# Who Are The Palestinians " III "



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

I do not know if there was a " Who are the Palestinians 1" , as # 2 was definitely NOT about Who They Are, as the first post shows. 

So, let us continue with our number "III", #2 has too many pages already,  to discuss who those who call themselves Palestinians are, what their history,  ideologies, dreams, goals, motives, etc are.

Are the leaders of the Palestinians actually working for a Palestinian State?
Are the leaders of the Palestinians actually taking care of their People?
Are the leaders of the Palestinians educating their populations for a future peace with Israel?
What is the difference in lifestyle between the Palestinians in Gaza and the PA ?  
What is the difference in lifestyle between the poor and the rich in both places?
Does one have to belong to a certain clan in order to have a better life?
Does one have to be pro Hamas or the PA in order to have a better life?
Are all who live in Gaza and the PA civilians?
Do all Palestinians approve of their leaders?
What does the common Palestinian want?
Do Palestinians care if they work in Gaza or the PA, or are they willing to work in Israel, as they did before the Intifada?
How does the common Palestinian actually feel about Israel?  Will they work there, seek health care or education in Israel if they can?

What is the role of UNWRA in the education of these populations? What do they teach? Are they involved with any other refugees?

What is the role of UNWRA, period, as there are fewer and fewer refugees from the 1948 war.  Will there be a time when it could be dismantled?


So, many questions, and there are many more.
All the questions and answers do come out in the news, daily.

Now, discuss.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

At the end of President Biden's visit to Palestinian president Mahmoud Abbas in Bethlehem, they both issued statements.

And Abbas' statement included explicit Jew-hatred.

According to the official Palestinian Wafa news agency:


> President Abbas stressed that East Jerusalem, occupied since 1967, is the capital of the State of Palestine, stressing the need to *stop the extremist groups’ incursions into the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque*, and to preserve the historical situation in the Christian and Islamic holy sites in East Jerusalem, in accordance with the Hashemite guardianship over them.


He told the American president that the holiest site in Judaism should be Judenfrei. 

Slightly less explicitly but no less clearly, Abbas also insisted that all of the Old City be empty of Jews as well. When he refers to the "historical situation" of the holy sites in Jerusalem under Hashemite rule he means the situation between 1949 and 1967, when Jordan controlled the Old City - and not one Jew was allowed to visit.

Not Israelis, but Jews. Jordan banned Jews *from any country* to visit the Old City as well as the rest of Judea and Samaria.

Mahmoud Abbas publicly told the US President that the holiest city in Judaism should be off limits to Jews.

This pure antisemitism will be roundly ignored in the international media. Because the English version of the story in Wafa didn't include any of this part of his statement. 

*UPDATE*: Abbas also said that all of Israel is "occupied Palestinian land." In his speech, according to YNet, he said, "After 74 years, isn't it time for occupation to end?"

The US should strongly condemn these words that insult not only Israel but the US itself.

(full article online)









						Abbas statement to Biden: Stop all Jews from visiting the Temple Mount, and keep the old city of Jerusalem Judenrein
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

[ How Palestinian became the Arabs in Palestine's Nationality ]










						Soviet Russia, Creator of the PLO and Inventor of the Palestinian People
					






					www.readcube.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

When speaking about the Middle East, it is common to hear about the “need” and “desire” for Palestinian statehood. But exactly what kind of state do the Palestinians want and what are the roots of Palestinian nationalism?

Historically, the Palestinian “desire for statehood” and “need for liberation” was invented in large part by the Soviet Union. It is no coincidence that the blueprint for the PLO Charter was drafted in Moscow in 1964 and was approved by 422 Palestinian representative hand selected by the KGB. At that time, the USSR was in the business of creating people’s liberation fronts. The KGB founded the PLO as well as the National Liberation Army of Bolivia (1964) with Ernesto “Che” Guevara at its head and the National Liberation Army of Colombia (1965).

These “liberation fronts” were seen by the USSR as centers of Marxist indoctrination and opposition to democratic and capitalist movements. In the Middle East, the only foothold of the democratic west is Israel; nurturing the PLO to undermine Israel was therefore quite natural for the Soviets, who not only helped fund and establish the PLO but also trained and supplied its terrorist operations.

To understand the PLO’s conception of a Palestinian state, it is instructive to examine Article 24 of the original PLO Charter. It reads: “this Organization [the PLO] does not exercise any regional sovereignty over the West Bank in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, in the Gaza Strip or the Himmah area.” If not the West Bank and Gaza, then what exactly what did, the PLO claim? The Palestine that the PLO wanted was in fact the State of Israel.

Consider that it was not until 1968 that Article 24 was amended to include a claim on the West Bank and Gaza. At the time of the original drafting, Jordan and Egypt controlled the West Bank and Gaza after unilaterally and illegally annexing them following the War of Israeli Independence in 1948. It was only after Israel had gained these territories in the War of 1967 that the Palestinian Arabs declared an interest in controlling them.

The evidence that simple autonomy in the West Bank and Gaza was never the PLO’s true goal is everywhere. In 1970, US Secretary of State William Rogers suggested that the West Bank and Gaza be given up by Israel in return for peace and recognition. This plan was accepted by Israel, Jordan, and Egypt. Only Yasser Arafat, leader of the PLO, rejected it, opting instead to attempt an overthrow of Jordan’s King Hussein.

The evidence runs deeper. Yassir Arafat, who was head of the PLO until 2004, was under the direct tutelage and control of the KGB. Ion Mihai Pacepa, KGB officer and onetime chief of Romanian Intelligence, was assigned to handling Arafat. Pacepa recorded several of his conversations with Arafat when they met in Romania at the palace of brutal dictators Nicolai and Elena Ceausescu. In these conversations, Arafat unequivocally states that his sole aim is to destroy Israel.

(full article online)






						The Deception of Palestinian Nationalism
					

When speaking about the Middle East, it is common to hear about the “need” and “desire” for Palestinian statehood. But exactly what kind of state do the Palestinians want and what are the roots of Palestinian nationalism?  Historically, the Palestinian “desire for statehood” and “need for...




					stanfordreview.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

Give me missiles'​

The genesis of the KGB’s developing ties with Palestinian terror organizations can be traced back to the end of the 1960s. The Soviet spy agency had code names for the different factions making up the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO): Fatah, the main movement led by Yasser Arafat, was dubbed "Kabinet" (cabinet); the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) received the name "Khutor" (which means a small village or a farm in Russian); the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP) was named "Shkola" (a school in Russian); and Ahmad Jibril's Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine – General Command (PFLP-GC) was dubbed "Blindage" (a fortified wooden military structure).



Arafat himself received the codename "Aref," but the Russians weren't particularly impressed with him at first. The Mitrokhin archive includes a memo that notes: "Aref only keeps promises that benefit him. The information he provides is very laconic and only serves to promote his own interests." The KGB also questioned many of the biographical details Arafat provided them with—his past as a combat soldier, his birth place, and more. Despite this, the KGB appointed a senior liaison officer named Vasili Samoylenko to "cultivate" the Fatah leader.




Yasser Arafat with close advisor Hani al-Hassan (Photo: AFP)




But the interest in Fatah and Arafat was limited at that point. The Russians were a lot more interested in the PLO's other factions, particularly George Habash's Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). 




"One of the reasons for that is the Marxist–Leninist ideology of Habash's men," explains Prof. Christopher Andrew, one of the world's foremost historians researching intelligence services, whose second book about the Mitrokhin documents includes an extensive chapter on the KGB's activity in the Middle East. 




Habash may have been the head of the PFLP, but it was his deputy, Dr. Wadi Haddad—a Christian Arab from Safed and a pediatrician like his boss—who had the brilliant operational mind. Haddad greatly improved upon a form of terrorism that was still in its infancy at the time—hijacking planes—and understood the power of international media coverage that such an attack garners. 




He was the mastermind behind the hijacking of an El Al plane to Algeria in July 1968, which ended with the release of the passengers in return for 16 Palestinian prisoners and was considered by the Palestinians as a great success. 


He was also behind the hijacking of the Tel Aviv-bound TWA Flight 840 to Damascus in August 1969, which received unprecedented media coverage. That hijacking ended with the passengers being released and its perpetrators being arrested by Syrian authorities immediately upon the plane's landing in Damascus, but not before they managed to blow up the empty plane. One of the hijackers was Haddad's infamous protégé Leila Khaled, who also took part in many other terror attacks. During the flight to Damascus, Khaled entered the cockpit, put a gun to the captain's head and ordered him to "fly over Haifa, over my city, over Palestine—where they won't let me return." 




(full article online)









						The KGB's Middle East Files: Palestinians in the service of Mother Russia
					

Secret KGB documents reveal just how deeply involved the Soviet Union was in the spilling of Israeli blood. The Russian spy agency provided Palestinian terror organizations with funds, training and arms, running agents like 'Krotov' - aka Mahmoud Abbas, 'Aref' - or Yasser Arafat, and...




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> At the end of President Biden's visit to Palestinian president Mahmoud Abbas in Bethlehem, they both issued statements.
> 
> And Abbas' statement included explicit Jew-hatred.
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> *UPDATE*: Abbas also said that all of Israel is "occupied Palestinian land." In his speech, according to YNet, he said, "After 74 years, isn't it time for occupation to end?"


That is historically correct.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 15, 2022)

Why are there Jewish Palestinians and also Christian. They didn't change when the countries held them, do you know the Ottoman empire.

Here is it, you can read about it.








						Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That is historically correct.


It is time for the Muslim occupation to end.  It has been going on since the 7th Century.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That is historically correct.


No, it's not. There was never any sovereign pally territory. 

You shouldn't expect others to share your denial of reality.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

Origins​
Palestinian citizenship developed during the 20th century, starting during the British Mandate era and in different form following the Oslo Peace process, with the former British Mandate definition (before 1925)[1] including the Jews of Palestine and the Arabs of Jordan, and the latter excluding the Arabs of Jordan (at this point part of the sovereign country of Jordan). There has never been a sovereign Palestinian authority that explicitly defined who is a Palestinian, but the term evolved from a geographic description of citizenship to a description of geographic citizenship with an Arab ethnicity.

----
On the expiration of the British Mandate, the Mandate Palestinian nationality law ceased to apply. This meant that those who held Mandatory Palestinian citizenship had no citizenship under the law of any country, and the normal rights of citizenship depended on which country each person found themselves after the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. For Palestinian Arabs, this also depended on whether they were categorised as refugees in those countries. For example, Palestinians found themselves being categorised as Israeli-Palestinians, Jordanian-Palestinians, United Nations Relief and Works AgencyPalestinians, and Gaza Palestinians, or Palestinians of another country.[5]


(full article online)






						History of Palestinian nationality - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

Who Will Call for Justice?​Indeed, thousands of Palestinian youths have over the past years been sent to “summer camps” where they receive military training by members of Hamas, Islamic Jihad and other Gaza-based, U.S.-designated terror groups. Some of the participants are as young as ten years old.

But rather than draw attention to Hamas’ transformation of children into soldiers, journalists have ignored the war crime and some, inexplicably, have tried to place the blame on Israel.

On July 11, Palestinian Media Watch (PMW) exposed that the Palestinian Authority’s security forces, in cooperation with President Abbas’ Fatah party, also offer military training to children from the age of seven and up. A video posted to a Fatah Facebook page explains that, in the “army camp,” kids “wear soldiers’ uniforms, eat their food, and are trained in military order and discipline.’”

“Our battle with the sons of dogs [i.e., Israelis] is long, and we need a young generation,” the video says, while showing minors disassembling and assembling weapons. Through chants, young participants of the PA camps are taught to admire Dalal Mughrabi, the PLO terrorist who led one of the most deadly terror attacks against Israeli citizens, a 1978 bus hijacking in which armed Palestinians slaughtered 38 Israelis, including 13 children.



(full article online









						AP Tars Israel, While Whitewashing Palestinian Crimes Against Children | United with Israel
					

As Biden meets with the terror-supporting rulers in Ramallah, who will call for justice?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## thomasmariel (Jul 15, 2022)

Illegal identity empathy, i.e. being a conservative supporter in the UK but supporting the Democratic party in the US, is actually a metaphor ally of the idea, of the Palestinian people versus the Israeli people.

When I say metaphor ally, I mean that the ulterior truth to the system (the illegal identity empathy) is a good weather generator machine. Why would this be the case?

A good weather, is a breeze. It's not sunlight i.e. tanning salons. 

The link, between sunlight and tanning salons, is of course that people tan themselves using the sun; of course, this is a stating the obvious system, but, it's the sex of tanning after text. 

Why can't good weather be sunlight, but instead have to be a breeze?

Possibly, the geography imagination politics of Palestine, is tied to the breeze imagination. Underneath, the term breeze, there is the devastating truth: Americanism is Palestine, i.e. the evangelical system of the United States, and the American accent is in fact the Palestinian people, and the geography imagination politics of Palestine.

As a version, of ulterior, as in the aforementioned illegal identity empathy to do with UK Tory party and US democratic party is a version of ulterior selected - other selectives being the generic, such as animal evolution being a metaphor machine, or the slightly more advanced, such as ladders (actual ladders) being extramartial affairs - the system is essentially a badass, i.e. holding onto the rope without the rope being there.

As of now, i.e. this very moment, I'm surrounded by the tanning salon concretes, of Friday's breeze, compounded with no rain; a yin-yang system - can it hold onto you, other users of this forum, from the revelation hypothesis about Palestine?

To close:
I spent some of yesterday going to a finance meeting, about being able to claim extra money off the government; at the end of the meeting, I said, in light of my handed over writing - "I can click on daylight, as a socialist user of switching on my mental illness" (this quote being the writing), that I didn't mind having the writing be shown to other people, if it meant that said people could be exempt from having to use ladders, i.e. actual ladders, not corporate ladders.

I include this dynamic, about yesterday, within this text, due to the symmetry politics between America evangelicalism being Palestine, and the left helping the right via the left's absence of rope.


----------



## surada (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> When speaking about the Middle East, it is common to hear about the “need” and “desire” for Palestinian statehood. But exactly what kind of state do the Palestinians want and what are the roots of Palestinian nationalism?
> 
> Historically, the Palestinian “desire for statehood” and “need for liberation” was invented in large part by the Soviet Union. It is no coincidence that the blueprint for the PLO Charter was drafted in Moscow in 1964 and was approved by 422 Palestinian representative hand selected by the KGB. At that time, the USSR was in the business of creating people’s liberation fronts. The KGB founded the PLO as well as the National Liberation Army of Bolivia (1964) with Ernesto “Che” Guevara at its head and the National Liberation Army of Colombia (1965).
> 
> ...



Palestinians, Jordanians, Syrians are the same people.. the Lebanese were the seagoing Phoenician branch of the family. They weren't from  Russia or Europe. The Palestinians were called Palestinians  when I was a child in the 1950s. Lots of them worked in Arabia... some were Christians.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Origins​
> Palestinian citizenship developed during the 20th century, starting during the British Mandate era and in different form following the Oslo Peace process, with the former British Mandate definition (before 1925)[1] including the Jews of Palestine and the Arabs of Jordan, and the latter excluding the Arabs of Jordan (at this point part of the sovereign country of Jordan). There has never been a sovereign Palestinian authority that explicitly defined who is a Palestinian, but the term evolved from a geographic description of citizenship to a description of geographic citizenship with an Arab ethnicity.
> 
> ----
> ...









*This article has multiple issues.* Please help *improve it* or discuss these issues on the *talk page*. _(Learn how and when to remove these template messages)_

This article *possibly contains original research*.  _(May 2011)_

The *lead section of this article may need to be rewritten*.  _(June 2011)_

This article *is written like a personal reflection, personal essay, or argumentative essay* that states a Wikipedia editor's personal feelings or presents an original argument about a topic.  _(September 2008)_


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## surada (Jul 15, 2022)

HAMAS accepted the Saudi peace initiative in 2002.









						Hamas would accept Saudi peace plan, spokesman says / Group would stop attacks on Israelis if occupation ends
					

Hamas would accept Saudi peace plan, spokesman says / Group would stop attacks on Israelis...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No, it's not. There was never any sovereign pally territory.
> 
> You shouldn't expect others to share your denial of reality.


Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

Leading news agency Agence France-Presse (AFP) published an article 24 hours before United States President Joe Biden touched down in Israel that highlighted how a peace deal will not be an outcome of the visit.

Headlined, _Palestinians say US economic push no substitute for peace_, the second paragraph of the piece pointed out that US ambassador to Israel Thomas Nides had all but confirmed there would be no “throwing American diplomatic muscle into reviving a peace process moribund since 2014.”

An earlier article by another global wire service, the Associated Press, quoted Sam Bahour, a Palestinian-American business consultant based in the West Bank, stating that while economic measures aimed at improving the Palestinian economy could “positively contribute to making peace,” any lasting peace deal “would require Israel and the U.S. having a plan to end this 55-year-old military occupation.”

Meanwhile, American news agency The Media Line reported that while Biden will reaffirm his commitment to a two-state solution, it was “unlikely” that peace talks would be restarted:

Notably absent from these articles is any acknowledgment that the reason peace between Israel and the Palestinians has been so elusive is the more than seven decades of intransigence and rejectionism that have characterized the Palestinian leadership.

So in the spirit of giving the whole picture, here is a brief reminder of the many peace deals that Palestinians have spurned over the years.

The Original ‘No’​It is important to remember that Palestinian rejectionism actually dates back to the very inception of the Palestinian people as a distinct entity. The grand mufti of Jerusalem Hajj Amin Husseini, a Nazi collaborator who led the Arab population in what was then the British Mandate of Palestine, warned the British that “most residents of Jewish lands” would not be given citizenship in a future Arab state and said all Jews would be expelled.

He made the comments during testimony before the Peel Commission, which had been established in 1936 in response to an Arab revolt and frequent Arab violence against Jews. In 1937, the Peel Commission recommended a partition of the land into a Jewish state and an Arab state, separated by an international zone.

The Peel Plan was rejected by Arabs.

(full article online)









						Memo to Media: Biden's Israel Visit Won't Achieve Lasting Peace Because Palestinians Don't Want It | Honest Reporting
					

Leading news agency Agence France-Presse (AFP) published an article 24 hours before United States President Joe Biden touched down in Israel that




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


I knew the facts would force you to dump one of several pointless slogans you spam threads with.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No, it's not. There was never any sovereign pally territory.
> 
> You shouldn't expect others to share your denial of reality.


In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.

Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.

The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124

Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:          


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.


------------------
Palestine and Palestinian nationality was established by international law not by the Mandate.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.
> 
> ...



1). There was no country in the Ottoman Empire for anyone to change Nationalities.
There never had been a country called Palestine.

2). All who lived there, the Indigenous Jews, the immigrating Arab Muslims and Christians, the Druze, Bedouin, and anyone else, did not immediately  acquire a new nationality, as there was no country.

3) The Mandate for Palestine was an agreement that it was going to become a Jewish State ON the land of the ancient Jewish Homeland.   The British did not honor only that Mandate.  All other 3 Mandates went on as planned.

4). Thanjordan, Jordan,  is part of the Jewish Homeland and it was part of the Mandate for Palestine. It was wrongfully given to the Hashemites.

4). All living in the Mandate for Palestine would have become Israelis after the Independence.

5). Your misunderstanding of the Treaty of Lausanne continues to be just that.
A misunderstanding of what it actually says when it comes to Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.
> 
> ...


All your usual cut and paste nonsense.

The Treaty of Lausanne never invented your delusional "country of Pal'istan".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> 1). There was no country in the Ottoman Empire for anyone to change Nationalities.
> There never had been a country called Palestine.
> 
> 2). All who lived there, the Indigenous Jews, the immigrating Arab Muslims and Christians, the Druze, Bedouin, and anyone else, did not immediately  acquire a new nationality, as there was no country.
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> 4). All living in the Mandate for Palestine would have become Israelis after the Independence.


This is true. All Palestinian citizens who *normally lived* in the territory that became Israel shall become Israeli citizens. This would include Palestinian refugees.

See UN Resolution 181.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> All your usual cut and paste nonsense.
> 
> The Treaty of Lausanne never invented your delusional "country of Pal'istan".


More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> This is true. All Palestinian citizens who *normally lived* in the territory that became Israel shall become Israeli citizens. This would include Palestinian refugees.
> 
> See UN Resolution 181.


Learn some facts.





P F Tinmore said:


> More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


More cut and paste nonsense.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> This is true. All Palestinian citizens who *normally lived* in the territory that became Israel shall become Israeli citizens. This would include Palestinian refugees.
> 
> See UN Resolution 181.


Learn some facts. UNGA opinions are non-binding. 

181 was never implemented.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


 Cut and paste the Treaty of Lausanne. There is no reference to pal'istan. 

You know that but continue to spam threads with your nonsense claims.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Learn some facts. UNGA opinions are non-binding.
> 
> 181 was never implemented.


Referenced the same international law that was referenced in article 30 in the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Referenced the same international law that was referenced in article 30 in the Treaty of Lausanne.


As noted. The term "pal'istan" never appears in the Treaty of Lausanne. 

Your delusions are a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Referenced the same international law that was referenced in article 30 in the Treaty of Lausanne.


SECTION II .
NATIONALITY.
ARTICLE 30.

Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become ipsofacto, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.
----------
Tinmore, 

Exactly which State and what Nationality existed in the region known as Palestine at the time?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

[ WHO is going to put an end to UNWRA, and this vile education, and finally save the lives of millions of Arabs who are held prisoners of the idea that the land is theirs and Jews are nothing but thieves and liars, and murderes of "Palestinians".   Who is going to take the first step and put an end to the nightmare they live in because the rich in Gaza and the PA must continue to receive money from every sucker who has decided to give them the weapons to destroy Israel ?   ]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not know if there was a " Who are the Palestinians 1" , as # 2 was definitely NOT about Who They Are, as the first post shows.
> 
> So, let us continue with our number "III", #2 has too many pages already,  to discuss who those who call themselves Palestinians are, what their history,  ideologies, dreams, goals, motives, etc are.
> 
> ...


WOW the OP is a whole page of irrelevance.

This thread is going to be a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> As noted. The term "pal'istan" never appears in the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> Your delusions are a hoot.


So you refute with more unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.

You got nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

The British called it the Mandate for Palestine because it was Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

The Palestinians became Palestinian by international law in 1924 and by domestic law in 1925.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So you refute with more unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
> 
> You got nothing.


It's funny watching you retreat from the facts.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians became Palestinian by international law in 1924 and by domestic law in 1925.


Nonsense.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The British called it the Mandate for Palestine because it was Palestine.


The geographic area. 

Your invented "Magcal Kingdom of Pal'istan" never existed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nonsense.


Great refute.     

You got nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The geographic area.
> 
> Your invented "Magcal Kingdom of Pal'istan" never existed.


More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.

You said it. You prove it.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
> 
> You said it. You prove it.


Prove what?

Link?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not know if there was a " Who are the Palestinians 1" , as # 2 was definitely NOT about Who They Are, as the first post shows.
> 
> So, let us continue with our number "III", #2 has too many pages already,  to discuss who those who call themselves Palestinians are, what their history,  ideologies, dreams, goals, motives, etc are.
> 
> ...


I don't recall a single Palestinian ever posting in the old #2 thread. Curious to see if any post here.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Prove what?
> 
> Link?


You don't remember what you said?

This is going to be a long day.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You don't remember what you said?
> 
> This is going to be a long day.


What did I say? 

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What did I say?
> 
> Link?


 Who Are The Palestinians " III "


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who Are The Palestinians " III "



Link doesn't work. Write it out.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
> 
> You said it. You prove it.


There never was a "State of Palestine" before the Mandate.  Or even after the Mandate was over and Israel was created.

Now, what lie do you wish to repeat for us?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Link doesn't work. Write it out.


Works for me.
@https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/who-are-the-palestinians-iii.980019/post-30006774


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Works for me.
> @https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/who-are-the-palestinians-iii.980019/post-30006774


It is this thread.

What are you messing with now?  Time for your meds?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Works for me.
> @https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/who-are-the-palestinians-iii.980019/post-30006774


Can't support your statement, eh?

That's to be expected.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> There never was a "State of Palestine" before the Mandate.  Or even after the Mandate was over and Israel was created.
> 
> Now, what lie do you wish to repeat for us?


Actually the Treaty of Lausanne was signed about 3 months before the Mandate commenced, so you are incorrect.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Actually the Treaty of Lausanne was signed about 3 months before the Mandate commenced, so you are incorrect.


Actually, nothing in the Treaty of Lausanne had any connection to your imagined "country of Pal'istan ". 

Just more of your usual spam.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Actually the Treaty of Lausanne was signed about 3 months before the Mandate commenced, so you are incorrect.


Accept reality.  It will be much easier on you when it finally hits you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> It is this thread.
> 
> What are you messing with now?  Time for your meds?





Sixties Fan said:


> It is this thread.


Indeed, one page back and she forgot what she said..


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Accept reality.  It will be much easier on you when it finally hits you.


It already hit him. Hence, his dizziness, confusion and incoherent sentence structure.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Actually the Treaty of Lausanne was signed about 3 months before the Mandate commenced, so you are incorrect.


The Council of the League of Nations determined that the two mandates had come into effect at its *29 September 1923 *meeting

In the Treaty of Lausanne, signed on *24 July 1923,*


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

A carefully placed Hellfire missile will quickly end the gee-had of a Pally terrorist.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Council of the League of Nations determined that the two mandates had come into effect at its *29 September 1923 *meeting
> 
> In the Treaty of Lausanne, signed on *24 July 1923,*


You are on the wrong thread attempting to discuss this.

You know which thread to go to.

Now.....discuss who are the Palestinians.

You can't, no time for it?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Council of the League of Nations determined that the two mandates had come into effect at its *29 September 1923 *meeting
> 
> In the Treaty of Lausanne, signed on *24 July 1923,*


As usual, you were wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Hollie said:


> As usual, you were wrong.


You said it, You prove it.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You said it, You prove it.


Go to the right thread, or I am reporting you.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You said it, You prove it.


Already did. 

Disprove my proof.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Who are the Palestinians is the question.

Who the Palestinians are not is not the question.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Palestinians is the question.
> 
> Who the Palestinians are not is not the question.


Childish,


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Who are the Palestinians?

Dr. Hanan Ashrawi, a Christian woman.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

Who the pallys are. 









						Palestinians: The House Demolitions and Land-Grabs No One Talks About
					

Hamas's ongoing efforts to raze entire villages in the Gaza Strip is seen by many Palestinians as.... part of widespread corruption in Hamas, whose leaders want to seize lands for their personal use.




					www.jewishpress.com
				



​While the international community and media continue to condemn Israel day in and day out about a host of grievances, including the demolition of houses built without proper permits, no one seems to be interested in the ongoing human rights violations against Palestinians by the Palestinian Islamist group Hamas.

On June 9, hundreds of Hamas security officers raided the village to destroy several houses, as part of the terror group’s attempt to evict the residents from the area. Hamas claims that the village was illegally built on “state-owned” land.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

More of who the pallys are.











						Hamas and PA torture of jailed Palestinians is 'crime against humanity'
					

Torture and mistreatment of Palestinians by the PA and Hamas may amount to crimes against humanity, HRW and Lawyers for Justice said.




					www.jpost.com
				




Hamas and PA torture of jailed Palestinians is 'crime against humanity' - HRW​Torture and mistreatment of Palestinians by the PA and Hamas may amount to crimes against humanity, HRW and Lawyers for Justice said.​


''Palestinian'' derives from the Latin term, ''_I'm a complete and utter disaster_'', or something like that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Who are the Palestinians?

Diana Buttu​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

Who the pallys are. 












						Corruption in Palestine: A Self-Enforcing System
					

81% of the Palestinians living under Israeli occupation rank the problem of corruption second only to the occupation itself. Al-Shabaka Policy Advisor Tariq Dana analyzes the systems and actors involved, arguing that corruption is a structural problem with longstanding political roots that...




					al-shabaka.org
				




PA corruption in Palestine is, in effect, a self-enforcing system. Perhaps the primary factor in reproducing and maintaining the corrupt nature of the Palestinian polity is “patron-clientelism”.4 In Palestine, patron-clientelism is rooted in the social values of kinship and familial ties, which are in turn shaped by factional politics. These social and political ties provide the ruling elite with a strategic tool to control constituents and expand the network of supporters by redistributing public resources in order to buy political loyalties, which in turn helps the ruling elite to preserve the status quo and maintain its dominance of political and economic assets.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Who are the Palestinians?

Jennifer Jajeh​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2022)

It's who the pallys are. 












						Corruption: A major cause of Palestinian suffering - documentary
					

For decades, to divert the attention of the media, the international community and their people, all they had to do was accuse Israel of all their ills.




					www.jpost.com
				




Much has been said about the sums that the Palestinian Authority spends on salaries of terrorists imprisoned in Israel and the families of “martyrs” – in other words, suicide-terrorists and those killed during their murderous operation. But when you talk to Palestinians about the misappropriation of funds allocated by the international community, the first term they use is “corruption.”

Indeed, a study by AMAN – a chapter of Transparency International co-founded by Jordan – shows that, according to several surveys of the Palestinian population, the corruption of their leaders is the second most popular cause of their misery.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2022)

Who are the Palestinians?

Ali Abunimah​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Palestinians?
> 
> Jennifer Jajeh​


Downplaying Terrorism​Jajeh is the creator and star of a one-woman “tragicomic" show titled “I Heart Hamas: And Other Things I’m Afraid to Tell You," which she performed across the United States from 2008-2013. 

Jajeh has described her play as “super controversial" and stated in an interview with the anti-Israel online publication Electronic Intifada that the title of the show was meant to be “provocative."

In an interview with Beirut.com, she stated that her use of Hamas was intended to be “a means to question what is considered terrorism vs. resistance."

On October 23, 2010, Jajeh performed her show at the University of Pittsburgh (Pitt), where she was hosted by the university’s SJP chapter. 

Following her performance at Pitt, Pittsburgh Israel Public Affairs Committee President Samantha Vinokor, who attended the event, said she thought the play “made generalizations and glossed over information, such as the purpose of Israeli checkpoints."

On December 29, 2008, Jajeh posted an article on her website in which she condemned an Israeli military operation against Hamas, which she characterized as “a DEMOCRATICALLY elected government" and “a Palestinian political party that has a military wing."
Romanticizing a Terrorist​On February 16, 2013, Jajeh published an article detailing her meeting with and interview of convicted terrorist, Leila Khaled, in Amman, Jordan. The article romanticized airplane hijackings, violent “resistance," terrorism and the BDS movement. 

Khaled is a leader of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) and participated in the hijacking of TWA Flight 840 in 1969 and El Al Flight 219 in 1970. As of 2017, Khaled was a member of PFLP's Political Bureau.

Khaled has said that the second intifada failed because it was not violent enough, advocated for the use of children in terror activities and compared Zionists to Nazis.

The PFLP claimed credit for the 2014 Har Nof Massacre where six people were murdered during morning prayers in a Jerusalem synagogue. The PFLP also claimedcredit for the 2001 assassination of the Israeli tourism minister. 

Supporting Terrorists​On May 17, 2017, Jajeh wrote a post on Facebook expressing support for the Palestinian prisoner hunger strike and condemning the lack of media attention it received. 

The hunger strike was initiated by Marwan Barghouti, who was serving five consecutive life sentences for his role in suicide bombings — and shooting attacks against Israelis that killed five people during the Second Intifada. 

Barghouti financed the guitar-case bomb used in the Sbarro Cafe massacre. Also among the hunger strikers was Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)Secretary General Ahmad Sa’adat.

More than 1,000 other Palestinian prisoners participated in the hunger strike — most of whom were also convicted for acts of terrorism.

(Full article online)






						Canary Mission
					

Canary Mission database was created to document the people and groups that are promoting hatred of the USA, Israel and Jews on college campuses in North America. Every individual and organization has been carefully researched and sourced. If you appreciate the work of Canary Mission, please help...




					canarymission.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Palestinians?
> 
> Ali Abunimah​


Veteran anti-Israel activist Ali Abunimah is currently touring US campuses to hawk his recently published book “The Battle for Justice in Palestine.” As anyone even vaguely familiar with Abunimah’s prolific writings at his _Electronic Intifada_ blog will know, his idea of “justice in Palestine” requires doing away with the world’s only Jewish state, and the BDS (boycott, divestment and sanctions) campaigns against Israel that he champions so tirelessly are designed to help achieve this goal.

Among those who have enthusiastically endorsed Abunimah’s new book is Columbia University professor Joseph Massad, who also introduced Abunimah at one of his recent book tour events at Columbia University. In case anyone in the audience was concerned that Abunimah’s agenda and activism is ultimately anti-Semitic, Massad was ostensibly eager to allay such concerns: as a student attending the event highlighted on Twitter, Massad described Abunimah as “a fighter against antisemitism.” Given the fact that some of Massad’s own writings on Israel echo ideas and language that can be found on racist and neo-Nazi sites such as David Duke or Stormfront, it is downright preposterous for Massad to claim any expertise on anti-Semitism except as an avid practitioner.

Needless to say, Massad would firmly reject this accusation. However, he would do so primarily on the basis of the bizarre notion that anti-Israel activists are entitled to their very own self-serving definition of anti-Semitism – a notion that Ali Abunimah fully supports.

Already years ago, Abunimah made it abundantly clear that he not only regarded Zionism as “one of the worst forms of anti-Semitism in existence today,” but that he also equated Zionism with Nazism.










						Ali Abunimah’s Orwellian Definition of Anti-Semitism - Brandeis Center
					

Veteran anti-Israel activist Ali Abunimah is currently touring US campuses to hawk his recently published book “The Battle for Justice in Palestine.” As anyone even vaguely familiar with Abunimah’s prolific writings at his Electronic Intifada blog will know, his idea of “justice in Palestine”...




					brandeiscenter.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Palestinians?
> 
> Diana Buttu​



Since anti-Israel activist Diana Buttu has a history of on-air fabrications, a tough interviewing style, as she encountered on the July 10 The Lead With Jake Tapper, seems the way to go. (Click for Transcript)


The hardball interview style might be best suited for discussions with Buttu, who has a history of egregious on-air fabrications. For example, in 2008 and 2009, a time when rockets fired by Palestinians carried between 20 and 40 pounds of explosives, Buttu absurdly insisted during interviews on CNN and Fox News that rockets fired from Gaza “do not have explosive heads.” 

At a 2012 conference at Harvard’s Kennedy School of Government, Buttu again asserted that the rockets “don’t have an explosive head.” And she didn’t stop there. “There weren’t any grad rockets fired in 2008 and 2009,” she said. (Dozens were fired.) And she didn’t stop there. “The period of 1996 to 2000 were actually the years that were the most secure years in Israel’s history,” she said.  (Dozens of Israelis were murdered by Palestinian suicide bombers.) This was hardly the first time she brazenly repeated this (and other) outrageously false claims.  When challenged at the 2012 conference about the murders during those years, she stated that “All of the people you are talking about were settlers.” (Again, false.).

Given Buttu’s long history of brazen contempt for the truth,  news organizations should think twice before interviewing her and other propagandists like her, whose disregard for the facts has been well documented. But if journalists insist on interviewing Buttu anyway, they should absolutely be prepared to challenge her lies.






__





						Diana Buttu, Who Tangled With CNN Reporter, Has History of Falsehoods
					

Since anti-Israel activist Diana Buttu has a history of on-air fabrications, a tough interviewing style, as she encountered on CNN, seems the way to




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who are the Palestinians?
> 
> Diana Buttu​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Since anti-Israel activist Diana Buttu has a history of on-air fabrications, a tough interviewing style, as she encountered on the July 10 The Lead With Jake Tapper, seems the way to go. (Click for Transcript)
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any posts that are *not* from Israeli propaganda organizations?.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>


From a putz who lives on stolen land.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2022)

Who are the Palestinians?

Janna Jihad​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> From a putz who lives on stolen land.


What land was stolen?

Link?

Of course not.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2022)

Because it's what Islamic terrorists do, 





			At least four rockets fired from Gaza hours after Biden leaves Israel
		


"In response to the rockets fired from Gaza at Israel tonight, we targeted one of Hamas' most significant rocket production sites in Gaza," the IDF said. "This strike will significantly impede Hamas' force-building capabilities."


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2022)

Because it's who they are.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2022)

In response to Israel retaliating as a result of Islamic terrorist attacks,
P F Tinmore said:
🤣




🤣


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2022)

The Islamic terrorist propaganda machine is just a mess.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 16, 2022)

Stunning news coming from the Commander in Coma 









						Biden says he blamed Saudi crime prince for Jamal Khashoggi's murder in controversial meeting
					

Biden turned his attention to restoring ties with Palestinians, which frayed under Donald Trump, before making his controversial trip to Saudi Arabia.



					www.azcentral.com
				




''Earlier Friday in Israel, Biden said the "ground is not ripe at the moment," for restarting the peace process between Israelis and Palestinians as he still tried to offer empathy – and some hope – to the the latter.''


Well, yeah. I wouldn't think that ''ripe'' necessarily describes the acts of Islamic terrorists.









						As Biden meets with Abbas, Abbas raises the salaries of hundreds of terrorists | PMW Analysis
					

Salary raise to terrorists




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

[ As always, the poor Arabs who need a job end up paying for the militias and Hamas inability to keep the rockets to themselves.  Make peace already !!!  Let their people go. !!!!  ]





Palestinian workers enter Israel after crossing from Gaza on the Israeli side of Erez crossing between Israel and the Gaza Strip, March 27, 2022. (AP Photo/Oded Balilty, File)

Israel on Saturday said it was freezing a planned expansion of work permits for Gazan Palestinians by 1,500 (to a total of 15,500), after terrorists in the coastal enclave launched four rockets at southern Israel overnight.

Israel’s military liaison to the Palestinians, widely known by its acronym COGAT, had announced the additional 1,500 permits on Tuesday, as part of a series of gestures ahead of US President Joe Biden’s visit to the region.

But following the rocket attacks in the pre-dawn hours of Saturday, Defense Minister Benny Gantz decided to freeze the move, COGAT said in a statement.

(full article online)









						After Gaza rockets, Israel freezes move to allow in 1,500 more workers
					

COGAT says Hamas bears responsibility; Israel reportedly believes Hamas will not escalate; planned expansion of permits was part of gestures amid Biden visit




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Stunning news coming from the Commander in Coma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one can make the Muslims change their minds to destroy Israel and the Jews. 
Especially the ones who make so much money out of the suffering of the poor Arabs.

Mohammad is turning on his grave that Jews are being allowed to live in Saudi Arabia, and that Arab countries are normalizing relationships with Israel.

The JEWS.   !!!!!     There will be no peace with the JEWS.  !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Jul 17, 2022)

Well, yeah. Arab states see the expansionist goals of the Shia heretics as a real threat. Israel represents an effective counter to that threat. The Shia heretic triangle of Iran, Hezbollah and Hamas won't sit well with Sunni / Salafi Islamism. 











						Hamas, Hezbollah wary of Israeli-Arab security cooperation
					

The proposed alliance, whose chief goal is to confront Iranian threats and “expansionist” schemes, is expected to be at the top of the agenda of President Joe Biden during his visit to Israel and SA.




					www.jpost.com
				




Hamas and other Palestinian terrorist groups have been holding meetings in Lebanon over the past few days to discuss the “dangers” of the impending emergence of a security alliance between Israel and some Arab countries, including Saudi Arabia.


The proposed alliance, whose chief goal is to confront Iranian threats and “expansionist” schemes, is expected to be at the top of US President Joe Biden’s agenda during his visit to Israel and Saudi Arabia next month.

​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

18-year-old wanted Martyrdom like his would-be suicide bomber brother 
Father of dead terrorist: “I’m proud of his Martyrdom-death…  Since age 11 my son has been a fighter” 
To “die a Martyr” while “fighting” Israel – i.e., carrying out a terror attack and trying to murder Israelis - is an admirable thing to do in the Palestinian Authority. It is something to strive for and a source of immense pride for the relatives, as Palestinian Media Watch has documented at length. Recent cases show that official PA TV continues to highlight this pride and strengthen it by providing a platform for it, thereby encouraging yet more terrorist “Martyrs.”  

After an 18-year-old Palestinian terrorist and member of the Hamas terror organization was shot and killed while participating in violent clashes with Israeli forces southwest of Jenin on July 3, 2022, official PA TV showed one of his brothers explaining that Kamel Alawneh had in fact wished to “become a Martyr.”  

According to the brother Mutaz, Kamel “always said: ‘I want to die as a Martyr.’” Apparently he wanted to emulate another brother – his namesake - who “died a Martyr” while on his way to carry out a suicide bombing. Mutaz explained that the recently deceased brother “always tried to imitate his brother the Martyr”:

















(full article online)









						PA TV serves as platform for promotion of Martyrdom-death for youth | PMW Analysis
					

PA TV serves as platform for promotion of Martyrdom-death for youth




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

[ Islam, the religion of peace, yesterday, today and forever ]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2022)

Rashida Tlaib Takes On NATIONAL SECURITY STATE, Goes After The Draconian ESPIONAGE ACT: Ryan Grim     ​


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

*Palestinians burn donkey wrapped in Israeli flag*


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 17, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Palestinians burn donkey wrapped in Israeli flag*


fucking savages.


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

*Former Kuwaiti Information Minister: "Responsibility For The Palestinians’ Suffering Rests Largely With Their Leadership"*

70% of Gazans believe that the PA or Hamas are responsible
 for the various crises in the Gaza Strip,

 only 15% blaming Israel.


----------



## surada (Jul 17, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> No one can make the Muslims change their minds to destroy Israel and the Jews.
> Especially the ones who make so much money out of the suffering of the poor Arabs.
> 
> Mohammad is turning on his grave that Jews are being allowed to live in Saudi Arabia, and that Arab countries are normalizing relationships with Israel.
> ...



You must be used to getting something for nothing.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

surada said:


> You must be used to getting something for nothing.


Surada and her magic trunk full of antisemitic, Jew hating sayings.
That one is one of the best posted on the threads, so far.

Which is exactly why the Arabs who are poor are going to continue to pay the price of endless teachings of hatred towards the Jews.

Surada understood nothing of what was said, but boy, she does have a special zinger which make up for her lack of knowledge and lack of actual care about the poor Arabs, Muslims and Christians stuck in Gaza and the PA.

Hamas and all the other Palestinian leaders and their families and friends are getting PLENTY for nothing.

And Surada is still to notice.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

surada said:


> You must be used to getting something for nothing.


What are you doing to repair the education these youths are receiving in Gaza.

Why did that donkey have to pay for their ignorance?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2022)

surada said:


> You must be used to getting something for nothing.


Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.


----------



## surada (Jul 17, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> What are you doing to repair the education these youths are receiving in Gaza.
> 
> Why did that donkey have to pay for their ignorance?



What are you doing? I have never abused Arabs or Jews. Who do you expect to fix what you've done?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.


And here is Tinmore, Ladies and Gentlemen, with his magic trunk full wonderful Jew hating things to say.

Applause !!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

surada said:


> What are you doing? I have never abused Arabs or Jews. Who do you expect to fix what you've done?


Arabs are abusing Arabs.

Just ask the Arabs if they would rather live in Israel or in a Palestinian State.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.


Another of your pointless cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2022)

More of what is expected from sociopaths calling themselves Palestinians.  It's a cradle to (early) grave program of indoctrination that glorifies death by creating hate and revulsion based on religious enmity. 

For the glory of foreign bank accounts held by Hamas and the PA thieves. 










						PA TV serves as platform for promotion of Martyrdom-death for youth | PMW Analysis
					

PA TV serves as platform for promotion of Martyrdom-death for youth




					palwatch.org
				




PA TV serves as platform for promotion of Martyrdom-death for youth
Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Jul 17, 2022
18-year-old wanted Martyrdom like his would-be suicide bomber brother 

Father of dead terrorist: “I’m proud of his Martyrdom-death…  Since age 11 my son has been a fighter” 

To “die a Martyr” while “fighting” Israel – i.e., carrying out a terror attack and trying to murder Israelis - is an admirable thing to do in the Palestinian Authority. It is something to strive for and a source of immense pride for the relatives, as Palestinian Media Watch has documented at length. Recent cases show that official PA TV continues to highlight this pride and strengthen it by providing a platform for it, thereby encouraging yet more terrorist “Martyrs.”


----------



## Hollie (Jul 18, 2022)

I missed the news this morning of the islamic hoardes massing at the  Doors of Rome, the Vatican, Washington, Moscow, and Beijing. 

I'm thinking that the more excitable of the Pally "scholars" may want to tone down the world conquest aspirations. 











						Palestinian Islamic Scholar Mohammad Afeef Shadid: U.S. President Biden Is Not Welcome Here; May the Mujahideen Smash the Doors of Rome, the Vatican, Washington, Moscow, and Beijing
					

In an address that was posted on the Aqsa Call YouTube channel, Palestinian Islamic scholar Mohammad Afeef Shadid said t...




					www.memri.org
				




Palestinian Islamic Scholar Mohammad Afeef Shadid: U.S. President Biden Is Not Welcome Here; May the Mujahideen Smash the Doors of Rome, the Vatican, Washington, Moscow, and Beijing


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 18, 2022)

[ This does not happen because Jews rebuilt their Nation on their ancient homeland.  This happens because it is accepted in their culture.  Things may have changed since 2019, but it was a reality back then ]

Giu 10, 2019

While no official statistics exists, approximately *10,000 homeless animals* roam the streets of the*Bethlehem Governorate* alone. These animals have no legal protection against abuse.

The most effective way to reduce their populations is through Trap, Neuter, and Release (TNR) programs.


Unfortunately, Palestinian president and municipal leaders have not yet taken serious steps to begin those programs. Right now, their only official policy regarding stray animal populations is to*shoot and poison them*. Stray dogs and cats subject to this treatment die in agony — those poisoned convulse in seizures, while those shot are often wounded and left to die slowly from their injuries. These tactics are so normalized that Palestinian municipalities post notices warning citizens not to be alarmed by impending gunfire, and post pictures of bloodied dogs on their Facebook pages, claiming to have made streets safer for people.

(full article online)







						GOVERNMENT-SPONSORED ANIMAL ABUSE IN PALESTINE
					

While no official statistics exists, approximately 10,000 homeless animals roam the streets of the Bethlehem Governorate alone. These animals have no legal protection against abuse. The most effective way to reduce their populations is through Trap, Neuter, and Release (TNR) programs...




					www.oipa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 18, 2022)

02.18.22

Israel's nature organizations have warned that many rare animal species are facing the threat of extinction due to being hunted by Palestinians in the West Bank as part of a cruel, "culture" activity.

The West Bank offers vast land, rich middle eastern herbarium, ibex and deer, porcupines and partridges, falcons, foxes and hyenas - a hunter's paradise. In the last year, a record of 130 deer were hunted, but the numbers are probably much higher, considering many hunts go unaccounted. The Palestinians, regardless of the law, continue their passed-down hunting tradition, even with species facing extinction.

Israel is home to three different species of deer, considered protected animals by law and prohibited to hunt. They are facing extinction due to illegal hunting, a surplus in wolf and jackal predators, and shrinking grazing territories as a result of growing agriculture and urbanization. 

The hunting practice in the area has come under spotlight only recently thanks social media, with many Palestinians uploading to social networks images of the dead animals they had hunted. This is done either for purposes of trade, meat, or simply as pastime recreation. The Israeli Civil Administration and Nature and Parks Authority have attempted to confront the hunters, yet have seen little success. 

So who protects the wildlife? Only six inspectors of the Nature and Parks Authority are placed in the West Bank. To support them, a designated unit has been established to fight illegal hunting. 

The Palestinians see hunting as part of their culture. In their eyes, they aren't doing anything out of the ordinary, and only continuing their tradition, and extinction of ecological balance aren't part of their conscious. "In many areas there's almost no wildlife left," said Erez Bruhi, enforcement officer of the Nature and Parks Authority who acts under the Israeli Civil Administration. "The hunters act fearlessly, they get very close to the Israeli settlement fences, and not far from the Jordanian border either.

"Before we speak of illegal hunting in Judea and Samaria, we need to talk about illegal hunting in general," said Asaf Levi, judicial advisor of the Organization for Nature Protection. "In Israel there is the law of protection of wildlife and the law of national parks; in Palestinian-ruled territory there is Jordanian legislature... In Area A and Area B - we don't have jurisdiction. Like other areas of the West Bank, legislature is lagging and not up to date like the Israeli law. Wildlife wanders freely, without paying attention to geopolitical differences. A deer can crossover from Area A to Area C, where our authority is limited, without knowing."

Bruhi adds that there are areas in which a whole Palestinian village will go out to hunt. "We know for example that there is competition between the villages regarding who can hunt more porcupines. They send each other pictures and videos to show proof of who's better. Deer hunting is the hardest. They go out wearing camouflage."

(full article online)









						'Palestinians' cruel West Bank hunting practices leading to animal extinction'
					

Israel Nature and Parks Authority says hundreds of Palestinian hunters routinely kill wildlife as part of a cultural activity, while local authorities struggle to fight brutal practices, often accompanied with dead animals being showcased on social media




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 18, 2022)

After the interrogation of the three, police forces raided a number of targets in the village of Tuba Zangaria and the city of Sakhnin on Sunday morning, arresting another eight suspects on suspicion of involvement in arson.

The three suspects, in their 20s, are suspected of involvement in the arson incidents at the Tzfat Central Station, in which 18 buses were set on fire, in the city of Kiryat Shmona, and other arson incidents throughout the north in the past month. Their detention has been extended in court until Tuesday.

According to the suspicion, the three acted on behalf of a criminal organization that extorted racketeering fees from businesses under the guise of security companies.

Commander of the Police’s Northern District Shimon Lavi stated that “we are working with all our might and with all the tools at our disposal against the phenomenon of collecting the ‘protection’ fees, from capturing the perpetrators in this case to economic activity against their senders – the heads of criminal organizations.”

(full article online)









						Arab Gang that Torched Buses in Northern Israel Captured | United with Israel
					

Israeli forces raided criminal locations Tuba Zangaria and Sakhnin on Sunday morning, arresting arson suspects.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 18, 2022)

NGO Monitor has a website where you can see how various NGOs refer to Palestinian minors who are killed - and the truth about the terror attacks they were performing at the time, along with their terror affiliations.

The most recent one is  Sanad Abu Atiyeh:



> On March 31, 2022, 17-year-old Sanad Abu Atiyeh was shot dead by IDF forces during a gun battle in Jenin. According to the IDF, Abu Atiyeh was among three Palestinian “armed men” who fired at Israeli forces.
> 
> During his funeral march, Abu Atiyeh was wrapped in a PIJ flag and wore a PIJ headband, a practice reserved for the terror group’s members.



It is a nice resource.










						Poor, innocent Palestinian children shown to be terrorists
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Jul 19, 2022)

The Islamic terrorist connections run deep. 











						Rashida Tlaib campaign events in 2018 were organized by alleged terror financiers
					

Two men who held key positions at nonprofit groups that were found liable in a Hamas terror financing scheme helped organize campaign fundraising events for Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) in 2018.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				





Two men who held key positions at nonprofit groups that were found liable in a Hamas terror financing scheme helped organize campaign fundraising events for Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) in 2018.

The men, who organized events that were paid for by Tlaib's campaign, were associated with a network of nonprofit groups that were found liable by a federal jury in 2004 for financing the terrorist slaying of an American teenager, David Boim, at a bus stop in the West Bank in 1996. A federal judge ordered the three groups to pay Boim's parents a $156 million judgment for funding Hamas, a designated Foreign Terrorist Organization


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The Islamic terrorist connections run deep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grasping at straws.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Grasping at straws.


Pointless.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 19, 2022)

Some interesting news about the kuffar legal process of discovery. 











						Reps. Omar and Tlaib among Democrats tied to group with alleged links to Hamas slaying
					

At least eight Democratic members of Congress share close ties to a nonprofit group that is now subject to discovery in a landmark federal civil lawsuit that seeks to hold the group financially liable for the terrorist slaying of an American teenager in 1996.




					www.google.com
				




Reps. Omar and Tlaib among Democrats tied to group with alleged links to Hamas slaying


At least eight Democratic members of Congress share close ties to a nonprofit group that is now subject to discovery in a landmark federal civil lawsuit that seeks to hold the group financially liable for the terrorist slaying of an American teenager in 1996.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 19, 2022)

“Palestinian NGOs that claim to promote human rights agendas deny evidence of the recruitment and use of children by Palestinian terror orgs. Our new database of child combatants exposes the terror context ignored by NGOs that demonize Israel,” NGO Monitor tweeted. 

The database, which uses sources including statements from official Israeli bodies, media organizations, social media and NGO reporting, features two sections: one focuses on Palestinian minors who attacked Israelis and/or died in clashes with Israeli security personnel, while the other deals with minors who died in Gaza border riots.
​Who is in the database?​One example of the minors featured in the database is Mahmoud Salah, who was wounded by IDF gunfire in 2019 when he was 15 years old. The IDF stated that Salah attempted to throw a firebomb at soldiers on Route 60. In contrast, DCI-P claimed that the youth was shot while attempting to retrieve a soccer ball. After his injury, Fatah referred to Salah as “its wounded ex-detainee son” on a poster. 


Mohammad Hamayel is another minor on the list. Hamayel was killed by IDF forces while participating in clashes that included stone-throwing and firework launching. Although the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) called the 15-year-old “its comrade” on an official poster, numerous Palestinian NGOs omitted the fact that Hamayel was affiliated with the PFLP, and one even referred to the protest as “peaceful,” per NGO Monitor.
​The database includes important information for UN and government officials​"This cynical NGO and UN campaign to demonize the IDF has whitewashed the exploitation of Palestinian teenagers for terror attacks, and also erased the victims," Gerald Steinberg, NGO Monitor's founder and president told _The Jerusalem Post_. "The process of systematically documenting the details of these heinous abuses spotlights the incitement, recruitment and training of Palestinian children for terror, and the continued silence of the self-proclaimed human rights community.


UN and government officials who support these Palestinian NGOs and the blacklist will be provided with the information that these NGOs do not provide about youth combatants, making it more difficult for them to justify their support in the future," Steinberg said. "Our objective is to stop the cynical exploitation of the Children and Armed Conflict (CAAC) framework and restore its moral foundation."

(full article online)









						Research institute publishes database of Palestinian child soldiers
					

The database exposes how Palestinian NGOs have deceitfully used young combatants to their advantage.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Jul 19, 2022)

There's real irony in an Islamic terrorist dictator whining about 'occupation'.

And a bit of comedy gold when an Islamic terrorist dictator whines about an ''occupation'' of territory never sovereign to the so-called pallys. 












						Abbas calls to end “74 years of... occupation" - Israel - at press conference with US President Biden | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas calls to end “74 years of... occupation" - Israel - at press conference with US President Biden




					palwatch.org
				




Abbas calls to end “74 years of... occupation" - Israel - at press conference with US President Biden​Maurice Hirsch, Adv. and Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Jul 19, 2022


----------



## Hollie (Jul 20, 2022)

What is typically ignored by the leftist media is the inherent fascism that is so much a part of islamist ideology. 










						We must put an end to Palestinian apartheid | Opinion
					

In Israel, the world's only Jewish state, the rule of law treats all as equals.




					www.google.com
				




But with much less fanfare, apartheid policies—policies that expressly favor Muslims over believers of all other religions—also pervade large swaths of the Islamic world. In fact, the so-called Palestinian territories represent one of the most blatant apartheid regimes operating in the world today.

Consider access to religious sites. In the Palestinian-controlled territories, Jews must sneak in under armed guard if they desire to worship at their own holy sites. Even outside of the Palestinian-controlled territories, Jewish holy sites are still unsafe. Late last year, an Israeli tour guide was murdered near the Temple Mount by a member of Hamas.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 20, 2022)

There are a lot of important and obvious points made in the linked document. Islamic ideology has all the elements of fascism as the ideology presumes the superiority of Moslems while vilifying the kuffar. The "apartheid" slogan is a representation of the rage and humiliation felt by Moslems who have a religiously defined revulsion for Jews and Christians. Moslems remain mired in failure and are backward compared to so much of the developed world. 

Ottoman land records give no credence to claims made by Pally Arab squatters as to owning land they occupy as so much of the Ottoman controlled territory was actually owned by absentee landowners in Syria, Lebanon and Egypt. 

The myth of "occupied Pally territory" is dismantled by the Ottoman land records. 









						History Turned Upside Down: The Roots of Palestinian Fascism and the Myth of Israeli Aggression
					






					www.asmeascholars.org
				






History Turned Upside Down: The Roots of Palestinian Fascism and the Myth of Israeli Aggression
by David Meir-Levi
(New York: Encounter Books, 2007), Pp. xiii, 131.

Reviewed by George L. Simpson, Jr., Ph.D., Professor of History, High Point University

Is Israel the victim of a concerted vilification campaign waged against it by genocidal and totalitarian movements? This is the question that David Meir-Levi seeks to address in his provocative and polemical work, History Turned Upside Down: The Roots of Palestinian Fascism and the Myth of Israeli Aggression.

Meir-Levi contends that the contemporary Arab-Israeli dispute is not a modern, political phenomenon, but rather is an existential one that dates back to the Arab-Islamic conquest. He asserts that the traditional, Islamic anti-Semitism of the Middle East has undergone a transformation under the influence of Nazi, and then Communist, ideology to create today’s radical genocidal movements. The author shows that groups such as Hamas and al-Qaeda are the progeny of this historical process, and insists that they are dedicated not merely to the destruction of the Zionist state, but the complete annihilation of its Jewish inhabitants as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

[ A people who wakes, breathes and lives violence towards the Jews ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

This TikTok video shows a large assembly at the Anata Secondary School east of Jerusalem, where students play-acted a kidnapping of religious Jews.










						Palestinian high school stages kidnapping of religious Jews to adoring audience (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Jul 21, 2022)

More of the usual scapegoat tactics from the Pallys. They’re a group which takes no responsibility for their failures and ineptitudes. When a child grows up in an environment of self-hate, when their perceived entitlements are never met, when their purpose in live is to die in a fiery explosion that kills an ‘enemy’ their religion has created, one would expect maladjusted personalities among such _yutes. _











						PA still addicted to blaming Israel for drug “epidemic” among Palestinian youth | PMW Analysis
					

PA still addicted to blaming Israel for drug “epidemic” among Palestinian youth




					palwatch.org
				




PA still addicted to blaming Israel for drug “epidemic” among Palestinian youth​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Jul 20, 2022

*PA TV: Israel protects drug dealers who distribute drugs to Palestinians *



On International Day Against Drug Abuse and Illicit Trafficking, Head of the PA Anti-Narcotic Department Abdallah Ilawie blamed Israel for the “rise in the use of drugs” among Palestinians. The PA official claimed Israel deliberately uses drugs as a “tool” against Palestinian youth. The host on official PA TV interviewing him seconded this, stating that Israel “is aiding and contributing to the spread of this [drug] epidemic among the Palestinian public”:


----------



## Hollie (Jul 21, 2022)

Very strange how we're told, "This is not a religious conflict", when the islamic terrorists indoctrinating children make it about the islamic gee-had. 












						Children In Hamas TV Kids' Show: The Criminal Jews Are Plotting To Replace Al-Aqsa Mosque With Their False Temple, But We Will Defend Jerusalem To Our Last Drop Of Blood; Jihad Is The Pinnacle Of Islam
					

In a July 15, 2022 episode of "Pioneers of Tomorrow," a children's show aired on Hamas' Al-Aqsa TV in Gaza, a man dresse...




					www.memri.org
				





Children In Hamas TV Kids' Show: The Criminal Jews Are Plotting To Replace Al-Aqsa Mosque With Their False Temple, But We Will Defend Jerusalem To Our Last Drop Of Blood; Jihad Is The Pinnacle Of Islam.





More sociopaths in training.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 21, 2022)

Recently, a position as Palestinian "Minister of Local Government" was given to the daughter of another minister, causing Palestinian social media to erupt with angerand jeering for a history of nepotism and favored appointments to friends.



There's a history here. Last year several envoys to foreign countries were given to relatives of senior Fatah officials. 

Palestinian officials defended the recent appointment, saying that the women was well qualified. Palestinians are responding with skepticism, to say the least, especially since unemployment is high and good jobs are perceived to be going to favored individuals. 

On Twitter, the hashtag #عظام_الرقبة - an Palestinian euphemism for nepotism that literally means "neck bones" - is getting many posts, as people complain that in the West, you need a resume for a job, but for Palestinians you need to be related to someone.

Everyone knows about Palestinian Authority corruption - except, apparently, the hundreds of Western journalists whose jobs are to cover Palestinian topics.










						Palestinians angry at obvious nepotism in Palestinian Authority
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 21, 2022)

The United Nations Committee Against Torture (CAT) concluded an inquiry into allegations of abuse by the Palestinian Authority (PA)  for the first time Wednesday.

The committee, a division of the U.N. Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights (OHCHR), met Tuesday and Wednesday to question a PA delegation regarding reports of forced disappearances, prisoner abuse and legal subversion, according to the official meeting summary. While the CAT is required to review all 174 signatories of the U.N. Convention Against Torture and Other Cruel, Inhuman or Degrading Treatment or Punishment every four years, it has never investigated the PA since the PA adopted the convention in 2014, Jewish News Service (JNS) reported.

(full article online)










						‘Cruel, Inhuman’: UN Concludes First-Ever Investigation Into Palestine’s Record Of ‘Widespread Torture’
					

The United Nations Committee Against Torture concluded an inquiry into allegations of abuse by the Palestinian Authority for the first time Wednesday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 21, 2022)

[ Who in the world behaves like this, except for the Muslim Arab Palestinians ]


----------



## Hollie (Jul 21, 2022)

Maybe we need to give them more welfare money. 













						Palestinian Government Probed for Torture, War Crimes
					

The Palestinian government is complicit in "rampant, wide-spread, and systematic torture of Palestinian nationals" and Israelis, according to a landmark legal complaint filed this week with the International Criminal Court (ICC).




					freebeacon.com
				




The Palestinian government is complicit in "rampant, wide-spread, and systematic torture of Palestinian nationals" and Israelis, according to a landmark legal complaint filed this week with the International Criminal Court (ICC).

The International Legal Forum (ILF), an advocacy group representing more than 3,500 lawyers and civil society activists across the globe, is pressing the ICC to investigate the Palestinian Authority for war crimes in the first ever case of this nature presented to the court, according to a copy of the complaint obtained by the _Washington Free Beacon_.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2022)

Yeah. We should give the Hamas islamic terrorist franchise more welfare money, too. 




			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.timesofisrael.com/they-hijacked-gaza-palestinians-hold-rare-online-events-critical-of-hamas/amp/
		


For the past week, Palestinians from Gaza have been participating in a series of social media events criticizing Hamas rule in the Strip, voicing concerns rarely expressed in the repressive enclave.

Under the hashtag “They Kidnapped Gaza,” hundreds of Palestinians have taken part in nightly Twitter conversations lamenting the suffering of ordinary Gazans. While also critical of Israeli restrictions, the speakers regularly attacked what they deemed Hamas’s poor governance and corruption.







How strange that abusive, totalitarian islamic terrorist dictators are so common acoss the Middle East yet a mere mention of Jews and these islamic dictators become heroes.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 22, 2022)

Israel has proposed a plan for West Bank Palestinian Arabs to be able to travel overseas via the Ramon Airport in Eilat, planning test flights to Turkey from which they can go anywhere else in the world.

Up until now, if they want to fly anywhere they need to travel through the Allenby Bridge crossing to Jordan and from there go to Amman.

This plan would save them a great deal of time and headaches, especially with the huge delays at the Jordanian crossing point. 

So, naturally, they are opposing it.

Musa Rahhal, spokesperson for the Palestinian ministry of transportation, is saying "it comes within the framework of the policy of apartheid, pressure on our people, and the Israeli economic benefit."

He then went into fantasyland and conspiracy theories:



> The spokesman claimed that Israel was trying to force all Arabs – Palestinian citizens and Arab-Israelis alike – to travel through Ramon Airport. All citizens of Israel – Jews and non-Jews alike – are permitted to travel through Ben-Gurion Airport and other Israeli-controlled border crossings.
> 
> Rahhal also claimed that the current overcrowding at the Allenby Bridge between Israel and Jordan was part of an Israeli scheme to force Palestinians to use Ramon Airport. In the past few weeks, thousands of Palestinian travelers have been stranded on the Jordanian side of Allenby Bridge because of unprecedented overcrowding and the limited hours of work at the border crossing.



There is a very simple reason why the Palestinian leadership consistently opposes any plan to make the lives of Palestinians easier. 

Palestinians have a thriving export business. This export has created lots of jobs in the NGO industry. It has brought in hundreds of millions of dollars in aid from the EU and from Arab countries. It is a critical part of their economy. 

The export is Jew-hatred.

Anything that Israel does to help Palestinians live more normal lives threatens this critical export. Palestinian misery is the most important raw material for the profitable export of antisemitism, so the leaders must ensure that misery is generously spread to their people in as public a fashion as possible, s long as the misery is always blamed on Jews. 

The Palestinian export of Jew-hatred is the *only *reason why Palestinians remain the top recipients of humanitarian aid on a per capita basis in the world - a position they have held, unchallenged, for decades.* If they couldn't blame their misery on Jews, they would lose hundreds of millions of dollars annually.*

So of course they oppose allowing their people to travel more easily to the world. They want to say they live in an open-air prison.

Of course they oppose closing down "refugee" camps even in their own areas. Because they claim that people in the borders of British Mandate Palestine are "refugees" and need hundreds of millions from the international community.

Of course they oppose any peace plan that allows Israel to exist as a Jewish state. They need Jews to blame for everything.

Once you understand this simple fact about the Palestinian export industry, all of the things that seem inexplicable suddenly make sense.











						Palestinians have a thriving export industry that has netted them billions of dollars. Understand this and you understand everything.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2022)

In his letters to America written in 1947 entitled "as the Arabs see the Jews" king Abdullah outlined a laundry list of grievances toward the west. It contained many familiar specious themes that still provide the basis for the dogma of anti-zionism, but do you know what it DIDN'T MENTION? -- any mention of a "palestinian" people.

The reason for that is because they had not been invented yet.

With this in mind, any HONEST discussion in regards to who are the Palestinians needs to be limited to that time period after the creation of Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 22, 2022)

[ Stopping child abuse.....Anyone???? ]

_In a July 15, 2022 episode of "Pioneers of Tomorrow," a children's show aired on Hamas' Al-Aqsa TV in Gaza, a man dressed in a puppet costume spoke about Jerusalem and the Al-Aqsa Mosque with children. A little girl said that the Jews must not be allowed to destroy the Al-Aqsa Mosque. A young boy also said that if the Muslims adhere to shari'a law, Palestine will surely be liberated. The man said that the Muslims must also wage Jihad, and the boy responded that Jihad for the sake of Allah is the "pinnacle of Islam". 

In addition, the man said that the "criminal Jews" have a plot, explaining: "They are digging tunnels under the Al-Aqsa Mosque in order to... I forgot, what do they want to build?... They want to replace the Dome of the Rock with the Tem... the Tem... What is it called?" In response, the boy said that the Jews want to build the "false Solomon's Temple", but that this will never happen as long as the Palestinians defend Jerusalem. The boy then declared that the Palestinians will fight to their last drop of blood, and the man agreed and praised the martyrs, the wounded, the prisoners, and the exiles who have sacrificed for the defense of the Al-Aqsa Mosque._

(full article online)









						Children In Hamas TV Kids' Show: The Criminal Jews Are Plotting To Replace Al-Aqsa Mosque With Their False Temple, But We Will Defend Jerusalem To Our Last Drop Of Blood; Jihad Is The Pinnacle Of Islam
					

A man dressed in a puppet costume on a July 15, 2022 episode of "Pioneers of Tomorrow," a children's show aired on Hamas' Al-Aqsa TV in Gaza, spoke about Jerusalem and the Al-Aqsa Mosque with children.




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2022)

Somebody told Rashida Tlaib that ''white supremacy'' was a nifty slogan she should add to her act.













						Watch: Rashida Tlaib Calls Concerned Parents 'White Supremacy'
					

Far-left Tlaib said concerned parents who speak out against critical race theory at school board meetings are perpetuating "white supremacy."




					www.breitbart.com
				




Watch: Rashida Tlaib Claims Concerned Parents at School Board Meetings Are ‘White Supremacy’​





Far-left Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) told a group of Democrats that concerned parents who speak out against critical race theory at school board meetings are perpetuating “white supremacy” and are trying to “whitewash history.”

“We can’t allow them to whitewash history,” she said at an online meeting of the Oakland County Democrat Party African American Committee. “Their intention is to try to, you know, expand on white supremacy.”

Her answer was in response to a question from Alexandria Hughes, who falsely defined critical race theory as something that “examines the systematic effects of white supremacy in America.”


----------



## Hollie (Jul 23, 2022)

Gee whiz. The competing Islamic terrorist franchises aren't feelin' the love. I guess street killing, torture with power tools and throwing people from rooftops might cause each side to be a little cautious about turning their back to the competition. 











						Hamas-Fatah reconciliation attempts are DOA
					

The recent Abbas-Haniyeh handshake signifies the desperate state of both Palestinian factions – as well as of their Algerian hosts




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Relations between Abbas and Haniyeh have been frosty since the civil war in Gaza in 2007, during which Hamas operatives summarily executed close to 100 Fatah operatives and tortured numerous others. Yet Algeria remains on good terms with both sides and has been a steadfast financial supporter of the PA, even while other Arab nations have ceased their donations.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 23, 2022)

I think fascism better describes Islamist ideology. 












						Hamas is guilty of genocide and apartheid against its people. Never blame Israel
					

From the blog of Tzemach Yehudah Richter at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com
				




Unless you totally understand what the full meaning of Apartheid really is, you have no right to accuse Israel of practicing this shameful part of South Africa’s history. My family has lived in Israel for nearly 25 years and nothing that happens in Israel today comes even close to what I witnessed in South Africa during those Apartheid years we lived there.


Instead, please focus on Hamas and how it treats its fellow Palestinians. It does not take a genius to conclude that Hamas is and will forever be guilty of treating its people in a similar way that the White ruled South African Government did to its Black population during those Apartheid years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 23, 2022)

[ An Egyptian, pro Palestine,  seems to laugh at the tragedy caused by a sinkhole in a pool in Israel which took the life of one person.  Clearly she is not aware how many sinkholes exist in Gaza, some of which caused by Egypt flooding the tunnels into Israel built by Hamas.  Or the deaths of at least 120 children who were made to dig those tunnels for Hamas. ]











						Land damage has Gazans pointing finger at ‘Egypt pipeline’
					

Palestinians left with a bitter taste as flooding of smuggling tunnels by Cairo salinates water supplies, devastates crops




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 23, 2022)

Why No One Cares When Palestinians Kill Palestinians | United with Israel
					

No one has demanded explanations from the PA as to why it released officers accused of abduction and murder.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

One of the defining characteristics of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict has been the use of terrorism by Palestinian organizations and individuals in order to harm Israeli civilians and to further their political goals through violent means.

These terrorist attacks have cost the lives of thousands of Israelis and have left countless others wounded and traumatized.

Despite their role in inflicting violence on innocent civilians, a number of Palestinian terrorists have developed an international following, with activists, artists and academics glorifying their actions and ideas.

The following is a list of the five most popular Palestinian terrorists in the West:

1. Leila Khaled​A member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Leila Khaled took part in the 1969 hijacking of a TWA flight from Rome to Tel Aviv that was ultimately diverted to Damascus.

A year later, Khaled was part of a two-person team that attempted to hijack an El Al flight from Amsterdam to New York City. During the attack, Khaled removed the pins from the two grenades that she was carrying.

After her partner was killed by Israeli air marshals, Khaled was overpowered by security and taken into custody.

Upon landing at London’s Heathrow Airport, Khaled was taken into British detention. She was released less than a month later in exchange for hostages that had been taken during a separate hijacking.

Leila Khaled currently lives in Amman, Jordan, where she maintains her membership in the PFLP.

Even though Leila Khaled took part in two hijackings that put the lives of hundreds of civilians at risk, she has been internationally glorified for almost half a century by both political activists and artists.

In 1981, the English band The Teardrop Explodes released a song named ‘_Like Leila Khaled Said_.’

In 2005, Lina Makboul released a film titled ‘_Leila Khaled Hijacker_,’ where the Swedish-Palestinian filmmaker referred to Khaled as “my idol.”

In 2014, images of Leila Khaled cradling a rifle were painted on two separate wall murals in Belfast, Northern Ireland.

In both September 2020 and April 2021, the Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas Studies Program at San Francisco State University invited Leila Khaled to speak online as part of their ‘_Whose Narratives?’_ program. Both speeches were ultimately abandoned, with the September talk being canceled by Zoom due to the streaming platform’s anti-terrorism policy.











						Hijackers, Bombers and Masterminds: The Top 5 Most Popular Palestinian Terrorists in the West | Honest Reporting
					

A number of Palestinian terrorists have become popular in the West, with activists, artists and academics glorifying their actions and ideas.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

2. Rasmea Odeh​Rasmea Odeh, also a member of the PFLP, was imprisoned by Israel in 1970 for committing two terrorist attacks in 1969: The bombing of a Jerusalem supermarket that claimed the lives of two Hebrew University students and the attempted bombing of the British consulate in Jerusalem four days later.

Odeh was released in a 1980 prisoner exchange and moved to the United States in 1995. She became a naturalized American citizen in 2004.

In 2014, a court convicted Rasmeah Odeh of immigration fraud for lying on her US immigration and citizenship applications about her terrorism convictions.

Odeh was deported to Jordan in September 2017.

Even though she is a convicted terrorist who is responsible for the death of two innocent civilians and the wounding of countless others, Rasmea Odeh has become a cause célèbre and icon for political activists around the world, having been invited by a wide array of organizations to speak and spread her views.

In May 2017, just months before her deportation from the United States, Odeh was asked to speak at Northwestern University outside of Chicago by the local chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP).

According to an SJP spokesperson, the organization wanted to host an event to “honor the amazing work [Rasmea Odeh] has done.”

In 2018, Rasmeah Odeh was invited to speak at the Verrekijker center at the Vrije Universiteit in Amsterdam for a discussion about the “Palestinian struggle for liberation.” The university subsequently closed down the center.

In March 2019, Odeh was barred from giving a presentation in Berlin after she had been invited by two PFLP-affiliated organizations to speak at a conference on “Palestinian women fighting for liberation.”












						Hijackers, Bombers and Masterminds: The Top 5 Most Popular Palestinian Terrorists in the West | Honest Reporting
					

A number of Palestinian terrorists have become popular in the West, with activists, artists and academics glorifying their actions and ideas.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

3. Marwan Barghouti​Marwan Barghouti is the head of the Tanzim (a militant faction of Fatah) and a senior member of the US-designated terrorist organization Al Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades.

He is currently serving five life terms in an Israeli prison for organizing shooting attacks during the Second Intifada, for directing a terrorist attack on the Seafood Market restaurant in Tel Aviv that killed three Israelis and for an attempted bombing of the Malha Mall in Jerusalem.

Barghouti has also called for a Third Intifada, advocating for a resumption of violence against both Israeli soldiers and civilians.

His terrorist bonafides notwithstanding, Marwan Barghouti is lionized throughout the West, touted as a reputable leader and portrayed as a political prisoner of conscience.

As HonestReporting has already reported, a number of news organizations have obfuscated Barghouti’s violent background, with the AP referring to him as a “popular, charismatic leader” and CNN’s Christiane Amanpour describing him as an “activist.”

Similarly, the New York Times dubbed Barghouti “a Palestinian leader and parliamentarian.”

In 2017, Marwan Barghouti led a hunger strike of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli prisons. The striking prisoners included members of the US-designated terrorist organizations Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.

Even though the hunger strike was being led by a convicted terrorist and included members of internationally recognized terrorist organizations, student activists from such esteemed institutions as Columbia University, University of Chicago and DePaul University joined together to openly demonstrate solidarity with the fasting prisoners.

Likewise, the Stanford Student Senate helped fund an on-campus talk by Marwan Barghouti’s youngest son, Aarab, where he spoke out on behalf of his father and the other hunger-striking prisoners.











						Hijackers, Bombers and Masterminds: The Top 5 Most Popular Palestinian Terrorists in the West | Honest Reporting
					

A number of Palestinian terrorists have become popular in the West, with activists, artists and academics glorifying their actions and ideas.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

4. Ghassan Kanafani​A noted Palestinian writer and poet, Ghassan Kanafani was also a leading member of the Palestinian terror organization, the PFLP. Serving as the PFLP’s spokesperson, Kanafani justified  attacks on civilians including airplane hijackings and the massacre of tourists in Israel’s Lod Airport in 1972.

In response to the Lod Airport massacre, Kanafani was killed by Israeli forces two months later.

Despite his ties to an internationally-recognized terrorist organization and his justification for attacks against civilians, Kanafani is an icon among anti-Israel activists, academics and far-left political groups.

Support for Kanafani is also allowed to be expressed on university campuses, with the University of Texas at Dallas allowing the 2022 Ghassan Kanafani anthology to be released on its campus.

Similarly, Kanafani’s image was included in a brochure for an event sponsored by the University of Toronto’s Institute of Islamic Studies, Department of History and Center for the Study of the United States.











						Hijackers, Bombers and Masterminds: The Top 5 Most Popular Palestinian Terrorists in the West | Honest Reporting
					

A number of Palestinian terrorists have become popular in the West, with activists, artists and academics glorifying their actions and ideas.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

5. Ahmad Sa’adat​The General Secretary of the PFLP since 2001, Ahmad Sa’adat is currently serving a 30-year prison sentence for organizing the assassination of Israel’s culture minister, Rehavam Ze’evi, in October 2001.

Even though he is a convicted terrorist and heads an internationally recognized terror organization, Sa’adat has become a cause célèbre among anti-Israel organizations and political extremists fighting for his release from prison.

The PFLP-linked Samidoun organization commonly organizes public rallies in both Canada and the United States in an effort to spread awareness about Sa’adat’s imprisonment and champion his release.

In 2019, Minnesota University allowed for the National Students for Justice in Palestine conference to take place on its campus. At this meeting, Ahmad Sa’adat was lauded and a message of his was shared with attendees.

Ahmad Sa’adat has also become a point of interest for international bodies, with Amnesty International advocating for his release since 2002, the United Nations publicizing work that is sympathetic to Sa’adat and the Inter-Parliamentary Union (a global organization of national parliaments) calling for him to be set free.



As can be seen from the above, Palestinian terrorists who have advocated for and committed violence against innocent civilians are disoncertingly popular, even glorified, in the West.

For peace to come between Israel and the Palestinians, the voices of Leila Khaled, Rasmea Odeh and Marwan Barghouti need to be replaced with the voices of Palestinians who advocate peace and cooperation.

And by finally calling out the dastardly deeds of these enemies of peace, the media can help turn back the process of normalization that has been taking place with regards to people and groups who are motivated solely by the desire to destroy.










						Hijackers, Bombers and Masterminds: The Top 5 Most Popular Palestinian Terrorists in the West | Honest Reporting
					

A number of Palestinian terrorists have become popular in the West, with activists, artists and academics glorifying their actions and ideas.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

Early this morning, the IDF held an operation in Nablus reportedly to capture an Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade leader, and two terrorists were killed.



A statement were released by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades mourning the two.

The Palestinian Authority issued statements of condemnation.

But in 2008, Mahmoud Abbas claimed to have completely dismantled the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, which is under the umbrella of the Fatah party he leads.

No one seems to ask: why do the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades still exist 15 years later?

This isn't like the Islamic Jihad-based fighters in Jenin. These are allies of the Fatah party that dominates the Palestinian Authority. While one can argue that the Palestinian security services are not powerful enough to secure Jenin (which is a separate problem) can they not control their own allies?

Or, as seems more likely, are the Al Aqsa Brigades doing what the Palestinian Authority wants - a terror group that can be used whenever it is convenient for the PA and Fatah?

If the Palestinian Authority was doing its job - under signed agreements - the IDF wouldn't need to go into Area A to arrest terrorists. 

So why isn't anyone asking why the Palestinian Authority is not doing its job? Why is no one in the West upset that the PA is supporting and mourning the terrorists rather than arresting them?











						Abbas claimed to have dismantled the Al Aqsa Brigades in 2007. They're still here, and no one asks why.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

A recent interview with the daughter of a terrorist prisoner again supports this conclusion. The daughter explained that her imprisoned father began transferring his “monthly salary” from the PA to her as soon as he heard she was getting married:



> Aya, daughter of prisoner Fawaz Ba’arah: “Ever since I set the date of my wedding, [dad] has been putting in his monthly salary [from the PA] in order to pay for my wedding present with it.”



In 2013, PMW published a rare interview with the wife of a prisoner who chose not to transfer his salary to her but gave it to other relatives.

Then PA Minister of Prisoners’ Affairs, Issa Karake, openly admitted that “the current procedure in the Ministry of Prisoners’ Affairs is that the prisoner determines who has the power of attorney … he gives the power of attorney to whomever he wants from [among his] first-degree relatives to receive his monetary allowances.”

In the past, PMW provided 12 different reasons to entirely debunk the PA claim that the terrorist salaries are a form of social welfare. The reasons given were:



> 1. PA law defines the payments to prisoners as salaries.
> 2. PA officials and prisoners’ representatives deny that salaries are social welfare.
> 3. Prisoners, and not their families, have complete control over the transfer of the salaries.
> 4. Salaries rise based on years spent in prison and not based on financial need.
> ...



This is the truth about Palestinian terror payments; their only purpose is to reward the murder of Jewish civilians.


(full article online)









						Palestinians Tell the Truth About Terror Payments to Terrorist Murderers
					

The scene of a stabbing in Jaffa that security services suspect may have been a terror attack, Nov. 21, 2021. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 24, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Early this morning, the IDF held an operation in Nablus reportedly to capture an Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade leader, and two terrorists were killed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are not terrorists in Palestine

They are only terrorists to foreign juvenile name callers.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> They are not terrorists in Palestine
> 
> They are only terrorists to foreign juvenile name callers.


There is no country called Palestine.

And only those who hate Jews think of Hamas and all other terrorists as heroes, who will one day destroy Israel.

Endless laughter.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 24, 2022)

I suppose one first has to determine, ''who are the Pal'istanians', and from there, what grounds would the Arab squatters have as a basis for any lawsuit?









__





						Are the Palestinians going to take the League of Nations or the UN to court? | PMW Analysis
					

Are the Palestinians going to take the League of Nations or the UN to court?




					palwatch.org
				




Are the Palestinians going to take the League of Nations or the UN to court?​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Jul 24, 2022
Today, July 24, 2022, marks 100 years since the League of Nations adopted the “Mandate for Palestine.” The *sole purpose* of the mandate was to empower Great Britain to create a Jewish State in the *entire area* from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea, from Lebanon in the north to the Red Sea in the south. 
As the preamble of the Mandate clearly stated:
"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be* responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people*, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country;” [emphasis added]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 24, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> There is no country called Palestine.
> 
> And only those who hate Jews think of Hamas and all other terrorists as heroes, who will one day destroy Israel.
> 
> Endless laughter.


More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> foreign juvenile name callers.



But enough about you.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

While the Palestinians claim that terrorism is a response to "occupation," the fact is that Palestinian terrorism predates Israel's presence in the territories. Numerous terrorist attacks murdered and maimed Israeli civilians during the two decades before 1967 (and even before the
establishment of the State of Israel in 1948). Therefore,
terrorism was and still is nothing less than a tool intended
to eventually bring about the destruction of Israel itself. 

*Jan 1, 1952 - Jerusalem*
7 armed terrorists attacked and killed a 19 year-old girl in her home, in the neighborhood of Beit Yisrael.
*June 9, 1953 - Lod and Hadera*
Terrorists killed a resident of Lod, after throwing hand grenades and spraying gunfire in all directions. On the same night, another group of terrorists attacked a house in Hadera.
*Jun 11, 1953 - Kfar Hess*
Terrorists attacked a young couple in their home and shot them to death.
*Mar 17, 1954 - Maale Akrabim*
Terrorists ambushed a bus traveling from Eilat to Tel Aviv, opening fire at short range. The terrorists boarded the bus, and shot each passenger, one by one, murdering 11.
*Jan 2, 1955 - Judean Desert*
2 hikers killed by terrorists.
*Mar 24, 1955 - Patish*
1 young woman killed and 18 wounded when terrorists threw hand grenades and opened fire on a crowded wedding celebration.
*Apr 7, 1956 - Ashkelon*
1 young woman killed when terrorists threw 3 hand grenades into her house.
*Apr 7, 1956 - Kibbutz Givat Chaim*
2 killed when terrorists opened fire on a car.
*Apr 11, 1956 - Shafrir (Kfar Chabad)*
3 children and 1 youth worker killed, and 5 injured, when terrorists opened fire on a synagogue full of children and teenagers.
*Sep 12, 1956 - Ein Ofarim*
Terrorists killed 3 Druze guards.
*Sep 23, 1956 - Kibbutz Ramat Rachel*
4 archaeologists killed and 16 wounded when terrorists opened fire from a Jordanian position.
*Oct 4, 1956 - Sdom*
5 Israeli workers killed.
*Oct 9, 1956 - Neve Hadasah*
2 workers were killed in an orchard of the youth village.
*Nov 8, 1956* - Terrorists opened fire on a train, attacked cars and blew up wells, in the north and center of Israel. 6 Israelis were wounded.
*Feb 18, 1957 - Nir Yitzhak*
2 civilians killed by terrorist landmines.
*Apr 16, 1957 - Kibbutz Mesilot*
2 guards killed by terrorists who infiltrated from Jordan.
*May 29, 1957 - Kibbutz Kisufim*
1 killed and 2 wounded when their vehicle struck a landmine.
*Aug 23, 1957 - Kibbutz Beit Govrin*
2 guards of the Israeli Mekorot water company killed.
*Feb 11, 1958 - Kfar Yona*
Terrorists killed a resident of Moshav Yanov.
*Apr 5, 1958 - Tel Lachish*
Terrorists lying in ambush shot and killed 2 people.
*May 26, 1958 - Jerusalem*
4 Israeli police officers killed in a Jordanian attack on Mt. Scopus.
*Nov 17, 1958 - Mt. of the Beatitudes* | Syrian terrorists killed the wife of the British air attache in Israel, who was staying at the guesthouse of the Italian Convent.
*Dec 3, 1958- Kibbutz Gonen*
A shepherd killed and 31 civilians wounded in an artillery attack.
*Feb 1, 1959 - Moshav Zavdiel*
3 civilians killed by a terrorist landmine.
*Apr 27, 1959 - Masada*
2 hikers shot and killed at close range.
*Apr 26, 1960 - Ashkelon*
Terrorists killed a resident of the city.
*Jan 1, 1965* - Palestinian terrorists attempted to bomb the National Water Carrier - the first attack carried out by the PLO's Fatah faction.
*July 5, 1965 - Mitzpe Massua*
A Fatah cell planted explosives near Beit Guvrin, and on the railroad tracks to Jerusalem near Kfar Battir.
*May 16, 1966 - Northern Galilee* region | 2 Israelis killed when their jeep hit a terrorist landmine. Tracks led into Syria.
*Jul 13, 1966 - Almagor*
2 soldiers and 1 civilian killed when their truck struck a terrorist landmine.





			https://embassies.gov.il/MFA/AboutIsrael/Maps/Pages/1948-1967-%20Major%20Terror%20Attacks.aspx


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 24, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The *sole purpose* of the mandate was to empower Great Britain to create a Jewish State in the *entire area* from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea,


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 24, 2022)

Hollie said:


> *and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment* in Palestine *of a national home for the Jewish people*, it being clearly


Didn't you say that there was no Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have a link for that?


You got plenty of them.  You always deny them. Deal with the fact that the region called Palestine was NEVER an Arab or Palestinian or Muslim country.

The Kurds conquered, the Arabs moved in and were happy with any Muslim rulers as long as the Jews remained non sovereign to their own homeland.

This is now.

They want the whole land to be Muslim?  No can do.

They wanted to be part of Syria.  So much for a Palestinian State.  Call them Syrians, call them Egyptians, call them Arabs, which is what most are.

Leave the poor Arabs alone with your obsession to destroy that which brings respect and decency to the Arabs who live in Israel, and those who want to work and study in Israel.  Those will never agree with you, and do not care about how much you do not care about Jews.  They do.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Didn't you say that there was no Palestine.




Don't you still pretend there was a ''country of Pal'istan'' invented by the Treaty of Lausanne'' as opposed to Palestine being simply a loosely defined geographic area?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 24, 2022)

I would disagree that the Pallys or their promoters make any attempt to cover up the exploitation of children. The reality is just the opposite. Their children are an oft-used and predictable form of use and abuse for propaganda purposes. 

The image below confuses anyone about Pally child abuse?






			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye-on-palestine/palestinian-authority/pa-arab-ngos-cover-up-terror-groups-exploitation-of-children/2022/07/18/
		






Arab children, dressed as armed Hamas terrorists on the Temple Mount - Sept 12, 2016

(Via JNS) Palestinian NGOs take a hypocritical approach towards children’s rights. On the one hand, they claim to champion those rights and allegations of their abuse feature prominently in NGO campaigns against Israel. But these NGOs ignore the recruitment and use of Palestinian children by terrorist organizations, as well as the indoctrination of children to engage in violence.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

As a 16-year-old member of a Zionist youth organization, we demonstrated against apartheid outside the South African London Embassy.


Our heroes were the Jewish anti-apartheid figures in the UK, Israel and South Africa. Almost all those charged in the 1963 Rivonia Trial were Jewish, namely Lionel Bernstein, Arthur Goldreich, Denis Goldberg, Harold Wolpe and others.


Nelson Mandela had noted, “I have found Jews to be more broad-minded than most whites on issues of race and politics. Perhaps because they themselves have historically been victims of prejudice.” I was in Johannesburg on that euphoric day of Mandela’s release.



> *“I have found Jews to be more broad-minded than most whites on issues of race and politics. Perhaps because they themselves have historically been victims of prejudice.”*
> Nelson Mandela



Apartheid had begun three years after the Holocaust, promoted by the Nationalist Party and the rigid Verkrampte faction, with a background of antisemitism, expressed through their saying: “the Jew has a white face, but a black heart!” Five years later, I visited the Apartheid Museum in Johannesburg. Any Jewish connection had been removed. The curator was embarrassed by my questions.


In 1994, a Wiesenthal Center sting led to Bariloche, Argentina, revealing a roll of names of neo-Nazis, predominantly in South Africa. This resulted in the arrest of a group bent on bringing European assassins to murder listed members of the official Anti-Apartheid Committee.
Identity theft​The Palestinian leadership has constantly committed “identity theft” to validate their own historical narrative, as in the UNESCO World Heritage Committee, where over the years they claimed numerous sites, from the Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem to the Temple Mount, renaming the Kotel “al-Buraq Plaza” and still on the wish list, even demanding property over the Dead Sea Scrolls.

The new “apartheid” campaign against Israel is based on lies and identity theft, adopted by Amnesty International,presently including South Africa and Namibia – the latter bearing a horrifying history.

-----
Back in Windhoek, Pupkewitz advised to write to president Samuel Daniel Nujoma, the founder of SWAPO (the South West Africa People’s Organization). Wounded in fighting the South African apartheid occupants of Namibia, he was treated by a Jewish doctor, who made him aware of the Holocaust.

Our request was to expel Peter and close down African Artifacts. Due to the fact that he held only a German passport and had no Namibian citizenship, his expulsion was organized by Joshka Fischer, then foreign minister of Germany. Apparently, thereafter, Peter disappeared.


The occupation by South Africa from 1915 until 1990, especially in the years of apartheid, is a case-study abused by those Palestinians dealing in identity theft. We call on both South Africa and Namibia to advise Amnesty International that they will not allow their identity to be abused.

(full article online)










						PA commits identity theft regarding  South Africa and Namibia -opinion
					

The Palestinian leadership has constantly committed “identity theft” to validate their own historical narrative, as in the UNESCO World Heritage Committee.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

What do the Palestinians think?​“There’s a feeling that the Palestinian Authority is no longer in control,” said a Palestinian academic from Ramallah. “There are too many armed men and thugs who are acting as if they are in charge.”



> *“There’s a feeling that the Palestinian Authority is no longer in control. There are too many armed men and thugs who are acting as if they are in charge.”*
> Palestinian academic from Ramallah



The PA is both afraid and unwilling to deal with the gunmen, he said. “Many of these armed men belong to Fatah, and that’s why they are treated as if they are part of the Palestinian security apparatus,” he pointed out. “[PA] President [Mahmoud] Abbas is afraid that these men will turn against him if he orders a crackdown on them. He also has no reason to go after them as long as they don’t pose a threat to his regime.”


Some Palestinians are concerned about the sight of large numbers of gunmen patrolling their neighborhoods and streets.


In recent weeks, many Palestinians have complained about scenes of anarchy and lawlessness, especially in the Jenin and Nablus areas, where a number of Palestinians were shot and injured in several attacks there.

(full article online)









						In northern West Bank, gunmen call the shots, tired of PA
					

Fatah and PIJ gunmen are flooding the streets of Nablus and Jenin. The PA won't stop them because they will look like "collaborators" with Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 24, 2022)

*Noura Erakat and Lara Elborno, two Palestinian international lawyers, discuss the law and Palestine.

*


----------



## Hollie (Jul 24, 2022)

So who is surprised? 












						Rashida Tlaib campaign events in 2018 were organized by alleged terror financiers
					

Two men who held key positions at nonprofit groups that were found liable in a Hamas terror financing scheme helped organize campaign fundraising events for Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) in 2018.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




Two men who held key positions at nonprofit groups that were found liable in a Hamas terror financing scheme helped organize campaign fundraising events for Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) in 2018.

The men, who organized events that were paid for by Tlaib's campaign, were associated with a network of nonprofit groups that were found liable by a federal jury in 2004 for financing the terrorist slaying of an American teenager, David Boim, at a bus stop in the West Bank in 1996. A federal judge ordered the three groups to pay Boim's parents a $156 million judgment for funding Hamas, a designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Noura Erakat and Lara Elborno, two Palestinian international lawyers, discuss the law and Palestine.
> 
> *


A bunch of people who understand International Law only the way, Arabs and  Muslims want to understand International Law.

They are "victims" of a settler Colonialist system.

The poor, poor creatures.

Arab Muslims, and now also called Palestinians, Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, Libyan, Moroccan, etc have invaded and colonized all of what is now called "Middle East", from outside the Arabian Peninsula to North Africa, and the only people they are against any rights to sovereignty, or other rights are  the Jews, because the Jews ARE indigenous of the region called by the Romans Syria Palestine.   The invading Kurds and Arabs knew that.
All Muslims knew that until the Jews regained sovereignty over their land.


Now, it is WAR against all Jews to regain control of the once conquered and controlled by Muslims land of the Jews.  80% is not enough.  Muslims must have ALL of Israel "returned to them".



That is the deepest form of Judeophobia, Jew hatred which has existed in the past 100 years.


They will not succeed.  Lies live for awhile, but they never succeed.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 24, 2022)

While the pallys didnt invent suicide bombing, they have been among the most notorious for indoctrinating their young to be suicide / mass murderer killers. 









						How I survived a Palestinian Suicide Bombing on a Jerusalem Bus & The Lessons for Other Terrorist Victims: A Fireside Chat with Sarri Singer
					

On June 11, 2003, Sarri Singer was heading to a restaurant in Jerusalem to meet friends for dinner. In her




					honestreporting.ca
				




On June 11, 2003, Sarri Singer was heading to a restaurant in Jerusalem to meet friends for dinner. In her 20s, she was an American volunteering in Israel. But while taking the bus to the restaurant, a Palestinian suicide bomber exploded his vest, killing himself and 17 other innocent civilians. Sarri was injured, but she survived. Tragically, all those around her on the bus did not survive.




The Pallys even enlisted farm animals. 






						Donkey suicide bomb stopped by Israeli troops in Gaza
					






					www.telegraph.co.uk
				






Sick, deranged, twisted? All those and more.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh look out. Infidels should be treated with degradation and contempt... have their tongues cut off, but only after they sign the welfare checks that pally ''scholars'' are only too happy to take.











						Palestinian Islamic Scholar Sheikh Abu Anas Al-Hasri: Infidels Like Biden Should Be Treated with Degradation and Contempt; the People Who Welcomed Him Need to Have Their Tongues Cut Off
					

Palestinian Islamic scholar Abu Anas Al-Hasri said in an address posted to the Al-Aqsa Call YouTube channel on July 21, ...




					www.memri.org
				




Palestinian Islamic Scholar Sheikh Abu Anas Al-Hasri: Infidels Like Biden Should Be Treated with Degradation and Contempt; the People Who Welcomed Him Need to Have Their Tongues Cut Off​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 25, 2022)

Pallys are calling the shots now.










						British-Palestinian Journalist Abdel Bari Atwan: In Light Of The Energy Crisis, The 'Resistance' Will Be Calling The Shots When It Comes To Europe's Prosperity, Energy Security; Biden Has Lost His Mental Faculties, He Cannot Lead The World Against Ru
					

British-Palestinian journalist Abdel Bari Atwan said in a July 14, 2022 show on Mayadeen TV (Lebanon) that America is in...




					www.memri.org
				




_British-Palestinian journalist Abdel Bari Atwan said in a July 14, 2022 show on Mayadeen TV (Lebanon) that America is in decline, that the future belongs to the Arabs and the Muslims, and that in light of the global energy crisis, the "resistance" will be calling the shorts with regard to Europe's prosperity in energy security. _


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 25, 2022)

*The following is a broader explanation of the moves made by Abbas**: *

Since the signing of the Oslo Peace Accords - a generic name for the accords signed between 1993 and 1996 between Israel and the PLO - many countries have come to see the PA - created as part of the accords - as the embodiment of the Palestinian leadership. For that reason, the international community has poured tens of billions of dollars of aid into the PA, enabling it to form ministries and institutions, and empowering it to assume the mantle of Palestinian democracy.  

Among the institutions created was the Palestinian Legislative Council (PLC), which functioned as the PA Parliament. Elections for the PLC, in which the Palestinian people would be able to elect their representatives, were to be held every 4 years. While the first elections were held in 1996, the next elections were only held in 2006 – ten years later. Since then, no elections for the PLC have been held. In the 2006 elections, Hamas – an internationally designated terrorist organization – won the outright majority of seats, both in Gaza and in Judea and Samaria. 

Abbas, now almost 87 years old, was elected as PA chairman in 2005, and is now in his 18th year of his first 4-year term. As Palestinian Media Watch has already noted, when Abbas leaves the scene, the Palestinians are likely to face a leadership vacuum that will most probably precipitate instability and even potential turmoil. 

From Abbas’ perspective, the situation is further complicated by the fact, as PMW exposed, that Palestinian polls predict that if general elections are held, his Fatah party, which has controlled the PA since its creation, would lose control and Hamas would most likely win the majority of seats in the *PA Parliament*. If elections for the position of *PA Chairman* were held, either Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh or convicted terrorist murderer Marwan Barghouti - who is in an Israeli prison serving 5 life sentences for his part in the murder of 5 people - would be elected chairman. 

To deliberately confuse the situation, Abbas made some of the decisions in his capacity as Head of the PLO (referred to within the PLO as “Chairman of the Executive Committee”) while making others in his capacity as Chairman of the Palestinian Authority.  

Possibly with the goal of hiding his true intentions, some of the decisions Abbas made were widely publicized, while others were more subtle and were taken and implemented far from the public eye so that most Palestinians and, more importantly, the international community would not be aware of the change.  

*Change one: Dissolving the PLC and the approval of “Laws by Decree” *

One of the most important and brazen moves made by Abbas was his decision in December 2018 to dissolve the PLC. This decision was quickly followed by a decision to officially abandon the law seen as the PA’s constitution - The PA Basic Law - and replace it with the PLO constitution as the basis for legislating temporary laws and as the basis for their ratification. While the decision to dissolve the parliament was very public, the second decision was implemented in a manner that was mostly hidden from public view. 

In order to understand the changes made, one must first understand some of the complexities of the Palestinian political system and the previous situation.       

Since the mid 1970’s, the PLO was internationally recognized as the “sole representative of the Palestinian people”. Accordingly, when Israel entered into the Oslo Accords, its counterpart was the PLO. 

The Oslo Accords, particularly articles III, IV and V, of Chapter 1, of the 1995 Israel-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip (the Interim agreement) provided for the creation of the PLC and the PA “Executive Authority” (later referred to by the Palestinians as the “PA cabinet”).  

Article II(1) of the Interim agreement provided the foundation for the elections of the PLC and the “Ra’ees” (an Arabic term that can mean President, Leader Chairman or Chief): 



> “In order that the Palestinian people of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip may govern themselves according to democratic principles, direct, free and general political elections will be held for the Council and the Ra'ees of the Executive Authority of the Council…”


Once established, the PLC legislated a number of laws, the most relevant in this context being the PA “Basic Law” as amended in 2003 and 2005 which, inter alia, set the fundamental principles of the PA political system.   

Echoing the Oslo Accords, Article 2 of the Basic Law provides:  



> “The people are the source of power, which shall be exercised through the legislative, executive and judicial authorities, based upon the principle of separation of powers and in the manner set forth in this Basic Law.”


*The PLC *



(full article online)









						Abbas’ moves to consolidate Fatah’s dictatorial dominance over the Palestinian Authority | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas’ moves to consolidate Fatah’s dictatorial dominance over the Palestinian Authority




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 25, 2022)

[ Palestinian invention being used around the world.  The suicide part.  ]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> *The following is a broader explanation of the moves made by Abbas**: *
> 
> Since the signing of the Oslo Peace Accords - a generic name for the accords signed between 1993 and 1996 between Israel and the PLO - many countries have come to see the PA - created as part of the accords - as the embodiment of the Palestinian leadership. For that reason, the international community has poured tens of billions of dollars of aid into the PA, enabling it to form ministries and institutions, and empowering it to assume the mantle of Palestinian democracy.
> 
> ...


Interesting, however there are some things to note.

Abbas quit the PA in June of 2007. He just walked away. He then, with the help of foreign powers, established an illegal coup government in the West Bank.

*Terms of service*

The president's term of service is four years and can only serve two terms.

The government (the PM and his cabinet) serve at the pleasure of the president. The president has the authority to dismiss the government, (that Abbas did in June of 2007) however that government stays in office until a new government is approved by the PLC. There is no time limit. The last legal government that was approved by the PLC was in March of 2007.

There are supposed to be PLC elections every four years. However, PLC members hold their seat until replaced in an election. There is no time limit.

There will not be a vacuum of leadership. When Abbas leaves, the speaker of the PLC is to temporarily assume that office and call for elections in 60 days.

I will bet anything that foreign powers will not allow that to happen. They are already trying to decide who to install as Palestine's new leader.


----------



## rylah (Jul 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting, however there are some things to note.
> 
> Abbas quit the PA in June of 2007. He just walked away. He then, with the help of foreign powers, established an illegal coup government in the West Bank.
> 
> ...



"Foreign powers" is the mantra of every Tyrant
to deflect any responsibility for the corruption.

Corruption drowns Arab states.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting, however there are some things to note.
> 
> Abbas quit the PA in June of 2007. He just walked away. He then, with the help of foreign powers, established an illegal coup government in the West Bank.
> 
> ...



Your ''illegal coup government'' conspiracy theory is a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your ''illegal coup government'' conspiracy theory is a hoot.


In 2006 Hamas won the nationwide elections. By 2007 Fatah was ruling the West Bank. How did that happen?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 25, 2022)

rylah said:


> "Foreign powers" is the mantra of every Tyrant
> to deflect any responsibility for the corruption.
> 
> Corruption drowns Arab states.


On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat?​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In 2006 Hamas won the nationwide elections. By 2007 Fatah was ruling the West Bank. How did that happen?


''Nationwide elections''? Now that's funny. 

Can you copy and paste a youtube video?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

A successful democratic future for one of many Islamic terrorist dictators. 












						Abbas’ moves to consolidate Fatah’s dictatorial dominance over the Palestinian Authority | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas’ moves to consolidate Fatah’s dictatorial dominance over the Palestinian Authority




					palwatch.org
				




On July 15, 2022 US President Joe Biden met with PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas. After laying out the efforts of his administration to renew its ties with the PA, President Biden added:  



> “Now is the time to strengthen Palestinian institutions, to improve governance, transparency, and accountability.





> All of this work is critical. And it will help build a society that can support a successful, democratic future, and a future Palestinian state. And the United States will work with you, President Abbas, at every step.”
> [Website of the White House, July 15, 2022]


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

Nasser is not feeling the love. The angry, competing tribes harken back to those halcyon days of civil war when killing and torture was routine,












						Former Hamas minister shot in ‘attempted assassination’ in West Bank
					

Nasser al-Shaer hospitalized with bullet wounds to legs after attack by unknown assailants in Nablus; terror group accuses rival Fatah of being behind shooting




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Former Hamas minister shot in ‘attempted assassination’ in West Bank​Nasser al-Shaer hospitalized with bullet wounds to legs after attack by unknown assailants in Nablus; terror group accuses rival Fatah of being behind shooting​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 26, 2022)

Gazans have been furiously downloading this video of the Bianco Resort which was originally uploaded to Facebook a year ago. Apparently it was re-uploaded to Instagram about a week ago.



Gazans were scandalized by video showing a family wearing swimming suits.

Palestinian media are eagerly reporting the story about how scandalous the video is - while publishing the video itself to allow everyone to see these pre-pubescent girls splashing in the pool and hot tub. (The shirtless father is receiving some attention, too.)

The hotel issued a statement explaining that the family shown were Christians, not Muslims, and that the video was publicizing that the resort offers private chalets and pools for families to be able to swim together.

That wasn't good enough.

Today, the Gaza Ministry of Tourism closed the Bianco Resort.




> On Tuesday, the Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities in Gaza decided to close a chalet in the Bianco resort in the northern Gaza Strip until further notice; "For non-compliance with the conditions and procedures followed in implementing the events and activities, which violate the customs and traditions of our authentic conservative people."


The Bianco Resort has been in the news before.
Last summer, a man in one of the private chalets took a video of his wife who could be seen for a split second swimming nude. That man was arrested by Hamas. At that time, the resort thanked Hamas for the arrest and said it upheld the moral standards of Gaza.

Also last year, Islamists in Gaza bombed the resort because it was holding a mixed-gender concert. 

The media tends to stay away from stories like these for two reasons: they don't want to publicize how extreme Hamas is in regulating how regular Gazans, including Christians, may act.

And because they don't want people to realize that Gaza has many luxury resorts and it not the bombed-out shell that the media wants the world to believe it is.


(vide video online)










						Hamas closes Gaza beach resort because a promotional video showed a family, including young girls, swimming
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''Nationwide elections''? Now that's funny.
> 
> Can you copy and paste a youtube video?


It is said that the people in Gaza elected Hamas. That is not true. The elections were held in the West Bank and Gaza. And Hamas won overall.

And that leads to the never answered question. Fatah lost the elections so why are they running the West Bank?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is said that the people in Gaza elected Hamas. That is not true. The elections were held in the West Bank and Gaza. And Hamas won overall.
> 
> And that leads to the never answered question. Fatah lost the elections so why are they running the West Bank?


It is said that "if it's not on YouTube, it didn't happen".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It is said that "if it's not on YouTube, it didn't happen".


And the question remains unanswered.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 26, 2022)

Under the guise of concern for Pope Francis’ health, PA Chairman Abbas exploited a phone call with the pope to incite and inflame the Church against Israel.  

In their conversation, Abbas repeated the libel that Israel “attacks” Christian and Muslim holy sites: 



> ”His Honor [Abbas] updated Pope Francis on the attacks to which the Christian and Islamic holy sites are being subjected, and especially the Church of the Holy Sepulchre and the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque.”
> [Official PA TV News, July 12, 2022]


Palestinian Media Watch has documented numerous such statements that refer to the presence of Jews at these places as “invasions,” “break-ins,” and “attacks.” The statements also expose the PA’s antisemitic ideologies, declaring that the presence of Jews “defiles” and “desecrates” these holy sites.  

Even PA Chairman Abbas has argued that Israelis “desecrate the sanctity of our holy sites”: 












> *PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas:* "The Israeli occupation forces are committing oppression and arbitrary acts in order to erase the holy city’s identity, change its spiritual and historical characteristics, *desecrate the sanctity of our holy sites – the Islamic and Christian ones*, and pressure its residents, visitors, and those coming to worship there. The Al-Aqsa Mosque is being subjected to invasions every day."
> [Official PA TV News, March 31, 2019]
> PLO Palestinian National Council Chairman Rawhi Fattouh recently reiterated Abbas’ statement, when he stressed that Israeli/Jewish presence “defiles” Muslim and Christian holy sites:



(full article online)









						Abbas incites Church against Israel in phone call with the Pope | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas incites Church against Israel in phone call with the Pope




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2022)

Amani Al-Khatahtbeh - The Resilience of Palestinian Women​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> And the question remains unanswered.


And still no youtube video.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

Very resilient. 











						Palestinian women demand legal protection after suspected 'honor killing'
					

Hundreds of Palestinians demonstrated in the West Bank on Wednesday to demand legal protection for women after a 21-year-old woman died last month in what rights groups say was a so-called honor killing.




					www.reuters.com
				




RAMALLAH, West Bank (Reuters) - Hundreds of Palestinians demonstrated in the West Bank on Wednesday to demand legal protection for women after a 21-year-old woman died last month in what rights groups say was a so-called honor killing.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

__





						Commodifying Honor in Female Sexuality - MERIP
					

Every year, hundreds of women and girls are murdered in the Middle East by male family members. The honor killing -- the execution of a female family member for perceived misuse of her sexuality -- is a thorny social and political issue. Palestinian activists campaigning for equality find it...




					merip.org
				




Every year, hundreds of women and girls are murdered in the Middle East by male family members. The honor killing — the execution of a female family member for perceived misuse of her sexuality — is a thorny social and political issue. Palestinian activists campaigning for equality find it difficult to stop the killings altogether. Legitimacy for such murders stems from a complex code of honor ingrained in the consciousness of some sectors of Palestinian society.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Your way of celebrating Pally "honor" killings?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

Who is Responsible for Palestinian Honor Killing?
					

The young woman looks saucily at the camera, half-smiling, her hijab tightly wrapped to conceal her hair. Her lips are colored red, her eyes outlined heavily in black. Hers is the mischievous expression of a woman dutifully modest in her dress, yet




					www.investigativeproject.org
				




The argument goes something like this: if it weren't for those pesky Jews and the Israeli occupation, Arab men would not need or have weapons. And without those weapons, they would not be killing women. Or if it isn't because of the weapons, then it is because of the oppression of men and women by Israel, and the stress this puts on families. Or it is because "the Israeli authorities remain passive and simply refuse to enforce the law," according to one Palestinian contributor to the Israeli-Palestinian magazine 972.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2022)

Another Islamic terrorist fashion parade.

Odd. We're told ''this is not a religious conflict'' as we watch Hamas perform the islamist prayer ritual.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)

[ A "refugee" camp by the beach.  Nope, cannot make that up. Blame it all on Egypt and Israel. Are Hamas members refugees, as well? How about members of all other militias in Gaza?]


With Gaza's land borders tightly controlled by neighboring Israel and Egypt, the seaside is a precious resource for people looking to escape their day-to-day stresses.



> *"The refugee camp has no beach, there is no place for people to sit, therefore, people are forced to pay to go north or (south)."*
> Abdel-Karim Zaqout



In Central Gaza Strip, Radwan al-Shantaf, from Al-Zahra city municipality, said the authorities had used large quantities of the rubble of houses destroyed in the May 2021 Israeli bombardment to barricade beaches.


He said high waves had forced the owners of a bank to evacuate to a building deeper into the city, and the operators of a power plant to build a concrete wall to reinforce the outer fence.


"The advance of the sea decreased the beach area and finished off recreation, cafes and beachgoers spaces," Shantaf told Reuters, standing in front of the concrete reinforcement.










						Palestinians strive to stop Gaza shore erosion with concrete and rubble
					

In the Beach refugee camp in Gaza City, home to 90,000 people, residents have watched over recent years as rising seas have eroded the beach completely.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)

On Monday, hundreds of Palestinian lawyers protested Mahmoud Abbas' sweeping powers:




> Hundreds of Palestinian lawyers held a rare street protest Monday against what they described as the Palestinian Authority's "rule by decree", condemning president Mahmud Abbas for governing without a parliament.
> 
> The Palestinian Legislative Council -- created under the Oslo Peace Accords with Israel -- has been inactive since 2007, meaning Abbas has led without a functioning parliament for nearly all of his tenure as president.
> 
> ...



The article doesn't come close to describing Abbas' control of all the branches of the Palestinian government. 

In order to "legally" dissolve the PLC, he needed the Palestinian Constitutional Court to make that decision. And guess who appointed every member of that group in 2016?

Yes, it was Abbas himself.

So Mahmoud Abbas controls, either directly or by proxy, the legislative, executive and judicial branches of the Palestinian Authority. 

But his powers don't end there, because the PA is not independent - it reports to the PLO, which is still legally considered the "“Sole Legitimate Representative of the Palestinian People” - and whose chairman is also Mahmoud Abbas. 

This is all documented. It is no secret that Abbas controls everything.

Yet Western media almost completely ignores this basic fact. Abbas is never referred to as a dictator - except by Hamas media.

The reason, as always, is that pointing out the corruption of the Palestinians seems to weaken the overarching narrative of an evil Israeli oppressive presence that controls every aspect of Palestinian life, and that narrative must be protected as much as possible.











						Palestinians know that Abbas is a dictator. Why doesn't the West?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2022)

With the wave of his hand (and the cashing of his welfare check), Abbas anoints his latest sacrificial Islamobot martyr.. 












						Abbas Hails as ‘Martyrs’ Palestinian Terrorists Killed in Nablus Firefight With IDF
					

PA President Mahmoud Abbas gestures during a meeting in Ramallah, in the West Bank August 18, 2020. Photo: REUTERS/Mohamad Torokman/Pool …




					www.algemeiner.com
				




JULY 27, 2022 7:47 AM1
Abbas Hails as ‘Martyrs’ Palestinian Terrorists Killed in Nablus Firefight With IDF.

JNS.org – Palestinian Authority chief Mahmoud Abbas on Sunday hailed as “martyrs” the two terrorists killed on July 23 in a shootout with Israeli forces in Nablus, according to Israeli media reports


----------



## Hollie (Jul 27, 2022)

Iovely folks consumed by seething hatreds have no issue with throwing campaign fun-money at like minded haters. 

Too bad actually working for a living is too much to ask of Tlaib. 











						Rashida Tlaib's campaign dished out $200K to anti-Israel activist, defund the police supporter's firm
					

Rep. Rashida Tlaib's campaign has doled out more than $200,000 to a firm run by an anti-Israel activist and defund the police supporter who called Israel an "apartheid state."




					www.foxnews.com
				




The Michigan Democrat began dishing out campaign cash to Unbought Power LLC, a political consulting and advocacy firm, in March 2020 for fundraising services. Since then, the firm has collected 32 checks totaling $204,000 from Tlaib's campaign, according to a Fox News Digital review of Federal Election Commission records.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)

Another mosque identified by the IDF as an ammunition depot was the Abdullah Azzam Mosque in the Nuseirat refugee camp. According to the army, the mosque is an important part of the camp, is surrounded by residential homes and is just 86 m. from the offices of UNRWA’s North Nuseirat relief and social services.


“An explosion, an accident or even a fire in the warehouse could result in injuries to civilians, from worshipers in the mosque to people who come to receive humanitarian aid,” the IDF said.


Following a Wednesday tour of the Gaza Division, Defense Minister Benny Gantz said, “Hamas fires from within the civilian population and into the civilian population – the world should charge Hamas a price for its crimes.”


*Gantz: world must be aware of Hamas' crimes*​Following a Wednesday tour of the Gaza Division, Defense Minister Benny Gantz said, "Hamas fires from within the civilian population and into the civilian population - the world should charge Hamas a price for its crimes.”


Gantz was accompanied by Deputy Defense Minister Alon Shuster, General of the Southern Command Maj.-Gen. Eliezer Toledano, Head of the Operations Directorate Maj.-Gen. Oded Basiuk and Head of the Gaza Division Brig.-Gen. Nimrod Aloni.


Gantz said the Defense Ministry has been “working extensively” to create a sense of security for residents of the South, as well as work toward allowing the residents of Gaza to have a better economy while continuing to disrupt Hamas’s attempts to strengthen itself militarily.


“Today, the IDF revealed to the world examples of the depth of Hamas’s use of the civilian population, which it chooses to put in the front line of fire,” Gantz said. “The whole world should be exposed to the crimes committed by Hamas, and exact a heavy price for that.”


(full article online)










						IDF unveils Hamas sites to be targeted in future Gaza conflicts
					

The IDF believes that legitimizing its actions even before a war would provide it with more freedom of action when conflict breaks out in the Gaza Strip.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)

A two-week visit made by Isma'il Haniya, the head of Hamas' political bureau, to Lebanon in late June 2022 sparked harsh criticism from Lebanese elements. These elements warned that Hamas aspires to strengthen its relations with Hizbullah and Iran and may drag Lebanon into a confrontation with Israel.  

During his visit Haniya held a meeting with Hizbullah Secretary-General Hassan Nasrallah, in which emphasis was placed on cooperation between all parts of the pro-Iranian resistance axis in the Palestinian context.*[1]*Furthermore, throughout his visit Haniya made militant statements in favor of resistance and confrontation with Israel. At a rally in Sidon, south of Beirut, he threatened that "in the case of a new [Israeli] aggression, 150 missiles will pulverize the Zionist entity within five minutes.”*[2]* At the Islamic National Conference in Beirut, he again stressed "the unity of the resistance arenas and fronts," adding that "the resistance continues… and will continue until all of Palestine, from the river to the sea, is liberated."*[3]*

In addition, the London-based Emirati daily Al-Arab assessed that Hamas is angling to become fully sponsored by Iran, and is acting to increase its influence and power in Lebanon in order to threaten Israel simultaneously from South Lebanon and from Gaza. 

During his visit Haniya met not only with Hizbullah officials but also with Lebanese officials, including Lebanese President Michel 'Aoun, who received him at the presidential palace along with a large Hamas delegation. In the course of this visit 'Aoun praised and supported "the achievements of the resistance." Haniya met as well with Lebanese Interim Prime Minister Najib Mikati and Parliament Speaker Nabih Beri.*[4]* The meetings aroused criticism against these Lebanese leaders, who were accused of lending Haniya's visit an official character, and of legitimizing Hamas and its militant positions that threaten to drag Lebanon into conflicts that do not concern it and to transform it into an arena for Iranian conflicts.


(full article online)











						Hamas Political Bureau Head Isma'il Haniya's Visit To Lebanon Sparks Criticism In Country: He Is Embroiling Lebanon In Regional Conflicts In Service Of Iran
					

A two-week visit made by Hamas political bureau chief Isma’il Haniya to Lebanon in late June 2022 sparked harsh criticism from Lebanese elements.




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>


How is a tunnel a threat to anyone?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Gantz was accompanied by Deputy Defense Minister Alon Shuster, General of the Southern Command Maj.-Gen. Eliezer Toledano, Head of the Operations Directorate Maj.-Gen. Oded Basiuk and Head of the Gaza Division Brig.-Gen. Nimrod Aloni.


Ah, so Israel has a swamp too.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 28, 2022)

As a reward for slaughtering Yosef Salomon and his two adult children, Chaya and Elad, by stabbing them to death while they were eating dinner in their home in Halamish, this month the Palestinian Authority will d*ouble the salary of Palestinian terrorist murderer* Omar Al-Abd. 







Having now completed 5 years in prison, the PA will raise the salary of the murderer from 2,000 shekels (~$643) per month to 4,000 shekels (~$1,286) per month. 






Just days before the attack Fatah, the party of PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas, rebroadcast Abbas' implicit call to violence from 2014, in which he claimed that Jews “have no right to defile” the Al-Aqsa Mosque and that Palestinians should “prevent” the Jews from doing so:  

















> *Abbas: *"We must all carry out Ribat [religious conflict] in the Al-Aqsa Mosque... We have to prevent them, in any way whatsoever, from entering the Sanctuary... *They have no right to enter it. They have no right to defile it. We must prevent them*. Let us stand before them with chests bared to protect our holy places."
> [Official Fatah Facebook page, July 15, 2017,  rebroadcast of Abbas' speech on official PA TV, Oct. 17, 2014]




(full article online)









						PA set to double the salary of the murderer of the Salomon family | PMW Analysis
					

PA set to double the salary of the murderer of the Salomon family




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> How is a tunnel a threat to anyone?



It's not the tunnels, but the rats in them.

They also tend to crush.. of course you couldn't
care less about the lives of fellow Arab supremacists.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

rylah said:


> It's not the tunnels, but the rats in them.
> 
> They also tend to crush.. of course you couldn't
> care less about the lives of fellow Arab supremacists.


Nice duck.

Where is the threat?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice duck.
> 
> Where is the threat?


Are you under the impression that anyone takes this seriously?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2022)

It's the manifestation of a mental defect. 










						PA recruits and trains 100’s of child terrorists | PMW Analysis
					

PA recruits and trains 100’s of child terrorists




					palwatch.org
				





Palestinian Media Watch

PA recruits and trains 100’s of child terrorists
Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Jul 29, 2022


Every summer the PA trains and recruits hundreds of would-be child terrorists 

Shamefully, the UN ignores the child abuse 
But when child terrorists are killed carrying out acts of terror, the UN attacks Israel for defending its citizens.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.
> 
> ...



*In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.*

And look at all the Arabs who became citizens of Israel. Isn't it wonderful?
Not every Arab is trapped in a muslim shithole.


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice duck.
> 
> Where is the threat?



Of course Arab supremacists 
can't care less about cheap fodder.














						Child Labor Deaths In Hamas Tunnels Are No Surprise | National Review
					

The resurfacing of a 2012 report that 160 children died working in the Gaza tunnels has caused a media frenzy. But Hamas’ use of child labor should come as no surprise. In fact, the true numbers of…




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Are you under the impression that anyone takes this seriously?


Duck.

Deflection.

You got nothing.


----------



## rylah (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Duck.
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> You got nothing.





P F Tinmore said:


> * Jennifer Jajeh: "I Heart Hamas"*















						Hamas forcibly expels residents from their homes in Rafah
					

The Hamas authorities in the Gaza Strip began a campaign to expropriate state-owned lands near the Rafah border crossing, as part of a project to expand the crossing, leaving many citizens homeless and jobless.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Duck.
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> You got nothing.


A roll call of your usual cut and paste comments.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 28, 2022)

It's summer fun day at the islamic terrorist gee-had camps. 

It's where you send your disposable youth. 











						At West Bank Fatah Summer Camp, Teenagers Train In Military Tactics
					

On July 25, 2022, a video was posted to the ODAI ALGOOL ALMGWAR channel on YouTube of teenagers at a summer camp held by...




					www.memri.org
				




At West Bank Fatah Summer Camp, Teenagers Train In Military Tactics


----------



## rylah (Jul 29, 2022)

Hamas Closes Down Luxury Resort in Gaza Where Men and Women Seen Enjoying Themselves​

Remember the Bianco resort, a luxurious seaside resort in “concentration camp” Gaza which last year was attacked with an explosive device, reportedly due to it holding events with male and female guests, and then was involved in a scandal involving a _tuchus_?

Hamas has now reportedly closed it down, apparently for allowing young men and women together inside one of the chalets.



> On Tuesday, the Ministry of Tourism and Antiquities in Gaza decided to close a chalet in the Bianco resort in the northern Gaza Strip until further notice; “For non-compliance with the conditions and procedures followed in implementing the events and activities, which violate the customs and traditions of our authentic conservative people.”
> The ministry said, in a statement received by “Safa” agency, that it “follows up on all tourist facilities and conducts inspection tours to ensure the conditions for organizing events, public safety and the quality of citizens’ services.”
> She indicated that she “is granted conditional permissions to hold events and activities in accordance with the national interest, and the traditions and customs of our conservative people.”
> She pointed out that it “follows up on a daily basis the visitors and guests of the chalets and resorts according to an electronic system in partnership with the Tourism Investigations Ministry of the Interior.”
> ...



Hamas finds men and women enjoying themselves to be unacceptable behavior, for religious reasons. Although this video also harms the narrative of Hamas and other Israel-haters that Gaza is just a miserable place where everyone is poor and depressed.

There _are_ poor and depressed people in Gaza, but ultimately they are this way thanks to the actions of their Hamas leaders. And this is another example of how.














						Hamas Closes Down Luxury Resort in Gaza Where Men and Women Seen Enjoying Themselves
					

Remember the Bianco resort, a luxurious seaside resort in “concentration camp” Gaza which was attacked with an explosive device?




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 29, 2022)

Arab Onlookers Laugh as Youth Swims in Temple Mount Purification Fountain​
Our friends at the Temple Mount Beyadenu group say they managed to download this video before it was deleted.

It was uploaded by one Nada Bani Hashem, who wrote in Arabic: “This person is swimming and desecrating the purifying space at al-Aqsa, while the other people are laughing. 
Nobody criticizes or makes a comment.

*What is left that we haven’t done in al-Aqsa? 

Dancing, football games, 

it’s only a matter of time before intimate relations are performed there.”*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 29, 2022)

Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah organization sponsored a day camp for children in Hebron, called "The Buds of Construction and Liberation camp.” 

One of the first activities was for each camper - many appearing to be as young as 9 - to pose in front of a poster of Yasser Arafat and Mahmoud Abbas.

With an AK-47.

This isn't a Hamas or Islamic Jihad camp. This is Fatah, Israel's supposed peace partners.

There are hundreds of photos of kids in this pose on the Fatah Hebron Facebook page.











In case you weren't certain that these are meant to recruit kids to be terrorists, here is a poster from the camp, showing the children with masked militants.












						Palestinian campers posing with AK-47s in camp - in front of poster of Mahmoud Abbas.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 29, 2022)

(Hamas members could sell some of their homes, cars, spend less, but......)

The Hamas terror organization in the Gaza Strip imposed new taxes on imported clothing and office supplies, sparking limited but rare protests in the impoverished coastal strip with an unemployment rate near 50 percent.

The Ministry of Economy has proposed taxes on packaged nuts with an import tariff of 2,000 shekels (nearly $600) per ton, reported The Associated Press. Nuts were previously tax-free when imported. The duty on a ton of toilet paper increased from $90 to $580.

(full article online)










						Seeking to Raise Funds, Hamas Raises Taxes in Gaza Strip
					

Smoke rises following an Israeli air strike in the Gaza Strip, Aug. 28, 2020. Photo: Reuters / Mohammed Shana. JNS.org …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie (Jul 29, 2022)

As you might expect coming from the UN, something called the "Torture Committee" failed to address torture committed by the competing Islamic terrorist franchises against each others members. 

Maybe we just need to give the islamic terrorists and the islamic terrorist enablers at the UN more money.  











						UN Torture Committee Criticizes Palestinian Record, But Omits Key Issues - UN Watch
					

The UN Committee Against Torture ended its first-ever review of the Palestinians by praising them “for supporting female victims of violence.” Its final conclusions were published today, but these omitted mention of routine torture perpetrated against members of the Palestinian LGBT community or...



					unwatch.org
				




The UN Committee Against Torture ended its first-ever review of the Palestinians by praising them “for supporting female victims of violence.” Its final conclusions were published today, but these omitted mention of routine torture perpetrated against members of the Palestinian LGBT community or Palestinians who sell land to Jews.

Given recent high-profile reports and legal cases in which the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have been accused of severely torturing and mistreating detainees, one would have expected the UN panel to be tougher on the Palestinian delegation, as it has been on  Israel and the United States, for example.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 29, 2022)

A term one doesn’t usually ascribe to Islamic terrorists would be “trendy”. In light of the religious slogans and appeals to the inventor of islamism, “trendy” isn’t a first choice for these Death Cultists. 

It seems these Cultists will live a short life and die a miserable death in service to their Muhammad god and failed Arab supremacism. 











						‘From the River to the Sea’ and Beyond: 5 Trending ‘Palestinian Chants’ and Their Unreported Incitement to Genocide
					

People hold Hamas flags as Palestinians gather after performing the last Friday of Ramadan to protest over the possible eviction …




					www.algemeiner.com
				




*1. “From the Water to the Water, Palestine Is Arab”
2. “With Spirit and Blood We Will Redeem You, Oh Al-Aqsa”
3. “Jews, Remember Khaybar, the Army of Muhammad Is Returning”
4. “Put the Sword Against the Sword, We Are the Men of Mohammed Deif”
5. “Oh Qassam, Oh Friend, Strike a Blow at Tel Aviv”*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2022)

Dancing in Defiance: How Shahd Abusalama uses Dabke to spread Palestinian culture]​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Dancing in Defiance: How Shahd Abusalama uses Dabke to spread Palestinian culture]​



You’re excused for not understanding that Pally “culture” is Arab culture.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2022)

In condolence phone call, PA chief says gunmen slain in fight with IDF are ‘martyrs’
					

Mahmoud Abbas speaks with fathers of men killed in Nablus clash, says they 'will reach heaven... We must make sacrifices for the homeland'




					www.timesofisrael.com
				











Deciding where to spend those sweet Mahmoud bucks?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2022)

Aneesa Johnson - Palestinian Identity​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2022)

Pallys were not invented until the late 1960's by Yassir Arafat











						Was there a Palestinian “national identity” prior to 1964?
					

From the blog of Alan Meyer at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com
				




For over 2,500 years, Palestine was merely a geographical area – not a national identity. It was only after the creation of British Mandate for Palestine that the world referred to Palestinian Jews, Palestinian Bedouin and Palestinian Arabs. These terms simply referred to Jews, Bedouin or Arabs living in the geographical region of Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2022)

"It is common knowledge that Palestine is nothing but southern Syria." 

Ahmed Shukeiri, (Founder of PLO in 1964) UN Security Council, 1956.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 30, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not know if there was a " Who are the Palestinians 1" , as # 2 was definitely NOT about Who They Are, as the first post shows.
> 
> So, let us continue with our number "III", #2 has too many pages already,  to discuss who those who call themselves Palestinians are, what their history,  ideologies, dreams, goals, motives, etc are.
> 
> ...


Palestian's are people to. They are your brothers and sisters.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Palestian's are people to. They are your brothers and sisters.


Palestinian Arabs are Arabs from Arabia.  They are not the Jewish people's brothers and sisters. Never have been.  Being semitic does not denote brotherhood. Never did.

What a lousy family they have shown themselves to be since their ancestors invaded the Jewish homeland since the 7th century.

There are Arabs and Muslims and Bedoin and Druze who love Israel and being part of Israel.

And then there are any of those groups who continue to be taught the Islamic nonsense of superiority over the Jews.  And that Jews do not have rights like other people.


Brothers do not treat other brothers that way.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 30, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian Arabs are Arabs from Arabia.  They are not the Jewish people's brothers and sisters. Never have been.  Being semitic does not denote brotherhood. Never did.
> 
> What a lousy family they have shown themselves to be since their ancestors invaded the Jewish homeland since the 7th century.
> 
> ...


They didn't invade your homeland; you invaded theirs!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> They didn't invade your homeland; you invaded theirs!


You do not know history.
You do not know where the Jewish Homeland is.
You do not know where the Arab homeland is.

Speak not of what you know not of.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2022)

Conversations From the Palestinian Diaspora​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 30, 2022)

Who are the Palestinians? The Life and Times of Tawfiq Canaan​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 31, 2022)

Most Palestinians do not know the history behind 1948. There are several myths about that period of time.

That the 1948 war was preceded by months of civil war. Not true.
That the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians, i.e. the Nakba, was a product of the 1948 war. Not true. The Nakba and the 1948 war were two separate events.
That the Arab armies lost the 1948 war. Not true.
That the UN created Israel. Not true.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 31, 2022)

Man made Israel - The Silencing of Palestinian History​


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Most Palestinians do not know the history behind 1948. There are several myths about that period of time.
> 
> That the 1948 war was preceded by months of civil war. Not true.
> That the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians, i.e. the Nakba, was a product of the 1948 war. Not true. The Nakba and the 1948 war were two separate events.
> ...


Have you been trolling wiki again?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)

How cute. The Islamic terrorist finance agency is using a Top Gun musical score to beg for more welfare money.

🤣





			UN Palestine relief agency struggles to meet $100m funding shortfall amid UK budget cuts
		


Palestinian refugees are facing three-minute doctor consultations and classes of up to 50 children as the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees (UNRWA) struggles to meet a $100m (£82m) funding shortfall after cuts to UK aid budgets.

“We are in the danger zone,” says Philippe Lazzarini, UNRWA commissioner general. “It would be a mistake to believe that because we have coped with the crisis we will avoid a situation where we have to stop our activities.”


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Residents of the Gaza Strip recently discovered via an Egyptian announcement that family members of Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh are jumping ship to live in Turkey.

Among the names disclosed by Egyptian authorities was Hazem Haniyeh, the son of the Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh, and his wife Inas and children.

According to a report by TPS‘ Arab Affairs’ specialist, Baruch Yedid, the news was met with anger and scorn by some Gazans, many of whom are still fuming over the Hamas leader himself scurrying out of Gaza two years ago.

Haniyeh exited Gaza for the funeral of Iranian Quds Force commander Qasem Soleimani, who was assassinated in a U.S. drone strike at the Baghdad airport in January 2020. In December 2021, now-retired IDF Maj. Gen. Tamir Heyman confirmed Israel’s involvement in the operation, referring to the elimination of Soleimani among “two significant and important assassinations during [his] term” as head of IDF intelligence.

After leaving for Soleimani’s funeral, Haniyeh “disappeared in the hotels of Qatar and Turkey,” reported TPS, quoting an official in the Gaza Strip, with his wife joining him subsequently.

‘White Hands’​Moves such as this have raised the ire of Gaza residents.

“Social activists began to spread a campaign on social media with the hashtag ‘White Hands,'” said the TPS report. “As part of the campaign, protestors wave a hand with a black glove on it with the caption ‘our hands are white,’ to mock the words of Haniyeh, who said many times that his hands are free of corruption and Palestinian blood.”

The campaign reflects Gazans’ fury at terror bosses for choosing “the hotels and villas of Doha and Istanbul” over “liv[ing] in Gaza in luxury.”

(full article online)









						Gazans Heap Scorn on Terror Czars for Scurrying Out of Strip | United with Israel
					

Terror leaders scurry out of the Gaza Strip for lavish villas abroad, while Gazans are left as hostages of Hamas' 'ransom project.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That the Arab armies lost the 1948 war. Not true.



You call that an Arab victory?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 31, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You call that an Arab victory?


Bottom line. Israel did not win.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Bottom line. Israel did not win.


Israel won bigly.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)

Because they have a religious duty to their man-god, the pallys have a sole purpose for their existence. 












						PA to raise salaries of terrorists who bombed the Hebrew University in Jerusalem | PMW Analysis
					

PA to raise salaries of terrorists who bombed the Hebrew University in Jerusalem




					palwatch.org
				




PA to raise salaries of terrorists who bombed the Hebrew University in Jerusalem​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Jul 31, 2022

To date, the PA rewarded the terrorists responsible for the bombing 8,022,600 shekels ($2,579,614) 
Every month the PA pays them an additional 63,950 shekels ($20,563) 
This month the PA will raise the salaries of 4 of the terrorists by 14.29% 
On this day 20 years ago, Palestinian terrorists exploded a bomb in the Frank Sinatra cafeteria of the Hebrew University in Jerusalem murdering 9 people, including five American citizens, and injuring over 80 others. This attack was one of many terror attacks carried out by the same terrorist cell.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Bottom line. Israel did not win.



Why do you feel Israel didn't win?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)

For as long as the international community continues to fund the Islamic terrorist franchises, they have no reason to change.

Cut the funding to these Islamic terrorist enclaves and they may quickly dissolve into fading memories. 







__





						Israel withholds 170 million euros from the PA in retaliation for diverting funds to «terrorist families».
					





					www.msn.com
				





The Israeli government announced Sunday that it will withhold some 170 million euros earmarked for the Palestinian Authority to compensate for money it has given to "terrorists and their families over the past year."




Israel acts as a tax collector on behalf of the Palestinian government, which it has penalized on several occasions for handing over some of this money as a stipend to the families of individuals the Hebrew state considers to be terrorist elements


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> You do not know history.
> You do not know where the Jewish Homeland is.
> You do not know where the Arab homeland is.
> 
> Speak not of what you know not of.


I know at the turn of the last century, Arabs were the majority land owners in this area.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I know at the turn of the last century, Arabs were the majority land owners in this area.



How much did the Arabs own?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I know at the turn of the last century, Arabs were the majority land owners in this area.


*Who Dispossessed the Palestinian Peasant?*

The Palestinian peasant was indeed being dispossessed, but by his fellow-Arabs: the local sheikh and village elders, the Government tax-collector, the merchants and money-lenders; and, when he was a tenant-farmer (as was usually the case), by the absentee-owner. By the time the season’s crop had been distributed among all these, little if anything remained for him and his family, and new debts generally had to be incurred to pay off the old. Then the Bedouin came along and took their “cut”, or drove the hapless fellah off the land altogether.

This was the “normal” course of events in 19th-century Palestine. It was disrupted by the advent of the Jewish pioneering enterprise, which sounded the death-knell of this medieval feudal system. In this way the Jews played an objective revolutionary role. Small wonder that it aroused the ire and active opposition of the Arab sheikhs, absentee landowners, money-lenders and Bedouin bandits.

--------------
When considering Jewish land purchases and settlements, four factors should be borne in mind:


_Most of the land purchases involved large tracts belonging to absentee owners. (Virtually all of the Jezreel Valley, for example, belonged in 1897 to only two persons: the eastern portion to the Turkish Sultan, and the western part to the richest banker in Syria, Sursuk “the Greek.”)_
_Most of the land purchased had not been cultivated previously because it was swampy, rocky, sandy or, for some other reason, regarded as uncultivable. This is supported by the findings of the Peel Commission Report (p. 242): “The Arab charge that the Jews have obtained too large a proportion of good land cannot be maintained. Much of the land now carrying orange groves was sand dunes or swamp and uncultivated when it was purchased . . . there was at the time at least of the earlier sales little evidence that the owners possessed either the resources or training needed to develop the land.” (1937)_
_While, for this reason, the early transactions did not involve unduly large sums of money, the price of land began to rise as Arab landowners took advantage of the growing demand for rural tracts. The resulting infusion of capital into the Palestinian economy had noticeable beneficial effects on the standard of living of all the inhabitants._
_The Jewish pioneers introduced new farming methods which improved the soil and crop cultivation and were soon emulated by Arab farmers. _
The following figures show land purchases by the three leading Jewish land-buying organizations and by individual Jews between 1880 and 1935.

(vide online)

From the above table it will be seen that the proportion of the land purchased from large (usually absentee) owners ranged from about 50 to 90 per cent.

“The total area of land in Jewish possession at the end of June 1947,” writes A. Granott in _The Land System in Palestine _(Eyre and Spottiswoode, London, 1952, p. 278), “amounted to 1,850,000 dunams, of this 181,100 dunams had been obtained through concessions from the Palestinian Government, and about 120,000 dunams had been acquired from Churches, from foreign companies, from the Government otherwise than by concessions, and so forth. It was estimated that 1,000,000 dunams and more, or 57 per cent, had been acquired from large Arab landowners, and if to this we add the lands acquired from the Government, Churches, and foreign companies, the percentage will amount to seventy-three. From the fellaheen there had been purchased about 500,000 dunams, or 27 per cent, of the total acquired. The result of Jewish land acquisitions, at least to a considerable part, was that properties which had been in the hands of large and medium owners were converted into holding of small peasants.”


(full article online )







__





						Land Ownership in Palestine, 1880–1948 | survival
					






					lessons.myjli.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How much did the Arabs own?


70%


----------



## rylah (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I know at the turn of the last century, Arabs were the majority land owners in this area.


Ownership is more than possession.

Did Arabs become a majority by peaceful means?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> 70%


Where did you get that number?
How much of it did they sell to Jews?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> *Who Dispossessed the Palestinian Peasant?*
> 
> The Palestinian peasant was indeed being dispossessed, but by his fellow-Arabs: the local sheikh and village elders, the Government tax-collector, the merchants and money-lenders; and, when he was a tenant-farmer (as was usually the case), by the absentee-owner. By the time the season’s crop had been distributed among all these, little if anything remained for him and his family, and new debts generally had to be incurred to pay off the old. Then the Bedouin came along and took their “cut”, or drove the hapless fellah off the land altogether.
> 
> ...


What's with the data dump?  It doesn't take a genius to realize you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> What's with the data dump?  It doesn't take a genius to realize you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


Thats the history of Arab / Islamic conquest and subjugation.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> What's with the data dump?  It doesn't take a genius to realize you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


The Jews did not take anything which was not theirs.  The facts in the article hurt your narrative.

You disregard the whole history of what was happening to those peasants who owned no land at all.

You disregard the Bedouins who came and took the land they wanted.

You disregard the fact that Jews only bought, legally, land which had been swamp, or sand, etc and made it into villages and cities, where none had been before.

No rights were taken from anyone at the turn of the century as you are alleging, not by the Jews who were returning to their ancient homeland.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Where did you get that number?
> How much of it did they sell to Jews?


Much of that was taken by force from Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Much of that was taken by force from Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.


What I posted was what you pointed out to.

The turn of the century.

After 1920, Arabs were set up to riot against the Jews because of the possibility of a sovereign Jewish State.

I answered your post, do not change the subject.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Thats the history of Arab / Islamic conquest and subjugation.


All righty then.


----------



## rylah (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> What's with the data dump?  It doesn't take a genius to realize you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.



That's why all  it takes to be called a 'Palestinian',
 is mere passing in the land for 2 years?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> What I posted was what you pointed out to.
> 
> The turn of the century.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? You migrated into the area, then attacked the majority land owners.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

rylah said:


> That's why 'Palestinian' is anyone
> who passed for mere 2 years in the land?


Wrong. Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews have been living there for over 2000 years. It was only when the Zionists showed up that things got violent.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> 70%



Any backup? Or just a feeling?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Much of that was taken by force from Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.



Nonsense. 

The article is now behind a paywall but wasn't earlier.
​





						Turkey hands over Ottoman land records to Palestinians
					

The Turkish Government on Sunday Gave the Palestinian Authority a Copy of the Ottoman Archive Containing All Documents Pertaining to Land Ownership in Pre-state




					www.haaretz.com
				





The Turkish government on Sunday gave the Palestinian Authority a copy of the Ottoman archive containing all documents pertaining to land ownership in pre-state Israel through 1916.

The PA requested the records to support Palestinian land claims. The Palestinians say that these documents reflect the "true" ownership of the land. One year later, in 1917, Britain drove the Ottomans out of the country and issued the Balfour Declaration, expressing support for the establishment of a Jewish state in what was then called Palestine. The Palestinians say these evens represented the start of "a Zionist takeover of their land, under the auspices of British imperialism."

Even before 1917, Jewish and Zionist institutions had purchased large tracts of land in Palestine from absentee landlords, who lived mainly in Syria and Lebanon. These landlords had previously leased their property to local farmers, but were happy to sell it for the right price, without giving a thought to their tenant farmers. Nevertheless, Palestinians view these sales as more legitimate than those that took place during the British occupation that began in 1917

Under Ottoman rule, a substantial portion of the land in Palestine was registered as state land. Some of this land was later sold or transferred to pre-state Jewish institutions. Other portions belonged to the Muslim waqf (religious trust), and these, according to Islamic law, cannot be sold. However, there was no orderly registration process; ownership was determined primarily using records such as tax payments.

Ever since 1948, Palestinian institutions dealing with the refugee issue have been trying to obtain accurate records on the land and property that were lost when Israel was established. This effort has gained steam in recent years, but no Palestinian institution has come close to collecting all the relevant data. One reason for the lackadaisical effort may be the Palestinians' understanding that the data has little practical value other than for public relations. At most, it will be used in the bargaining over compensation for refugees, if and when such negotiations take place


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> What are you talking about? You migrated into the area, then attacked the majority land owners.


You are reading fables.  Fables are not history.

You have no understanding of what Land Owners is. How many land owners there were.  Not every person in the region 'Owned" the piece of land they lived on.  Many left because of environment, many left because of the Bedouin.

Jews have always returned to their ancient homeland.  At any time, any century.  And stayed there.  And there were no problems.

Jews continue to move back in the 19th century.  At the end of that century many had returned.  No one accused the Jews of Taking Land from their owners.  Just as before, they BOUGHT land from the owners, usually swamp and sand dunes.

With the Mandate for Palestine, the Al Husseini clan turned against the Jewish right to have a sovereign state ON the ancient Jewish homeland, and started riots and expelling and killing Jews.  All the Jews did was defend themselves from those attacks.

The Arabs attacked first.  The Jews defended themselves, having the right to be there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Any backup? Or just a feeling?


Yeah. And I sent it to you a long time ago. You"re still doing the same schtik.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Yeah. And I sent it to you a long time ago. You"re still doing the same schtik.


You have no backup at all. Just fables against the jews.

Try for real history and records.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Yeah. And I sent it to you a long time ago. You"re still doing the same schtik.



You know Ottoman ownership does not equal Arab ownership, right?

If your landland dies (or loses a war) you don't magically become the owner. 
You know that, don't you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> You are reading fables.  Fables are not history.
> 
> You have no understanding of what Land Owners is. How many land owners there were.  Not every person in the region 'Owned" the piece of land they lived on.  Many left because of environment, many left because of the Bedouin.
> 
> ...


Well, the person who just moved into the area didn't own it!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> You have no backup at all. Just fables against the jews.
> 
> Try for real history and records.


I've already posted the relevant facts.  Your my way or the highway attitude, will not work.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Well, the person who just moved into the area didn't own it!


Did the Bedouins who moved into the area and took over some lands, own it?

Jews moved in and BOUGHT the land they lived in, swamps, sand.

Amazing how Jews are not allowed to buy land where NO ONE lives !!!!!

Who lived in those swamps, or sands?  Were there any villages?  Were there any persons there?
-----------------------------------------------------
Tel Aviv was founded in 1909. While Jaffa is now part of Tel Aviv was a fully-fledged city back then, Tel Aviv was a new town under construction. This is the founding of Tel Aviv on April 11, 1909:






Construction quickly followed so for the rest of 1909 it would have been going up. Tel Aviv very rapidly turned into a functioning town. This is Tel Aviv in 1910:





And in 1912:





And in 1915:










						How did Tel Aviv look like in the 1900s compared to the 1930s?
					

Answer (1 of 3): Tel Aviv was founded in 1909. While Jaffa is now part of Tel Aviv was a fully-fledged city back then, Tel Aviv was a new town under construction. This is the founding of Tel Aviv on April 11, 1909:  Construction quickly followed so for the rest of 1909 it would have been going up...




					www.quora.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I've already posted the relevant facts.  Your my way or the highway attitude, will not work.


Your way is fables.  My way is history.

One of us has a problem with facts


----------



## rylah (Jul 31, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Wrong. Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews have been living there for over 2000 years. It was only when the Zionists showed up that things got violent.



So why did Arabs limit it to merely 2 years,
and can't even pronounce_ 'P- alestine'_, 
coincidence?

Actually Zionism was initiated in response to Arab pogroms.
No Zionist ever shot a bullet before the Damascus Affair,
and following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

The facts about Jewish "Land theft" from Arabs.



> The Zionist response to the 1929 attacks was to develop the concept of the “N” of Jewish settlement as illustrated in the map.  The clustering of settlements into a discernible N-shaped pattern had characterized Zionist settlement since the 1880s.  Since the First Aliyah pioneers had settled on the plains of Eretz Israel:  the Sharon or coastal plain, the Jezreel Valley, the Beit She’an Valley below the Sea of Galilee, and up into the finger of the Upper Galilee.  This was the base for what would become the “N” of settlement.  With the Arab population located largely in the hills and the mountains of Palestine, land could be purchased and settled more readily in the valleys where absentee landlords were willing to sell to Jews.   What is significant is that even though some Palestinian Arabs initiated violence against Jews, *others, members of leading families including that of the Mufti, sold land for Zionist settlement. * *It is important to note that all the lands on which Zionists established settlements were purchased from Arabs, and not taken by conquest or international treaty. *​










> The shaded areas within the “N” of settlement represent land purchased or settled by Jews prior to Independence in 1948.  The map also indicates selected purchases and settlements outside this region: near Jerusalem, the northern Negev and the Western Galilee near the Lebanese border.  Zionist planners also consciously invested their resources outside the Arab-populated West Bank until independence.  This policy effectively established which areas would become part of the Jewish state after Independence.​










						Israel Studies An Anthology: Jewish Settlement in Israel
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

The monthly UN OCHA report on Gaza for July has been released, and they added some graphics I hadn't seen before.

This one shows that Israel provides Gaza with no less than ten separate electricity feeds, three of which are split off in Gaza itself. Israel provides far more electricity to Gaza than the Gaza power plant does,




But I was surprised to see that even though Israel has built large pipelines to securely transfer fuel to Gaza at Kerem Shalom, the Hamas government prefers to obtain most of its fuel from Egypt. Industrial fuel is exclusively from Israel but everything else is mostly from Egyptian sources.

Egyptian fuel imports:






Israeli fuel imports:





My guess is that Egyptian fuel is cheaper, and perhaps Hamas can more easily tax and redirect the Egyptian fuel for their own purposes.

However, in May and June, Israeli exports of cooking gas went much higher while Egyptian exports plummeted. Apparently, the cost of Egyptian cooking gas soared(some blame Hamas, Hamas blames new regulations) and it seems Israeli gas became more affordable by contrast. Gazans were very angry at Hamas when someone published the raw costs of cooking gas from Egypt and the Gaza costs were double that amount.

As usual, what we see in the media is only a tiny portion of what open sources can tell us, and the open sources are only a tiny portion of what is really going on. So-called experts are working with very limited information yet they confidently tell everyone else their analyses as if it is based on all the information - and it never is. 











						Israel provides more electricity to Gaza than you think - but Egypt has been providing more fuel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Did the Bedouins who moved into the area and took over some lands, own it?
> 
> Jews moved in and BOUGHT the land they lived in, swamps, sand.
> 
> ...


Wrong! Over a million Arabs were already living there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2022)

rylah said:


> So why did Arabs limit it to merely 2 years,
> and can't even pronounce_ 'P- alestine'_,
> coincidence?
> 
> ...


Major violence didn't start in that area until that riot in 1929.  You cannot deny the violence committed by Irgun.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Wrong! Over a million Arabs were already living there.


Like everything else which comes out of you:

How many Arabs lived in Israel 1900?


Early Ottoman period

YearPopulation1897-18981315480,8431898-18991316486,8501899-19001317492,9401900-1901*1318**499,110*
39 more rows

Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia​


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Like everything else which comes out of you:
> 
> How many Arabs lived in Israel 1900?
> 
> ...


Do you have any Palestinian friends?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Major violence didn't start in that area until that riot in 1929.  You cannot deny the violence committed by Irgun.


Irgun was yet to be formed when all of these happened.

Same as the last post:









						1920 Nebi Musa riots - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



------------
The firsts series bouts of violence after the establishment of the mandate broke out in 1920. In February, a group of Arab marauders attacked the settlements of Metulla and Tel Chai. Killed in the attack was Joseph Trumpeldor, who had been the leader of the Zion Mule Corps during World war I and was one of the heroes of Yishiv.

Soon after, there was rioting in Jerusalem on April 4 during the time of the Muslim holiday of Nebi Mussah. The rioting went on for three days, in the first day alone 150 Jews were wounded, by the time it ended there were scores injured and several dead. Vladamir Jabotinsky believed that the Jews had to defend themselves, and he quickly organized a group to protect against the rioters. Initially, the British had given him the green light, but then changed their mind and arrested them when they entered the Old City. Most of the Arab rioters were never charged, with two exceptions, but the Jewish self-defense group members led by Jabotinsky were sentenced to 15 years in prison. The outcry caused by the prison sentence was powerful. As a result of the outcry, a commission of inquiry was formed. A British intelligence officer testified that some of the British military officers collided with the Arabs. The sentences of Jabotinsky and his comrades were dismissed. The British government, as a result, decided to turn the governance of Palestine over to a civilian administration. The Arabs had hoped to effect the San Remo Conference, which was meeting and was about to affirm the British mandate, something most Arabs opposed. It did not affect the decision.

On May 1, 1921, a March was planned by the Achdut Avoda ( a socialist Zionist organization) with the approval of the police- to support workers' rights The Jewish communist party also planned a march calling the establishment of a communist state in Palestine. Their march did not have police approval. They marched anyway. When the two demonstrations met, fighting broke out between the two.

The Arabs in Jaffo decided to take advantage of the mayhem and started attacking Jewish homes throughout Jaffa, killing many of the residents. The Jewish hostel where new immigrants arrived was a notable target, and the police who were called to help are reported to have taken part in the attacks.

Fighting soon spread beyond Jaffa. A farm in Abu Kabir was attacked, and the owners, their sons, two renters, and the writer Yosef Haim Brenner were killed.
The British High Commissioner Herbert Samuel requested additional troops from Egypt to put down the rioting. When it was over 47 Jews, and 48 Arabs lay dead, and another 146 Jews and 73 Arabs were wounded. Most of the Arab deaths came from clashes with British troops who were trying to put down the rioting.

One of the most immediate results of the rioting was the official separation of Tel Aviv into a separate city.
​




__





						1920,1921 Arab Riots in Palestine1920,1921 Arab Riots in Palestine
					

1920,1921 Arab Riots in Palestine: Tel Hai, Jerusalem and Jaffo




					www.historycentral.com
				



-------------

The riots took the form, for the most part, of attacks by Arabs on Jews accompanied by destruction of Jewish property.
...
1929 Palestine riots.

1929 Arab riots in PalestineLocationBritish Mandate of Palestine (Safed, Hebron, Jerusalem, Jaffa)Date23–29 August 1929Deaths133 Jews 116+ Arabs
3 more rows

1929 Palestine riots - Wikipedia​


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 1, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Irgun was yet to be formed when all of these happened.
> 
> Same as the last post:
> 
> ...


Okay, let's talk about Irgun from '29 - '48.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Okay, let's talk about Irgun from '29 - '48.


We cannot talk about Irgun from "29 .  There was no Irgun in 1929.

We are on the wrong thread to discuss that.

Coming to the right one?





__





						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

This thread was created in order to attempt to fix the significant derailment of another thread without having to delete posts.  The topic of this thread is one that comes up with regularity in IP, and is also a frequent derailer of active threads so it will now have a thread of it's own which...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

The New York Times has an interesting article about the revelation that Herman Heukels, who took most of the famous photographs of Jews getting ready to be transported from Amsterdam to work or death camps, was a Nazi.

With this knowledge, we now understand that he intended to demean the Jews whose photos he was taking. He didn't take any photos of the police rounding them up, for example. 

In some images, the Jews' dignity shine through anyway.





But this changes the interpretation of the photos.




> Janina Struk, author of the 2005 book “Photographing the Holocaust: Interpretations of the Evidence,” said that in the postwar period, photos taken by bystanders, perpetrators and victims were “all kind of mixed together,” and hardly anyone asked who had shot the photos or for what purposes.
> 
> In recent years, she added, there has been a greater emphasis on contextualizing the images, explaining how they were made, so that viewers have a better understanding of what they’re looking at — *and so people can make better ethical choices about how to present them.*



I wish the New York Times cared this much about the context of photos from Gaza taken by modern antisemites.

Here are two photos from last year's war in Gaza that are obviously staged, as I pointed out then:



> The New York Times also hires freelance photographers in Gaza who have every incentive to show Israel in a bad light and ignore Hamas war crimes like shooting rockets from populated areas. The NYT is highlighting obviously staged photos as well, like this one, with a bassinet that somehow landed right side up, meters  away from the demolished building that supposedly housed it - and without a speck of dust on it. The photographer was also amazingly lucky to find a photogenic, sad boy who just happened to be walking right in front of it, but to the side, so we could see both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Context is everything. Photographers stage their photos and direct the subjects as actors when they won't get caught. They gather ahead of time in likely trouble spots but ensure that the other dozens of photographers crowding around are never in the shot. They choose the ones that tell the story they want to tell and don't submit the ones that contradict them. The freelancers provide the background information that is believed implicitly by the editors. 

Is there any moral difference between publishing context-free photos from people who hated Jews in the 1940s and those from people who hate Jews today? 

The last paragraph of the article about the Nazi photos is the best summary of the topic, and one that fair media would be attuned to if they cared about context and objectivity.



> Struk added, “*We need to move away from the idea that a photograph is just a window on the world. It isn’t. It’s a very edited version of what the photographer chose to photograph.*”













						Yes, @NYTimes, photographs can mislead. And you have published lots of them yourself.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

Col Richard Kemp: "Palestinian" Movement Invented by the KGB
					

It is always a pleasure speaking with Col. Richard Kemp, one of the champions for truth and Israel on the world stage.




					pulseofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)

Palestinian media is celebrating terrorist Abbas Al-Sayed receiving his master's degree in regional studies - from prison.

Al-Sayed is one of the most senior Hamas terrorists in prison, having been the mastermind of the HaSharon Mall suicide bombing in 2001 that murdered five Israelis and the Park Hotel Passover Seder massacre in 2002 that killed 30.

Both of those attacks were in Netanya, the coastal city that is only nine miles from the Green Line. 

Al-Sayed's wife sent a message to the media: "At the mercy of the injustice of the prison and the warden, our prisoners innovate in bringing children into the world behind bars (through sperm smuggling), in education and obtaining the highest level of degrees, thanks to their patience, courage, steadfastness and strong will.

"On my behalf, my children and my family, we extend our congratulations and blessings from my captive husband, Engineer Abbas Al-Sayed, on the occasion of receiving a master's degree in regional studies from Al-Quds University (Abu Dis) with a very good grade, and we ask God that the doctorate will be in an atmosphere of freedom."


Al Quds University has campuses in Abu Dis, Ramallah, the Old City of Jerusalem (in the Souq Al Qattanin next to Al Aqsa) and Sheikh Jarrah. The latter two are within the Jerusalem Municipality under full Israeli control. 

Matan Peleg, CEO of Im Tirtzu and Maor Zemach, Chairman of Lech Yerushalayim, responded to this news with a statement: ''The fact that Al-Quds University operates within the territory of sovereign Jerusalem and allows itself to distribute titles to abominable terrorists and murderers is a disgrace for the State of Israel. Just as the Minister of Education acts to close schools that incite violence, she must act immediately to close this institution that incites murder. The principals should be sent to prison immediately."










						Mastermind of Passover massacre and HaSharon Mall attack receives his master's degree in prison
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 2, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC: Rehabilitation
⁜→Sixties Fan, et al,

*(INTERESTING)*  Rehabilitation for Major Terrorist Personalities.



Sixties Fan said:


> "On my behalf, my children and my family, we extend our congratulations and blessings from my captive husband, Engineer Abbas Al-Sayed, on the occasion of receiving a master's degree in regional studies from Al-Quds University (Abu Dis) with a very good grade, and we ask God that the doctorate will be in an atmosphere of freedom."
> 
> Al Quds University has campuses in Abu Dis, Ramallah, the Old City of Jerusalem (in the Souq Al Qattanin next to Al Aqsa) and Sheikh Jarrah. The latter two are within the Jerusalem Municipality under full Israeli control.


*(COMMENT)*

Remember that there is a history of terrorists having advanced education.  But having such academic credentials does not untwist the mind of a terrorist.  I do not believe that there is any serious study that demonstrates those outcomes.  Osama bin Laden had an Engineering Degree.  It may have helped make him better in designing and executing operations necessary for successful Criminal Enterprise activities, but I see no evidence that there is a major alteration in the way individual terrorists perceive the world.





_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)

When the member of the recently established UN Human Rights Council “Commission of Inquiry," Miloon Kothari, expressed anti-Semitic hate speech and denial of Israel's right to be a UN member, 12 western democracies and the EU were quick to condemn him. Standing out in support of the hate speech was the Palestinian Authority, whose Foreign Ministry rushed to defend the Antisemitism and condemn Israel for condemning it.  



> “The [PA] Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Expatriates condemned the attack of incitement and deception that [Israeli] occupation state transitional Prime Minister Yair Lapid carried out against the UN Human Rights Council investigative committee.”
> [WAFA, official PA news agency, Aug. 1, 2022]


The countries that condemned the anti-Semitic hate of Kothari included, the USA, the UK, Canada, France, Australia, the Czech Republic, Germany, the Netherlands, Austria, Hungry, Belgium and Italy.  

Significantly, while the PA was adamant to criticize Israel’s condemnation of the Antisemitism, it was silent about all the other condemnations, not wanting to insult its donors.  

Referring to that fact that Israel has predominantly ignored the openly biased agenda of the UN and the endless, nonbinding, resolutions it has passed, Kothari said: 



> “And in fact, I mean,* I would go as far as to raise the question as why are they even a member of the United Nations*, because they don’t respect—the Israeli government does not respect its own obligations as a UN Member State. They, in fact, consistently, either directly or through the United States, try to undermine UN mechanisms.”


Dismissing the international criticism of the biased Commission of Inquiry he is part of, Kothari easily adopted openly anti-Semitic tropes of the media being controlled by the “Jewish lobby”: 



> “And also, I think that it’s not only governments, but *we are very disheartened by the social media that is controlled largely by whether it’s the Jewish Lobby or it’s the specific NGOs.* A lot of money is being thrown in to trying to discredit us.”


The reason the PA was so quick to defend Kothari, is because the statements he made predominantly reflect similar statements made over the years by PA officials.











						PA chooses to side with Antisemitism and hate | PMW Analysis
					

PA chooses to side with Antisemitism and hate




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)

[ Why are there "refugee camps" in the Gaza?  Are these the Palestinians used every time to show what a "concentration camp" Gaza is?  Are they kept in poverty to be used by Hamas and others? ]

The Gaza Strip is commonly associated with densely populated refugee camps. Reuters' article last week, "Palestinians strive to stop Gaza shore erosion with concrete and rubble," shored up that abiding image, even as it abetted the erosion of the journalistic imperative to adhere to factual accuracy.

Thus, in a blatant factual error, Nidal Al-Mughrabi wrote of the coastal Hamas-run territory: "with a population of 2.3 million Palestinians, most of them live in refugee camps . . . "

In fact, according to the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA), less than one-third of the territory's population lives in refugee camps. While UNRWA inexplicably no longer publishes statistics for the populations living in the eight refugee camps in Gaza Strip, that information was on the agency's site until last spring, and can still be retrieved by way of the web archive, Wayback Machine.

Thus, according to UNRWA, the United Nations organization tasked with responsibility for Palestinian refugees in Gaza and everywhere else, there were 593,163 Gazans living in the eight refugee camps, out of a total of 1.9 million Gaza residents at the time (31 percent). The breakdown was Beach refugee camp, which was featured in the Reuters piece (85,628); Bureij (more than 43,330); Deir al-Balah (more than 25,569); Jabalia (nearly 113,990): Khan Younis (87,816); Al-Maghazi (31,329); Nuseirat (more than 80,194) and Rafah (125,304). 

Per UNRWA's own data, it's not even true that most of the 1.4 million *refugees *living in the Gaza Strip live in refugee camps. Of the territory's refugee population, only some 42 percent live in refugee camps, according to UNRWA's own information.

Interestingly, 2017 data from the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics yields a much lower figure for the number of Gazans residing in refugee camps: 252,841 (culled from pages 81-82) out of a total 1,899,291 residents of the Gaza Strip (page 81). *In other words, according to the PCBS' 2017 data, just over 13 percent of Gaza residents lived in refugee camps. *

_The Washington Post _previously corrected a similar error. 

CAMERA is in communication with Reuters about this error. Stay tuned for any developments.

Aug. 1 Update (2:45 pm ET):  Reuters Corrects​After the publication of this post earlier today, Reuters amended the article to accurately cite Gaza Strip's 


> population of 2.3 million Palestinians, around a quarter of whom live in refugee camps, according to U.N. figures.


In addition, a correction appended to the top of the article states:  


> (This July 27 story corrects paragraph 7 to show a quarter of Gaza population lives in refugee camps)


We commend Reuters for setting the record straight. 












						Reuters Crams Gaza Residents into Refugee Camps
					

UPDATED: Reuters commendably corrects after erroneously reporting that most residents of the Gaza Strip live in refugee camps. According to the UN, around 25




					www.camera.org


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> We cannot talk about Irgun from "29 .  There was no Irgun in 1929.
> 
> We are on the wrong thread to discuss that.
> 
> ...


You want to talk about the Palestinian's, but you don't want to talk about what you did to them!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You want to talk about the Palestinian's, but you don't want to talk about what you did to them!


You want to talk about what happened until 1948 this is the thread for it:





__





						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

The Zionists looted and leveled Arab villages.  Give me links



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





You should not have a problem finding that thread


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> You want to talk about what happened until 1948 this is the thread for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are the Palestinian's?  They are people that want your foot off their neck!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2022)

The Palestinian's are a people that want justice. They want to be treated fairly. Treated with respect. Treated with dignity. There is nothing in sixties fan posts that reflect any of this!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 2, 2022)

Of course, Hamas is no stranger to employing propaganda tactics in a bid to influence both the Israeli government and the western media.

For example, the May 2021 war saw the terror propaganda machine in full swing, including when the Hamas-run Ministry of Interior in Gaza issued stern guidanceabout how the foreign press can be best manipulated. “Anyone killed or martyred is to be called a civilian from Gaza or Palestine, before we talk about his status in jihad or his military rank. Don’t forget to always add ‘innocent civilian’ or ‘innocent citizen’ in your description of those killed in Israeli attacks on Gaza,” read one of the directives.

Another directive stated: “Avoid publishing pictures of rockets fired into Israel from [Gaza] city centers. This [would] provide a pretext for attacking residential areas in the Gaza Strip. Do not publish or share photos or video clips showing rocket launching sites or the movement of resistance [forces] in Gaza.”

The guidance seemingly did the trick.

The BBC, for example, fell into the trap of peddling Hamas propaganda when it ran an article that was designed to tug at readers’ heartstrings, specifically its description of a photo of a little girl holding a doll as she sat in the “ruins of the tower block that was brought down by Israeli air strikes next to her family home – which was also hit.”

The British broadcaster, however, neglected to tell its readers that the tower block that had been hit was housing members of Hamas and was being used for military purposes, despite its location in a densely-populated area.

The New York Times was also apparently used as a mouthpiece for Gaza’s genocidal rulers when it purported to highlight the devastating impact of the war on young Palestinians. As well as failing to mention Hamas’ policy of using its civilians as human shields, the newspaper only mentioned in its accompanying article — and not the 14-minute video lead — that the film had only been produced after “_securing permission from Hamas_.”

As we noted at the time, Hamas shapes the narrative of such reports by accompanying foreign journalists and vetting their every move. Those who fail to observe the rules are liable to be harassed, have footage destroyed, or risk being banned from the enclave.

Returning to the latest Hamas propaganda statement about an allegedly deceased militant guarding the remains of an Israeli soldier, there has been radio silence from news outlets. Not a single mainstream media publication has reported on Hamas’ implicit efforts to blackmail the Israeli government into releasing Palestinian prisoners.

It would appear, therefore, that the media has something of an Achilles’ heel when it comes to identifying Hamas propaganda, whatever guise it comes in.

(full article online)









						The Media Achilles' Heel That Is Hamas Propaganda | Honest Reporting
					

The media has something of an Achilles' heel when it comes to identifying Hamas propaganda, whatever guise it comes in.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2022)

She was one of the earliest members of the International Solidarity Movement, which spearheaded the Gaza flotilla campaigns, and encouraged foreign nationals to antagonize Israeli soldiers and even serve as human shields for Palestinian fugitive terrorists.

Arraf was a key figure in the Gaza flotilla campaigns that sought to break Israel’s naval blockade of the Gaza Strip, personally participating in flotillas in 2008 and 2010.

In 2002, Arraf and other ISM volunteers acted as human shields for Palestinian terrorists barricaded inside Bethlehem’s Church of the Nativity.

Years later, a Fatah official admitted in the so-called church siege was “orchestrated by Yasser Arafat’s Palestinian Authority,” Ynetreported.

“The conspiracy was to make a siege and put all the fighters inside the church so Israel would make the siege. People from the Palestinian Authority collaborated with this conspiracy,” said Eiman Abu Eita, a Fatah representative who was Beit Sahour’s al-Aqsa Brigades chief. Eita was quoted in a book by Mideast reporter Aaron Klein.

(full article online)









						Palestinian Terrorists’ Former Human Shield Loses Primary in Michigan | United with Israel
					

Arraf once served as human shield for Palestinian terrorists and was a key figure in the Gaza flotilla campaign.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2022)

[ Palestinian Arabs, who say they are indigenous to the region called Palestine, do not seem to care one iota about the alleged patriarchs of Islam who came from there]


Israeli forces were successful in capturing a terrorist on Tuesday moments after he threw a firebomb at the Kever Rachel (Rachel’s Tomb) complex, just south of Jerusalem.

The police stated that Border Police forces were waiting to ambush terrorists throwing rocks and Molotov Cocktails at Rachel’s Tomb, a prominent Jewish site of prayer and study.

The forces identified a suspect who threw a Molotov cocktail at the tomb complex. Responding quickly, the forces arrested the suspect “red-handed” while trying to escape from the scene.

(full article online)









						Tomb of Rachel Firebombing: Israel Captures Terrorist After Attack | United with Israel
					

Responding quickly, the forces arrested the suspect 'red-handed' while trying to escape from the scene.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2022)

In an article that appeared in the Palestinian Authority (PA) daily Al-Hayat Al-Jadida on August 1, 2022, Osama Al-Ashqar, a prisoner serving eight life sentences plus fifty years in an Israeli prison, defended a summer camp operated this year by Fatah in the West Bank that offered weapons and combat training for children and teens. The camp was held in the town of Beita near Nablus. In the article, published in response to a report about the camp on Israel's state-owned television channel,*[1]* Al-Ashqar wrote that summer camps of this sort are an important national activity which lays the groundwork for the Palestinian national edifice and shapes the minds of the young generation. He called the Israeli television report incitement against any attempt to implement the idea of the liberation of Palestine.

It should be noted that Al-Ashqar, who was a member of the Fatah military wing, the Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, was convicted of involvement in the 2002 Fatah shooting attacks in Kibbutz Metzer and in the Hermesh settlement, in which eight Israelis were killed. Despite his being a prisoner, his articles are occasionally published in the PA Al-Hayat Al-Jadida daily.






_Photo from Fatah's official Facebook page shows "Sons of Martyrs from the town of Beita at a summer camp in their town. (Source: Facebook.com/officialfateh1965, July 25, 2022)

The following are translated excerpts from Al-Ashqar's article:_ _*[2]*_

(full article online)









						Prisoner Serving Eight Life Sentences Writes In Palestinian Authority Daily: Weapons Training At Fatah Summer Camps Is An Important National Activity
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2022)

Many residents of the Gaza Strip undoubtedly regret the day they voted for Hamas in the 2006 Palestinian parliamentary election.
The last protest, which took place in 2017 under the slogan "We Want to Live!", was brutally crushed by Hamas's security forces and armed militias.
"In all countries of the world, you pay taxes for the services that the state provides you, except for us. In return, there are no hospitals, no education, no electricity, no water, no public utilities, not even rodent control." — Khalil Talmas, Gaza Strip resident, Facebook, July 27, 2022.
"'We Want to Live!'... is a cry of pain from the depths of a crushed and exhausted Palestinian people. It is a cry against taxes, extortion, repression and corruption." — Anas Al-Jazzar, Twitter, July 28, 2022.
Other Palestinians said that the current protest was directed not only against Hamas, but also against the Palestinian Authority government in the West Bank....
These Palestinians pointed out the corrupt leaders of Hamas and the Palestinian Authority and their family members are leading comfortable lives in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, and in five-star hotels and big villas in Qatar and Turkey, while most people were living in poverty and unemployment and misery.
"So the [Hamas] leaders' families, their children, grandchildren do not believe in their own [political and military] project, and although they can live in Gaza in the utmost luxury, they choose to leave it for the hotels and villas of Doha and Istanbul. They left the hungry people of Gaza to live in poverty, deprivation and hunger." — Mohammed Nashwan, Gaza Strip resident, alarab.co.uk, July 21, 2022.
[T]hese voices offer a glimmer of hope that the Palestinians are finally beginning to realize that their corrupt and incompetent leaders -- whether in the Palestinian Authority or Hamas -- are continuing to lead them from one disaster to another, while depriving them of the international aid that is rightly theirs and denying them a decent life.

(full article online)









						Palestinians Commit Suicide as Their Leaders Live in Hotels and Villas
					

Many residents of the Gaza Strip undoubtedly regret the day they voted for Hamas in the 2006 Palestinian parliamentary election. The last protest, which took place in 2017 under the slogan "We Want to Live!", was brutally crushed by Hamas's security




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 5, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Palestinian Arabs, who say they are indigenous to the region called Palestine, do not seem to care one iota about the alleged patriarchs of Islam who came from there]
> 
> 
> Israeli forces were successful in capturing a terrorist on Tuesday moments after he threw a firebomb at the Kever Rachel (Rachel’s Tomb) complex, just south of Jerusalem.
> ...


Oh geese, more of Israel's terrorist canard.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 5, 2022)

Areej Masoud and Graham Joseph Hill | Any hope for Palestine, now or ever?​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Hundreds of Palestinian political activists and academics are preparing a petition to demand that the Palestinian Authority leadership hold general elections without delay.


The new petition, which will be announced in the coming weeks, reflects the widespread discontent with the Ramallah-based leadership. It also reflects the acute crisis that the PA leadership has been facing in recent weeks in light of protests by lawyers, engineers and teachers and the increased activities of gunmen in the northern West Bank.


The demand for holding new elections comes more than a year after PA President Mahmoud Abbas called off the parliamentary and presidential elections, which were supposed to have taken place in May and July 2021.

(full article online)









						Palestinians demand elections as discontent with leadership grows
					

PALESTINIAN AFFAIRS: Abdel Kareem Salameh: "The people want change. These are the initial signs of a revolt against the Palestinian leadership."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 5, 2022)

Lamma Mansour PhD Researcher in Social Policy at University of Oxford​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2022)

Some house cleaning underway in the islamic terrorist enclaves. 





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/08/05/israel-gaza-idf-strike/
		


JERUSALEM — The Israeli military launched airstrikes against targets inside Gaza on Friday, killing a leader of an Islamist militant group and least nine others.

The attacks followed several days of threats from militants in Gaza after Israel arrested an Islamic Jihad leader in the West Bank earlier in the week, and threatened a return to open warfare just a year after hundreds were killed in fighting between Israel and fighters in the enclave.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Part 1

I am returning to this subject once again as I am of the firm conviction that repeating this truth is one of the most powerful weapons intellectually available to counteract the pro-Palestinian industry.

There is a popular but false narrative currently used to delegitimize the Jewish State of Israel. The narrative which through weight of global propaganda, ignorance and simple Jew hatred claims that Israel is an illegitimate colonial power and the geography ‘occupied’ by Israel belongs to the Palestinian Arabs legally, historically and religiously. Such revisionism is easily debunked and paradoxically exposes that supporting the Palestinian religious claims are Islamophobic.


Palestinians were never an ancient people, tribe, nation, race nor culture but are in fact a twentieth century construct created by those parties hostile to the Jewish State of Israel. Since time immemorial there has never been a war, battle or conflict fought by those identifying as indigenous Palestinian Arabs against any foreign or domestic invader in an effort to reclaim occupied Palestinian lands. History identifies the numerous conflicts fought by Jews against invaders such as the Babylonians, Greeks and Romans among others but alas finds no evidence of the Palestinians linked to conflict in efforts to reclaim their ‘indigenous’ land. Why? Because the Palestinians, like silicone breast implants, were an invention of the 1960’s.

There are no historic cemeteries nor artefacts proving a Palestinian existence. There has never been a Palestinian currency, emblem, historic leader nor language. No buildings standing or destroyed in the geography were constructed by those identifying as indigenous Palestinians. No itinerant scribe through the ages ever made reference to the Palestinians as a nation, sect, race, tribe or culture. The comprehensive Hope Simpson Report of October 1930 commissioned by HM Government not once referred to the Palestinians. Muslims, Mohammedans or Arabs but not Palestinians. The Palestinians had not yet been invented.

From a religious Islamic perspective, the Palestinian claim to Jerusalem rather like the Palestinian historical claim is also a false narrative. A narrative which actually defies the Quran and the words of Allah and the prophet, Mohammed. Neither the Palestinians nor Jerusalem are ever noted within the Quran. However, in numerous Suras, the Quran bestows, bequeaths and promises the Land of Milk and Honey or The Promised Land, today’s Israel, to the Children of Israel, the Jewish people. To support Palestinian claims to the land is to ignore, defy and mock the will of Allah and thus must be Islamophobic.

Let us repeat. Neither Jerusalem nor the Palestinians are mentioned in the Quran yet the current false narrative promoted by those enemies of the Jewish State is that Jerusalem is sacred to Palestinians. This false narrative should be offensive to Islam and its millions of adherents and must be undoubtedly unpalatable to the Palestinians and their global support base. Nevertheless, support for the Palestinians is to ignore, mock and defy the Quran, Allah and the prophet Mohammed.

Such facts totally debunk the Palestinian claims to the geography which has been promised to the Jewish people according to the Quran. For Muslims this is an actuality and an undisputable and undeniable albeit an unpalatable truth. According to many brave Imams and Muslim intellectuals, Islam is in current turmoil and will continue to be in turmoil until the false Palestinian narrative is exposed and totally repudiated.

The facts are simple enough.

-Jerusalem is never mentioned in the Quran. It is mentioned 669 times in the Old Testament and if one considers the use of the word Zion which sometimes means Jerusalem then add another 154 to the 669.

-Jerusalem is always said in Jewish prayers, grace after meals and the Passover Festival ending. It holds no significance in Islamic prayer. Muslims never mention Jerusalem in their prayers.











						Jerusalem was never mentioned nor once referred to in the PLO Charter of 1964
					

In the original PLO Charter in 1964 there is no mention of nor claim to the city they now promote as being theirs by right since time immemorial




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Part 2

Originally all Muslims prayed towards the Ka’ba, the stone structure at the center of the main mosque in Mecca. In an effort to convert Jews to Islam a number of Jewish friendly practices were implemented including a change in the direction of prayer, the Qibla, from Mecca towards the Temple Mount.

-Many Jews pretended to convert (in order to stop paying taxes as it was not permitted for Muslims to tax other Muslims) but maintained their Judaism. Thus, the Qibla, the direction of prayer, which for some eighteen months instructed Muslims to change direction was abruptly overturned in Sura 2.14 – 52 to contemptuously link Judaism for time immemorial with facing the Temple Mount. The irony of all ironies that the Quran only connects the direction of prayer facing Jerusalem with Judaism and not Islam.

The world at large has been brainwashed to believe that irrespective of the points above, Jerusalem is considered to be Islam’s third holiest city by citing and repeating a connection that historically could not have happened. According to the Night Journey (Sura 17.1) the prophet Mohammed ascended to Heaven supposedly from The Sacred Mosque located in Mecca, to The Furthest Mosque. Lies and years of successfully promoting a false narrative have created fact from fiction. The Furthest Mosque is now supposedly the Al Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem. This is historically, physically, academically and factually impossible. Only fiction, propaganda, false narrative and fake news has allowed this lie to spread and morph into truth.










						Jerusalem was never mentioned nor once referred to in the PLO Charter of 1964
					

In the original PLO Charter in 1964 there is no mention of nor claim to the city they now promote as being theirs by right since time immemorial




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Part 3


The historic timeline is that the spiritual ascendency was circa 621 AD and Mohammed died in 632 CE. However, the Al Aqsa Mosque was built between 705 and 715 CE. Therefore, whatever Mosque the alleged Night Journey assumed was The Furthest Mosque it was certainly not The Al Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem, for that Mosque did not exist during the prophet’s lifetime.

The “Furthest Mosque” was never originally identified with a Mosque in Jerusalem by Muslims – it was associated with Arabia either Medina or Ji’rana near Mecca and visited by Mohammed circa 630 AD.

Further proof of the lie that Jerusalem is of importance from a religious perspective to Palestinians is the absence of Sura 17.1, the story of the Night Journey, from the 240-meter mosaic frieze inside the Dome of the Rock. It does not appear. This proves beyond doubt that the Night Journey had not even been thought of or even tenuously linked to Jerusalem in the Quran.

Other Islamic scholars note, to the embarrassment of modern Islam and the Palestinians that Mohammed never set foot on the Rock in Jerusalem.











						Jerusalem was never mentioned nor once referred to in the PLO Charter of 1964
					

In the original PLO Charter in 1964 there is no mention of nor claim to the city they now promote as being theirs by right since time immemorial




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Part 4

Jerusalem was never an Arab capital even during Islamic control over the city. Indeed, there are numerous accounts from both local and itinerant scholars, scribes, writers and biographers from the 7th to the 19th century (Bishop Arculf, Thomas Shaw, Count Constantine Volney, Flaubert, Melville, Thackeray, Twain and others) describing the dilapidated condition of Jerusalem under Islam. The photographic evidence of Leo Kahn and Dwight Elmendorf in the early 20th century provide further evidence of the demise of Jerusalem supposedly Muslim’s third holiest city when under Islamic occupation. Historically Islam allowed Jerusalem to deteriorate during every period when it was the controlling religion over the city.


*Jerusalem was never mentioned nor once referred to in the PLO Charter of 1964. Let me repeat. When the Palestinians wrote their original Charter in 1964 there was no mention of nor claim to the city they now promote as being theirs by right since time immemorial. This is yet further proof beyond doubt that the Palestinian claim to Jerusalem is a lie.*

=The Arab word for Jerusalem is ‘Al Quds’ which is an abbreviation of ‘Bayt al Maqdes’ translated means The Holy House. Both of these terms are a direct illegitimate pronunciation of the original and still current Hebrew ‘Beyt ha – Mikdash’, The Holy Temple. But Islam has never had a Temple, only the Jews had one. Thus, the Arabic name for Jerusalem has no connection to Mohammed’s heavenly ascendency but refers to the Jewish Temple.

=Under Jordanian occupation between 1948 and 1967 not one Arab Head of State visited Jerusalem. Indeed, so religiously unimportant was Jerusalem that Friday prayers stopped being broadcast from the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem and transferred to a Mosque in Amman. The Jordanians made a concerted effort to reduce the importance of Jerusalem both religiously and administratively. All Government Offices except for the Ministry of Tourism were closed and relocated to Amman – these included the Arab High Commission, the Supreme Muslim Council, the Treasury of the Waqf and the Religious Endowment bureaus.


=During every period of Islamic Arab control Jerusalem was never a city of religious nor administrative importance and was never made a capital.

=Jerusalem was made holy by the Jewish King David and has never been the capital of any other nation other than the Jewish nation. It was historically the capital of Judah for over 1000 years, 2500 years before Islam was invented.










						Jerusalem was never mentioned nor once referred to in the PLO Charter of 1964
					

In the original PLO Charter in 1964 there is no mention of nor claim to the city they now promote as being theirs by right since time immemorial




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Part 5

=There are many instances of Palestinians destroying property and goods within the Holy Temple – defiling carpets, furniture, books and artefacts on the Temple Mount. Irrespective of the religion of any individual or group all places of worship should be treated with respect. Recent history verifies that the Palestinians have ignored this fundamental moral rule for places of worship within Jerusalem.


=As noted there are numerous Suras in the Quran identifying that the land of Israel was given by Allah to the Jewish people. A selection of Suras within the Quran are listed below and just a few examples of the translated text which leaves no doubt as to the express content, commands and demands of Allah.

Al Baqara: 2.40/2.47/2.63/2.65/2.83/2.87/2.122,

Al Maida: 5.12 /5.20/5.21/5.70,

Al Aaraf: 7.137/7.138/7.139,

Yunus: 10.93,

Al Israa: 17.2/17.104,

Ta Ha: 20.80,

Al Qasas: 28.3,

Al Sajdah: 32.22,

Al Mu’min: 40.53,

Al Dukhan: 44.32,

Al Jathiyah: 45.16/45.17,

Al Hadid: 57.26.

2.47 “O Children of Israel. Call to mind the special favor which I bestowed upon You and that I preferred you above the whole world”.

5.21 “O Children of Israel enter the Holy Land (al-Ard al-Muqaddasa) which Allah has assigned to you”.

7.137 “And We, Allah made a people considered weak, the inheritors of lands in both East and West lands, whereon We sent down our blessings. The promise of the Lord was fulfilled for the Children of Israel”.

7.138 “We took the Children of Israel to safety across the sea….”

10.93 “We settled the Children of Israel in a beautiful dwelling place….”

17.104 “And We Allah said to the Children of Israel dwell securely in the Promised Land”.

44.32 “And We Allah, knowingly chose the People of Israel above all other nations”.

In all these Suras it is beyond doubt that Allah is unequivocally bestowing, bequeathing, promising and rewarding the totality of the land to the Children of Israel, the Jewish people. In clear Arabic this is unambiguous and beyond contradiction. Any claims to the contrary such as those promoted by the Palestinians are to defy and mock Allah.












						Jerusalem was never mentioned nor once referred to in the PLO Charter of 1964
					

In the original PLO Charter in 1964 there is no mention of nor claim to the city they now promote as being theirs by right since time immemorial




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Part  6

*Those Muslims claiming Jerusalem to be the historic capital of the Palestinians are actually in contempt of the Quran. Such contempt paradoxically is somewhat Islamophobic is it not? And those supporting the Palestinian claims and cause are therefore Islamophobic too, surely? Where is my logic flawed on this? The selection of quotes above directly from some Suras totally invalidate all and any Palestinian geographical claims from a religious perspective and indeed mock Allah.*


Many contemporary Islamic scholars such as Mohammed Abu Zayd, Abdul Hadi Palazzi and Sheihk Ahmad Adwan are suggesting that it is the false Palestinian Arab claim to Jerusalem that is causing the violent rifts in modern Islam. Syria, Yemen, Libya, Iraq, Lebanon and the Sahel region in Africa are just a few examples where Islamists are committing atrocities on Muslims (and other races and religions too). Scholars are suggesting that such immoral behavior will continue until the false Palestinian Arab claims to Jerusalem are erased from the current Islamic narrative.

There will be those reading this article who will point to the various Suras within the Quran which demand the elimination of the ‘Jews’ and understandably question the contradictions to the Suras alluded to which are obviously pro Zionist. There are no contradictions because the Quran when referring in the collective term ‘Yahudis’ or Jews is not referring to the collective Jewish/Hebrew population but only to those minority of militants within the Hebrew nation.

The term ‘Jews’ was originally used as a negative to describe the Jewish militants under Christ, who came from Judea hence he was known as King of the Jews and not, for example, King of the Children of Israel. It was only in the Middle Ages that the term ‘Jews’ was used as the general collective for the entire Jewish population. Up until then and certainly when the Quran was written the collective term used for the Jewish people was usually Children of Israel, the Chosen People, People or House of Israel. Sometimes Children of Abraham was also used. All these terms are used when describing a positive within the Quran and the Islamic support for the Jewish people to inhabit the geography now called Israel and including Jerusalem.



Islamic scholars from previous centuries realized and noted the absurd, irreligious propaganda linking the importance and relevance of Jerusalem to Islam. Most notable of such learned men were Yaqut 1179 – 1229, Ibn Taymiya, 1263 – 1328 and Ibn Qayyim al-Jawziya, 1292-1350. Ironically the monster of Libya, Gaddafi, at a meeting of Arab leaders in March 2001, mocked the Arab Palestinian leadership for their false connection to Jerusalem.

Unfortunately, many Qurans published and printed after 1970 are revisionist in the extreme by alluding to Jerusalem and Palestinian rights in verses which originally made no such references. Another reason given by various scholars as to why Islam is in such dire straits currently. Revising Quranic text has politically assisted the false Palestinian claims but is beyond Islamic redemption.

It may be worth noting that the only time in the last 3000 years that Jerusalem was ‘Jew free’ was when Jordan invaded in 1948 and ethnically cleansed East Jerusalem, Judea and Samaria. During this period of Jordanian occupation, Jerusalem was totally defiled by its Muslim occupiers.

One can analyze from the facts above that any Palestinian Arab claim to Jerusalem is a myth.

The claim to Jerusalem by Palestinian Arabs is a false claim and is just the start of a land grab with the purpose of controlling the whole of the Middle East of which Islam currently controls 99.98 per cent. According to the eminent Arab historian Joseph Farah in his essay Myths of the Middle East, “Israel represents one tenth of one per cent of the land mass. But that’s too much for the Arabs. They want it all and that is ultimately what the fighting is about today….no matter how many land concessions Israel makes, it will never be enough”.

Unfortunately Israel and her supporters have been overwhelmed by an opposition only too willing to exploit myths and propagate hate to a silent , uninformed majority who through inertia , ignorance and bigotry have allowed such propaganda to permeate the media , academia and political and religious debate to Israel’s detriment and delegitimize Israel’s legal , historical , political and religious heritage.

It’s time to challenge and what better weapon in the armory than to verify that the Quran unequivocally supports Zionism and that Palestinian claims to the geography mocks Allah and Mohammed and defies some of the Quran’s most important tenets. Support for the Palestinian Arab religious claims are undoubtedly Islamophobic.











						Jerusalem was never mentioned nor once referred to in the PLO Charter of 1964
					

In the original PLO Charter in 1964 there is no mention of nor claim to the city they now promote as being theirs by right since time immemorial




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 5, 2022)

Hundreds of Palestinian political activists and academics are preparing a petition to demand that the Palestinian Authority leadership hold general elections without delay.


The new petition, which will be announced in the coming weeks, reflects the widespread discontent with the Ramallah-based leadership. It also reflects the acute crisis that the PA leadership has been facing in recent weeks in light of protests by lawyers, engineers and teachers and the increased activities of gunmen in the northern West Bank.


The demand for holding new elections comes more than a year after PA President Mahmoud Abbas called off the parliamentary and presidential elections, which were supposed to have taken place in May and July 2021.

(full article online)









						Palestinians demand elections as discontent with leadership grows
					

PALESTINIAN AFFAIRS: Abdel Kareem Salameh: "The people want change. These are the initial signs of a revolt against the Palestinian leadership."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2022)

Call' em thinking human beings? 

Nah!











						Men Fire Automatic Weapons, Children Dance With Loaded Firearms At West Bank Wedding Parties
					

On July 8-9, 2022, the Gaza Now outlet shared on its Facebook page footage from parties for soon-to-be grooms in the Wes...




					www.memri.org
				




Men Fire Automatic Weapons, Children Dance With Loaded Firearms At West Bank Wedding Parties​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 6, 2022)

It's as though the Islamic terrorists can't destroy their children fast enough. 







			https://www.israeltoday.co.il/read/mimicking-hamas-fatah-launches-terror-camps-for-children/
		








Photo: Majdi Fathi/TPS
Jerusalem, 31 July, 2022 (TPS) — The Shechem (Nablus) branch of Fatah recently held summer camps for children and teens in the village of Bayta, south of the city, the latest terror organisation to hold summer activities for children which are a form of indoctrination to terrorism


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)

Israeli officials say air strikes on Gaza have targeted the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) movement rather than Hamas, the militant group which rules the enclave. What is the difference between the two groups?

The PIJ is a militant group allied with Hamas, both with a background in the Muslim Brotherhood, a shared hostility to Israel, and an ideological commitment to the creation of an Islamic Palestinian state.

But the two groups have separate identities and some differences.

Whereas Hamas leaders have made statements softening their commitment to the destruction of Israel, the smaller PIJ has made no such move and rejects any compromises with Israel.

WEST BANK

It maintains a significant presence in the West Bank town of Jenin, where Bassam al-Saadi, a senior leader of the movement was arrested last week, setting off the crisis that led to Friday’s strikes.

However its focus on militant activity means it does not have anything like the same infrastructure or responsibilities as Hamas, which has ruled Gaza since 2007, in charge of government and day-to-day needs of more than 2.3 million people.

Little more than a year since the 11-day war of May 2021, which inflicted huge damage on Gaza’s economy, Israel’s explicit focus on PIJ targets appears intended to convince Hamas to stay out of the fighting itself.

Zvika Haimovich, a former commander of the Israel Air Defense Forces who served in previous operations against Gaza in 2012 and 2014, said there were significant disagreements with PIJ that could make Hamas stay out.

“The direct immediate interest of Hamas is not to join this operation,” he said.

“If Hamas joins this operation it will change totally the situation that we are talking about.”

(full article online)









						Explainer: Palestinian Islamic Jihad, the Group Targeted by Israel in Gaza
					

Palestinians inspect a house hit in an Israeli air strike, amid Israel-Gaza fighting, in Gaza cityAugust 6, 2022. Photo: REUTERS/Mohammed …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 6, 2022)

It looks like the Hamas Islamic terrorist franchise is looking for an assist from the competing islamic terroist franchise they were once killing, maiming and torturing.

Lovely folks. 









						Hamas urges PA police officers to carry out terrorist attacks
					

Hamas praises terrorist, urges PA security forces to “clash with occupation forces and settlers to defend our people and our land.”




					www.jpost.com
				




Hamas has called on members of Palestinian Authority security forces in the West Bank to carry out terrorist attacks against settlers and IDF soldiers.

The call came after a Palestinian security officer was shot last week by soldiers as he opened fire at a military position near Nablus


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)

Khaled Mansour was terror group’s southern Gaza commander; 350+ rockets launched from Strip; Israel says deadly Jabaliya blast a failed rocket launch​
(full article online)









						Israel strikes and kills another top Islamic Jihad commander in Gaza
					

Khaled Mansour was terror group's southern Gaza commander; 350+ rockets launched from Strip; Israel says deadly Jabaliya blast a failed rocket launch




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)

The IDF confirmed on Saturday night that senior Islamic Jihad operative Khaled Mansour had been killed in an Israeli airstrike and that to the best of the military's knowledge, all senior Islamic Jihad officials in Gaza had been eliminated since Operation Breaking Dawn began on Friday.

Palestinian Islamic Jihad also confirmed Mansour's death from an IDF airstrike early Sunday morning.

The IDF continued to strike cells that had been planning to fire mortar shells as well as rocket launching sites after they fired toward Israeli communities near the border. Several Palestinian operatives belonging to Islamic Jihad were killed and injured in the strikes.

(full article online)









						After new Gaza strike, Israel says it's killed all Islamic Jihad leaders
					

IDF states that children in Jabaliya refugee camp killed by failed Islamic Jihad rocket launch, not by IDF airstrikes.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

''at least nine of the deaths in Gaza have been the result of failed rocket launches by the terror group.''

A cost of doing business waging the gee-had is the expectation that the Islamic terrorists will gee-had some of their own. 










						Gaza death toll hits 29; Israel: At least 9 killed by terror group’s rocket misfires
					

Health Ministry in Hamas-ruled Strip says toll includes six children, 253 wounded; does not say how many of those killed since Friday are affiliated with Islamic Jihad terror group




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




The Israel Defense Forces says numerous terrorists from Palestinian Islamic Jihad are among those killed in the multiple waves of strikes that have been targeting positions and facilities belonging to the terror group in the Gaza Strip.

Israel has also said four Gaza children were killed in an Islamic Jihad rocket misfire on Saturday night. In all, Israel says at least nine of the deaths in Gaza have been the result of failed rocket launches by the terror group.

An explosion in Jabaliya on Sunday morning killed at least two people and wounded seven others, according to Palestinian media reports.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 7, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli officials say air strikes on Gaza have targeted the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) movement rather than Hamas, the militant group which rules the enclave. What is the difference between the two groups?
> 
> The PIJ is a militant group allied with Hamas, both with a background in the Muslim Brotherhood, a shared hostility to Israel, and an ideological commitment to the creation of an Islamic Palestinian state.
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> Little more than a year since the 11-day war of May 2021, which inflicted huge damage on Gaza’s economy,


Indeed, Israel illegally targets civilian economic infrastructure.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Israel illegally targets civilian economic infrastructure.


Indeed, another of your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

There may well be more adjustments to building facades within the Islamic terrorist enclaves. 











						Israel kills top Islamic Jihad terrorist in Gaza, announces formal military operation
					

The Israeli military killed a senior leader of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorist group. IDF jets struck the target in Gaza on Friday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

It's been a disastrous few days for the PIJ gee-had. 

There have been a number of successes for PIJ making martyrs of pally civilians, including children. 












						Israel Is Routing Iran-backed Palestinian Islamic Jihad After 48 Hours of Fighting
					

After 48 hours of fighting, Israel appears to have the decisive upper hand in its fight with Iranian-backed Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).




					www.breitbart.com
				




Meanwhile, Israel’s airstrikes on PIJ targets in Gaza have reportedly been highly successful, in what Israel calls Operation Breaking Dawn. The Times of Israel reports that the Israeli military believes it has taken out the entire leadership of PIJ.

Meanwhile, roughly one in four PIJ rockets has misfired and landed in Gaza itself, causing Palestinian deaths, including children.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

[ Who controls Gaza? ]

Hamas leaders are exerting pressure on the Islamic Jihad organization to agree to a truce that would end the current round of fighting with Israel, Palestinian sources said on Sunday.


Egypt, Qatar and the United Nations have in the past 24 hours stepped up their efforts to reach a truce in the Gaza Strip, the sources said.












						Hamas pressing Islamic Jihad to accept truce with Israel
					

Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh said that “around the clock” efforts were being made to “protect our people and stop the [Israeli] aggression.”




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

Oopsies!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Indeed, another of your conspiracy theories.


How Israel bombed Gaza’s economy?​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> How Israel bombed Gaza’s economy?​



Bombing terror tunnels and rocket factories.....just awful!!

Don't they know those are huge sectors of Gaza's economy?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

The Gaza operation was launched after several days of closures and lockdowns in Israeli communities near the Strip due to the alert of an imminent attack, with the PIJ seeking to avenge the arrest of its West Bank leader last Monday.

Israeli leaders and military officials said the operation was started because Islamic Jihad had refused to back down from its plans to attack Israeli targets close to the border.

In the opening round of Israeli strikes on Friday, the military killed one of PIJ’s senior commanders, Tayseer Jabari, whom officials said was planning to attack Israeli civilians near the border. Jabari replaced Baha Abu al-Ata as the group’s commander in northern Gaza after the latter was killed in an Israeli strike in 2019. In another major airstrike, on Saturday night Israel killed Jabari’s southern Gaza counterpart, Khaled Mansour.



(full article online)









						Islamic Jihad expands rocket range, firing at Jerusalem and Beersheba
					

On 3rd day of Gaza-Israel conflict, terror group launches large barrages at south and central Israel; military says some 780 rockets launched at country so far




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> How Israel bombed Gaza’s economy?​


You're confused by common terms and definitions. islamic terrorist infrastructure used to wage gee-had is not an economy.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

The terrorist leaders of Hezbollah in the north and the Palestinians in the south have a strong affinity for issuing menacing equations. Nasrallah's latest was that if Lebanon doesn't get what it wants in maritime border negotiations, Israel won't be able to drill for natural gas either. Palestinian terrorists have also chimed in, warning once that "if there are riots on the Temple Mount, we will launch missiles from Gaza; and another time that "if Israel continues arresting Islamic Jihad operatives in Jenin, we will respond with anti-tank fire on citizens near Gaza."

It was enough to see the concern on the face of Islamic Jihad leader Ziad Nakhala – upon being informed during a television interview in Tehran that the IDF had launched Operation Breaking Dawn – to understand his sudden realization that his equation had shattered.  The arrests in Jenin hadn't stopped, and instead of receiving his terms of surrender in the south, Israel eliminated one of his senior commanders and other terrorists in Gaza in a brilliant feint.

As the interview went on, his second trusted equation fell to pieces as well, whereby almost any time Israel attacks Gaza, all of the terrorist organizations – chief among them Hamas – rally to respond in unison. As the Islamic Jihad leader was assuring on air that "we are all coordinated and we are all in one fox hole," Hamas didn't fire one single rocket.


As of Saturday night, Islamic Jihad mouthpieces tried providing explanations to somehow conceal their two-fold embarrassment. One spokesman, according to Lebanon's Al-Mayadeen network, said the commander of Islamic Jihad's northern region in Gaza wasn't killed in his safe house due to superb intelligence acquired by Israel, but rather because he was intentionally deceived into going there by the Egyptian mediator in order "to finalize a cease-fire agreement with Israel" – implying, of course, "treasonous collaboration" between Cairo and Jerusalem.

In another statement, a spokesman said Hamas was completely in step with Islamic Jihad and a full partner in the rocket attacks against Israel, but that it was concealing this so as "not to give Israel an alibi for expanding the scope of its attacks in Gaza." It's highly doubtful there is any truth to either of these versions, but they aptly reflect Islamic Jihad's distress over being alone in this fight.

It's safe to assume that Hamas is not happy in a situation where it is being accused of sitting on the fence. On the other hand, it isn't entirely certain that it also doesn't see the "positive" aspects, from its perspective, of the Israeli offensive: putting Islamic Jihad in its place, sending it a message that it isn't allowed to plot terrorist attacks against Israel without Hamas' approval, and making it obey they joint decisions that are made only in Gaza, not in Tehran.

(full article online )



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/the-collapse-of-islamic-jihads-equations/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 7, 2022)

Rashida Tlaib wins Michigan primary despite pro-Israel spending​
*Dearborn, Michigan, US –* US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib has all but secured re-election after comfortably fending off primary challengers and an advertising campaign by a pro-Israel group.

Tlaib won the Democratic Party’s nomination for a newly drawn congressional district in Michigan, the Associated Press projected early on Wednesday, defeating three other candidates who vied for the seat, including Detroit City Clerk Janice Winfrey.

With more than a third of the votes reported, Tlaib was leading with 64 percent; Winfrey, her nearest competitor, was at 20 percent.

The congresswoman, who was first elected to the US Congress in 2018, had to overcome a campaign from a pro-Israel group that was established earlier this year with the main aim of defeating her.









						Rashida Tlaib wins Michigan primary despite pro-Israel spending
					

Tlaib all but secures a third term in US Congress after comfortably defeating primary challengers in Michigan district.




					www.aljazeera.com
				




*Final 66%  *


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

(full article online)









						Misfired Rocket Launched by Islamic Jihad Militants Almost Strikes Palestinian News Crew in Gaza
					

Footage distributed by the IDF purporting to show a rocket fired by the Palestinian Islamic Jihad that landed in Gaza. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

In Israel, pundits are calling the last round of fighting among the most successful Israel has ever managed, with few injuries and little damage on its side, and almost nothing given up in exchange for the ceasefire.

In Gaza, video shows a small group of young men parading after the ceasefire, praising the slain leaders of Islamic Jihad as martyrs.

The young men also chant an antisemitic slogan in Arabic which recalls an early Muslim massacre of the Jewish town Khaybar, in modern day Saudi Arabia, in 629, and warns that “the army of Mohammad is returning.”












						Gazans chant for martyrs, revenge after ceasefire
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

Rockets were fired toward southern Israel, just minutes after a ceasefire reached between Israel and Palestinian Islamic Jihad took effect on Sunday evening, amid efforts to end Operation Breaking Dawn after three days. 


"If the ceasefire will be violated, the State of Israel reserves the right to respond forcefully," National Public Diplomacy Directorate head Lior Haiat said. "We will not let any factor violate the routine life of the residents of the State of Israel."


Israel thanks Egypt for mediating, Haiat said. 


(full article online)









						Israel-Islamic Jihad ceasefire broken 8 minutes after taking effect
					

Lapid says the operation will continue as long as necessary • Shin Bet says Israel met most of its objectives for Breaking Dawn




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 7, 2022)

EYE ON PALESTINE: A Teach-In with Lamis Deek​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> EYE ON PALESTINE: A Teach-In with Lamis Deek​


A terrorist teach in.

Lovely.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2022)

A reason for celebration in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza.











						At least 35 killed in Gaza as Israel ramps up airstrikes in response to rocket attacks | CNN
					

Tensions between Israel and Palestinians escalated further on Tuesday as Palestinian militants in Gaza fired hundreds of rockets into Israel, which in turn ramped up airstrikes on the coastal enclave, as unrest spread to cities and towns beyond Jerusalem.




					www.cnn.com
				




​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 8, 2022)

Religious affiliations are shifting in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza, ie: Little Tehran. The mullahcrats are winning converts and Hamas may eventually find itself as just a minority has-been. 







			Hamas has an Islamic Jihad problem in the Gaza Strip - analysis
		


Regardless of how and when the current round of fighting ends, it’s clear that the Iranian-backed Islamic Jihad organization has managed to reassert its status as the second largest and most influential terror group in the Gaza Strip.



© (photo credit: REUTERS/MOHAMMED SALEM)Palestinian Hamas militants take part in an anti-Israel rally in Gaza City May 22, 2021
It’s also obvious that Islamic Jihad has become a major threat not only to Israel, but to Hamas as well. Similarly, it has also become a real threat to the Palestinian Authority, especially in the northern West Bank.

In the past several years, Islamic Jihad has been openly challenging Hamas by operating as a state-within-a-state in the Gaza Strip. Hamas leaders have always displayed intolerance towards rival groups in the coastal enclave


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 8, 2022)

The New Arab is inconsolable - Israel killed a promising young karate champion!




> A Palestinian karateka has been identified as among those killed in Israeli air strikes on Gaza on Friday, with the bombardment continuing into its third day on Sunday.
> 
> Youssef Qaddoum, who was a member of the Palestinian Al-Zaytoun Sports Club, was reportedly killed during Israeli strikes on the neighbourhood of Al-Shuja’iyya, east of Gaza city.
> 
> ...



How terrible that Israel would target an athlete!




Then again, this morning, Islamic Jihad published a list of its members who were killed - and sure enough, we see "The martyr fighter/ Youssef Salman Muhammad Qaddoum (24 years), Gaza Brigade" listed.

I wonder if The New Arab will update their article with this new information that undercuts their entire thesis that Israel is targeting athletes. Because journalists, especially those from pro-terror outlets, are so ethical.

The five year old girl who was killed on Friday, Alaa Qaddoum, was his relative, and he was clearly the target while she was effectively hoped to be a human shield. 










						The Karate Kid in Gaza (who happened to be a terrorist)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 9, 2022)

As we see with regularity, the Islamic terrorist franchises use civilian infrastructure as places to wage war and use civilians as human shields. 

Typically, the Islamic terrorists are only seen in military style uniforms for their silly photo ops / staged fashion shows. 






			https://www.israeltoday.co.il/read/hamas-places-rockets-next-to-mosque-digs-terror-tunnels-under-civilian-homes/
		







(JNS) Hamas’s battle doctrine calls for installing terrorist-military capabilities underneath and close to sensitive civilian locations, said Israel Defense Forces officials on Wednesday while exposing the locations of new combat tunnels dug underneath civilian neighborhoods in the Gaza Strip.

Operatives from Hamas’s military wing, the Al-Qassam Brigades, have been digging tunnels near medical clinics, schools and mosques, stated officials.

“They know that these places show up on our map as sensitive sites—and that’s where they place their infrastructure,” said an IDF source. “I can tell you that in the last campaign, the map of sensitive sites was the target map” due to Hamas’s human shielding modus operandi, he reported.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)

[ No ability to learn ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)

I haven't yet identified the "smaller armed group" terrorist AP references. (UPDATE: Adin Haykin mentions that Hassan Mansour was also claimed by the DFLP as well as Islamic Jihad.)

It hadn't occurred to me that the Hamas policeman who was killed with his children was killed by rocket fire. This means that, based on my research, 14 children were killed - and 11 of them by rocket fire! (Two were human shields, one was killed near a wedding that is still unclear.)

It is clear from this article that not only does the Hamas-based health ministry lie about people killed by terror rockets - so do the "human rights" NGOs. If they don't claim someone was killed by Israel, then certainly that person was killed by a rocket, but they won't report it.

The human rights of *those *Gazans don't matter.

Here is my updated list of people killed in Gaza and whether they were killed by Israel or Islamic Jihad rockets:



1- Imad Abd al-Rahim Shallah, 50 Gaza.With PIJ2- Youssef Salman Qaddoum 24 Gaza.PIJ3- Tayseer Mahmoud Al-Jabari, 50 Gaza City.PIJ4- Salama Muharib Abed 41 Gaza.PIJ*5- Alaa Abdullah Qaddoum, 5 Gaza City.*With PIJ6- Donyana Adnan Attia Al-Amour 22 Gaza.Likely rocket ("artillery shell")7- Mohamed Ahmed Abdel-Fattah Al-Madhoun, 26 Al-Nada Towers.PIJ8- Fadl Mustafa Zorob 30 Khan Younis.PIJ 9- Muhammad Hassan Al-Bayouk, 35, Khan Younis.PIJ10- Ahmed Mazen Azzam, 25 Gaza Strip.PIJ11- Tamim Ghassan Abdullah Hijazi, 23 Al-Zana.PIJ12- Osama Abdul Rahman Al-Suri, 27, Bani Suhaila.PIJ13- Hassan Mohamed Mansour, 26, Jabalia. PIJ/DFLP14- Naama Muhammad Abu Qaida 62 Jabalia.Apparent rocket(wedding)15- Nour El-Din Ali Al-Zubaidi 19 JabaliaApparent rocket (wedding)*16- Hazem Muhammad Salem 12 Jabalia.*Jabalia rocket*17- Ahmad Muhammad Al-Nayrab 13 Jabalia.*Jabalia rocket*18- Moamen Muhammad Al-Nairab 4 Jabalia.*Jabalia rocket19 - Khalil Iyad Abu Hamadeh, 19, Jabalia.Jabalia rocket20- Ahmed Walid Al-Fram, 18 Jabalia.Jabalia rocket21- Misbah al-Khatib 50 Jabalia agreed.Jabalia rocket22- Muhammad Muhammad Ibrahim Zaqout 19 Jabalia.Jabalia rocket23- Ziad Ahmed Al Mudallal, 36 Rafah.PIJ*24- Muhammad Iyad Hassouna, 14 Rafah.*With PIJ in Rafah25- Ismail Abdel Hamid Mohamed Salameh, 30 Rafah.With PIJ in Rafah26- Hana Ismail Ali Salameh, 51, Rafah.With PIJ in Rafah27- Rafat Saleh Ibrahim Al-Zamili, 45, Rafah.PIJ28- Khaled Saeed Mansour 47 Rafah.With PIJ in Rafah29- Alaa Saleh Al-Tahrawi, 30, Rafah.With PIJ in Rafah30- Ahmad Muhammad Afana, 31, Jabalia.Hamas (but not target)31- Dia Zuhair Al-Borai, 30 Jabalia.Rocket (House in Jabalia)*32- Jamil Ehab Najm 15 Jabalia.*Rocket (Fallujah cemetery)*33- Jamil Najm Najm 6 Jabalia.*Rocket (Fallujah cemetery)*34- Nazmi Fayez Abu Karsh 16 Jabalia.*Rocket (Fallujah cemetery)*35- Hamed Haider Najm 17 Jabalia.*Rocket (Fallujah cemetery)*36-Mohamed Salah Najm 17 Jabalia.*Rocket (Fallujah cemetery)*37- Muhammad Yasser Nimr Al-Nabahin 13 *Rocket (Al Bureij)*38- Ahmed Yasser Nimr Al Nabahin 9 Al-Bureij.*Rocket (Al Bureij)*39- Dalia Yasser Nimr Al Nabaheen 13 Al Bureij.*Rocket (Al Bureij)40 - Yasser Nimr Mahmoud Al Nabahin 45 Al-Bureij.Rocket (Al Bureij), Hamas police41 - Khaled Ayman Yassin, 27 ZaytounApparent IDF attack42- Shady Emad Nimr Kahil, 27 ZaytounApparent IDF attack on municipal worker43- Abd al-Rahman Jum’ah al-Silk 19 al-Shuja’iyya.Apparent IDF attack44- Mahmoud Daoud in GazaApparent IDF attack, Hamas policeman*45- Haneen Walid Abu Qaida, 10*Apparent rocket (wedding)*46- Fatima Obaid, 15*Rocket (Beit Hanoun)  
I made a mock-up of the New York Times lampooning their front page last year where they published photos of dozens of children supposedly killed in Gaza, blaming Israel. They had never done anything like that before and they are never going to do that for these children killed by Islamic Jihad. (I've updated the data since I made this poster.)



(full article and poster  online)









						AP finds evidence of lots of people killed by Islamic Jihad rockets - and Palestinians trying to hide them
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)

In a rare interview with Israel’s Channel 12 news on Monday, a woman who lives in the Gaza Strip described her terror during Israeli air strikes in recent days as part of Operation Breaking Dawn and said public support for the Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) terror groups was fading.

She spoke as the Palestinian coastal enclave was recovering from three days of bombardments by the Israeli military as PIJ fired over a thousand rockets and mortar bombs at Israel. An Egyptian-brokered ceasefire came into effect late Sunday.

Speaking in English and on condition of anonymity out of fear of reprisals from Hamas, which rules the Strip, the woman said there has been a change in public sentiment.


“The view, the perspective, the thought of Gaza people has changed completely. In the previous wars, they were with the resistance, with Hamas and Jihad, but now people are calling for the stop of war,” she said.

“The only one who gets demolished and [are] losing is the people of Gaza, not the leaders,” she said.


(full article online)









						In rare interview to Israeli TV, Gaza mother says support for wars fading
					

Speaking in English, woman reports attitudes in Palestinian coastal enclave have 'changed completely,' residents no longer back Hamas and Islamic Jihad military action




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)

During a live Mayadeen TV (Lebanon) coverage of the recent escalation between Gaza and Israel on August 7, 2022, the channel’s correspondent insisted that a rocket that had misfired and hit in a local neighborhood had actually been fired towards the sea. The correspondent then asked the cameraman to turn the camera away from the densely populated area in which the rocket had landed.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## JohnDB (Aug 9, 2022)

I think that one of the main points about Israeli existence is that it makes the prophet Mohammed wrong....a false prophet.  You have literally billions of Muslims all following a false prophet.  That is a major thing of why Muslims do not want Jews to have any nation anywhere.   

If the Jews were to build their Temple it would instantly start a war.  The current Dome of the Rock has cedar timbers in it that king David donated to its construction thousands of years ago....

They will do anything to keep Israel from existence....because otherwise they have faith in a false prophet....committed murder in this false prophet's name and everything.   
Which is nuts to begin with.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 9, 2022)

Israel’s military revealed on Tuesday that Gaza’s Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) was involved in a failed attempt to launch a drone toward the Tamar gas rig during this past weekend’s “Operation Breaking Dawn.”

The terrorist group’s unsuccessful launch of an unmanned aircraft from Gaza prompted Israel’s army to step up its efforts to protect the platform located 14 miles off the coast of Ashkelon in southern Israel.

During the 11-day conflict with Hamas in May 2021, the terrorist rulers of the Gaza Strip fired dozens of rockets toward Tamar, missing the intended target, which is protected by Israel’s Iron Dome missile defense system and other defensive measures.

(full article online)









						Islamic Jihad Tried to Launch Drone Toward Tamar Gas Rig: IDF
					

Illustrative: The production platform of Leviathan natural gas field is seen in the Mediterranean Sea, off the coast of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 10, 2022)

We are all occupied somehow. ~ Ahed Tamimi


----------



## Hollie (Aug 10, 2022)

Internationally funded welfare buys a lot of death and destruction for the Islamic terrorist franchises. 











						Blood money: The PA has already paid $1,421,940 to the terrorists who blew up the Sbarro pizza shop murdering 15 and injuring 130 | PMW Analysis
					

Blood money: The PA has already paid $1,421,940 to the terrorists who blew up the Sbarro pizza shop murdering 15 and injuring 130




					palwatch.org
				




Blood money: The PA has already paid $1,421,940 to the terrorists who blew up the Sbarro pizza shop murdering 15 and injuring 130​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Aug 9, 2022
Today, August 9, 2022, is 21 years since the attack on the Sbarro pizza restaurant in Jerusalem. 15 people were murdered, including 5 members of one family, and 130 people were injured.
As a reward for carrying out the attack, the Palestinian Authority pays a total of US$8,937 (27,800 shekels) each month to the 5 imprisoned terrorists and the families of the 3 dead terrorists who were involved in the attack. The current total paid to the terrorists is $1,421,940. The monthly payment to each terrorist will continue to rise the longer the terrorists are in prison.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2022)

Al Jazeera has an article by "senior political analyst" Marwan Bishara that takes psychological projection (where people attribute to others what is in their own minds) to new heights.



> Why Israel hates the Palestinians so much
> 
> *To my mind, *Israel’s hatred of the Palestinians is shaped and driven by three basic sentiments: fear, envy and anger.
> 
> Israel fears all that is Palestinian steadfastness,*Palestinian unity, Palestinian democracy, Palestinian poetry, and all Palestinian national symbols,* including language, which it downgraded, and the flag, which it is trying to ban.



Not only is he delusional in thinking that Israel fears Palestinian unity and democracy - he believes that without Israel there would *be* Palestinian unity and democracy! 

Israel fears Palestinian poetry? Israel translates Palestinian literature into Hebrew! Now, how much Hebrew literature us translated into Arabic?

Palestinian national symbols? Who burns the other's flag again?


> Israel is also angry, always angry at the Palestinians for refusing to give up or give in, for not going away; far away.


Um, this describes Palestinians perfectly. They still anticipate the day all Israeli Jews flee in terror.


> Israel is also envious of Palestinian inner power and outward pride. It is envious of their strong beliefs and readiness to sacrifice, which presumably reminds today’s Israelis of early Zionists.


Zionists, early and contemporary, value life. Sacrifice is sometimes necessary but it is not an inherent value - no Zionists blew themselves up to kill random people eating out. No one envies those for whom life is worthless.

But the most delusional part is this:


> Israel is most envious of the Palestinians’ historic and cultural belonging to Palestine; of their attachment to the land, *an attachment Zionism has had to manufacture in order to entice Jews into becoming colonial settlers*. Israel hates the Palestinians for being *so integral to the history, geography and nature of the landscape *it claims as its own. Israel has long resorted to theology and mythology to justify its existence, *when the Palestinians need no such justification; belonging so effortlessly, so conveniently, so naturally. *


Wow. Zionists made up myths to say Jews have a history in the land of Israel. And these myths were so strong that they managed to fool hundreds of thousands of Jews about their own fake history!


> Israel has tried to erase or bury all traces of Palestinian existence, even changing the names of streets, neighbourhoods and towns.


Apparently, "Nablus" and "Al Quds" are ancient terms while "Shechem" and "Jerusalem" are brand new. 


> Israel hates the Palestinians for being the living proof that the foundations of Zionism – a people without a land settling in a land without a people – is mythical at best and violent and colonialist in reality. Israel hates them for impeding the realisation of the Zionist dream over all historical Palestine. And it especially hates those living in Gaza, for turning the dream into a nightmare.


Yes, Hebrew newspapers are filled with articles about how Israelis are really envious of Gaza.

The premise is laughably wrong: Israel doesn't hate the Palestinians. 

It is bored with them. It is indifferent to them. They are an irritant. Israel already tried the peace route - and was rejected and given terror instead. Now Israelis just want to manage the issue, since Palestinians clearly do not want to live side by side with Israelis. Israelis to minimize conflict, because actual peace is not possible with this generation of Palestinians. 

Palestinians are irrelevant. They are no longer regarded as serious peace partners by the world. It isn't Israel that hates Palestinians, but the converse. And one reason why they hate Israel is that they live in an honor/shame society, and they want to feel important, not marginalized.

Terror and Gaza rockets are puerile attempts to show that Palestinians still matter. Like a toddler with a temper tantrum, they want attention. And they will do anything they can to feel important and relevant. During wars, Palestinian Arabic articles are filled with photos showing Israelis running to bomb shelters, because they are so proud that they made a difference in some Jewish lives. Pathetically, it makes them feel important and proud.

But Palestinians hate Israel for other reasons. 

Palestinians hate Israel because it is successful. Because it really is a democracy. Because it cares more about Palestinian lives than Palestinians do. Because it shows what a tiny nation can accomplish. Because the hated dhimmi Jews defeated them in their avowed specialty - war.  Because it now has better relationships with much of the Arab world than the Palestinians do. 












						Arab projection hits new heights: "Why Israel hates Palestinians"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2022)

As Palestinian Media Watch exposed, in his speech at last year’s UNGA meeting, Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas demonstrated exactly why he is no partner for peace.  

In a long diatribe, Abbas: 


Bemoaned the “catastrophe” of Israel’s creation;  
Rewrote history claiming that the Palestinians had never been presented with “a genuine and serious initiative to achieve peace”;  
Demanded that Israel agree to flood itself with millions of so-called “Palestinian refugees”;  
Whitewashed the PA’s continuous breaches of the Oslo Peace Accords including its terror promotion and terror rewards;  
Invented the occupied “Palestinian territories” (referring to Gaza that Israel captured from Egypt and to Judea and Samaria, that Israel liberated from the illegal Jordanian occupation) that were never under “Palestinian” rule;  
Reiterated that the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) is the “legitimate and sole representative of the Palestinian people”, even though the majority of Palestinians no longer see the PLO as such.     
Abbas continued by setting down an ultimatum in which he gave Israel one year to capitulate to all his demands or suffer the consequences: 



> “To ensure our initiative is not open-ended, we must state that Israel, the occupying Power, has one year to withdraw from the Palestinian territory it occupied in 1967, including East Jerusalem, and we are ready to work throughout this year on the delineation of borders and solving all final status issues under the auspices of the international Quartet and in accordance with United Nations resolutions. If this is not achieved, why maintain recognition of Israel based on the 1967 borders? Why maintain this recognition?”


That year has now passed. During the year, as PMW exposed, Abbas and the PLO did a little more saber rattling about their decision to revoke their recognition of Israel.  

Now it appears that Abbas has decided to double down on his goal of inventing the “State of Palestine” by demanding full UN membership. 

In 2012, the “State of Palestine” was granted symbolic UN non-member observer state status, joining only the Holy See in holding that unique status. At the time, the PA’s efforts were led by terror-mom Latifa Abu Hmeid, who has 5 sons serving life sentences for the murder of Israelis and a sixth son who was killed in an attempted arrest, after he too murdered an Israeli. The only other place in which the “State of Palestine” exists is as a legal fiction in the International Criminal Court as part of its mission to persecute Israel and Israeli officials. 

The 1934 Convention on Rights and Duties of States (a.k.a the “Montevideo Convention”) sets out the minimum requirements to achieve statehood.   

Since it is clear that the Palestinian entity does not meet the conditions set out in the Montevideo Convention - i.e it does not have a defined territory; it does not have a permanent population; it does not have a government in total control of the territory it claims; and it certainly does not have the capacity to engage in foreign relations – the Palestinian leadership is trying to artificially gain statehood status via the UN. 

The problem with the Palestinian approach is that the UN does not possess any authority to recognize the existence of a State. The UN can only admit into its ranks a “State” that already exists. According to the UN Charter (articles 4, 18 and 27) the UN can only admit a new state if 9 (including all of the 5 permanent members) of the 15 members of the UN Security Council recommend doing so and that recommendation is adopted by two-thirds of the states who are members in the UNGA.  


(full article online)







						Palestinians to demand full recognition of the “State of Palestine” in upcoming UN session | PMW Analysis
					

Palestinians to demand full recognition of the “State of Palestine” in upcoming UN session




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2022)

During a recent Tehran press conference, Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) Leader Ziyad Nakhalah offered high praise to the Qatar state-sponsored propaganda outlet Al Jazeera, which represents itself as a legitimate news outlet.

While Al Jazeera‘s anti-Israel agenda is well documented, the terror group leader went out of his way to praise the outlet for its coverage of the recent conflict in Gaza, which PIJ initiated.

During the August 7 press conference, Nakhalah “saluted” Al Jazeera, in addition to praising Iran’s Arabic-language Al-Alam TV.

It’s no wonder Nakhala loves Al Jazeera‘s coverage. It publishes articles with titles like “The names and faces of the 16 children killed in Gaza” that omit the fact that footage clearly demonstrates Palestinians killed at least four of their own children with misfired rockets.

This type of coverage is not an aberration for Al Jazeera, which seems allergic to telling the truth about Palestinian terror groups.

This delights terrorists like Nakhala, who said in the Tehran press conference on Sunday, “I would like to salute Al Jazeera, as well as all the TV channels, but especially to Al Jazeera, that broadcast live from Palestine throughout the days of the war, and it covered the news in detail, hour by hour, and minute by minute, and therefore I salute them.”

One can assume Nakhala did not intend to salute the Hezbollah-run channel that accidentally broadcast on live television a Palestinian rocket misfiring and exploding in a heavily populated urban area in Gaza.

Hamas requires foreign journalists to have a local “sponsor” to work in Gaza, who serve as guarantors for reporters.

(full article online)










						Palestinian Arch-Terrorist Loves Al Jazeera’s Fake News | United with Israel
					

Ziyad Nakhalah gushed over Al Jazeera's distorted, dishonest coverage of the terror group's recent conflict with Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2022)

GAME OVER: Notorious Terrorist Runs But Can’t Hide From IDF | United with Israel
					

The IDF eliminated a brazen terrorist responsible for shooting attacks on Israeli civilians at a Jewish holy site.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 10, 2022)

As sure as the flower after the rain come the obviously staged photos in the rubble of any Israel/Gaza fighting.

Like these:










I don't know if the AFP photographer told the subjects where to stand, or if the Palestinian terror groups that run Gaza set up an event for kids in the rubble and called the photographers. (As we will see, it is probably the latter.) 

Either way, this is not close to spontaneous. It is staged for maximum effect.

The photos were taken in Rafah. Israel destroyed the building where Khaled Mansour, the Islamic Jihad commander for southern Gaza, was. The total damage is restricted to that building and surrounding buildings - less than one city block.






If you want to cheer up kids, why take them specifically to the most dangerous place in all of Rafah? Why set up a pop-up summer camp in on top of unstable rubble and exposed electrical wires, when you can move a short distance away and be in a neighborhood that looks like this?







And look at how many photographers there were to cover this story!






Photos like this don't reveal the truth: they are specifically meant to hide it. And the journalists happily do their part, to show Gaza the way Hamas wants it to be shown - and nothing else. 











						Gaza staged fauxtography 2022
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2022)

One of the dumber memes that came out during Operation Breaking Dawn was that "Palestinians have the right to defend themselves." 









Given that virtually the only military actions by Gaza militants were shooting rockets into Israeli civilian communities (each one a war crime,) it is unclear how that defends Palestinians. Yet that is what these people are justifying: war crimes.

But there is a more fundamental issue: The idea that Islamic Jihad was "defending Gaza" is completely made up.

Islamic Jihad never claimed that this micro-war was about defending Gaza. It was all about...Islamic Jihad.

Their name for the fighting was "Unity of the Arenas," meaning that the message they wanted to give to Israel is that any Israeli actions against their terrorists and allies in the West Bank will result in responses from Gaza.

This article in the Islamic Jihad military wing website that declares that the battle was a success describes the goals and accomplishments from Islamic Jihad's perspective. And the safety and defense of Gazans is not even on their radar.



> On the land of Palestine, no voice is louder than the voice of the resistance.. Once again, Gaza returns to the fore and the Mujahideen of Saraya al-Quds lead the stage of clashing with the Zionist enemy in the battle of unity of the arenas *in order to keep the flame of the conflict burning with the usurping entity, and to confirm that Gaza is like Jenin, Nablus and Jerusalem, and that any aggression on the land  and people are crossing all red lines and that all arenas will remain present to respond *to the Zionist arrogance in all the cities of the occupied West Bank, and that all the desperate attempts of the occupation to eliminate Islamic jihad and resistance and break the rules of engagement that have been established by blood and fire will be broken on the rock of defiance and violence among the children of the school of (PIJ founder) Dr. Fathi Al-Shaqaqi .


The article is about a speech by Muhammad Hamid, a member of Islamic Jihad's political bureau, where he praised the fighting and described its goals.

Not once does he use the word "defend." Not once does he even mention the security or safety of Gazans. He does say, "the battle for the unity of the arenas is clear in purpose. There are no exceptions in the struggle of our Palestinian people, and there is no distinction between the blood spilled in the occupied West Bank and the blood spilled in Gaza, and therefore this battle has been of great strategic importance in the history of our Palestinian people."

Hamid gave two reasons for shooting the rockets at Israel. The first and primary one was as a response to Israeli arrests and  attacks against terror cells in the West Bank, and the second was the assassination of terrorist Taysir al-Jabari on Friday. he was proud that they responded with hundreds of rockets within hours of the airstrike. 

Notably, Hamid does not claim victory based on Israel's supposed agreement to release a couple of Islamic Jihad prisoners. In fact, Israel today said the opposite, that the Islamic Jihad terrorist leader Bassem Saadi will remain in custody for some more time. 

Also, his words seem to lend support for Israel's charge that Islamic Jihad was planning a major attack in response to Saadi's arrest. Hamid is confirming that Islamic Jihad planned a major response to Saadi's arrest in order to "unify the arenas."

But defending Gaza? That is the least concern for Islamic Jihad. And the people of Gaza know this very well. 

The Mehdi Hasans of the world who go on about "the right of Gazans to defend themselves" are doing nothing but defending terror. Just ask Islamic Jihad.











						Even Islamic Jihad doesn't claim it was "defending Gaza"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel already tried the peace route - and was rejected and given terror instead. Now Israelis just want to manage the issue, since Palestinians clearly do not want to live side by side with Israelis.


What a load of hooey.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> One of the dumber memes that came out during Operation Breaking Dawn was that "Palestinians have the right to defend themselves."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> Given that virtually the only military actions by Gaza militants were shooting rockets into Israeli civilian communities


Define "into Israel" when there is no border there to cross.


Sixties Fan said:


> Their name for the fighting was "Unity of the Arenas," meaning that the message they wanted to give to Israel is that any Israeli actions against their terrorists and allies in the West Bank will result in responses from Gaza.


The Palestinians in Gaza responded to Israel's attack on Palestinians in Jerusalem.

Would that be any different than the Palestinians in Ramallah responded to Israel's attack on Palestinians in Jerusalem?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> During a recent Tehran press conference, Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) Leader Ziyad Nakhalah offered high praise to the Qatar state-sponsored propaganda outlet Al Jazeera, which represents itself as a legitimate news outlet.
> 
> While Al Jazeera‘s anti-Israel agenda is well documented, the terror group leader went out of his way to praise the outlet for its coverage of the recent conflict in Gaza, which PIJ initiated.
> 
> ...


So much name calling. I feel like I am back in the 5th grade.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas requires foreign journalists to have a local “sponsor” to work in Gaza, who serve as guarantors for reporters.


Israel issues press passes that can be revoked if a journalist goes "off message."


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> One of the dumber memes that came out during Operation Breaking Dawn was that "Palestinians have the right to defend themselves."
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						When Will the West Publicly Endorse the Right of the Palestinians to Defend Themselves?
					

When will the leaders of the West publicly endorse the right of the Palestinians to defend themselves – as they do for instance in Ukraine?




					www.palestinechronicle.com
				







A Palestinian mother and daughter mourn the loss of their beloved son and brother during the latest Israeli assault on Gaza. (Photo: Mahmoud Ajjour, The Palestine Chronicle)

The American President, the State Department, and the American envoy to the United Nations “supported Israel’s right to defend itself” in reaction to the Israeli assault as did the British foreign secretary, who will probably be the next prime minister in September. It is quite incredible to hear these statements: at a time when every major human and civil rights organization on the globe defined Israel as an apartheid state, the Western political elites chose to hail its right to self-defense.

The Western governments seem to care very little for the Palestinian right to life, dignity, and property. The UN committed to doing so in Resolution 181 of November 29, 1947, and stood by when all these rights were violated during the ethnic cleansing of Palestine. Since then, and in particular since 1967, none of the Western governments ever attempted to protect the Palestinians, when the Israeli army shot, killed or wounded them – with weapons supplied by the West or developed with its help. It also did nothing when their houses were demolished, their livelihood destroyed or when they were ethnically cleansed.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When Will the West Publicly Endorse the Right of the Palestinians to Defend Themselves?
> 
> 
> When will the leaders of the West publicly endorse the right of the Palestinians to defend themselves – as they do for instance in Ukraine?
> ...


Why would anyone endorse "rights" of Islamic terrorists?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why would anyone endorse "rights" of Islamic terrorists?



Liberals endorse lots of stupid stuff.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why would anyone endorse "rights" of Islamic terrorists?


Could you ever make a post without name calling?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Could you ever make a post without name calling?


Could you ever address a post without a silly one liner?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Could you ever address a post without a silly one liner?


What is a good response to name calling?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What is a good response to name calling?



What is a good response to Islamic terrorism?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What is a good response to name calling?


What name calling?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What is a good response to Islamic terrorism?


Get rid of Israeli terrorism.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:
😂




😂


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2022)

[ The continuation of the destruction of children's childhood in Gaza.  Child abuse anti Israel haters do not care.  Lives they do not care about . Who will save these children?????]





Khaled Mansour was one of the leaders of Palestinian Islamic Jihad, killed in the recent Gaza war. Al-Jazeera TV Live interviewed some of his family members including his young son who was holding an automatic rifle. His message was very simple and short:  He will continue his father’s path: 



> *Islamic Jihad Terrorist Khaled Mansour’s son: *“I want to give a message to the Zionist enemy: Although my father died as a Martyr, we are behind him on his path. You think that the mastermind is gone, no, the mastermind is in our hearts. And Allah willing, we will go on this path that he wanted, Allah willing.”
> [Al-Jazeera TV Live, Aug. 10, 2022]


Palestinian Islamic Jihad is an international designated terror organization, whose goal is the destruction of Israel. 

_*Operation Breaking Dawn* - Following the arrest of Islamic Jihad's West Bank commander Bassam Al-Sa'adi on Aug. 1, 2022, the terror organization planned to attack Israeli civilians living near the Gaza Strip, according to military intelligence. Israel was forced to put those civilians in total lockdown, closing all roads and canceling buses and trains. After three days of lockdown, on Aug. 5 Israel began attacking the terror organization's infrastructure and killed two of its top leaders, northern Gaza commander Tayseer Jabari and *southern Gaza commander Khaled Mansour.*Islamic Jihad fired over 1,100 rockets and missiles at Israeli residential areas, with approximately 200 rockets falling short inside Gaza, killing at least 16 Palestinian residents including children. Hamas reported 44 Palestinians killed, at least 15 of whom were members of terror organizations. Operation Breaking Dawn ended with a ceasefire under Egyptian mediation on Aug. 7, 2022. _











						“My father died as a Martyr we are behind him on his path,” says son of terror leader | PMW Analysis
					

“My father died as a Martyr we are behind him on his path,” says son of terror leader




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2022)

[ Bluster, and then more Bluster.  That is all they have.  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2022)

[ Pure child abuse ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 11, 2022)

The Islamic terrorists are making every effort to suppress reporting of the pallys they killed by malfunctioning rockets.

They might want to embrace the ''martyrdom'' thing and advise the population how lucky they are to have sacrificed their children on the altar of the Islamic gee-had.







__





						Hamas Tries to Bar News Coverage of ‘Rocket Malfunctions’ After Projectile Failures Kill Palestinians
					

Hamas, the U.S.-designated foreign terrorist organization that controls the Gaza Strip, issued an order prohibiting local journalists from reporting or facilitating reporting on several issues, including “rocket malfunctions,” according to an organization representing foreign media in Israel.




					cnsnews.com
				










(CNSNews.com) – Hamas, the U.S.-designated foreign terrorist organization that controls the Gaza Strip, issued an order prohibiting local journalists from reporting or facilitating reporting on several issues, including “rocket malfunctions,” according to an organization representing foreign media in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2022)

Abeer Shehadeh An Activist​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

Khaled Mansour. A former activist. 












						“My father died as a Martyr we are behind him on his path,” says son of terror leader | PMW Analysis
					

“My father died as a Martyr we are behind him on his path,” says son of terror leader




					palwatch.org
				




“My father died as a Martyr we are behind him on his path,” says son of terror leader​Itamar Marcus  | Aug 11, 2022



Khaled Mansour was one of the leaders of Palestinian Islamic Jihad, killed in the recent Gaza war. Al-Jazeera TV Live interviewed some of his family members including his young son who was holding an automatic rifle. His message was very simple and short:  He will continue his father’s path: 


> *Islamic Jihad Terrorist Khaled Mansour’s son: *“I want to give a message to the Zionist enemy: Although my father died as a Martyr, we are behind him on his path. You think that the mastermind is gone, no, the mastermind is in our hearts. And Allah willing, we will go on this path that he wanted, Allah willing.”
> [Al-Jazeera TV Live, Aug. 10, 2022]


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

Israel may have finally seen the light in derailing Islamic terrorist attacks. 

''nip it in the bud''. 












						Israel Surprised the Palestinian Islamic Jihad in Gaza
					

Israel succeeded in surprising Islamic Jihad using remarkable intelligence and technological capabilities. Israel thwarted the attacks that Islamic Jihad was planning and killed the group’s entire s




					www.jewishpress.com
				




Fearing an imminent terrorist attack in early August, Israel declared four days of restrictions and a shutdown of the Israeli communities along the Gaza border. On Friday, August 5, 2022, Israel seized the initiative and struck a preemptive blow against the Palestinian Islamic Jihad centers and leaders in Gaza.

As part of the IDF’s _Operation Breaking Dawn,_ the Israeli air force struck Al-Jabari’s apartment in the Palestine Tower in the heart of Gaza City, along with two other terror cells planning to fire antitank missiles at roads in the Israeli border communities.

The attack killed Al-Jabari and several other senior Islamic Jihad field commanders. Later in the campaign, Israeli jets killed Al-Jabari’s counterpart in south Gaza, Khaled Mansour


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

As war was raging between Hamas and Israel in January 2009, I wrote a delusional column dreaming about a “Gaza Riviera.” This was nearly four years after Israel had evacuated the Gaza Strip, but instead of offering more hope for the Palestinians, it only brought more destruction and despair.

So I dreamed.

While the rockets were flying, I dreamed of a “fabulous strip of hotels and casinos right by a sparkling ocean. I imagined thousands of proud Palestinians working with smiles on their faces to serve the thousands of tourists from around the world who were coming to their little strip of ocean paradise.”

Next to this paradise, I dreamed of a “bustling economy, where the highest quality produce was grown and exported; where entrepreneurs built software companies, banks and advertising agencies; where a university attracted students from around the world; where local culture and the arts thrived.”

What made me think of that old column? 

It was a statement by Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid in the wake of last week’s Operation Breaking Dawn, the 66-hour mini-war between Israel and Palestinian Islamic Jihad in Gaza. 

“I want to turn to the residents of Gaza and say to them: There is another way,” Lapid said. “We will know to defend ourselves against anyone who threatens us, but we also know to give work and a livelihood and dignified life to anyone who wants to live peacefully beside us.”

There is another way.

If any phrase ever captured the tragedy and missed opportunities of the Palestinian story, that is it.  

The Gaza disengagement served as a kind of experiment to see what Palestinians would do if Israel gave up land. If it worked in Gaza, many of us hoped, maybe it could work elsewhere.
-------------------
We all know what happened after Israel evacuated Gaza. Instead of using the hundreds of millions the world showered on them to create a thriving society, Hamas used the money to build bomb factories and launch thousands of rockets at Israel.

So yes, the “Gaza Riviera” was delusional, but it was rooted in the hard reality that Israel would have responded to peace with peace.

We ought to keep that in mind when throwing out labels like “pro-Palestinian.” We tend to assume that the more left you are, the more you are pro-Palestinian.

In reality, “pro-Palestinian” has more to do with bashing Israel. The more you bash the Jewish state, the more pro-Palestinian you look.

In this week’s cover story on AIPAC, I argue, among other things, that bashing Israel hardly means you’re pro-Palestinian. If anything, the relentless focus on Israel hurts Palestinians the most.
I argue that the biggest enemy of the Palestinian people is not Israel but their corrupt leaders who live in fancy villas in Ramallah and put their own interests ahead of those of their people. 

I argue that Palestinian leaders have an enormous incentive to maintain the status quo. “As long as Palestinian leaders refuse to end the conflict,” I write, “they can keep their lucrative victim status, spread BDS, fatten their bank accounts and take Israel to international criminal courts. What’s not to like?”

I argue that you can’t call yourself “pro-Palestinian” if you ignore “the Jew-hatred and corruption that lie at the heart of Palestinian intransigence and has contributed as much as anything to the undermining of Palestinian rights.”

I argue that if a member of Congress wanted to promote Palestinian rights, the best thing they could do would be to demand accountability from corrupt and coddled Palestinian leaders. 

Of course, we rarely hear such arguments these days. It’s more popular and politically correct to patronize the victims and put all the blame and pressure on the more powerful side. This obsessive focus on Israel, however, has done little to help the Palestinian people.

As I write, “History has shown that when one leadership glorifies terrorism, marinates its society in Jew-hatred and refuses to make peace with those they despise, it is folly to let them off the hook and pressure only the other side.”

There will be greater hope for peace and a Gaza Riviera when anti-Israel members of Congress, such as Rashida Tlaib, Ilhan Omar and their allies, start becoming pro-Palestinian and hold the corrupt Palestinian leadership accountable.

Until then, they will remain Israel bashers rather than Palestinian lovers.


(full article online)









						The Gaza Riviera, Part 2
					

As war was raging between Hamas and Israel in January 2009, I wrote a delusional column dreaming about a “Gaza Riviera.”




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> While the rockets were flying, I dreamed of a “fabulous strip of hotels and casinos right by a sparkling ocean. I imagined thousands of proud Palestinians working with smiles on their faces to serve the thousands of tourists from around the world who were coming to their little strip of ocean paradise.”
> 
> Next to this paradise, I dreamed of a “bustling economy, where the highest quality produce was grown and exported; where entrepreneurs built software companies, banks and advertising agencies; where a university attracted students from around the world; where local culture and the arts thrived.”


Israel blocks all of that in the name of security.

What does trade and tourism have to do with security?

Israel is full of shit.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel blocks all of that in the name of security.
> 
> What does trade and tourism have to do with security?
> 
> Israel is full of shit.


Pallyland is full of Islamic terrorists.

Security is an element that fosters trade and tourism. I'm guessing the prayer leaders at your madrassah weren't real strong on civics, economics, sociology, etc.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

"It’s hard to be gay because I don’t feel free in Gaza," he explained. 

"There are many people gay in the Gaza Strip, and they are in Hamas also. If you are gay, you should be hiding. It’s so hard. I was so scared. Scared from everything you know? Scared of getting hit, of getting kidnapped. I was so afraid. I was afraid Hamas would find out I was gay."

When Abdul was 17, Hamas caught him having sex with his boyfriend, imprisoning him for three days.

"They put me in a tiny room that was two-by-two meters. They wouldn’t let me sleep or go to the bathroom inside. There was no food. They would torture me so badly," he told i24NEWS.

"Sometimes, they would tie my feet up and beat them with a stick. After that, every few years, they would arrest me and torture me in the same way."

Over the course of five years, Abdul says Hamas would kidnap him off of the streets, torture him, and then rerelease him. Finally, at 22, they let him go for the last time.

He was forced to take an oath on the Quran that he wouldn't "be gay again."

For two years, Abdul lived on the streets until he managed to scrape together enough money to escape into Egypt and then make his way to Turkey. 

Even though Abdul now lives thousands of miles away from Gaza, today, he lives in constant fear that somebody will identify him and he’ll be sent back into the clutches of Hamas.

“I hope to be a DJ and play music around the world," he noted. 

"I’m enjoying my life in Turkey, and I’m happy. I am trying to learn the Turkish language. I’m working at a restaurant. I’m just living a normal life. I can do what I want. There's no more hiding.”

(full article online)









						Exclusive: Gay man who fled Gaza speaks about Hamas repression - I24NEWS
					

'If you are gay, you should be hiding. It’s so hard. I was so scared. Scared from everything you know?' - Click the link for more details.




					www.i24news.tv


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Pallyland is full of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Security is an element that fosters trade and tourism. I'm guessing the prayer leaders at your madrassah weren't real strong on civics, economics, sociology, etc.


HUH, you don't make any sense.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> HUH, you don't make any sense.



"Duh" is your best response absent a cut and paste youtube video?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> "Duh" is your best response absent a cut and paste youtube video?







__





						Loading…
					





					www.youtube.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Email the UN.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Email the UN.


Or the ICC.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Or the ICC.


Be sure to cc us.

I'll be interested to see testimony from islamic terrorists.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

It's to be expected that the Islamic terrorist enclaves would involve families in the gee-had. The cradle to grave indoctrination that pits the religious ideology of islamic fascism vs. the Jewish people has a 1,400 year old history 











						Fathers of Jenin, Nablus terrorists hold senior jobs in PA security
					

In the past, there have been a number of instances in which the family members of senior PA security officials were involved in anti-Israel attacks.




					www.google.com
				




Fathers of Jenin, Nablus terrorists hold senior jobs in PA security forces
By KHALED ABU TOAMEH   Published: AUGUST 10, 2022 14:23
Updated: AUGUST 10, 2022 21:45

In the past, there have been a number of instances in which the family members of senior PA security officials were involved in anti-Israel attacks.

The father of Ibrahim al-Nabulsi, the gunman killed by the IDF in the Old City of Nablus on Tuesday morning, is a senior officer with the Palestinian Authority’s Preventive Security Service


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

Al Resala's headline is, "Palestinians enjoying their time on the seashore of Gaza City after life returned to normal and the Israeli aggression stopped."

Nearly all of Gaza was untouched by Israeli weapons, and the Gazans know it, even though the Israel haters (in Western and Arab media) try to pretend that there was massive devastation and permanent psychological damage.

















I had seen lots of photos of horses on Gaza beaches, but never a camel before now.










						After the fighting, Gazans go right back to the beach
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> There will be greater hope for peace and a Gaza Riviera when anti-Israel members of Congress, such as Rashida Tlaib, Ilhan Omar and their allies, start becoming pro-Palestinian and hold the corrupt Palestinian leadership accountable.



Liberals are stupid, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel blocks all of that in the name of security.
> 
> What does trade and tourism have to do with security?
> 
> Israel is full of shit.



*Israel blocks all of that in the name of security.*

And rightly so.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Israel blocks all of that in the name of security.*
> 
> And rightly so.


What does exporting flowers have to do with security?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What does exporting flowers have to do with security?


You keep lying about Israel allowing Gaza to export.

Gaza imports a lot from Israel.

So much for their BDS





__





						Exit of goods from Gaza via Kerem Shalom Crossing - Gisha
					






					gisha.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> You keep lying about Israel allowing Gaza to export.
> 
> Gaza imports a lot from Israel.
> 
> ...


That wasn't the question.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That wasn't the question.


Hamas and others in Gaza want to kill Jews.
Israel is a country.
All countries have security as to who and what comes and goes.


Hamas and the PA have their own security as to what they allow people to see, hear and have.

Cry some more.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

_Yousuf stated that because Gaza is currently weak and besieged, the Palestinian resistance should recognize its diplomatic failures in the Arab and international arena and consider the option of a hudna instead of the recurring ceasefires after conflicts in which Israel always has the upper hand.

Such a hudna, he wrote, would give the Palestinians a chance to catch their breath, and at the same time allow the resistance to reexamine its military and diplomatic options and come up with a policy that is acceptable to the general Palestinian public. He also suggested that the one-state option be examined, which he said could give the moral high ground to the Palestinian people's struggle and gain Western support for their cause.

Defining the recent Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ)-Israel conflict as a political stratagem hatched by Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid and Defense Minister Benny Ganz as part of their election campaign, he said that the PIJ had been dragged into a battle in which Israel set the rules of the clash and inflicted a decisive blow on the PIJ.

Below are excerpts from Yousuf's article._

(full article online)









						Hamas Member: We Should Consider A Three- To Five-Year 'Hudna' (Truce) Between Israel And The Resistance In Gaza
					

In an August 10, 2022 article in the Palestinian Al-Quds daily, Hamas member Ahmad Yousuf, a former advisor to Hamas political bureau head Isma'il Haniyeh, called for an internationally sponsored three- to five-year hudna (truce) between Israel and the Gaza resistance factions.




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

Abbas, 87, also ordered the withdrawal of the security guards stationed outside Tirawi’s residence for his protection, Palestinian sources said.


This is a measure that the PA leadership often takes in order to punish top Palestinian officials who are critical of Abbas and other PA leaders. It is also meant to humiliate Abbas’s opponents by making them appear less important than they are.

(full article online)










						Top official ousted as Palestinian succession battle heats up
					

Tawfik Tirawi, a former head of the Palestinian Authority General Intelligence Service, was booted out amid mounting tensions with the Palestinian leadership.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas and others in Gaza want to kill Jews.
> Israel is a country.
> All countries have security as to who and what comes and goes.
> 
> ...


*Duck!*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Duck!*


Lame Tinmore !


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Duck!*


Is that a threat?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

Oh, dear. The Islamic mini-caliphate of Hamas'istan is not the hoped-for paradise of date palms and camels milk.

The whining, complaining pallys need to get with the gee-had program. Religious authoritarianism means sacrifice for the good of Hamas bank accounts and personal fortunes.

Young people committing suicide by jumping off rooftops, taking overdoses of medicine, hanging themselves and by self-immolation is a small price to pay so that Hamas terrorists can live luxury lifestyles. 










						Poor living conditions in Gaza lead to suicides and protests against Hamas
					

Report details the deterioration of Gaza during 15 years of Hamas rule, in which a lack of jobs and services has led to suicides and murder.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




In the 15 years since Hamas took over the Gaza Strip, the two million Palestinian Arabs who live there have had daily reminders that the Iranian-sponsored terror group has failed to create proper living conditions.

According to the Gatestone Institute’s Khaled Abu Toameh, conditions in Gaza have deteriorated to the point that increasingly young people have been committing suicide by jumping off rooftops, taking overdoses of medicine, hanging themselves and by self-immolation


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2022)

Another graduate of the pally taqiya school of exploitation and deceit. 












						Rashida Tlaib pocketed up to $100,000 in rental income during the pandemic despite pushing to cancel rent
					

Rep. Rashida Tlaib collected between $30,000 and $100,000 from rental income during the pandemic while pushing a bill alongside other 'Squad' members to cancel rent.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Rep. Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., has pocketed up to $100,000 in rental income during the pandemic despite pushing to cancel rent, according to disclosure forms reviewed by Fox News Digital.

Tlaib filed her latest annual financial disclosure report Thursday, which reveals she collected between $15,001 and $50,000 in rental income from a Detroit property in 2021. The Michigan Democrat reported the same rental income for 2020 last August, meaning she now made between $30,000 and $100,000 from rent payments during the pandemic.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Learn some facts.
> More cut and paste nonsense.


He’s “ forgetting “ one thing. Resolution 181 also says “ live in peace with your neighbors “ How do I know this wouldn’t have happened?  He admitted it. On several occasions he stated the Palestinians don’t have to accept the two State Solution and the only way the conflict could be solved would be the dismemberment of Israel
Even our Very Lame President stated there should be TWO STATES with JERUSALEM opened to EVERYONE


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 13, 2022)

Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad are taking advantage of the weakness of the ruling Fatah faction and the infighting within its ranks to strengthen their presence in the West Bank, Jamal Tirawi, a senior Fatah official, warned over the weekend.


Tirawi revealed that many Fatah activists were turning to the two terrorist groups because they have lost confidence in their leaders.


But they don’t go to Hamas and Islamic Jihad for ideological reasons, he pointed out, rather because the two groups offer them various forms of aid.

“The Fatah leadership has created a vacuum, and other Palestinian groups are moving to fill it by recruiting the young men,” he said. “Fatah needs to get its act together and endorse democracy and reforms. When Fatah is absent, everything is possible. Fatah doesn’t even have a political program.”

(full article online)









						Hamas, PIJ ‘attracting’ many Palestinians, top Fatah official tells Post
					

many Fatah activists are turning to Hamas and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad because they have lost confidence in their leaders, senior Fatah official Jamal Tirawi says.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 14, 2022)

The insidious disease of pally-Arabism.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The insidious disease of pally-Arabism.


You know there will be NO response; don’t you?  🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱👍👍👍


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2022)

*Both mother and baby delivered in emergency C-section are in critical condition *
*Fatah encourages more terror: “Save your bullets and use them against the occupation (i.e., Israel)” *
*4 Americans injured in attack – one in critical condition  *
*US Ambassador Tom Nides tweeted that he was “deeply saddened” that Americans were injured  *
*However, Amb. Nides has not condemned Fatah’s support for the shooting that injured the Americans. The US supports Fatah and its leader Mahmoud Abbas, and funds Fatah via its funding of the PA *

(full article online)









						Fatah praises shooting of pregnant woman and 7 others: “Praise to the one whose rifle only speaks against his enemy!” | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah praises shooting of pregnant woman and 7 others: “Praise to the one whose rifle only speaks against his enemy!”




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> *Both mother and baby delivered in emergency C-section are in critical condition *
> *Fatah encourages more terror: “Save your bullets and use them against the occupation (i.e., Israel)” *
> *4 Americans injured in attack – one in critical condition  *
> *US Ambassador Tom Nides tweeted that he was “deeply saddened” that Americans were injured  *
> ...


Headline: “Palestinian factions welcome the shooting operation in Jerusalem”
“Today, Sunday [Aug. 14, 2022], a number of Palestinian factions welcomed the operation (i.e., shooting attack, 8 wounded) in Jerusalem, in which a Palestinian resistance member [Amir Sidawi] shot and wounded 7 settlers.
*The Hamas Movement described the operation as ‘heroic and brave,’* and said that it constitutes a natural response to the wild behavior of the occupation soldiers and settlers and their daily crimes against the Palestinian people, its land, and its sites that are holy to Islam and Christianity…
*The Popular Front [for the Liberation of Palestine] (PFLP) praised the operation and said that it ‘proves anew that our people’s resistance is continuing in all forms and throughout the occupied Palestinian land.’ *
It added: ‘The operation was a natural response by our people to the occupation’s escalating crimes.’”
[Ma’an, independent Palestinian news agency, Aug. 14, 2022]
Headline: “The Democratic Front [for the Liberation of Palestine] views the operation in Jerusalem as a natural response to the occupation’s crimes”
“The Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP) praised the shooting operation in occupied Jerusalem (i.e., attack by terrorist Amir Sidawi, 8 wounded).
*In a statement that reached the [independent Palestinian news] agency Ma’an, the DFLP said that the operation* is a natural response to the occupation’s incessant crimes against the [Palestinian] people everywhere.
The DFLP added: ‘[Israeli Prime Minister Yair] Lapid is presenting his credentials as a war criminal to a society that espouses racial discrimination in the occupation state, *out of the thought that he is capable of extinguishing the resistance and terrifying our people.’ 
The DFLP emphasized that the popular resistance in all its forms continues* (i.e., term used by Palestinians, which also refers to the use of violence and terror), *and that the occupation will not be able to extinguish its fire that is awakening in the Gaza Strip and Jerusalem.” *
[Ma’an, independent Palestinian news agency, Aug. 14, 2022]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2022)

Amira Hass in Haaretz published a detailed account of the Gazans who died in Operation Breaking Dawn and the circumstances of each death. I disagree with several of her conclusions, and she doesn't identify all of their affiliations with terror groups, but on the whole it is a reasonably fair article that squarely blames Islamic Jihad for the deaths of 19 civilians including 12 children, far more than were killed in Israeli attacks that were targeting terrorists and military targets.



> Despite Palestinian media attributing all deaths to Israeli attacks, *Gazans know well that a very high number of victims stemmed from failed rocket launches by Islamic Jihad.
> 
> The high number of fatalities from so-called internal fire has embittered Palestinians, some Gazans told Haaretz. *



Amira Hass is a reliably anti-Israel reporter for Haaretz, often quoted by anti-Zionist activists and faux "human rights" professionals. 

Which is why this article is being nearly universally ignored by the anti-Israel crowd who have insisted that every dead child was "murdered" by Israel - and fundraised based on that lie.

The only exception I could find was James Zogby, prominent Arab American and pollster, who took advantage of the fact that the Haaretz article is only visible to subscribers - so he misrepresented the article as saying that all the civilians were"murdered " by Israel. 




Mainstream media journalists, who follow Haaretz religiously, have also ignored this story that damns Islamic Jihad for its responsibility for the bulk of the civilians killed.At best they have maintained a "he said, she said" narrative where Israel tells the truth and the Palestinians deny it. 

It is essentially a conspiracy of silence to make sure that the world doesn't learn the truth, outside of the one failed rocket attack Israel documented in Jabalia.

But Arabic-language media has no such qualms. 

Arabic sites, including the influential UK-based Al Quds, have translated and published the Haaretz article. It was also translated in the popular NABD news aggregator. The article is even in one Palestinian media outlet that regularly translates Hebrew articles into Arabic, as well as in "Palestine Forum." 

The Arab world, including Palestinians, is being more honest about Islamic Jihad's culpability in the deaths of children than the Western mainstream media has been. 

The worst of all in attempting to hide these deaths are the very "human rights groups" whose job is to protect these civilians. They know the truth very well but have done everything they can to hide it. 










						Arab media more honest about Islamic Jihad killing Gaza civilians than Western media and "human rights" groups
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Headline: “Palestinian factions welcome the shooting operation in Jerusalem”
> “Today, Sunday [Aug. 14, 2022], a number of Palestinian factions welcomed the operation (i.e., shooting attack, 8 wounded) in Jerusalem, in which a Palestinian resistance member [Amir Sidawi] shot and wounded 7 settlers.
> *The Hamas Movement described the operation as ‘heroic and brave,’* and said that it constitutes a natural response to the wild behavior of the occupation soldiers and settlers and their daily crimes against the Palestinian people, its land, and its sites that are holy to Islam and Christianity…
> *The Popular Front [for the Liberation of Palestine] (PFLP) praised the operation and said that it ‘proves anew that our people’s resistance is continuing in all forms and throughout the occupied Palestinian land.’ *
> ...


Again, I THANK you for this post! Seriously, you should read them instead of just cutting and pasting. 
“ Crimes” against Sites Holy to Islam and Christianity?   LOL 😆 
Stupid, that’s exactly how the Jewish people feel about THEIR Holy Sites; you know, the ones they were forbidden to go to until 1967
Please tell us why the Jewish people shouldn’t have the same religious rights as others? There will be no answer; KEEP POSTING !!!   🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱🥱🥱🥱👍


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Again, I THANK you for this post! Seriously, you should read them instead of just cutting and pasting.
> “ Crimes” against Sites Holy to Islam and Christianity?   LOL 😆
> Stupid, that’s exactly how the Jewish people feel about THEIR Holy Sites; you know, the ones they were forbidden to go to until 1967
> Please tell us why the Jewish people shouldn’t have the same religious rights as others? There will be no answer; KEEP POSTING !!!   🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱🥱🥱🥱👍


When Palestinians have equal rights we can talk.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When Palestinians have equal rights we can talk.


When all Palestinians have equal rights in Gaza and the PA THEN we may be able to talk.

We all know the poor in Gaza and the PA do not have equal rights at all.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When Palestinians have equal rights we can talk.


Nice try but no cigar! The OFFICIAL POLICY of the PLO is that Jews are NOT permitted at the Western Wall 
So the Israelis are to give in to every single demand and then “ hope “ they will have the same rights as the Muslims and Christians without ANY reassurance?  You are a FUNNY GUY 👍👍🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 14, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Nice try but no cigar! The OFFICIAL POLICY of the PLO is that Jews are NOT permitted at the Western Wall
> So the Israelis are to give in to every single demand and then “ hope “ they will have the same rights as the Muslims and Christians without ANY reassurance?  You are a FUNNY GUY 👍👍🇮🇱🇮🇱🇮🇱


Of course Tinmore has nothing to say👍. The Israelis should just concede to all demands and “ hope’ they will have the same religious freedom?
You are too delusional to realistically expect Israel should put themselves in a worse position then they were in 1967. You are entertaining. 🇮🇱 i✡️


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2022)

[ Never against the Crusaders, the Ottomans or the Jordanians and Egyptians.  Of course it is about the Jews ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


You've been insisting that the Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne. Is there another Pal'istan we don't know about?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 15, 2022)

A truly demented Islamic terrorist Cult.












						Fatah praises shooting of pregnant woman and 7 others: “Praise to the one whose rifle only speaks against his enemy!” | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah praises shooting of pregnant woman and 7 others: “Praise to the one whose rifle only speaks against his enemy!”




					palwatch.org
				




Fatah praises shooting of pregnant woman and 7 others: “Praise to the one whose rifle only speaks against his enemy!”​Itamar Marcus and Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Aug 14, 2022

*Both mother and baby delivered in emergency C-section are in critical condition *
*Fatah encourages more terror: “Save your bullets and use them against the occupation (i.e., Israel)” *
*4 Americans injured in attack – one in critical condition  *
*US Ambassador Tom Nides tweeted that he was “deeply saddened” that Americans were injured  *
*However, Amb. Nides has not condemned Fatah’s support for the shooting that injured the Americans. The US supports Fatah and its leader Mahmoud Abbas, and funds Fatah via its funding of the PA  *
In three posts on its official Facebook page, Fatah – headed by PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas – hurried to endorse and praise the terrorist and his shooting attack carried out last night in Jerusalem. But more than that, Fatah also encouraged additional attacks, urging Palestinians to “save your bullets and use them against the occupation (i.e., Israel).”


----------



## Hollie (Aug 15, 2022)

I suppose there's no allowance for criticism concerning the Islamic terrorist funding agency. 











						EXCLUSIVE: Senior U.N. Official Fired for Condemning Palestinian Terror Rockets
					

The head of a U.N. office tasked with Palestinian aid has been fired after posting a tweet condemning Palestinian terrorist rocket fire.




					www.breitbart.com
				




The head of a U.N. office tasked with Palestinian aid has been fired after posting a tweet condemning Gaza terrorist rocket fire in the wake of Israel’s conflict with the Islamic Jihad terror group.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

In recent days, Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas:

- Offered condolences to Egyptian leaders on the tragic church fire
- Offered condolences on the assassination of a Fatah military leader in Lebanon by unknown people
- Called three terrorist prisoners who were recently  released by Israel
- Congratulated Chad's leader for its independence day, as well as those of Ecuador and Singapore
- Offered condolences to the families of three terrorists killed in Nablus by the IDF
- Condemned Israel for its "continued aggression against our people"

With this busy schedule of statements and phone calls, his choice not to condemn a terror attack in Jerusalem that targeted religious Jews is not an oversight. It is a deliberate decision.

Because Mahmoud Abbas and the Palestinian Authority support, tacitly or explicitly, every terror attack.

The only time they condemn terror attacks is when they are pressured to do so by the United States. Otherwise, while they don't issue congratulations like Hamas and Islamic Jihad, they definitely don't issue condemnations. 











						Palestinian leaders deliberately avoid condemning Jerusalem attack
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

[ This is where time and money goes in Gaza ]

The Israel Defense Forces on Monday revealed it discovered and “foiled” a tunnel dug by the Hamas terror group in the northern Gaza Strip that crossed into Israeli territory though it did not manage to penetrate Israel’s border barrier.

According to the IDF, the “terror tunnel,” which had two branches, did not pose a danger to Israeli towns along the border, as Israel has a high-tech underground wall protecting its southern towns against Gazan attack tunnels, which once posed a major threat.

Israel’s subterranean barrier — an underground reinforced concrete wall that is studded with sensors to detect tunnels — runs parallel to the overground border — a 20-foot (six-meter) steel fence — inside Israeli territory, several dozen meters from the internationally marked border. The IDF also has a network of radar arrays, other surveillance sensors, and remote-controlled weaponry along the border.

(full article online)










						IDF says it foiled Hamas attack tunnel with two branches along northern Gaza border
					

Official says tunnel first struck during last year's war, but since repaired and extended by Hamas; it crossed into Israeli territory, but posed no danger due to underground wall




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

Today, the 18th of the Hebrew month of Av, is the anniversary of the 1929 Arab massacre of 67 Jews in Hebron. While the massacre started in Hebron, rampaging Arabs also murdered Jews in Jerusalem and Tzefat. In total, in the course of just one week, Arabs murdered 130 Jews. 

Of the many participants in the massacre, three murderers, who “committed particularly brutal murders [of Jews] at Safed and Hebron,” according to the report by the British Government to the League of Nations (Dec. 31, 1930), were singled out by the British authorities and hung for their actions.  

While the massacre took place 65 years before its creation, the Palestinian Authority has adopted the three murderers as Palestinian heroes and role models, and it marks the day of their hanging, using it as an opportunity to glorify their killings every year. 

This year is no different, and the PA published numerous items in its official PA press honoring the killers. Referring to them as “fighters” and “Martyrs” the PA official daily intertwined the glorification of the murderers with the modern-day PA policy prohibiting the sale of land to Jews: 



> “Yesterday, June 17 [2022], was the 92nd anniversary of the execution of the three *fighters Muhammad Jamjoum, Fuad Hijazi, and Ataa Al-Zir* (i.e., the murderers) by the British Mandate authorities…
> *The three Martyrs* wrote a letter the day before the execution which said: ‘…We have willingly sacrificed our souls and skulls so they will be foundations for building our nation’s independence and freedom, so that the nation will continue to be united and carrying out jihad in order to remove the enemies from Palestine and so that we will protect its land and *not sell even one inch of it to the enemies.’” *
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, June 18, 2022]



The article was accompanied with an image of three cards hanging from nooses with “Muhammad Jamjoum,” “Fuad Hijazi,” and “Ataa Al-Zir” written on them. The text at bottom of the cards reads: “The Martyrs of the Al-Buraq Rebellion (i.e., the PA name for the massacre and accompanying riots) June 17, 1930” 







PA TV marked the hanging of the murderers by running a number of special fillers. One filler shows an artist creating an image of murderers Muhammad Jamjoum, Fuad Hijazi, and Ataa Al-Zir, while part of the song “From Acre Prison”, in which murderer Ataa Al-Zir is referred to as “the distinguished person,” is played in the background.  



(full article online)









						PA continues to celebrate the most heinous murderers who participated in the 1929 Arab massacre of the Jews | PMW Analysis
					

PA continues to celebrate the most heinous murderers who participated in the 1929 Arab massacre of the Jews




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

During Operation Breaking Dawn, the amount of damage Israel inflicted on Gaza was very limited. As far as I can tell, in only two cases did we see an entire building leveled in an urban area as the IDF successfully targeted top Islamic Jihad figures.

But Gaza photographers need to make the most of these incidents. They must find ways to frame their photos to make the damage look far more devastating than it is. 

Here you can see the area of the airstrike. Although there was some damage in the buildings surrounding the strike, for the most part this is the entire area with large amounts of rubble.







The Rafah airstrike that killed Khaled Mansour has become the favored area for Gaza news photographers to stage scenes that they hope to sell to Western agencies. 

And nothing sells like sad looking children.













The photographer, Omar Ashtawy, hedged his bets - in case no one wanted to buy photos of sad children, he also wanted to stage photos of the same children "playing" in the rubble, showing how resilient they are.









Hey, if one meme doesn't work, maybe another one will.

The same photographer has some shots of the cemetery where four kids were killed by an Islamic Jihad rocket - but his caption says it was an Israeli airstrike. He again staged it with a child. Yet his photo shows the damage that Gaza rockets, deliberately filled with nails and sharp shrapnel are designed to inflict as they pockmarked cement gravestones.















						The Gaza fauxtography continues
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

Israeli security forces arrested three Palestinian suspects early Monday morning over the alleged illegal trade of stolen antiquities in the northern West Bank.

The Israeli military liaison to the Palestinians said in a statement that its forces, along with Border Police, uncovered rare archaeological findings worth hundreds of thousands of shekels as well as weapons during its raid on the suspects’ homes in the villages of Burka, Hawara and Silat al-Daher.

Among the items recovered Monday were coins, titles and stone doors from the Roman and Byzantine periods, along with ancient tools from the Iron Age and the 7th Century.

According to the 1978 Antiquities Law, all antiquities discovered in Israel post-1978 are the property of the State of Israel. Anyone who finds an artifact must turn it over to the Israel Antiquities Authority within 15 days.

It is forbidden to trade in antiquities without receiving a license from the Culture Ministry or from the IAA. All antiquities shipped abroad must be registered and shipped through a licensed dealer. The IAA reserves the right to confiscate any item not registered.




Stolen antiquities recovered during an arrest operation in the West Bank on August 15, 2022. (Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories)


Monday’s raid came a month after another bust by authorities in the northern Israeli city of Afula, where a local resident is suspected of illegal trade and illegally excavating antiquities at archaeological sites, causing untold damage, and the use of a metal detector to discover thousands of gold, silver and bronze coins.










						Israel recovers rare findings from alleged antiquities traffickers in West Bank
					

Three Palestinian suspects arrested, illegal weapons seized, in operation that followed arrest of prominent dealer in northern West Bank several months ago




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Lastamender (Aug 15, 2022)

Can someone answer these questions?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Israeli security forces arrested three Palestinian suspects early Monday morning over the alleged illegal trade of stolen antiquities in the northern West Bank.
> 
> The Israeli military liaison to the Palestinians said in a statement that its forces, along with Border Police, uncovered rare archaeological findings worth hundreds of thousands of shekels as well as weapons during its raid on the suspects’ homes in the villages of Burka, Hawara and Silat al-Daher.
> 
> ...


Which is Exactly Palestinians will never 👎 have control of it.  🇮🇱


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

Confirming Israeli account, some Gazans acknowledge PIJ rockets landed inside Strip
					

Terror group's capabilities called into question after its fire kills Gazans, fails to deal blow to Israel; Hamas said furious with PIJ for refusing help in improving rockets




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

Friendly fire









						Islamic Jihad accidentally killed Hamas terrorist with misfired rocket
					

During Operation Breaking Dawn, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad accidentally killed a Hamas terrorist with their own misfired rocket that was aimed toward Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2022)

USA INJUSTICE & TYRRANY againist palestinian!  al arian​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> USA INJUSTICE & TYRRANY againist palestinian!  al arian​


Victims.  Palestinians are victims !!!!

Of their own making.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 16, 2022)

The Iranian mullahcrats are doing the islamo high five. 






			Islamic Jihad killed more Hamas terrorists in Gaza operation than IDF did
		

https://www.jpost.com/
Islamic Jihad killed more Hamas terrorists in Gaza operation than IDF did​
Neither of the two Hamas operatives that were killed during Operation Breaking Dawn last week were targeted by the Israel Defense Forces, The Jerusalem Post learned on Tuesday.




© (photo credit: Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades website/screenshot)Ahmed Muhammad Afana
At least one of the terrorists was accidentally killed by Islamic Jihad rocket fire, and the IDF is confident that it did not kill the other, but doesn't know with certainty how the second operative died. This would likely mean that more Hamas operatives were killed by another terrorist organization by accident than by the IDF during the hostilities


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 16, 2022)

Islamic Jihad (PIJ) is really, really trying hard to spin Operation Breaking Dawn as a victory. 

The latest delusional logic comes from a Palestine Today  interview of PIJ political bureau member Dr. Walid al-Qatati.

 “The loss of the martyrs, especially the great leaders, saddens and pains us and leaves a great void for their families and their movement, but this does not affect the course of jihad, but *rather increases it strength and vitality*. vitality on the march of jihad and resistance until victory," al-Qatati stated.

If killing PIJ leaders strengthens the movement, then by all means, let's continue!

Al Qatati says that Israel tried to drive a wedge between Islamic Jihad, Hamas and ordinary Gazans, but it failed to do so. He doesn't really explain why Hamas didn't join the battle, though, or why even Islamic Jihad never claimed to be acting on behalf of Gazans. 

He also claims that Israel is hiding the extent of damage and injuries from Islamic Jihad rockets, because - apparently - Israel controls its media so well.

And what about the accomplishments that Islamic Jihad claimed when the fighting stopped, that Israel agreed to release two prisoners who have not been released? He brushes that  aside, saying that Israel is procrastinating, but the battle has achieved the most important goals of hurting Israeli security,  the continuation of the flame of jihad and resistance, and the affirmation of the unity of all the battlefields of national struggle in Palestine.

Meanwhile, in the real world, Islamic Jihad officials privately admit that the deaths of their leaders was a major blow to them. 




> One senior Islamic Jihad leader told AFP that the commanders killed were replaced “within minutes,” but Ahmed al-Mudallal, from the group’s political bureau, acknowledged the impact.
> 
> “This round was difficult,” he told AFP. “We lost many major military leaders that were important to us.”
> 
> Mudallal’s son Ziad — an Islamic Jihad officer — was killed alongside senior commander Khaled Mansour in a strike in Gaza’s southern city of Rafah.



That AFP article also notes that, unlike the wars waged by Hamas, Gazans gained nothing from this mini-war - no concessions from Israel on loosening the closure, for example. Islamic Jihad's reputation in Gaza is in tatters between the selfish goals of the war to get Israel to release one of their leaders, to the rockets that PIJ shot into Gaza killing many civilians, to not extracting any concessions from Israel to stop the fighting. 










						Islamic Jihad official: "Killing our leaders makes us stronger!" Sounds good to me.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)

On Tuesday, Mahmoud Abbas accused Israel of perpetrating 50 "holocausts" on the Palestinians:



> Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas caused shock in Germany Tuesday when, standing beside German Chancellor Olaf Scholz in Berlin, he accused Israel of committing “holocausts” against Palestinians over the years.
> 
> Abbas was responding to a reporter’s question about the upcoming anniversary of the Munich massacre half a century ago.  Asked whether as Palestinian leader he planned to apologize to Israel and Germany for the attack ahead of the 50th anniversary, Abbas responded instead by citing allegations of atrocities committed by Israel since 1947.
> 
> ...



This antisemitism and Holocaust trivialization is hardly anomalous for Abbas. He has a long history of making unmistakably antisemitic statements - yet he is still considered a respected statesman who travels to Western capitals.

The fact that he spouted this hate while answering a question about apologizing for the Munich Olympic massacre of 1972 is telling, because it was Mahmoud Abbas himself who financed that operation. 

Abbas' antisemitism goes back decades. His doctoral thesis, which he turned into a book ("The Other Side: the Secret Relations between Nazism and the Leadership of the Zionist Movement") says that it was a "myth" and "fantastic lie" that six million Jews were murdered in the Holocaust. And Jews were responsible in large part for the Jews that were killed: "The Zionist movement led a broad campaign of incitement against the Jews living under Nazi rule, in order to arouse the government's hatred of them, to fuel vengeance against them, and to expand the mass extermination." He also compared Jews to Nazis, saying, “We find that Zionists believe in the purity of the Jewish race, as Hitler believed in the purity of the Aryan race."

And to top it all off, he quoted a Holocaust denier saying that the gas chambers were a myth.

In 2015, Abbas spread antisemitism and incitement to violence. He said, "The Al-Aqsa Mosque and the Church of the Holy Sepulcher are ours. They are all ours, and [Jews] have no right to defile them with their filthy feet. We shall not allow them to do so, and we shall do whatever we can to protect Jerusalem."

Two weeks after calling on protecting Jerusalem by any means, the "knife intifada" broke out, ostensibly to defend Jerusalem from Jews. And on the first anniversary of the speech, another terror wave gripped Israel. 

In 2018, Abbas suggested that Jews who were facing extermination in Europe preferred to stay there than to emigrate to Israel. “The Jews did not want to emigrate even with murder and slaughter. Even during the Holocaust, they did not emigrate." In reality, hundreds of thousands were unable to emigrate because Abbas' fellow Arabs pressured Great Britain to block nearly all Jewish immigration. This is a particularly degusting example of victim-blaming - but not even close to the worst.

Abbas came up with new justifications for the Holocaust in a speech of pure hate in 2018. He told an audience of PLO members that the Jews of Europe brought the Holocaust upon themselves because of usury, banking and their “social function.” He also said that Jews are descended from Khazars, and Israel is a purely European colonial project with nothing to do with Jewish history,

Beyond that, he blamed Jews for their own persecutionthroughout the centuries: “From the 11th century until the Holocaust that took place in Germany, the Jews – who moved to Western and Eastern Europe – were subjected to a massacre every 10 to 15 years. But why did this happen?...The Jewish issue that was widespread in all European countries... was not because of their religion, but rather their social role related to usury and banks.”

In 2016, speaking to the European Parliament, Abbas said, “Only a week ago, a number of rabbis in Israel announced, and made a clear announcement, demanding that their government poison the water to kill the Palestinians." After a firestorm, he retracted that statement - and today, no one seems to remember his blood libel.

Earlier this year, he said, "The Christian is the brother of the Muslim. They celebrate together, suffer together, live together, work together, and fight together against* their enemy*." Meaning, the  Jew is the enemy.

This is a consistent pattern of antisemitism. These words are not errors or mistakes - this is what Mahmoud Abbas believes. 

Inevitably, since Germany is up in arms over this latest outrageous statement, Abbas will issue a thoroughly fake apology, claiming that he has nothing against Jews, and the media and world leaders will let it slide - as they did every single previous time. 

(full article online )









						A short history of Mahmoud Abbas' clear and explicit antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)

Mahmoud Abbas yet again spouted antisemitic lies in Germany on Tuesday, Palestinian officials and pundits unanimously supported him. 

Bassam al-Salihi, head of the People's Party and PLO Executive Committee member,  wrote that Abbas' statement that Israel committed fifty "holocausts" against Palestinians was true. "President Abbas' statements express the position of all the Palestinians, and the unrelenting Israeli incitement against the Palestinian president is totally and completely rejected," he wrote on his Facebook page.

Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah movement also supported his statement. Fatah spokesman Munther al-Hayek said that Abbas' words were meant "to remind the world of the suffering of the Palestinian people and the massacres committed by Israel." If there is to be any apology, al-Hayek said, it should be to the Palestinian people "whose land was occupied and the most heinous crimes were committed in front of the eyes and ears of the world without the killer being held accountable."

Ma'an News Agency reported Abbas' statements as "bold" and dismissed criticism by Israel as "hysteria."

The editor of Amad strongly defended Abbas' antisemitism, saying that "the patriot must stand without hesitation, conditionality, or thinking in the battle to defend President Abbas’s words, and that they represent what every Palestinian inside and outside the homeland believes… It is a political moment that never accepts neutrality. Silence on the fascist entity's war against the content of President Abbas's words is a partnership in it..there is no consolation for the cowards and the trembling."

Wattan.net even went beyond Abbas' words, with a Jew-hating screed that said that Israel is guilty of far more than 50 "holocausts." By insisting that the Holocaust is a unique event, the editorial says, Jews believe that their lives are worth more than anyone else's. "The Zionist extremist voices that have become addicted to blackmailing the world are nothing but a follow-up to the idea of ethnic or religious discrimination linked to the illusion and myth of 'God’s Chosen People'  attributed to a racist god, and a real estate and land dealer who is intolerant of a part of his creation, which does not fit the description of the Creator."

I could not find one condemnation of Abbas' words in Palestinian media. 

For his part, Abbas' fake apology was an excuse to insult Israel again. He didn't apologize at all, but merely said that he "condemned the Holocaust in the strongest terms," which is as low a bar as one can imagine. 

But Abbas then attacked Israel, and implied that what Israel does is worse than the Holocaust, saying, "the crimes and massacres committed against the Palestinian people since the Nakba at the hands of the Israeli forces... have not stopped to this day." Meaning, the Holocaust ended in the 1940s but Palestinian suffering has lasted for over seven decades. (This theme has been used often in Palestinian media.)

Among the anti-Israel activists I follow on social media, I could not find one condemning Abbas' words besides J-Street. This includes the self-described experts on antisemitism who follow he Middle East extensively like Linda Sarsour, Rashida Tlaib, Marc Lamont Hill, and Peter Beinart. Because to them, if antisemitism doesn't come from a white nationalist, it isn't antisemitism. 

Their silence condones Abbas.










						Palestinian officials and media unanimously support Abbas' antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)

From Human Rights Watch:




> Israeli authorities should immediately release the French-Palestinian human rights worker Salah Hamouri from administrative detention and reverse the decision to revoke his residency status in his native Jerusalem, Human Rights Watch said today.
> 
> ...The military courts based their decisions to detain him on secret information they allege points to Hamouri’s involvement in the activities of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), *a Palestinian political movement with an armed wing. *


UN Special Rapporteur Francesca Albanese tweeted, "French-Palestinian Salah Hammouri *is a human rights defender* who has been persecuted for years. *Israel may call him a 'terrorist' but the reality says otherwise.* "

Let's look at reality.

HRW used to mention that the PFLP does not distinguish between its terror and "political" wings. Now it treats it as a political organization - even though nothing has changed.

The PFLP's own political platform explicitly supports terror: "It it is a natural right, and duty that the Palestinian people should defend itself, resist the occupation through various means of struggle, including armed struggle. ..[T]he form of armed struggle should be dealt with at each stage as a means to serve the inclusive political vision which is responsible for determining the function to be done at each stage of the struggle..."

And the PFLP still engages in terror. They were responsible for the murder of Rina Shnerb in 2019.

There is no doubt that Hamouri is a member of the PFLP, even though HRW says it is "alleged."  Here is an article (archived) from the PFLP website that calls him a "comrade" and notes that he planned to assassinate the Chief Rabbi of Israel - and he justified it years afterwards.









> *Comrade Salah Hamouri*, the former Palestinian prisoner freed as part of the prisoner exchange on December 18, 2011, said upon his release that “*there is no option for the Palestinian people except resistance, *because it is the only way for us to achieve our people’s rights, our freedom, and our self-determination.”
> 
> He served nearly seven years in Israeli prison, charged with planning to assassinate Ovadia Yosef, the leader of the Shas party and the Chief Rabbi of Israel. “This man is and will remain a symbol of racism and fanaticism in Israel,” Hamouri said.



And when he says "resistance," *he means murdering Jews. 
*
A PFLP envoy to Cuba claimed the organization supports human rights - and *one of those human rights is to murder Israeli Jews. *



> We reaffirm our commitment to our goals, principles and inalienable Palestinian national rights. Some of these have been recognized and approved by the norms, principles, conventions, international resolutions, international law* and human rights*. *The first of these rights is the right of the Palestinian people to resist the occupation by all means and methods.*


"All means and methods" means terrorism. And its main website is filled with praise and support for terror attacks. 

The PFLP is a terrorist organization. It is designated as such by the US, EU, Canada and other countries. No major Western nation distinguishes between a "political party" and "armed wing." Neither does the PFLP itself. This was something apparently created by Human Rights Watch.

But "human rights" leaders are claiming that this convicted and admitted terrorist, who calls for violence, is a "human rights defender." Which indicates that they subscribe to the PFLP philosophy that the first and most important human right is to murder Jews. 










						@HRW and @FranceskAlbs defend a convicted terrorist as a fellow "human rights defender"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 17, 2022)

[ Just trying to make their lives easier ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

The Palestinian Supreme Fatwa Council warns against Israeli interference in Palestinian schools:




> The Supreme Fatwa Council warned against targeting Palestinian education in Jerusalem and the rest of the Palestinian territories by canceling the Palestinian curriculum, closing and demolishing schools, and attempts to impose the Israeli curriculum on Palestinian students studying in Jerusalem schools, in order to market the Zionist narrative, related to the religious and historical rights of Jews.
> 
> The council explained, in a statement today, Thursday, that the occupation authorities had developed an Israeli education curriculum for Arab citizens in the city of Jerusalem after its occupation in 1967, in an attempt to confront the Palestinian narrative and impose the Israeli narrative in its place..., claiming that these schools practice incitement in their curricula, while the real goal lies in trying to impose the Israeli curriculum.


Of course, Israel should impose the same standards on Arab Jerusalem schools as in Arab schools elsewhere in Israel. And Israel has been encouraging that in various ways for years. And many Arab schools have embraced and supported that!



> The Council also condemned the decision of the occupation court, to demolish and destroy the Ain Samia Basic School, stressing that* these attacks against education and schools constitute a heinous crime added to the series of continuous crimes of the occupation against the educational sector,* noting that these crimes constitute a *flagrant violation of the right of students to safe and free education. They call on *international legal, human rights and media institutions and organizations to assume its legal and moral responsibilities towards the escalating violations of the occupation, and work to curb these aggressive practices, expose them and provoke them in all forums and fields, and provide protection and advocacy for our students.


We see rhetoric like this all the time, escalating and threatening in the most extreme terms whenever anything doesn't go their way.

Let's look at the Ain Samia school:





It is an illegal structure. And it is unsafe.

According to this article that is sympathetic to the desire to build these ad-hoc schools as land grabs in the West Bank:




> Although* construction was not completed*, the educational process began with the attendance of ten students, with about 50 others joining their colleagues within days.
> 
> The *tin-built school looks like a skeleton, and lacks the main facilities such as yards, laboratories, water and electricity networks, and even the blackboard*, while activists and parents are trying to complete the construction.


No one would tolerate such a school that doesn't even have a bathroom.  But the Palestinians tell the world that Israel is violating Palestinian human rights by stopping classes in such a dangerous structure. 
This is a small example of how they lie, constantly, consistently, and in a way to appeal to ignorant Westerners who don't bother to Google the information to learn the truth.










						A small part of the tsunami of lies: The Ain Samia School
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

https://twitter.com/hashtag/gettingmarriedinGaza?src=hashtag_click


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

[ And Israel knows where the weapons are ]

Gaza’s ruling Hamas terrorist organization has installed an array of rocket launchers and projectiles in a very narrow “buffer zone” along Israel’s southern border, according to a report Wednesday night by Israel’s _KAN News 11_ public broadcaster.

About half of the terrorist organization’s arsenal of 10,000 rockets was planted in the buffer zone — an open area between the perimeter fence with Israel and the first line of homes in the enclave. 

The rocket-lined “security belt” stretches around the entire Gaza Strip, from north to south, according to the report.

The rocket launchers are planted in pits about a half a meter (1.6 feet) deep. All are connected to a Hamas rocket fire array that is activated remotely, _Channel 11_ reported.

The rocket array is camouflaged in the fields under agricultural crops.

Hamas is currently working on producing enough rockets to fire at Israel in the “hundreds” every day for a month. 

One of the reasons Hamas did not join Palestinian Islamic Jihad’s mini-war against Israel earlier this month has to do with the fact that Gaza’s rulers have not yet reached this goal.

(full article online)




			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye-on-palestine/hamas/report-hamas-rings-gaza-with-rocket-launchers/2022/08/18/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

Yesterday, Israel shut down seven Palestinian organizations with ties to the PFLP terror group.

I have recently shown how the PFLP remains a terrorist organization, which explicitly calls for violence and killing Jews as part of "legal resistance."  Organizations like Al Haq, Addameer and Defense for Children-Palestine are dominated with PFLP operators. The idea that terrorists are also human rights advocates is obscene, yet the UN and groups like Human Rights Watch support them (and the PFLP itself.)

The PFLP website is the best place to see how, to them, human rights is just another weapon. Two articles are juxtaposed: praise for the terror attack in Jerusalem and a meeting between PFLP representatives and UNRWA to discuss "human rights" in Gaza.




But now, the Palestinian Authority has responded to the Israeli closure - by saying that they will soon publish their own list of Jewish organizations that they claim are terrorist!




> The Minister of Foreign Affairs and Expatriates, Dr. Riyad Al-Maliki, expressed the readiness of the State of Palestine to announce *a large list of names of Israeli organizations to be placed on terrorist lists*, as part of steps the leadership is working to take in response to the ongoing crimes of the occupation against our people, and its denial of international legitimacy resolutions.
> 
> Al-Maliki said in an interview with "Voice of Palestine" radio this Thursday morning, that work is underway to complete the legal procedures to put*Jewish organizations on terrorist lists*, and mobilize international support to classify them as terrorist organizations and demand the international community not to deal with them so that this list will be announced in the appropriate time.



Notice that the Palestinian Authority calls them "Jewish organizations."

This sounds like the Palestinian response to MEMRI and Palestinian Media Watch reports on incitement in Palestinian media - they now regularly publish their own examples of what they call "incitement" in Israeli media, which is usually nothing of the sort. 

But if Israel accuses Palestinians of something, they respond with the "I'm rubber, you're glue" strategy of saying that Israel is always the more guilty party in every single sphere.










						The Palestinian "I'm rubber, you're glue" strategy
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

A senior Russian official met the commander of Palestinian security forces to discuss military and intelligence co-operation, Moscow’s defence ministry said on Wednesday.

Without providing details, it said that Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin held talks with Major General Nidal Abu Dukhan from the Palestinian National Authority on the margins of a security conference held alongside Russia’s Army-2022 forum.

(full article online)









						Palestinian General Discusses Military Co-Operation At Talks in Moscow
					

Russian President Vladimir Putin shakes hands with Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas during their meeting in Sochi, Russia November 23, 2021. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

PA president’s statement in Berlin that “Israel has committed 50 holocausts” against the Palestinian people made German politicians so furious that he won’t be welcome for a while, Ron Prosor says.​








						Israel's envoy to Germany: 'No one will invite Abbas back here'
					

PA president’s statement in Berlin that “Israel has committed 50 holocausts” against the Palestinian people made German politicians so furious that he won’t be welcome for a while, Ron Prosor says.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 18, 2022)

At a joint press conference with German Chancellor Olaf Scholz during his visit to Germany, PA Chairman Abbas was asked to apologize for the massacre at the Munich Olympics 50 years ago when Palestinian terrorists murdered 11 Israeli athletes. 

Instead of apologizing, Abbas accused Israel of committing “50 Holocausts” against the Palestinians.  

But there is an obvious reason why Abbas didn’t apologize for the massacre at the Munich Olympics:  The PA and Fatah are proud of the attack and the murders.

The deadly terror attack in which eight Palestinian terrorists from the terror organization Black September - a secret branch of Fatah - broke into the athletes' village at the Munich Olympics on Sept. 5, 1972, took Israeli athletes and coaches hostage, and ultimately murdered 11 of them, is one of the flagships of Palestinian terrorism. 

For almost 50 years, the PA, and Fatah – both institutions that Abbas currently heads, have expressed satisfaction with this terror attack and admiration for the terrorists. When describing the massacre and the terrorists, the PA/Fatah use terms like “pride,” “glory,” “heroic,” and “beloved.”   

Just a few months ago, Palestinian Media Watch reported that one of Abbas’ senior Fatah officials praised the terrorists  who perpetrated the Munich killings as “heroes”: 

-----------
Considering the PA and Fatah’s continuous glorification of the murders of the Israelis in Munich, it comes as no surprise that Abbas refused to apologize as this would be disowning one of the essential elements in the PA’s ideology of endorsing, promoting and glorifying the killing of Israelis.

(full article online)









						Why didn’t Abbas apologize for the Munich Olympics massacre? | PMW Analysis
					

Why didn’t Abbas apologize for the Munich Olympics massacre?




					palwatch.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 18, 2022)

Palestinian leadership often even pays Palestinians to kill Israel's even it means becoming martyrs.  The fund is often referred to as the Martyrs Fund, and, pejoratively, as "Pay for Slay."[14][15][16]


----------



## Hollie (Aug 18, 2022)

It's an obvious problem to reverse Trump's policy of cutting off welfare to the Islamic terrorists.

Throwing money at the Islamic terrorist funding agency: UNRWA, will only fund more Islamic terrorism. 










						The lethal indoctrination of children in Palestinian Education
					

How UNRWA-Run schools incubate anti-Semitism and terror. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




Signaling yet another unfortunate reversal of Trump-era policies, President Biden was in Bethlehem in the 'West Bank' on July 15th to affirm U.S. support for the long-aggrieved Palestinian Arabs


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 19, 2022)

What makes this trip different? 

It was Abbas' antisemitic statement that Palestinians have gone through "50 holocausts" from Israel. The rally was to show support as the world condemned him.

The official Palestinian Wafa news agency reports (Arabic version only):




> Our Palestinian people received President Mahmoud Abbas, this evening, Thursday, with a huge and solemn reception, as the Palestinian masses turned around on the outskirts of the road the president passed through near the northern entrance to the city of Al-Bireh, returning from an official visit to Germany,* to confirm his positions which was confirmed on his trip,* which reflects the aspirations and dreams of our people .
> 
> This reception came after popular public calls to receive the president, and the emphasis on our people's support for his statements and political stances .
> 
> ...


This was no spontaneous demonstration, but one organized by Mahmoud Abbas' own Fatah party, as every speaker was from Fatah. 

Which shows that his "apology" wasn't an apology. Abbas is a wily politician and he knows that his antisemitism is a political asset among his people.

What he said in Germany wasn't a dog whistle to extremist Palestinians - it was a bullhorn to mainstream Palestinians, who have the highest rate of antisemitism in the world. His political party isn't even pretending that his words were embarrassing or offensive. Jew-hate is a feature, not a bug, of the "moderate" Palestinians.

That is a much bigger story than Abbas' repeated and consistent antisemitism over the decades. Even when Abbas leaves the scene, the Jew-hate of the Palestinians will remain, and no one is doing anything about it.  

This is the most under-reported story in the Middle East.  



(full article online)









						Palestinians greet Abbas with a rally of support of his antisemitic remarks
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 19, 2022)

Criticizing antisemitism is criticizing Palestinians, according to Palestinians.

Palestinians got the Arab League to issue a statement of condemnation against - Germany. Because Germany doesn't like antisemitism, and therefore their criticizing Mahmoud Abbas' antisemitism (and his non-apology) is an anti-Palestinian stance.


> The General Secretariat of the League of Arab States expressed its rejection and surprise at what appeared to be a German campaign of bullying against Palestine and President Abu Mazen, commenting on his use of the term "Holocaust" to express the Israeli crimes committed against the Palestinian people, which takes matters out of their proper context.
> 
> An official source in the General Secretariat expressed, in a statement today, Friday, the condemnation of some German reactions, *which went too far,* and in an unprecedented manner and without a convincing and rational justification, in *demonizing the Palestinians and underestimating their enormous suffering for decades*, as if the facts were turned on their head and the victim turned into the real culprit, and the Israeli occupation turned into a victim.
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, no German official said anything against Palestinians. Which proves that antisemitism is central to Palestinian philosophy, and any attack on antisemitism is regarded as an attack on Palestinians.

There is rarely such a clear moment that proves that "anti-Zionism" is simply antisemitism in a new package.










						Arab League says criticizing Abbas' antisemitism is anti-Palestinian
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Criticizing antisemitism is criticizing Palestinians, according to Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians got the Arab League to issue a statement of condemnation against - Germany. Because Germany doesn't like antisemitism, and therefore their criticizing Mahmoud Abbas' antisemitism (and his non-apology) is an anti-Palestinian stance.
> 
> ...


Keep dealing those antisemite cards.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Keep dealing those antisemite cards.


Video: See how antisemitism is growing to become mainstream - CNN Video
 Another stupid ignorant comment

According to him the Jewish people use it as a excuse . Consider the source


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 19, 2022)

This is almost surreal. From the Washington Post:



> Israel closed the offices of five leading Palestinian rights organizations in an early-morning raid in Ramallah on Thursday, tightening its restrictions on civil society nearly a year after it labeled the organizations terrorist groups in an internationally criticized move.
> 
> The designation last year led many European supporters to suspend funding of the groups. But the European Union said Israel has not provided sufficient evidence proving PFLP ties.
> 
> “These accusations are not new and Israel failed to convince even its friends,” *Shawan Jabarin, the director of al-Haq*, an internationally respected human rights group that was among those targeted, told the Associated Press on Thursday.


 Jabarin himself has been a PFLP terrorist! 
It took me minutes to Google his name and PFLP in Arabic to find this, where Jabarin represented the PFLP in a West Bank committee on an old failed reconciliation plan:



Even better - this Sama News article from the same time period has Jabarin pulling double duty in representing *both*Al Haq *and* the PFLP at the exact same time!




The Government of Israel has lots more about him and other PFLP operatives in these organizations, you can download an entire booklet on the topic here. They list over a hundred links between terror organizations - primarily socialist, like PFLP - and so-called "human rights" and "civil society" groups. 

No one can seriously doubt that these links exist.

I don't know whether the NGOs are funding the terrorists, or if the ties are otherwise direct. But why should that matter? The terror groups want to destroy Israel by any means, and the socialist terror groups have been using the fiction of "human rights" NGOs to do the exact same job the people with bombs do, just a different weapon. To be sure, because they have gained enough prestige to partner with nd be funded by international NGOs and European countries, they keep their aims cloaked, but their goals are clear: th end of the Jewish state.

How can the Washington Post and other Western media not realize this? The evidence is overwhelming.

I will give $100 to the charity of choice of anyone who finds a single case where any of these NGOs that Israel is calling out have ever condemned a PFLP terror attack.










						Washington Post quotes a terrorist saying there is no proof his group has ties to terror
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Video: See how antisemitism is growing to become mainstream - CNN Video
> Another stupid ignorant comment
> 
> According to him the Jewish people use it as a excuse . Consider the source


Most of the name calling that I have seen was because of that bogus IHRA shit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> This is almost surreal. From the Washington Post:
> 
> 
> Jabarin himself has been a PFLP terrorist!
> ...


Shared membership does not create an affiliation.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Most of the name calling that I have seen was because of that bogus IHRA shit.


How many times have YOU stated that when someone criticizes Israel the Jewish people use the “ Anti Jew Card” as a excuse??


----------



## Hollie (Aug 19, 2022)

In so many ways, these knuckleheads are almost as much a danger to themselves as they are to others.












						Islamic Jihad accidentally killed Hamas terrorist with misfired rocket
					

During Operation Breaking Dawn, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad accidentally killed a Hamas terrorist with their own misfired rocket that was aimed toward Israel.




					www.jpost.com
				




*During Operation Breaking Dawn, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad accidentally killed a Hamas terrorist with their own misfired rocket that was aimed toward Israel.*​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2022)

ديوان الشرق | Al Sharq Diwan - Sumaya Awad: Palestine: A Socialist Perspective​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 19, 2022)

Assault on Joseph’s Tomb Shows Why Only Israel can Protect Holy Sites | United with Israel

  Remember when Tinmore posted a story about how the Palestinians had to have control over E Jerusalem so THEY could protect their Holy Sites and Christian Holy Sites ?  ( Not mentioning Jewish Religious Sites)  One more reason why they will NEVER have E Jerusalem


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 19, 2022)

Hamas Killed 160 Palestinian Children to Build Gaza Tunnels
					

As the death toll of Operation Protective Edge rises, the deaths of children are firmly in the spotlight—and rightly so. It pains all reasonable people to hear of children dying as the consequence of war. Hamas and its supporters display gruesome pictures of dead and wounded children in order to...




					www.tabletmag.com
				




Finally, HAMAS is doing something I agree with !


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.
> 
> ...


Please tell us what Gov't the ' palestinians " had; their President, etc. etc.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 19, 2022)

Time for UNRWA to launch another welfare begging campaign. 









						Cleared for publication: IDF neutralized terror tunnel in northern Gaza
					

IDF identified and neutralized a Hamas terror tunnel with two routes dug from northern Gaza.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




The IDF has identified and neutralized a terror tunnel with two routes belonging to the Hamas terrorist organization, dug from northern Gaza towards Israeli towns and cities


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2022)

Peace & Justice - Linda Sarsour​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Peace & Justice - Linda Sarsour​


YAWN….  Biden Officially officially stated he supported a two State Solution with minor land swaps something the Palestinians reject. He understands why the Jews can’t be a minority in a Muslim Country.  He also stated Jerusalem should be opened to EVERYONE ; something else they reject. I  applaud the Palestinians for their view.  Keep posting  🇮🇱


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> In so many ways, these knuckleheads are almost as much a danger to themselves as they are to others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad it doesn’t happen more often


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 20, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>


Which is EXACTLY why they will never have control of E Jerusalem. To those who spout “ International Law” ;  forbidding entrance to that City defies it 
Ironically, the Palestinians are making their case for the Israelis. Hope they keep it up 👍 🇮🇱✡️


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>


But it's the Palestinian way.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 20, 2022)

Jerusalem’s Jewish Quarter: On the Map
					

The Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem's  Hurva Synagogue and Plaza, Heroes on the Way to You,	Bible Heritage Center - Karaite Community, Live the Bible, The Jticket




					www.israel-best-trips.com
				




Say Israel gave in to EVERY single Palestinian demand except they wanted sovereignty over the Jewish Quarter.  Could a agreement have been reached then?  Would a agreement have been reached? The answer is " no"  
For those Pro Pal Lemonade drinkers it would be amusing to hear their defense


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2022)

Israel should stop with peace offerings, land concessions & saving Palestinian lives in Israeli hospitals.  Nothing but complaints.  Just treat the Palestinians with the same Arab country love, justice & respect they receive & so well deserve.  Want peace?  History has prove king Hussein was right.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 20, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel should stop with peace offerings, land concessions & saving Palestinian lives in Israeli hospitals.  Nothing but complaints.  Just treat the Palestinians with the same Arab country love, justice & respect they receive & so well deserve.  Want peace?  History has prove king Hussein was right.


It’s against INTERNATIONAL LAW to prevent Jews from their Holy Sites. That alone kills ANY further “ discussion “ or debate


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 20, 2022)

Perhaps Israel needs to prevent Palestinians from their mosque built on stolen land from Solomon's Temple.  At least then they would have something worth bitching about.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 20, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>


Why don't they get out and arrest those people for throwing stones?


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why don't they get out and arrest those people for throwing stones?


You would have to have been involved in the incident; boots on the ground.

R


----------



## Hollie (Aug 21, 2022)

It is interesting in the latest skirmish between Israel and PIJ that Hamas was largely sidelined. The Iranian forces took the lead and apparently suffered a humiliating loss as the top leadership was decimated.











						The Israel-PIJ Mini War Was All About Hamas
					

The broader pattern of periodic eruption of Gaza-Israel violence is unlikely to change anytime soon




					nationalinterest.org
				




The brief but intense sprint of violence between Israel and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) that took place across the Gaza-Israel border earlier this month is interesting because of what _did not_ happen during that mini-war. On the surface, the confrontation was simply the latest eruption of violence between Israel and a Palestinian terror group committed to the Jewish state’s destruction. But what appeared as a bilateral escalation had an important regional context: the PIJ was established in 1981 by Iran’s intelligence apparatus. The latter’s support of the PIJ is part of Iran’s continuous efforts to expand its influence in the Middle East at large: in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, and Yemen


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)

[ Red Line Number............ I lost count ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 21, 2022)

*Pally Whining, Complaining and Moaning*










						Palestinian leaders are waging a war on Palestinians - opinion
					

How many Palestinians will be targeted and oppressed by their own leadership – for lack of a better term – before these self-proclaimed pro-Palestinian voices will speak up?




					www.jpost.com
				









PALESTINIANS CLASH with PA security forces during a protest over the death of Nizar Banat, in Ramallah, last year.
(photo credit: FLASH90)

Several weeks ago, Human Rights Watch (HRW) came out with a report criticizing the Palestinian leadership for widespread use of torture. While organizations like HRW are usually and disproportionately focused on condemning Israel, this is not the first report of its kind exposing the problems in Palestinian leadership, both in Hamas and the Palestinian Authority. Shortly after, a report from UN Watch was released, detailing systemic torture of Palestinians. Within the week, a lawsuit was filed in the International Criminal seeking to hold the Palestinian leaders accountable.






I'm not sure what the kerfuffle is all about. Islamic dictators have typically managed their caliphates via oppression, threats and tactics of intimidation. Those attributes define the pattern of behavior for the dictators in both mini-caliphates of the West Bank and Gaza.

Torture of its minions for the glory of the ummah should be something the pallys are willing to acceot.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)

Every year the US gives the Palestinian Authority tens of millions of dollars to support the PA Security Forces. This form of US aid is not affected by any of the provisions of US law that limit aid to the PA, either as a result of its terror rewarding “Pay-for-Slay” policy or as a result of its promotion of an investigation against Israel in the International Criminal Court.  

The EU not only supports the PA Security Forces but has also ploughed tens of millions of euros into the PA court system. 

But do the US and the EU know what is happening with their aid, or what the PA Security Forces – trained by the US or at least funded by the US – are actually doing? Does the EU know what is happening in the PA courts?

Well, one thing they are busy with is arresting and punishing Palestinians who sell land to Jews – “the enemy.” 

According to a 2014 amendment to Palestinian Authority law passed by PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas (Government Decision with Legislative Effect (No. 20)) the maximum sentence for selling land to Jews is life imprisonment with hard labor.  







> *PA TV newsreader:* "[PA] Chairman Mahmoud Abbas published a decision on an amendment to the Jordanian penal law and on its previous amendments in the northern districts (i.e., the West Bank). In the new amendment, he instituted life imprisonment with forced labor for the clandestine transfer, leasing or selling of lands to a hostile country or its citizens. The previous penalty for the clandestine transfer of land was temporary forced labor.
> [Official PA TV, Oct. 21, 2014]


A recent post on a Facebook page of Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah party declared that members of the PA General Intelligence are enforcing this racist law and conducted a “quality operation,” arresting a Palestinian suspected of breaching the prohibition of selling land to Jews. The severity the PA attaches to the crime was further emphasized by the nature of the arrest, which included an “armed confrontation”: 

(full article online)









						Who is enforcing the PA’s antisemitic land laws? | PMW Analysis
					

Who is enforcing the PA’s antisemitic land laws?




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 21, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> But do the US and the EU know what is happening with their aid, or what the PA Security Forces – trained by the US or at least funded by the US – are actually doing? Does the EU know what is happening in the PA courts?


Yes they do. That is why the funding continues.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 21, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Well, one thing they are busy with is arresting and punishing Palestinians who sell land to Jews – “the enemy.”


Hmmm, what would happen if someone sold US land to Hamas?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hmmm, what would happen if someone sold US land to Hamas?



Let's sell them Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 21, 2022)

Since 2007, as I have recently shown, Jabarin has been publicly representing the PFLP in various forums. At least once he represented *both *the PFLP and Al Haq at the same time. This is years *after *Jabarin's attorneys argued that he has no ties to the PFLP!

Lies are standard operating procedure for terror apologists.

(full article online)









						Another look at the "Jekyll and Hyde" head of Al Haq
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hmmm, what would happen if someone sold US land to Hamas?


What would happen?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 22, 2022)

[ How many times has he threatened a war? ]


Sunday was the anniversary of the 1969 attempt by Denis Michael Rohan, a mentally ill Australian Christian, to burn the Al Aqsa Mosque.



> He told police his study of the Bible had convinced him that God wanted him to destroy the mosque.
> 
> At his trial he said he was trying to hasten the return of Jesus Christ, fulfilling the will of God communicated to him through the Bible.
> 
> "God told me that because I have obeyed him, I will be lifted up above the Earth and God shall bring all the maidens of Israel to me to bear offspring to God's glory," he told the court.


Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas issued a statementthat threatened a global war if Israel "harms" Al Aqsa, and linked the 1969 arson with Jews visiting the Temple Mount. The official Palestinian Wafa news agency wrote:



> The Presidency said: “*Infringing upon the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque* and all our Islamic and Christian sanctities *means igniting a religious war whose serious consequences and repercussions no one can bear, not only on the region, but on the whole world,* calling on the international community to intervene to prevent this in order to save international stability and security.”
> She indicated that Al-Aqsa and all the holy sites in the occupied city of Jerusalem are still targeted by the Israeli occupation and settlers, stressing that *the policy of incursions constitutes a continuation of the crime of burning Al-Aqsa *and a continuation of the plan to Judaize the city and prejudice its sanctities .
> Today, August 21, coincides with the 53rd anniversary of the burning of Al-Aqsa Mosque *by the Jewish extremist *Denis Michael, which comes in light of the continuation of the daily Israeli attacks and violations against Al-Aqsa* and its desecration*, by sponsoring the settlers’ visits and *holding their provocative Talmudic prayers.*



Abbas' antisemitism isn't only his comparing the lives of Palestinians to the Holocaust. His antisemitism can be seen_every single day,_ in statements like this, that declare that respectful Jewish prayer on the holiest Jewish site is an excuse to start a war. It is claiming, year after year, that a mentally ill Christian sheep shearer is a Jewish extremist and part of a Jewish conspiracy to destroy Islamic holy places. This is a direct continuation of the rhetorical attacks against Jews planning to destroy Al Aqsa that the Nazi-collaborating Mufti said a hundred years ago. 

The English Wafa site, of course, doesn't publish these explicit lies, incitement and hate against Jews. This daily Jew-hatred and incitement is meant for a Palestinian audience, not for the world to see. The international media plays its part, not bothering to report on the explicit antisemitism of the Palestinian "moderate" leader that is spouted every day and that can be seen in official Palestinian communication in Arabic. 

What Abbas says in Ramallah stays in Ramallah; it is only news when he forgets himself and spreads the same hate in Europe.









						Antisemite Abbas warns that allowing Jews to visit the Temple Mount will start World War III
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2022)

In today's episode of ''_Mr. mufti says_''

Mr. Mufti says what Mr. Mufti always says, ''the Jews...... the Jews......












						Palestinian Authority Mufti Of Jerusalem Sheikh Muhammad Hussein: The Israelites Slayed The Prophets, Make Distorted Claims Regarding Jerusalem And Its Holy Places
					

Palestinian Authority Mufti of Jerusalem Muhammad Hussein said in an August 10, 2022 show on Palestine TV that the Israe...




					www.memri.org
				




Palestinian Authority Mufti Of Jerusalem Sheikh Muhammad Hussein: The Israelites Slayed The Prophets, Make Distorted Claims Regarding Jerusalem And Its Holy Places​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 23, 2022)

As we see with regularity, the various islamic terrorist franchises are  calling for more gee-had attacks aimed at Israelis. 

Islamo-minions will heed the call of their Iranian sponsored leaders and sacrifice themselves for the glory of the Shia Iranian mullocrats. 

Gee. How glorious. 











						Terror groups applaud Jerusalem attack, urge more ‘heroic operations’
					

The attack was carried out by Amir Sidawi, a resident of east Jerusalem who later handed himself over to the police.




					www.google.com
				




Terror groups applaud Jerusalem attack, urge more ‘heroic operations’

The attack was carried out by Amir Sidawi, a resident of east Jerusalem who later handed himself over to the police.

Sunday morning’s shooting attack opposite King David’s Tomb right outside Jerusalem’s Old City will lead to a renewed wave of terrorism against Israel, Palestinian terrorist groups and political analysts said on Sunday.


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 23, 2022)

Every time the Pali terrorists kill any Israelis the Pali dead body count far exceeds that of Israelis.  Keep it up boys until there are none.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 24, 2022)

On second day of the recent round of fighting in Gaza, as the sun set in the overcrowded Jabalia camp, the children played outside. They were not afraid of rocket fire, as they had long grown used to the ongoing military operations in Gaza. As the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) movement launched rockets from an area near the Imad Aqel mosque, one missile veered off course and struck civilians in the crowded camp. It killed seven people, including four children, and injured 21, according to the Ministry of Health.

The incident, most of whose victims were children, angered many Gazans. Though they initially blamed Israel for the massacre, the Israeli army reported that five rockets fired toward Israel had fallen inside Gaza. The PIJ fired 1,100 rockets toward Israel, 200 of which fell inside Gaza, killing 15 civilians altogether.

While PIJ officials refused to talk to Al-Monitor, Al-Monitor’s team went to talk to the residents of the Jabalia camp, where a PIJ rocket fell. It found the street where the rocket had hit children was a small and crowded alleyway.

A resident of a nearby street told Al-Monitor on condition of anonymity, “On Saturday, the second day of the military operation, at 9 p.m., we were startled by the sound of a huge explosion hitting the next street. My brothers and I rushed to see what happened. I saw people trying to extinguish a fire with water as they waited for the civil defense and ambulance cars to arrive. I saw a 12-meter-long missile that exploded horizontally. I thanked God that it did not explode vertically. Otherwise, a very big massacre would have ensued.”

He lamented, “Everyone knows that the missile that fell on Saturday was a local missile, but no one dares talk about it, especially to the media and the press, let alone name names. Here, there is no freedom of opinion and expression. There is no respect for others’ points of view, and whoever holds the PIJ responsible for the missiles that veered off course is deemed unpatriotic and a partner in Israeli crimes against us. Whoever they are, they would be arrested by the authorities and investigated. This is why no one would dare talk about this.”

On the third day, Sunday, missiles struck a cemetery and killed five children there, sparked debate over their origin. Israel reported that the missiles were its own. 

The man went on, “We are well aware of our struggle with Israel, and we are all for the Palestinian resistance, but we must stand up to this crime and demand an investigation, as this is not the first time that the rockets have fallen on civilians. During the four previous wars, a lot of rockets fell on fields and rooftops, even on people, killing them or seriously injuring them. In 2008, I lost my best friend in one of the explosions caused by resistance rockets, and in 2014 one of them fell on my aunt’s house and left her child totally disabled. But what is new this time around is that the PIJ movement alone responded without Hamas, and our society is very partisan, so many rushed to blame the PIJ.”

A journalist from the Gaza Strip told Al-Monitor, “I covered all the wars in the Gaza Strip, took a lot of photos and videos, and in every war I saw a number of local rockets falling on civilians. In the massacre in the Jabalia camp, I saw with my own eyes a local missile strike. We only want the truth and a clear investigation into the matter. They want us not to talk about this matter, because if we talk, they describe us as collaborators with the occupation. We condemn the occupation and its crimes against our people, but what is happening is a grave crime against civilians and children.”



Read more: Gazans call for probe into Islamic Jihad missiles that killed civilians


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 24, 2022)

[ Islamic taught hatred of Jews, nothing more, nothing less ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 24, 2022)

Palestinian Authority security forces on Tuesday raided student dormitories at Bir Zeit University, north of Ramallah, as part of an ongoing crackdown onHamas supporters in the West Bank.


The predawn raid, which drew sharp criticism from students and other Palestinians, is seen by Palestinians in the context of the dispute between the PA and Hamas, which seized control of the Gaza Strip in 2007.


“The [Palestinian] General Intelligence officers raided the dormitories after midnight and searched some of the rooms,” one of the students told the Ultra Palestine website. “They searched my room and asked me about posters of [slain anti-corruption activist] Nizar Banat and other banners. One of the officers told me, ‘Take care of yourself; don’t cause trouble.’”

(full article online )









						PA security forces raid Bir Zeit University dorms, threaten students
					

A representative of the Hamas-affiliated Islamic Bloc at Birzeit University said that two of his colleagues were severely beaten by the officers during the raid.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 25, 2022)

Here's Why Media Are Ignoring Palestinian Authority's Glorification of 1929 Hebron Massacre | Honest Reporting
					

On August 24, 1929, sixty-seven Jews in Hebron, then part of British Mandatory Palestine, were killed by Arabs incited to violence by baseless rumors that




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 25, 2022)

Those angry tribesmen can't seem to get along.





			PA security forces raid Bir Zeit University dorms, threaten students
		


Palestinian Authority security forces on Tuesday raided student dormitories at Bir Zeit University, north of Ramallah, as part of an ongoing crackdown on Hamas supporters in the West Bank.

The predawn raid, which drew sharp criticism from students and other Palestinians, is seen by Palestinians in the context of the dispute between the PA and Hamas, which seized control of the Gaza Strip in 2007.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 25, 2022)

Today, the PFLP announced it joins the Palestinian Authority in opposition to the Israeli plan to allow Palestinians to travel internationally through the Ramon Airport. 

One of its reasons it gave:


> The passage of Palestinian citizens through this airport is aimed at striking the communicative and emotional depth with our brotherly people in Jordan, and its goal is also to provide support for the Zionist economy, and* to confirm the apartheid policy practiced by the enemy against our people.*


You see? Giving Palestinians more options in how to travel, and allowing them to travel from an Israeli airport sitting next to Israeli passengers, is *apartheid*!

Palestinians on social media have been showing intense interest in using Ramon Airport. They are not at all convinced by the arguments against it given by the Palestinian Authority and other leaders. 

One online poll shows 66% were looking forward to traveling via Ramon, while only 29% said that they were against it because of "normalization."

Ramallah Live compared the cost for West Bankers to travel through Jordan with Ramon, and found that the Jordanian fees were triple the cost of Ramon - 180 shekels to 60. This did not include the fees on returning, paying VIP fees the Allenby Bridge to reduce the number of hours of waiting. 

On August 16, the Palestinian minister of transportation said, "We will consider imposing procedures and sanctions against travelers through Ramon Airport, and we urge all Palestinians not to use this airport because it does not represent a Palestinian sovereignty."  

The Palestinian response on Facebook has been withering, with many pointing out that he personally has a VIP pass to travel through Ben Gurion Airport - why is that not violate Palestinian sovereignty?

There are nearly 10,000 comments like these:


> Yes, I swear to God, we hate you
> We wish to hear a statement that will benefit the people!!!
> With the honor of your sister, shut up and beat yourself up
> Spit on you and your authority
> ...


Others point out the awful conditions and humiliation at the Jordanian crossings, asking how travel through Jordan helps "Palestinian sovereignty."


And there is another group of Palestinians who demand to be able to use Ramon Airport: Gazans!

The current plan is to only open it for West Bank Palestinians, but it is closer to Gaza and Gazans would jump at the chance to use that airport rather than try to make it to Cairo, which is very difficult. Some are demanding the right to use Ramon, and given that Israel already vets many of them to work in Israel, this would seem to be a possibility. Commenters there point out the humiliation they go through to even have a chance to travel to Egypt, the ability to fly out of Ramon would be a dream for Gazans. If for no other reason than PR, Israel should consider allowing those who pass security checks to use that airport as well. 

Ramon Airport continues to expose the pure hypocrisy of Palestinian and Arab leaders who, for decades, have made decisions for Palestinians and pretend that these decisions are for their own good. In the end, they are only for the good of the self-appointed leaders, and Palestinians suffer.

Israel is treating Palestinians with more respect than their own leaders do, and despite all the anti-Israel propaganda, the people know this very well.











						Palestinians overwhelmingly want the option to use Ramon airport; their leaders want them miserable
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 25, 2022)

Hamas-affiliated website Al Resalah features this video.

It shows a very sad Gaza child. He is crying. He is inconsolable. The music is dramatic. What happened to this poor child?

Was his brother killed by the Israelis? Was his father jailed? Is he starving?

Then, the camera pans to what he is crying about....



His large, wall mounted color TV is showing that Manchester United defeated his favorite Liverpool team, and its star Mohamed Salah, 2-1.

Life is so cruel for Gaza kids.

Notice how easy it is to create Pallywood-style propaganda with nothing more than a mobile phone. This is no less absurd than hundreds of similar videos and photos of Gaza children who are prompted to act for the cameras to tug at Western heartstrings.

(vide video online)









						A child cries in Gaza (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 25, 2022)

Islamic Jihad is holding a large rally today to celebrate its great victory in the Gaza fighting earlier this month. Here's a video featuring victory music and children with the same kinds of rockets that killed many of their friends:



There's only one problem: Islamic Jihad lost. Badly.

Their military leaders were killed. They didn't convince Hamas to join the fighting. Most Gazans didn't support the fighting, which they understood correctly to be risking Gaza lives only for Islamic Jihad's glory.  The prisoners that they claimed Israel would release are still in custody. 

Islamic Jihad cannot credibly point to a single accomplishment.

But they don't have to. They just declare victory!  And the worse you lose, the louder you claim to have won.

We see a similar dynamic with the recent examples of Arabs withdrawing from sports competitions, or even purposefully losing matches, when they would otherwise be competing with Israelis.

Forfeiting a match is about as far from victory as possible. Quitting instead of competing is the most cowardly thing imaginable.  But look how this columnist in Al-Binaaspins it:



> There are resistance heroes who did not carry a rifle, did not fire a bullet, and did not undergo military courses, who were able to defeat the arrogant Zionist entity with all its techniques, tools, military arsenals...Youths in sport defeated the Zionist enemy by refusing to confront its representatives, so they became lions and resistance heroes. They may have lost medals , but they won the medal of the nation that crowned them fighters and liberators. With their blows, they brought down the legitimacy of the occupying Zionist entity of Palestine.



No, they just lost. 

There is a simple reason for this bizarre twisting of total defeat into massive victory: the Arab honor/shame culture. 

Losing is shameful. Losing to weak, dhimmi Jews is unforgivable. Living with this shame is unbearable. Better to fool yourself and claim you won, and try to confidently convince everyone else of your "victory."

There is a secondary benefit of declaring victory after a loss. It is difficult to recruit people to your cause when you are viewed as a loser, but Gaza terror groups never admit defeat. On the contrary, their media is filled with stories about how inevitable and total their ultimate victory over  the Jews will be. 

As long as Palestinians and their supporters twist reality, and refuse to learn from their mistakes that they deny ever making, Israel has little to worry about.










						Honor/shame culture: The worse you lose, the louder you declare victory
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 25, 2022)

Hollie said:


> is seen by Palestinians in the context of the dispute between the PA and Hamas, which seized control of the Gaza Strip in 2007.


Seized control?      

Hamas was the elected government in office at the time.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Seized control?
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office at the time.




And look how well thats turned out.










						How Many Gaza Palestinians Were Killed by Hamas Rockets in May? An Estimate
					

Much of the coverage and commentary surrounding the fighting in May between Hamas and Israel has focused on numbers, especially the much larger number of Palestinians than Israelis killed. The number




					besacenter.org
				




As explained below, an analysis of the best information currently available indicates that about 91 Palestinians were probably killed by off-course Palestinian rockets.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 25, 2022)

Shall we all wave goodbye to Islamic terrorist Al-Nabulsi, (but you can call him Al.) 

''He was a member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades (Fatah’s military wing) and participated in a series of shooting attacks targeting Israeli soldiers. Al-Nabulsi resisted arrest and shot at Israeli soldiers who returned fire and killed him in Nablus on Aug. 9, 2022.''









						Terrorist’s farewell video: “Let no one ever abandon the rifle" | PMW Analysis
					

Terrorist’s farewell video: “Let no one ever abandon the rifle"




					palwatch.org
				




Terrorist’s farewell video: “Let no one ever abandon the rifle"​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Aug 25, 2022

*Fatah posted terrorist Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi’s farewell video: “Victory or Martyrdom" *
*Al-Nabulsi: Jewish faith is “a falsified lie” *
*Fatah named summer camp for young boys after terrorist Al-Nabulsi*
*Terrorist Al-Nabulsi was a “young lion” who “chased his enemies” and “fought” - official PA TV *
*Mother of terrorist Al-Nabulsi encourages Martyrdom: “Every one of you is Ibrahim!” *
*Father of the dead terrorist encourages more terror: “Don’t lay down the rifle” *



Bye*, *Al*. *


----------



## rylah (Aug 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Seized control?
> 
> Hamas was the elected government in office at the time.



If Hamas was_ 'elected government in office',_
why throw opposition off the roofs?

At least there's a president...









						Gaza foes tossed from buildings
					

Rival Palestinian forces clashed in Gaza on Sunday, killing two militants by throwing them out of high-rise buildings. Gunmen fired shots at...




					www.seattletimes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 25, 2022)

Dana Rizek | A Soul's Odyssey | Album 'Letters to Palestine'​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 25, 2022)

rylah said:


> If Hamas was_ 'elected government in office',_
> why throw opposition off the roofs?
> 
> At least they have a president...
> ...


It is too complicated for you.


----------



## rylah (Aug 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is too complicated for you.



Throwing opposition off roofs is not seizing power?

Or the legislated rule in Hamas politics...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 25, 2022)

Hollie said:


> And look how well thats turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been handing out the Candy all day. 👍🇮🇱✡️


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 26, 2022)

From the official Palestinian  Wafa news agency:




> President Mahmoud Abbas today declared a 30-day state of emergency in Palestine to combat the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> The state of emergency was first declared in March 2020 after the discovery of the first cases of coronavirus in the Palestinian territories.
> 
> The state of emergency gives the government the power to act in any way it deems necessary to combat the pandemic.



I have not seen any articles about a new wave of Covid-19 in the West Bank. There has been a slight uptick in the last couple of weeks, but the rate is way below Israel's. At its recent peak there have been two deaths a week.




As far as I can tell, he is not automatically extending an old state of emergency every 30 days. According to Xinhua:


> The state of emergency was first declared in March 2020 after the discovery of the first coronavirus cases in the Palestinian territories. It was last extended or re-declared in January this year, local media reported.
> 
> Under the state of emergency, the government is empowered to take any step it deems necessary to fight the pandemic.



I cannot find a single Palestinian news site that questioned this announcement. They just parroted it. They didn't even elaborate on it, showing a rise in cases or in deaths. 

And on Mahmoud Abbas' Facebook page, the announcement was greeted with Soviet-style unanimous praise for his great insight and wisdom:




If there was a free press, people would be asking questions why Abbas just added emergency powers on top of his already dictatorial powers over the executive, judicial and legislative branches of Palestinian government. 

World leaders and media still treat the Palestinian president and his government as if they are rational leaders. If anyone would read their own media and government websites for a couple of weeks with a critical eye, the levels of dysfunction would be obvious. And there is something very rotten about this "state of emergency."










						Abbas declares a state of emergency for Covid, which hasn't been a problem at all. No one questions him.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Aug 26, 2022)

How nice. Pally'dom has a long, lurid history of ties to Nazi ideology. Now, they're freelancing.







__





						Two more NYT Palestinian freelancers caught praising Hitler, terrorists after paper cut ties with another
					





					www.msn.com
				




Soliman Hijjy, a freelance filmmaker whose work has been featured by the Times between 2018 and 2021, praised Adolf Hitler in a 2012 Facebook post, writing "How great you are, Hitler" in Arabic, according to Akiva Van Koningsveld, editor of the pro-Israel media watchdog HonestReporting.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 26, 2022)

The Palestinian Authority’s latest celebrity terrorist “Martyr” is Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi. He was a member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades (Fatah’s military wing) and participated in a series of shooting attacks targeting Israeli soldiers. Al-Nabulsi resisted arrest and shot at Israeli soldiers who returned fire and killed him in Nablus on Aug. 9, 2022. Since then, the PA and Fatah have praised him as a hero and promoted his “last will”: “Let no one ever abandon the rifle.” As Palestinian Media Watch has exposed, the PA constantly reinforces its policy of glorification of terror and terrorists to ensure a constant readiness among Palestinians to use arms and “Martyr” themselves in the fight against Israel. Honoring terrorists is one way of doing this. 

Abbas’ Fatah Movement posted terrorist Al-Nabulsi’s farewell video in which he proclaimed “victory or Martyrdom,” labeled the Jewish faith “a falsified lie,” and encouraged others to continue terror:




















> *Terrorist Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi:* “Allah, resolve, and victory or Martyrdom.
> Your brother Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi,
> Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades (i.e., Fatah’s military wing) in Nablus.”
> “A people is behind us
> ...


Abbas’ Fatah was quick to name a summer camp for young boys after the terrorist: Judging from a photo from the camp showing a boy in military uniform holding an assault rifle behind his back, it would seem Fatah is teaching kids at the camp exactly what terrorist Al-Nabulsi preached: Not to abandon the rifle: 








> *Posted text:* “A camp for the members of the Fatah Movement Shabiba High School [Movement] under the title ‘Martyr Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi Camp’ in Hebron.”
> [Official Fatah Facebook page, Aug. 18, 2022



(full article online)









						Terrorist’s farewell video: “Let no one ever abandon the rifle" | PMW Analysis
					

Terrorist’s farewell video: “Let no one ever abandon the rifle"




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2022)

Palestinian Rapper Tamer Nafar on His Life, Career & Challenges Inside Israel​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 26, 2022)

The ethics of liberation: MEMO in conversation with Randa Abdel-Fattah​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 26, 2022)

Oh, dear. Those socially awkward, sexually frustrated Hamas'ers are outraged by the sight of an uncovered female leg. 

It's fine to encourage young females to strap an explosive to their bodies and denote that explosive in a crowd.... but an exposed leg. 

Oh, the horror. 












						Hamas rages at Spanish tourist who posed in ‘immodest’ clothes at Al-Aqsa Mosque
					

Terror group accuses woman in low-cut dress of being a 'Zionist extremist' who sought to provoke Palestinians; Hebrew media identifies her as Christian visitor




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Oh, dear. Those socially awkward, sexually frustrated Hamas'ers are outraged by the sight of an uncovered female leg.
> 
> It's fine to encourage young females to strap an explosive to their bodies and denote that explosive in a crowd.... but an exposed leg.
> 
> ...



“ Zionist contempt for the entire Arab people???”   Yet it’s OK to hate and have contempt for the Israelis. 😆.  🇮🇱✡️


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Oh, dear. Those socially awkward, sexually frustrated Hamas'ers are outraged by the sight of an uncovered female leg.
> 
> It's fine to encourage young females to strap an explosive to their bodies and denote that explosive in a crowd.... but an exposed leg.
> 
> ...


You don’t understand their priorities. They are practicing their “ religion “.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 27, 2022)

rylah said:


> If Hamas was_ 'elected government in office',_
> why throw opposition off the roofs?
> 
> At least there's a president...
> ...





rylah said:


> If Hamas was_ 'elected government in office',_
> why throw opposition off the roofs?


They were being attacked by the opposition.

Why don't you know that?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> They were being attacked by the opposition.
> 
> Why don't you know that?



Hamas was being attacked in Gaza'istan? What opposition was attacking them in the ''country of pal'istan'', which, as we know, was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 27, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Hamas was being attacked in Gaza'istan? What opposition was attacking them in the ''country of pal'istan'', which, as we know, was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne?


When Hamas was elected, the US gave Fatah $86M in money and weapons to "overturn" the elections.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When Hamas was elected, the US gave Fatah $86M in money and weapons to "overturn" the elections.





> At the end of 2006, Dayton promised an immediate package worth $86.4 million—money that, according to a U.S. document published by Reuters on January 5, 2007, would be used to “dismantle the infrastructure of terrorism and establish law and order in the West Bank and Gaza.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IOW, the US staged a coup against the elected government in Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> IOW, the US staged a coup against the elected government in Palestine.











						Whose Coup, Exactly?
					

Mutual accusations are hurled by Abbas and Haniyeh that the other side launched a coup against the legitimate authority. An international community worried by the 'coup' accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the 'coup' claim stumbles over a basic...




					electronicintifada.net
				




An international community worried by the ‘coup’ accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the ‘coup’ claim stumbles over a basic problem — that *Abbas’s appointing a new prime minister was itself entirely illegal. The new ‘emergency government’ is illegal, too. *According to the Basic Law of Palestine (as amended in 2003), which serves as the constitution of the PA, Abbas can do neither of these things.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Whose Coup, Exactly?
> 
> 
> Mutual accusations are hurled by Abbas and Haniyeh that the other side launched a coup against the legitimate authority. An international community worried by the 'coup' accusation might endorse the Fayyad government as the seemingly correct position. But the 'coup' claim stumbles over a basic...
> ...


The ''basic law of pal'istan''. Now that's pretty darn funny. An Islamic terrorist dictator running a welfare fraud syndicate used to make personal fortunes for the dictator and his cronies.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When Hamas was elected, the US gave Fatah $86M in money and weapons to "overturn" the elections.


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 27, 2022)

Gee, whiz. A weapons cache that a'splodid In a home. 

A home was martyred. Lets hope no korans were also martyred. 






			Terrorist weapon cache explodes in Gaza, 1 dead, several injured - IDF
		


A terrorist weapon cache in a home in Khan Younis, Gaza, exploded on Tuesday, killing one and injuring several, according to IDF international spokesperson Lt. Col. Richard Hecht and Palestinian media


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 27, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat?​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> On The Map with Avi Lewis: Gaza Coup d'Etat?​



As noted before, your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2022)

Doing what totalitarian dictators do, Hamas and their Shia Islamic terrorist cohorts, having suffered some embarrassment over pallys being killed by PIJ fired rockets, have decided to shut down reporting on their incompetence. 













						There’s Nothing New About Hamas Media Restrictions
					

From the blog of David I. Roytenberg at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com
				




On Tuesday August 9, the Associated Press reported that the Hamas authorities in Gaza had issued sweeping new restrictions on journalists reporting from the territory.  Journalists were reportedly instructed *not to write* that rockets fired by Palestinian Islamic Jihad had fallen short and killed residents of Gaza, including several children.  Furthermore, they were expected to *blame Israel* for the fighting, in the stories they wrote reporting on the hostilities.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 28, 2022)

EXPLAINER: What is driving the current Israel-Gaza violence
					

Israel and Palestinian militants in Gaza are exchanging fire in the worst bout of cross-border violence since an 11-day war between Israel and Hamas last year.




					www.wcvb.com
				




EXPLAINER: What is driving the current Israel-Gaza violence?​

What an odd question. 

Answer: 1,400 years of kuffar hating, Islamic supremacist ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 28, 2022)

Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), the Gaza-based terrorist organization, repeatedly used civilians to shield its fighters and rockets from Israeli airstrikes during clashes earlier this month. The use of human shields is a war crime. It also triggers a law that Congress passed unanimously in 2018, authorizing the president to name — and impose sanctions on – terrorists who use human shields.  Yet neither Joe Biden nor Donald Trump has taken this important step to hold terrorists accountable.

PIJ is one of several terrorist groups that heavily uses human shields against Western militaries. Hamas and Hezbollah, which like PIJ are funded and armed by Iran, have regularly used human shields against Israel and are expected to again in future conflicts.  Meanwhile, the Islamic State and Taliban have in recent years persistently, and effectively, used human shields against U.S. and other NATO forces.

All of these groups engage in the actual war crime of using human shields to lay the groundwork for false accusations that the U.S., Israeli, and other Western militaries deliberately kill civilians.

NATO’s Supreme Allied Commander, U.S. Army General Curtis Scaparrotti, said in 2019 that NATO’s adversaries, especially in the Middle East, “have not hesitated to use the prohibited practice of human shields,” as doing so forces NATO troops “to choose between not taking action against legitimate military targets or seeing their actions, and the overall mission, delegitimized.”


PIJ’s use of human shields in Gaza this month killed numerous Palestinian children and other civilians. That is common. What is unusual is the video evidence demonstrating that PIJ caused these Palestinian deaths, undermining accusations that they were Israel’s fault. For example, during a live broadcast on August 7, Lebanon’s Mayadeen TV caught a PIJ rocket misfiring and coming down in a Gaza neighborhood.

The Associated Press noted that “live TV footage” showed PIJ rockets “falling short in densely packed residential neighborhoods,” and sent its reporters to visit the sites and analyze the death toll.  On August 8, AP announced that its reporting was “consistent with” an Israeli military assessment that of the 47 Palestinians killed during the August 5-7 fighting, some 12 of the 15 Palestinian children killed, and 16 of the total 27 Palestinian civilians killed, died as a direct result of those PIJ rockets.

(full article online)









						The Use of Human Shields Is a War Crime. America Must Hold Terrorists Accountable
					

A robust U.S. government response to the use of human shields by PIJ and other terrorist groups would concretely advance several American national security and foreign policy objectives.




					www.19fortyfive.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 28, 2022)

A seven-year-old Israeli girl was shot in the stomach on Saturday morning while splaying in the front yard of her home in Kochav Ya’akov, a Jewish town in Samaria some 10 minutes north of Jerusalem.

----
Solam added that her daughters usually spend Saturday afternoons “playing in the garden” in front of their home. But on this Saturday, the girls “suddenly came back very upset and scared.”

Initially, the said that someone had hit her with a thorn. The mother then lifted up the child’s shirt and saw an entry-and-exit wound from the bullet and a large amount of blood.

The IDF said in a statement that the girl was likely shot accidentally by a “stray bullet” fired from the direction of Qalandiya, a nearby Palestinian Authority-controlled Arab town. However, a security official expressed doubt over that characterization of the incident.

Speaking to Israel National News, the official said he believed that terrorists had intentionally shot at the town and that the perpetrators had successfully fled the scene and evaded capture.

(full article online)









						7-year-old Israeli girl shot by Arabs while playing in front yard | World Israel News
					

'I'm really shocked, I can't process it,' the girl's mother said. The child is expected to make a full recovery.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 28, 2022)

As a direct result of the action taken by Palestinian Media Watch, the banks in the Palestinian Authority closed the accounts of 35,000 terrorists. After an initial period of turmoil, the PA decided to squander millions of dollars to create a new terror payment system based on the PA postal service. The new system enables the PA to pay 52 million shekels (circa $16 million) every month to 11,000 terrorist prisoners and released prisoners and an unknown number of wounded terrorists and families of dead terrorists (so-called "Martyrs"). While the initial system only gave the terrorists access to the PA payments, Palestinian “researchers and experts in the fields of finance, business, and economy are calling to strengthen and expand the monetary services” provided to the terrorists by the postal service. 

Speaking at a conference, Dr. Rabah Morrar explained that “one of the most important justifications for the postal bank’s existence is the provision of financial services to the prisoners”: 



> “The position paper submitted by Dr. Morrar explained that one of the most important justifications for the postal bank’s existence is the provision of financial services to the prisoners, the wounded, and the families of the Martyrs, as the [PA] government is paying salaries to more than 11,000 prisoners and released prisoners in accordance with the Law of Prisoners and Released Prisoners No. 19 of 2004 – a sum equal to 52 million [Israeli] shekels [a month].”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 11, 2022]


In April 2020, PMW wrote to the banks operating in the PA and informed them that provisions of Israel’s 2016 Anti-Terror Law had been incorporated into the law in Judea and Samaria. Since two of the provisions specifically outlawed the payment of any reward for the commission of a terror offense, PMW warned the banks that if they continued to hold the bank accounts of the terrorists who were receiving payments from the PA, they would potentially expose themselves to both civil and criminal liability. 

The banks heeded PMW’s warning and closed 35,000 accounts of terrorists.  

Refusing to abandon its terror reward program and ignoring the new legislation, the PA decided to set up a new payment system. After much consideration and financial outlay, the PA created a system in which every terrorist would have his own account in the PA postal bank into which the PA would pay the monthly salaries of the terrorists. To access the funds, the PA gave every terrorist a designated ATM card, which could only be used in specific ATM machines, adjacent to the PA postal service.  

Every month the PA pays tens of millions of shekels/dollars/euros to terrorists and their families. These payments are divided into two. Terrorist prisoners and released terrorists receive a monthly “salary” that increases with time spent in prison. As noted by Dr. Morrar, the PA payments to the terrorist prisoners and released terrorists are circa 52 million shekels per month. In addition, the PA pays wounded terrorists and the families of dead terrorists a monthly allowance. While there is no public record quantifying the extent of this PA expense, PMW has estimated that it is no less than 20 million shekels (circa $6.15 million) per month. 

*The following is a longer excerpt of the report cited above*

(full article online)









						PA postal service is an integral part of the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” terror reward policy | PMW Analysis
					

PA postal service is an integral part of the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” terror reward policy




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 29, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> As a direct result of the action taken by Palestinian Media Watch, the banks in the Palestinian Authority closed the accounts of 35,000 terrorists. After an initial period of turmoil, the PA decided to squander millions of dollars to create a new terror payment system based on the PA postal service. The new system enables the PA to pay 52 million shekels (circa $16 million) every month to 11,000 terrorist prisoners and released prisoners and an unknown number of wounded terrorists and families of dead terrorists (so-called "Martyrs"). While the initial system only gave the terrorists access to the PA payments, Palestinian “researchers and experts in the fields of finance, business, and economy are calling to strengthen and expand the monetary services” provided to the terrorists by the postal service.
> 
> Speaking at a conference, Dr. Rabah Morrar explained that “one of the most important justifications for the postal bank’s existence is the provision of financial services to the prisoners”:
> 
> ...


WOW, you played 19 terrorist cards in one post.

Israel should give you a raise.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 29, 2022)

It makes one wonder if discarding your children to the gee-had while being on the islamic terrorist payroll results in a larger payment from Abbas. 











						Fathers of Jenin, Nablus terrorists hold senior jobs in PA security
					

In the past, there have been a number of instances in which the family members of senior PA security officials were involved in anti-Israel attacks.




					www.google.com
				








Fathers of Jenin, Nablus terrorists hold senior jobs in PA security forces
By KHALED ABU TOAMEH   Published: AUGUST 10, 2022 14:23
Updated: AUGUST 10, 2022 21:45



In the past, there have been a number of instances in which the family members of senior PA security officials were involved in anti-Israel attacks.

The father of Ibrahim al-Nabulsi, the gunman killed by the IDF in the Old City of Nablus on Tuesday morning, is a senior officer with the Palestinian Authority’s Preventive Security Service


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 29, 2022)

RE:  Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC:  
※→. P F Tinmore, et al,




“The beginning of wisdom is to call things by their proper name.”​― Confucius
.


P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, you played 19 terrorist cards in one post.
> 
> Israel should give you a raise.


*(COMMENT)*
.
The question becomes, under what criteria are you comparing the language?
Challenge the definition used as it effects the conversation.

This derailment you have inserted, actually has no relevance to the conclusion.  The discussion was about the closure of accounts --- and --- NOT which organizations or specific people are considered targets for closure.
.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 29, 2022)

Abbas was obviously not thinking about these prisoners when he expressed concern over the conditions of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. He seems uncomfortable discussing the fact that his security forces are arresting and torturing Palestinians.
Instead, Abbas would like the world to focus only on the prisoners held by Israel and ignore the protests against the "political detentions" that take place every week not far from his office and residence in Ramallah.
Hours before Abbas's remarks about the prisoners in Israel, the mother of Ahmad Hreash, a Palestinian man arrested by the Palestinian security forces more than 80 days ago, was rushed to hospital. She has been on hunger strike for 10 days to demand the release of her son from the Palestinians' notorious Jericho Prison. The prison is infamously referred to by Palestinians as the "Jericho Slaughterhouse" because of brutal torture Palestinians say they have undergone while being held there by Abbas's security forces.
"They keep extending his detention without us, or even the lawyer, knowing what the charges are." — Mukaram Qurt, mother of Ahmad Hreash, Al Jazeera, August 25, 2022.
Palestinian Lawyers for Justice, a human rights group, said that it has documented 117 cases of "political detentions" by the Palestinian security forces since the beginning of June 2022.
The detainees include six Palestinians who had previously served time in Israeli prison for anti-Israeli activities and are currently being held in the "Jericho Slaughterhouse." The group noted that the Palestinian security forces were continuing to imprison Palestinians because of their political affiliation of for criticizing and opposing the Palestinian Authority.
"They hit me with their legs and hands. They beat me with rubber hoses. They put me in a tiny cell with no mattresses or pillows. I had to use my shoe as a pillow while sleeping on the floor." — Mujahed Tabanjah, Palestinian journalist, Facebook, August 16, 2022.
Alarmed by the ongoing crackdown on political opponents and other Palestinians, several Palestinian activists launched an online campaign titled "Political Detention is a Crime," in protest of the arrests and torture in Palestinian prisons.
When Palestinians arrest or brutally torture other Palestinians, it does not appear to be "news that's fit to print." Palestinians who go on hunger strikes in Palestinian prisons are often ignored by the media, while those who protest against Israel receive wide coverage.
By ignoring the horrific human rights violations committed by the Palestinian Authority, the international community and media expose their hypocrisy in dealing with the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. They are also doing an incalculable disservice to the Palestinian people, many of whom have been victimized by their own leaders.

(full article online)









						Palestinians: The Arrests and Torture No One Talks About
					

Abbas was obviously not thinking about these prisoners when he expressed concern over the conditions of Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. He seems uncomfortable discussing the fact that his security forces are arresting and torturing Palestinians.




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 29, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who Are The Palestinians " III "
> SUBTOPIC:
> ※→. P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


What am I derailing? The fact that all colonial powers call resistance to colonialism terrorists.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 29, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What am I derailing? The fact that all colonial powers call resistance to colonialism terrorists.


Not true.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 29, 2022)

Appeasing Islamic terrorists will never end well. Israel is repeating the same pattern of making concessions to the Pallys who have every intention of exploiting those concessions to wage gee-had and attack Israelis. 












						Hamas’ terrorism threats could backfire, experts say
					

Recent increase in permits for Palestinians to work in Israel, other Israeli concessions in jeopardy if violence worsens.




					m.jpost.com
				




Recent increase in permits for Palestinians to work in Israel, other Israeli concessions in jeopardy if violence worsens.​
Three terror attacks in one week left 11 victims and four terrorists dead in the streets of Israel. And on Thursday, a screwdriver-wielding attacker in Gush Etzion, south of Jerusalem, left a bus passenger hospitalized in serious condition before being slain


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 30, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC:  
※→. P F Tinmore, et al,

The discussion was really about the focus of concern over the conditions of Palestinian prisoners held by the Israelis versus the concern over the conditions of Israeli Prisoners held by the Palestinians.



P F Tinmore said:


> What am I derailing? The fact that all colonial powers call resistance to colonialism terrorists.


*(COMMENT)*
.
1.  There are no colonial powers operating in the Middle East.

2.  Terrorism is NOT the view held by the political criminal, but rather how the citizens view the direct attacks by the political criminal. 

3.  The quibbling over the noun nomenclature difference is a propaganda tool.  

*IF* the organization:

◈   Performs Criminal Acts directed against a State with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, ​​◈   Performs Criminal Acts directed against citizens not taking an active part in the hostilities,​​◈  Performs Criminal Acts with the purpose of such act, is to intimidate a population and to compel a government to further the criminal objective.​​*THEN*;  "terrorism" is the correct terminology.
.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
> SUBTOPIC:
> ※→. P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


What if it is a settler colonial state built on stolen land?

Terrorism is a political name calling thing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What if it is a settler colonial state built on stolen land?
> 
> Terrorism is a political name calling thing.



Don't call Arab terrorists, terrorists, you'll make Tinny sad.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What if it is a settler colonial state built on stolen land?
> 
> Terrorism is a political name calling thing.


Using India as a case study, Joseph McQuade demonstrates how the modern concept of terrorism was shaped by colonial emergency laws dating back into the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. Beginning with the 'thugs', 'pirates', and 'fanatics' of the nineteenth century, McQuade traces the emerging and novel legal category of 'the terrorist' in early twentieth-century colonial law, ending with an examination of the first international law to target global terrorism in the 1930s. Drawing on a wide range of archival research and a detailed empirical study of evolving emergency laws in British India, he argues that the idea of terrorism emerged as a deliberate strategy by officials seeking to depoliticize the actions of anti-colonial revolutionaries, and that many of the ideas embedded in this colonial legislation continue to shape contemporary understandings of terrorism today.






						A Genealogy of Terrorism | South Asian history
					






					www.cambridge.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What if it is a settler colonial state built on stolen land?
> 
> Terrorism is a political name calling thing.


However, it was also the Global North who used the label of terrorism as a weapon against anti-colonial movements in the past and the present. Scholars have often wrongfully labelled the armed resistance to oppression by states, especially in situations of domination by Western and colonial powers as terrorist (Halliday 2011).  This has included movements such as the Sandinista Front for National Liberation in Nicaragua, the African National Congress’ actions against South Africa’s apartheid regime and the strikingly reminisce situation of the ongoing terrorist labelling of Palestinian Liberation Organisation and current efforts against Israel’s oppression (Halliday 2011). While the debate of the tactics implored by these organisations as terrorist actions is a different argument, the right to resist oppression and in extreme conditions take up armed resistance is recognised both in international law and political norms and values (Halliday 2011). By avoiding the pitfall of short-term, immediate threat based analysis, postcolonial perspectives have a greater understanding of the historical reasons for the emergence of several terrorist groups (Stump & Dixit 2013, p. 60). The argument that modern terrorist violence first emerged in the colonial control by European colonial powers points to another strength of postcolonial analysis; the ability to properly assess Western state terrorism.









						Terrorism as a Weapon of the Strong? A Postcolonial Analysis of Terrorism
					

A postcolonial perspective offers a greater understanding of terrorism than the traditional approach, as it integrates the colonial context into the analysis.




					www.e-ir.info


----------



## Hollie (Aug 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What if it is a settler colonial state built on stolen land?
> 
> Terrorism is a political name calling thing.


What "stolen land"?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> However, it was also the Global North who used the label of terrorism as a weapon against anti-colonial movements in the past and the present. Scholars have often wrongfully labelled the armed resistance to oppression by states, especially in situations of domination by Western and colonial powers as terrorist (Halliday 2011).  This has included movements such as the Sandinista Front for National Liberation in Nicaragua, the African National Congress’ actions against South Africa’s apartheid regime and the strikingly reminisce situation of the ongoing terrorist labelling of Palestinian Liberation Organisation and current efforts against Israel’s oppression (Halliday 2011). While the debate of the tactics implored by these organisations as terrorist actions is a different argument, the right to resist oppression and in extreme conditions take up armed resistance is recognised both in international law and political norms and values (Halliday 2011). By avoiding the pitfall of short-term, immediate threat based analysis, postcolonial perspectives have a greater understanding of the historical reasons for the emergence of several terrorist groups (Stump & Dixit 2013, p. 60). The argument that modern terrorist violence first emerged in the colonial control by European colonial powers points to another strength of postcolonial analysis; the ability to properly assess Western state terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No youtube video?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:

😂


What's with the "stolen land" slogan when you can't identify where, when or by whom, any land was stolen?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2022)

Terrorists imprisoned in Israeli prisons continue to earn academic degrees from Al-Quds Open University, despite the Israeli Prison Service’s assurances that no such studies are taking place, and that it is still enforcing the 2011 Israeli decision to cancel imprisoned terrorists’ entitlement to higher education.  

Two of this summer’s 136 prisoner graduates are from the infamous Abu Hmeid family, of which 5 brothers are imprisoned for terror offences, having murdered at least 10 between them. As Palestinian Media Watch has exposed many times, the terrorists’ mother, Latifa Abu Hmeid, is the PA’s top parental role model, having earned that status solely for being the mother of terrorists. Now she can take pride in her sons’ academic achievements too, as both Nasser and Nasr Abu Hmeid have earned degrees while in prison. 

At the graduation ceremony, Ramallah District Governor Laila Ghannam – who is herself an avid terror supporter – stressed her “pride”, singling out Nasser Abu Hmeid who was responsible for the murder of 7: 



> *Official PA TV newsreader: *“The graduation ceremony of Al-Quds Open University’s 25th class also included graduates who are prisoners, the most prominent name among them being sick prisoner Nasser Abu Hmeid (i.e., terrorist, responsible for murder of 7).”
> *Ramallah and El-Bireh District Governor Laila Ghannam: *“Today there is cause for pride. We have a graduation of prisoners, including those who were released. Today we are celebrating with them, and including those who insisted on being firm and jailing the prison guard, and who received a university degree. We congratulate them and we hope that soon we will celebrate with them while they are healthy and whole, and especially the sick. We have a graduation of the Abu Hmeid family, for our brother commander Nasser Abu Hmeid.”
> [Official PA TV News, Aug. 16, 2022]









Speaking at the graduation ceremony, Director of PLO Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs Qadri Abu Bakr singled out the other brother, Nasr Abu Hmeid, who was involved in the murder of 4, as one of the “heroic prisoner” graduates. Abu Bakr noted that 136 prisoners graduated this year, while 663 graduated in recent years, and 400 prisoners are currently studying for a BA at Al-Quds open University: 

(full article online)









						136 terrorist prisoners prove terror is a sure path to university education – 136 graduated from Al-Quds Open University this summer | PMW Analysis
					

136 terrorist prisoners prove terror is a sure path to university education – 136 graduated from Al-Quds Open University this summer




					palwatch.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What "stolen land"?


Maybe the stolen Palestinian land of Solomon's Temple where they built their Mosque.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What "stolen land"?



Judea.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2022)

The IDF revealed Monday the identities of two civilians who allowed the Palestinian Islamic Jihad movement to launch rockets from their private property which fell within the Gaza Strip during Operation Breaking Dawn.


On August 7, a rocket was fired from a plot of land that belongs to the Gaza City municipality, headed by Yahya Saraj, and fell next to a clinic in Jabalia, killing two Palestinians.


"He chose to care more for the Islamic Jihad terrorist organization than the residents of the city that he heads, and took advantage of the civil arena that belongs to the residents of the city in order to carry out terrorism - thus harming his citizens directly," said the IDF.

"The family of Hamadan Imran Shamalh took an active part in the operation of terrorism while allowing the shooting from their home and thus harming Gaza's civilian space as well," added the IDF. "The terrorist organizations in Gaza cynically exploit the citizens of the Gaza Strip and launch rockets from the civilian space, this is further proof of this."


More Palestinian civilians killed by Islamic Jihad rockets than by Israeli strikes​The IDF stated shortly after Operation Breaking Dawn that more civilians were killed by Islamic Jihad rockets than by Israeli strikes, as a large number of the rockets fell within the Strip.

(full article online)









						IDF: These civilians helped terrorists launch rockets that fell in Gaza
					

"The terrorist organizations in Gaza cynically exploit the citizens of the Gaza Strip," warned the IDF.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 30, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC:  
※→   P F Tinmore, et al,  

*(OPENING) * Words that are indented to articulate the virtue,  strengths, character, and traits.  These are words that apply the reasonable quantitative description without over-exaggerating the characteristic by overemphasizing an excessive quantity or quality characteristic of the people by superhuman or supervillain proportions.  


P F Tinmore said:


> What if it is a settler colonial state built on stolen land?
> 
> Terrorism is a political name calling thing.


*(COMMENT)*

In the last decade (or more) I do not think you have missed an opportunity to extend a single abusive anti-Israeli or pro-Palestinian speak to or treat with disrespect any attempt by the Israelis to defend themselves → no matter the circumstances of the entanglement might be.  

The Anti-Israeli and Pro-Palestinian hostilities have the ingredients to be considered either Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence.  And, for those cases in which the Anti-Israeli and Pro-Palestinians 
 commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, or seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment.  The Occupying Power may impose harsher sentences and even the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons.  

The use of the term terrorism is a matter of perspective.  It is all about how the citizens under attack may perceive it.   

It is premeditated—planned in advance, rather than an impulsive act of rage.  The impulsive act is covered by the ICCPR.
It is political—not criminal, like the violence or the shifting of legitimate nation-building contributions to terrorist materials.
It is aimed at civilians— or indiscriminate fire.
It is carried out by sub-national groups—not by the army of a country.”  Terrorist groups are designated.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> Palestinian speak to or treat with disrespect any attempt by the Israelis to defend themselves


Israel is defending its settler colonial project.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> solely intended to harm the Occupying Power,


I believe that occupying power is a misnomer. Surely Israel maintains its presence and control by military force. However, occupying powers have restrictions and obligations. Israel does not conform to any of that.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2022)

The International Monetary Fund visited Israel and the territories this month to give advice on helping the Palestinian economy.

They issued a final statement with a summary of their findings. But there was something missing:

A single word about the Palestinian Authority Martyrs Fund or the other programs that pay terrorists and their families.

The PA spends about $270 million every year on prisoner salaries and "martyr" family payments, a significant chunk of the PA budget altogether (a few years ago, it was 8%, it has probably increased since then.) It is nearly 2% of the total Palestinian GDP! 

This is similar to the April World Bank report that also didn't mention "Pay for Slay" as a potential target for cost cutting.

Mahmoud Abbas has said many times that the top priorityof spending for the Palestinians is on paying these terrorists - more than healthcare, more than education, more than retirement benefits. 

That appears to be the reason the IMF and World Bank don't bother making the recommendations to cut a program that throws hundreds of millions of dollars away annually to terrorists and their families - because they know that the PA will ignore them. But that is a profoundly bad reason - their job is to make the best recommendations they can, and then report if the PA refuses to comply. 

By hiding a huge source of the PA's financial woes, these world financial organizations are not doing anyone any favors. On the contrary - they become complicit in supporting terrorism. 

Say the truth, and let the PA defend the indefensible. 











						World Bank, IMF continue to avoid recommending the Palestinians stop Pay for Slay
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No youtube video?


Now that you ask.

Book Launch | A Genealogy of Terrorism: Colonial Law and the Origins of an Idea​


----------



## Hollie (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Now that you ask.
> 
> Book Launch | A Genealogy of Terrorism: Colonial Law and the Origins of an Idea​



What was that about?


----------



## Hollie (Aug 31, 2022)

Islamism is a politico-religious ideology that has a 1,400 year long history of conquest, war and occupation. Hamas literally screams this out in the fascist Charter. The way you deal with an armed aggressor who believes his mission is to kill you involves utterly dismantling his ability to do that.













						Palestinian rejectionism, glorification of terrorism is stopping peace
					

Such actions prove that the core issue isn’t occupation, but Palestinian rejectionism and terrorism against the indigenous people of the land – the Jews




					m.jpost.com
				




Such actions prove that the core issue isn’t occupation, but Palestinian rejectionism and terrorism against the indigenous people of the land – the Jews​
The PA is known for its celebration of terrorism, naming streets or squares after murderers, paying terrorists and their families for acts of violence and passing out candy after terror attacks.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I believe that occupying power is a misnomer. Surely Israel maintains its presence and control by military force. However, occupying powers have restrictions and obligations. Israel does not conform to any of that.


Indeed, Israel maintains its presence and military force as a counter to gee-had attacks by Islamic terrorists. 

Shirley, you can identify any sovereign Pally land occupied by Israel. Failure to do that would imply you’re just repeating worn, tired, slogans, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Indeed, Israel maintains its presence and military force as a counter to gee-had attacks by Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Shirley, you can identify any sovereign Pally land occupied by Israel. Failure to do that would imply you’re just repeating worn, tired, slogans, right?


I have been asking how Israel acquired any land and everybody starts dancing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No youtube video?


The Motivations of Terrorism | Charlotte Heath-Kelly | TEDxWarwickSalon​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Now that you ask.
> 
> Book Launch | A Genealogy of Terrorism: Colonial Law and the Origins of an Idea​


Tran


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is defending its settler colonial project.


Translation; Israel 🇮🇱 does not have the right to exist. That’s why when he’s asked about the Jewish people having full access to their religious sites or ANY representatives with a overwhelming Palestinian majority there is no response


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I have been asking how Israel acquired any land and everybody starts dancing.


Isn’t it amazing how on one hand he spouts the U. N. And “ International Law “ yet on the other hand he states the UN did not have the authority to establish a Jewish State?? 😂 🇮🇱


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 31, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC:  Self-Determination.
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  There is not dancing involved.  You need hearing aids and new eye-glass.  Maybe a stick and a seeing-eye dog.

The State of Israel emerged on the scene under their "Right of Self-Determination."  *(End or **Story!)*

Your idea of authority and some documentation supporting the statehood is all well and good.  But at the end of the day, Israel determines who they are, what they are and where they are.,  And if the last seven decades (+) show any consistency in their determination, it is that Israel will fight to maintain what they have.   The Israelis will not put-up with this "dancing argument" as is presented here.  The Israelis are not going to allow the Jihadists, Fedayeen Activists, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, Street Thugs, and Asymmetric Fighters to have forced upon them political, social, or self-defense prerequisites.

Israel will act in its own best interest.  AND that is the real meat and potatoes behind the Israeli Right to Self-Determination.  And the Israelis do not care what the Arab Palestinians have to say about it.  Yes, maybe the Israelis will voluntarily listen to what thoughts the Arab Palestinian _*(as a demonstration of good manners)*_ have on any given decision.  However, the Israelis make the decisions.  

The People called Israelis will not be compelled by any eternal force that has the destruction of their state as any objective.

The Israelis do not have to dance at all to the tone played by the likes of opposing nations (as expressed here by P F Tinmore).  The Israelis will do what need to be done to insure the safety and security of the Jewish National Home - the State of Israel - for today, tomorrow, and for centuries to come.
.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 31, 2022)

Remember the signs in Nazi Germany saying “Jews not allowed” at the entrance to some shops? 

Now Salfit District Governor Abdallah Kamil has “issued a series of important decisions” of which one brings the term “Jews not allowed” to mind. It specifically “forbids” Palestinian businesses to “receive any settler” – i.e., Israelis/Jews. Whoever violates this rule risks closure of his business by the PA Security Forces:  



> It is *completely forbidden to have commercial relations with the settlers*, according to Law No. 4 of 2010. *It is forbidden to receive any settler in our places of business. We have conveyed clear instructions to the relevant [PA] Security Forces to close any store that violates this decision and to put its owners on trial. *
> 
> *All signs written in the Hebrew language placed in the various places of business and workshops must be removed* within a week at the latest. The required legal procedures will be taken against those who do not fulfill this.
> 
> ...


These decisions in force in the Salfit district in the northwestern West Bank have been made to hinder any kind of peace building between Palestinians and Israelis/Jews as their goal is “to fight the settlement enterprise and the relations with the settlers in the district.” District Governor Kamil added that the Palestinian people “will not agree to any manner of coexistence or normalization with the settlers.” The PA routinely refers to all of Israel as "occupied Palestine" and all Israelis as "settlers."  

Palestinian Media Watch has reported extensively on the third rule above. It is forbidden by PA law to sell land to “the enemy” –i.e., Israelis/Jews. The law has been reinforced by a religious ban – a fatwa – issued by the PA Supreme Fatwa Council, led by PA Grand Mufti and Supreme Fatwa Council Chairman Sheikh Muhammad Hussein.  

In addition to these rules being in force in the Salfit district, in all PA schools any trace of the existence of Israel has been erased and thus there are “no Israeli products and products from the settlements in the school kiosks.” This was apparently verified by no other than PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh, who together with deputy ministers and directors-general of the Ministry of Education “examined the preparations and preparedness of the [PA] Ministry of Education for the start of the school year.” [Official PA daily Al-Hayat Al-Jadida, Aug. 29, 2022] 

*The following is a longer excerpt of the report on the anti-Jews decisions made by Salfit District Governor Abdallah Kamil: 


(full article online)






						”Jews not allowed!” - in shops in the Salfit District | PMW Analysis
					

”Jews not allowed!” - in shops in the Salfit District




					palwatch.org
				



*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> The PA routinely refers to all of Israel as "occupied Palestine" and all Israelis as "settlers."


Hmmm, anyone want to refute this?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> The State of Israel emerged on the scene under their "Right of Self-Determination."


Self-Determination is not a means of territory acquisition.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Self-Determination is not a means of territory acquisition.



Not for the Palestinians. LOL!


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hmmm, anyone want to refute this?



Israelis and PA Arabs came from the same Muslim states.

But Arab imperialists fought on the side of the British imperialists,
while Israelis resisted, ending both the British and Arab occupation.


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Self-Determination is not a means of territory acquisition.



From whom did Jordan and Lebanon acquire territory?


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> They were being attacked by the opposition.
> 
> Why don't you know that?


I know that when you describe tossing the opposition off buildings
as 'elected government in office', there's no point talking about
elections, government or a nation, only warring factions,
not ready to stand alone and take responsibility.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

rylah said:


> From whom did Jordan and Lebanon acquire territory?


From Turkey in the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> From Turkey in the Treaty of Lausanne.



No they didn't, not even mentioned.
And Turkey acquire it from who?

Let's see that document...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

rylah said:


> No they didn't, not even mentioned.
> And Turkey acquire it from who?
> 
> Let's see that document...


Turkey/Ottoman Empire stole the land from the locals like all colonial powers do.


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Turkey/Ottoman Empire stole the land from the locals like all colonial powers do.



So the supposed Lebanese acquisition of territory,
which you can't find in that document,
is from an occupier without
the legal title?

Interesting, that makes
all these Arab states illegitimate.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2022)

rylah said:


> So the supposed Lebanese acquisition of territory,
> which you can't find in that document,
> is from an occupier without
> the legal title?
> ...


Not really. Virtually all of the cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman empire. Who owned the land back then?

When the Ottoman Empire conquered the territory, conquest was not illegal.

When Israel conquered Palestine, conquest was illegal.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 1, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. Virtually all of the cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman empire. Who owned the land back then?
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire conquered the territory, conquest was not illegal.
> 
> When Israel conquered Palestine, conquest was illegal.


Israel conquered pal'istan?

Such babbling nonsense.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 1, 2022)

''Religion of Peace''​​​




						”Jews not allowed!” - in shops in the Salfit District | PMW Analysis
					

”Jews not allowed!” - in shops in the Salfit District




					palwatch.org
				


​”Jews not allowed!” - in shops in the Salfit District​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Aug 31, 2022

*“It is completely forbidden to have commercial relations with the settlers” *
*“It is forbidden to receive any settler in our places of business” *
*“All signs written in the Hebrew language placed in the various places of business and workshops must be removed” *
Remember the signs in Nazi Germany saying “Jews not allowed” at the entrance to some shops? 
Now Salfit District Governor Abdallah Kamil has “issued a series of important decisions” of which one brings the term “Jews not allowed” to mind. It specifically “forbids” Palestinian businesses to “receive any settler” – i.e., Israelis/Jews. Whoever violates this rule risks closure of his business by the PA Security Forces:  


> It is *completely forbidden to have commercial relations with the settlers*, according to Law No. 4 of 2010. *It is forbidden to receive any settler in our places of business. We have conveyed clear instructions to the relevant [PA] Security Forces to close any store that violates this decision and to put its owners on trial. *
> 
> *All signs written in the Hebrew language placed in the various places of business and workshops must be removed* within a week at the latest. The required legal procedures will be taken against those who do not fulfill this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 1, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When the Ottoman Empire conquered the territory, conquest was not illegal.
> 
> When Israel conquered Palestine, conquest was illegal.



When the Ottoman Empire lost the territory, Israel didn't have to conquer anything.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 1, 2022)

A guest post by Kweansmom for the Elder of Ziyon blog on August 30 broke the story. During a recent visit to her relatives in the West Bank, a woman famous for her deep-seated animus towards the Jewish state also spent some time in Israel, where she explored the northern city of Haifa.

And Sarsour revealed this part of her itinerary to no one. She chose not to mention her visit to Haifa to her 323,000 Twitter followers. On Facebook, there’s a rather vague August 10 post, where Sarsour writes that her daughters visited ‘Palestine,’but not a word to her 221,000 virtual friends about her Haifa adventure. She does mention her stop over in Bethlehem on July 27, but this city is located in the West Bank and is administered by the Palestinian Authority.

Why the cover-up?

Linda Sarsour has a history of echoing the age-old antisemitic trope that Jews believe they are a “superior” race. Sarsour has publicly declared that Israel was founded on the idea of “Jewish supremacy.”

On the issue of equality, Sarsour ignited a firestorm in 2017 when she declared that there’s no room for Zionism in the feminist movement.


Yet Sarsour’s views are in stark contrast to what she saw during her secret getaway to Israel. 

As noted by Kweansmom:



> _According to publicly available social media posts from others in her touring group, Linda Sarsour walked along Rehov Yefe Nof (literally, the Street with the Beautiful View) from where she could view Haifa Bay  and almost all of Haifa itself. The view includes the spectacular Bahai Gardens and the spiritual center of the Baha’i faith. The Bahai sect originated in Iran, where it is persecuted, but in Israel, the Bahai enjoy full freedom of religion.”_


Sarsour could not have picked a worse place to confirm her biases against Israel. Muslim and Christian Arabs account for nearly 11 percent of Haifa’s population.

The city has welcomed Protestant migrants from Germany, Jews from Romania, Bahá í believers and the Ahmadiyya Muslim Community, a reformist movement founded in India. Haifa’s tapestry of backgrounds is enhanced even more by the presence of Muslim Sunni, Christians Catholic and Orthodox, as well as Druze.

The city is widely considered to be Israel’s most ethnically mixed.

And while Sarsour has in the past collaborated with Louis Farrakhan’s Nation of Islam, which has a long “record of antisemitism and bigotry,” over in Haifa, a “bubble of inclusivity, multiculturalism and co-existence that serves as an example to Israel, and indeed the world,” is in full flower.



Related Reading: Farrakhan’s Antisemitism Being spread by Celebrities

Israel experiences the same racial tensions as any other modern, Western-style, liberal democracy. However, the legal, state-sanctioned discrimination that is the essence of the apartheid libel that Linda Sarsour regularly tars Israel with is not only absent, but it is combatted by the country’s laws and court system.




Maybe Linda Sarsour’s hush-hush summer detour to Haifa will affect her thinking about Israel.

If not — as we suspect — then it will be clear that she is even worse than a garden-variety antisemite and demonizer of Israel.

Because to simply negate everything she experienced in Israel would make Linda Sarsour guilty of rank hypocrisy.

(full article and tweets online)









						Closet Zionist? Linda Sarsour’s On the Down Low Visit to Israel | Honest Reporting
					

Linda Sarsour made news in April when the Geico insurance company canceled a company event with the prominent pro-Palestinian activist with a record of




					honestreporting.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> A guest post by Kweansmom for the Elder of Ziyon blog on August 30 broke the story. During a recent visit to her relatives in the West Bank, a woman famous for her deep-seated animus towards the Jewish state also spent some time in Israel, where she explored the northern city of Haifa.
> 
> And Sarsour revealed this part of her itinerary to no one. She chose not to mention her visit to Haifa to her 323,000 Twitter followers. On Facebook, there’s a rather vague August 10 post, where Sarsour writes that her daughters visited ‘Palestine,’but not a word to her 221,000 virtual friends about her Haifa adventure. She does mention her stop over in Bethlehem on July 27, but this city is located in the West Bank and is administered by the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> ...


Typical rightwingnut slime.

Author Visit with Linda Sarsour​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 1, 2022)

During a visit to The Palestinian Museum near Ramallah, a PA TV host tried her skills at virtual rock throwing. 

At the museum visitors can participate in a number of interactive stories. One such story is about “the intifada” – the name given by Palestinians to their waves of violence and terror against Israel. Director of The Palestinian Museum’s Information and Communication Technology Unit Nasri Shtayyeh explained that in entering the interactive story, the visitor “needs to respond” to the “environment of intifada that could contain throwing rocks.” And indeed, the PA TV host is seen throwing virtual rocks in the broadcast: 

















> *Director of The Palestinian Museum’s Information and Communication Technology Unit Nasri Shtayyeh: *“The user can choose one of these interactive stories. The first story is the intifada, and they have a kind of emotion, because the moment [the museum visitor] enters the story he needs to respond, since he is entering an environment of intifada that could contain throwing rocks, it could have road closures, it could have vehicles entering.” …
> *Official PA TV host: *“Let’s try it.”
> *Nasri Shtayyeh: *“It’s really nice, and it’s interactive.”
> [Official PA TV, _At the Museum_, Aug. 24, 2022]​


For years, Palestinian Media Watch has exposed Palestinian indoctrination to violence and terror to the world. The violence promoted includes deadly rock throwing at Israeli targets. One such example was a guide for children how to throw rocks published by Fatah, the movement headed by PA leader Mahmoud Abbas. 

Now that The Palestinian Museum has been revealed as a partner to this by openly endorsing violence against Israel, any institution - be it public or private – supporting the museum should reconsider whether they want to continue giving a hand to terror promotion. 

The British Council is listed among the founding donors of the museum, and was supporting projects at the museum as late as 2021 (the “conservation for digitization” project) according to its website. The British Council states that “although we receive a government grant in aid, the British Council is operationally independent from the UK government.” However, they maintain close ties with the UK government, meeting annually with the Secretary for Foreign Affairs whose office also appoints a member for the British Council’s Board of Trustees (See screenshot below). Moreover, the British Council’s patron is HM Queen Elizabeth II:



> [Website of British Council, “How we work with government” page,
> accessed Sept. 1, 2022]​
> 
> 
> ...


The Palestinian Museum is a “Swiss-registered non-governmental association with a branch in Palestine” and “an independent institution with no political affiliations,” according to its website. [Accessed Sept. 1, 2022]











						Palestinian museum encourages rock throwing and intifada | PMW Analysis
					

Palestinian museum encourages rock throwing and intifada




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not really. Virtually all of the cities, towns, and villages predate the Ottoman empire. Who owned the land back then?
> 
> When the Ottoman Empire conquered the territory, conquest was not illegal.
> 
> When Israel conquered Palestine, conquest was illegal.



According to your logic, back then ownership was of whatever empire to conquer the land.
When conquest is illegal and acquisition is not self-determination, then Israel couldn't
conquer Palestine, but only the territory of British and Arabian prince's colonies.
So how can Palestine ever have legitimate independence?

And was the conquest of Gaza by Hamas legal
because of an "attack by the opposition"?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 1, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> From Turkey in the Treaty of Lausanne.


The same Treaty that invented the "country of Pal'istan", right?


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The same Treaty that invented the "country of Pal'istan", right?



Same treaty recited for the Hamas conquest of Gaza,
and tossing opposition off buildings - as acquisition
of territory by all those supposed refugees there.

...meanwhile learning to pronounce 'Palestine'.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 2, 2022)

rylah said:


> According to your logic, back then ownership was of whatever empire to conquer the land.
> When conquest is illegal and acquisition is not self-determination, then Israel couldn't
> conquer Palestine, but only the territory of British and Arabian prince's colonies.
> So how can Palestine ever have legitimate independence?
> ...


The Ottoman Empire conquered the territory before it was illegal. Then the territory was ceded to Palestine in the Treaty of Lausanne. Then Israel conquered the territory when conquest was illegal.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Ottoman Empire conquered the territory before it was illegal. Then the territory was ceded to Palestine in the Treaty of Lausanne. Then Israel conquered the territory when conquest was illegal.


That's just so incredibly ignorant.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 2, 2022)

Did anyone know there's a pally 'museum'' of rock throwing and intifada, (failed gee-had)?

Is anyone surprised?












						Palestinian museum encourages rock throwing and intifada | PMW Analysis
					

Palestinian museum encourages rock throwing and intifada




					palwatch.org
				




Palestinian museum encourages rock throwing and intifada​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Sep 2, 2022

*Interactive exhibit lets visitors simulate intifada and rock throwing*
*British Council – who works closely with the UK government and whose patron is Queen Elizabeth – among founding donors of the museum*
*Museum is a Swiss-registered NGO*



During a visit to The Palestinian Museum near Ramallah, a PA TV host tried her skills at virtual rock throwing.
At the museum visitors can participate in a number of interactive stories. One such story is about “the intifada” – the name given by Palestinians to their waves of violence and terror against Israel. Director of The Palestinian Museum’s Information and Communication Technology Unit Nasri Shtayyeh explained that in entering the interactive story, the visitor “needs to respond” to the “environment of intifada that could contain throwing rocks.” And indeed, the PA TV host is seen throwing virtual rocks in the broadcast:


----------



## rylah (Sep 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Ottoman Empire conquered the territory before it was illegal. Then the territory was ceded to Palestine in the Treaty of Lausanne. Then Israel conquered the territory when conquest was illegal.



Treaty of Lausanne doesn't even mention _'Palestine_', can you find it?

Then what makes the Hamas conquest of Gaza legal again?

Did they acquire any territory from_ 'Palestine'_?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 2, 2022)

[ P  Letter.....does not exist in Arabic, but they cannot explain being P..alestinians  ]

Guardian columnist Arwa Mahdawi, who’s half  Palestinian, wrote a piececelebrating a new Netflix special featuring the Palestinian-American comic Mo Amer, a show she praises as both funny and “groundbreaking”.  Mahdawi, however, ignores the fact that, last year, Netflix announced a new Palestinian collection, titled “Palestinian Stories”, which consists of 32 award-winning films that are either directed by Palestinian filmmakers or tell Palestinian stories.

But, Mahdawi devotes most of her column (“For anyone with Palestinian roots like me, Netflix’s sitcom Mo is groundbreaking TV”, Aug. 30) complaining about what she characterises as a dearth of positive depictions of Palestianins in pouplar culure and the media.  For instance, she writes:



> You can’t even say the P-word without it causing problems: an anchor on the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation once had to apologise for using the word Palestine (instead of “Palestinian territories”), for God’s sake.


The CBC of course apologised becase Palestine is NOT a country.  That’s an uncontroversial fact.

Mahdawi then further complained about the putative ‘erasure’ of Palestinains by certain “voices”.



> Being Palestinian means constantly being told you don’t exist or being accused by certain pro-Israel voices of being antisemitic simply because you assert that you do exist.


This is a smear, plain an simple.  Mahdawi doesn’t provide even one example of “pro-Israel” voices assusing Palestinians of antisemitism for asserting that they “exist”.  A competent Guardian editor would have called her out on this baseless accusation – one she used in a previous column – which is consistent with the Corbynista narrative that accusations of antisemitism are cynically used by Jews and others in order to silence Palestinains.

In fact, the Equality and Human Rights Commission report on antisemitism in the Labour Party denounced as racist a version of that very tactic used by former London Mayor Ken Livingstone.

Finally, someone should remind the intrepid columnist that she works at a global media company called the Guardian, arguably the MSM’s English language home of pro-Palestinian commentary and news, where she has a forum to publish her views.

Mahdawi isn’t being silenced – by “pro-Israel voices”, or anyone else.










						Guardian writer hurls baseless smear at "pro-Israel voices"
					

Guardian columnist Arwa Mahdawi, who's half  Palestinian, wrote a piece celebrating a new Netflix special featuring the Palestinian-American comic Mo Amer, a




					camera-uk.org


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 2, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC:  
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,  

*(OPENING).  *What our friend "rylah" is saying gives it that presentation of being sound and valid.



rylah said:


> Treaty of Lausanne doesn't even mention _'Palestine_', can you find it?
> 
> Then what makes the Hamas conquest of Gaza legal again?
> 
> Did they acquire any territory from_ 'Palestine'_?


*(COMMENT)*
.
When the smoke clears, discord between the two parties vaporizes, and the weapons are silenced, the parties to the conflict will know their ground (_sovereign territory_). Until that happens, it will be the Arab Palestinians who want some historical documentation which will be fast a disadvantage.
.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 2, 2022)

rylah said:


> Treaty of Lausanne doesn't even mention _'Palestine_', can you find it?


It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Tranjordan either.

Do you have a point?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 2, 2022)

rylah said:


> Then what makes the Hamas conquest of Gaza legal again?
> 
> Did they acquire any territory from_ 'Palestine'_?


Hamas did not acquire anything. Gaza is still Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 2, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> the parties to the conflict will know their ground (_sovereign territory_).


Indeed, you have been dancing around that question for years.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 2, 2022)

Remi Kanazi - Normalize This! [Official Video]​


----------



## Hollie (Sep 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas did not acquire anything. Gaza is still Palestine.


Why do the Arabs occupying the place call it Gaza?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Tranjordan either.
> 
> Do you have a point?


The Treaty of Lausanne was never intended to invent Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Tranjordan. The Treaty never invented the "country of Pal'istan. 

Obviously, you have no point.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 2, 2022)

In the Islamic terrorist free-for-all known as Welfare Fraud'istan, fortunes are being made by stealing money from charities.


''Hamas's meddling in Gaza charities is a massive moral failure''​Oh, yeah. Lets criticize the moral failure of Islamic terrorists. Maybe they'll all convert from Sunni to Shiite and mend their ways. 











						Hamas's meddling in Gaza charities is a massive moral failure  | Al Bawaba
					

Hamas’s shenanigans have severely jeopardized the future of the very people it claims to serve.




					www.albawaba.com
				




Last week, allegations arose that Hamas, the Islamist group that rules the Gaza Strip, had diverted tens of millions of dollars from three major humanitarian organizations to support their own ends. For many this kind of behavior reminded them of Hamas’s rival Palestinian faction, Fatah, which was known for corruption, bribe-taking and nepotism.

On Aug. 4, the Gaza director of World Vision, one of the biggest NGOs in the world, was indicted for siphoning $7.2 million to Hamas annually over the course of five years. The World Vision official, named as Mohammad Al Halabi, allegedly funneled construction materials and food and medical aid packages to Hamas rather than to Gaza’s impoverished civilians.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Ottoman Empire conquered the territory before it was illegal. Then the territory was ceded to Palestine in the Treaty of Lausanne. Then Israel conquered the territory when conquest was illegal.


Um, no. League of Nations transferred sovereignty over “Palestine” to Britain. British Mandate resulted in Israeli statehood, endorsed by the UN.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> In the Islamic terrorist free-for-all known as Welfare Fraud'istan, fortunes are being made by stealing money from charities.
> 
> 
> ''Hamas's meddling in Gaza charities is a massive moral failure''​Oh, yeah. Lets criticize the moral failure of Islamic terrorists. Maybe they'll all convert from Sunni to Shiite and mend their ways.
> ...





''_Mohammad Al Halabi, allegedly funneled construction materials and food and medical aid packages to Hamas rather than to Gaza’s impoverished civilians_.''

Please remember ''Gaza's impoverished civilians''.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Um, no. League of Nations transferred sovereignty over “Palestine” to Britain. British Mandate resulted in Israeli statehood, endorsed by the UN.


Not true. Britain never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territory.

Interesting that when Britain left, they handed Palestine over to the UN not to Israel.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not true. Britain never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> Interesting that when Britain left, they handed Palestine over to the UN not to Israel.


How is that? You claim that the "country of Pal'istan'' was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not true. Britain never annexed or otherwise claimed sovereignty over the territory.
> 
> Interesting that when Britain left, they handed Palestine over to the UN not to Israel.


Britain, of course, took possession of “Palestine” which was the nickname of the British Mandate. In fact, Britain negotiated the territory from France. British Palestine was established specifically to “reconstitute” the “Jewish National Home.” British Mandate incorporated the Balfour Declaration calling for a Jewish homeland. Britain transferred the territory to the UN as the state of Israel had not existed.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> How is that? You claim that the "country of Pal'istan'' was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne.


Palestine is a conventional Western name. It was Britain’s name for the British Mandate.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Palestine is a conventional Western name. It was Britain’s name for the British Mandate.


Yes. It was also a common name for the geographic area. Although, the Ottoman Turks never recognized such a place as 'Palestine', as the area was three Ottoman  Sanjaks or administrative districts.

I'm afraid the poster P F Tinmore has a rather Disney'fied version of history.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Yes. It was also a common name for the geographic area. Although, the Ottoman Turks never recognized such a place as 'Palestine', as the area was three Ottoman  Sanjaks or administrative districts.
> 
> I'm afraid the poster P F Tinmore has a rather Disney'fied version of history.


Common *Western* name for land of Israel.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas did not acquire anything. Gaza is still Palestine.


The words Gaza and Palestine are Hebrew in origin: Aza and Peleshet. Except, they refer to Philistines who were related to Greeks and are extinct. They appear in the Jewish Bible. Jews lived on that land thousands of years ago.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Self-Determination is not a means of territory acquisition.


League of Nations, and both Houses of the US Congress, said it is.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is defending its settler colonial project.


Welcome to History: This is what Jewish indigeneity looks like…


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 4, 2022)

Hamas Executes 2 Gazans Accused of Ties with Israel | United with Israel
					

Five residents of the Gaza Strip, including two suspected of collaborating with Israel, were executed, by firing squad and hanging.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> League of Nations, and both Houses of the US Congress, said it is.


US congress is not the arbiter of international law.

Do you have a link for that League of Nations thing?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> The words Gaza and Palestine are Hebrew in origin: Aza and Peleshet. Except, they refer to Philistines who were related to Greeks and are extinct. They appear in the Jewish Bible. Jews lived on that land thousands of years ago.


Rellevance to my post?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

​​







						When you lack any history, just invent one | PMW Analysis
					

To invent History




					palwatch.org
				


​When you lack any history, just invent one​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Sep 4, 2022



According to the Palestinian Authority, Jews have no historical connection to the Land of Israel. To support the assertion, the PA argues that archaeological artifacts that unequivocally prove this connection are fake. The Palestinians on the other hand, so claims the PA, are actually a 4,500 year-old people who are descendants of the Canaanites.

There is no honest way to deny the Jewish connection to the Land of Israel. Tens of thousands (if not more) of archaeological artifacts prove that connection. When the international community allocated the whole of Israel, in 1922, for the reconstitution of the Jewish homeland, they recognized that historical connection. When the Supreme Muslim Council wanted to describe the Temple Mount, it noted that “This site is one of the oldest in the world. Its sanctity dates from the earliest (perhaps from pre-historic) times. Its identity with the site of Solomon’s Temple is beyond dispute.”







Another instance of the Arabs-Moslems masquerading as "pal'istanians" attempting to rewrite history.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Welcome to History: This is what Jewish indigeneity looks like…
> 
> View attachment 691616


So then, How many of today's Israelis have ancestors from the holy land? You keep pounding on a point that is not refuted.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Rellevance to my post?



Fake people, fake history, fake country.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fake people, fake history, fake country.


So, when did the entire old population move out and a whole new people move in?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So, when did the entire old population move out and a whole new people move in?



Some Arab squatters have been there since Jews started building up the local economy.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So then, How many of today's Israelis have ancestors from the holy land? You keep pounding on a point that is not refuted.


Which people carved this menorah 2,000+ years ago in a synagogue in Israel? Hindus?


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Rellevance to my post?


Jewish indigeneity.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> US congress is not the arbiter of international law.
> 
> Do you have a link for that League of Nations thing?


US Congress and League of Nations were the arbiters of international law. Case Closed.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> US Congress and League of Nations were the arbiters of international law. Case Closed.


Links?


----------



## rylah (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It did not mention Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, or Tranjordan either.
> 
> Do you have a point?



It's on you to prove the claim Turkey
ceded any land to 'Palestine'.



P F Tinmore said:


> Hamas did not acquire anything. Gaza is still Palestine.



The point is simple - based on the argument about conquest,
since you can't prove any acquisition of land - Gaza is illegally occupied by Hamas.

How do you square that circle?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Which people carved this menorah 2,000+ years ago in a synagogue in Israel? Hindus?View attachment 691675


You duck the question.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You duck the question.


Which people carved this 2,000 years ago in a synagogue in Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

rylah said:


> It's on you prove the claim Turkey
> ceded any land to 'Palestine'.


Facts on the ground. Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Transjordan, and Palestine were all carved out of former Turkish territory by the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Which people carved this 2,000 years ago in a synagogue in Israel? View attachment 691704


Irrelevant. You keep pounding on an issue that is not refuted.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant. You keep pounding on an issue that is not refuted.


Which people?


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Facts on the ground. Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Transjordan, and Palestine were all carved out of former Turkish territory by the Treaty of Lausanne.


Palestine never existed. It was Britain’s nickname for the British Mandate, which ceased to exist with Israeli statehood.


----------



## rylah (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Facts on the ground. Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Transjordan, and Palestine were all carved out of former Turkish territory by the Treaty of Lausanne.



What facts on the ground?
Meanwhile we can't  find 'Palestine'
even once mentioned by the Treaty of Lausanne.

So, did 'Palestine' ever acquire any land from Turkey?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2022)

rylah said:


> What facts on the ground?
> Meanwhile we can't  find 'Palestine'
> even once mentioned by the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> So, did 'Palestine' ever acquire any land from Turkey?



Don't tell him Israel is a fact on the ground.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

rylah said:


> What facts on the ground?
> Meanwhile we can't  find 'Palestine'
> even once mentioned by the Treaty of Lausanne.
> 
> So, did 'Palestine' ever acquire any land from Turkey?


I realize that Zionists have very limited thinking capacity so I will make this as simple as I can for you.
-----------------
Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:               


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in territory which in accordance with the provisions of the present Treaty is detached from Turkey will become _ipso facto_, in the conditions laid down by the local law, nationals of the State to which such territory is transferred.”


------------------
Turkish territory transferred to new states. Nationality to be determined by the local law of each state.
----------------
The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:             


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”


--------------
The status of Palestine and the nationality of its inhabitants were finally settled by the Treaty of Lausanne from the perspective of public international law. In a report submitted to the League of Nations, the British government pointed out: “The ratification of the Treaty of Lausanne in Aug., 1924, finally regularised the international status of Palestine.”123 And, thereafter, “Palestine could, at last, obtain a separate nationality.”124
-----------------
While Palestinian nationality in accordance with international law (the Treaty of Lausanne) was created, as shown above, on 6 August 1924, the same nationality was effectively created on 1 August 1925 based on domestic law (the Palestinian Citizenship Order).
-------------
I will gladly take questions on the above material.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I realize that Zionists have very limited thinking capacity so I will make this as simple as I can for you.
> -----------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> ...



It's true, the Arabs that didn't fuck up became nationals of Israel.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I realize that Zionists have very limited thinking capacity so I will make this as simple as I can for you.
> -----------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> ...


Zionists have produced 6 Israeli Nobel Prize Laureates in science. 22 Arab countries: 0. 57 Islamic countries: 1.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I realize that Zionists have very limited thinking capacity so I will make this as simple as I can for you.
> -----------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> ...


This is all the same debunked nonsense you have cut and pasted multiple times across multiple threads.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I realize that Zionists have very limited thinking capacity so I will make this as simple as I can for you.
> -----------------
> Drawing up the framework of nationality, Article 30 of the Treaty of Lausanne stated:
> 
> ...


There was no entity “Palestine” in the Ottoman Empire. The region was designated as Syria. Control over Syria had been transferred to the League Of Nations. France and England negotiated severing southern Syria, which England called Palestine, a conventional European name, specifically for reestablishment of a Jewish homeland in accordance with the Balfour Declaration incorporated in the text of the British Mandate. France received the rest of Syria, creating the states of Syria and Lebanon. British Palestine ceased to exist with Israeli statehood.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's true, the Arabs that didn't fuck up became nationals of Israel.


Palestine was a highly functional society. It had a positive balance of trade in international markets.

We had one prosperous country.
Then along came Israel.
Now we have two countries on welfare.
Some people call that success.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> There was no entity “Palestine” in the Ottoman Empire. The region was designated as Syria. Control over Syria had been transferred to the League Of Nations. France and England negotiated severing southern Syria, which England called Palestine, a conventional European name, specifically for reestablishment of a Jewish homeland in accordance with the Balfour Declaration incorporated in the text of the British Mandate. France received the rest of Syria, creating the states of Syria and Lebanon. British Palestine ceased to exist with Israeli statehood.
> 
> View attachment 691775


Pre 1924. Irrelevant.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was a highly functional society. It had a positive balance of trade in international markets.
> 
> We had one prosperous country.
> Then along came Israel.
> ...



*Palestine was a highly functional society. *

On what date was this awesome society being awesome?

*It had a positive balance of trade in international markets.*

Sweet! What was their currency?

*Now we have two countries on welfare.*

Which two countries?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which two countries?


Israel and Palestine both live with their hand out.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel and Palestine both live with their hand out.


Obviously, you're befuddled.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

An Islamic terrorist attack that resulted in the capture of the terrorists. 











						Palestinian Terrorists Open Fire on Israeli Bus, Injuring 7
					

Palestinian terrorists opened fire on an Israeli bus injuring seven people. The attack took place along the border neighboring Jordan.




					www.breitbart.com
				




Palestinian terrorists opened fire on an Israeli bus on Sunday, injuring seven people. The attack took place on a major highway along Israel’s border neighboring Jordan targeting a bus transporting Israel Defense Forces (IDF) troops.

Seven people were injured, including the civilian bus driver, who was airlifted to to Rambam Hospital in Haifa along with a soldier who was sustained a bullet wound to his chest.

Several weapons were found at the scene after the terrorists fled. Two suspects were arrested shortly after and a third is believed to still be at large.

The terrorists’ getaway car caught on fire as they tried to escape, possibly from flammable liquid they planned to throw at the bus, local officials told Hebrew-language media.

“Security forces immediately launched a manhunt and nabbed the attack suspects in a quick and professional operation,” Defense Minister Benny Gantz said on Twitter.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Obviously, you're befuddled.











						Israel asks US for extra missile defense funds, report says
					

Reported request calls for additional $317m. to the $158m. already proposed by the Pentagon for American's budget plan for fiscal 2016, according to Bloomberg.




					www.jpost.com
				



Israel is the mooch capital of the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel asks US for extra missile defense funds, report says
> 
> 
> Reported request calls for additional $317m. to the $158m. already proposed by the Pentagon for American's budget plan for fiscal 2016, according to Bloomberg.
> ...








47th highest GDP per capita in the world.






						Israel - The World Factbook
					






					www.cia.gov
				












						Gaza Strip - The World Factbook
					






					www.cia.gov
				












						West Bank - The World Factbook
					






					www.cia.gov


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the mooch capital of the world.



Another of your usual cut and paste slogans.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

What's the big deal with lost wages? Demand the west cut bigger welfare checks.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2022)

What you expect from the Islamic terrorist ''I hate Amreeka'' cabal.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2022)

Donald Courter Interviews CoFounder of Palestine International Solidarity Organization Huwaida Arraf​


----------



## rylah (Sep 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Donald Courter Interviews CoFounder of Palestine International Solidarity Organization Huwaida Arraf​



What part of framing people by skin color,
and demanding exclusive Arab domination over the
entire Middle East and North Africa - is solidarity with human rights?


----------



## rylah (Sep 5, 2022)

*Hamas executes 5 in Gaza, 2 accused of collaborating with Israel*


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2022)

Monument to terrorist in Nablus city square shaped like map of Israel | PMW Translations
					

Monument in city square in Nablus, dedicated to terrorist Naif Abu Sharakh. The monument is shaped as a map of "Palestine" that includes all of Israel and the PA areas.Text on the monument: "Martyr leader, Naif Abu Sharakh, commander of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ ‎Brigades, leader of the..."




					palwatch.org
				


Monument to terrorist in Nablus city square shaped like map of Israel​Awdah TV, Fatah-run  | Jul 17, 2015




_Camera pans in on monument in Nablus dedicated to terrorist Abu Sharakh.‎_
*Text on monument:* "Martyr leader, Naif Abu Sharakh, commander of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ ‎Brigades, leader of the Martyrdom-seekers"‎





It's really just so creepy. This is the same moslem social order that puts women in shame sacks, that reviles women, ''honor'' kills them, but is quick to further exploit them with ''martyrdom seeking' plaques.


----------



## rylah (Sep 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> Two terrorists fleeing the scene of a shooting attack find themselves running for their lives as their vehicle suddenly catches fire.​
> Two terrorists fleeing the scene of a shooting attack on a bus in the Jordan Valley were forced to abandon their vehicle and try to douse out the flames engulfing their clothes as the car caught fire.
> 
> In a video documentation of the event, the vehicle can be seen igniting in flames as it makes a left turn while trying to avoid law enforcement. The two terrorists had just fired at a bus traveling on Route 90 in the Jordan Valley, near the village of Beka'ot.


​NY Times cuts ties with freelancer who called for killing Jews ‘like Hitler did’​
Fady Hanona lost his gig as a fixer in the Gaza Strip after pro-Israel watchdog Honest Reporting exposed the violent posts.

“The New York Times had worked with this freelance reporter only in recent weeks. We are no longer doing so,” a spokesperson for the Gray Lady told The Post.

The Times did not respond to inquiries about whether Hanona was vetted and how many articles he contributed to.









						NY Times cuts ties with freelancer who called for killing Jews ‘like Hitler did’
					

“The freelancer also wrote that “Jews are sons of the dogs…I am in favor of killing them and burning them like Hitler did. I will be so happy.”




					nypost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2022)

[ Pay me, Pay me, Pay me, the only people on the planet who are also a charity for themselves ]

This morning, angry protesters burned tires at the entrance of UNRWA headquarters in Gaza City, upset at the lack of compensation for the 2014 Gaza war.





As of this writing, no Western media has even mentioned this. The main UN agency that provides aid to Palestinians is shut down by Palestinians themselves, potentially affecting tens of thousands, but it doesn't fit the narrative so it doesn't get covered. 

The last such protest in Gaza was in April. But other protests against UNRWA happen often, especially in Lebanon. And they are equally underrerported.

Notice the amount of security that UNRWA uses in Gaza. Heavy metal gates, with spikes on top, and barbed wire atop that. 





This is to protect UNRWA from the people it serves!










						Protestors shut down Gaza UNRWA headquarters
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 6, 2022)

WATCH: Australian Politician Slams Palestinians’ Pay-for-Slay Policy | United with Israel
					

Australian Senator Hollie Hughes was recently in Israel and described to Parliament an incredibly disturbing experience she had while touring Ramallah.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 6, 2022)

Palestinian officials, bankers and diplomats fraudulently received Covid aid payments intended to help the poorest West Bank families. 

A report by the Palestinian Authority (PA) State Audit Bureau found that some beneficiaries of the £15 million Covid relief fund — for “the neediest and most marginalised” — were working from home on £4,000 a month.  

They were still in well-paid jobs at PA ministries, universities, banks and telecommunications firms. 

Although the fund was set up by the local private sector and Arab donors, the revelations raise serious questions about Britain’s involvement in propping up the notoriously corrupt PA. 

Since 2008, the British taxpayer has given the PA regime about £640 million, mainly through donations for spending on health and education. On top of this, since 2011, £65 million has gone to support the PA security services, the brutality of which the JC disclosed last week. 

The Palestinian audit found that up to six members of the same family had received Covid payments, when only one was allowed. 

Aid was also given to people registered as directors of profitable companies or who had large shareholdings in stock exchange listed enterprises.  

The corruption of the scheme — known as Waqfet Ezz, or the “Stand with Dignity” Fund — has been ignored by the international media.  

Health analyst Jehad Harb, who leads investigations for Aman, a British-funded, anti-corruption NGO based in Ramallah, told the JC: “They started distributing Waqfet Ezz when Covid brought the economy to a halt, and vast numbers made applications for aid. The need was huge. 

“But some of those who asked for money were not needy at all and had not suffered from the crisis. It’s clear they should not have got help. Some officials arranged to give fund money to their relatives.” 

There had, he added, been few attempts to check the status of recipients and there was no reliable record of needy Palestinians. “We do not have any data infrastructure,” he said. 

The PA set up the fund in April 2020, funding it with compulsory contributions from local companies which were reeling from the pandemic.  

The demands caused hardship and resentment in the private sector. One Palestinian businessman, speaking on condition of anonymity, told the JC: “It was crazy.  

“They were forcing us to give to this fund, adding still further to the pressure on the private sector, instead of supporting us. Meanwhile PA officials were getting paid their usual salaries for sitting at home.” 

The disclosure of apparent corruption was, he added, not surprising, but still left him outraged. “Everywhere you look there is corruption, because there is no accountability,” he said. 
The businessman added that in addition to financial corruption, the West Bank was also affected by widespread cronyism.  

Under the system known in Arabic as wasta, or “who you know”, members of the ruling Fatah party, or those close to the PA leadership, benefit from many kinds of favouritism.  

He cited an example in March last year, when the PA began to distribute Covid vaccines. The first 12,000 doses had gone not to the most vulnerable but to security officials, the President and Prime Minister’s staff, executive committee members of the PLO and even the Palestinian football squad. 

A statement by Aman said that vaccines were being given “outside the framework of a clear and published plan and within the framework of patronage and connections that seek the private interest at the expense of the public interest”.




			https://www.thejc.com/news/world/palestinian-covid-handouts-for-needy-went-to-bankers-wealthy-officials-and-palestinian-diplomats-7GhVaoeJVyoIcRMxPxkzZd


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 6, 2022)

[ Arabs keep being told that they are Palestinians and that a piece of land was stolen from them.  Islamic teaching, from the 7th century till now ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 6, 2022)

[ Palestinians just threw an explosive at one of their Matriarchs.  Go figure ]


----------



## Hollie (Sep 7, 2022)

Various UN sponsored agencies and Islamic terrorist groups seem to be mutually supportive Islamic terrorist enterprises. 






			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/global/un/report-un-refugee-agency-accepted-50-million-from-us-designated-terrorist-group/2022/09/06/
		


(JNS) The U.N. agency responsible for assisting refugees globally has accepted $50 million in donations from a U.S.-designated terror organization, according to a report from a pro-Israel advocacy group


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)

A special report this week by the UK’s Jewish Chronicle (JC) exposed a facet of corruption the Palestinian Authority has managed largely to conceal from the West.

The report focuses on “two ghost hospitals,” which were built using over $220 million (£200 million) of British taxpayer money.

One of the hospitals is named after the PA’s leader Mahmoud Abbas, who has refused to hold elections since the last round were held in 2005. The Abbas hospital was described as a state-of-the-art medical facility constructed of stone and glass. The hospital is missing two key elements, however, sitting nearly empty with “almost no doctors or patients.”

“The two-year-old Mahmoud Abbas general hospital in Halhul, near Hebron, lies deserted, due to incompetence and corruption,” reported the JC.

The other “ghost hospital” is “a 50-acre hole in the ground” where “millions have been wasted.”

Show Us the Money​After detailing the hundreds of millions of pounds expended on these projects, the JC attempted to figure out what happened to the money.

To that end, the report details a variety of questionable, at best, developments, from directing patients to a pre-existing private hospital that generates significant revenue for PA cronies to stashing millions of pounds in multiple banks.

What is even more troubling than the financial malfeasance is the fact that real medical facilities, not “ghost hospitals,” are desperately needed by Arabs whose healthcare is entrusted to the Palestinian Authority.

(full article online)










						UK Exposé: Palestinian ‘Ghost Hospitals’ Squander $220 Million in Aid | United with Israel
					

The Palestinian Authority's outrageous corruption was laid bare in a recent exposé about hundreds of millions of dollars of UK taxpayer money squandered by Mahmoud Abbas' regime.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)

Surprisingly, the German government is the main funder of the Palestinian education system, including textbooks. The PA Education Ministry's budget for the implementation of their plan comes from Germany, as well as Norway, Finland, and Ireland.

After international criticism, the PA and European authorities made changes to all textbooks for grades 1-12, but IMPACT-se officials say the content became more radicalized, "with hundreds of extreme examples that were introduced systematically that encourage harming civilians, jihad, violence, and incitement against Israel and Jews, in all classes and on all subjects."

"Moreover, the new books deliberately omit all the previous attempts for peace with Israel since the Oslo Accords. Antisemitic messages were also found in the books," they said.

Palestinian children are taught to believe that Judaism is a racist religion and that Jews control the media, politics, and finances. Jews are depicted as liars, corrupt, and "enemies of Islam at all times and places," and as such should be eliminated.

"Despite the European Union's repeated criticism of the Palestinian Authority, it did not make substantial changes to the textbooks for the 2022-2023 school year," CEO of IMPACT-se Marcus Sheff said. PA President Mahmoud and Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh "must be made aware that there is a price for this – from hearings in the Council of the European Union to condemnation from the European Commission responsible for their funding and the European Parliament."

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/09/07/palestinian-schoolbooks-deny-holocaust-legitimize-munich-massacre/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)

Hebron is one of the four holy cities in Judaism – the others are Jerusalem, Safed, and Tiberias – and second only to Jerusalem in religious significance. It is in the center of Hebron that the Cave of the Patriarchs is located, where religious Jews believe that four “prestigious couples,” Adam and Eve, Abraham and Sarah, Isaac and Rebecca, and Jacob and Leah, the Patriarchs and Matriarchs of the Jewish people, are buried.

Hebron has been inhabited by Jews uninterruptedly for at least two thousand years, except in the period beginning on August 24, 1929, when a massacre of 67 Jewish men, women, and children took place, and the 435 Jews who survived were soon evacuated by British soldiers, leaving the city without any Jews. Many returned in 1931, but almost all of them had again to be evacuated at the outbreak of the 1936-39 Arab Revolt in Palestine.

The massacre of 1929 began when Arabs in the city were incited to violence by rumors that Jews were planning to attack Arabs in Jerusalem and seize control of the Temple Mount. These rumors were baseless, of course, but that would be learned only after the Arabs had completed their killing spree. The 67 Jews were murdered with knives and axes by hysterical mobs, their bodies often mutilated both before and after death, with women raped before being killed, and pregnant women cut open. The event also left scores seriously wounded or maimed. Jewish homes were pillaged and synagogues were ransacked.

The 1929 Hebron massacre remains deeply imprinted in the minds of Israelis, as the site of one of the worst massacres of Jews by Arabs in the pre-war period. It was the particularly atrocious nature of those killings, and the fact of Hebron’s religious importance, and the pusillanimous behavior of the British officlals and military men who, with one exception, did nothing to stop the massacre, that have imprinted that episode on Israeli minds.
------
This year, as it does every year, the Palestinian Authority celebrated the Hebron murderers. While the Jews mourn the victims every August 24, the Palestinians are proud of the men who cut open and eviscerated pregnant women, mutilated the bodies of men, and caught children on the edge of their knives. The P.A. holds a celebration to honor the “heroes of Hebron.” And this year, as every year, the Western press pays no attention to this ghoulish celebration. To do so, after all, would make the Palestinians look bad, and we can’t – can we? – have that.

Muhammad Jamjoum, Fuad Hijazi, and Ataa Al-Zir were not “fighters.” The Jews of Hebron were not armed, and could not fight back. All three of the P.A.’s “heroes” were killers, preying on defenseless Jews And they were joined by many others who escaped punishment.

The P.A. supports Palestinian murderers in myriad ways. It has its “Pay-For-Slay” program, that provides generous subsidies to imprisoned terrorists, and to the families of terrorists (“martyrs”) killed while committing their attacks. At present, the total spent annually by the P.A. on the “Pay-For-Slay” program is about $330 million. This vast program both rewards past, and incentivizes future, terrorism.

In addition, the P.A. names schools, streets, squares, and sports competitions after dead terrorists. It plasters the pictures of terrorists, dead and alive, on the walls of the P.A.’s cities. It broadcasts celebrations of their “deeds” on television shows. And it celebrates, every August 24, a particularly gruesome episode of Arabs murdering Jews in Palestine. This annual celebration has been deliberately ignored by the world.

The Hebron Massacre is called by the P.A. “the Al-Buraq Rebellion.” Al-Buraq is the fabulous wingèd steed that Muhammad supposedly rode from the top of the Temple Mount up to the seventh heaven and back within a 24-hour period. Calling the killings the “Al-Buraq Rebellion” is to reaffirm that Hebron’s “heroes” were only answering the non-existent call of the Arabs in Jerusalem who were said – baselessly – to have been attacked by Jews who also hoped to seize the Al-Aqsa Mosque.

There have never been – not this year nor in any other year – reports in the Western media on the P.A.’s celebration of the killers who murdered Jews in Hebron on August 24,1929. Not a word about this annual ghoulish tribute has been written in _The New York Times, The Washington Post, The Guardian, Le Monde,_ or _Bild_, and not a word has been spoken about it on the BBC, CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, Canal Cinq, Deutsche Welle.

(full article online)









						The Palestinian Authority, the Hebron Massacre, and 'The Three Heroes' | FrontpageMag
					

Hebron is one of the four holy cities in Judaism – the others are Jerusalem, Safed, and Tiberias – and second only to Jerusalem in religious significance. It




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 8, 2022)

In a stunning expose’, a recent Associated Press article revealed a Hamas directive to journalists not to report on Gazans killed by Palestinian rockets that misfired and killed local families rather than their intended Israeli civilian targets. Reports indicate Palestinian Islamic Jihad killed more Palestinians in the early August Gaza-Israel conflict than did Israel.

Hamas also requires all visiting reporters to hire a local “sponsor,” a fixer or stringer, often a Palestinian journalist or translator. Hamas’ media directive says sponsors will be held responsible for what the journalists produce.


Let this sink in: If Hamas judges sponsors to have failed, they and perhaps their families will be punished. Punishment is not merely revoking licenses. Palestinian reporters have been subject to physical violence. Sponsors will make the consequences clear to reporters they assist. And the reporter will know: If bad things happen to my sponsor because of the stories I write, that will be on my conscience.

Rather than calling balls and strikes as they see things in Hamas-controlled Gaza, the sponsors were warned that they must “defend the Palestinian narrative and reject the foreigner’s bias to the Israeli narrative.” If you’ve had confidence in reporting from Gaza, this interference should shake that confidence.

(full article online)









						Hamas Tells Media to Lie: What Should the Media Tell its Readers?
					

Does the media have a responsibility to do an autopsy on its own coverage?




					nationalinterest.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 8, 2022)

From the PA’s perspective it seems the truth doesn’t really matter. What matters is the narrative and the constant brainwashing of Palestinians to believe that Israelis and Jews are the root of all evil.



So too with the 1969 Al-Aqsa Mosque arson. 



It doesn’t matter that the arsonist, Michael Denis Rohan, was an Australian Christian with a mental health disorder.


What matters is to tell a tale that supports the PA storyline. Therefore the PA has turned Rohan into a Jew. And not just any Jew, but “an extremist Jew” and “an extremist settler”: 




















> *Official PA TV newsreader: *“Today is the 53rd anniversary of the burning of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque. On this day in 1969, *an extremist Jew *(sic.) *with Australian citizenship, a terrorist named Denis Rohan*, infiltrated the Al-Aqsa Mosque and deliberately set the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque’s eastern wing on fire.”
> 
> *Official PA TV reporter: *“53 years since the crime of burning the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque in August 1969, which was committed by *an extremist settler with Australian citizenship, a terrorist named Michael Denis Rohan, who deliberately set the Al-Aqsa Mosque’s eastern wing on fire.*”
> [Official PA TV News, Aug. 21, 2022]​


Not only has the PA falsely and repeatedly accused Israel – through its framing of “a Jew” - of setting the fire, but the PA, in general, promotes the libel that the Al-Aqsa Mosque is in danger because Israel wants to destroy it in order to build “the alleged Temple.”  

Palestinian Media Watch has also documented that any Jew visiting the Temple Mount is referred to as “a settler” and his visit is labeled “an attack” or “an invasion.” In more blatant examples of delegitimization, the PA attacks the mere presence of Jews at the holiest site in Judaism as a “defilement.” 


(full article online)











						Always blame it on a Jew: PA distortion - “Extremist Jew deliberately set the Al-Aqsa Mosque on fire” in 1969 | PMW Analysis
					

Always blame it on a Jew: PA distortion - “Extremist Jew deliberately set the Al-Aqsa Mosque on fire” in 1969




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Sep 9, 2022)

An invented people with an invented national identity invented a narrative designed to deflect from their program of grooming  children who will die young in service of the gee-had. 










						The PA’s inverted narrative: Terrorist stabber is poor youth whose “dream” to study at university was “murdered” by Israel | PMW Analysis
					

The PA’s inverted narrative: Terrorist stabber is poor youth whose “dream” to study at university was “murdered” by Israel




					palwatch.org
				




The PA’s inverted narrative: Terrorist stabber is poor youth whose “dream” to study at university was “murdered” by Israel
Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Sep 8, 2022

The following is a perfect example of how the PA changes facts, feeding an inverted, alternative narrative to the Palestinian population.



Reality: Fadi Ghattas was a 19-year-old Palestinian terrorist who stabbed and wounded a 19-year-old Israeli soldier next to Kiryat Arba near Hebron on Sept. 2, 2022. Another soldier at the scene shot and killed Ghattas, thereby ending the attack.



The PA’s inverted narrative: Fadi Ghattas was an innocent, poor Palestinian youth who was “murdered” by Israel together with “his dream of completing his university studies.”


----------



## Hollie (Sep 9, 2022)

A just-in-time capture of another ''poor, oppressed pally'' who was planning some Jew killing gee-had. 

This gee-had wannabe is the result of a grooming program that churns out generation after generation of social misfits. 
















						Officers nab armed Palestinian planning ‘large-scale’ terror attack in Tel Aviv
					

Nablus man, 19, illegally in Israel, captured near Jaffa clock tower with makeshift submachine gun, 2 pipe bombs filled with nails; had served time for bringing knife to Temple Mt.




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Officers nab armed Palestinian planning ‘large-scale’ terror attack in Tel Aviv​Nablus man, 19, illegally in Israel, captured near Jaffa clock tower with makeshift submachine gun, 2 pipe bombs filled with nails; had served time for bringing knife to Temple Mt.​By EMANUEL FABIAN 8 September 2022, 6:31 pm   
13


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> A just-in-time capture of another ''poor, oppressed pally'' who was planning some Jew killing gee-had.
> 
> This gee-had wannabe is the result of a grooming program that churns out generation after generation of social misfits.
> 
> ...



Just another poor, innocent, misunderstood yute.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 10, 2022)

This Arab was told he was a “palestinian” until he conducted research and learned that “palestine” and “palestinians” never existed…


----------



## Hollie (Sep 10, 2022)

There are some malcontents in the Islamic paradise of Gaza'istan. I'm not sure what the falafel is all about. The glory of the ummah is at stake, as is the wealth and luxury lifestyles of the Islamic dictators. 





GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip — When fighting erupted between Israel and the hard-line Palestinian militant group, Islamic Jihad, here earlier this month, the battle lasted just three days but it took a heavy toll: Gaza's Health Ministry said 49 Palestinians were killed, including 17 children.

The Israeli military said it was targeting Islamic Jihad members for allegedly planning or executing attacks on Israelis. Israel says it killed 20 militants and acknowledges killing several civilians. Islamic Jihad responded to the attacks by firing more than 1,100 rockets, according to Israel, which said some of the rockets killed Gazan civilians when the projectiles fell short and landed in Gaza.

People in Gaza say they believe the violence, and duration, would have been even worse had the larger, ruling militant group, Hamas, gotten involved. But in a change of tack, Hamas sat this one out.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 10, 2022)

Hollie said:


> There are some malcontents in the Islamic paradise of Gaza'istan. I'm not sure what the falafel is all about. The glory of the ummah is at stake, as is the wealth and luxury lifestyles of the Islamic dictators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always THEM; never the Israeli military.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> It's always THEM; never the Israeli military.


Email the UN with your complaints.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 10, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> It's always THEM; never the Israeli military.


Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs cutting funding for Palestinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel 

https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


----------



## Hollie (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2022)

Called the ''leader'' of the Hamas Islamic terrorist syndicate, Haniyeh is living the goid life being banned from Gaza'istan. Members of the Hamas politburo, (seems fitting), are visiting Moscow.... begging for welfare money?





			Hamas leader Haniyeh in Moscow for talks with Russia's Lavrov
		


Haniyeh leads a senior Hamas delegation that includes military chief Saleh al-Arouri and other members of Hamas' politburo.

Discussions in Russia will revolve around "mutual ties" and "other issues relating to the situation in Palestine," Hamas noted.



Related video: Putin ‘snubs’ Israel? Russia bonds with Palestine, offers cooperation to military organisations


----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2022)

Mo' money.... wasted.

Think of these monstrosities as monuments to failure and ineptitude that defines the billions of dollars showered and wasted on the ''pal'istanians''.

The pally leadership are billionaires, Hamas is the world's second richest Islamic terrorist franchise because they're thieves and welfare cheats.





			https://www.thejc.com/news/world/ghost-hospitals-reveal-corruption-in-palestinian-authority-health-sector-2SAYUsuTUV4hTYSJ9EdhvY?reloadTime=1662866416108
		


It is a tale of two ghost hospitals. The first is a gleaming edifice of tinted glass and stone, containing state-of-the-art medical equipment but almost no doctors or patients. The other is a 50-acre hole in the ground.

Both were high-prestige health projects, launched with loud fanfares by the Palestinian Authority; indeed, the gleaming edifice is named after its president, Mahmoud Abbas. Both should be bursting with local people being treated on the public health service, propped up by the British taxpayer.

But the two-year-old Mahmoud Abbas general hospital in Halhul, near Hebron, lies deserted, due to incompetence and corruption.

And the Khaled Hasan Cancer Centre in Surda, northeast of Ramallah — intended as one of the finest cancer units in the Middle East — will never arise from the hole in the ground. Here too, millions have been wasted.












Maybe if we gave them $billions more?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2022)

This morning, 24 year old Hamad Abu Jildah died of wounds he received from IDF fire a few days ago in Jenin during a firefight.

The Palestinian Information Center in Englishpublished photos of him on his motorcycle and of his funeral:




The article humanized him and painted him as an innocent victim of Israeli aggression, saying that "Martyr Abu Jildah was an ex-detainee who spent two and a half years in Israeli jails. He got married recently and his wife is pregnant with their first child."

In Arabic, the same publication looked and sounded quite different.






> The Islamic Resistance Movement "Hamas" mourned the martyr Hamad Abu Jildah, who died this morning of wounds he sustained a few days ago, stressing that "the occupation will not undermine the resolve of our people and our resistance."
> 
> The movement offered condolences to the martyr's family and lovers, stressing that "the battle that our Palestinian people are waging and their resistance against the criminal Zionist enemy continues unabated, and that the blood of the martyrs will not be in vain."



The messages are completely different depending on the audience. For the gullible West, Abu Jildah is an innocent victim, a newlywed cut down in the prime of his life. To a Palestinian Arab audience, he is a valiant fighter whose death is a celebration of "resistance' and who should be emulated.

But this isn't the only difference in how these events are tailored differently between the West and the Arab world.

Abu Jildah was not Hamas. He wasn't even Islamic Jihad, which dominates Jenin's militants. He was a field commander of Fatah's Al Aqsa Brigades.





His death was mourned equally by Fatah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad. 

The fiction that Fatah is a secular, peace-seeking political party - the "good guys" to the West as compared to the other terror groups - is increasingly shown to be a lie. There is no difference between Fatah and the other terror groups, and there never was. They disagree about tactics sometimes, and Fatah is not as explicitly Islamist - although it certainly never disagrees publicly with the Muslim Brotherhood-influenced Hamas. 

That logo of the Al Aqsa Brigades above is the real Fatah - machine guns and grenades, centering on a theme of a Judenfrei Jerusalem, not peaceful protests and boycotts and secularism. 

The West wants so badly to believe that peace is possible between the "moderate" Mahmoud Abbas and Israel that the media will consciously and enthusiastically overlook the copious evidence to the contrary, from Abbas' own antisemitic and terror supporting statements to the incitement in daily media. 

There can be no peace without truth. The media, the world's diplomats and national leaders, and the "expert" pundits spend more time hiding the truth than they do admitting it. And then when Israel defends itself from Fatah terrorists that are just as lethal as Islamic Jihad's, the audience is not aware of the facts and assumes Israel is the aggressor.











						Another Fatah West Bank terrorist "martyr:" What, exactly, is the difference between Fatah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad again?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2022)

On August 30, five religious Jews stupids tries to visit Joseph's tomb without coordinating their visit with the Israeli army.

The result was predictable: they were almost lynched, two of them including a child were shot, their car was burned.

They were not armed and couldn't defend themselves. 

Right after the incident, Fatah's Al Aqsa Brigades took responsibility for the shootings and burning their car. 

What was unusual was that *Fatah itself took credit. *Instead of pretending that the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade are a separate and unofficial offshoot of the party headed by Mahmoud Abbas, their violence was celebrated as a Fatah victory on the official Fatah  Facebook page - to attack five civilians whose only "crime" was being Jewish.

Palestinian Media Watch translated their music video and poster:

(vide video online)




> In the video gunshots are heard, apparently from the shooting attack targeting Jews visiting Joseph’s Tomb, and a car is seen going up in flames, while a song is played in the background.
> 
> Lyrics: “*Shake them and burn them, O knights of the night.*”
> 
> ...



Fatah is literally inciting Palestinians to burn religious Jews. 

Mahmoud Abbas Fatah's leader, is a war criminal. 

(full article online)









						Fatah music video incites Palestinians to "shake and burn" religious Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>



Couple of more weeks will do her good.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs cutting funding for Palestinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel
> 
> https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


You prove my point!  You never see things from the Palesrinian perspective.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You prove my point!  You never see things from the Palesrinian perspective.


Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs cutting funding for Palestinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel 

https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs cutting funding for Palestinians, “fed up“ with the “bloodlust for Jews” and rejection of peace with Israel
> 
> https://gatestoneinstitute.org/18694/arabs-fed-up-with-palestinians…


Repeating what you said, doesn't address my post.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Repeating what you said, doesn't address my post.


Editor of Arab Times calls Palestinians losers & encourages relations with Israel: “Peace with this most advanced country is the right thing to do. Let the foolish fend for themselves.”

Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You prove my point!  You never see things from the Palesrinian perspective.


Egyptian commentator Hussein Aboubakr: Arab world fed up with the “Palestinian cause”: “Perpetual refugeedom and appalling acts of violence”

The Pitfalls of Palestinian Exceptionalism — HUSSEIN ABOUBAKR


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Editor of Arab Times calls Palestinians losers & encourages relations with Israel: “Peace with this most advanced country is the right thing to do. Let the foolish fend for themselves.”
> 
> Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS


Your focus is entirely ass-backwards; it is the Israelis who don't want peace!


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You prove my point!  You never see things from the Palesrinian perspective.


Khaled Abu Toameh is a Palestinian. Duh!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Khaled Abu Toameh is a Palestinian. Duh!


I said from the Palestinian perspective, not some Israeli kiss-ass!


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Your focus is entirely ass-backwards; it is the Israelis who don't want peace!





Billo_Really said:


> Your focus is entirely ass-backwards; it is the Israelis who don't want peace!



United Arab Emirates: A warm peace with Israel transforming the Middle East


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> United Arab Emirates: A warm peace with Israel transforming the Middle East


If Isreal wanted peace, they would end the occupation.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I said from the Palestinian perspective, not some Israeli kiss-ass!


United Arab Emirates: Israel is a peace-seeking nation


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If Isreal wanted peace, they would end the occupation.




Palestinians: “Our goal has never been peace”


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> United Arab Emirates: Israel is a peace-seeking nation


Okay, the Emirates negotiated peace with Isreal, what does that have to do with the Palestinians?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Palestinians: “Our goal has never been peace”


How convenient!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If Isreal wanted peace, they would end the occupation.



What are they occupying?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What are they occupying?


Todd...Todd...Todd...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Todd...Todd...Todd...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 11, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> United Arab Emirates: Israel is a peace-seeking nation


Off topic. Has nothing to do with Israel/Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What are they occupying?


We need a stupid post button.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> We need a stupid post button.



Don't beat yourself up.
We're used to your stupid posts.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Off topic. Has nothing to do with Israel/Palestine.United Arab Emirates declares Israel is a peace-seeking natio


United Arab Emirates reflects the increasing view in the Arab world that Israel is the solution, not the problem.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 11, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> We need a stupid post button.


Stuck on stupid since 2009.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2022)

Gee-had was a losing game for Taher. Just another of the disposable Islamo-bots churned out by the pally Cult

Say goodnight, Taher.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2022)

This video shows, for a painful 100 seconds, how happy Palestinians were upon hearing that thousands of Americans had been murdered by Al Qaeda 21 years ago today.


But Palestinian support for Al Qaeda, Osama bin Laden and suicide bombings remained high even as Arab countries turned against them.

This Pew Research graphic shows that Palestinians were more enthusiastic about Al Qaeda than citizens of any Arab country, and while their support waned over the years, they continued to be the most extreme supporters of terror among Arabs in the decade following 9/11.










In 2014, the most recent poll I can find, Palestinian Arabs were most supportive among world Muslims towards suicide bombings - by far.






And even then, three years after Osama Bin Laden was killed, a huge proportion of Palestinians continued to support Al Qaeda - more than any other Muslims:





One doesn't see questions about suicide bombings and support for Bin Laden being asked by international pollsters any more, possibly because they make Palestinians look so bad. But even this year, a majority of Palestinians support "armed attacks" against Israeli civilians, and there is little reason to think that they distinguish between "martyrdom operations" and any other attacks on Jewish civilians. 

Bin Laden lives on - in Palestinians.










						A reminder of how fully Palestinians supported Al Qaeda, Osama Bin Laden and suicide bombings on 9/11 - and long after
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 11, 2022)

The US and European trained Palestinian Authority Security Forces are meant to be fighting terror. In reality, as admitted by Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah Movement, they are actively participating in the very same terror they are meant to be preventing. 

The Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades is an integral part of Abbas’ Fatah Movement. It is also an internationally designated terror organization. In the last months, terrorists from the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades have been participating in an ever-growing number of terror attacks.  

One such terrorist was Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi, killed on Aug. 9, 2022 during a gun battle with Israeli security forces. While celebrating the terrorist, Fatah exposed, in a post on its official Facebook page, that Al-Nabulsi was part of a terror cell founded by an officer in the PA Security Forces and that three other Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades terrorists, killed in February 2022, were also part of the same cell:  









> "Our heroic Martyrs *Adham Mabrouka, Muhammad Al-Dakhil, Ashraf Mubaslat, Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi, Abboud [Abd Al-Rahman] Sobeh, Islam Sobeh, *and*Muhammad Al-Azizi. *
> And *heroic* prisoner *Abd Al-Hakim Shahin, an officer in the [PA] Security Forces and founder of the lions’ den group* (i.e., terror cell from Nablus).
> #The_Al-Aqsa_Martyrs’_Brigades
> #The_lions’_den_group
> ...


The terrorists Adham Mabrouka, Muhammad Al-Dakhil, Ashraf Mubaslat were killed by Israeli security forces on February 8, 2022 in Nablus. Together with Al-Nabulsi, they had been identified as the terrorists who had carried out a number of terror attacks and were about to carry out another imminent attack. At the time, Fatah vowed revengefor the killing of the terrorists. As Palestinian Media Watch exposed, at a memorial ceremony for the three, Abbas even directly called to murder Israelis. 

The other terrorists, so-called “heroic Martyrs,” mentioned in the post were all killed in gun battles with Israeli security forces.  

The terrorists were part of “The Lions’ Den Group” terror cell founded by the “heroic prisoner” Abd Al-Hakim Shahin. According to Fatah, Shahin is an “officer in the [PA] Security Forces.”

A video shared by Fatah days earlier also glorified the terrorists of the cell.  The video also includes footage of the terrorists Daoud Zubeidi, Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi, and Adham Al-Shishani.

(full article online)










						Fatah proudly admits: Officer in PA Security Forces founded Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades terror cell | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah proudly admits: An officer in the PA Security Forces founded an Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades terror cell




					palwatch.org


----------



## Hollie (Sep 12, 2022)

How exciting for the pallys. Hamas and their Iranian masters must be drooling over the prospect of controlling the pally welfare fraud empire. With the eventual croaking of the West Bank dictator, Iran would benefit by quickly seizing control of the West Bank and establishing that area as an Iranian zip code... Little Teheran...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 12, 2022)

Palestinian media is reporting:




> Today, Sunday, September 11, 2022, a group of *settlers*, accompanied by the Israeli occupation forces, stormed the Ibrahimi Mosque in Hebron.
> 
> The director of the Ibrahimi Mosque, Ghassan Al-Rajabi, said that a group of settlers accompanied by the occupation forces stormed the Ishaqiah (Isaac) section and the prayer hall in the Ibrahimi Mosque, coinciding with the noon prayer.
> 
> ...



So what did these "Jewish settlers in obscene clothing" look like?





Needless to say, these are not "Jewish settlers." They are non-Jewish tourists,visiting the Muslim side of the holy site (the centotaph of Isaac is on the Muslim side.) The guards have been known to ask tourists if they are Jewish and will not admit Jews to begin with. 

Apparently, the Muslim bigots have been so enthralled at the publicity they received by falsely claiming that Jews were dressing obscenely at the Temple Mount that they have decided to play the same trick on the world by pretending that non-Jewish tourists, dressed like normal tourists, are really "Jewish settlers".











						Palestinians condemn "settlers in obscene clothing" visiting Tomb of the Patriarchs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 12, 2022)

An editorial at Amad shows anger at various Arab states for declaring days of mourning for Queen Elizabeth, saying that this is an insult to...Palestinians.

Hassan Asfour, the editor of Amad, wrote an article saying that various Arab countries who declared days of mourning and that flags should fly at half-mast are showing support of the British Balfour Declaration and of Zionism, and insulting Palestinians. 

The Arab countries that declared days of mourning include Jordan, Lebanon, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and Kuwait. 

Asfour notes that none of these countries did anything similar when Yasir Arafat was "assassinated," or when Gamal Abdel Nasser died. 


> Far from empty compliments, what these countries have done is* a new attack on the Palestinian people and their national cause,* as if they are blessing what [Great Britain has]done. Just days ago, the Prime Minister of Her Majesty’s Government announced that if Israel did not exist, it would need to be created..and that it is more Zionist than the Zionists themselves.


(I couldn't find that Liz Truss quote.)

As always, Palestinians need to make everything about themselves, and when any other world event happens that knocks their position in the daily news items down a peg or two, they are livid that they aren't the top story. 











						As usual, Palestinians try to make the death of Queen Elizabeth II about...Palestinians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 12, 2022)

The Palestinian prime minister Muhammad Shtayyeh opened his weekly cabinet meeting with his usual litany of complaints against Israel.

Wafa reports:



> On the occasion of the 29th anniversary of the Oslo Accord, the Prime Minister said that Israel had left nothing of the agreement, and had canceled most of its provisions, disregarding them... It continued its financial deductions in violation of the agreement, and stopped the release of the fourth batch of prisoners, which was supposed to include Karim Younis and other brothers, and sick prisoners, in violation of the agreement.
> 
> He stressed that Israel has violated, and even canceled most of the terms of the agreements signed with us, and this matter calls us to stop a lot with him and review it.



Palestinians have made these accusations of Israel violating Oslo many times. (The "fourth batch of prisoners" was part of 2014 negotiations, and nothing to do with the Oslo accords.)

In reality, it is the Palestinians are the ones who are violating signed agreements with Israel every day.

Here is a short and very incomplete list of violations:

Annex 1 of the 1995 Interim Agreement says about Jewish holy sites in Nablus (Joseph's Tomb) and Jericho:


> While the protection of these sites, as well as of persons visiting them, will be under the responsibility of the Palestinian Police, a JMU shall function in the vicinity of, and on the access routes to, each such site, as directed by the relevant DCO.
> 
> The functions of each such JMU shall be as follows:
> 
> ...



The Palestinian police do not protect Joseph's Tomb and there is no free access to it by Jews - last week, Jews were almost lynched trying to access it. Terrorists routinely attack any Jews they can who visit the site and the Palestinian police are nowhere to be found.

The Oslo II agreement says:



> Neither side shall initiate or take any step that will change the status of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip pending the outcome of the permanent status negotiations.


But the Palestinians have declared the "State of Palestine" and signed international agreements under that name, which was completely unilateral.




> The PLO undertakes that, within two months of the date of the inauguration of the Council, the Palestinian National Council will convene and formally approve the necessary changes in regard to the Palestinian Covenant, as undertaken in the letters signed by the Chairman of the PLO and addressed to the Prime Minister of Israel, dated September 9, 1993 and May 4, 1994.


This never happened. There has never been a version of the Palestinian National Covenant published that removed the parts that declare the establishment of Israel to be null and void, for example. The PLO pretended to amend it but never did.




> Relations between Israel and the [Palestinian National] Council
> 
> Israel and the Council shall seek to foster mutual understanding and tolerance and shall accordingly abstain from incitement, including hostile propaganda, against each other and, without derogating from the principle of freedom of expression, shall take legal measures to prevent such incitement by any organizations, groups or individuals within their jurisdiction.



There is daily incitement to violence in official Palestinian media, let alone other media.




> Israel and the Council will ensure that their respective educational systems contribute to the peace between the Israeli and Palestinian peoples and to peace in the entire region, and will refrain from the introduction of any motifs that could adversely affect the process of reconciliation.


Palestinian schools still teach that Israel doesn't exist in any borders and they do not teach peace with Israel in any context.

The 1995 Joint Declaration of the Washington Summit stated that the PLO would oppose the Arab boycott of Israel. While BDS pretends to be separate from the Arab boycott, it is in fact a continuation of the same, and the PLO has attempted to enforce boycotts against Israeli products both demostically and internationally.

(full article online)









						A short list of Palestinian violations of signed agreements with Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Asfour notes that none of these countries did anything similar when Yasir Arafat was "assassinated," or when Gamal Abdel Nasser died.




Arafat died from bad ass.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 12, 2022)

During Operation Breaking Dawn, the most recent escalation between the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) and the Gaza-based US-designated Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) terror organization, a senior PIJ commander named Tayseer al-Jabari was killed in an IDF airstrike.

Al-Jabari’s death was covered by media outlets around the world, including the BBC, France 24, Al Jazeera, and ABC News.

However, not one news organization covered PIJ’s telling response to the events on August 5. A propaganda video published by the terror group featured Al-Jabari’s teenage son firing a semiautomatic rifle, essentially endorsing the use of child soldiers.


Unfortunately, the indoctrination of hatred and violence towards Jews and Israelis is the norm in the Gaza Strip, with Hamas and PIJ propaganda glorifying child soldiers as the next generation of fighters. These messages percolate in large parts of Palestinian society, starting at elementary schools, and will impact any future possibility of peace between Israel and the Gaza Strip.

For instance, in 2016, children in a Gazan elementary school performed a school play where they pretended to kidnap Israeli soldiers and civilians. Another videoreleased by ITV News that year showed Hamas’ “summer camp,” where teenagers performed tactical exercises and military-grade training.

In 2021, Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs released a video mentioning the indoctrination of children to become “martyrs.” Meanwhile, a video from Al Jazeera showcased the mock “liberation” of the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem by Palestinian child soldiers.










						Who Really Harms Palestinian Kids? What the Media Fail to Report | Honest Reporting
					

An HonestReporting analysis shows that media rarely cover the illegal recruiting of children by Islamic Jihad and Hamas.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 12, 2022)

Vera Baboun Podcast​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 12, 2022)

Shootings, Bombings and Stabbings: How Jenin Became the “Martyrs’ Capital”​Jenin’s connection to Palestinian violence and terrorism began even before the creation of the State of Israel, during the Arab Revolt of 1936-1939. Since the British Mandatory government held weak control over Jenin during this time period, the area became known as a nest of anti-British and anti-Jewish activity and Jenin was one of the cities that made up the Arab triangle from which attacks were directed against Jewish communities in the Jezreel Valley.

In both 1948 and 1967, Arab armies used Jenin as a forward position from which to attack Israeli forces and civilian centers.

In 1953, the Jordanians established the Jenin refugee camp next to the city of Jenin for Palestinians who were displaced during the 1948 War of Independence (for the purposes of this article, “Jenin” will refer to both the city and the refugee camp). 

After the Six Day War in 1967, Israel took control of Jenin and maintained it until 1996, when it came under the rule of the Palestinian Authority as part of the Oslo Accords.

----
The Wasps’ Nest: Jenin Today​Today, Jenin is home to a number of internationally recognized Palestinian terrorist organizations, including the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Hamas and the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades. Of these organizations, PIJ is the largest and strongest in the region. 

While these organizations always existed in Jenin, their activity was limited during the 15 years of quiet. However, during the past two years, these organizations have taken an active role in supporting and organizing violent attacks against both Israeli soldiers and civilians.

What has occurred during the past two years to turn Jenin back into a hive of terrorist activity?

According to Mor and Truzman, a number of factors have contributed to the recent rise in terrorist activity in the Jenin area: The development of rivalries between different Palestinian factions as to who will succeed Mahmoud Abbasas leader of the Palestinian Authority, the 2021 Israeli operation against Hamas in Gaza, the escape of six Palestinian terrorists (all from the Jenin area) from Gilboa Prison in September 2021 and the rise in deadly clashes between Palestinian terrorists (many of whom were from Jenin) and Israeli forces in the latter half of 2021.

The last point is particularly relevant as it led to the founding of the Jenin Battalion. Formed in May 2021 and announced a few months later, the Jenin Battalion is affiliated with the Palestinian Islamic Jihad but also includes members from Hamas and the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades. 

The Battalion was founded as a means of more effectively resisting Israeli anti-terrorism operations in the Jenin area. The Battalion is composed of a number of small cells that are controlled by a joint operations room (known colloquially as “the wasps’ nest”). 

The joint operations room monitors the entry of Israeli forces into Jenin and then commands Battalion members via cellular communications (such as the Telegram application) and mosque loudspeakers to engage the IDF soldiers with gunfire, Molotov cocktails and IEDs. This leads to the protracted gunfights between Israeli soldiers and Palestinian gunmen that have been recently reported in the news (see here, here and here). 

----
The Threat From Jenin to Israelis and Palestinians​With the rise in terrorism and violent exchanges between Israeli forces and Palestinian gunmen in the Jenin area, both Israelis and Palestinians are facing a number of threats that directly affect their safety and security.

First, the surge in violent opposition by the Jenin Battalion to Israeli counter-terrorism operations in the region largely takes place in residential neighborhoods. As can be seen from the tragic death of Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh (who was killed while reporting on an Israeli counter-terrorism operation in Jenin in May), the crossfire between the IDF and the Battalion directly threatens the lives of non-combatants in the surrounding area.

Second, the popularity of the Battalion among the local residents of Jenin has inspired terrorist organizations in other West Bank communities to adopt its organizational strategy and modus operandi. Already, terrorists in Nablus, Tulkarm and Bethlehem have adopted the Jenin Battalion’s model. In Nablus, members of this newly-formed Battalion have attacked Israeli soldiers and civilians visiting the nearby Tomb of Joseph. 

If the Jenin Battalion’s methods continue to be replicated, this could increase the threat of harm to both Israeli and Palestinian civilians across the West Bank.

Lastly, the rise in terrorist attacks originating in Jenin will threaten the safety and security of Israelis across the country but will also harm non-combatant Palestinians living in Jenin, who will be forced to endure IDF operations aimed at rooting out the terrorists responsible for each attack. 


When reporting on Jenin, news organizations must ensure they convey the full truth to their readers and viewers: Jenin is a hotbed of Palestinian terrorism that threatens stability in both Israel and the West Bank. What’s more, Jenin will never change unless the terrorists who hide there are rooted out. 

(full article online)









						Jenin: The Palestinian Terror Capital & Its Threat to the Region | Honest Reporting
					

Between March and May 2022, Israel experienced its worst wave of terrorism in over six years, with 19 Israelis killed and many more wounded in a number of




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 12, 2022)

The 1968 Palestinian National Covenant(Charter) has an interesting paragraph:




> Article 6:
> The Jews who had normally resided in Palestine until the beginning of the Zionist invasion will be considered Palestinians.



The Palestine Ministry of Information notes that the year of the "Zionist invasion" is considered to be 1917. It does not appear that they are including descendants of those Jews, so the issue is moot, but it points to something interesting in official Palestinian language.

This is one of the few uses of the word "Palestinians" in the document. Most of it refers to "Palestinian Arabs." So, for example:


> Article 3:
> The *Palestinian Arab people possess the legal right to their homeland* and have the right to determine their destiny after achieving the liberation of their country in accordance with their wishes and entirely of their own accord and will.



If the only people that have the legal right to the land are Arabs, then the Jews - even those they call "Palestinians," who had been there continuously for thousands of years - do not. 

In other words, the Charter gives legal rights to Arabs that it withholds from non-Arabs. 

Isn't that apartheid?

This is besides the explicit antisemitism in the charter itself - which has never been revoked - that denied the existence of the Jewish people to begin with. "Claims of historical or religious ties of Jews with Palestine are incompatible with the facts of history and the true conception of what constitutes statehood. Judaism, being a religion, is not an independent nationality. Nor do Jews constitute a single nation with an identity of its own; they are citizens of the states to which they belong."

Now look at the 2003 Palestinian constitution. There, they refer repeatedly to the Arab Palestinian people. The first paragraph of the preamble says:




> The continuous attachment of the* Arab Palestinian people* to the land of their fathers and forefathers, on which this people has historically lived, is a fact that has been expressed in the Declaration of Independence, issued by the Palestine National Council. The strength of this attachment is confirmed by its consistency over time and place, by keeping faith with and holding onto national identity, and in the realization of wondrous accomplishments of struggle. The organic relationship between the Palestinian people, their history and their land has confirmed itself in their unceasing effort to prompt the world to recognize the rights of the *Arab Palestinian people* and their national entity, on equal footing with other nations.


Why the need to emphasize "Arab Palestinian people"? By 2003 (and unlike 1968), the term "Palestinian" was well known. 

It appears that the term is used specifically to exclude Jews from calling themselves "Palestinian."

The Palestinian Arabs are well aware that the term "Palestinian" usually referred to Jews before 1948. They want not only to make sure that they are the only "Palestinians" with rights to the land but to ensure that they assert that Jews have no historic or legal rights to the land.

That explains why they call themselves "Palestinian Arabs" or "Arab Palestinians." 










						The difference between a "Palestinian" and an "Arab Palestinian" - according to the PLO
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 12, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Shootings, Bombings and Stabbings: How Jenin Became the “Martyrs’ Capital”​Jenin’s connection to Palestinian violence and terrorism began even before the creation of the State of Israel, during the Arab Revolt of 1936-1939. Since the British Mandatory government held weak control over Jenin during this time period, the area became known as a nest of anti-British and anti-Jewish activity and Jenin was one of the cities that made up the Arab triangle from which attacks were directed against Jewish communities in the Jezreel Valley.
> 
> In both 1948 and 1967, Arab armies used Jenin as a forward position from which to attack Israeli forces and civilian centers.
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> but will also harm non-combatant Palestinians living in Jenin,


The only threat to Palestinians will be from Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The only threat to Palestinians will be from Israel.



And off course Pally terror rockets.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The only threat to Palestinians will be from Israel.











						Hamas’s rockets are killing Palestinians too | The Spectator Australia
					

Israel’s military action in Gaza is widely reported daily across the world. Images of hundreds of rockets lighting up the skies over Israeli cities and of the rubble of destroyed buildings in the Gaza…




					www.spectator.com.au


----------



## Hollie (Sep 12, 2022)

In the case of pally Islamic terrorism, it's been obvious for decades that throwing money at these people allows the insanity of gee-had suicide bombers and the grooming of child soldiers. 





			'You can't fight terrorism if you don't dry up the financial swamp'


----------



## Hollie (Sep 13, 2022)

Not a lot of room here for playing nice with Islamic terrorists.











						Fatah Secretary In Jenin Ata Abu Rumeileh: The Occupation Will Bleed Everywhere In Palestine; The Only Language We Can Use With Israel Is The Language Of The Gun
					

On September 6, 2022, during the funeral of Mohammad Sabaaneh, a Palestinian militant killed by Israeli forces in Jenin,...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Secretary In Jenin Ata Abu Rumeileh: The Occupation Will Bleed Everywhere In Palestine; The Only Language We Can Use With Israel Is The Language Of The Gun​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 13, 2022)

We Never left, Palestine - a poem by Susan Abulhawa​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 13, 2022)

This week, Fatah posted an old interview with Mamdouh Nawfal who served as Yasser Arafat's Advisor on Internal Affairs in 2000. Nawfal described in detail Arafat’s decision to take advantage of then Israeli Parliament Member Ariel Sharon’s visit to the Temple Mount in September 2000 to start a terror campaign that would last a “long” time. The terror orchestrated by Arafat and the PA lasted 4.5 years, during which time Palestinian terrorists, including many members of Arafat’s PA security forces funded by the West, murdered 1,100 Israelis. 

Palestinian Media Watch reported at the time, and has added extensive documentation since, that the “second Intifada” was a terror campaign initiated and directed by Arafat, contrary to claims of the Western governments and some Israeli leaders who were misled into believing that Arafat was merely unable to stop it.  

In the interview originally broadcast on Al-Jazeera on Feb. 3, 2009, and posted by Fatah on Facebook on Sept. 6, 2022, Arafat’s advisor Nawfal described that already on the day of Sharon’s visit to the Temple Mount, Arafat “dispatch[ed] many people under the name Guardians of Al-Aqsa” to initiate violence.  

The very next day he gave the orders that the Palestinian terror was to be “everywhere”:




















> “The orders and instructions to the Security Forces and the Tanzim (i.e., Fatah terror faction) were to take action after the Friday prayers. The activity was not limited to the Al-Aqsa Mosque. *The instructions to the Fatah organizations were to take action in the West Bank, the Gaza Strip, and everywhere.*”
> [Facebook page of the Fatah Commission of Information and Culture,
> Sept. 6, 2022]


Arafat’s plan was that the terror campaign would be “long,” and that Fatah and not Hamas would lead it: “The path is still long, and we will see who will lead.’” 

This is not the first time that Arafat’s advisor has admitted that Arafat was solely responsible for the intifada terror. PMW exposed a previous interview in 2005 in which he said this explicitly: 



> "As to the second Intifada, one could say with complete objectivity that Arafat exploited Sharon's visit to the Temple Mount and the people's hatred of the occupation to bring about the outburst... Arafat made no attempt to evade responsibility when he was blamed for its eruption..."
> [_Al-Hayat_ (London), Nov. 12, 2005]


It is unclear why Fatah decided to rebroadcast this old interview now. One likely explanation is that today, Sept. 13, 2022, is the 29th anniversary of the signing of the Oslo Accords. The PA has said many times that the “success” of the intifada - i.e., the murder of over one thousand Israelis - was proof that Arafat made the right decision by signing the Oslo Accords. The terror would not have been possible without the Oslo Accords, which enabled the PA to build its terror infrastructure, since part of the Oslo agreement was to allow the PA to arm itself. Fatah, which is very weak today, and possibly stands to be defeated by the terror organization Hamas were elections to be held, is taking this opportunity of the Oslo Accords anniversary to remind Palestinians that it was Fatah’s Arafat who decided both to sign the Oslo Accords and to launch and direct the “second intifada.” The text posted by Fatah with the video also points to this: 


(full article online)









						Fatah boasts: Arafat deliberately started the intifada terror campaign - testimony by Arafat’s advisor who was there | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah boasts: Arafat deliberately started the intifada terror campaign - testimony by Arafat’s advisor who was there




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 13, 2022)

* Rania Khalek*

**


----------



## Hollie (Sep 13, 2022)

Welfare begging at its worst. 











						Friday Sermon By Palestinian Authority Presidential Advisor Mahmoud Habbash: The British Stole Funds From Palestinian Bank Accounts When They Left In 1948; We Must Demand This Money Back
					

Palestinian presidential advisor Mahmoud Habbash said in a Friday, September 9, 2022 sermon at the Fatima Al-Zahraa Mosq...




					www.memri.org
				




Friday Sermon By Palestinian Authority Presidential Advisor Mahmoud Habbash: The British Stole Funds From Palestinian Bank Accounts When They Left In 1948; We Must Demand This Money Back​


----------



## rylah (Sep 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Welfare begging at its worst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arafat's Swiss bank accounts probably dried out...

Let's not forget the British _'stolen Palestinian Big Ben'_!









						‘Palestinians’ want London to give back Big Ben
					

When your entire history is fake, you can believe anything.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah (Sep 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> We Never left, Palestine - a poem by Susan Abulhawa​



Susan Abuhalwa, born in Kuwait.
Admits her family arrived in the Levant due
to the Spanish liberation from Arab-Muslim rule.
Now a US citizen, resident of the state of Pennsylvania.


----------



## rylah (Sep 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> **



It's only because Arab supremacists and the Left
use their own worst crimes as the accusations.

For example - the apartheid meme, 
is only to deflect from the fact that Africans 
are not allowed in any of the Pal-Arab governments.

How is Hamas different from KKK?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 14, 2022)

rylah said:


> It's only because Arab supremacists and the Left
> use their own worst crimes as the accusations.
> 
> For example - the apartheid meme,
> ...


Brown natives like the KKK?

You are a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 14, 2022)

rylah said:


> Susan Abuhalwa, born in Kuwait.
> Admits her family arrived in the Levant due
> to the Spanish liberation from Arab-Muslim rule.
> Now a US citizen, resident of the state of Pennsylvania.


Abulhawa's parents, born in At-Tur in Jerusalem, were refugees of the 1967 war. Her father, according to one account, "was expelled at gunpoint; her mother, who was studying in Germany at the time, was unable to return and the couple reunited in Jordan before moving to Kuwait, where Abulhawa was born in 1970."


----------



## Hollie (Sep 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Abulhawa's parents, born in At-Tur in Jerusalem, were refugees of the 1967 war. Her father, according to one account, "was expelled at gunpoint; her mother, who was studying in Germany at the time, was unable to return and the couple reunited in Jordan before moving to Kuwait, where Abulhawa was born in 1970."



So, yeah. Her only connection to Pal'istan is a willingness to exploit a dubious connection.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 14, 2022)

​Fatah boasts: Arafat deliberately started the intifada terror campaign - testimony by Arafat’s advisor who was there​








						Fatah boasts: Arafat deliberately started the intifada terror campaign - testimony by Arafat’s advisor who was there | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah boasts: Arafat deliberately started the intifada terror campaign - testimony by Arafat’s advisor who was there




					palwatch.org
				




Itamar Marcus  | Sep 13, 2022



This week, Fatah posted an old interview with Mamdouh Nawfal who served as Yasser Arafat's Advisor on Internal Affairs in 2000. Nawfal described in detail Arafat’s decision to take advantage of then Israeli Parliament Member Ariel Sharon’s visit to the Temple Mount in September 2000 to start a terror campaign that would last a “long” time. The terror orchestrated by Arafat and the PA lasted 4.5 years, during which time Palestinian terrorists, including many members of Arafat’s PA security forces funded by the West, murdered 1,100 Israelis. 






The inventor of a ''pal'istanian'' national identity invented a coordinated effort to wage gee-had on Israelis while at the same time accumulation incredible wealth.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 14, 2022)

[ This is what Israel gets back for helping the PA ]

This morning, an IDF soldier was shot and killed by two Palestinian militants during an arrest operation.

One of the terrorists, Ahmed Abed, worked for the Palestinian Authority security forces.





Both of the terrorists, who appear to be relatives, were claimed by Fatah's Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades.

There has been a significant increase in Palestinian Authority forces directly attacking Israel in recent months. Under signed agreements, the Palestinian police and security forces are supposed to work with Israeli security to arrest and imprison terrorists - but lately they have become the terrorists.

Joe Truzman writes in the Long War Journal:




> Since last year, IDF troops have increasingly engaged in armed clashes with members of the Palestinian Authority Security Services (PSS) in the West Bank. In some cases, PSS members belonged to militant organizations.
> 
> The trend began in June 2021 when two members of the PA’s military intelligence, Adham Tawfiq and Tayseer Issa, were killed after they fired at Israeli special forces who were attempting to arrest Jamil al-Amouri, a member of Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) in Jenin.
> 
> ...



The question is whether this is the PA losing control - or making an active decision to play both sides of the fence. The public appearances of Fatah's Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades in recent months indicates that this might be an conscious decision to go back to Yasir Arafat's game of controlling both the "good guys" and "bad guys" and telling the West that he needs more help to control his own terrorists.

Just as Hamas policemen are also members of Hamas' terrorist Al Qassam Brigades, Palestinian Authority policemen are members of Fatah's terror group (that was supposed to have been dismantled 15 years ago.) 

It is also possible that this is part of the larger fight of who is to succeed Mahmoud Abbas, and that these "rogue" militants are being led by one of the aspiring new Palestinian leaders.

The trend of Palestinian security forces attacking the IDF has also been noted approvingly in Palestinian media, some of whom call for a new violent intifada led by the Palestinians who were armed by the West. From an Amad editorial:



> The developments that characterized the act of resistance in recent months are the practical participation of the Palestinian security forces as a vital and active part...Those services and their sons, who fought with a people and under the leadership of the Founder, the longest military confrontation with the army of the national enemy for 4 years from 2000 to 2004, confirmed that the conflict will not be without the Palestinian’s right to his full national entity,...


This is a difficult and complex situation. 










						More and more members of Palestinian security forces directly attacking IDF
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 14, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ This is what Israel gets back for helping the PA ]
> 
> This morning, an IDF soldier was shot and killed by two Palestinian militants during an arrest operation.
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> The trend of Palestinian security forces attacking the IDF has also been noted approvingly in Palestinian media,


    

Abbas, a leader without followers.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Abbas, a leader without followers.


Enough followers to remain dictator and president of the "country of Pal'istan', the "country" which you insist was invented in 1924 by he Treaty of Lausanne. 

,


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 14, 2022)

Last night two Palestinian terrorists, one a member of Western funded Palestinian Security Services, shot and killed an Israeli officer, and then they themselves were shot and killed.


The Palestinian Authority official media and Fatah, both headed by Mahmoud Abbas, have responded with support for the attack that killed the Israeli officer. 



*Most significantly, following the attack Fatah officially announced that it is returning to terror. *



Early this morning Fatah released a video on its official Facebook page celebrating the terror attack. During the video, a text appeared on the screen with three important messages:



1. "The Al-Aqsa-Palestine [Martyrs’] Brigades is officially announcing its attacks”

2. “The Fatah movement takes responsibility for the actions of its military arm [the Al-Aqsa-Martyrs’ Brigades]”

3. The Fatah leadership announces that it has returned to the phase of the armed struggle (i.e., Fatah’s euphemism for terror)"



The Al-Aqsa-Martyrs’ Brigades is an internationally designated terror organization. For years the United States, Europe, and other funders of the PA have tried to differentiate between Fatah which is headed by PA leader Mahmoud Abbas and its terror branch the Brigades. Palestinian Media Watch has argued all along that this differentiation is false and artificial. Now Fatah has officially confirmed that they are one organization, and Fatah is taking credit and responsibility for its murderous terror attacks.



The third part of Fatah’s announcement is also significant. For years PMW has been reporting that Fatah regularly declares that the pause in "armed struggle" - its euphemism for terror - against Israel is temporary and that the phase of the “armed struggle” will return. Now Fatah has officially announced that it has returned to terror.



The implications of this announcement on international funding and support for the PA/Fatah support should be significant. This may explain why shortly after posting the video Fatah removed it from its Facebook page. However, PMW had already copied the post and downloaded the video and will be releasing the full subtitled video tomorrow.



While Fatah removed that video, they also posted on Facebook many different posts celebrating the terrorists and posting their pictures. In the following post, it can be seen that one of the terrorists is wearing the uniform of the Palestinian Authority Security Services.

(full article online)









						Fatah announces return to terror | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah announces return to terror




					palwatch.org


----------



## Hollie (Sep 14, 2022)

The various islamic terrorist groups in the territories of Gaza and the West Bank they occupy have a single minded goal of attacking Jews. There's no negotiating with or accommodating a virulently hateful politico-religious ideology. What will keep Israelis alive is the prevention of gee-had attacks.


Israel to intensify "anti-terror" ops after Army officer killed in West Bank
*Israeli army has vowed to intensify "anti-terror" operations inside the occupied West Bank after IDF lost one of its officers in clashes with Palestinian militants. The officer was killed during gunfire exchange near Jenin in the West Bank. Two Palestinian militants were also killed in the firing exchange.*​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 14, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The various islamic terrorist groups in the territories of Gaza and the West Bank they occupy have a single minded goal of attacking Jews. There's no negotiating with or accommodating a virulently hateful politico-religious ideology. What will keep Israelis alive is the prevention of gee-had attacks.
> 
> 
> Israel to intensify "anti-terror" ops after Army officer killed in West Bank
> *Israeli army has vowed to intensify "anti-terror" operations inside the occupied West Bank after IDF lost one of its officers in clashes with Palestinian militants. The officer was killed during gunfire exchange near Jenin in the West Bank. Two Palestinian militants were also killed in the firing exchange.*​


Are y"all finished with your terrorist tirade?


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Are y"all finished with your terrorist tirade?


Eminent Arab scholar Fouad Ajami: ”The Palestinians tipped power to Hamas whose very charter is pledged to the destruction of the Jewish state and the imposition of Islamist rule.”


----------



## Hollie (Sep 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Are y"all finished with your terrorist tirade?


Hurt feelings?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 14, 2022)

Acts of Islamic terrorism will be getting a more difficult. Israel looks to be taking a forceful hand in dealing with the various Islamic terrorist franchises. 






			Israeli security forces arrest 12 Palestinian terrorism suspects
		


In the latest of nightly raids by Israeli security forces ]— dubbed Operation Break the Wave — the IDF, Shin Bet and Border Police operated at a number of towns in the West Bank overnight, arresting 12 suspects, the IDF Spokesperson's Unit announced


----------



## rylah (Sep 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Brown natives like the KKK?
> 
> You are a hoot.



They're so native they can't even pronounce the name of the land.

And how's framing Arab supremacists by skin color
absolves them of apartheid against Africans?


----------



## rylah (Sep 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Abulhawa's parents, born in At-Tur in Jerusalem, were refugees of the 1967 war. Her father, according to one account, "was expelled at gunpoint; her mother, who was studying in Germany at the time, was unable to return and the couple reunited in Jordan before moving to Kuwait, where Abulhawa was born in 1970."



Foreign in Spain,
foreign in Levant,
foreign in America.

So much for 'we never left'...





__





						Muslims Demand 'Right of Return' to Spain
					

Muslim groups are demanding Spanish citizenship for potentially millions of descendants of Muslims who were expelled from Spain during the Middle Ages. The growing clamor for




					www.realclearworld.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 14, 2022)

rylah said:


> Foreign in Spain,
> foreign in Levant,
> foreign in America.
> 
> ...



They should be allowed to return. To Saudi Arabia.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 15, 2022)

rylah said:


> They're so native they can't even pronounce the name of the land.
> 
> And how's framing Arab supremacists by skin color
> absolves them of apartheid against Africans?


Philistines who gave the name Palestine to the land were related to Greeks and have been extinct for thousands of years. Arabs and Muslims identifying as Palestinians is a plain absurdity, as this Arab points out


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 15, 2022)

One of the biggest ironies in the progressive war against Israel is that Palestinian groups consistently align with the worst violators of human rights in the world - from Hitler to Stalin to Saddam Hussein and Moammar Qaddafi to Osama Bin Laden.

Today, Hamas announced a restoral of relations with Syria, which had been ruptured by the Syrian civil war.





In an official statement, Hamas expressed its appreciation to the leadership and people of the Syrian Arab Republic, "for their role in standing by the Palestinian people and their just cause," and "expressing its aspirations for Syria to regain its role and position in the Arab and Islamic nations, and we support all sincere efforts for the stability, safety, prosperity and progress of Syria."

Hamas politburo leader Ismail Haniyeh also met with Russian Foreign Minister Lavrov senior Russian officials this past weekend.

That meeting prompted Ukraine to designate Hamas as a terror group.

It isn't only Hamas. On September 9, Mahmoud Abbas issued a press release:


> President of the State of Palestine Mahmoud Abbas congratulated the Secretary-General of the Korean Labor Party, Head of State Affairs of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces, Marshal Kim Jong-un, on the anniversary of the founding of the Republic.


The fact is that Mahmoud Abbas and Hamas leaders in Gaza are just as much dictators as the autocrats they love to align with. And they all have in common a contempt for basic human rights.

Try to find any progressive" or "human rights" organization denouncing these ties. 











						Palestinians consistently align with the worst human rights abusers, and the "human rights" community stays silent
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 15, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> One of the biggest ironies in the progressive war against Israel is that Palestinian groups consistently align with the worst violators of human rights in the world - from Hitler to Stalin to Saddam Hussein and Moammar Qaddafi to Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> Today, Hamas announced a restoral of relations with Syria, which had been ruptured by the Syrian civil war.
> 
> ...


So?

Look at who Israel aligns with.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So?
> 
> Look at who Israel aligns with.



The civilized world.


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So?
> 
> Look at who Israel aligns with.





P F Tinmore said:


> Abulhawa's parents, born in At-Tur in Jerusalem, were refugees of the 1967 war. Her father, according to one account, "was expelled at gunpoint; her mother, who was studying in Germany at the time, was unable to return and the couple reunited in Jordan before moving to Kuwait, where Abulhawa was born in 1970."


Kuwait expelled several hundreds of thousands of “Palestinians”—Let them return!


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So?
> 
> Look at who Israel aligns with.


Israel is allies with the US, the UK, Australia, which classify Hamas as a terrorist organization. UK and Australia have officially banned Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The civilized world.


Do you mean the ones who have recently destroyed Iraq, labia, Afghanistan, Syria,...


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean the ones who have recently destroyed Iraq, labia, Afghanistan, Syria,...


I mean Australia, whose leaders have praised Israel as a beacon of democracy while banning Hamas as a terrorist organization…


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean the ones who have recently destroyed Iraq, labia, Afghanistan, Syria,...



The civilized ones, mostly non-Muslim. Weird.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The civilized ones, mostly non-Muslim. Weird.


So you call the destruction of one country after another civilized?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So you call the destruction of one country after another civilized?



No, I call uncivilized muslims uncivilized.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

​







						Israeli kindness to children is a problem for Palestinians | PMW Analysis
					

Israeli kindness Palestinian children




					palwatch.org
				


​Israeli kindness to children is a problem for Palestinians​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Sep 15, 2022

*Palestinian kindergarten teacher complains that “Israelis… give [our children] chocolate milk”*



As is well-known, the city of Hebron is often the center of clashes between Israelis and Palestinians. Now a Palestinian kindergarten teacher has shed light on the nature of one of the “difficulties” faced by Palestinians in the city.

During an interview about Palestinian children in Hebron, a kindergarten teacher noted that one “difficulty” for the children is that “the settlers or Israelis sometimes call to them and give them a carton of chocolate milk or milk.” This is in addition to the children being afraid to cross a particularly busy street.

Why is Israeli kindness a problem?

Apparently because the kindergarten teacher and other adults want to maintain the PA libel that all Israelis are evil and only seek to harm Palestinian children. The kindergarten teacher clarified that they can’t take these gifts away from the kids “or throw it on the ground,” because the kids wouldn’t understand:





















Oh, dear. The Jews are kind to pally children.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

For some reason unknown to me, the UK is going to resume Islamic terrorist welfare payments. 










						EU Foots The Bill For Palestinian Hate-Filled Curriculum
					

From the blog of Heath Sloane at The Australian Jewish News




					blogs.timesofisrael.com
				




3 million was specially earmarked to “promote gender responsive policies and laws in the occupied Palestinian territory.” A noble pursuit, considering that a Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics survey in 2011 found that on average 37% of women in the West Bank are victims of gender-based violence. Fulfilling the mandate, Palestinian textbooks featured a Palestinian female icon: Dalal Al-Mughrabi.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will make the kids feel better when Israel bulldozes their house.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That will make the kids feel better when Israel bulldozes their house.



It's awful when Dad or Bro get caught committing terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's awful when Dad or Bro get caught committing terrorism.


Ahhh, Israel's old terrorist canard.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ahhh, Israel's old terrorist canard.



Poor Pallys, they keep fighting the "occupation" but according to you they aren't.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Poor Pallys, they keep fighting the "occupation" but according to you they aren't.


It is legal to fight off an occupation. It is not terrorism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is legal to fight off an occupation. It is not terrorism.



Yeah, they're still going to tear down terrorist houses, even if it makes you cry.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, they're still going to tear down terrorist houses, even if it makes you cry.


Most demolitions are for Israel to steal the land.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That will make the kids feel better when Israel bulldozes their house.


Link?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Most demolitions are for Israel to steal the land.


Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Most demolitions are for Israel to steal the land.



Are the pallies squatting again? Building without permits?
Why does the EU continue to finance their unlawful behavior?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

Islam means submission _your entire existence is consumed by the existence of Jews._

The pallys have this handicap of an emotional, sociological and politico-religious attachment to Jews that drives their thoughts and actions in every part of every day of their miserable lives.

They will gladly destroy their lives in the pursuit of their Jew obsession.









						Palestinian are pawns in the Ramon Airport fiasco - opinion
					

Just as Palestinians have been threatened and criticized for taking higher-paying jobs in settlements, so too Palestinians are being threatened if they fly out of Ramon Airport.




					www.jpost.com
				




Last month, Israel agreed to ease the crowded border crossing between the West Bank and Jordan by opening Eilat’s Ramon Airport to Palestinians.

But instead of welcoming the change intended to ease the lives of Palestinians, both Jordan and the Palestinian Authority have come out against the (mutually agreed upon) plan because it involves “normalization” with Israel. Once again we see that not only are the Palestinian leaders more concerned with optics than the well-being of their own people, but Jordan is too.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 16, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination.
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  Any attempt to conceal and justify the application of "terrorism" as a means of supporting any hostile act of coercion or intimidation is just another means of aiding and abetting criminal political activity.

‘Complicity in, including incitement, aiding and abetting, or authorization of an act of bribery is an act of terrorist support.





*(COMMENT)*

Your claim that it is "legal to fight off an occupation" is oversimplified, and more often incorrect - than it is correct.

Again, you have to put it in perspective:  

Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) who commit an offense that is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, are liable to prosecution, incarceration, or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed. 

The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949 may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons.

Attempts to cover or conceal the criminal act by attempting to justify terrorism are merely political manipulation of the true intention of the Customary Law.  a subterfuge.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, they're still going to tear down terrorist houses, even if it makes you cry.


*(COMMENT)*
.
Yes, I agree that our friend "Toddsterpatriot."  This _(in the broader thumbnail view)_ is just another means of imposing a monetary fine, penalty, or method of enforcement.  It is Criminal forfeiture is an action taken against the property of someone accused of a crime.  It is NOT unique to Israel.  It is used by a significant number of countries all across Europe, the Middle East and North Africa; as well as by many authoritarian regimes.

The HoAP use this argument in an attempt to confuse and justify the application of such activity, -- whether political, economic, military, or otherwise.  The HoAP intentionally distance these accusations from the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR).

As a matter of irony -- While the HoAP are often seen attempting to use international Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) to unconditionally support the HoAP systematic program of regime conflict to weaken and challenge Israeli safety and security, the facts are that commentary such as that used to suggest that the attempts to overturn Article 42 (Hague Convention 1907) are legal, is -- in itself, in conflict with the CCPR.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
> SUBTOPIC: Self-Determination.
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Israel throws out the terrorist label like rice at a wedding.

What criteria is used to justify that name calling?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Link?


Why do you post here when you know so little?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel throws out the terrorist label like rice at a wedding.
> 
> What criteria is used to justify that name calling?



Lots of terrorist weddings in the muslim world.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do you post here when you know so little?


No link. 

Why do you post here when you can’t support your cut and paste YouTube videos?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel throws out the terrorist label like rice at a wedding.
> 
> What criteria is used to justify that name calling?










						Foreign Terrorist Organizations - United States Department of State
					

Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) are foreign organizations that are designated by the Secretary of State in accordance with section 219 of the Immigration and Nationality Act (INA), as amended. FTO designations play a critical role in our fight against terrorism and are an effective means...




					www.state.gov
				


Designated Foreign Terrorist Organizations​
Date DesignatedNameDecember 1, 2021*Segunda Marquetalia*December 1, 2021*Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia – People’s Army (FARC-EP)*March 11, 2021*ISIS-DRC*March 11, 2021*ISIS-Mozambique*January 14, 2021*Harakat Sawa’d Misr (HASM)*January 10, 2020*Asa’ib Ahl al-Haq (AAH)*April 15, 2019*Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC)*September 6, 2018*Jama’at Nusrat al-Islam wal-Muslimin (JNIM)*July 11, 2018*al-Ashtar Brigades (AAB)*May 23, 2018*ISIS-Greater Sahara*February 28, 2018*ISIS-West Africa*February 28, 2018*ISIS-Philippines*February 28, 2018*ISIS-Bangladesh*August 17, 2017*Hizbul Mujahideen (HM)*July 1, 2016*Al-Qa’ida in the Indian Subcontinent*May 20, 2016*Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant’s Branch in Libya (ISIL-Libya)*January 14, 2016*Islamic State’s Khorasan Province (ISIS-K)*September 30, 2015*Jaysh Rijal al-Tariq al Naqshabandi (JRTN)*May 15, 2014*al-Nusrah Front*April 10, 2014*ISIL Sinai Province (formerly Ansar Bayt al-Maqdis)*January 13, 2014*Ansar al-Shari’a in Benghazi*January 13, 2014*Ansar al-Shari’a in Darnah*January 13, 2014*Ansar al-Shari’a in Tunisia*December 19, 2013*al-Mulathamun Battalion (AMB)*November 14, 2013*Ansaru*November 14, 2013*Boko Haram*March 22, 2013*Ansar al-Dine (AAD)*September 19, 2012*Haqqani Network (HQN)*May 30, 2012*Abdallah Azzam Brigades (AAB)*March 13, 2012*Jemaah Anshorut Tauhid (JAT)*September 19, 2011*Indian Mujahedeen (IM)*May 23, 2011*Army of Islam (AOI)*November 4, 2010*Jaysh al-Adl (formerly Jundallah)*September 1, 2010*Tehrik-e Taliban Pakistan (TTP)*August 6, 2010*Harakat ul-Jihad-i-Islami (HUJI)*January 19, 2010*al-Qa’ida in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP)*July 2, 2009*Kata’ib Hizballah (KH)*May 18, 2009*Revolutionary Struggle (RS)*March 18, 2008*al-Shabaab*March 5, 2008*Harakat ul-Jihad-i-Islami/Bangladesh (HUJI-B)*June 17, 2005*Islamic Jihad Union (IJU)*December 17, 2004*Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (formerly al-Qa’ida in Iraq)*July 13, 2004*Continuity Irish Republican Army (CIRA)*March 22, 2004*Ansar al-Islam (AAI)*January 30, 2003*Lashkar i Jhangvi (LJ)*October 23, 2002*Jemaah Islamiya (JI)*August 9, 2002*Communist Party of the Philippines/New People’s Army (CPP/NPA)*March 27, 2002*al-Qaida in the Islamic Maghreb (AQIM)*March 27, 2002*Asbat al-Ansar (AAA)*March 27, 2002*Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade (AAMB)*December 26, 2001*Lashkar-e Tayyiba (LeT)*December 26, 2001*Jaish-e-Mohammed (JEM)*May 16, 2001*Real Irish Republican Army (RIRA)*September 25, 2000*Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU)*October 8, 1999*al-Qa’ida (AQ)*October 8, 1997*Abu Sayyaf Group (ASG)*October 8, 1997*HAMAS*October 8, 1997*Harakat ul-Mujahidin (HUM)*October 8, 1997*Hizballah*October 8, 1997*Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK, aka Kongra-Gel)*October 8, 1997*Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (LTTE)*October 8, 1997*National Liberation Army (ELN)*October 8, 1997*Palestine Liberation Front (PLF)*October 8, 1997*Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ)*October 8, 1997*Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)*October 8, 1997*PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC)*October 8, 1997*Revolutionary People’s Liberation Party/Front (DHKP/C)*October 8, 1997*Shining Path (SL)*


Golly, gee. There does seem to be an unusual connection between the politico-religious ideology of islamism and assignment of the Islamic terrorist organization label. 

Any idea why?


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That will make the kids feel better when Israel bulldozes their house.


Hamas bulldozes houses—You protest in Gaza? Hamas forcibly expels residents from their homes in Rafah


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Foreign Terrorist Organizations - United States Department of State
> 
> 
> Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) are foreign organizations that are designated by the Secretary of State in accordance with section 219 of the Immigration and Nationality Act (INA), as amended. FTO designations play a critical role in our fight against terrorism and are an effective means...
> ...


That wasn't the question.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That wasn't the question.


The answer caused you hurt feelings.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.
> 
> ...


Your silly “Treaty of Lausanne inventing Pal’istan” is a total hoot. 

Nothing on YouTube?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

Hoo, boy. 

Time for UNRWA to launch another welfare begging campaign.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The answer caused you hurt feelings.


Question was not answered.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Question was not answered.


You didn’t cut and paste a YouTube video.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

In response to the Islamic terrorist cash for gee-had attack program, the Israeli defense forces seem to be taking a more proactive anti gee-had approach.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The answer caused you hurt feelings.



He is a delicate flower.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> He is a delicate flower.


The poor dear does embarrassing face-plants and dusts himself off while blithely proceeding on as if they never happened.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 18, 2022)

No matter how much welfare money is thrown at the Islamic terrorist enclaves, it will never be enough for the crooks and thieves at the top of the heap of those franchises.











						Why is the PA not paying its employees their full wages? | PMW Analysis
					

Are PA Clerks paying its employees their full wages?




					palwatch.org
				




Why is the PA not paying its employees their full wages?​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Sep 18, 2022
The Palestinian Authority is once again complaining about its alleged financial crisis. As a consequence of the alleged crisis, for months the PA has only paid its employees 70% - 80% of the salaries due to them. As usual, the PA is deflecting any responsibility for its situation and is merely blaming Israel.

This approach was summed up in a statement of PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh following the July 31, 2022 decision of Israel’s Security Cabinet to implement Israel’s Anti-Pay-for-Slay Law that withholds tax money from the PA by the amount the PA pays in salaries to terrorists. 


> “The Israeli government’s decision to deduct a sum of 600 million [Israeli] shekels from the Palestinian tax money is arbitrary and illegal. He noted that this is tantamount to piracy that will add another dimension to our financial crisis, but said that this will not dissuade us from standing by our commitments towards the families of the prisoners and the Martyrs.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 2, 2022]​


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 18, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC: Israeli Aid to the Palestinian Authority
※→  et al,

I think our friend Hollie is right on target.  



Hollie said:


> No matter how much welfare money is thrown at the Islamic terrorist enclaves, it will never be enough for the crooks and thieves at the top of the heap of those franchises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Someone has to explain to me the logic behind the exemption to:

Article 20 International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.​​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.​
If there is no special exception for the Hostile Arab Palestinians, then that alone is reason enough to cut aid; if not terminate any positive contributions to the Palestinians.

Just My Thought,




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 18, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> Article 20 International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.


How does this apply to the Palestinians?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> How does this apply to the Palestinians?



Read the Hamas Charter.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 18, 2022)

The Palestinian Authority is once again complaining about its alleged financial crisis. As a consequence of the alleged crisis, for months the PA has only paid its employees 70% - 80% of the salaries due to them. As usual, the PA is deflecting any responsibility for its situation and is merely blaming Israel. 

This approach was summed up in a statement of PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh following the July 31, 2022 decision of Israel’s Security Cabinet to implement Israel’s Anti-Pay-for-Slay Law that withholds tax money from the PA by the amount the PA pays in salaries to terrorists. 



> “The Israeli government’s decision to deduct a sum of 600 million [Israeli] shekels from the Palestinian tax money is arbitrary and illegal. He noted that this is tantamount to piracy that will add another dimension to our financial crisis, but said that this will not dissuade us from standing by our commitments towards the families of the prisoners and the Martyrs.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 2, 2022]​


For the purpose of analysis, Shtayyeh’s statement should be broken into three parts.

*Part I*: *Israel’s decision was neither “arbitrary” nor “illegal”*

In the decision, the Israeli Security Cabinet approved a report of Israel’s Minister of Defense, which stipulated that in 2021 the PA had spent approximately 600 million shekels paying salaries to terrorist prisoners and released terrorists and allowances to wounded terrorists and the families of dead terrorists. These payments are often referred to as the PA’s Pay-for-Slay policy. According to Israel's *Anti*-Pay-for-Slay Law, the figure stipulated is now being deducted in twelve equal parts from the taxes Israel collects and transfers to the PA.

The decision was neither arbitrary nor illegal. Israel gathers taxes and transfers them to the PA as part of the Oslo peace agreements. These are not PA taxes, as the Palestinians often claim, but rather Israeli taxes waived in favor of the PA. The taxes are not given as a free gift. Rather, the expectation is that in the same manner as Israel collects and transfers the taxes pursuant to the Oslo Accords, the PA will meet its commitments pursuant to the Oslo Accords, inter alia, to combat terror.

But instead of using the money as intended, the PA uses the money to incentivize, promote, and reward terror through the terror salaries. The PA’s refusal to abandon its Pay-for-Slay policy has therefore forced Israel to legislate a law that penalizes the PA for these payments. 

According to Israel's *Anti*-Pay-for-Slay Law, at the end of each year Israel’s Minister of Finance submits a report to the Israeli Security Cabinet, in which he details the sums paid by the PA (directly or indirectly through the PLO) to the terrorists. Once the report is approved, the sum set by the Minister of Defense in his report is then “frozen”. 

The frozen money is deposited in a special account. The law adds that were the PA to abandon its terror reward payments, it would be entitled to receive some, if not all, of the money withheld. 

*Part II: Is the PA suffering a financial crisis because of Israel’s decision?*

Analysis of PA financial reports, actually shows that in the first half of 2022, the PA’s gross revenue from all taxes – the taxes Israel collects and the taxes the PA collects by itself – was higher than ever. When compared to the same period in previous years, the PA revenue for the first half of 2022 has risen by over 1.3 billion shekels compared to 2017. 900 million shekels of that rise is from the taxes Israel collects and transfers to the PA.







According to the PA’s financial reports, by the end of June the PA tax revenue was higher than expected and already covered 52% of the PA’s 2022 budget.  

While the PA has been taking active measures since the beginning of 2022 to hide its budget performance reports, Palestinian Media Watch managed to get access to the June 2022 report, which is being exposed here, for the first time: 






Even if one were to look only at the PA revenue from the Israeli taxes, *after* the implementation of the Anti-Pay-for-Slay Law the picture does not change substantially. According to the PA financial reports, the PA income from the Israeli taxes during the first six months of 2022 was the highest ever, and greater by over 165 million shekels, even after taking the Israeli deduction into account.

(full article online)










						Why is the PA not paying its employees their full wages? | PMW Analysis
					

Are PA Clerks paying its employees their full wages?




					palwatch.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 18, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> The Palestinian Authority is once again complaining about its alleged financial crisis. As a consequence of the alleged crisis, for months the PA has only paid its employees 70% - 80% of the salaries due to them. As usual, the PA is deflecting any responsibility for its situation and is merely blaming Israel.
> 
> This approach was summed up in a statement of PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh following the July 31, 2022 decision of Israel’s Security Cabinet to implement Israel’s Anti-Pay-for-Slay Law that withholds tax money from the PA by the amount the PA pays in salaries to terrorists.
> 
> ...



How much money would they save if they stopped paying terrorists?


----------



## rylah (Sep 18, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They should be allowed to return. To Saudi Arabia.



That's their problem,
they're the mixed multitude opportunists, who can't offer anything.
so left their countries to take opportunity in the Jewish re-constitution.
And then curse the entire 'Arab world' expecting them to be their wolf nipple.









						Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS
					

This post has been read 158461 times! WHY are we the ones being insulted by the Palestinians? When they are happy, they curse the Gulf leaders and people. When they are angry, they use all of the defamatory and abusive words in their dictionary against us. We, the Gulf nationals, overlook all...




					www.arabtimesonline.com


----------



## Hollie (Sep 19, 2022)

These pompous blowhards are always parroting the same script. 











						Fatah Secretary in Jenin Ata Abu Rumeileh: Palestine from the River to the Sea Is Ours and Our Military Wing Has a “Green Light,” the Resistance Has a Free Hand to React to the Israeli Aggression
					

Fatah secretary in Jenin Ata Abu Rumeileh said in a September 11, 2022 show on Awda TV (Palestinian Authority) that Fata...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Secretary in Jenin Ata Abu Rumeileh: Palestine from the River to the Sea Is Ours and Our Military Wing Has a “Green Light,” the Resistance Has a Free Hand to React to the Israeli Aggression​


----------



## Hollie (Sep 19, 2022)

There's something in the article about Fatah not hiding its role in islamic terrorist attacks. Clearly, they never have. Fatah typically boasts of its role in attacks aimed at Israel and has a graduated pay scale for the minions on their payroll. 











						Fatah no longer hiding its terror role - boasts about its attacks | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah no longer hiding its terror role - boasts about its attacks




					palwatch.org
				





Fatah no longer hiding its terror role - boasts about its attacks
Itamar Marcus  | Sep 19, 2022

PA highlights that it did not condemn last week’s terror attack
Fatah brags: Terrorist murderer is PA Security Forces officer “by day” and member of terror organization “by night”
“When the [Al-Aqsa Martyrs’] Brigades say it, they do it, and when they make a promise, they keep it”

Fatah brags of two terror fronts: PA security services and Fatah’s Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades
Terror attack “high-quality” “because it was carried out by [Fatah’s] Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades and one of the PA Security Forces - PA TV host explains in Fatah video

Terror organizations Hamas, Islamic Jihad, and the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine applaud the murder as “heroic operation”


----------



## Hollie (Sep 19, 2022)

Isn’t there a new crop of eager, indoctrinated islamo-yutes fresh out of the Hamas summer gee-had training camp?

Use ‘‘em or lose ‘em. 











						Media watchdog calls for coverage of anticipated surge in Palestinian terrorism
					

“In this sensitive period, journalists would be remiss to ignore the combustible internal Palestinian factors, combined with perilous Iranian meddling, which spell the potential for a rough period of Palestinian violence targeting Israelis," said Andrea Levin, CAMERA’s executive director.




					www.jns.org
				




“In this sensitive period, journalists would be remiss to ignore the combustible internal Palestinian factors, combined with perilous Iranian meddling, which spell the potential for a rough period of Palestinian violence targeting Israelis," said Andrea Levin, CAMERA’s executive director.”


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2022)

Suddenly, after weeks of his Fatah party taking responsibility and bragging about terror attacks, Mahmoud Abbas' Palestinian Authority arrested Hamas terrorist Mosab Shtayyeh in Nablus.

This caused Palestinian fans of terror to protest in Nablus and Jenin, and Hamas condemned the arrest.



Meanwhile, the Palestinian Authority also confiscated a cache of weapons in Hebron, plus "the arrest of a number of outlaws and instigators of sedition and security chaos in the Hebron Governorate."

So what's going on? Why is the PA suddenly acting how it is supposed to when it has been openly supportive of terror recently?

The reason is that Mahmoud Abbas is in New York this week to give a speech at the UN. He has been under pressure from the US and Israel to flex his muscles against terror, and he doesn't want to look bad when he gives his annual anti-Israel speech to the world.

Next week, we'll find out if this is a real change or just optics. My bet is the latter.











						Abbas pretends to fight terror, this week at least
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Sep 20, 2022)

I believe that Israel's tactic of being proactive with measures that address Islamic terrorist attacks has reaped rewards. 






			Lapid should warn UN that Israel will fight terror wave aggressively - analysis
		


Lapid should warn UN that Israel will fight terror wave aggressively - analysis​Prime Minister Yair Lapid arrived in New York on Tuesday to take part in the UN General Assembly meeting, which he is expected to address on Thursday







He is also scheduled to meet a slew of world leaders, including new British Prime Minister Liz Truss, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, Jordan’s King Abdullah and others. In addition, he will meet with the leaders of Jewish organizations


----------



## Hollie (Sep 20, 2022)

Kinda' like this.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> There's something in the article about Fatah not hiding its role in islamic terrorist attacks. Clearly, they never have. Fatah typically boasts of its role in attacks aimed at Israel and has a graduated pay scale for the minions on their payroll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throwing out terrorist cards like rice at a wedding.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Throwing out terrorist cards like rice at a wedding.



Throwing out hurt feelings like a bridesmaid who didn't catch the bouquet.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2022)

Yesterday, I reported that the Palestinian Authority arrested Mosab Shtayyeh, a commander in the Hamss Al-Qassam Brigades, in Nablus. 

Coming after Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah party has been taking responsibility for terror attacks itself, including attacks by its own security services, this move was simply an attempt to claim that the PA really opposes terror - so Mahmoud Abbas can make that claim ahead of (or within) his annual anti-Israel speech at the UN. 

The arrest was also reportedly after intense pressure from the US and Israel for the PA to adhere to its own signed agreements to fight terrorism, not to contribute to it.

In my post, I predicted that by next week, we'll see that this was simply political theatre.

It seems that we don't have to wait for next week.

After massine riots in Nablus and Jenin, in which Palestinian security forces killed one protester, the PA caved to the terrorist supporters who wanted Shtayyeh released. At dawn today, after all-night negotiations with the rioters, reports say that the PA will release Shtayyeh "within a few days."

Conveniently, this will be after Abbas' speech to the UN and after he leaves the US. 

The PA is not serious about fighting terror. On the contrary, it supports terror. And it always has.










						Abbas set to release Hamas terrorist - AFTER his UN speech
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2022)

Yesterday, a Palestinian man stalked and murdered an 84 year old Jewish grandmother in Holon. She was identified as Shulamit Rachel Ovadia.

Israeli security services suspect that it was a terror attack, since nothing was taken from her.

The suspect, Mousa Sarsour from Qalqilya, was found this morning after apparently committing suicide, hanging himself in an abandoned Tel Aviv building. He had a valid work permit in Israel. 

When attacks like these happen, the reactions (and non-reactions) from the anti-Israel crowd reveal a great deal. 




Palestinian terror groups are happy - but they pointedly do not mention the age of the victim. Hamas' Al Qassam Brigades describes the victim as "a Zionist usurper killed in a commando operation." Palestine Today, associated with Islamic Jihad, called her a "female settler."

More mainstream Palestinian newspapers understand that murdering an elderly lady is not something to be proud of. So they are instead quoting the suspect's family, saying that he suffers psychological problems - but he couldn't have murdered her anyway.

Jewish anti-Zionists who claim to care about human rights become deathly silent when the victim is an elderly Jewish woman. The anger that they show when Israeli forced kill a teen throwing Molotov cocktails evaporates when the Jewish victim did nothing to provoke the attack. Their righteous indignation, ready to ignite on a moment's notice at the death of a Palestinian, is simply nonexistent. I can find nothing in the social media accounts of the anti-Israel activists I follow.

To them, Palestinians are pure good and Zionist Jews are pure evil, and they are so invested in pushing that narrative that they will never say a negative word about a terror attack, no matter how heinous.  They will go to rallies to support Rasmea Odeh but do not want you to know the name Shulamit Rachel Ovadia.

One Israeli leftist - Dror Etkes, who heads the Kerem Navot NGO - tries to redirect the conversation to make this about Israeli racism:



> The man murdered an 84-year-old woman and then committed suicide. Horrifying and shocking by any measure. The man was not investigated and from what has been published so far, it is not known what his motive is. What's more, it is very uncharacteristic for someone with a nationalistic motive to commit suicide after a murder. But the fact that he was Palestinian and she is Israeli, is also enough for the newspaper Haaretz  to call him a "terrorist"
> 
> And maybe he was "just" a psychopath?
> 
> So that's it, a Palestinian cannot be a psychopath, because if he kills an Israeli, that means he is by definition a "terrorist". I don't know what was the motive behind this horrible act. It seems that even the police and the network do not know. But I do know that there are Palestinians who are "just" psychopaths. By the way, there are also such Jews.



To Etkes, the characterization of a murderer of an 84 year old woman as a terrorist is just evidence of Israeli racism. (He also uses the propaganda method of "sure, the attack is horrifying, but look at how terrible the reaction is!") 

His theory might make sense if there were random murders of unrelated Palestinians by Palestinian psychopaths. In general, there are very few reports of anything like that. 

Mousa Sarsour went out of his way to kill a Jewish woman in Israel, and even if he did have psychological problems, the reason for choosing a Jew has everything to do with Palestinian antisemitism that is called "nationalism." It has everything to do with the social and monetary benefits in Palestinian society of murdering Jews. 

Most terrorists, including suicide bombers, are not entirely sane. To claim (without evidence) that this was just a psychopath is simply another way to justify terror. 











						The reactions - and non-reactions - to the murder of an 84 year old Jewish woman
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Sep 22, 2022)

Rashida Tlaib getting humiliated and lashing out like a petulant teenager.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2022)

Ramallah Newsreports:



> Member of the Fatah Revolutionary Council, Osama al-Qawasmi, announced the agenda of President Mahmoud Abbas, while he was in New York, to participate in the meetings of the United Nations General Assembly.
> 
> The goal of President Abbas's meetings before his expected speech is to expose Israel's crimes, to inform the international community in the latest developments, and to present the Palestinian vision for the solution and the steps that the Palestinian leadership will take.
> 
> He pointed out that the Palestinian leadership held a series of* round-the-clock meetings with heads of state, foreign ministers, and international institutions* to put them in a picture of the situation and the political impasse it has reached.



How successful has Abbas been so far in arranging these meetings?

Here is a list of everyone he met with so far, as of Wednesday night:

Ronald Lauder of the World Jewish Congress
The Prime Minister of Spain
The Secretary General of the UN
The head of the ICRC
The king of Jordan
The Foreign Minister of Norway
The President of Nigeria
The Foreign Minister of Algeria
A group of Palestinian Americans

This is not exactly an All Star team of world leaders. And it also isn't exactly "around the clock."

(UPDATE: On Thursday, Wafa reported that Abbas met with some other leaders during a reception at the American Museum of Natural History. They included Libyan President Mohamed Al-Manfi, UK Prime Minister Liz Truss, and Prime Minister of Malta Robert Abella. It is difficult to know whether his "meeting" with Truss was a handshake.)

The world still pays lip service to supporting the Palestinian cause, but the reality is that their intransigence, support for terror and division has turned most nations off.

The main advantage for the Palestinians is modern antisemitism, as we see in human rights groups and the "progressive" crowd. That isn't petering out at all - it continues to grow.










						Here are the world leaders Abbas has met so far in New York (update)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Rashida Tlaib getting humiliated and lashing out like a petulant teenager.



Well, she is an ignorant whiney twat.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2022)

On Thursday:



> Eight Israelis were lightly hurt in a suspected terror stabbing attack near the central Israeli city of Modiin on Thursday evening, medics and police said.
> 
> Officials said the assailant stopped his vehicle at a traffic light, close to the Shilat junction, and began to open car doors and attack people with a knife and pepper spray.
> 
> ...



For some attacks - especially when done by women, which is not the case here - Palestinian media is split between blaming Israel for killing an innocent person or praising the brave shahid.

Here is one of those cases.




The family of the attacker denies that he did anything wrong. His cousin was in another car and saw the whole thing! According to the cousin's father, "They were on the way back to the house, and at a red light, Muhammad [the attacker] got out of the vehicle, Raed [his cousin] did not know the reason."

There you go! A man left his car at a red light and started walking around for unknown reasons, and people were stabbed and pepper sprayed at the same time, but he is innocent because his cousin didn't see him doing anything!

Islamic Jihad is not so ambiguous. 




> The Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine congratulates the heroic stabbing operation near the “Beit Sira” checkpoint in occupied Ramallah, which was carried out by the heroic holy martyr Muhammad Osama Abu Juma’a (23) yesterday, Thursday, and caused injuries among the Zionist settlers.
> 
> We in the Islamic Jihad movement, as we mourn the heroic martyr who left Jerusalem fighting for his religion and his homeland, and performing his duty in the face of the Zionist violations that target our people and our sanctities...


Innocent victim or hero shahid? It depends on your audience. 










						Palestinians confused whether to deny terrorists tried to kill Jews or to celebrate brave martyr heroes
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Sep 25, 2022)

An armed Islamic terrorist from something called ''"The Lion's Den" (keep the laughter to a minimum), was gloriously martyred. 

Yeah, "The Lion's Den". Who is in charge of the silly labeling for Islamic terrorist franchises?



			Palestinian killed in West Bank as Israel opens fire on 'armed suspects'
		


The Israeli military opened fire on "armed suspects" during a routine patrol in the West Bank on Sunday, killing at least one Palestinian, reports say.

The Palestinian health ministry identified the slain fighter as Saed al-Koni, a member of "The Lion's Den," a militant coalition. The incident occurred when Israeli troops fired on "armed suspects driving in a vehicle and a motorcycle" in the West Bank city of Nablus, according to a statement from the Israeli Defense Force


----------



## Hollie (Sep 26, 2022)

I suppose a warning to journalists is prudent in terms of the islamic terrorist gee-had attacks that are likely in the next several weeks. Periods of religious observance are typically used by pallys to orchestrate violence and mayhem. 











						Media watchdog calls for coverage of anticipated surge in Palestinian terrorism
					

“In this sensitive period, journalists would be remiss to ignore the combustible internal Palestinian factors, combined with perilous Iranian meddling, which spell the potential for a rough period of Palestinian violence targeting Israelis," said Andrea Levin, CAMERA’s executive director.




					www.jns.org
				





Media watchdog calls for coverage of anticipated surge in Palestinian terrorism

“In this sensitive period, journalists would be remiss to ignore the combustible internal Palestinian factors, combined with perilous Iranian meddling, which spell the potential for a rough period of Palestinian violence targeting Israelis," said Andrea Levin, CAMERA’s executive director.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 26, 2022)

Yeah. Telling Abbas to throttle his Islamic terrorist network will go over as well as telling Abbas to hold elections.

The Israelis must understand that the very existence of Abbas and the Gaza Islamic terrorist networks are based upon maintaining the status quo. There are entire infrastructures dedicated to providing welfare for the Islamic terrorist enclaves.









						i24NEWS
					






					www.i24news.tv


----------



## Hollie (Sep 26, 2022)

It's apparently a race to see which Islamic terrorist franchise can be the more corrupt. 

As long as the welfare money keeps flowing, these people will continue to lie, cheat and steal.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 26, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Yeah. Telling Abbas to throttle his Islamic terrorist network will go over as well as telling Abbas to hold elections.
> 
> The Israelis must understand that the very existence of Abbas and the Gaza Islamic terrorist networks are based upon maintaining the status quo. There are entire infrastructures dedicated to providing welfare for the Islamic terrorist enclaves.
> 
> ...





Hollie said:


> The Israelis must understand that the very existence of Abbas and the Gaza Islamic terrorist networks are based upon maintaining the status quo.


That's why we installed Abbas as dictator for life.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That's why we installed Abbas as dictator for life.


Still pressing your various conspiracy theories.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 27, 2022)

Besides the fact the situation depicted _never_ happens, there is something else that stands out to me about the cartoon.














						Palestinian Propaganda "Own Goal" of the Day
					

Besides the fact the situation depicted never happens, there is something else that stands out to me about the cartoon.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Hollie (Sep 28, 2022)

The anti gee-had was visited upon the Islamic terrorists.










						Palestinian gunmen ‘planning significant attacks’ killed in Jenin clash with troops
					

Officials say brother of Ra'ad Hazem, who killed 3 in April Tel Aviv attack, and 2nd gunman had already carried out shooting attacks; 3rd gunman, a PA security officer, also killed




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



*Officials say brother of Ra’ad Hazem, who killed 3 in April Tel Aviv attack, and 2nd gunman had already carried out shooting attacks; 3rd gunman, a PA security officer, also killed*​​​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


>



Was her face visible?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 28, 2022)

Back in 2015, the official Fatah Facebook page was taken down for encouraging terror. 

When the page came back, Fatah tried to be careful. But in recent weeks it has gone full-blown terror support.

Today alone it has posted about 10 pro-terror messages, mostly in support for the Al Aqsa Brigades terrorists killed this morning before they could launch a major attack. 






Plus a video showing one of them in action:



And if it wasn't clear enough already, it quotes an official saying that "the Al Aqsa Brigades, the Jenin battalion and the [Palestinian Authority] security agencies are a single weapon in the face of the occupation."

Also, it quotes the PA interior minister denying a quote attributed to him opposing weapons and violence in the West Bank because it gives an excuse for Israeli forces to enter. Apparently, the PA interior minister no longer opposes gunfire in the cities under his control.

And the world is silent.











						Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah doesn't even pretend to oppose terrorism against Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Back in 2015, the official Fatah Facebook page was taken down for encouraging terror.
> 
> When the page came back, Fatah tried to be careful. But in recent weeks it has gone full-blown terror support.
> 
> ...


The Palestinian's are someone who doesn't want their history wiped out either!


----------



## Hollie (Sep 29, 2022)

An invented people with an invented national identity and an invented historical hysterical narrative.

Seems an apt description: "Palestinianism''.












						Palestinianism Is an Ideology and an Identity - Israel Today
					

Invented by the KGB, perpetuated by Western leftists, Palestinianism makes the conflict in the Land of Israel a zero-sum game.




					www.israeltoday.co.il
				




(JNS) Palestinianism is a closed system of memes that includes a historical narrative, a cause to which its believers aspire and an idiosyncratic language in which familiar words have special meanings. In this, it is similar to Marxism, which is not surprising, given its origins. Believers in this system include those who self-identify as Palestinians and many in the Western left who support the Palestinian cause


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 29, 2022)

On Monday, Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas sent Rosh Hashanah greetings to Israel's President Isaac Herzog and to Defense Minister Benny Gantz. (For some reason, he did not send any such greetings to Prime Minister Yair Lapid.)

Naturally, the Palestinians are upset. 

Felesteen quotes angry analysts who are convinced that New Year greetings are yet another sign of how Abbas is collaborating with Israel.




> Politicians believe that the congratulations of PA President Mahmoud Abbas to the leaders of the Israeli occupation on "Jewish holidays and occasions" reflect the extent of the state of political weakness that the PA has reached in front of Israel, and proves that "its president tweets outside the flock."
> 
> Member of the Future Electoral List, Hatem Shaheen, considered that the PA President's congratulations to Gantz and Herzog show the state of disregard and humiliation of the rights that the authority has reached, at a time when the occupation is escalating its violations in the occupied territories. Shaheen explained to Felesteen that such a position constitutes an affront to our people and our capabilities, and is completely rejected, because of what our people suffer from Israeli crimes. "Abbas's congratulations to the leaders of the occupation express a state of weakness, lack of self-esteem and confidence, and a lack of belief that we are able to extract our rights in the future, and it represents begging."
> 
> ...



Abbas regularly sends greetings on other countries' national holidays; in fact such greetings take up at least half of the press releases from his office.










						Palestinians upset that Abbas gave New Year greetings to Herzog, Gantz
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Sep 29, 2022)

*"Palestinianism"*​​







						PA Security Forces/Fatah terrorist becomes Fatah’s new poster boy to incite more attacks | PMW Analysis
					

PA Security Forces/Fatah terrorist becomes Fatah’s new poster boy to incite more attacks




					palwatch.org
				


PA Security Forces/Fatah terrorist becomes Fatah’s new poster boy to incite more attacks​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Sep 29, 2022

*Fatah promises “a graveyard for the Zionists”*
*Fatah Jenin Secretary:*
*Instructs to cause "mourning in the Zionist settlements, Israel must bleed... must cry"*
*"Announces “comprehensive confrontation” with Israel*
*Says PA Security Forces are “in the front of the battle”*
*Glorifies deadly terror attack as “heroic operation”*
*Praises murders of civilians in Tel Aviv*

*Fatah Kafr Dan Secretary about murder of Israeli soldier:
 “This was a very significant operation, which pained the Zionist enemy”*


----------



## Hollie (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 29, 2022)

The IDF and Shin Bet thwarted a Hamas terrorism financing scheme using Gazans who were entering Israel for humanitarian reasons or with work permits and student activists at the Birzeit University in the West Bank, the IDF's Arabic-language spokesperson Avichay Adraee announced on Thursday.


The terrorist movement used the financing scheme in order to transfer funds from the Gaza Strip to Hamas members in Turkey and to finance terrorist activities in the West Bank and Turkey.


A group of student activists at Birzeit University were arrested in the case after they were caught in possession of credit cards that were used to transfer illegal funds from the Hamas leadership in Gaza to Hamas officials in Turkey.



(full article online)









						Hamas funneled terrorism funds through Gazans with Israeli entry permits
					

Hamas used Gazans with entry permits and students from Ramallah to fund terrorist activities in the West Bank and Turkey.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 29, 2022)

*Fatah promises “a graveyard for the Zionists”*
*Fatah Jenin Secretary:*
*Instructs to cause "mourning in the Zionist settlements, Israel must bleed... must cry"*
*"Announces “comprehensive confrontation” with Israel*
*Says PA Security Forces are “in the front of the battle”*
*Glorifies deadly terror attack as “heroic operation”*
*Praises murders of civilians in Tel Aviv*

*Fatah Kafr Dan Secretary about murder of Israeli soldier:
 “This was a very significant operation, which pained the Zionist enemy”*

_*While Fatah was repeatedly telling Palestinians to attack and kill Israelis, Israeli media reported that Fatah Chairman Mahmoud Abbas called Israeli President Herzog to wish Israelis a Happy Rosh Hashana and a good year. *_
In the wake of the terror attack two weeks ago on Sept. 14 in which an Israeli soldier was murdered by two terrorists, one of whom was a member of the PA Security Forces, PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah Movement went out of its way to praise the terrorists and the attack, as reported by Palestinan Media Watch. In particular, Fatah bragged that terrorist Ahmed Abed was a PA Security Forces officer “by day,” while a member of Fatah’s terror organization the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades “by night.”

Since the attack, Fatah has emphasized and celebrated this double role of terrorist Ahmed Abed as both member of the PA Security Forces and of Fatah’s terror wing and encouraged similar terror attacks against Israel, promoting and glorifying both the PA Security Forces and Fatah’s Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades. 

In one video, Fatah Jenin Branch Secretary Ata Abu Rmeileh encouraged Palestinians to cause “mourning in the Zionist settlements,” implying that this will be done by the PA Security Forces as they are “in the front of the battle to defend” the Palestinian people. The Jenin secretary made it crystal clear that he meant additional terror when he prayed that “the resistance” will hit Israel “just like it reached Tel Aviv and Bnei Brak” – two recent attacks in which Palestinian terrorists murdered 3 and 5 Israeli civilians respectively: 

















> *Fatah Jenin Branch Secretary Ata Abu Rmeileh: *“The occupation must bleed like the Palestinian people is bleeding. The occupation must cry, be sad. Mourning has to be in the Zionist settlements, and not only in Palestine and the Palestinian areas…The Palestinian [PA] Security Forces are in the front of the battle to defend the members [of our people]… Allah willing, just like the resistance reached Tel Aviv (i.e., murder of 3), Bnei Brak (i.e., murder of 5), and Jalame (i.e., murder of 1), it will reach-… The resistance will not stop, today it is advancing from defense to offense. The operations (i.e., terror attacks) will continue and will not stop until the [Israeli] aggression stops.”
> [Official PA TV, Sept. 15, 2022]​


Fatah made its own intentions clear in another video showing masked Fatah members marching with assault rifles. Their role was explained unequivocally by Fatah in text on screen:







> *Text on screen: *“A graveyard for the Zionists”
> [Official Fatah Facebook page, Sept. 18, 2022]





(full article online)










						PA Security Forces/Fatah terrorist becomes Fatah’s new poster boy to incite more attacks | PMW Analysis
					

PA Security Forces/Fatah terrorist becomes Fatah’s new poster boy to incite more attacks




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 29, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> The Palestinian's are someone who doesn't want their history wiped out either!


*They actually have no history.  The Palestinians are not a people.  They are a collection of Jordanians, Syrians and Egyptians.

If you want to talk about a people called The Palestinians, that was a term The Roman Empire coined 2,000 years ago to insult The Jews living in Occupied Israel.
The term was invented to say insult and humiliate Jews and say they were the bastard children of their former and extinct enemies The Philistines.

Calling someone a Palestinian back then is the equivalent of calling a Black man the "N" word today.*


----------



## Hollie (Sep 30, 2022)

An Islamic terrorist was a'sploded.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> An Islamic terrorist was a'sploded.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 30, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *They actually have no history.  The Palestinians are not a people.  They are a collection of Jordanians, Syrians and Egyptians.
> 
> If you want to talk about a people called The Palestinians, that was a term The Roman Empire coined 2,000 years ago to insult The Jews living in Occupied Israel.
> The term was invented to say insult and humiliate Jews and say they were the bastard children of their former and extinct enemies The Philistines.
> ...


Listen asshole, I don't give a shit what you call them, they've been living there for the last 2000 years and they have rights!  As for asshole Zionists, you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> As for asshole Zionists, you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.



You mean they shouldn't be like the asshole muslims?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 30, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel asks US for extra missile defense funds, report says
> 
> 
> Reported request calls for additional $317m. to the $158m. already proposed by the Pentagon for American's budget plan for fiscal 2016, according to Bloomberg.
> ...


Upset because it’s not going to the “ Palestinians?”   🇮🇱👍🥱


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Listen asshole, I don't give a shit what you call them, they've been living there for the last 2000 years and they have rights!  As for asshole Zionists, you can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


We are there and are going to stay there 🇮🇱


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> We are there and are going to stay there 🇮🇱


I realize that.  Israel is the biggest military power in the region and no one else comes close.  That doesn't change the fact you treat the Palestinian's like garbage and you refuse to obey International Law.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 1, 2022)

[ Arabs have chosen to believe that there have been ONLY Muslim and Christian Palestinians.  Jews were never Palestinians.   Actions have consequences, and this continues to be the consequence of Moshe Dayan and the Oslo Accord, where Muslims and Christians who are taught that Jews have no rights, end up refusing anything which may bring peace between Jews and Arabs living in Israel, someday.
Arabs expelled Jews from their homeland in Hebron, Jewish Quarter and Judea and Samaria in 1929 and 1948 .  Today's Arabs insist that all of that land has always been theirs]

In July, the Israeli Ministry of Education suspended the licenses of six East Jerusalem schools, and told them they had one year to amend their curriculum or have their licenses revoked entirely because they insisted on using textbooks produced by the Palestinian Authority instead of those approved by Israeli officials in Jerusalem and the Israeli Ministry of Education. Yifat Sasha Biton, Israel’s minister of education, said at the time that the textbooks contained incitement against Israel and its soldiers and spread “hate speech against the State of Israel and its symbols.”

The Israeli textbooks the government wants the schools to use are based on the Palestinian Authority’s textbooks, but with certain pages or entire chapters either edited or completely changed by Israeli authorities. That’s where the issue lies, according to the parents, who say depictions of the Palestinian flag are erased, and that entire sections about Palestinian identity are altered or removed entirely.

In one example provided by parents, a lesson in a Palestinian math textbook shows the separation wall between the West Bank and Israel and discusses documenting “violations of the occupation in order to present it to the International Criminal Court.” Much of the wall cuts through the West Bank proper, and the Palestinian lesson asks students to complete a table that counts the number of “Palestinian communities isolated by the annexation wall.” The Israeli version instead replaces it with an assignment on completing a table related to population distribution.

In another example provided by parents, on a page of a third-grade Palestinian textbook that the Israeli version omits, a situation is presented where a Palestinian father is arrested by Israeli forces in the family home overnight, which made a child “worried and tired.” The mother tells the child not to worry because “your father became a prisoner like thousands of Palestinian prisoners” who “are struggling and resisting the Zionist occupation.”

Students are taught to remember Palestinian prisoners are all “in occupation prisons because of their resistance.”

Israeli authorities say such lessons glorify prisoners, including those who commit violent acts. But Fadwa Al Husseini, president of the Faisal Al Husseini Foundation, which aims to protect Palestinian culture in East Jerusalem, says this particular lesson “talks about an incident and does not call for it to be copied in any way.”

“The lesson simply talks about the pain children experience daily and does not advocate arrest, intimidation or hate,” Al Husseini told CNN. “The lesson talks about the values that all the peoples of the world proclaim, the values of struggle, freedom and solidarity.”

The Palestinian Prisoners Club says there are more than 4,600 Palestinians in Israeli prisons, with some 743 in “administrative detention” – where they are held without trial or charge. The figure doesn’t include those arrested for routine criminal offences. Israel says administrative detention is necessary to get dangerous people off the streets before they can commit a crime, without sharing sensitive intelligence on the reason for their arrest. Human rights groups argue such detention, which can last for months, denies the prisoners basic human rights under international law.

Israel took control of East Jerusalem from Jordan in the 1967 war. It is considered occupied territory by most countries and international bodies – a characterization rejected by Israel, which claims all of Jerusalem as is its undivided capital. Israel formally annexed the eastern sector of the city in 1980. Palestinians living there were subsequently given the right to Israeli citizenship, but most have rejected it and now hold Israeli-issued residency documents.

The Palestinian Authority wants the eastern sector as the capital of its future state and has regularly accused Israel of trying to displace Palestinians in favor of Jews by forced eviction in neighborhoods such as Sheikh Jarrah and Silwan, where Jewish settlers have clashed with Palestinian residents. Israel denies the accusations and says the eviction cases are private real estate disputes.

The subject of Palestinian textbooks has long been a political issue within the broader Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

In June, the European Union, which helps fund schools in the West Bank, East Jerusalem and Gaza, issued a reporton the subject which found that Palestinian textbooks show “antagonism towards Israel,” don’t depict Israel as a country on maps in certain lessons, and in some cases praise Palestinians who have carried out attacks that have killed Israelis, including civilians, although the report added that the textbooks broadly adhered to UNESCO standards.

In a tweet on the day of the strike earlier this month, Biton said “Schools in East Jerusalem whose teaching materials portrayed IDF soldiers as murderers, praised terrorists and encouraged terrorism, were required to correct the materials, otherwise their license would be revoked. We will not allow budgeted schools to promote incitement, hatred and terrorism.”

But the same EU report also found that Israeli textbooks made for East Jerusalem schools idealize “coexistence of Israelis and Palestinians … with no mention of existing tensions,” delete “depictions of violence by Palestinians or Israelis” and remove entire chapters on Palestinian history from Palestinian Authority textbooks, which “fundamentally changes the national narrative.”

Palestinian parents say that Israel is an occupying power in East Jerusalem and has no place dictating the curriculum in their schools in the first place.

“How can I accept teaching my child that there is no [separation] wall when she sees it every day? Or accept teaching her that settlers in the West Bank are good neighbors of the Palestinians and that they both help each other farm the land? This is simply a lie and changing the reality on the ground,” said Gina Asfour, a parent. “It’s an education resistance, the last thing we can do to save our identity and our roots and pass them to our children.”

For now, parents at the six schools whose licenses were revoked have bought their own textbooks and distributed them. The rest are not using any textbooks, working instead off worksheets.

“We, the parents of the East Jerusalem children, the future generation that will hold the flag or resistance and defend this city, we refuse to ruin the identity of Jerusalem children and Israelize it,” said Ahmad Safadi, another parent. “We will never accept to have anyone make them forget that they are Palestinians, Arabs, Muslims and Christians holding our Palestinian flags.”










						How a debate over textbooks closed 150 schools in East Jerusalem | CNN
					

On September 19, some 150 schools in East Jerusalem went on strike, keeping tens of thousands of students out of the classroom, to protest the introduction of Israeli textbooks. Parents say Israel is trying to erase their identity by pushing an Israeli narrative.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 1, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I realize that.  Israel is the biggest military power in the region and no one else comes close.  That doesn't change the fact you treat the Palestinian's like garbage and you refuse to obey International Law.


Israel does not treat the Arab Palestinians like garbage.  Never has.  That is something that Hamas and the PA have done, and continue to do.

Oh, YEAH, You do not care !!!!!

All the Arabs who used to be Palestinians and now LOVE being Israelis make a huge liar out of you.

Oh, yeah, you do not care what those Arabs say or think, or that they are happy being Israelis and even love being part of the Israeli Military and the success which is Israel.



Am Israel Chai.

The People of Israel Live.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 1, 2022)

Pallys should revere the Egyptian who invented them.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 1, 2022)

[ Arabs who have chosen the Israeli Nationality instead of the Palestinian one ]



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/13/saudi-magazine-cover-praises-arab-israelis-who-serve-in-idf/


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 1, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I realize that.  Israel is the biggest military power in the region and no one else comes close.  That doesn't change the fact you treat the Palestinian's like garbage and you refuse to obey International Law.


According to Abbas approx 7,000,000 “ Palestinians” have the “ right of return “ if they choose to and that’s not going to happen. Deal with it 👍🇮🇱


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 1, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Arabs have chosen to believe that there have been ONLY Muslim and Christian Palestinians.  Jews were never Palestinians.   Actions have consequences, and this continues to be the consequence of Moshe Dayan and the Oslo Accord, where Muslims and Christians who are taught that Jews have no rights, end up refusing anything which may bring peace between Jews and Arabs living in Israel, someday.
> Arabs expelled Jews from their homeland in Hebron, Jewish Quarter and Judea and Samaria in 1929 and 1948 .  Today's Arabs insist that all of that land has always been theirs]
> 
> In July, the Israeli Ministry of Education suspended the licenses of six East Jerusalem schools, and told them they had one year to amend their curriculum or have their licenses revoked entirely because they insisted on using textbooks produced by the Palestinian Authority instead of those approved by Israeli officials in Jerusalem and the Israeli Ministry of Education. Yifat Sasha Biton, Israel’s minister of education, said at the time that the textbooks contained incitement against Israel and its soldiers and spread “hate speech against the State of Israel and its symbols.”
> ...


The Palestinians want to keep Israeli bullshit out of their schools.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 1, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians want to keep Israeli bullshit out of their schools.


This mentality is why there will never be a “ Two State Solution “.    👍🇮🇱


----------



## Hollie (Oct 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians want to keep Israeli bullshit out of their schools.


Yeah. The pallys are all about a curriculum of self-destruction, gee-had and martyrdom.









						Palestinian school curriculum is 'more radical than the curriculum that came before,' research institute says
					

The Palestinian Authority's current school curriculum “is more radical than the curriculum that came before” and “is suffused with ideas of martyrdom, [and] Jihad,” according to an international monitoring organization.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

As its apologists like to point out, the name ‘Palestine’ is ancient. Indeed this hateful thing is, probably, if not world’s oldest political machination, certainly its longest.



The name ‘Palestine’ is an English word, based on a Latin one that it turn has its roots in a Greek one. Somewhere in-between it has been adopted in Arabic and a handful of other languages.









Palestine' etymology'

(full article online)









						Palestine: A story of Colonialism through the ages
					

Decades of media propaganda, academic mis-theorising and NGO support, banished common sense from the minds of  brainwashed thousands. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

[. Abbas needs a reminder as to who is STILL President of the PA ]

The Palestinian Authority will not allow gunmen in Nablus and Jenin to drag the population into an all-out confrontation with Israel, a Palestinian official in Ramallah said on Saturday.


The official told The Jerusalem Post that some of the gunmen were acting “on direct orders from Hamas and Islamic Jihad operatives in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.”


He accused the two groups of working to undermine the PA by “encouraging chaos and lawlessness” in the West Bank.

(full article online)









						Abbas orders PA security to enforce order, avert massive IDF operation
					

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas stressed the need to restore law and order to Palestinian cities, villages and refugee camps in the West Bank.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel does not treat the Arab Palestinians like garbage.  Never has.  That is something that Hamas and the PA have done, and continue to do.
> 
> Oh, YEAH, You do not care !!!!!
> 
> ...


You treat Palestinians like they are 2nd class citizens.  You are not a good source on how well off the Palestinians are. All of your posts, are void of any empathy and you continue to refuse to take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> According to Abbas approx 7,000,000 “ Palestinians” have the “ right of return “ if they choose to and that’s not going to happen. Deal with it 👍🇮🇱


Why is it you can return after 2000 years, but they can't after 80?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Why is it you can return after 2000 years, but they can't after 80?


Because Arabs  are not indigenous to the land and all they want to do is destroy Israel and make Jews become Stateless again.

Not Judeophobic, Antisemitic at all.

Arabs are not indigenous to Egypt or any other part of North Africa or Asia, besides the Arabian Peninsula.  That is the only homeland they can reclaim.

And most Arabs in Gaza, Israel and Judea and Samaria and Jordan moved to those areas ONLY in the past 130 years.

Why do they claim indigenous status, when they are not indigenous to the area?


Jews have always had a presence on their homeland and have always returned to it no matter in what numbers.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Because Arabs  are not indigenous to the land and all they want to do is destroy Israel and make Jews become Stateless again.
> 
> Not Judeophobic, Antisemitic at all.
> 
> ...


Palestinian-Jews and Palestinian-Arabs have been living there for over 2000 years. They have just as much right to that land as you do.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Palestinian-Jews and Palestinian-Arabs have been living there for over 2000 years. They have just as much right to that land as you do.


You are saying nonsense, because they were never called Palestinians before the Mandate for Palestine in 1920.

And most Arabs came from the Muslim invasion in the 7th century BCE, the same way as most people living in the Americas, etc invaded after 1492.

Not the Arabs, nor the Europeans can demand ownership or indigenous status to any of the land they conquered outside their original homelands.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> You are saying nonsense, because they were never called Palestinians before the Mandate for Palestine in 1920.
> 
> And most Arabs came from the Muslim invasion in the 7th century BCE, the same way as most people living in the Americas, etc invaded after 1492.
> 
> Not the Arabs, nor the Europeans can demand ownership or indigenous status to any of the land they conquered outside their original homelands.


I don't care what you call them, it doesn't change their inalienable rights!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I don't care what you call them, it doesn't change their inalienable rights!


They have the right to sign a peace treaty and live in peace with all Jews, as so many Palestinians, now Israelis, are doing.

All you do is repeat the same lies the people who want to see Israel be destroy keep repeating.

You love lies.  You tell lies.  There is no cure for your illness.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> They have the right to sign a peace treaty and live in peace with all Jews, as so many Palestinians, now Israelis, are doing.
> 
> All you do is repeat the same lies the people who want to see Israel be destroy keep repeating.
> 
> You love lies.  You tell lies.  There is no cure for your illness.


You want to talk about lies? Where have I talked about Israel's destruction, liar?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You want to talk about lies? Where have I talked about Israel's destruction, liar?


Change the subject.  Stay ignorant of what is actually happening.

You know NOTHIING, because you DO NOT CARE, but cry like a baby for fairness, when you know nothing about what you think you know you are talking about.

Retire.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Change the subject.  Stay ignorant of what is actually happening.
> 
> You know NOTHIING, because you DO NOT CARE, but cry like a baby for fairness, when you know nothing about what you think you know you are talking about.
> 
> Retire.


That's what you accused me of, now back that up, bitch, with evidence.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You want to talk about lies? Where have I talked about Israel's destruction, liar?


THESE. are the Palestinians:

Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).





__





						The Avalon Project : Hamas Covenant 1988
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				





THESE are the Palestinians:

Historically, the Palestinian “desire for statehood” and “need for liberation” was invented in large part by the Soviet Union. It is no coincidence that the blueprint for the PLO Charter was drafted in Moscow in 1964 and was approved by 422 Palestinian representative hand selected by the KGB. At that time, the USSR was in the business of creating people’s liberation fronts. The KGB founded the PLO as well as the National Liberation Army of Bolivia (1964) with Ernesto “Che” Guevara at its head and the National Liberation Army of Colombia (1965).

These “liberation fronts” were seen by the USSR as centers of Marxist indoctrination and opposition to democratic and capitalist movements. In the Middle East, the only foothold of the democratic west is Israel; nurturing the PLO to undermine Israel was therefore quite natural for the Soviets, who not only helped fund and establish the PLO but also trained and supplied its terrorist operations.

To understand the PLO’s conception of a Palestinian state, it is instructive to examine Article 24 of the original PLO Charter. It reads: “this Organization [the PLO] does not exercise any regional sovereignty over the West Bank in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, in the Gaza Strip or the Himmah area.” If not the West Bank and Gaza, then what exactly what did, the PLO claim? The Palestine that the PLO wanted was in fact the State of Israel.

Consider that it was not until 1968 that Article 24 was amended to include a claim on the West Bank and Gaza. At the time of the original drafting, Jordan and Egypt controlled the West Bank and Gaza after unilaterally and illegally annexing them following the War of Israeli Independence in 1948. It was only after Israel had gained these territories in the War of 1967 that the Palestinian Arabs declared an interest in controlling them.

(full article online






						The Deception of Palestinian Nationalism
					

When speaking about the Middle East, it is common to hear about the “need” and “desire” for Palestinian statehood. But exactly what kind of state do the Palestinians want and what are the roots of Palestinian nationalism?  Historically, the Palestinian “desire for statehood” and “need for...




					stanfordreview.org


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> THESE. are the Palestinians:
> 
> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory).
> 
> ...


Spare me your data dump. Israel will continue to exist, that is not going to change.  What will change, is the Pals will finally get their due!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Spare me your data dump. Israel will continue to exist, that is not going to change.  What will change, is the Pals will finally get their due!


The Palestinians will never get their due as long as they have corrupt leaders like Arafat, Abbas, and the ones in Gaza.

Your delusion does nothing to make their lives any better.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> The Palestinians will never get their due as long as they have corrupt leaders like Arafat, Abbas, and the ones in Gaza.
> 
> Your delusion does nothing to make their lives any better.


It's none of yours (and Israel's) fucking business who the Pals choose as their leaders.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> It's none of yours (and Israel's) fucking business who the Pals choose as their leaders.


Wrong saying, which is repeated by Pro Palestinian clowns like you.

It is Israel's business, when all those leaders do is, on every media, textbooks, etc, they teach nothing but hatred for Jews, which is no different then what Muslims have been taught for 1400 years about Jews......*INCITE for the murder of Jews and the destruction of Israel*

Jews have no rights, and definitely no right to being sovereign over any piece of land MUSLIMS have conquered.

You are not ignorant, you are just another low case of Jew hatred, you call it what you will, and hide behind Israel this, and Israel that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Wrong saying, which is repeated by Pro Palestinian clowns like you.
> 
> It is Israel's business, when all those leaders do is, on every media, textbooks, etc, they teach nothing but hatred for Jews, which is no different then what Muslims have been taught for 1400 years about Jews.
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with Jews! No matter how much you want it to be, this is not a religious issue, it is a political one.  This is between Israeli's and Palestinians, not Jews and Muslims.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Spare me your data dump. Israel will continue to exist, that is not going to change.  What will change, is the Pals will finally get their due!



Their "due" keeps getting smaller and smaller. LOL!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> This has nothing to do with Jews! No matter how much you want it to be, this is not a religious issue, it is a political one.  This is between Israeli's and Palestinians, not Jews and Muslims.


Uneducated, delusional , uncaring, etc etc

It is a political issue.  Which is why 5 Muslim countries invaded Israel the day after Israel declared Independence .

Which is why they tried again in 1967.
Which is why they tried again in 1973 ON the most holy of days in Judaism.

Because it is all between only Israel and the Palestinians and NO ONE else.

Delusional.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Why is it you can return after 2000 years, but they can't after 80?


There are a lot of reasons but just to give you a FEW;
Read the Hamas Charter
Abbas insisting the Jews have NO religious connection to the land
FORMALLY declared Jews will NOT have access to


Billo_Really said:


> Why is it you can return after 2000 years, but they can't after 80?


Many Reasons; Just a FEW;
Try reading the Hamas Charter
Abbas denies the Jewish people have ANY religious rights to that land
PLO OFFICIAL position; Jews have NO RIGHT to access at the Western Wall
Just Recently, he said “ Palestine “ has been occupied for over 70 years . Translation; He doesn’t believe Israel has the Right to Exist 🇮🇱


----------



## Hollie (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 3, 2022)

The islamic terrorists sure like those Great Satan dollars.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

Part 1

FAIR - Fairness & Accuracy In Reporting - issued a report by Nora Lester Murad that claims that books for toddlers and youngsters that introduce kids to Israel are pretty much racist against Palestinians, because - they aren't about Palestinians.

However, Murad's critique exposes her own disdain for Arabs who live in Israel as well as her own hate for Israeli Jews.

Even though the books aren't about Palestinians, and aren't meant to be, she says that they"erase" Palestinians.

First, Murad claims that they erase through "appropriation:"




> _
> 
> 
> Rah! Rah! Mujadara!_, for example, is a 12-page board book for ages 1–4 that has an attractive tagline: “Everybody likes hummus, but that’s just one of the great variety of foods found in Israel among its diverse cultures.”
> ...



To progressives, referring to someone in ways that they object to - say, by using the wrong pronoun - is an unforgivable crime. But only a small percentage of Israeli Arabs refer to themselves as "Palestinian." According to a 2020 poll from  Jewish People Policy Institute,* only 7%* referred to themselves as "Palestinian" while 74% referred to themselves as "Arab Israeli" or simply "Israeli." 

FAIR is showing great disrespect to the people they are claiming to be defending from this book. And the simple children's book is far more accurate in its depiction of Arabs in Israel than FAIR is. 











						FAIR - Fairness & Accuracy In Reporting - shows extreme disrespect towards Israeli Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

Part 2

The critique then veers into the absurd:



> Newbies to the the Israeli/Palestinian narrative war may also not realize that food is an active battleground. Palestinians consider Israel’s claiming of hummus and falafel, among other foods, to be cultural appropriation.
> 
> Palestinians, therefore, are likely to consider both the people and the food appropriated  when the same _[Muslim]_ girl is featured behind the text:
> 
> ...






> Since the state of Israel is not even 75 years old, any food with a longer pedigree must have been originated by someone else. But while Kar-Ben Publishing is surely aware of this contention, they either choose to ignore it or intentionally intend to steer readers towards the Israeli narrative—by hiding the Palestinian one.


But does the book say that falafel is an Israeli-created dish, or does it say that it is a dish that Israeli citizens of all backgrounds enjoy? Clearly it is the latter - "the great variety of foods* found in Israel among its diverse cultures."* It mentions bagels too - does anyone claim that they are Israeli? Other foods in the book are meant to highlight the different cultures that come together in Israeli society: nowhere does it claim that malawach, mujadara, hummus, or bourekas were created by Israelis except in the fevered imagination of Nora Lester Murad.






Murad is apparently opposed to kids from different backgrounds finding things in common that they like from different cultures. This hardly seems progressive.

Murad then says that books about Israel that show the Dome of the Rock are "erasure through deception" because, she claims, "east Jerusalem" is not part of Israel. However, Israel disagrees, and so do many international jurists. To Jews, the idea of an Israel without the holy places is anathema and extraordinarily offensive.  There is no deception there - people who say that all of Jerusalem is part of Israel have that right. 

But FAIR doesn't recognize that right. We must all believe as they do, or we are racists. So tolerant!












						FAIR - Fairness & Accuracy In Reporting - shows extreme disrespect towards Israeli Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

Part 3

The next "erasure" is "Erasure through both-sidesism." Yes, books about Israel that go out of their way to show Arab Israelis are awful, too - and her main target is, believe it or not, Sesame Street.




> _Welcome to Israel With Sesame Street_ (Christy Peterson, Lerner Publishing, 2021)...[has a] “both sides” approach, starting by teaching children how to say hello in both Hebrew and Arabic (pages 4–5).  This “both sides” approach makes a nice visual *while hiding Israel’s disrespect for Arabic and Arabic speakers*, which is clear in the fact that Arabic had been an official language of Israel until it was officially downgraded in the 2018 Jewish Nation State Law.


Of course, Murad pointedly doesn't mention that the use of Arabic in government documents and in the public sphere is still mandated under Israeli law. Israel still supports and funds its Arabic-language schools. There is no disrespect in reality. But why let the facts get in the way of anti-Israel soundbites?


> Presenting “both sides” is a device used to appear neutral, which conjures a sense of objectivity and truth. It is also a way to stake a claim to antiracism and respect. For example, page 11 says that Jerusalem is “special to people of many religions,” over a  photo of Palestinian school girls, some wearing the Muslim hijab.
> 
> But presenting Palestinians only as linguistic and religious minorities of Israel, and not as a national group in and of itself, is an Israeli narrative tactic that dehumanizes  Palestinians and undermines readers’ ability to understand Israel. While appearing respectful of diversity, the text and photo cleverly omit that Israel is an explicitly, self-declared Jewish state, that enshrines Jewish supremacy over non-Jews (and the corresponding inequality of Palestinians) by saying, in law, that only Jews have the right to self-determination.



A book for children that celebrates Israel's diversity is regarded as flawed because it should show what Murad declares to be the truth, that Israel is a racist state that doesn't give its Arab citizens equal rights. 

This is all a lie, of course. The same poll I mentioned above shows that virtually the same percentage of non-Jews as Jews feel comfortable being themselves as Israeli citizens. Most Arab citizens of Israel are proud to be Israelis - but Murad the racist wants them to be considered part of a different nation that the vast majority want little or nothing to do with. The bigotry is in Murad's head and in her poison pen, not in the reality of Israel's non-Jewish citizens.

And by the way, virtually every Arab state declares itself to be an Arab state in their constitutions. By Murad's logic, they are all enforcing Arab supremacy. Does anyone think FAIR will ever mention that?

In Murad's twisted mind, Israel is by definition racist, so any children's book that doesn't highlight how terrible Israel is must be guilty of racism as well. The most bizarre part of her argument is that while it is obvious to all that children's books are meant to teach tolerance, which these books are doing, *she is against it.* Murad is the racist. Her arguments are as racist as those of a white supremacist upset at American schoolbooks that show white children playing with children of color without mentioning comparative crime rates for different groups. 











						FAIR - Fairness & Accuracy In Reporting - shows extreme disrespect towards Israeli Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

Part 4

Finally, Murad freaks out over a map in the Sesame Street book:





The 1949 armistice lines are clearly drawn, and Israel is only shown *inside *those lines. Egypt, Jordan and Syria are not named. But Murad looks hard to find bias, and of course she succeeds:


> Page 6 of_ Welcome to Israel With Sesame Street_incorrectly displays a map of Israel (“and Surrounding Area”) including the West Bank and Gaza Strip* in the same shade of yellow.* The outlines of the occupied Palestinian territory are visible* but not labeled. *


This is her entire argument - the yellow on the map of the territories is slightly different than the yellow of other countries. The actual lines that represent borders, prominently displayed, are meaningless to Murad's bizarre brain - the shade of yellow is offensive.

Hilariously, she sent this litany of paranoid complaints to Sesame Workshop, and they properly ignored her:



> _Welcome to Israel With Sesame Street,_ however, is not harmless. It uses subtle messages to contribute to erasure and distortion of Palestinians, which should cause concern among people who care about the educational reputation of the brand. *Unfortunately, Sesame Workshop failed to respond to my several inquiries about this book.*


Maybe because if she was honestly being as fair as FAIR pretends to be, she would realize that every single one of her complaints is baseless.

It would be amusing to see the same methodology used for children's books about "Palestine." Do they even mention or show pictures of Jews? Do they admit that Jews have the right to live in their historic homeland? Or are Jews not mentioned at best, and called "sons of apes and pigs" at worst?

If FAIR was fair, they would have a Zionist Jew do the exact same type of analysis on books pushing the Palestinian narrative, and see how they fare. Like the alphabet book that says "I is for Intifada." How are Jews represented there? How do they represent the emotional Jewish ties to Jerusalem? How are the feelings of millions of Jews taken into account? 

Which side actually tries for coexistence, and which side wants to see the other be ethnically cleansed in the books meant for children? 

The books being critiqued by her show smiling Arab children, some in hijabs. Find me a single children's book about Palestine that shows a smiling child in a yarmulke or tzitzit.

Just one.

That is the comparison that needs to be made to see which side is the side of progressiveness and tolerance, and which side is both implicitly and explicitly antisemitic. 

For example, this drawing for Palestinian childrencontrasting Arabs and Jews is not exactly sending  tolerant message. Yet I suspect it is a message that Murad wholeheartedly endorses all children should be exposed to..





Pro-Israel books go out of their way to teach tolerance. Pro-Palestinian books do the opposite. FAIR promotes the former as racist and doesn't want you to look at the latter.

FAIR* isn't *fair, and this article is exhibit A.












						FAIR - Fairness & Accuracy In Reporting - shows extreme disrespect towards Israeli Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

Part 1​​Who Are the Top Terror Groups in Jenin?​1. Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ)​PIJ is an Iran-backed terror group that opposes the existence of the Jewish state and seeks to replace it with an Islamic Palestinian state.

In the 40 years of its existence, PIJ has been responsible for a number of shooting and bombing attacks against Israeli civilians, including a 2003 suicide bombing at the Maxim restaurant in Haifa (21 killed), a 2006 suicide bombing of a Tel Aviv restaurant (11 killed), and a 2007 suicide bombing attack targeting a bakery in Eilat (3 killed).



2. Hamas​Also known as the Islamic Resistance Movement, Hamas does not recognize Israel’s right to exist and seeks to replace it with an Islamic Palestinian state.

In the 35 years of Hamas’ existence, the internationally designated terror group has engaged in numerous deadly attacks against Israeli civilians.

Some of the most notable attacks include the 2001 suicide bombing of the Sbarro pizza restaurant in Jerusalem (15 killed), the 2002 suicide bombing of a Passover Seder in a Netanya hotel (30 killed), and the 2002 bombing of the Hebrew University in Jerusalem (9 killed).



3. Al Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades​The Brigades was founded at the turn of the millennium as a network of armed factions with close ties to Yasser Arafat’s Fatah party. The Al Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades subscribe to an ideology of secular Palestinian nationalism.

Since its founding in 2000, the Al Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades have been responsible for attacks against Israeli civilians, including a 2002 suicide bombing at a Bar Mitzvah in Jerusalem (9 dead), a 2003 twin suicide bombing at the Tel Aviv central bus station (23 dead) and a 2022 shooting attack in Bnei Brak (5 dead).


4. The Jenin Battalion:​Founded in May 2021, this PIJ-affiliated organization was formed as a way for armed Palestinian groups in Jenin and the surrounding area — including Hamas and the Al Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades —  to increase attacks on Israeli forces operating in the area.

Using advanced communications methods to coordinate attacks, this new group uses gunfire, IEDs, and Molotov cocktails in an effort to halt Israeli counter-terror operations.












						Spotlight on Jenin: Part Two: The Palestinian Terror Groups That Control the Streets of Jenin | Honest Reporting
					

Jenin, dubbed the Palestinian "terror capital" by observers, has been in the news for the past few months as Israel continues to carry out




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

Part 2

What Threat Do These Terror Groups Pose?​With their radical hatred for Israel and its citizens, these terror groups are dead set on destroying the only Jewish state and replacing it with a monolithic Palestinian state.

By using violence and terror against civilians to achieve these aims, these groups pose a direct threat to millions of innocent Israelis, including Jews, Muslims, and Christians.

This use of violence by the Jenin-based terror groups also threatens the welfare of local Palestinians, who are faced with the possibility of economic losses during times of heightened tensions as well as the danger of being caught in the crossfire between the Israel Defense Forces and Palestinian terror groups during counter-terror operations.











						Spotlight on Jenin: Part Two: The Palestinian Terror Groups That Control the Streets of Jenin | Honest Reporting
					

Jenin, dubbed the Palestinian "terror capital" by observers, has been in the news for the past few months as Israel continues to carry out




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

*Abbas on Israel's creation:*
"A disgrace to humanity"
*Abbas on terrorists who were imprisoned:*
“Our brave prisoners, the living conscience of our people… these people cannot be described in words.”
*Abbas on terrorists who were killed:*
“The righteous martyrs … will remain symbols that the Palestinian generations will remember with gratitude and reverence, generation after generation.”
*Abbas on the murderer of seven Israelis:*
“Heroic prisoner Nasser Abu Hmaid”

In his speech before the United Nations General Assembly, Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas again demonstrated why he and the Palestinians have rejected every Israeli offer of peace.   

Denying and simultaneously rewriting history and the present reality, Abbas touched on most of the true impediments to peace. From his description of the creation of the State of Israel as a “disgrace to humanity” and a “heinous crime”  through his pledge of unwavering support to the “righteous martyrs” – i.e. dead terrorists – and the terrorist prisoners, and his homage to the mother of six terrorist murderers, to his demand that the UN now implement the 1947 UN Partition plan that was rejected by all the Arab countries, Abbas presented to the world the real explanation for the absence of Israeli-Palestinian peace. 

While almost every sentence of Abbas’ speech lacked a factual basis, the following are just a few excerpts of the speech that encapsulate the PA ideology, put into context with a brief PMW commentary. 

*Abbas: *



> “I speak to you on behalf of more than fourteen million Palestinian people, whose parents and grandparents lived through the tragedy of the “Nakba” seventy-four years ago, and they are still living the effects of this “Nakba”, which is a disgrace to humanity, especially those who conspired, planned and carried out this heinous crime.
> Moreover, more than five million Palestinians have been suffering under the Israeli military occupation for fifty-four years.”


*PMW:* 

While at times pretending that he and the Palestinian leadership support a “two-state solution”, in this speech Abbas expressed the PA wordview that rejects Israel’s right to exist as a national homeland for the Jewish people. From his perspective, the creation of Israel - in any borders - was a “disgrace to humanity” and a “heinous crime.”  In Abbas’ eyes, the decision of the international community in San Remo in 1920 and the decision of the League of Nations in 1922, to recognize the historic connection of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and endorse the reconstitution of the Jewish homeland was nothing more than a conspiracy against the “Palestinians”. All this, while simultaneously claiming that it is Israel “which disavows the resolutions of international legitimacy.”  

*Abbas:* 



> “Israel is carrying out a frantic campaign to confiscate our lands and spread its colonial settlements and plunder our resources, as if this land was empty and had no owners, just as it did in 1948.”


*PMW:*

When Abbas talks about “our lands” and “our resources” he is trying to reinforce the fictional idea that a Palestinian people once owned the entire Land of Israel. This notion lacks any factual basis. No independent country called “Palestine” ever existed. In fact, from 1517 to 1917, the general area called “Palestine” was merely another province of the Ottoman Empire. Prior to that, it had been conquered by a long list of invaders, since the Romans expelled the Jewish people in 70 CE. From 1917 to 1948, “Palestine” was administered by the British under a Mandate of the League of Nations. The express purpose of the Mandate was to reconstitute the Jewish national homeland.  

Furthermore, while many individual Arabs did and still do own land, Abbas ignores the fact that much of the area was indeed uninhabited and that these areas, similar to the status of uninhabited lands in many countries around the world, are considered “state lands.” Abbas also denies the fact, mentioned in the 1930 Shaw Report, following the Arab massacre of 130 Jews in 1929, that the Jews who moved to Israel following the adoption of the Mandate purchased huge areas of land from the Arabs “frequently at a very high price.” 

While Abbas’ statements lack factual basis, they do expose a fundamental PA message, often highlighted by PMW. According to the PA, Israel has no right to exist. All of Israel is “Palestine” and no one has the right to relinquish any part of it.   

*Abbas:* 



> “Israel has left us nothing of the land to establish our independent state in light of its frenzied settlement attack, so where will our people live in freedom and dignity? Where will we establish our independent state to live in peace with our neighbors? The settlers now constitute about 751,000, which constitutes 25% of the total population in the West Bank and Jerusalem.”


*PMW:*

This claim by Abbas similarly defies reality on multiple levels. Firstly, Abbas fails to explain why no independent “Palestinian State” was created from 1948-1967 when Israel did not control either the Gaza Strip nor Judea and Samaria, and no “settlements” existed. He similarly failed to explain why he rejected the 2008 peace offer of then Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert. That offer included creating a “Palestinian State” on a territory greater than that of Gaza, Judea and Samaria, prior to 1967. He also fails to note that today Palestinians control all of Gaza and at least 40% of Judea and Samaria – the areas defined as areas A and B in the Oslo peace accords. 95% of the Palestinian population lives in these areas. In addition, the PA has also promoted and funded wide-scale, illegal, Palestinian land grabs in area C. In these land grabs, according to the Israeli NGO Regavim, Palestinians have built tens of thousands of illegal structures. In comparison, figures recently released suggest that the “Israeli settlements” in area C cover no more than 2.5% of that area.     

*Abbas: *



> “Therefore, I present today to this UN organization, the title of international legitimacy in this world, with a formal request to implement General Assembly resolution 181, which formed the basis for the two-state solution in 1947, as well as resolution 194 calling for the right of return of Palestine refugees.”


*PMW: *

Having already called the creation of Israel a catastrophe, and added sundry lies and libels against Israeli and Israelis, Abbas then demanded that the UN implement the 1947 UN Partition Plan. Clearly, in Abbas’ eyes, it is possible to turn back the hands of time to implement a defunct decision that was thoroughly rejected by the Arabs at the time. 

Regarding the implementation of resolution 194, as PMW has already demonstrated, when Abbas and the PA talk about the implementation of the so-called “Palestinian right of return,” what they are really calling for is for Israel to commit national suicide. 

*Abbas: *



> “All glory to the righteous martyrs of the Palestinian people who enlightened the path of freedom and independence with their pure blood. They will remain symbols that the Palestinian generations will remember with gratitude and reverence, generation after generation, and we remain accountable to them.
> As for our brave prisoners, the living conscience of our people, who sacrifice their freedom for the sake of the freedom of their people, these people cannot be described in words. They are living martyrs, they are heroes and firm leaders, and we have an obligation to secure their freedom, and we will not abandon them. We will not leave their sons and daughters and their families, and we tell them and our detained children and the heroic prisoner Nasser Abu Hmaid and his companions that dawn is coming, and it is time for their chains to be broken. Greetings from me and our entire people to all our heroic martyrs and families. I salute from this podium Nasser’s mother, the mother of prisoners and martyrs, and it is unfortunate that the occupation authorities did not allow her to see her captive, heroic son for one minute as he is struggling with death due to medical negligence.”


*PMW: *

Having denounced Israel’s creation, demanded that Israel commit national suicide and that the UN turn back the hands of time to implement a defunct decision, ignored reality and rewritten history, Abbas then turned to the only subject that he can truly identify as his lasting legacy to the Palestinians and the Israeli Palestinian peace process: Glorifying terror and terrorists.  

The “righteous martyrs” and “brave prisoners” Abbas refers to include thousands of dead terrorists, including suicide bombers and also murderers such as Abdallah Barghouti, responsible for the murder of 67 people, Ibrahim Hamed, responsible for the murder of 54 people, and scores of other terrorist murderers.  

His support for these murderers includes paying them generous monthly salaries and demanding their release, as a precondition to any future peace agreement. Abbas’ dedication to the terrorists is not mere lip service. Rather, it is a reflection of the priorities of the Palestinian Authority which puts the interests of the terrorists above the welfare, education, and health of the Palestinians.    

Put into context, this statement is the equivalent of Osama Bin Laden standing on the podium of the UN and singing the praises of Mohamed Atta, Marwan Al-Shehhi, and their accomplices, the terrorists who carried out the 9/11 terror attacks.  

(full article online)









						Abbas demands that UN turn back the hands of time | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas demands that UN turn back the hands of time




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 3, 2022)

Islamic Jihad (PIJ) mouthpiece Palestine Today has several recent articles about how the May fighting was a great victory for them.

They quote a Lebanese "expert" who describes how they achieved their goals in the fighting. A delegation from Islamic Jihad went to Syria and described their "victory,' saying the war never ended.

One reason for these articles is that PIJ is celebrating its 35th anniversary. 

But another reason may be because the Palestinian public does not consider Islamic Jihad to have won anything in May.

The PCPSR poll I mentioned yesterday asked Palestinians who won the armed confrontations.
42%  think that neither Israel nor Islamic Jihad won . But 27% (*33% in the Gaza Strip* and 24% in the West Bank) think Israel came out a winner while *only 12% think Islamic Jihad came out a winner.* Surprisingly, 11% think Hamas, who did not participate in the confrontation, came out a winner. 

Half of the public (50%) says that Hamas’ decision not to become directly involved in the armed exchange between Islamic Jihad and the Israeli army was the correct decision while 37% say it was the wrong decision.  *The view that Hamas did the right thing is more widespread in the Gaza Strip (68%)* compared to the West Bank (38%).

Gazans, who have to live with these battles, are pretty much against Islamic Jihad for instigating the conflict, and they are happy that Hamas didn't join - which PIJ clearly wanted to occur.

Islamic Jihad is not very popular in Gaza right now. Its 35th anniversary activities and articles are partially meant to shore up its reputation. 










						Islamic Jihad insists it won the mini-war in May. Palestinians don't agree.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Mahmoud Abbas again demonstrated why he and the Palestinians have rejected every Israeli offer of peace.


Israel has never offered peace. They have only offered surrender.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has never offered peace. They have only offered surrender.



The Palestinians never fought, how can they surrender?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 3, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has never offered peace. They have only offered surrender.


Obviously, not true.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Palestinians never fought, how can they surrender?


Is there a war?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Is there a war?



You said Israel offered surrender......were you lying?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 3, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Is there a war?


Is there is, we'll expect a youtube video.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You said Israel offered surrender......were you lying?


When has Israel ever offered unconditional peace?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When has Israel ever offered unconditional peace?



You were lying.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You were lying.


Not so. Why are you ducking my question?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not so. Why are you ducking my question?



You said Israel offered surrender. 
Show me.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When has Israel ever offered unconditional peace?


Have you fallen down and bumped your head again?

That might be a matter of seeing the conditions for unconditional peace represented by the Islamic terrorists. 

The Hamas Charter is not so peaceful.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 4, 2022)

Shadia Mansour ~ On this Earth is what makes life worth living (LIVE PERFORMANCE)​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 4, 2022)

Doubling Australian aid to UNRWA, a vital perspective
					

73 years after the establishment of UNRWA it still denies the legitimacy of Israel. Is that how Australia hopes to promote peace? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 4, 2022)

There is a new art exhibit in Gaza.

Sherine Abdel Karim uses technology to simulate the reality of the suffering of the people of the Gaza Strip as a result of the Israeli siege that has continued for more than 16 years.

Abdel Karim believes that virtual reality is the easiest way to convey the image of Gaza and the suffering of its people as a result of the strict siege on the Strip.

Karim displayed her project in an art exhibition organized by the International Committee of the Red Cross in Gaza a few days ago.

Here's what the exhibit looked like:


Gazans are suffering so much, they need to use VR technology to show each other how bad their lives are. Perhaps they forget?

In other news, poor besieged Gazans have art museums - and VR.
https://www.google.com/search?q=شير...Hcg6AXsQ_AUoAnoECAEQBA&biw=1862&bih=851&dpr=1
Abdel Karine has had many articles written and videos made  about her in Arabic media. 

Palestinian "suffering" is big business.










						Things are so bad in Gaza, they need to use VR tech to show it to you
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 4, 2022)

Celebrating Ghassan Kanafani on the 50th anniversary of his assassination​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Celebrating Ghassan Kanafani on the 50th anniversary of his assassination​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 5, 2022)

What one would expect from a wannabe Emir of an Islamic terrorist mini-caliphate. 













						Abbas demands that UN turn back the hands of time | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas demands that UN turn back the hands of time




					palwatch.org
				




Abbas demands that UN turn back the hands of time​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Oct 3, 2022

*Abbas on Israel's creation:*
"A disgrace to humanity"
*Abbas on terrorists who were imprisoned:*
“Our brave prisoners, the living conscience of our people… these people cannot be described in words.”
*Abbas on terrorists who were killed:*
“The righteous martyrs … will remain symbols that the Palestinian generations will remember with gratitude and reverence, generation after generation.”
*Abbas on the murderer of seven Israelis:*
“Heroic prisoner Nasser Abu Hmaid”


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 6, 2022)

*Fatah Jenin Secretary called for terror before recent attack: *


*Murderers who butchered fathers with axes and knives in front of their children at a park are “moral” because “they refused to kill women, children, and elderly”  *
*“Battle continues… blood for blood”  *
*“There is a conflict, and the only language between us and the occupation is the language of the resistance and the rifle” *
*”Comprehensive confrontation” with Israel, deadly terror attack was “heroic operation” *
*Mothers of terrorist “Martyrs” vow to “follow in their path” *
*Fatah glorifies terrorists, among them murderer of 5*

[full article online]










						Fatah Jenin Secretary: “Only through the rifle will Palestine be liberated” | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah Jenin Secretary: “Only through the rifle will Palestine be liberated”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 6, 2022)

LGBT Palestinian kidnapped, beheaded after fleeing West Bank
					

Those close to Ahmad, 25 years old, are certain he was killed due to his sexuality.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2022)

"Israel cannot bomb its way to legitimacy." ~ Ali Abunimah


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> "Israel cannot bomb its way to legitimacy." ~ Ali Abunimah



"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it." _ - Hamas Charter. _


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> "Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it." _ - Hamas Charter. _


Good point. Palestine has been conquered many times and they have always left.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Good point. Palestine has been conquered many times and they have always left.



When did the muslim invaders leave?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Good point. Palestine has been conquered many times and they have always left.



That makes no sense. ''Pal'istanians'' were invented in the late 60's by an Egyptian.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2022)

Gee, whiz. Thirty five years of Islamic gee-had and the areas occupied by the Islamic terrorists have gotten smaller.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Gee, whiz. Thirty five years of Islamic gee-had and the areas occupied by the Islamic terrorists have gotten smaller.



But they'll never surrender!


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> But they'll never surrender!


Thirty five years from now, PIJ will occupy "Pal'istan'', an entire city block.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2022)

This Yom Kippur, hail the heroic leadership of Rashida Tlaib
					

Why Rashida Tlaib is a moral hero for Jews struggling with the enormity of apartheid in Israel and Palestine.




					mondoweiss.net
				



Yom Kippur begins tonight and I reflect that the most prominent moral voice in the extended American Jewish community is today Rashida Tlaib. Young Jews turn to her to measure their own responses to events in Palestine. Older Jews too.

We look to her. She inspires us.

We must thank her for her leadership. At a time when virtually every establishment Jewish organization has abandoned any pretense to universal moral values, Tlaib has led the way.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> This Yom Kippur, hail the heroic leadership of Rashida Tlaib
> 
> 
> Why Rashida Tlaib is a moral hero for Jews struggling with the enormity of apartheid in Israel and Palestine.
> ...



Does the Ummah have female Ayatollahs?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 7, 2022)

The next generation of religiously insane islamo-bots. 












						PMW Special Report: PA summer camps - terror training camps for kids | PMW Analysis
					

PMW Special Report: PA summer camps - terror training camps for kids




					palwatch.org
				




PMW Special Report: PA summer camps - terror training camps for kids​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Oct 6, 2022

*Don’t be surprised if a Palestinian kid carries out the next terror attack *
*Kids were taught “military order and discipline, infantry, combat skills and shooting live ammunition at a shooting range” *
*Girl in PLO summer camp calls for terror: “Ignite an intifada” *
*“It’s better that I be slaughtered with knives than that the enemy will rule me” – kids sing in summer camp *
*Palestinian kids play Martyrs shot by Israeli soldiers in drama class in PLO summer camp *
*Murderer of 10 “deserves blessings,” he was “a milestone in proactive national action,” says top PA official at opening of summer camps *


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2022)

A mourner attends the funeral of Muhammad Sabaana in the West Bank city of Jenin on 6 September. The 29-year-old was shot and killed by the Israeli military while he was livestreaming a home demolition raid on the social media app TikTok.

 Stringer APA images


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


>


Israeli bullshit, of course.
Ghassan Kanafani was non violent.​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 7, 2022)

Palestinian media censor story of gay man kidnapped, beheaded​



Times of Israel reports:



> A *gay Palestinian man living under asylum in Israel was murdered and beheaded Wednesday in the West Bank city of Hebron. *The unnamed suspect, who was arrested by Palestinian Authority police near the scene of the crime soon after committing it, recorded the act in a video that he uploaded to social media before his capture.
> 
> The victim was 25-year-old Ahmad Abu Murkhiyeh, who according to reports on Ynet and Channel 12 had been living in Israel for the past two years as an asylum-seeker after authorities acknowledged his life would be in danger if he returned to Palestinian territory.
> 
> ...



Now, here is how the story is being reported in one of the few Palestinian news sites that even mention a gruesome murder:




> Today, Thursday, Palestinian police spokesman Colonel Louay Erzeigat revealed some details of the horrific crime that took place in Hebron yesterday evening, where the headless body of the victim was found, after the perpetrator deliberately cut off his head and placed it next to the corpse.
> 
> Ajyal Radio quoted Erzeigat as saying: "Unfortunately, a complex crime and a crime of a new type that the Palestinian territories are witnessing, and this is not the first crime that has occurred during the past few days.
> 
> Erzeigat added: "This crime, which reached to separate his head from his body, after he killed him with several stab wounds, and the most dangerous is the process of filming this crime and broadcasting it on social media, which disgusted citizens, so we call on citizens not to transmit these images."



It seems to be missing something, doesn't it?

This is an honor killing, the exact same mentality where men kill women who they believe have done something to dishonor the family. 










						Palestinian media censor story of gay man kidnapped, beheaded
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2022)

Palestinians in Gaza City protest Palestinian Authority “security coordination” with Israel and political arrests in the West Bank following confrontations between protesters and Palestinian security forces in Nablus, 20 September.

 Ashraf Amra APA images


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 7, 2022)

The governor of Nablus spoke out on Wednesday against Palestinian mothers who encourage their children to participate in fighting that will lead to their deaths, in a rare criticism that sparked local backlash.

“I ask Palestinian mothers, and there are some extreme cases,” said Ibrahim Ramadan, who is affiliated with the ruling Fatah party of the Palestinian Authority, in an interview with a local radio station that was translated by Middle East Monitor. “There are some who send their children to fight. They take pictures with them and send them to commit suicide. Is that what a mother does? This isn’t a mother.”

The comments drew some protests in Nablus and Ramallah in the West Bank, according to Palestinian media reports, as well as condemnation from the Fatah’s party longtime rival Hamas, the US-designated terrorist group that rules the Gaza Strip.

In his comments, the governor was “going against a big consensus in Palestinian society, and is therefore also coming under a lot of heat,” as the mothers of Palestinian attackers are often honored in Palestinian media, said the Palestinian affairs correspondent for Israel’s Kan news channel, Nurit Yohanan.

Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces, including while carrying attacks against civilians, are known as “martyrs,” and they and their families are generally highly respected figures in Palestinian society. The Palestinian Authority offers monthly salaries to Palestinians who perpetrate attacks against Israelis and, if they are killed in action, to their families.

The governor has faced calls for resignation and has since expressed regret for his comments, according to Yohanan.

Nablus is one of the cities at the center of recent tensions in the West Bank, and serves as the base of a newly-formed Palestinian militia dubbed Lion’s Den that has been linked to several clashes with Israeli troops, as well as to a thwarted large-scale attack in Tel Aviv.











						Nablus Governor Criticizes Palestinian Mothers Who Send Their Kids to Fight, Before Apologizing
					

People inspect the scene where three Palestinian terrorists were killed by Israeli forces, in Nablus in the West Bank, February …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie (Oct 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestinians in Gaza City protest Palestinian Authority “security coordination” with Israel and political arrests in the West Bank following confrontations between protesters and Palestinian security forces in Nablus, 20 September.
> 
> Ashraf Amra APA images


Time for the angry, competing tribes of Hamas and Fatah to do a 
gee-had and settle their differences.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> Ghassan Kanafani was non violent.​



Of course he was. Lots of non-violent leaders of terrorist groups.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 8, 2022)

*Don’t be surprised if a Palestinian kid carries out the next terror attack *
*Kids were taught “military order and discipline, infantry, combat skills and shooting live ammunition at a shooting range” *
*Girl in PLO summer camp calls for terror: “Ignite an intifada” *
*“It’s better that I be slaughtered with knives than that the enemy will rule me” – kids sing in summer camp *
*Palestinian kids play Martyrs shot by Israeli soldiers in drama class in PLO summer camp *
*Murderer of 10 “deserves blessings,” he was “a milestone in proactive national action,” says top PA official at opening of summer camps *




In recent months, many young Palestinians have died as “Martyrs” while carrying out terror attacks against Israelis – be it throwing Molotov cocktails and rocks, stabbings or shootings. What is it that make kids want this? The answer is what Palestinian Media Watch has pointed out for years: That the PA and its leading party Fatah – both led by Mahmoud Abbas – as policy encourage kids (and adults) to carry out terror and seek Martyrdom - and thereby become heroes. 

Now that the summer holiday is over it is important to examine the values the PA and Fatah decided to bestow on Palestinian kids via their summer camps – one of the “tools” the PA uses to inculcate the ideals of terror against Israel and Martyrdom. 

One distinctive PA message was that terrorist murderers are heroes. Being presented with this strong role modeling for decades impacts on kids, and many young Palestinians set out to die as Martyrs, seeking to earn the ultimate glory in Palestinian society. 

Announcing the opening of the summer camps, PLO Supreme Council for Youth and Sports Head Jibril Rajoub explained that 42,000 young Palestinians were to participate in 600 camps. Rajoub stated that: 



> *Fatah Central Committee Secretary and Head of the PLO Supreme Council for Youth and Sports Jibril Rajoub:* “The goal of these camps is to serve as a melting pot and formulate the consciousness of these children according to the Palestinian national ideology.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, July 19, 2022]



(full article online)









						PMW Special Report: PA summer camps - terror training camps for kids | PMW Analysis
					

PMW Special Report: PA summer camps - terror training camps for kids




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 8, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> *Don’t be surprised if a Palestinian kid carries out the next terror attack *
> *Kids were taught “military order and discipline, infantry, combat skills and shooting live ammunition at a shooting range” *
> *Girl in PLO summer camp calls for terror: “Ignite an intifada” *
> *“It’s better that I be slaughtered with knives than that the enemy will rule me” – kids sing in summer camp *
> ...


Six terrorist cards in one post.

Good Boy.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 8, 2022)

While the pallys may occasionally whine and moan, (it's what they do), about the PA and Hamas, it seems they wouldn't change a thing about the ideology of hate and perceived victimhood that defines their every waking moment. 












						Palestinians Deserve the Leaders They Have
					

Palestinians overwhelmingly support Mahmoud Abbas' main rival, the terrorist organization Hamas.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Palestinians Deserve the Leaders They Have​
It was said when Israel pulled out of Gaza. It was parroted when the halcyon days of Oslo crumbled into the bombed-out ruins of Israeli restaurants and discotheques. When democracy first came to the Palestinian territories. When Hamas diverted humanitarian aid to build terror tunnels or install weapons caches embedded within civilian areas. When the Palestinian Authority continued its policy of "pay for slay," supporting the families of terrorists during their imprisonments.

And you can hear that same broken record playing again now...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 8, 2022)

Palestinians Film War in Gaza: ‘So They Know We Existed’ | NYT​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 8, 2022)

Islamic terrorists. The next generation. Accompanied by a black sack with a person inside.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2022)

There are, of course, obvious differences between successful societies and insular, retrograde societies unable to advance.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 9, 2022)

Mustafa Barghouti, 'New Intifada' emerging​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mustafa Barghouti, 'New Intifada' emerging​


Lots of disposable teenagers from Hamas gee-had Summer camp?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2022)

Islamic terrorist pay scale.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2022)

Gaza. It was once a nice place. Ruined by Arabs-Moslems


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 9, 2022)

Yesterday, Islamic Jihad (PIJ) celebrated the 35th anniversary of its founding with a military parade through Gaza City. It has been advertising the event for weeks.

But although the webpage of its organ, Palestine Today, has lots of articles about the celebration, there are very few photos showing how many people actually attended,

The video of Islamic Jihad's military parade is heavily edited with mostly tight shots, not allowing one to see large crowds. At the very end, we see two seconds of an aerial view, where it appears there are more vehicles in the parade than members of the audience.





The actual anniversary rally occurred on Thursday. It did seem to attract several thousand people.

The video of the speech by PIJ's leader was pre-recorded. He didn't make a live speech in front of the crowd, worried about being assassinated.

Compare to my photos of the 25th anniversary rally with many thousands attending.

It seems like Islamic Jihad's popularity has gone way down.











						Islamic Jihad 35th anniversary parade seems to be a dud
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 9, 2022)

Stories from the Homeland – A Palestinian Film by Zarefah Baroud​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2022)

The true homeland for Arabs-Moslems before being invented as “Pal’istanian” by an Egyptian.


*Stories from the Homeland - Beirut*

Islamic Jihad, Hamas leaders meet in Beirut in effort to strengthen ties​








						Islamic Jihad, Hamas leaders meet in Beirut in effort to strengthen ties
					

A Hamas delegation led by deputy head of Hamas' politburo, Saleh al-Arouri, met with PIJ secretary-general Ziyad al-Nakhala in the latter's offices in Beirut.




					m.jpost.com
				



A Hamas delegation led by deputy head of Hamas' politburo, Saleh al-Arouri, met with PIJ secretary-general Ziyad al-Nakhala in the latter's offices in Beirut.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The true homeland for Arabs-Moslems before being invented as “Pal’istanian” by an Egyptian.
> 
> 
> *Stories from the Homeland - Beirut*
> ...



If Arafat is the father of their country, does that mean Palestine is a butt baby?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 10, 2022)

[ The Whole World belongs to Islam ]

There are no Israeli settlements in Bethlehem and it is illegal for Israeli citizens to enter the city because it lies within Area A, under the complete civilian and security administration of the Palestinian Authority.

Al-A’rja accused the person who posted the video of trying to “defame the hotel” and “sow chaos,” adding that he personally opposes all actions aimed at “normalizing relations with the Occupation.”

Mingling among the police at the front of the hotel after the shooting was a group of armed men wearing balaclavas, sunglasses, and armbands that bore the emblem of the al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades, a coalition of militias loosely associated with the de facto ruling party in the West Bank, Fatah.

One of the group, dressed in civilian attire, delivered a message he said was in the name of Fatah: “We in Fatah reject and frown upon any act that gives evidence of normalization, compromise, or genuflection. Bethlehem will never let anyone put on such a questionable celebration. From here, we send a warning to anyone who is asking himself whether to put on a celebration that normalizes relations with Israel: We will strike with an iron fist.”

(full article online )









						Gunmen shoot at Bethlehem hotel after video circulates of Jewish symbols inside
					

Still-unidentified assailants fire at establishment after clip emerges showing a Star of David and a Menorah in its conference hall




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 13, 2022)

Rashida Tlaib May Be Under Attack By the Right, But She’s Beloved in Her District
					

In These Times spent a day with Tlaib in Detroit.




					inthesetimes.com
				




Rashida Tlaib May Be Under Attack By the Right, But She’s Beloved in Her District​





Rashida Tlaib reads the book Grace for President to children at a Día de los Niños event at a park in Southwest Detroit while on a district visit April 27.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Rashida Tlaib May Be Under Attack By the Right, But She’s Beloved in Her District
> 
> 
> In These Times spent a day with Tlaib in Detroit.
> ...



Staged photo-op.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 13, 2022)

Those disposable yutes from the gee-had summer camps are being put to use. 













						Violence erupts in Jerusalem in most violent night in capital in years
					

Two policemen injured, possibly by pipe bomb • Jerusalem mayor's car pelted with rocks on his way to a Sukkot event in east Jerusalem




					m.jpost.com
				




Violence erupts in Jerusalem in most violent night in capital in years​By TZVI JOFFRE, JERUSALEM POST STAFF 
Published: OCTOBER 12, 2022 20:14
Updated: OCTOBER 13, 2022 11:40


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 13, 2022)

This video was featured on the Fatah Facebook page. It says, 

It shows a car being stoned by youths. The driver attempts to flee to save his life, and he ends up crashing the car and it falls into a ditch.


The video is captioned, "A settler entered Husan village in Bethlehem by mistake.✌️🇵🇸"

This isn't the Facebook page of some Palestinian teenager celebrating throwing rocks at cars. It is the official social media of the ruling political party of the Palestinians. 

There is real glee here from Mahmoud Abbas' party at kids terrorizing a presumed Jew because he or she is a Jew.

Anyone who thinks that Fatah can run a country has 25 years of counter-evidence - but all you really need to see is in how it promotes this video.











						Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah so happy at kids terrorizing Jewish civilians (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 13, 2022)

In this piece, we will take a look at the modern history of Jenin, from the blood-soaked days of the Second Intifada through to the quiet years of economic growth and continuing on to the violent atmosphere that exists in the city today.

From The Arab Revolt to the Second Intifada: Jenin as a Hub of Palestinian Violence​Jenin’s history as a source of regional terrorism and violence actually extends back to before the creation of the State of Israel.

During the Arab Revolt (1936-1939), Jenin was the home to Arab brigands who attacked Jewish communities in the Jezreel Valley as well as British forces.

During the Israeli War of Independence, Jenin was used as a forward base for Arab armies attacking Jewish communities and members of the newly-formed IDF (Israel Defense Forces).

Following the June 1967 Six Day War, Israel gained control over Jenin. In 1996, as part of the Oslo Accords, Jenin came under the control of the Palestinian Authority.

Economic Growth & Relative Calm: Jenin’s 15 Years of Quiet​Following the Second Intifada, Jenin entered into a period of quiet that was marked by economic growth and relative calm (with the occasional flare up of violence between the IDF and armed Palestinians). 

During this period, Jenin saw an influx of capital from Arab Israeli investors, the establishment of the Arab American university, an increase in trade between Jenin and Israeli communities across the Green Line as well as a rise in Israeli work permits for residents of Jenin.

Jenin’s Return to Violence: 2021-Present​Since 2021, Jenin has seen a return to violence as a variety of internationally-designated Palestinian terror groups have gained control of the city’s streets from the Palestinian Authority’s security forces.

In particular, Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Hamas and the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades all have a strong foothold in Jenin and its adjacent refugee camp.

In addition, the Jenin Battalion was formed in 2021 as a conglomerate of Palestinian terror groups in order to more effectively resist IDF counter-terror operations and violently oppose any attempt at restoring calm to the region. 

(full article online)









						Spotlight on Jenin: Part Five: A Brief Look at Jenin's Modern History | Honest Reporting
					

Jenin, dubbed the Palestinian “terror capital” by observers, has been in the news for the past few months as Israel continues to carry out




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 14, 2022)

[ two of a kind ]






Ever since the free world has been condemning Russia for invading Ukraine, modern Jew-haters have been trying to paint Israel as being like Russia.

They tried to compare Ukraine to Gaza. They tried to compare Russia's occupation to Israel in the West Bank. 

Facts, of course, are not part of the conversation. Modern antisemites rely on emotion and analogy, as well as the ignorance of their audience.

But you don't hear much from them lately about this analogy. Because the Ukrainians and the Palestinians aren't following the script.

Ukrainians have compared themselves multiple times with Israel standing up against a hostile Arab world, not with Palestinians. 

And now Mahmoud Abbas, who has pretended to not take sides, has dropped the pretense that he doesn't support Russia.

A month after Hamas leaders met with senior Russian officials (without any negative reaction from Palestinians,) Abbas followed suit and met with Vladimir Putin and other officials.

"*Russia adheres to justice and international law,* and that is enough for us," Abbas said. 

With this, Abbas has placed a "halal" sticker on Russia's invasion of Ukraine as being legitimate, legal and just.

Palestinian activists for years have been repeating the mantras of supporting "justice" and "international law." Now we see that both major Palestinian parties support Russia's interpretation of those two concepts.

And now the same Palestinian activists who have tried so hard to associate Palestinians with Ukrainians look like idiots because Palestinian leaders themselves fully support Russia's invasion - and occupation - of Ukraine.











						Mahmoud Abbas supports Russia's invasion of Ukraine: "Russia adheres to justice and international law"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2022)

07 20 22 Update Huwaida Arraf & Dale Sprusansky on pro Israel AIPAC money​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 15, 2022)

Well, he is a Pally “scholar”. Amazing how pally’dom hasn’t managed to move beyond the 7th century.













						Palestinian Islamic Scholar Sheikh Yousef Makharzah: In Islam, A Rebellious Wife May Be Beaten By Her Husband; If You Don't Beat Your Wife, She May End Up Beating You
					

Palestinian Islamic scholar Sheikh Yousef Makharzah, who is affiliated with Hizb ut-Tahrir, said in a sermon that was ai...




					www.memri.org
				




Palestinian Islamic Scholar Sheikh Yousef Makharzah: In Islam, A Rebellious Wife May Be Beaten By Her Husband; If You Don't Beat Your Wife, She May End Up Beating You​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2022)

Canada-Based Senior PFLP Official Khaled Barakat: Canada Must Abolish Its Terrorist List​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 15, 2022)

Not surprising.











						Tlaib-linked Dem fundraiser placed on leave over anti-Semitic posts
					

Maher Abdelqader, a New York fundraiser with ties to "Squad" Rep. Rashida Tlaib, was placed on administrative leave from his job after reports of his anti-Semitic online posts.




					www.foxnews.com
				



The on-leave AIE vice president is an activist who has propagated antisemitic conspiracy theories, such as sharing a video claiming that Jews are "satanic" and controlling the media and that questions whether 6 million Jews died in the Holocaust


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Canada-Based Senior PFLP Official Khaled Barakat: Canada Must Abolish Its Terrorist List​



I agree. A quick shot to the back of the head for each terrorist.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I agree. A quick shot to the back of the head for each terrorist.


The PFLP has never killed a Canadian. Israel has.

Yet Canada has the PFLP not Israel on its terrorist name calling list.

I can't explain that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 15, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The PFLP has never killed a Canadian. Israel has.
> 
> Yet Canada has the PFLP not Israel on its terrorist name calling list.
> 
> I can't explain that.



Why are you upset that the terrorist PFLP is on a terror list?

*I can't explain that.*

You're not very bright.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why are you upset that the terrorist PFLP is on a terror list?
> 
> *I can't explain that.*
> 
> You're not very bright.


Well. Israel has killed several Canadians. It shot both knees out of a Canadian doctor. It shot a Canadian artist.

The PFLP has never shot anyone.

You can't explain that either. You just take a dump on my post.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Well. Canada has killed several Canadians. It shot both knees out of a Canadian doctor. It shot a Canadian artist.
> 
> The PFLP has never shot anyone.
> 
> You can't explain that either. You just take a dump on my post.



Palestinians kill palestinians all the time.
Like when their terror rockets fall short.

*The PFLP has never shot anyone.*


Gunmen opened fire on El Al Flight 253 in Athens about to take off for New York on 26 December 1968, killing one Israeli – this prompted a reprisal by Israel destroying airliners in Beirut.
An attack on El Al Flight 432 passengers jet at Zürich airport on 18 February 1969, killing the co-pilot and wounding the pilot; an Israeli undercover agent thwarted the hijacking after killing the terrorist leader.
Attack on a bus containing El Al passengers at Munich airport, killing one passenger and wounding 11 on 10 February 1970.
The killing of Meir Lixenberg, councillor and head of security in four settlements, who was shot while travelling in his car in the West Bank on 27 August 2001. PFLP claimed that this was a retaliation for the killing of Abu Ali Mustafa.[_citation needed_][40]
21 October 2001 assassination of Israeli Minister for Tourism Rehavam Zeevi by Hamdi Quran.









						Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Lots of bombings too.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Well. Israel has killed several Canadians. It shot both knees out of a Canadian doctor. It shot a Canadian artist.
> 
> The PFLP has never shot anyone.
> 
> You can't explain that either. You just take a dump on my post.











						Seven Canadians killed by Israeli air strike - Wikinews, the free news source
					






					en.wikinews.org
				












						Artist Rehab Nazzal Shot in West Bank – Canadian Art
					

Artist Rehab Nazzal has released a statement that she was shot by a sniper in the Palestinian city of Bethlehem.




					canadianart.ca
				












						Canadian doctor shot by Israeli sniper near Gaza border
					

Dr. Tarek Loubani, who was shot in the legs, joined medical teams on the Gaza border Monday to care for Palestinians who might be injured in demonstrations




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




So who is the terrorist?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestinians kill palestinians all the time.
> Like when their terror rockets fall short.
> 
> *The PFLP has never shot anyone.*
> ...


Settlers. Is deflection all you got?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Settlers. Is deflection all you got?



You lied. Do I need more?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You lied. Do I need more?


What lie?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

S2 Episode #9: Diana Buttu | FULL PODCAST​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Interview with the Palestinian poet Dana Dajani​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Drift Show Promo | Noor Daoud in Vuuzle Tv​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The PFLP has never killed a Canadian. Israel has.
> 
> Yet Canada has the PFLP not Israel on its terrorist name calling list.
> 
> I can't explain that.


It’s what Allah wants.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It’s what Allah wants.


Is shoveling shit all you got?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


>


It is not illegal to fire in foreign troops


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Is shoveling shit all you got?


Angry, much?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not illegal to fire in foreign troops


Pointless.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)

Islamic terrorism carries consequences… like prayers to Mecca from a cell block.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 16, 2022)

[ Nothing new about it ]

The official Palestinian Authority news agency Wafa, which reflects the official Palestinian Authority positions, reported about Jews worshipping at the Kotel, the Western Wall on Saturday. 

Not on the Temple Mount - but the Western Wall that Jews visit and pray at every single day.

The article says:



> Hundreds of settlers performed today, Saturday, *racist Talmudic rituals*, at Al-Buraq Wall (the western wall of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque) .
> 
> Our correspondent reported that *hundreds of settlers stormed the western area of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque and performed Talmudic rituals*, on the sixth day of the Hebrew "Sukkot", under the strict protection of the Israeli occupation forces, which launched a reconnaissance plane in the sky of the city .



There is no difference between the Shabbat prayers yesterday at the Kotel from the prayers at every traditional synagogue on Earth.

The_ official position _of the Palestinian Authority is that every Jew who visits the Kotel is a "*settler*."
The _official position_ of the Palestinian Authority is that every Jew who visits the Kotel is has no right to be there and is "storming" a Muslim site.
The_ official position _of the Palestinian Authority is that the term "Talmudic," which is the source for virtually every detailed Jewish law from kosher to Chanukah, is an epithet.
The _official position_ of the Palestinian Authority is that everyday Jewish prayer said daily, worldwide, is considered "*racist Talmudic rituals*."

Wafa has previously used the phrase "racist Talmudic rituals" to describe Jewish prayer, but up until now it was always in the context of Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount. This is the first time, as far as I can tell, that they are mimicking the same antisemitic language attacking Jewish worship on the Temple Mount to apply to the Kotel as well. 

By extending its bigoted language to apply to mainstream Jewish worship at the Western Wall, the PA is saying that *all Jewish worship is racist and therefore immoral.*

This is officially sanctioned antisemitism, and officially sanctioned antisemitic incitement, by the Palestinian Authority.

It is undeniable - and indefensible. 

Which means that it will be almost certainly be roundly ignored.










						The Palestinian Authority is officially antisemitic. It calls all Jewish prayer "racist Talmudic rituals."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Angry, much?


Not at all. I have my boots.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2022)

Lamis Deek, Al Awda Rise To Return Conference 5-7-2022​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> What lie?



*The PFLP has never shot anyone.*


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not at all. I have my boots.


An internet tough guy. How impressive your boots are stored in your basement. Do you march around when Hamas has their fashion show parades in their boots and military style uniforms?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lamis Deek, Al Awda Rise To Return Conference 5-7-2022​



Gee-had wannabe. From the safety of the Great Satan.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 16, 2022)

Odd that Pallys have this religious fervor attached to an Egyptian who used, abused and exploited everything pally’dom for his personal gain.

_The Cult of Yassir. _










						Palestinian Islamic Jihad Official Samir Zaqout: Arafat Helped Fund the Resistance “Under the Table”; The Israelis Have Brought Depravity and Homosexuality to the Blessed Holy Land
					

Head of the Political Bureau of the Islamic Jihad in Gaza Samir Zaquot said in an October 6, 2022 show on Al-Quds Al-You...




					www.memri.org
				




Palestinian Islamic Jihad Official Samir Zaqout: Arafat Helped Fund the Resistance “Under the Table”; The Israelis Have Brought Depravity and Homosexuality to the Blessed Holy Land.​


Hold on a minute, Samir. Say what?








						Gay Palestinian Ahmad Abu Marhia beheaded in West Bank
					

Police arrest a suspect after Ahmad Abu Marhia is murdered in his home city Hebron.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 17, 2022)

Standing next to armed men and father of a terrorist who carried out a deadly attack in Tel Aviv, Mohammed Shtayyeh describes Jenin refugee camp as a symbol of Palestinian unity​
(full article online)









						At Jenin gunmen mourning tent, Palestinian Authority PM speaks of ‘martyrs, victims’
					

Standing next to armed men and father of a terrorist who carried out a deadly attack in Tel Aviv, Mohammed Shtayyeh describes Jenin refugee camp as a symbol of Palestinian unity




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


What land was stolen? You always skedaddle when tasked with identifying "stolen land".


----------



## Hollie (Oct 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


You're suffering from penis envy?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What land was stolen? You always skedaddle when tasked with identifying "stolen land".


 All of it.

Look it up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're suffering from penis envy?


I have all the kids I want. That works for me.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> All of it.
> 
> Look it up.


I did look it up. You, obviously, did not. So, you really have no response. You know no land was "stolen" but you insist on cutting and pasting old, worn out slogans.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I did look it up. You, obviously, did not. So, you really have no response. You know no land was "stolen" but you insist on cutting and pasting old, worn out slogans.


Where did you look it up? 

israelibullshit.il


----------



## Hollie (Oct 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Where did you look it up?
> 
> israelibullshit.il


It was expected that you would fail to identify any "stolen land".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It was expected that you would fail to identify any "stolen land".


It is all unceded territory.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is all unceded territory.


You stole that slogan from Hamas, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Session 11 Embedding Palestine into American pop culture​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Palestine Underground | Hip Hop, Trap and Techno Documentary Featuring Sama' | Boiler Room​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine Underground | Hip Hop, Trap and Techno Documentary Featuring Sama' | Boiler Room​



Someone’s about to get “honor killed” for being among men who are not relatives.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Hollie said:


>


Play that antisemite card.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Play that antisemite card.



Play your hurt feelings, card.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Play your hurt feelings, card.


Name calling is all Israel has.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Name calling is all Israel has.



And kicking Arab ass for over 70 years.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And kicking Arab ass for over 70 years.


That is because Israel can mooch better than anybody.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That is because Israel can mooch better than anybody.



They kick Arab ass better than anybody.
The Palestinians are the better moochers.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They kick Arab ass better than anybody.
> The Palestinians are the better moochers.


Are you kidding? Israel was created with foreign money and exists on foreign money. They are the biggest freeloaders in the  world.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> All of it.
> 
> Look it up.


 Hollie said: 
What land was stolen? You always skedaddle when tasked with identifying "stolen land"

All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force. 

Dance around that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you kidding? Israel was created with foreign money and exists on foreign money. They are the biggest freeloaders in the  world.



No, I'm not kidding.
How much aid does Israel get compared to their GDP?
How much aid does "Palestine"get compared to their GDP?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No, I'm not kidding.
> How much aid does Israel get compared to their GDP?
> How much aid does "Palestine"get compared to their GDP?


You are trying to deflect.

From Rothschild, and other donors, to little blue boxes, foreign aid, tax deductible charity, sweetheart corporate deals, Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their 1948 war.

Not to mention that Israel stole everything Palestinian including robbing the banks.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> What land was stolen? You always skedaddle when tasked with identifying "stolen land"
> 
> All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force.
> ...


Another skedaddle as you dance around your inability to identify any "stolen land". 

Cutting and pasting your usual collection of slogans does nothing to support your specious claims.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You are trying to deflect.
> 
> From Rothschild, and other donors, to little blue boxes, foreign aid, tax deductible charity, sweetheart corporate deals, Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their 1948 war.
> 
> Not to mention that Israel stole everything Palestinian including robbing the banks.


That was really frantic. Are you suggesting that the pallys are owed more welfare money?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Another skedaddle as you dance around your inability to identify any "stolen land".
> 
> Cutting and pasting your usual collection of slogans does nothing to support your specious claims.











						Israeli Land Acquisition Law: 1953
					

Israeli Land Acquisition Law (1953): The passage of this law by the Knesset "was the final step completing the process of formal transfer of ownership of expropriated lands from their Arab owners to…




					www.jewishvoiceforpeace.org
				




The passage of this law by the Knesset “was the final step completing the process of formal transfer of ownership of expropriated lands from their Arab owners to various Israeli state institutions.  This law permitted the minister of Finance to vest ownership in the Development Authority of lands expropriated pursuant to ‘previous laws. . . The law effectively permitted the retroactive validation  of any prior illegal expropriations because written certification by the Minister of Finance’ that certain specified conditions had been fulfilled was sufficient to permit transfer of ownership to the Development Authority.”


----------



## rylah (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That is because Israel can mooch better than anybody.











						'Broke billionaire' Mohamed Hadid downsizes to quaint bachelor pad
					

Mohamed Hadid posted photos from his new Beverly Hills digs, which was purchased in May for $4.5M, and is a stark comparison to his $56M Bel Air château-style estate.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Says the so called 'refugee' with a citizenship and a lifetime salary,
from a UN agency created specifically to funnel aid at the
expense of all real refugees in need.

Do you always blame others
for every incompetence?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Land Acquisition Law: 1953
> 
> 
> Israeli Land Acquisition Law (1953): The passage of this law by the Knesset "was the final step completing the process of formal transfer of ownership of expropriated lands from their Arab owners to…
> ...


What land was expropriated from any Arab owner?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> What land was stolen? You always skedaddle when tasked with identifying "stolen land"
> 
> All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force.
> ...


Dance around this:

"The Islamic Resistance Movement believes that the land of Palestine is an Islamic Waqf consecrated for future Moslem generations until Judgement Day. It, or any part of it, should not be squandered: it, or any part of it, should not be given up. Neither a single Arab country nor all Arab countries, neither any king or president, nor all the kings and presidents, neither any organization nor all of them, be they Palestinian or Arab, possess the right to do that. Palestine is an Islamic Waqf land consecrated for Moslem generations until Judgement Day. This being so, who could claim to have the right to represent Moslem generations till Judgement Day?"


Stealing land for your Allah God.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> 'Broke billionaire' Mohamed Hadid downsizes to quaint bachelor pad
> 
> 
> Mohamed Hadid posted photos from his new Beverly Hills digs, which was purchased in May for $4.5M, and is a stark comparison to his $56M Bel Air château-style estate.
> ...


Is deflection all you got?


----------



## rylah (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not to mention that Israel stole everything Palestinian including robbing the banks.



Curious, anywhere the worth of that _'everything palestinian_'...

Was it stealing when Arabs robbed Jewish property
including even the graves in Jerusalem?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> Curious, anywhere the worth of that _'everything palestinian_'...
> 
> Was it stealing when Arabs robbed Jewish property
> including even the graves in Jerusalem?


The Palestinians didn't rob anything.


----------



## rylah (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians didn't rob anything.



Because robbing Jewish graves doesn't count,
or because most UNRWA aid recipients have Jordanian citizenship?

Even take aid from much poorer people and then openly sell it.
Robbing all real refugees on the entire globe, as we speak.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You are trying to deflect.
> 
> From Rothschild, and other donors, to little blue boxes, foreign aid, tax deductible charity, sweetheart corporate deals, Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their 1948 war.
> 
> Not to mention that Israel stole everything Palestinian including robbing the banks.



*You are trying to deflect.*

You can't answer the questions to prove your claim? Weird.

*Not to mention that Israel stole everything Palestinian including robbing the banks.*

Yeah, the Arabs had like $5 in the bank. Big deal.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians didn't rob anything.


Of course they did.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You are trying to deflect.
> 
> From Rothschild, and other donors, to little blue boxes, foreign aid, tax deductible charity, sweetheart corporate deals, Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their 1948 war.
> 
> Not to mention that Israel stole everything Palestinian including robbing the banks.


What “everything Pal’istanian” was stolen? What is “everything Pal’istanian”?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 18, 2022)

The various Islamic terrorist franchises lined up what appears to be more disposable children to bluster about their need to attack Israelis. 

“No matter the sacrifice” is a euphemism for “no matter how many children  are thrown onto the raging bonfire of gee-had”. 

The lives of children are cheap in the retrograde world of the Pally Islamic terrorist.










						Terror groups: We must attack Israelis 'no matter the sacrifice'
					

Palestinian factions held a meeting on Friday in which they vowed to "respond to barbaric Zionist aggression."




					m.jpost.com
				




Terror groups: Palestinians must attack Israelis 'no matter the sacrifice'​By JERUSALEM POST STAFF 






Members of the Palestinian armed factions hold a press conference over the tension in East Jerusalem, in in Gaza City, on October 14, 2022
(photo credit: ATTIA MUHAMMED/FLASH90)
​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 19, 2022)

​​Family proudly celebrates young terrorist’s Martyrdom-death instead of his matriculation​








						Family proudly celebrates young terrorist’s Martyrdom-death instead of his matriculation | PMW Analysis
					

Family proudly celebrates young terrorist’s Martyrdom-death instead of his matriculation




					palwatch.org
				




Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Oct 19, 2022



The word _“*Shahada*” _in Arabic means both “martyrdom-death” and “certificate.” This dual meaning makes for a chilling play on words when Palestinian teens about to graduate and receive their matriculation certificate instead decide to become terrorists and get themselves killed – “achieve Martyrdom” in Palestinian terms - while attacking Israelis. 

When a 19-year-old Palestinian youth recently got killed while shooting at Israeli soldiers, his brother stressed that instead of celebrating his “matriculation certificate” (_Shahada_), the family celebrated his Martyrdom (_Shahada_), which made them feel proud: It “raised their heads as high as possible”:


















Thanks, mom & dad. 

Maybe (islamo) mom & dad of the year award nominees here.

Definitely want these fine fine folks on the islamo breeding program. Churn out some more disposable yutes.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 19, 2022)

Foreign welfare dollars eventually find their way into the hands of all the money-grubbing islamic terrorist franchises operating in the areas they occupy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Foreign welfare dollars eventually find their way into the hands of all the money-grubbing islamic terrorist franchises operating in the areas they occupy.


Oooooo. terrorists.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Oooooo. terrorists.


You're feeling insignificant, right?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 19, 2022)

It seems to me the greatest threat to islamic terrorists is a population determined to eliminate the threat of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 19, 2022)

The word _“*Shahada*” _in Arabic means both “martyrdom-death” and “certificate.” This dual meaning makes for a chilling play on words when Palestinian teens about to graduate and receive their matriculation certificate instead decide to become terrorists and get themselves killed – “achieve Martyrdom” in Palestinian terms - while attacking Israelis. 

When a 19-year-old Palestinian youth recently got killed while shooting at Israeli soldiers, his brother stressed that instead of celebrating his “matriculation certificate” (_Shahada_), the family celebrated his Martyrdom (_Shahada_), which made them feel proud: It “raised their heads as high as possible”:

















> *Official PA TV host: *“Great masses accompanied [the funeral of] Martyr Ahmed Daraghmeh (i.e., terrorist, shot at Israeli soldiers), 19 … who ascended [to Heaven] while being present in Jenin after occupation forces invaded it…”
> *Brother of terrorist Ahmed Daraghmeh:* “We wanted to celebrate his matriculation certificate (i.e., _Shahada_ in Arabic), but he gave us a Martyrdom (i.e., also _Shahada_) that raised our heads up high, raised our heads as high as possible, Allah be praised… We wanted to celebrate [the matriculation certificate], but Allah be praised, we celebrated you. And here all the people and all the young people are around you. They want to celebrate you and accompany you [to your wedding] Allah be praised.”
> [Official PA TV, _Palestine This Morning_, Oct. 9, 2022]


In fact, Palestinian Media Watch has exposed that the Palestinian Authority has openly stressed the value of Palestinian youth achieving the “Martydom-_Shahada_” as compared to the “matriculation certificate-_Shahada_.” Both the PA’s official daily and news agency have described “death as a Martyr” as being “the path to excellence and greatness” in comparison to achieving good matriculation exam results. 

_Islamic tradition teaches that a Martyr marries 72 Virgins in Paradise and therefore the Martyr’s funeral is considered his wedding procession. 

*Ahmed Daraghmeh and Mahmoud Al-Sous *– Palestinian terrorists aged 19 and 18 respectively who attacked Israeli forces in Jenin on Oct. 8, 2022. Daraghmeh shot at the forces while Al-Sous threw explosives at them, and the soldiers shot and killed them in self-defense. The Israeli forces were in Jenin arresting Islamic Jihad terrorist Salah Abu Zeneh, 25, who was responsible for a recent shooting attack on Israeli soldiers, as well as three other wanted terrorists. One soldier was lightly wounded in the incident._

(full article online)









						Family proudly celebrates young terrorist’s Martyrdom-death instead of his matriculation | PMW Analysis
					

Family proudly celebrates young terrorist’s Martyrdom-death instead of his matriculation




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 19, 2022)

The international community being silent about pally Islamic terrorism is not the primary problem. The primary problem is funding of the pally Islamic terrorist cabals. 

These cabals continue to exist because the west showers billions of dollars in these franchises. 










						The tactics of Palestinian terrorism
					

From the blog of Luciano Mondino at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com
				




The international community must stop being silent about the crimes and abuses inside the Palestinian territories.​It is very interesting that the Palestinian media in the West, continues to hide what is going on inside their territories. Let’s look at one of the little-exposed sides of the much-touted Arab-Palestinian cause and the tactics of terrorism in these territories.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Oct 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Oooooo. terrorists.



Solidarity by ridicule of their death?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> What land was stolen? You always skedaddle when tasked with identifying "stolen land"
> 
> All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force.
> ...


Anybody want to prove me wrong.

Anybody?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Anybody want to prove me wrong.
> 
> Anybody?


I already proved you wrong. 

Can you prove I didn’t?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:

🤣



…and then skedaddled.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I already proved you wrong.
> 
> Can you prove I didn’t?


Bullshit.

Link?

There is no link. You are lying.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Link?
> 
> There is no link. You are lying.


Such melodrama. 

Why are you objecting to the "prove me wrong", meme. That's what you spammed the thread with earlier. 

Hurt feelings again, eh?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

It's like watching deranged religious cultists en masse.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 20, 2022)

[ People who would have had a normal life had they not been raised in a sick society ]


The PA takes great pride in the fact that imprisoned terrorists are succeeding in smuggling out sperm to their wives. So far, they have fathered at least 101 babies – so-called “ambassadors of freedom” - if the PA is to be believed.  

One of the PA’s “celebrities” is terror mom Um Yusuf Abu Hmeid, famous in the PA for having nurtured 6 terrorist sons who together have murdered at least 10 Israelis. She has already benefitted from the sperm smugglingonce when she had a grandson a few years ago, allegedly from sperm her son Nasr Abu Hmeid – a terrorist involved in the murder of 4 - had succeeded in smuggling out of prison. 

Now it seems terror mom Latifa will become a grandmother again as another of her imprisoned sons has followed in his brother’s footsteps. Last month, the wife of Muhammad Abu Hmeid – a terrorist who is serving 2 life sentences for several weapons related charges, attempted murder, and conspiracy to commit murder – “underwent artificial insemination from the liberated sperm of her husband”: 



> Headline: “The *wife of prisoner* Muhammad Abu Hmeid underwent artificial insemination from *the liberated sperm of her husband*”
> 
> “Wardeh Adnan, the wife of the prisoner sentenced to 2 life sentences and another 30 years Muhammad Abu Hmeid, underwent artificial insemination from the sperm of her prisoner husband in the presence of her husband’s mother, the Khansa of Palestine Um Yusuf Abu Hmeid, her mother, her family members, and Ramallah and El-Bireh District Governor Laila Ghannam.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Sept. 23, 2022













						Wife inseminated with terrorist prisoner husband’s “liberated sperm” | PMW Analysis
					

Wife of convicted terrorist inseminated with prisoner husband’s “liberated sperm”




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Such melodrama.
> 
> Why are you objecting to the "prove me wrong", meme. That's what you spammed the thread with earlier.
> 
> Hurt feelings again, eh?


Your lying doesn't hurt my feelings.

That is just what you do.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Your lying doesn't hurt my feelings.
> 
> That is just what you do.


You haven't disproved my disproof relative to your earlier claim.

Don't let your hurt feelings cause you such angst.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

Pallys - making friends and influencing people.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You haven't disproved my disproof relative to your earlier claim.
> 
> Don't let your hurt feelings cause you such angst.


You don't make any sense.

That is just what you do.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You don't make any sense.
> 
> That is just what you do.


I see you're angry and emotive but when you play the "pwoof me wrong", game, expect to have that nonsense game presented to you. 

Don't let your hurt feelings be such a downer..... dude.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

But.... but.... but remember. It's not a religious conflict.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

Do it for.... the children.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I see you're angry and emotive but when you play the "pwoof me wrong", game, expect to have that nonsense game presented to you.
> 
> Don't let your hurt feelings be such a downer..... dude.


Nobody will admit when I am right. They all start dancing.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Nobody will admit when I am right. They all start dancing.


You offer nothing to support your specious opinions. 

The only thing left is gee-had.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:
🤣


Then the fast skedaddle.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 20, 2022)

This morning, 16 year old Palestinian Muhammad Fadi Nuri died after being shot by IDF forces in Al-Bireh last month during clashes.

Hamas' press release about it shows that Palestinians know very well that these youths are not innocent victims but active participants in fighting, saying that Nuri was participating in "ribat" - guarding the frontiers of Islam - and "defending the sanctities."

Beyond that, Hamas called on other children to join and die for the cause: 



> We in the Hamas movement, as we mourn the convoys of our people’s righteous martyrs, who sacrifice their lives and provide the most wonderful examples in the field of engagement with the enemy, and advance the ranks on behalf of all our people and our nation, in the defense of Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa, to *call upon *the masses of our people and *our revolting youth to escalate the confrontation with the enemy*, and to continue the path of resistance and heroism, in anger for the blood of our martyrs, as a victory for our lands, and as an end to the occupation of our land and our sanctities. *It is jihad, victory or martyrdom.*


Palestinian children are brainwashed daily to emulate the "martyrs," both in the media and in their schools. In the case of Nuri and dozens of others this year, this incitement leads them to attack IDF soldiers with firebombs and other deadly weapons.

As we see from Hamas, this is being encouraged and applauded.

Meanwhile, the Western "anti-Zionists," instead of being horrified at the explicit weaponization of children, eagerly seize on each death as fuel for their own excuses for spreading modern antisemitism and blood libels against the Jewish state.

Israel doesn't want to kill kids - but Hamas and "human rights" defenders sure love when they are forced to.











						Hamas urges more Palestinian children to die
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You offer nothing to support your specious opinions.
> 
> The only thing left is gee-had.


Keep dancing and deflecting.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Keep dancing and deflecting.



Such a sad little man. Take responsibility for the statements you can't defend.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

A rare bit of courage from Reuters. After the not-unexpected fawning over Hitler, Reuters decided to strip away a previous reward for journalism. 

Such a loss for the pally Islamic terrorists. 




			Reuters rescinds award from Palestinian journalist following surfaced social media posts praising Hitler
		


The Thomson Reuters Foundation rescinded an award to Palestinian freelance journalist Shatha Hammad after the discovery of social media posts praising Adolf Hitler and referring to the Nazi leader as her "friend."


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

Islamic terrorists calling for a general strike.

Gee, whiz. Will anyone notice? 

Does this mean they'll spend more time standing in line for their welfare checks?



			General strike in West Bank after death of Palestinian attacker
		


Palestinian groups called for a general strike in the West Bank and East Jerusalem following the death of a Palestinian attacker, including Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah organization.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Such a sad little man. Take responsibility for the statements you can't defend.


still deflecting?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

First Writing Since - Suheir Hammad​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Guest Nathalie Handal​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2022)

Urgent appeal from Gaza to the citizens of the world, Help us! - Noor Harazeen​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> still deflecting?


You poor, dear, your feelings are hurt because you can’t defend your specious claims.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Urgent appeal from Gaza to the citizens of the world, Help us! - Noor Harazeen​



When does the welfare begging end?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 20, 2022)

Losers at life.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You poor, dear, your feelings are hurt because you can’t defend your specious claims.


Was deflection your major at university?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> When does the welfare begging end?


When Israel allows them to make their own money. It is up to Israel.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> When Israel allows them to make their own money. It is up to Israel.


You're so helpless. You can't do anything for yourselves.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

Life's purpose as a pally terrorist. March, chant silly slogans, blame the Jews for your failures and inadequacies... break for lunch... do it all again.  












						Palestinian Arabs march in memory of eliminated terrorist: Smash the head of the Zionist
					

Thousands of Palestinian Arabs take to the streets in a show of solidarity with terrorist who murdered Noa Lazar.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




Palestinian Arabs march in memory of eliminated terrorist: Smash the head of the Zionist​Thousands of Palestinian Arabs take to the streets in a show of solidarity with terrorist who murdered Noa Lazar.​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You poor, dear, your feelings are hurt because you can’t defend your specious claims.


I made a relevant post.


P F Tinmore said:


> All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force.


And you have spent days trying to deflect off that issue.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I made a relevant post.
> 
> And you have spent days trying to deflect off that issue.


You made no relevant post.

You have spent days deflecting from disproving my disproof. 

Your hurt feelings are no excuse.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

As you might expect, the islamic terrorists are going to continue exploiting Great Satan welfare dollars for as long as we leave the money spigot open. 











						Palestinian Government Still Pays Terrorists as U.S. Aid Dollars Flow
					

The Palestinian government is still paying imprisoned terrorists stipends and inciting violence against Israel, even as the Biden administration provides nearly half a billion dollars in American taxpayer funds to the government, according to a non-public State Department report recently...




					www.google.com
				




The Palestinian government is still paying imprisoned terrorists stipends and inciting violence against Israel, even as the Biden administration provides nearly half a billion dollars in American taxpayer funds to the government, according to a non-public State Department report recently furnished to Congress


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You made no relevant post.
> 
> You have spent days deflecting from disproving my disproof.
> 
> Your hurt feelings are no excuse.


Deflation doesn't disprove anything.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflation doesn't disprove anything.


You're deflated?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

Surprisingly, the Chicoms have decided not to allow various islamic terrorist franchises to use their media network as a mouthpiece for gee-had. 











						TikTok bans Palestinian terrorist group 'Lion's Den' - I24NEWS
					

After group uploads image of captured Israeli drone




					www.i24news.tv
				




TikTok bans Palestinian terrorist cell 'Lion's Den'​
This year's wave of Palestinian terrorism is sometimes referred to as the "TikTok intifada," due to the widespread influence of extremist contents promoted on the network on the assailants.

Lion's Den, the cell behind some of the worst attacks targeting Israelis in the past year was set up in recent months by armed militants from different Palestinian factions. Some of its members had prior affiliations with the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're deflated?


More deflection.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're deflated?



The Palestinian state is deflated.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> More deflection.


You have no one to blame but yourself for being *deflated.*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You have no one to blame but yourself for being *deflated.*


Losers deflect.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Losers deflect.



That explains the Arabs.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

The newest islamic terrorist group / pally welfare fraud syndicate in the islamic terrorist occupied territories is the "Lions Den". I know. Keep the laughter to a minimum. Apparently, this islamic terrorist franchise portends the "death knell" to western peace efforts.

Peace with the retrograde islamic terrorist franchises is no more or less attainable now vs. before. The plain truth is that all prior peace efforts have been doomed to fail because a) the retrograde islamic terrorist groups are driven by a ruthless, authoritarian religious ideology and, b) these groups will never let go of the cash cow that is western welfare dollars.










						What is the "Lion's Den"? A Former Palestinian Terrorist Explains
					

Popular new terror group is a merger of Hamas and Fatah, and as such a likely death knell for Western peace efforts.




					www.israeltoday.co.il
				




Popular new terror group is a merger of Hamas and Fatah, and as such a likely death knell for Western peace efforts.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The newest islamic terrorist group / pally welfare fraud syndicate in the islamic terrorist occupied territories is the "Lions Den". I know. Keep the laughter to a minimum. Apparently, this islamic terrorist franchise portends the "death knell" to western peace efforts.
> 
> Peace with the retrograde islamic terrorist franchises is no more or less attainable now vs. before. The plain truth is that all prior peace efforts have been doomed to fail because a) the retrograde islamic terrorist groups are driven by a ruthless, authoritarian religious ideology and, b) these groups will never let go of the cash cow that is western welfare dollars.
> 
> ...





Hollie said:


> Western peace efforts.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Your usual pointlessness.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

Many people care about Pally islamic terrorism but ultimately, the most frequent, most impacted group resulting from Pally islamic terrorism are pallys. 

Perpetual victims of their own failures and incompetence.  It's who they are. 











						The Palestinian leaders are promoting murder and nobody cares - opinion
					

People have had enough of the UNHRC ignoring human rights abuses worldwide or actively protecting dictatorships.




					www.google.com
				




The Palestinian leaders are promoting murder and nobody cares - opinion


----------



## Hollie (Oct 21, 2022)

I do see a certain, illogical obsession with the west continuing to fund the Islamic terrorist pallys.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

There's no good reason why the west continues to fund the myriad Islamic terrorist franchises in the territories they occupy.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.
> 
> ...


Same old nonsense you cut and paste across multiple threads.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

The Islamic terrorists are marching, chanting slogans. I guess the welfare checks haven't arrived yet. 












						Palestinian Arabs march in memory of eliminated terrorist: Smash the head of the Zionist
					

Thousands of Palestinian Arabs take to the streets in a show of solidarity with terrorist who murdered Noa Lazar.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




*Palestinian Arabs march in memory of eliminated terrorist: Smash the head of the Zionist*​*Thousands of Palestinian Arabs take to the streets in a show of solidarity with terrorist who murdered Noa Lazar.*​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.



The Arabs who stayed in Israel became citizens of Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Same old nonsense you cut and paste across multiple threads.


Zionists are slow learners.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Arabs who stayed in Israel became citizens of Israel.


Israel did not follow the rules,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel did not follow the rules,



Is that why there are so many Arab citizens of Israel?

Many many Jewish citizens in Gaza? In Jordan?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Zionists are slow learners.


Cutting and pasting the same tired nonsense makes islamists just plain spammers.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel did not follow the rules,


You're not making sense.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You're not making sense.


You can't read.



> acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had *already been residing*.



That would include all of the refugees. Israel changed it from"already been residing" to currently present.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> That would include all of the refugees. Israel changed it from"already been residing" to currently present.



Yeah, the Arabs sure fucked up, didn't they?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, the Arabs sure fucked up, didn't they?


Zionists would not see the difference due to their limited mental capacity.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> That would include all of the refugees. Israel changed it from"already been residing" to currently present.



You don't understand what you cut and paste.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I made a relevant post.
> 
> And you have spent days trying to deflect off that issue.


 P F Tinmore said: 
 All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force. 

Still nobody to refute my post.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

Pallys and their ''holy shrines''.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force.
> 
> Still nobody to refute my post.


Already refuted. 

You need to keep up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Already refuted.
> 
> You need to keep up.


No link?

Of course not.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> No link?
> 
> Of course not.



Link?


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

The Egyptians understand the dangers of their unsecured border adjacent to the enclaves occupied by pallys. 











						Why is Egypt building a wall along its border with Gaza?
					

Although it coincides with Washington’s Mideast peace plan, observers and experts say they believe that safeguarding and boosting national security are the real reasons behind Egypt's decision to build a new wall along its border with the Gaza Strip.




					www.al-monitor.com
				




Although it coincides with Washington’s Mideast peace plan, observers and experts say they believe that safeguarding and boosting national security are the real reasons behind Egypt's decision to build a new wall along its border with the Gaza Strip.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The Egyptians understand the dangers of their unsecured border adjacent to the enclaves occupied by pallys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange since the Palestinians never attacked Egypt and have no intention to do so.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Strange since the Palestinians never attacked Egypt and have no intention to do so.


Strange you can't keep up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Strange you can't keep up.


Keep up with what? The Palestinians are no threat to Egypt.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Keep up with what? The Palestinians are no threat to Egypt.


Other than the threat which caused the Egyptians to build a wall. 

Why do you post here when you know so little?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Other than the threat which caused the Egyptians to build a wall.
> 
> Why do you post here when you know so little?


Which treat? Of course you don't know.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 22, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Which treat? Of course you don't know.


The pallys offered treats?

The stuff you learn at your madrassah...


----------



## Hollie (Oct 23, 2022)

Correct, Mahmoud. You can't trust the kuffar. However, you sure can trust the spending power of those kuffar dollars. 

So, here we are, still showering Islamic terrorist dictators ruling over Islamic terrorist enclaves. 












						Abbas: “We don’t trust America”Fatah official: The US is the “enemy” | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas: “We don’t trust America” - The US is the “enemy”




					palwatch.org
				




Abbas: “We don’t trust America”Fatah official: The US is the “enemy”​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Oct 23, 2022




*Fatah official: “The US… is the enemy and Israel is its claw in the region” *
While the US has donated, over the years, billions of tax dollars to the Palestinians, and has been their largest donor, Palestinian leaders still “don’t trust America”, who they see as the “enemy.” Vladimir Putin and Russia, on the other hand, are seen as allies and supporters. 
In his recent meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin at the Conference on Interaction and Confidence Building Measures in Asia (CICA) in Kazakhstan, Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas made his sentiments quite clear:


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 23, 2022)

Hamas’s long-term objectives of expanding beyond the Gaza Strip and taking over the West Bank are often discussed, but Hamas’s role in Iran’s grand strategic vision, of building a multi-front threat of firepower against the Jewish state, receives less attention.

It is well established at this stage that Hamas has no intention of making do with its control of Gaza, which it rules with an iron fist, but to also dominate the West Bank and wrest control away from its internal Palestinian rival, Fatah, and to become the new leader of Palestinians in Ramallah and Jenin, not just in the Strip.

This is one of the key reasons why Hamas regularly seeks to ignite both Jerusalem and the West Bank with violence and instability.

But Hamas’s leadership is also committed to a fundamental longer-term goal, and that is the eventual elimination of the State of Israel and replacing it with a Palestinian – Islamic state. It is a goal that is shared by Iran, creating the basis for lengthy cooperation between the Sunni Palestinian terror faction and the Shi’ite Islamic Republic.

Iran’s support for its partner, Hamas, as well as its proxy, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad organization (Gaza’s second largest armed faction which fought a three-day conflict with Israel in August while Hamas sat on the sidelines), is extensive.

Ninety percent of the know-how for Hamas and PIJ’s production of rockets, drones, and other capabilities originates in Iran. Tehran transfers this know-how to Gaza’s armed factions because it wants to give them the ability to challenge Israel on a regular basis in the short-term.

In the long-term, Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps hopes that Hamas and PIJ can one day join Hezbollah in Lebanon, the Houthis in Yemen, and Shi’ite militias in Syria and Iraq to rain down waves of fire from multiple directions on Israel so fierce that they would challenge the feasibility of the Jewish state.

Iran’s nuclear program is, in fact, designed to one day provide a nuclear umbrella over this ring of firepower that Iran hopes to surround Israel with.

This is precisely why pushing Iran out of the vicinity of Israel’s neighborhood, particularly in Syria, has emerged as a top strategic objective for Israel’s defense establishment, since the more Iran is present in the area, the greater the instability.

It is Iran that taught Hamas how to build rocket propellant out of ingredients like castor oil, aluminum dust, and iron oxide. Hamas’s practice of taking normal salt and turning into it into a rocket propellant through a chemical process also comes from Iran.

 This transfer of knowledge has gained little to none international attention or condemnation thus far.

Over the years, Hamas imported 107 mm and 122 mm rockets from Iran (projectiles that later learned how to build by itself, with Iranian training and assistance). Before Egypt sealed the border with Gaza, the Iranians also smuggled Fajr 4 and Fajr 5 mid-range rockets, which place central Israel in range, into Hamas’s rocket inventory.

Hamas’s memorial tribute that it held in Gaza for the late Iranian Quds Force commander, Qassem Soleimani, in January 2022, to mark two years since his assassination in Baghdad in a U.S. drone strike, is a reflection not only of the shared interests and ideological overlap when it comes to Israel, but also Hamas’s ongoing dependence on Iran.

According to Israeli intelligence estimates, Iran provides 150 million dollars a year in funding to Hamas and PIJ combined – a significant fund that goes directly to mass rocket production, tunnel digging activities, and other capabilities.

Yet, over the years, it has also become clear that Hamas’s core identity as a Sunni Islamist movement has, and could in future, present obstacles to the ambitions for unity with the Iranian radical Shi’ite axis.

(full article online)









						Hamas’s Role in Iran’s Grand Strategy of Multi-front Attack on Israel
					

Hamas’s long-term objectives of expanding beyond the Gaza Strip and taking over the West Bank are often discussed..




					israel-alma.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh, nothing to see here. Just Member of Congress @RashidaTlaib, shilling for PFLP terror group!


----------



## Hollie (Oct 23, 2022)

I can't help but notice how the 'senior' leaders of the Islamic terrorist franchises get younger and younger. That may have something to do with the more 'senior' Islamic terrorist leaders becoming visible on the Islamic terrorist _endangered species list._


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 23, 2022)

[ Time for the US to stop giving help and money to its enemies ]

While the US has donated, over the years, billions of tax dollars to the Palestinians, and has been their largest donor, Palestinian leaders still “don’t trust America”, who they see as the “enemy.” Vladimir Putin and Russia, on the other hand, are seen as allies and supporters. 

In his recent meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin at the Conference on Interaction and Confidence Building Measures in Asia (CICA) in Kazakhstan, Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas made his sentiments quite clear: 

















> *Abbas: "We don't trust America,* and you know our position. We don’t trust them and don’t rely on them, and we won’t accept under any circumstances to America being the sole party in resolving the problem."
> [YouTube channel of Cairo-based Alghad TV, Oct. 13, 2022]


Speaking previously, Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki lamented that while the US used to be a friend of the Palestinians, it is no longer. Today it is “the enemy”: 

(full article online )









						Abbas: “We don’t trust America”Fatah official: The US is the “enemy” | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas: “We don’t trust America” - The US is the “enemy”




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (Oct 23, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> All of so called "Israeli land" is unceded territory acquired illegally by military force.
> 
> Still nobody to refute my post.



The basic principle of sovereignty is the absolute right to exercise military occupation of any territory in ones domain. The Jewish nation is the sole legal titular vested with sovereignty 
in Erets Yisrael, under international law.

Israel can legally exercise military force, 
all along the Levant, and further when needed.


----------



## rylah (Oct 23, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Zionists are slow learners.



How slow?









						Israel is fifth-most educated country in the world, report says
					

Education search platform Erudera's report says countries with highest percentage of post-secondary education graduates share common characteristics, including relatively high GDP per capita and lower unemployment rates




					www.ynetnews.com
				











						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 23, 2022)

rylah said:


> How slow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slow enough to kick Arab ass for over 70 years now.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 24, 2022)

Gee-had carries consequences.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 24, 2022)

On October 13, major media reported:



> Palestinian factions signed a reconciliation deal in Algiers on Thursday, vowing to hold elections by next October in their latest attempt to end a rift that has now lasted more than 15 years.
> 
> The deal was signed by a leading figure from the Fatah party of President Mahmud Abbas and by the chief of Islamist movement Hamas, which rules Gaza.
> 
> ...



I didn't even bother to discuss it, because we've seen this movie before. Fatah and Hamas have made these sorts of agreements before - in fact, most of them have been supposedly more comprehensive, with the promise of "unity" between the rival factions.

After the agreement, nobody said much about it. But Mahmoud Abbas sent a message of thanks to Algerian President Abdel Majid Taboun for his role in the meaningless gesture.

But Palestinian Sama News held an online poll for its readers, asking "Will the Palestinian reconciliation succeed under the auspices of Algeria?"

As of Sunday afternoon, the results are 93% saying that the agreement is meaningless, and only 4% think it will succeed.





The Palestinians know that the rift between the PA and Hamas is irreconcilable. Only Western media takes these performative "agreements" seriously.










						Even Palestinians regard the Algerian "reconciliation" between Hamas and Fatah as a joke
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 24, 2022)

Tamer al-Kilani, 33, was one of the founders of the Lions' Den terror group, and was responsible for a number of attacks and attempted attacks in recent months.

(full article online)









						Senior Nablus terrorist killed in mysterious motorcycle blast
					

Tamer al-Kilani, 33, was one of the founders of the Lions' Den terror group, and was responsible for a number of attacks and attempted attacks in recent months.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 24, 2022)

*Preachers were to tell worshippers in the mosques that: *
*Terrorist murderer Uday Al-Tamimi “chose the loftiest status and gave that which is most precious to him – his life”   *
*His life was “something insignificant [he gave] for the sake of Palestine and its holy sites”*
*“This hero died as a Martyr while charging forward and not fleeing”*


*Preachers were to tell worshippers that terrorists who died while attacking Israel:*
*“wanted to meet Almighty Allah, and Allah wanted to meet them” *
*“Allah chose them to receive Martyrdom” *

*“The [PA] Ministry of Religious Affairs emphasized in a press release that the management of religious affairs and the supervision of the Friday sermons and religious lessons at the mosques are within the ministry’s authority and responsibility” *
Palestinian preachers in mosques are not free to talk about whatever they want, but are dictated specific talking points for their Friday sermons by the PA Ministry of Religious Affairs, as documented by Palestinian Media Watch. This is one of the ways the PA makes sure its policies, ideologies, and calls to action are spread to the Palestinians. 

A fresh example is the PA communicating to the people its endorsement of a murderer, its glorification of him as a “hero,” and its adherence to PA ideology that dying as a “Martyr” for Allah is an ideal.  

The PA’s new role model is 22-year-old Palestinian terrorist “Martyr” Uday Al-Tamimi, who shot and murdered 18-year-old Israeli soldier Sgt. Noa Lazar and wounded an Israeli security guard at the Shuafat checkpoint in northern Jerusalem earlier this month. Al-Tamimi managed to escape and 10 days later shot and wounded another Israeli security guard before other guards at the scene shot and killed him in self-defense. 

Now the PA Ministry of Religious Affairs has instructed Palestinian preachers to praise murderer Uday Al-Tamimi as a “hero” while glorifying Martyrdom-death for “Palestine” as something to strive for and a reward from Allah, in an obvious attempt to encourage others to follow in the footsteps of this murderer and other similar terrorists: 


(full article online )









						PA instructs preachers to praise murderer as hero and glorify Martyrdom-death in Friday's sermons | PMW Analysis
					

PA instructs preachers to praise murderer as hero and glorify Martyrdom-death in Friday's sermons




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 25, 2022)

Citing severe financial difficulties, the Palestinian Authority has been paying its employees only part of their salaries for the last year. Giving the employees little certainty, each month the PA announces what percentage of the salaries will be paid. The percentages range from 70% - 80%. The balance is presented as a PA debt to employees that will be paid at some future date.  

While the PA employees bear the brunt of the alleged PA financial crisis, according to a new report in the Israeli Haaretz newspaper, the Israeli authorities have given the PA permission to buy helicopters to transport senior PA officials.   









> “Israel intends to permit the [Palestinian] Authority to purchase helicopters for the flights of senior officials, for the first time since 2001”
> [Israeli Haaretz newspaper, Oct. 20, 2022]


In a seemingly unconnected announcement, a Palestinian internet site announced the imminent arrival of a new Lamborghini Huracán to an exhibition hall in Bethlehem. 



> [mashrqnews.com, October 23, 2022]


According to the report, the car will cost 2.5 million shekels (approximately $700,000), including a sizable sum in taxes.  

So what connects these seemingly unconnected subjects?  

The answer is simple: The PA’s terror-rewarding “Pay-for-Slay” policy. 

The PA attributes its financial difficulties to two factors, a drastic drop in international aid and the implementation of Israel’s Anti “Pay-for-Slay” Law. As PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh recently complained: 



> “At his office in Ramallah yesterday [Aug. 23, 2022, PA] Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh received Head of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) delegation in the West Bank and Gaza Strip Alexander Teman… The prime minister again emphasized that *the crisis and severe financial situation *that the [PA] government is undergoing is *due to the decrease in international aid* for Palestine and the continuation of the *unfair Israeli deductions of our money...*”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 24, 2022]


The PA Ministry of Finance made similar claims: 



> “The PA is currently facing a financial crossroads, with the deepening of the financial crisis after a number of months in which it has *not succeeded in paying the salaries of its [public] employees in full* or in fulfilling its commitments to the private sector…The PA’s financial situation is becoming *worse and worse; foreign aid dropped from $1.3 billion in 2013 to just $313 million at the end of 2021*… This is while the Israeli government has doubled the scope of the *tax money robbery from 50 million*[Israeli] shekels ($15 million) [all parentheses in source] a month to 100 million shekels ($33 million) starting from July and until December 2021.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 4, 2022]


The PA’s terror-rewarding “Pay-for-Slay” policy has two parts. One part covers the monthly salaries and other benefits that the PA pays and provides to imprisoned and released terrorists. The second part covers the monthly allowances and other benefits the PA pays to wounded terrorists and to the families of dead terrorists. Palestinian Media Watch was the first to uncover and expose the PA terror payments in 2011.  

Since the policy clearly promotes, rewards, and incentivizes terror, it is certainly one of the PA policies that are most detrimental to achieving peace. While the full cost of the policy is not clear, PMW estimates that in 2021 alone it cost the PA no less than 841 million shekels ($270.75 million).  

As PMW brought the evidence of the PA terror rewards to the PA’s donor countries around the world, international aid to the PA started to decline, as noted by the PA Ministry of Finance above. The Netherlands and Australia cut off all funding to the PA within weeks of their MPs hearing PMW presentations. The largest reduction in aid to the PA was from the United States, which passed the Taylor Force Act (TFA) in 2018.  

Taylor Force was a graduate of the West Point US Military Academy and a veteran of the Iraq and Afghanistan wars. While walking down the seaside promenade in Jaffa during his stay in Israel with his MBA college class, Taylor was murdered by a Palestinian terrorist who mistook him for a Jew. Enacted at the behest of Taylor’s parents, friends, and other invested parties, TFA conditions the bulk of US aid to the PA on the complete abolition of the “Pay-for-Slay” policy. 

In parallel, Israel’s parliament also passed an Anti “Pay-for-Slay” Law. Pursuant to the Israeli-Palestinian Oslo Peace Accords, Israel collects and transfers to the PA billions of dollars a year in taxes. These taxes account for 65%-70% of the PA’s non-aid income. The PA uses the taxes it receives from Israel and the aid from donor countries to fund its terror reward policy. 


(full article online )









						What connects PMW, the PA, helicopters, Lamborghinis, and terrorists? | PMW Analysis
					

What connects PMW, the PA, helicopters, Lamborghinis, and terrorists?




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 25, 2022)

From Ramallah News:




> Today, Tuesday, the European Union expressed its regret over the death of six Palestinian martyrs as a result of the Israeli occupation’s aggression on the governorates of Nablus, Ramallah and Al-Bireh, in the West Bank.
> 
> In response to a question by Kuwait News Agency (KUNA) at a press conference in Brussels, European Union Spokesman for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy Peter Stano affirmed that the European Union "is closely following developments in the occupied territories and the West Bank."
> 
> He said that "the disturbances, provocations and violence will continue until a solution and a vision for solving the problems is produced," expressing "regret for the loss of lives, especially the innocent."


Stano actually said, "We also regret loss of life - *unnecessary *loss of life - especially if it's innocent civilians." 

This doesn't sound like it fits the dead terrorists.

He also strongly condemned terrorist attacks, and gave the usual support for a two-state "solution," which would not be a solution in any sense at any time soon.










						Palestinian media claims EU expressed regret over 6 terrorists killed. It didn't.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 25, 2022)

Mahmoud Abbas, the ruthless dictator who already controls the executive, legislative and judicial branches of the Palestinian government, is now going after....the unions.

On Tuesday, the Palestinian Authority president issued a presidential decree to dissolve the Doctors' Syndicate and to replace it with another union headed by his own pick, Shawki Sabha.

The Doctors Syndicate stated that Abbas's decision wants to replace the current elected council for the group with handpicked cronies.

Abbas consistently goes after any organization that does not toe his line.  And he's been doing this for over 15 years.

Palestinian human rights groups Al Haq and the Independent commission for Human Rights denounced the decision. But outside of those, the media and major human rights organizations let Abbas do whatever he wants.










						Dictator Abbas attempts to replace doctors' union with his own people
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 26, 2022)

*Official Fatah *Facebook page*:*


*“Shaded by the [Palestinian] Authority the West Bank is burning and is not calming down”*
*“More than 7,200 acts of resistance (i.e., terror incidents) since the start of 2022 in the West Bank”*
*Fatah committed 76 shooting attacks in one month!*
*“Acts that include shooting at Israeli targets, confrontations and repelling invasions, infiltrations and carrying out high-quality operations, locally produced explosives and Molotov cocktails, [throwing] rocks”*
*“[Hamas] is targeting the PA, but Hamas is not participating in the resistance that is burning under the rule of the PA in the West Bank”*
*Official PA daily editorial also bragged about Fatah’s role in terror, criticizing Hamas for doing nothing:*


*“The resistance today exists throughout the occupied Palestinian West Bank, but Hamas is not here… The Martyrs today [who are dying] during the struggle*… *most of them are members of the Fatah Movement and some of them are from the Al-Quds Brigades (i.e., Islamic Jihad’s military wing)”*




In a video posted by Fatah’s Commission of Information and Culture showing numerous violent confrontations and shooting attacks by Palestinian terrorists, PA Chairman Abbas’ movement prides itself on leading the terror against Israel.

No less than 7,200 terror attacks – “acts of resistance” in Palestinian terminology – is the number of terror attacks launched by Fatah against Israel "Shaded by the PA" since the beginning of the year. Fatah furthermore takes pride in the types of attacks:


“Shooting at Israeli targets”
“Confrontations and repelling invasions”
“Infiltrations”
“Carrying out high-quality operations”
“Locally produced explosives and Molotov cocktails”
“[Throwing] rocks”
Promoting itself as the prime instigator of “the resistance that is burning under the rule of the PA in the West Bank,” Fatah criticizes terror organization Hamas for doing nothing. “Not [even] a faint voice or anything new has been heard from Hamas,” the movement complains: 

















> *Text on screen: *“The number is 7,200
> Shaded by the [Palestinian] Authority
> the West Bank is burning and is not calming down
> and not [even] a faint voice or anything new has been heard from Hamas
> ...



(full article online)









						Fatah boasts 7,200 terror attacks against Israel “shaded by the PA” in 2022 alone and criticizes Hamas for not attacking | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah boasts 7,200 terror attacks against Israel in 2022 alone and criticizes Hamas for not attacking




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 27, 2022)

Cowardly ‘Lions’: Terrified Terrorists Surrender to PA Amid IDF Raids | United with Israel
					

IDF raids send at least four Lion’s Den terrorists scampering to the Palestinian Authority for protection against Israeli reprisals.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 27, 2022)

In the morning of Oct. 25, 2022, Israeli Security Forces carried out an anti-terror mission against the “Lion’s Den” terror cell. The cell had carried out a number of terror attacks. The goal of the mission was to neutralize one of its senior members Wadi’ Al-Houh and disrupt the cell’s terror activities. During the mission, Al-Houh and other members of the cell were killed. The apartment they were killed in, also served as a bomb making laboratory.  

Responding to the killing of the terrorists and the exposure of the bomb making factory, Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul admitted that the PA Security Forces were fighting together with terrorists – the Tanzim - against Israel (in his words, “the occupation”). He added that Israel soldiers were wounded " as a result of the brave position of the Palestinian Security Forces" and that all Palestinians are “one unit” including the PA security forces and Fatah’s terror faction: 

















> Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul: “A confrontation took place between Israeli special forces and the Palestinian [PA] Security Forces (i.e., Israeli raid on terror cell). There are a number of wounded on our side from among the Palestinian Security [Forces] members who fought with the occupation. There are also wounded from among the occupation soldiers as a result of the brave position of the Palestinian Security Forces in this affair. We speak about all the Palestinians. All the Palestinians are one unit. The Security Forces members, the Tanzim (i.e., Fatah terror faction), the public, and everyone – one unit in dealing with this occupation.”
> [Facebook page of the Fatah Commission of Information and Culture, Oct. 25, 2022]


Palestinian Media Watch has exposed many recent admissions that the PA Security Forces are taking an active role in terror and that Fatah, the party of PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas, has returned to terror. 

Al-Aloul’s statement is of considerable significance for at least two reasons. 

Firstly, Al-Aloul is the deputy head of Fatah. He was appointed by Abbas himself, who created the new position specifically for Al-Aloul. Accordingly, this is the first statement of someone in such a senior Fatah position, admitting that the PA Security Forces are fighting against Israeli soldiers while simultaneously protecting wanted, armed terrorists held up in a bomb making laboratory. 

Secondly, when Al-Aloul says that the PA Security Forces and Fatah’s terror faction The Tanzim “are one unit” he is essentially admitting that there is no separation between the US and EU trained and funded PA Security Forces, who are meant to be combatting terror and arresting terrorists, and the Palestinian terrorists themselves.  


(full article online)









						Abbas deputy admits that the PA security forces are working together with terrorists | PMW Analysis
					

PA security forces are working together with terrorists




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> In the morning of Oct. 25, 2022, Israeli Security Forces carried out an anti-terror mission against the “Lion’s Den” terror cell. The cell had carried out a number of terror attacks. The goal of the mission was to neutralize one of its senior members Wadi’ Al-Houh and disrupt the cell’s terror activities. During the mission, Al-Houh and other members of the cell were killed. The apartment they were killed in, also served as a bomb making laboratory.
> 
> Responding to the killing of the terrorists and the exposure of the bomb making factory, Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul admitted that the PA Security Forces were fighting together with terrorists – the Tanzim - against Israel (in his words, “the occupation”). He added that Israel soldiers were wounded " as a result of the brave position of the Palestinian Security Forces" and that all Palestinians are “one unit” including the PA security forces and Fatah’s terror faction:
> 
> ...


It had to happen eventually.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2022)

Rep. Rashida Tlaib​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 27, 2022)

The Cowardly Lions are are learning that the Islamic gee-had isn't all falafel and virgins. 






			Lions' Den members turn themselves in to Palestinian security forces
		


Four operatives of the "Lions' Den" terrorist organization, including Mahmoud al-Bana, a top commander within the group, turned themselves over to Palestinian security forces in Nablus on Wednesday night.






Members of the Palestinian armed factions hold a press conference over the tension in East Jerusalem, in in Gaza City, on October 14, 2022© (photo credit: ATTIA MUHAMMED


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 28, 2022)

Poems by Post TV | Episode 9 | Dana Dajani​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 28, 2022)

Behavior training operations.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2022)

Dr  Haidar Eid on anti colonial struggle​


----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 29, 2022)

Another day and another dead Islamic terrorist.










						Israeli killed, 4 hurt in West Bank terror shooting; medic shot while trying to help
					

First responder in serious condition after arriving to treat victims of attack near Kiryat Arba; Palestinian man also hurt; IDF says gunman shot dead by off-duty soldier




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




First responder in serious condition after arriving to treat victims of attack near Kiryat Arba; Palestinian man also hurt; IDF says gunman shot dead by off-duty soldier​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2022)

The Question of Belonging: Nathalie Handal​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 30, 2022)

1. Confusing Cause & Effect​In a shocking instance of baseless victim blaming, the Associated Press reported that “[IDF] raids have ratcheted up tensions in the [West Bank] area and have been met by a series of Palestinian shooting attacks that killed 19 people in Israel in the spring.” _[Emphasis added]_ In reality, Jerusalem only launched Operation Break the Wave in the West Bank on March 31 _in response_ to a series of terror attacks that had, at that point, taken the lives of 11 Israelis. HonestReporting has reached out to the AP directly to request a correction.

2. Erasing Pay-For-Slay​The family of Muhammad al-Jabari, who had reportedly received a terminal cancer diagnosis, will be richly rewarded under the Palestinian Authority’s “Pay-for-Slay” program. According to Palestinian Media Watch, Ramallah spends 33.34 times more per capita paying terror stipends than it spends on health services. However, an analysis by HonestReporting shows that in the dozens of media reports about the attack, there was not a single mention of the PA’s practice of offering financial rewards for murdering Israeli civilians, depriving news consumers of vital context.

3. Turning a Blind Eye to Incitement​As noted by some analysts, attacks like the murder of Ronen Hanania do not occur in a vacuum. Rather, they are the result of systematic and pervasive incitement that starts in the Palestinian Authority education system. It is, therefore, imperative to note that al-Jabari worked as a teacher at the PA-run Jawad Al-Hashlamoun boys school in Hebron, indoctrinating future generations with hate. Furthermore, readers should be made aware that the Palestinian Education Ministry mourned al-Jabari as “the martyr, the hero.”


(full article online )










						A Hebron Hatchet Job: Three Ways The Media Misreported Israel's Latest Terror Atrocity | Honest Reporting
					

With fears of a third intifada looming, journalists have a responsibility to tell the whole, unvarnished truth.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 31, 2022)

*It is Fatah “that is sacrificing Martyrs, fighting in the streets, and resisting the occupation” *
*Murderer of 3 exemplifies Fatah’s “philosophy”:
"This is the philosophy of Fatah with all its elements, and Fatah’s members are not waiting for any political decision of any leader in order to carry out a patriotic action. Their Fatah education and conscience is what motivates them. Did Ra’ad Hazem (i.e., terrorist, murdered 3) – a member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades, a Fatah member… wait for a decision by someone? No, only the Palestinian national Fatah education that Fatah educated him on is what motivated him to carry out this operation"*




During the current wave of Palestinian terror attacks, a Fatah official has openly explained that Abbas’ movement’s “philosophy” is to “educate” its members to become terrorist murderers. As an example of a Fatah role model, Fatah Revolutionary Council member Muhammad Al-Lahham named Ra’ad Hazem - the terrorist who murdered 3 when he opened fire on a crowded bar on Dizengoff Street in central Tel Aviv on April 7, 2022. 

Al-Lahham stressed that the murderer was “a member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades, a Fatah member,” and underlined that the terrorist didn’t “wait for a decision by someone” to order him to attack. Rather it was Fatah’s education that taught him terror: “The Palestinian national Fatah education that Fatah educated him on is what motivated him to carry out this operation.”  

Al-Lahham gave additional specific examples of “glorious and great names that Fatah has” who should be emulated, such as the two Fatah Central Committee members, and “Fatah commanders” Karim Younes – terrorist who murdered 1 with an accomplice, and Marwan Barghouti – terrorist who orchestrated attacks in which 5 were murdered: 


















> *Fatah Revolutionary Council member Muhammad Al-Lahham:* “This is the Fatah Movement whose president, His Honor [PA] President Mahmoud Abbas, speaks about policy, and this is the same Fatah that is sacrificing Martyrs, fighting in the streets, and resisting the occupation. There are two options – the political option and the option of the ground, of the struggle, of self-sacrifice and sacrifice. This is the philosophy of Fatah with all its elements, and Fatah’s members are not waiting for any political decision of any leader in order to carry out a patriotic action. Their Fatah education and conscience is what motivates them. Did Ra’ad Hazem (i.e., terrorist, murdered 3) – a member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades, a Fatah member… wait for a decision by someone? No, only the Palestinian national Fatah education that Fatah educated him on is what motivated him to carry out this operation (i.e., terror attack). There are hundreds and thousands of other Martyrs, fighters, and self-sacrificing fighters. In the occupation’s prisons there are Karim Younes (i.e., murdered 1) and Marwan Barghouti (i.e., planned murder of 5) - [Fatah] Central Committee members, and Fatah commanders. Ahmad Sa’adat (i.e., former head of PFLP terror organization), our great sheikh, [Fuad] Al-Shubaki (i.e., PA official and weapons smuggler), and all the glorious and great names that Fatah has.
> [Official PA TV, _Topic of the Day_, Oct. 12, 2022



(full article online)









						Educating its members to become terrorist murderers like killer of 3 in Tel Aviv is “Fatah’s philosophy,” says Fatah official | PMW Analysis
					

Teaching Terror




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> *It is Fatah “that is sacrificing Martyrs, fighting in the streets, and resisting the occupation” *
> *Murderer of 3 exemplifies Fatah’s “philosophy”:
> "This is the philosophy of Fatah with all its elements, and Fatah’s members are not waiting for any political decision of any leader in order to carry out a patriotic action. Their Fatah education and conscience is what motivates them. Did Ra’ad Hazem (i.e., terrorist, murdered 3) – a member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades, a Fatah member… wait for a decision by someone? No, only the Palestinian national Fatah education that Fatah educated him on is what motivated him to carry out this operation"*
> 
> ...


Responses to Israeli aggression.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 31, 2022)

There are stories this morning about how Israel's closure in Nablus has been affecting the businesses there, as shops that sell furniture and other goods who get most of their customers from outside Nablus are losing business.

One might feel a little more sorry for the affected business owners if Palestinians themselves didn't declare their own strikes all the time - that affect these same businesses even more.

Twice in the past two weeks, Palestinians declared general strikes - not only in Nablus but throughout the entire West Bank - in reaction to Israel killing terrorists. 

These strikes are declared every time Palestinian groups want them - and how it affects Palestinians themselves is not part of the equation. 

It isn't as if these strikes bother Israelis at all. All they do is hurt the Palestinian economy.

So forgive me if I am not so sympathetic to articles blaming a loss of business in Nablus on Israel. There are general Palestinian strikes practically every month, sometimes multiple times a month, sometimes for a couple of municipalities but often throughout the West Bank. No Arabic articles talk about how they affect the Palestinian economy. 

No shopkeepers are interviewed about whether they agree with the strikes or not. No economists are consulted to opine on whether a general strike twice a month drops the Palestinian GNP by 5 or 10%. 

Imagine how different the Palestinian territories would be if journalists were allowed to cover a story like that.










						Palestinians care about their economy....but only when they can blame Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 1, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Why should anyone donate money to arabs-moslems who use children as gee-had soldiers?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2022)

Israeli forces getting proactive in dealing with Islamic terrorism. 











						West Bank: 10 terrorism suspects nabbed in latest IDF raid - I24NEWS
					

Illegally stored firearms confiscated throughout territory




					www.i24news.tv
				




Israeli security forces carried out the latest series of raids in the West Bank overnight Wednesday, arresting 10 suspected Palestinian terrorists and confiscating unlawfully stored firearms throughout the territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 2, 2022)

Over the summer, the Jerusalem Media and Communications Center surveyed Palestinians and asked them, out of a list of prominent potential successors to Mahmoud Abbas, how much they trust them.

The results are abysmal for nearly everyone who has a chance to be the next leader of the PA, the PLO and Fatah.




> Q17. How much trust do you have in the following people: Much, somewhat, no trust or don’t know?
> 
> 1. Mahmoud Al Aloul
> Much trust 8.0
> ...


The only person they really trust is a terrorist, in Israeli prison for his part in murdering five Israelis.

The only one they somewhat trust, Mostafa Barghouti, is General Secretary of the Palestinian National Initiative and would be considered a moderate by most Westerners; he is not a terrorist and says he does not support violence. 











						The only leader that Palestinians would trust is a terrorist in prison
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 2, 2022)

The terrorist in this case was Habis Abdel Hafeez Youssef Rayan, who is 54 years old.

It is unusual for a man of that age to be directly involved in a terrorist attack. What could be his motivation, and will this be the start of a new wave of older male terrorists?

According to the Palestinian Shams news agency, two of Rayan's sons are members of Islamic Jihad from the town of Beit Dukko. One is Qusay Rayan, who is in Israeli prison, and Assem Rayan, who was released from prison.

I assume this is Assem with Habis.






Abu Ali Express notes that someone named Ra’ed Yosef Rayan, of Beit Dukko, has been on a hunger strike for administrative detention and that detention was just extended yesterday. It seems likely that Ra'ed is another relative of Habis, but it seems unlikely that he would go on a suicide attack for a nephew's detention extension when his own son has been in prison for longer.

When young Arab women attack soldiers at checkpoints, it is often discovered afterwards that they had faced some sort of humiliation - often caught in an illicit relationship - and their "martyrdom" is an attempt to end their shame. We will not learn it from Palestinian media, but it is possible that Habis Rayan was facing serious business problems or bankruptcy, and this is a surefire method to ensure a salary for his family for as long as the Palestinian Authority exists. 

One person isn't a trend, but we need to see if other older Palestinian men decide to follow Habis - especially since he is getting widely praised in Palestinian media as a heroic martyr.


(full article online)









						Today's car ramming terrorist was 54 years old. Is this something to worry about?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 2, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the summer, the Jerusalem Media and Communications Center surveyed Palestinians and asked them, out of a list of prominent potential successors to Mahmoud Abbas, how much they trust them.
> 
> The results are abysmal for nearly everyone who has a chance to be the next leader of the PA, the PLO and Fatah.
> 
> ...


Mostafa Barghouti ran against Abbas in the last election. He received half the votes as Abbas in a very sketchy election. Abbas was pimped by the US and Israel as a man who could bring peace. Where Abbas could freely travel the territory in his campaign, Barghouti was detained, beaten, and arrested by Israel.

Amjad Atallah Interviews Mustafa Barghouti​

Mustafa Barghouti, 'New Intifada' emerging​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2022)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. Martyrdom. Victory.

It's gettin' old, Bunky.











						Fatah Secretary In Jenin Ata Abu Rumeileh: All The Palestinian Factions Are Coordinating In Every Region To Confront The Occupation; We Are Prepared For Martyrdom And For Victory
					

Fatah’s secretary in Jenin, Ata Abu Rumeileh, said in an October 27, 2022 interview that aired on Awda TV (Palestinian A...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Secretary In Jenin Ata Abu Rumeileh: All The Palestinian Factions Are Coordinating In Every Region To Confront The Occupation; We Are Prepared For Martyrdom And For Victory


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 3, 2022)

[ The Culture of Heroism by Murder ]

Terrorist Uday Al-Tamimi murdered 18-year-old female Israeli soldier Sgt. Noa Lazar and wounded an Israeli security guard in a shooting attack in northern Jerusalem last month. Ten days later he attacked again, wounding another Israeli security guard in Ma’ale Adumim, a suburb of Jerusalem, before being shot and killed by guards in the ensuing exchange of fire. 

Because of his attacks, Al-Tamimi has already been featured in a question on a physics test in a Palestinian school. Students were asked to calculate “the path of the Martyr” from his home to his last attack: 









> Headline: “Picture: The operation of Martyr Uday Al-Tamimi is a math question in a physics test”
> “A picture was published on social media of a physics test for students at one of Palestine’s schools, which includes a question on the operation (i.e., terror attack) carried out by Martyr Uday Al-Tamimi in Jerusalem...”
> The article includes a picture of the physics test question, which reads:
> “B. The adjacent diagram presents t*he path of Martyr Uday Al-Tamimi*, who set out from the Shuafat refugee camp towards the entrance to the settlement Ma’ale Adumim according to the attached drawing. *Calculate*:
> ...


This is an illustrative example of how Palestinian youth are taught that terrorist murderers are heroes – a PA policy, as Palestinian Media Watch has exposed for decades. In this matter-of-fact way, through an “innocent” question in a test, the terrorist “Martyr’s” attacks were glorified.  











						In physics test, Palestinian students asked to calculate the distance a terrorist murderer traveled to commit his next terror attack | PMW Analysis
					

physics test and Palestinian students




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 3, 2022)

This morning, three Israeli policemen were injured during a stabbing attack in Jerusalem as they confronted an Arab man acting suspiciously. The terrorist,  Amer Hussam Badr (Halabiya), was shot and killed.

Badr was a civil engineering student at Birzeit University. Students there held a large demonstration for his "martyrdom."




The university itself issued a statement - a statement of support for terrorism.




> The family of Birzeit University, management, staff and students, especially the College of Engineering and Technology, mourns *with great pride* its *martyr *Amer Hussam Badr, a student in the Department of Civil Engineering, who was martyred today from his injury by the occupation bullets in the occupied city of Jerusalem.






(h/t Adam Albiya)


They are proud that one of their students went to Jerusalem with a knife with the intention of killing Jews. 

Birzeit University  has large Hamas and Fatah factions who often square off against each other. it has sponsored "art exhibitions" that include explicit pro-terror messages. 




Now we see that Birzeit doesn't just tolerate student terror support, but celebrates terrorist attacks themselves. 

Despite this, or perhaps because of it, Birzeit has partnership agreements with dozens of other schools in Europe. 






The progressive universities of Europe don't seem to be bothered by working with a Palestinian university that celebrates and encourages terror.










						Palestinian Birzeit University expresses "pride" that today's Jerusalem terrorist was a student of theirs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 4, 2022)

Another Islamic terrorist has retired from the gee-had. 

Snappy military style uniforms and goofy headbands while playing Islamic terrorist are all fun and games until they're not.








						Wanted Senior Palestinian Islamic Jihad Member Killed in Jenin During Israeli Military Operation | FDD's Long War Journal
					

A joint Israeli military and Israeli Security Agency operation in Jenin on Thursday led to the death of Palestinian Islamic Jihad commander Farouk Salameh.



					www.longwarjournal.org
				





Wanted Senior Palestinian Islamic Jihad Member Killed in Jenin During Israeli Military Operation​BY JOE TRUZMAN | November 3, 2022 | Jtruzman@fdd.org | @JoeTruzman




On Thursday, the Israeli military in partnership with other affiliated security agencies launched an operation in Jenin to capture Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) commander Farouk Salameh who was wanted for his involvement in the shooting death of an Israeli counter-terrorism officer earlier this year.
According to a joint Israeli Security Agency (ISA) and IDF statement, Israeli forces raided a building where they suspected Salameh was located. An armed clash ensued and Salameh fled the scene. During the search for his whereabouts, Salameh was found and subsequently killed by gunfire after he drew his weapon on Israeli forces


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2022)

What Is The Lions’ Den and Why Now​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 4, 2022)

Never missing an opportunity to make the themselves out to be complete buffoons. 










						UN Concerned About Number of Palestinians Killed This Year — Doesn’t Say That 95% Were Terrorists
					

(From left) “Equiano.Stories” producer Mati Kochavi, Israel’s Ambassador to the United Nations Gilad Erdan and New York City Mayor Eric …




					www.algemeiner.com
				




UN Concerned About Number of Palestinians Killed This Year — Doesn’t Say That 95% Were Terrorists


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 4, 2022)

*The Palestinians have a new celeb terrorist murderer - Uday Al-Tamimi*


*Palestinian youths are shaving their heads to look like murderer Al-Tamimi; Parents shaved toddler’s head in gesture to dead terrorist murderer*
*Fatah leader Tawfiq Tirawi: “The cost of liberating the homeland is blood… for its sake the cost of our lives is insignificant”*
*PA vows more terrorists: Terrorist murderer Uday Al-Tamimi “died as a Martyr and we will give birth to another 1,000 Udays”*

*PA editorial praised murderer as “personifying heroism” and stressed that his terror attacks are an expression of “shining Palestinianess,” “national education,” and “ethics of struggle”*

*PA daily: Murderer’s name “is engraved in the Palestinian memory” and “tens of thousands of children in Palestine will be named after you”*
*PA TV song in honor of murderer: “This is our hero… Be blessed, man of heroic acts*
Uday Al-Tamimi is the PA and Fatah’s newest celebrity terrorist. The reason for his fame is that he murdered 18-year-old female Israeli soldier Sgt. Noa Lazar and wounded an Israeli security guard at the Shuafat checkpoint in northern Jerusalem last month, and ten days later wounded another Israeli security guard in Ma’ale Adumim, before being shot and killed by guards.

Terrorist Al-Tamimi’s murder of Lazar in a surprise shooting, his roaming free for more than a week, and his final attack on Israeli security guards have earned him a place in the PA’s spotlight of “heroes.” Not only have PA and Fatah officials praised him and his attacks, but Palestinian youth have adopted a trend of shaving their heads to look like Al-Tamimi. And not just youth – official PA TV broadcast a video of a toddler having its head shaved as a tribute to the murderer Al-Tamimi, while a song lauding him was played in the background:

















> *Man: *“Listen Uday [Al-Tamimi], Uday. This is for Uday.”
> *Lyrics:* “Power, courage, bravery, and manliness
> He did not feel frustration for [even] a moment
> He humiliated your [Israeli] soldiers
> ...


The PA supported this trend with a cartoon that highlighted the shaved head as the terrorist’s trademark: 






(full article online)










						The Palestinians have a new celeb terrorist murderer - Uday Al-Tamimi | PMW Analysis
					

celeb terrorists




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 4, 2022)

Palestinian Authority security forces arrested five students from Birzeit University in Ramallah this week, including a journalist, during a protest organized by the Hamas-affiliated organization that heads the student council.

The demonstration on Sunday was against the continued detention of three student activists.

Among those arrested was Hatem Hamdan, a photojournalist and communications student at Birzeit who had been covering the protest as a freelancer when he was detained.

(full article online)










						PA’s arrest of journalist covering protest is latest in ongoing crackdown on dissent
					

Hamas-linked students and a reporter were arrested this week during a rally at Birzeit University




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

There's now something called the Falcons' Nest.

Stay tuned for the Pigs' Pen. .




A new militant organization based in Tulkarm calling itself The Falcons' Nest issued a statement proclaiming its formation. The group has already claimed attacks against IDF posts.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 5, 2022)

The Palestinian Authority on Saturday banned Palestinian activists from participating in a video conference in Ramallah to demand reforms and elections for the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).


PA security officers arrested two prominent activists, Omar Assaf and Bashar al-Takrouri, and confiscated the mobile phone of another activist, Jamileh Abed. Several journalists who came to cover the event were briefly detained by the officers.


The crackdown is seen as part of the PA leadership’s efforts to silence its critics and prevent gatherings organized by opposition groups and figures.


(full article online)










						Palestinian Authority arrests activists for demanding reforms, elections
					

PA security officers arrested two prominent activists, Omar Assaf and Bashar al-Takrouri, and confiscated the mobile phone of another activist, Jamileh Abed.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 5, 2022)

[ Can anyone imagine the Jewish refugee camps where Jews were forced into in Greece, etc by the British being like this? ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 6, 2022)

A young Palestinian girl sent a message to her imprisoned father via official PA TV’s program, _Giants of Endurance _– a program entirely for and about imprisoned terrorists. The girl dedicated to her father a song promoting terror with the words: “Daddy gave me a present, a machine gun and a rifle”– young girl sings to imprisoned father,” and which vowed “victory over America and Israel”: 














> *Daughter of prisoner Muntasir Abu Azzoum:* “I want to dedicate a song to dad:
> Daddy gave me a present, a machine gun and a rifle.
> When I am big, I will join the Liberation Army.
> The Liberation Army taught us how to defend our homeland.
> ...


_The girl is the daughter of Muntasir Abu Azzoum – a Palestinian imprisoned in Israel. PMW was unable to determine the nature of his crimes. _

Palestinian Media Watch has reported on other very young Palestinian children singing this and similar songs in the past, including Fatah Central Committee member Tawfiq Tirawi’s pride in his two-year-old grandson singing a similar song with the words: "Daddy, buy me a machine gun and a rifle, so that I will defeat Israel and the Zionists."  

This is consistent with what PMW has repeatedly reported that it is PA/Fatah policy to educate the young Palestinian generation to favor violence and terror as the best means to “ achieve victory over” Israel. 

Last year, PMW exposed another young girl reciting a poem to her imprisoned uncle. Her message also promoted use of violence – “our rifles are on our shoulders,” glorified terrorists - “I swear by the Jihad fighters and prisoners," and ended with a promise: “We will trample the necks of the Zionists”:







> *Rama:* “I send greetings to all the male and female prisoners and especially to my uncle Ayman [Al-Dik]... and I dedicate a poem to them with sounds of joy:
> Do not think that the prison has humiliated us,
> *Our rifles are on our shoulders, *and our spoons [to dig out of prison] are in our hands
> I swear by your head, Ayman, and *by the Jihad fighters and prisoners *
> ...












						“Daddy gave me a present, a machine gun and a rifle”– young girl sing to imprisoned father | PMW Analysis
					

"Presents to kids"




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2022)

The Palestinians call Israel "48" as in 1948 occupied Palestine.

I have seen nothing showing this to be incorrect.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians call Israel "48" as in 1948 occupied Palestine.
> 
> I have seen nothing showing this to be incorrect.



I call Palestinians whiney losers.

I have seen nothing showing this to be incorrect.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I call Palestinians whiney losers.
> 
> I have seen nothing showing this to be incorrect.


Is deflection all you got?

Sad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Is deflection all you got?
> 
> Sad.



Deflection?

What could deflect from Arab, whiney, loser Palestinianism?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Deflection?
> 
> What could deflect from Arab, whiney, loser Palestinianism?


You ducked addressing my post.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 7, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> You ducked addressing my post.



Your post was whiney Arab losers whining about losing.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 8, 2022)

[ When, oh When.....to terminate an organization poised only to make money and incite terrorism? ]


On October 25, terror groups in Gaza declared a general strike so that people could go to rallies and protest the deaths of Lion's Den terrorists in Nablus. 

The Hamas Ministry of Education issued a statement: "In response to the call of the national and Islamic factions, and in response to their call for a comprehensive strike, the Ministry of Education announces the suspension of studies during the afternoon and evening period in all public and private schools in the Gaza Strip *and UNRWA schools.*" This is "to mourn the souls of our righteous martyrs in the city of Nablus, and in solidarity with our people in the occupied West Bank who are subjected to criminal attacks by the Zionist occupation."

Shops and government facilities were also shut down.

This gives an idea of how little Hamas cares about the people, who are already struggling to make a living. 

And it also shows that UNRWA, ostensibly independent, goes along with whatever political moves Hamas tells it to do.










						UNRWA in Gaza went on strike in support of terrorists of Nablus
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 8, 2022)

A chilling testimony by the father of a teenage terrorist after his son’s death illustrates the tragic success of the PA’s brainwashing of youth to seek Martyrdom-death. Instead of encouraging youth to progress in life and “prepare for the future,” the PA teaches them that death for Allah and “Palestine” is superior: 



> *Mahmoud Al-Tamimi, father of 19-year-old terrorist “Martyr”:
> “Qusai completed the matriculation exams last year*[2021], and he worked for some time in a restaurant in Ramallah. He was beloved in the village, and *he never aspired to have a car or to have a home, or to prepare himself for the future. He aspired to Martyrdom*, and indeed he achieved it.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Oct. 26, 2022]


The teenage terrorist’s father also illustrated Palestinian parent’s willingness to sacrifice their children for the sake of “Palestine,” adding that his son actively chose death: 



> *“Our children exist to convey one message – that we will generously give all that we have so that the homeland will be liberated, as our rifle is Palestine’s rifle. I swear by Allah that this occupation will pass… Qusai chose to be a sacrifice for the sake of Palestine.”
> “We have nothing to give the homeland and the [Palestinian] cause other than this pure blood” *


Teen-Martyr Qusai Al-Tamimi’s mother expressed the same sentiments of support: 



> *“‘All my children and grandchildren will follow the path of Qusai”*


She explained that Qusai, who aspired Martyrdom-death, had shaved his head to look like another terrorist “Martyr,” Uday Al-Tamimi, who murdered 1.: 



> *“He went to shave his hair and said, ‘I want the haircut of a Martyr’” *
> *“He asked for Martyrdom, and he achieved it.” *


The official PA daily reinforced the Martyrdom message by writing about the teen’s death in the usual cult-like terms, saying the Martyr’s scent of musk is now “perfuming the streets”: 



> *“The village’s streets… became filled with the scent of his blood, which is perfumed with musk… ‘While charging forward and not fleeing’ (i.e., a sentence used repeatedly by the PA to describe terrorist murderer Uday Al-Tamimi) – this young lion responded to the call of the lions, and his fate was to ascend to Paradise.” *


Palestinian Media Watch has reported on this dangerous PA ideology numerous times, warning that Palestinian children are being abused by PA leaders who teach them they are destined for Martyrdom for “Palestine.” 

These recent statements by the parents of 19-year-old Palestinian terrorist “Martyr” Qusai Al-Tamimi - who was killed on Oct. 25, 2022 – reflect the success of the PA messages. Palestinian Media Watch has shown that this 19-year-old is not an exception as many Palestinian teenagers in recent months have gone on terror attacks hoping to “die for Palestine.” 


(full article online)






						“He never aspired… to prepare himself for the future. He aspired to Martyrdom” - Parents of dead teen terrorist | PMW Analysis
					

Parents urge their children to become a Martyr




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 8, 2022)

Hamas' Al Resalah quotes a Palestinian think tank "Muetta" that monitors "acts of resistance," proudly reporting:




> Resistance activities continued in the West Bank and occupied Jerusalem against the occupation forces and settlers during the last 24 hours.
> 
> The Palestinian Information Center "Muetta" monitored 29 acts of resistance in the West Bank and Jerusalem during the last 24 hours, most notably 3 shootings against the occupation forces, confronting settlers' attacks and destroying their vehicles.



Even Israeli media doesn't report on most of these incidents. 

Muetta listed the "acts of resistance" during October:




> Shootings 144
> A stabbing or attempted stabbing 3
> Run over or try to run over 3
> Operations planting or dropping explosive charges 36
> ...



This was more than double the 832 incidents they tallied in September.

There are dozens of Palestinian terror attacks daily. They brag about it. Yet the media only takes notice when Israel responds.













						Palestinian media brags of 29 attacks in 24 hours
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 9, 2022)

[ Making athletes miserable.  Because you hate Jews ]

During the recent Asian Under 23 Fencing Championship, fencers from Kuwait refused to compete against Israeli opponents. The PA considered this an “awe-inspiring and noble position.” In fact, the PA was so pleased with this that the PLO Supreme Council for Youth and Sports Jibril Rajoub apparently instructed the Chairman of the Palestinian Fencing Association Daoud Mitwali to “honor” them: 



> *“On behalf of Chairman of the Palestine Olympic Committee Jibril Rajoub, Chairman of the Palestinian Fencing Association Daoud Mitwali honored the Kuwaiti fencers who refused to compete against Israeli fencers in international competitions… *
> Daoud Mitwali thanked the fencers *on behalf of Head of the [PLO] Supreme Council for Youth and Sports Jibril Rajoub for their awe-inspiring and noble position and for their stepping down from competing against the Israeli fencers out of opposition to normalization in the field of sports.* He said that* this position is appreciated by Rajoub and the Palestinian sports community.* Mitwali also conveyed to them the blessings of Secretary-General of the Supreme Council [for Youth and Sports] Minister Issam Al-Qaddumi.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Oct. 11, 2022]


It is important to note that Mitwali specifically mentioned that the refusal to compete against Israelis was “appreciated by Rajoub.” Palestinian Media Watch has exposed that Rajoub avidly advocates against “normalization” with Israel in every sporting forum. In many instances, Rajoub’s anti-normalization stance breach the rules and regulations of the different sporting bodies and PMW has submitted complaints to FIFA and the International Olympic Committee against him over his position. 

_*The following is a longer excerpt of the report on the PA’s appreciation of the Kuwaiti fencers' refusal to meet Israelis in the fencing arena:*_ 



> *Headline: *“On the sidelines of the Asian Under 23 Fencing Championship – Palestine honors fencers from Kuwait who oppose normalization”
> *“On behalf of Chairman of the Palestine Olympic Committee Jibril Rajoub*, Chairman of the Palestinian Fencing Association Daoud Mitwali honored the Kuwaiti fencers who refused to compete against Israeli fencers in international competitions. The honoring took place on the sidelines of the Asian Under 23 Fencing Championship, which is being held in [Kuwait City,] the capital of Kuwait…
> Daoud Mitwali thanked the fencers on behalf of Head of the [PLO] Supreme Council for Youth and Sports Jibril Rajoub for *their awe-inspiring and noble position and for their stepping down from competing against the Israeli fencers out of opposition to normalization in the field of sports*. He said that *this position is appreciated by Rajoub and the Palestinian sports community.* Mitwali also conveyed to them the blessings of Secretary-General of the Supreme Council [for Youth and Sports] Minister Issam Al-Qaddumi.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Oct. 11, 2022]









						No normalization! PA honors fencers who refused to compete against Israelis | PMW Analysis
					

PA doesn't want any normalization with Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2022)

Hamas recently arrested two men for firing rockets at Israel, demonstrating the terror group’s pragmatism but not moderation.

Hamas, a Muslim Brotherhood offshoot, does have ideological red lines, but it also tries to find practical solutions to its predicament when dealing with a far more powerful Israeli military.

“It is clear that Hamas is not now interested in conflict with Israel,” Ido Zelkovitz, head of the Middle East Studies program at Max Stern Yezreel Valley College, told JNS.

He added that one of the top priorities for Hamas is a deal that would see its prisoners released by Israel.

“Such a deal would be a political victory and give it a boost in its competition with the Palestinian Authority,” said Zelkovitz, who is also a research fellow at the Chaikin Chair for Geostrategy at the University of Haifa.

Hamas security forces arrested two Palestinians on Sunday after they fired four rockets at Israeli on Thursday, violating the ceasefire and prompting a retaliatory attack by Israel, a source in Gaza told AFP.

“The Palestinian factions have nothing to do with these rockets, which are aimed at giving the occupation [Israel] an excuse for continuing the aggression,” the source said.

The rockets were fired just hours after Likud Party head Benjamin Netanyahu won the Nov. 1 Knesset election and just days after Israeli forces killed an Islamic Jihad leader in Nablus, in Samaria.

Kobi Michael, a senior researcher at Israel’s Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) at Tel Aviv University, agrees, saying it is not surprising that Hamas is not interested in a war at the moment.

“Hamas wants to utilize the calm to continue improving the economic reality and standard of living in the Gaza Strip,” said Michael.

“Hamas also wants to rebuild its military capacities damaged dramatically during ‘Operation Guardian of the Walls,'” the aerial war with Israel in May 2021, he added.

In addition, continued Michael, “Hamas is interested in using the opportunity and continue weakening Islamic Jihad, its main political adversary [in Gaza].”


(full article online)











						Why is Hamas arresting fighters firing rockets at Israel?
					

Muslim Brotherhood movements tend to avoid uninterrupted jihad and prefer a patient strategy of building grassroots support through social services and educational institutions.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2022)

The Palestinian Authority Embassy in Malaysia has attempted to evade responsibility for failuring to rebuild Al-Remal Clinic in the besieged Gaza Strip nearly one year after receiving funds to do so from Malaysia.

The embassy issued a statement yesterday after the Malaysian Consultative Council for Islamic Organisations demanded clarifications from the Palestinian Authority on the fate of the five million Malaysian Ringgit ($1.12 million) donated by Malaysia to retore the clinic in October last year.

The embassy said in its statement that its role was limited to "coordination, arranging for meetings and reviewing the terms of the agreement" signed between the Palestinian Authority and the Malaysian Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

It added that after signing the agreement, the Malaysian foreign ministry had transferred the fund to the Palestinian Authority's Finance Ministry.

"As soon as the embassy was informed through an official letter that the [Malaysian] donation had been received, the embassy confirmed the receipt to the Malaysian Ministry of Foreign Affairs through an official letter supported by documents issued by the beneficiary bank," the statement added.

Earlier, the head of the Malaysian Consultative Council for Islamic Organisations  Mohd Azmi Abdel Hamid demanded "clarifications" as to why the PA had not restored Al-Remal Clinic in Gaza despite receiving the Malaysian donation.

Abdel Hamid's demand came after a Palestinian newspaper revealed that the Palestinian Authority in Ramallah had cancelled the project.

Al-Remal Clinic was badly damaged after several buildings surrounding the compound were completely destroyed by Israeli air strikes in May 2021.

(full article online)









						Malaysia: Where is the $1m sent to PA to restore the Gaza medical clinic?
					

The Palestinian Authority Embassy in Malaysia has attempted to evade responsibility for failuring to rebuild Al-Remal Clinic in the besieged Gaza Strip nearly one year after receiving funds to do so f...




					www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 10, 2022)

Terrorist Habes Rayyan ran over and wounded an Israeli army officer with his car near Jerusalem earlier this month. Rayyan then got out of his car with an ax to attack the officer as he lay wounded on the ground, but the officer managed to shoot and kill Rayyan. Even though the attack was caught on security cameras, the PA is portraying terrorist Habes Rayyan as an innocent victim, not mentioning his terror attack: 
















[EladHumi twitter account, Nov. 02, 2022]​
Although the terrorist is seen attacking, the PA has described him as “a civilian” who was killed by “gun-toting Israeli soldiers” and “shot by the Israeli occupation forces.” He therefore “died as a Martyr” and “ascended to Heaven.” Neither the official PA daily nor the official PA news agency bothered to mention his attack.

Contrary to the PA’s reports, the terrorist’s brother openly spoke of his brother’s attack, saying that “the value of the homeland and of Jihad” is what motivated his ax-wielding car rammer terrorist brother: 



> *Brother of terrorist Habes Rayyan: *“Today we brought to his wedding (i.e., a Martyr's funeral is considered his wedding to the 72 Virgins in Paradise in Islam) our brother [Habes Rayyan], who ascended to Heaven as a Martyr following the crime that the occupation committed against him…
> He received a national and religious education at home.* He grew up in a religious family that knows the value of the homeland, the value of the land, the value of Ribat, and the value of Jihad…* He had great honor and pride. He did not agree to accepting humiliation. In my estimation, *this background in which my brother grew up is one of the main reasons that led to what he did* (i.e., terror attack) – his love for the homeland and the land, his pride, his honor, his fortitude.”
> [Official PA TV, _Good Morning Jerusalem_, Nov. 4, 2022]​


The PA also described 3 other terrorists as innocent people “who were shot by the occupation” - one of them a celebrated murderer:



> “The Jerusalem District documented 3 Martyrs who were shot by the occupation and ascended to Heaven …The district said that the Martyrs were Fayez Khaled Damdoum (i.e., terrorist, threw Molotov cocktails at Israeli soldiers), 18, from the town of Al-Eizariya southeast of occupied Jerusalem; Uday Al-Tamimi (i.e., terrorist, murdered 1), 22, from the town of Anata (i.e., neighborhood in northern Jerusalem); and Barakat Musa Oudeh (i.e., terrorist, wounded 5 Israeli soldiers), 49, from the town of Al-Eizariya.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Nov. 3, 2022]​


The PA often portrays dead terrorists as innocent victims of Israeli “executions.” Palestinian Media Watch has documented that the PA libels as “summary executions” cases when terrorists are killed during their attacks, ignoring the actual attack.

For example, when terrorist Nidal Ja’afreh was killed while trying to murder an Israeli on a bus by stabbing him with a screwdriver, official PA TV claimed that he was “executed in cold blood”:







> *Official PA TV reporter:* “First, the only certain fact as of this moment is that this was a summary execution. Today a summary execution at the hands of a settler took place. The summary execution policy has been the law and ideology of the occupation government for a number of years.”
> [Official PA TV, _Reporters in the Field_, March 31, 2022]​


*Habes Rayyan* - 54-year-old Palestinian terrorist who ran over and wounded an Israeli army officer with his car at Makkabim checkpoint between Modiin and Jerusalem on Nov. 2, 2022. Rayyan then got out of his car with an ax to continue attacking the officer as he lay wounded on the ground, but the officer managed to shoot and kill Rayyan in self-defense. The attack was captured by security cameras. Rayyan reportedly had two Islamic Jihad terrorist prisoner sons.











						PA rewrites history (again!): Car rammer who attacked injured victim with ax portrayed as victim | PMW Analysis
					

Car ramming injurer IDF soldier




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

US Midterms: Three Palestinian-American Lawmakers Win US Congress Seats
					

US Midterms: Three Palestinian-Americans, Rashida Tlaib, Ruwa Rumman and Abdelnasser Rashid, won US congress seats in the country’s midterm elections on Tues...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians call Israel "48" as in 1948 occupied Palestine.
> 
> I have seen nothing showing this to be incorrect.


That’s because you’re ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

Another Pally Islamic terrorist taken out.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That’s because you’re ignorant of the facts.


Please enlighten me.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Please enlighten me.


You have identified yourself as un-enlighten-able.

Identify any sovereign Pally territory that was, or is, occupied.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

😂


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You have identified yourself as un-enlighten-able.
> 
> Identify any sovereign Pally territory that was, or is, occupied.


Ya see, there is all of the information I requested.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You have identified yourself as un-enlighten-able.
> 
> Identify any sovereign Pally territory that was, or is, occupied.


All of it.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ya see, there is all of the information I requested.


My question was one you have danced around before. 

Your pointless cutting and pasting of silly emoticons is your usual response.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> All of it.


Pointless.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

More Pally welfare fraud.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Pointless.


Link or you are lying.

Your choice.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> All of it.



They never had any under the Turks, none under the Jordanians and none under the Israelis.

They are really good at whining though. And mooching. Did I mention the whining?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Link or you are lying.
> 
> Your choice.


Nice duck.

I knew you would cut and paste your usual slogans.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They never had any under the Turks, none under the Jordanians and none under the Israelis.


Links?

Of course not.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nice duck.
> 
> I knew you would cut and paste your usual slogans.


You've got nothing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Links?
> 
> Of course not.



I have no links to Palestinian sovereignty before the Turks, under the Turks, Jordanians or Israelis.

And neither do you. That's why we're all laughing at you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I have no links to Palestinian sovereignty before the Turks, under the Turks, Jordanians or Israelis.
> 
> And neither do you. That's why we're all laughing at you.


Sovereignty was ceded to the Palestinians in 1924. There have been no treaties since. All of Palestine is unceded territory.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sovereignty was ceded to the Palestinians in 1924. There have been no treaties since. All of Palestine is unceded territory.



*Sovereignty was ceded to the Palestinians in 1924. *

Cool story. Link?

*There have been no treaties since. *

Or before. Just a bunch of whining losers.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Sovereignty was ceded to the Palestinians in 1924. *
> 
> Cool story. Link?
> 
> ...


Why do you post here when you know so little?

What happened in 1924?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why do you post here when you know so little?
> 
> What happened in 1924?



If you have proof the Palestinians ever held any territory, post it.

I'll wait.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If you have proof the Palestinians ever held any territory, post it.
> 
> I'll wait.


Sure, Palestine's international borders with Syria and Lebanon was set by an agreement between Britain and France in 1920.

Article 25 of the Mandate allowed Britain to divide the Mandate into Palestine and Transjordan. That international border was set in 1922.

In 1906 the international border between the Ottoman Empire and Egypt was agreed. When the territory was ceded to Palestine in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne, that became the border between Palestine and Egypt.

The Citizenship Order of 1925 affirmed the Palestinian's nationality and citizenship.

Links on request.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sovereignty was ceded to the Palestinians in 1924. There have been no treaties since. All of Palestine is unceded territory.


The same nonsense claim you cut and paste into multiple threads.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, Palestine's international borders with Syria and Lebanon was set by an agreement between Britain and France in 1920.
> 
> Article 25 of the Mandate allowed Britain to divide the Mandate into Palestine and Transjordan. That international border was set in 1922.
> 
> ...


Why do you post here when you know so little?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Surprising no one.

President Trump had the bacic principle correct: Don't fund Islamic terrorists. He had the good sense to end the US payments to Islamic terrorists. 









						Palestinian Authority's textbooks glorify terror, antisemitism
					

The textbooks used show illustrations and demonstrations that incite violence "to teach" certain subjects.




					www.jpost.com
				




Palestinian Authority's textbooks glorify terror, antisemitism​The textbooks used show illustrations and demonstrations that incite violence "to teach" certain subjects.​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why do you post here when you know so little?


There is a Palestine and there are Palestinians.



> Guided by the purposes and principles of the Charter,
> 
> _Recalling_ its relevant resolutions which affirm the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination,
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> There is a Palestine and there are Palestinians.



It was Arafat in the late 1960's who invented pal'istanians. An invented people with an invented national identity invented by an Egyptian.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Muhammad will now be just another wannabe doing his gee-had from a prison cell. 












						Israeli security forces arrest Islamic Jihad operative for arming Samaria terror cells
					

Rioters hurled stones and an explosive device at Israeli troops during the arrest raid near Jenin.The post Israeli security forces arrest Islamic Jihad operative for arming Samaria terror cells appeared




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com
				




The suspect, Muhammad Abu Zina, was freed from an Israeli prison in August, and promptly resumed “significant terrorism activity,” according to the Israel Defense Forces

​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Eh! They're replaceable. That's what gee-had summer camp is for.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 13, 2022)

On the occasion of “Palestinian National Women’s Day,” both Abbas’ Fatah Movement and the PLO made a point of highlighting female terrorists. Fatah, the biggest party within the PLO, stressed that the achievements of two murderers and a bomber is proof of the equal opportunities for women in the PA. In a video, a female Fatah host mentioned the following three women terrorists as proof that “Fatah did not exclude the Palestinian women,” while photos of them were shown on screen: 

*Dalal Mughrabi* - terrorist who led murder of 37, 12 of them children

*Zakiya Shammout* - terrorist, involved in murder of 1

*Fatima Barnawi* - terrorist, placed bomb in movie theater


















> *Fatah host:*“The Fatah Movement has included the Palestinian women in all fields of the struggle... The Fatah women participated in the struggle and the battles on the ground, and they carried the pen and the sword. Here [were] Zakiya Shammout (i.e., terrorist, involved in murder of 1), Fatima Barnawi (i.e., terrorist, placed bomb in movie theater), Dalal Mughrabi (i.e., terrorist who led murder of 37, 12 of them children), and a long list of female self-sacrificing fighters. Fatah did not exclude the Palestinian women. On the contrary, they were present in every form of struggle... They participated in heroic battles and reached senior positions in the Palestinian revolution.”
> [Facebook page of the Fatah Commission of Information and Culture,
> Oct. 24, 2022]​



(full article online )









						Fatah: 3 female terrorists, who murdered dozens, prove equal opportunities for women in the PA | PMW Analysis
					

female terrorists




					palwatch.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, Palestine's international borders with Syria and Lebanon was set by an agreement between Britain and France in 1920.
> 
> Article 25 of the Mandate allowed Britain to divide the Mandate into Palestine and Transjordan. That international border was set in 1922.
> 
> ...



*Sure, Palestine's international borders with Syria and Lebanon was set by an agreement between Britain and France in 1920.*

Post the agreement.

*Article 25 of the Mandate allowed Britain to divide the Mandate into Palestine and Transjordan. That international border was set in 1922.*

How many Palestinians wrote or signed the Mandate?

*In 1906 the international border between the Ottoman Empire and Egypt was agreed. *

Palestine wasn't a party to the agreement?

*When the territory was ceded to Palestine in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne, that became the border between Palestine and Egypt.*

Neat. Who signed the treaty on the Palestinian side?
*
The Citizenship Order of 1925 affirmed the Palestinian's nationality and citizenship.*

When did the Order come to an end?

*Links on request.*

Please, post them all.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> There is a Palestine and there are Palestinians.



There is Oz and there are unicorns.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Sure, Palestine's international borders with Syria and Lebanon was set by an agreement between Britain and France in 1920.*
> 
> Post the agreement.


Franco-British Agreement on Lebanon-Palestine Border (1920) - English and French​


			https://www.ecf.org.il/media_items/698


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh, dear. The Islamic terrorists are warning of a ''possible-point-of-no-return''. 

From where?

Oh, dear. What's next? Will the Islamic terrorists warn everyone about ''Opening the Gates of Hell''? ;<snicker>

Does the ''possible-point-of-no-return'' mean the Islamic terrorists will attack Israelis? They're already doing that. 

Does the ''possible-point-of-no-return'' mean the Islamic terrorists will petition the UN to demand the Usraelis not respond to Islamic terrorist attacks?





			Palestinian Authority blames Israel for tensions and warns of a possible «point of no return.»
		


The Palestinian Authority Presidency has blamed Israel for the recent spike in tensions and violence in the area and warned that the situation could escalate into "a major explosion" and "a point of no return" with "devastating consequences for all."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Franco-British Agreement on Lebanon-Palestine Border (1920) - English and French​
> 
> 
> https://www.ecf.org.il/media_items/698







You have another link?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Article 25 of the Mandate allowed Britain to divide the Mandate into Palestine and Transjordan. That international border was set in 1922.*
> 
> How many Palestinians wrote or signed the Mandate?


Irrelevant, that was before 1924.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Irrelevant, that was before 1924.



No Palestinians existed before 1924?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 725257
> 
> You have another link?


It worked for me.



> 1924 League of Nations - Treaty Series. 355
> No. 564. - FRANCO-BRITISH CONVENTION 1 ON CERTAIN POINTS CONNECTED WITH THE MANDATES FOR SYRIA AND THE LEBANON, PALESTINE AND MESOPOTAMIA, SIGNED AT PARIS,
> DECEMBER 23, 1920.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It worked for me.



I'm sure it works.
You have another one that works?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No Palestinians existed before 1924?


.... or after until 1967 when they were invented by an Egyptian.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It worked for me.


Trot out your Zebra again.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No Palestinians existed before 1924?


Legally speaking they were Ottoman subjects before the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'm sure it works.
> You have another one that works?


It is your browser that does not work.

I pasted a quote from that site.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Legally speaking they were Ottoman subjects before the Treaty of Lausanne.


Is that you're authoritative legal opinion?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is your browser that does not work.
> 
> I pasted a quote from that site.



I don't want a quote. I want the entire agreement.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The Citizenship Order of 1925 affirmed the Palestinian's nationality and citizenship.*
> 
> When did the Order come to an end?


Nationality and citizenship expire?

Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Nationality and citizenship expire?
> 
> Link?



When did the Order come to an end?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Is that you're authoritative legal opinion?


Not my opinion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> When did the Order come to an end?


I don't think that law has been repealed.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Not my opinion.


Opinions don't change the facts.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't think that law has been repealed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I don't want a quote. I want the entire agreement.


It is 9 pages. I don't think I can post it here.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 725271


Do you have a source for that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have a source for that?











						Palestinian Citizenship Order 1925 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestinian Citizenship Order 1925 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some problems here. One is that anybody can write into wikipedia.

That said. The Mandate was following international law.


> In international law, when a state is dissolved and new states are established, “the population follows the change of sovereignty in matters of nationality.”5 As a rule, therefore, citizens of the former state should automatically acquire the nationality of the successor state in which they had already been residing.
> 
> Nationality constitutes a legal bond that connects individuals with a specific territory, making them citizens of that territory. It is therefore imperative to examine the boundaries of Palestine in order to define the piece of land on which Palestinian nationality was established.



To "denationalize" Palestinians would violate international law.

The Mandate had no territory or sovereignty. It merely administered Palestine. Palestine existed after the Mandate handed Palestine over to the UN. There is nothing anywhere that says that the laws created on the behalf of Palestine would expire at the end of the Mandate The Mandate itself was temporary. Palestine was not.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> There are some problems here. One is that anybody can write into wikipedia.
> 
> That said. The Mandate was following international law.
> 
> ...


There are some problems here. There was no “denationalization”. 

The Mandate for Palestine never “handed over” anything to the UN. 

The Arab-Moslem occupation of the former Ottoman-Turk territory held no sovereignty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> There are some problems here. One is that anybody can write into wikipedia.
> 
> That said. The Mandate was following international law.
> 
> ...



*There are some problems here. One is that anybody can write into wikipedia.*

If you have a different, better source.....post it.

*The Mandate had no territory or sovereignty. It merely administered Palestine. *

But its citizenship order lasts forever? Weird


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> There are some problems here. One is that anybody can write into wikipedia.
> 
> That said. The Mandate was following international law.
> 
> ...



*To "denationalize" Palestinians would violate international law.*

Jordan and Egypt did it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> There are some problems here. There was no “denationalization”.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine never “handed over” anything to the UN.
> 
> The Arab-Moslem occupation of the former Ottoman-Turk territory held no sovereignty.





Hollie said:


> The Mandate for Palestine never “handed over” anything to the UN.


They did. RiccoR has posted the link several times.


Hollie said:


> The Arab-Moslem occupation of the former Ottoman-Turk territory held no sovereignty.


Link?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> They did. RiccoR has posted the link several times.


Link?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Link?




Like most things, it’s been explained to you multiple times across multiple threads and you remain befuddled. 

The land area you falsely represent as the Magical Kingdom of Pally’land was simply a Sanjak (administration area) of the Ottoman Turks. 

Link? Look for the other dozen times this has been spelled out for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Pally’land was simply a Sanjak (administration area) of the Ottoman Turks.


True until 1924. Then it was Palestine.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> True until 1924. Then it was Palestine.


No, it was not.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No, it was not.


Was not what?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Was not what?


Correct.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:
🤣



🤣


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm afraid Biden and the dems will want to offer the islamic terrorists more welfare money. 








						Will The Biden Admin Respond After Top Official In Terrorist-Linked Palestinian Group Called For ‘Defeat’ Of US?
					

Will The Biden Admin Respond After Top Official In Terrorist-Linked Palestinian Group Called For ‘Defeat’ Of US? Micaela Burrow on November 13, 2022




					www.shorenewsnetwork.com
				




A top coordinator of a terrorist-linked pro-Palestinian organization threatened the U.S. and called for its “defeat,” but two weeks later the Biden administration has yet to respond.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

Support the disposable Pally child soldiers. 










						The Palestinian Authority's child soldier strategy against Israel
					

With the PA feeding Palestinian children a steady diet of child soldier promotion, when the PA launches its terror waves it has a cadre of children ready to be called to action.




					www.google.com
				






The Palestinian Authority's child soldier strategy against Israel - opinion



With the PA feeding Palestinian children a steady diet of child soldier promotion, when the PA launches its terror waves it has a cadre of children ready to be called to action.


----------



## BackAgain (Nov 14, 2022)

Couldn’t this “history of” fairy tale be serialized?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

Honoring the sociopaths and misfits they breed.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking point.


Your usual cut and paste one-liner. Pointless and time-wasting.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 14, 2022)

The Cowardly Lions didn't last long.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2022)

The Islamic terrorist pallys have a continuous supply of disposable yutes. 














4:12 AM · Nov 9, 2022 from Israel·Twitter for iPhon


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 15, 2022)

[ Islam gone mad because they lost some conquered territory.  Death over life ]

There is “nothing more precious” than when your son dies “a Martyr for the homeland.”


This is what the PA expects parents to feel when their children are killed during their terror attacks, and this is the message the PA expects parents to publicly declare and pass on to others.



> “The mother of Martyr Salameh, like all the mothers of the Palestinian Martyrs, looks at her son for the last time. *She holds on and considers her son a Martyr for the homeland, which there is nothing more precious than it.*”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Nov. 6, 2022]​


The PA presents Palestinian parents, and especially mothers, as possessing a unique power based on an Islamic religious belief that enables them to smile when their terrorist children die, and rejoice over their “wedding” to the 72 Virgins in Paradise rather than marrying their betrothed in real life. The official PA daily said this is “an ability that is inherited by the Martyrs’ mothers,” who are different than other mothers:



> “The Martyr’s mother pushed her way between his friends in the hospital halls, and with a smile that did not leave her face called out: ‘Our groom is handsome, do not say he’s dark-skinned, where is the groom?’ *This is an ability that is inherited by the Martyrs’ mothers. They deviate from the rules of farewell and demonstrate such endurance while bidding farewell to their sons.*”


This particular character trait in Palestinian women has been highlighted by Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki as Palestinian Media Watch has exposed. Zaki praised Palestinian women for not grieving when losing their loved ones as do other women. 







> *Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki: *“Palestinian women are not like any other women in the world. All [the other] women worry about their loved ones, their children, and their husbands much more, and when they die even a natural death, [the women] tear at their cheeks and go crazy, [and call] “Allahu Akbar”. The Palestinian women, due to all the suffering and massacres that they have seen, view their children as insignificant compared to the homeland. [They] have seen great people die for the cause, and all they do is make sounds of joy for the Martyrs, be proud of Martyrdom, and sing for the grooms.”
> [Official Facebook page of Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki, April 29, 2021]​


The above text claiming “nothing is more precious” than when one’s son dies a “Martyr” was part of a report in the official PA paper entitled “the supreme wedding,” which told the story of Farouq Salameh* - *a 28-year-old Palestinian terrorist and senior commander of the Islamic Jihad terror organization who was involved in the murder of Israeli Police officer Noam Raz in Jenin on May 13, 2022. When Israeli security forces attempted to arrest Salameh, he shot at them and was killed by return fire.

Salameh was engaged and just two days away from his wedding but instead guests attended his Martyr funeral, which in Palestinian Islam is considered his “wedding” to the 72 Virgins in Paradise. The article in the official PA daily referred to it as:



> “The most supreme, most festive, and loftiest wedding of a groom who was not present at his wedding celebration.”



(full article online)









						PA: Marrying 72 Virgins in Paradise is better than marrying in life and having a real family | PMW Analysis
					

72 Virgins in Paradise




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 15, 2022)

This morning,  terrorist killed 3 Jews and injured others in Ariel.

The Palestinian Amad news site and others identify the terrorist as Muhammad Murad Sami Souf, 19. It says that he is a member of Fatah and his father was a leading Fatah figure who had been released from Israeli prison.

 Fatah has not yet taken responsibility, but it has praised the attack.



> This *heroic and courageous operation *is a natural response to the orgy of the occupation soldiers and settlers and their daily crimes against the Palestinian people, their land, and their Islamic and Christian sanctities.This heroic and qualitative attack confirms the continuation and escalation of the resistance act in the occupied West Bank, and that our Palestinian people are fully aware that resistance is the only way to protect the land and sanctities, and that it is capable of raising the cost of the occupation and defeating it.


Significantly, only yesterday Fatah issued a statement that incited Palestinians to violence, saying "independence and achieving sovereignty over the land of the Palestinian state is a legitimate right of our Palestinian people, and it is a goal that we will continue to struggle with determination and determination to achieve,* regardless of the sacrifices."*

Fatah has taken credit for numerous other attacks this year, issuing many "martyr posters."

There has been no difference in rhetoric or actions between Fatah and other terror groups like Islamic Jihad, Hamas and the PFLP during the current wave of attacks. 

Yet the West still pretends that Fatah is somehow more "moderate" than the other groups. Only the Fatah-linked Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades are designated as a terror group by the State Department, but not Fatah itself. 

This is because the world wants to maintain the fiction that the PLO - which is dominated by Fatah - is a peace partner, and it would be awkward to say that Abbas is a man of peace but that the political party he heads is a terror group.

The US, EU and PLO play into the fiction that these terror attacks have nothing to do with Fatah, making a distinction between rogue Fatah elements and official Fatah positions. The Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center describes this ambiguity:




> To understand the connection between Fatah and the Al Aqsa MArtyrs Brigades [AAMB,] a distinction has to be made between “official” Fatah, which is always conflicted because of the need display “resistance” activities while violating the ground rules agreed on with Israel, and Fatah operatives or security force operatives who ignore the official commitment. That duality is reflected in the inconsistent, diverse statements about the AAMB made by members of the Fatah movement. Some occasionally express reservations, and others publicly support, identify with and praise the armed “resistance,” while local Fatah branches support and openly aid it (al-Jazeera, August 9, 2022).





> The duality of the PA’s approach is also reflected in the way it responds to terrorist attacks for which the AAMB claim responsibility. Publicly, some of the senior PA figures condemn the attacks, primarily those carried out inside Israel territory, but often praise those who carry them out and represent them as role models and heroes who sacrifice their lives for the sake of the Palestinian people. The PA also issues mourning notices for them and senior Palestinian figures attend their funerals and go to the mourning tents to offer condolences. In the case of Ibrahim al-Nabulsi, AAMB leader in Nablus, Fatah even named its summer camps after him.



There's another reason why the West is reluctant to call out Fatah's clear support for these terror attacks. If every single Palestinian faction supports terror so explicitly, then Israel really cannot be blamed for concentrating on defending itself and its citizens - but the West wants to maintain the fiction that Israel is equally responsible for the violence, that it is a "cycle of violence" and not Israel responding to terror.

In the end, it is all politics and optics, and the West doesn't want to admit that the two state solution they want so desperately cannot work as long as one of the states is committed to destroy the other, one Jew at a time. 










						Fatah praises terror attack (and may be behind it.) What will it take for the EU and US to call Fatah a terror group?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2022)

I suppose with 17 Children and 65 Grandchildren, these lovely folks are fine with throwing a bunch of them onto the gee-had bonfire. 











						Hamas TV Airs Events Honoring Mothers Of Palestinian Terrorists, 'Martyrs' – Mother Of Slain Terrorists Says: I Will Happily Sacrifice My 17 Children, 65 Grandchildren For The Sake Of Palestine, Al-Aqsa Mosque
					

On November 3, 2022, Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas – Gaza) aired footage from simultaneous events honoring the mothers of Palestinia...




					www.memri.org
				




Hamas TV Airs Events Honoring Mothers Of Palestinian Terrorists, 'Martyrs' – Mother Of Slain Terrorists Says: I Will Happily Sacrifice My 17 Children, 65 Grandchildren For The Sake Of Palestine, Al-Aqsa Mosque


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:
Nationality and citizenship expire?

Link?



Toddsterpatriot said:


> When did the Order come to an end?


Military Proclamation Number 17 of 1949, Section 2, vested the King of Jordan with all the powers that were enjoyed by the King of England, his ministers and the High Commissioner of Palestine by the Palestine Order-in-Council, 1922. Section 5 of this law confirmed that *all laws, regulations and orders that were applicable in Palestine until the termination of the Mandate would remain in force until repealed or amended.*[38]


----------



## Hollie (Nov 16, 2022)

Knife and Vehicle-Ramming Attacks are "popular", at least according to the islamic terrorists.










						Fatah Official Sirhan Yousef: Resistance in the Form of Knife and Vehicle-Ramming Attacks, Popular Intifada – the Only Way to Liberate Palestine; Agreements with Israel Were a Step in the Struggle for the Liberation of Palestine in Its Entirety
					

Fatah’s political relations chief Sirhan Yousef said in a November 6, 2022 show on Al-Alam TV (Iran) that Fatah’s milita...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Official Sirhan Yousef: Resistance in the Form of Knife and Vehicle-Ramming Attacks, Popular Intifada – the Only Way to Liberate Palestine; Agreements with Israel Were a Step in the Struggle for the Liberation of Palestine in Its Entirety


----------



## Hollie (Nov 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> Nationality and citizenship expire?
> 
> Link?
> ...


"Quoting" your own "quotes"?

P F Tinmore said:
"I'm going to hold my breath and stomp my feet until someone agrees that the state of pallyland has been invented... at various times... clip clip, clip clop,, I'll trot out my Zebra to prove it".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> Nationality and citizenship expire?
> 
> Link?
> ...



*Nationality and citizenship expire?*

The mandate expired?

Section 5 of this law confirmed that *all laws, regulations and orders that were applicable in Palestine until the termination of the Mandate would remain in force until repealed or amended.*

The King announced the Palestinians were citizens of Palestine? Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 16, 2022)

As a general rule, most societies are horrified when members of its security forces engage in simple crimes, and are shaken to the core when those same security forces participate in violent acts of terror. The Palestinian Authority is an exception to the rule. In the PA, the participation of members of the PA Security Forces in acts of terror against Israel, Israelis, and anyone else who happens to be in their path, is the source of tremendous pride.

While Palestinian Media Watch has regularly exposed the involvement of members of the PA Security Forces in terror, it is sometimes difficult to quantify just how many of the PA security force personnel have taken an active part in terror. 

A statement released by the PA-funded Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs clarified that no fewer than 355 members of the PA Security Forces have actively participated in terror and been arrested by Israel:



> “In an official statement… the [PLO] Commission of Prisoners’ [Affairs] revealed that *the number of prisoners from the Palestinian Security Forces has reached 355* prisoners who are scattered in all the Israeli occupation’s detention facilities and prisons.”
> [Facebook page of the PLO Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs, Oct. 12, 2022]​


The statement shamelessly continued to declare that the reason there are so many members of the PA Security Forces being held in prison, is because they “led … the Al-Aqsa Intifada”. The Al-Aqsa Intifada is the name the PA gives to the 2000 – 2005 PA-initiated terror wave during which Palestinian terrorists carried out thousands of terror attacks, including dozens of suicide bombings, which resulted in the murder of over 1,100 Israelis and the injury of tens of thousands more. 



> “The commission explained that a large percentage of prisoners being detained from among the Security Forces members were sentenced to long terms and life sentences based on the principle of deterrence, and this is *because they led those who rose up to defend our people and resist the occupation’s crimes, especially at the start of the Al-Aqsa Intifada.*”
> [Facebook page of the PLO Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs, Oct. 12, 2022]​


The Palestinian pride in the participation of the PA Security Forces in terror is not new. Last year, senior PLO and Fatah official, Jibril Rajoub, who sees himself as a potential replacement for Mahmoud Abbas, used the participation of the PA Security Forces in terror as a means to repel claims from Hamas, that it is Hamas that is leading the “resistance to the occupation”:


(full article online)










						PLO and Fatah celebrate the terrorists who are part of the PA Security Forces | PMW Analysis
					

PLO and Fatah celebrate the terrorist attacks




					palwatch.org


----------



## Hollie (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (Nov 17, 2022)

RE:  Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC:  Military Proclamation
※→    Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,

Yes, I think something is WRONG here, with our friend *"Tinmore's" Posting #1329*.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Nationality and citizenship expire?*
> 
> The mandate expired?
> 
> ...


*(IMPORTANT CITATIONS)*

◈   S/1302/Rev.1 3 April 1949 *ARMISTICE AGREEMENT BETWEEN JORDAN AND ISRAEL* 3 April 1949, at Rhodes​​◈  On April 11, 1950, elections were held for a new Jordanian parliament in which the *Palestinian Arabs of the West Bank* were equally represented. Thirteen days later, Parliament unanimously approved a motion to unite the two banks of the Jordan River, *constitutionally expanding the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan* in order to safeguard what was left of the Arab territory of Palestine from further Zionist expansion.​
* (COMMENT)

Jordanian Armed Forces* (*JAF*) Military Order #17 NOV 48 was issued domestically as a pre-Implementation of the Armistice Agreement.  It had nothing to do with the work being done on the International scene.

"The Hashemite Kingdom of* Jordan now included nearly one and a half million people, more than half a million of whom were refugees evicted from Jewish-occupied Palestine.*"

This is an example of where an "occupation" transitioned to "annexation."





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Who Are The Palestinians " III "
> SUBTOPIC:  Military Proclamation
> ※→    Toddsterpatriot, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


You post constantly that Jordan annexed the West Bank. Only Britain and Pakistan recognized that attempt. The world considered the West Bank to be occupied Palestinian territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 17, 2022)

This is the least important news you will read today, but it says a lot.

November 15 is considered by Palestinians to be their "independence day" because Yasir Arafat declared it as such in 1988, in a move that was accepted by practically nobody.

The official Wafa news agency recorded the congratulatory telegrams that Mahmoud Abbas received from national leaders on the occasion. One press release describes those sent from Mauritania, Pakistan, Senegal and Tajikistan. 

The contents of these telegrams are all identical.



> In their telegrams, the presidents and officials affirmed their continued keenness to develop and strengthen fraternal relations with the State of Palestine, in a way that serves common interests and contributes to the progress and stability of the region .
> 
> *They stressed their continued support for the Palestinian people and their just cause to restore their legitimate national rights and enable them to establish their independent state with Jerusalem as its capital.*



The wording in the second paragraph is identical to countless official Palestinian statements. It is not language that national leaders would come up with on their own when sending communications like this. 

Similarly, the message from the president of Tunisia:


> It gives me pleasure, on the occasion of the commemoration of the 34th anniversary of the Declaration of Independence, to address you on behalf of myself and on behalf of the Tunisian people, with warmest congratulations and sincere fraternal wishes for good health and wellness, and for the Palestinian people to recover their legitimate rights that will not be forfeited by statute of limitations and to establish their independent state with Jerusalem as its capital.



What appears to have happened is that Palestinian diplomats asked their host countries to write congratulatory notes to Mahmoud Abbas,* and in some cases told them what to say! *(A few other telegrams, from Sweden, Malta, and  Nicaragua were more generic. The ones from Turkey and Jordan mentioned a two state solution with "East Jerusalem" as the capital of Palestine. )

This way the PA can issue a press release making Abbas sound like an elder statesman with widespread support. Most of his press releases are about sending and receiving similar telegrams on the occasion of various state holidays, so he feels like he is part of the community of world leaders. 

It is sort of pathetic. 

But this trivial episode reveals the deep level of manipulation that the Palestinians put into all of their diplomatic efforts, alternatively threatening or cajoling or just wearing down other nations with their demands, which sometimes pays off. 











						Apparently, Palestinians wrote their own "congratulatory telegrams" from other countries on their "independence day"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 17, 2022)

Diversity. Equity. Inclusion.

These are sacred concepts for progressives. 

They also happen to be concepts roundly ignored by the Palestinian leadership. 

And the aforementioned progressives don't really care.

Here is a photo from a PLO Executive Committee meeting presided over by Palestinian dictator Mahmoud Abbas on Tuesday evening.





Not one woman. Not one man whose skin tone would make them a victim of discrimination anywhere.

Once upon a time, Hanan Ashrawi was a member of the committee. She resigned in 2020 - and was replaced by yet another white man.

EC members are not elected. They are effectively handpicked by Mahmoud Abbas to support his decisions, as he controls every single branch of Palestinian government. 

None of this bothers the people who claim to care so much about diversity and inclusion. 












						The PLO is run by 16 white men. "Progressives" silent.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



* when our state had the opportunity to invest in public health, they went with mass incarceration.*


Keeping criminals away from the rest of us is healthy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)

Good thing are prisons to warehouse islamic terrorists and keep them away from the population. 












						Terrorists in PA security forces praised by PLO, Fatah
					

355 members of the P.A. security forces actively participated in terror and are in Israel prisons, according to the PLO.




					www.jns.org
				





355 members of the P.A. security forces actively participated in terror and are in Israel prisons, according to the PLO.
From the official Fatah Facebook page, Sept. 14, 2022.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)

The only reason islamic terrorists in Gaza would have to fear Israeli airstrikes would be in connection with Israeli retaliation and suppression of further Islamic terrorist attacks. 












						Palestinians fear Israeli strikes against terrorist leaders in Gaza
					

Palestinian factions have warned Egyptian mediators that any attack inside the Strip would be considered a "declaration of war."




					www.google.com
				




The Palestinian factions in the Gaza Strip have reinforced security measures around figures in the Strip linked to terrorism in the West Bank, due to concerns of Israeli strikes against these figures, the Lebanese al-Akhbar newspaper reported on Monday


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 17, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC: Military Proclamation
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Recognition is NOT a requirement.  No one needed to recognize it.

You cannot just make up your version of International Law.



P F Tinmore said:


> You post constantly that Jordan annexed the West Bank. Only Britain and Pakistan recognized that attempt. The world considered the West Bank to be occupied Palestinian territory.


*(COMMENT)*



			
				Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States • December 26 said:
			
		

> ARTICLE 3
> *The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states. *Even before recognition, the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.



I'm not sure what your reasoning is for even making such a challenge.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)

*Lamis Deek*
Speaking freely.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
> SUBTOPIC: Military Proclamation
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


                           Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States • December 26 said:                   


           ARTICLE 3
*The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.*Even before recognition, the state has the right to defend its integrity and independence, to provide for its conservation and prosperity, and consequently to organize itself as it sees fit, to legislate upon its interests, administer its services, and to define the jurisdiction and competence of its courts.

Indeed.
--------------------

*PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS
 MEDIATOR ON PALESTINE

CABLEGRAM DATED 28 SEPTEMBER 1948 FROM THE PREMIER AND
 ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT
 TO THE SECRETARY-GENERAL CONCERNING
 CONSTITUTION OF ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT*

28 September 1948


I HAVE THE HONOR TO INFORM YOUR EXCELLENCY THAT IN VIRTUE OF THE NATURAL RIGHT OF THE PEOPLE OF PALESTINE FOR SELF-DETERMINATION WHICH PRINCIPLE IS SUPPORTED BY THE CHARTERS OF THE LEAGUE OF NATIONS, THE UNITED NATIONS AND OTHERS AND IN VIEW OF THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE OVER PALESTINE WHICH HAD PREVENTED THE ARABS FROM EXERCISING THEIR INDEPENDENCE, THE ARABS OF PALESTINE WHO ARE THE OWNERS OF THE COUNTRY AND ITS INDIGENOUS INHABITANTS AND WHO CONSTITUTE THE GREAT MAJORITY OF ITS LEGAL POPULATION HAVE SOLEMNLY RESOLVED TO DECLARE PALESTINE IN ITS ENTIRETY AND WITHIN ITS BOUNDARIES AS ESTABLISHED BEFORE THE TERMINATION OF THE BRITISH MANDATE AN INDEPENDENT STATE AND CONSTITUTED A GOVERNMENT UNDER THE NAME OF THE ALL-PALESTINE GOVERNMENT DERIVING ITS AUTHORITY FROM A REPRESENTATIVE COUNCIL BASED ON DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES AND AIMING TO SAFEGUARD THE RIGHTS OF MINORITIES AND FOREIGNERS PROTECT THE HOLY PLACES AND GUARANTEE FREEDOM OF WORSHIP TO ALL COMMUNITIES

AHMED HILMI PASHA
PREMIER AND ACTING FOREIGN SECRETARY

A C.1 330 of 14 October 1948


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)

Ahed Tamimi

“They Could Kill Me At Any Time”: Life Under Israeli Occupation​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ahed Tamimi
> 
> “They Could Kill Me At Any Time”: Life Under Israeli Occupation​



Or the muzzies could stone you to death.
Or a warcrime rocket from Gaza could land on your head.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)

Let's just continue to give them more welfare money. 











						Hamas' Musab Al-Hashlamoun Urges West Bank Palestinians: Use YouTube, Social Media To Learn How To Use Weapons So That You Can Kill As Many Israelis As Possible
					

In a November 5, 2022 show on Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas-Gaza), Gaza-based Hamas terrorist Musab Al-Hashlamoun called on Palestin...




					www.memri.org
				




Hamas' Musab Al-Hashlamoun Urges West Bank Palestinians: Use YouTube, Social Media To Learn How To Use Weapons So That You Can Kill As Many Israelis As Possible


----------



## Hollie (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## RoccoR (Nov 17, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC: APG SEPT 48
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Two provisional authorities can not lay claim to the same territory.


P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed.
> --------------------
> 
> *PALESTINE PROGRESS REPORT OF THE UNITED NATIONS*
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Your example is NOT about recognition as a conditional right of self-determination.  It is about the → taking of territory already claimed and beyond the possession and reach of the Arab Palestinians.  The claim was frivolous.

I know you do not understand this concept, but the reality is that the Egyptian Government in Cairo dissolved the APG (All Palestine Government) in 1959.  That (alone) is evidence that the APG was a mask.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
> SUBTOPIC: APG SEPT 48
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Why don't you post a 1948 map of Israel and show where Palestine encroached on Israeli territory?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2022)

Inside the “Wasps’ Nest”: the rise of the Jenin Brigade
					

Jenin refugee camp has been turned into a “liberated area” by armed resistance factions. Now the resistance hopes the Jenin model will spread to other parts of the West Bank.




					mondoweiss.net


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why don't you post a 1948 map of Israel and show where Palestine encroached on Israeli territory?


Why don't you post a map, of any vintage, that shows some place you call pal'istan which was sovereign territory held by by something you call ''pal'istanians''?


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 18, 2022)

RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
SUBTOPIC: APG SEPT 48
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, this is another slight of hand, an illusionary defense by Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP).



P F Tinmore said:


> Why don't you post a 1948 map of Israel and show where Palestine encroached on Israeli territory?


*(COMMENT)*

You are asking for something that does not exist.  Their was no such country as "Palestine."  There was no active organization that performed functions associated with that of a "government."  In 1948, Palestine could not be identified as a state or a country nor could its authorities be identified as a government.

You can beat the drum all you want - that would suggest that there was something called a state, country, or government called Palestine that was established and directed by Palestinians.  BUT, alas, there was not such thing.

*(EPILOG)*

Israel has seven (7) non-specific principle boundary instruments.  The Palestinians do not have anything outlining or otherwise organized that are of a similar portfolio.

◈ _Basic Law: Jerusalem, Capital of Israel_ •​​◈ _Golan Heights Law_ •​​◈ _Egypt and Israel Treaty of Peace_ (1979) •​​◈ _Declaration of Principles on Interim Self-Government Arrangements (Oslo I)_ (1993)​​◈ _Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty_ (1994) •​​◈ _Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and Gaza Strip (Oslo II_) (1995) •​​◈ _Letter from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon_ (2000) •​
Whatever the case might have been in 1948, it is "today" that is determinative.  It might be helpful if you could, as Israel can (along with the 4 adjacent Arab League States) point out a frontier that has, as the supreme authority one one side - The State of Palestine.  The existence of the State of Palestine has no real objective means to distinguish it (by treaty or other such instrument) by a recognized frontier - one sovereignty versus another.





Most Respectfully,
R




• Memo "A" Legal Meaning of Termination - Palestine NOT A COUNTRY




• Memo DEC 2012 Under-Secretary General for Legal Affairs


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2022)

They run a Mavis Discount Tire franchise as their day jobs. On lunch break they do gee-had dress-up.












						Fatah Fighters Train At Ein Al-Hilweh Refugee Camp In Lebanon: We Are Ready To Liberate Palestine, The Al-Aqsa Mosque; We Follow In The Footsteps Of Yasser Arafat
					

On November 11, 2022 a video was uploaded to the Fateh TV YouTube channel of the closing ceremony of a Fatah training ca...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Fighters Train At Ein Al-Hilweh Refugee Camp In Lebanon: We Are Ready To Liberate Palestine, The Al-Aqsa Mosque; We Follow In The Footsteps Of Yasser Arafat​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Who Are The Palestinians " III "
> SUBTOPIC: APG SEPT 48
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> ...


Nice deflection. I asked for a 1948 map of Israel to see if the Palestinian declaration encroached on Israeli territory.

It was said that Palestine was too late and that Israel already claimed that territory without proving that assertion to be true.

I just want to clarify that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2022)

LIVE w/ Palestinian Comedian, Jennifer Jajeh​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States • December 26 said:
> 
> 
> ARTICLE 3
> ...



Indeed.

We see there was never any "state of Pal'istan".


Indeed.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2022)

Nerdeen Kiswani​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 18, 2022)

How nice that the islamic terrorists in the Fatah franchise gained the support of shop owners to memorialize a dead Islamic terrorist.

Oh, it was close shop or else!

Never mind. 











						Fatah Forces Jerusalem Arab Stores to Strike in Solidarity with Terrorist
					

Interior Minister Ayelet Shaked: "Those who take part in solidarity strikes called by terror orgs are terror supporters."




					www.jewishpress.com
				




Fatah Forces Jerusalem Arab Stores to Strike in Solidarity with Terrorist​
Arab merchants throughout eastern Jerusalem, including the Old City of Jerusalem and the road leading to the Kotel (Western Wall) from Jaffa Gate, closed their doors on Thursday, striking in solidarity for the dead terrorist Udai Tamimi.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

Really sick. 













						Palestinian children wear necklaces with pictures of their dead terrorist “role models” | PMW Analysis
					

Is terror protecting Palestinian children? Protective amulets featuring terrorists seem to be the new trend for Palestinian kids




					palwatch.org
				




Palestinian children wear necklaces with pictures of their dead terrorist “role models”​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Nov 17, 2022



The latest trend in the PA is a new kind of jewelry: Necklace-amulets with pictures of terrorist “Martyrs” on them!

Hisham, a storeowner in Nablus who makes these necklaces, named specific terrorists who are most popular. All of them have carried out shooting attacks and some of them were members of the terror cell The Lion’s Den. Official PA TV reported that kids and youth are buying the necklaces, showing a very young boy wearing two with pictures of armed terrorists:


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

Pally welfare means lots of incentives for pally terrorism.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 20, 2022)

The latest trend in the PA is a new kind of jewelry: Necklace-amulets with pictures of terrorist “Martyrs” on them!



Hisham, a storeowner in Nablus who makes these necklaces, named specific terrorists who are most popular. All of them have carried out shooting attacks and some of them were members of the terror cell The Lion’s Den. Official PA TV reported that kids and youth are buying the necklaces, showing a very young boy wearing two with pictures of armed terrorists:








> *Official PA TV reporter: *“The Martyrs die, but their life stories remain in the Palestinian landscape. In the heart of the old city of Nablus, Hisham strives to create necklaces of Martyrs. A necklace of cord with a picture of one of the Martyrs, which is printed on a protective amulet. The Martyrs themselves customarily wear it from time to time…”
> 
> *Storeowner Hisham: *“Every [Martyr] has his own status, but Muhammad Al-Azizi, Abboud [Abd Al-Rahman] Sobeh (i.e., terrorists, shot at Israeli soldiers), Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi (i.e., terrorist, responsible for numerous shooting attacks), Wadi’ Al-Houh (i.e., terrorist, shot at Israeli soldiers), and Tamer Al-Kilani (i.e., terrorist, responsible for numerous shooting attacks) – you could say that there is a special demand for them.”
> 
> ...


Palestinian Media Watch has exposed the PA’s all-encompassing idolization of terrorists in general and terrorist “Martyrs” in particular. From among the terrorists named as particularly popular by the storeowner in Nablus, PMW has reported extensively on the glorification of Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi, who was a member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades (Fatah’s military wing) and responsible for a series of shooting attacks. PMW also reported on an event held by Nablus marking 40 days since the deaths of terrorists Sobeh and Al-Azizi. At the event, a Fatah official “emphasize[d] the unity of the blood and the Martyrs, and that the path of our Palestinian people is resistance.”

(full article online)










						Palestinian children wear necklaces with pictures of their dead terrorist “role models” | PMW Analysis
					

Is terror protecting Palestinian children? Protective amulets featuring terrorists seem to be the new trend for Palestinian kids




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

Something of a catalog outlining the Islamic terrorist activity one sees in the territories occupied by the pally Islamic terrorists. 

Not surprisingly, the tactics are exampled by Islamic terrorist groups around the globe. 











						Palestinian Terrorism, 2021: Summary, Types and Trends - The Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center
					

Despite Operation Guardian of the Walls in May 2021, since 2017 there has been no consistent change in the level of Palestinian popular terrorism in Judea, Samaria and Jerusalem. During 2021 Palestinian terrorists carried out 54 significant terrorist attacks, compared with 40 in 2020, 34 in 2019...




					www.terrorism-info.org.il


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Something of a catalog outlining the Islamic terrorist activity one sees in the territories occupied by the pally Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the tactics are exampled by Islamic terrorist groups around the globe.
> 
> ...


WOW, trope city.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

NGOs should not support terrorist organizations - opinion
					

Until the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights cuts ties with the BDS National Committee, foundations and donors should stop contributing to USCPR to ensure they are not indirectly funding terrorists.




					www.jpost.com
				



Until the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights cuts ties with the BDS National Committee, foundations and donors should stop contributing to USCPR to ensure they are not indirectly funding terrorists.​
​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, trope city.


WOW. Hurt feelings.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


WOW. An Islamic terrorist free-for-all. 

🤣


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

''Pal'stanian'' derives from the Latin term, ''_submission_''


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

Lions with their tails between their legs. 









						i24NEWS
					






					www.i24news.tv
				




Lions' Den members surrender to Palestinian Authority forces​i24NEWSOctober 27, 2022 at 01:45 AMlatest revision October 27, 2022 at 09:09 AM
3 min read


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

Well behaved Islamic terrorists. 











						Hamas arrests two Gazans who fired rockets towards Israel
					

Hamas reportedly arrests two Salafists who violated ceasefire by firing four rockets towards southern Israel last week.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				






Hamas arrests two Gazans who fired rockets towards Israel​Hamas reportedly arrests two Salafists who violated ceasefire by firing four rockets towards southern Israel last week.​

HamasGaza RegionSalafistsGaza Rocket Attacks


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

Mimicking the pattern that defines religious totalitarians.












						Palestine: Hamas arrests journalist exposing corruption in Gaza / IFJ
					

Journalist Ahmad Saeed, who exposed the alleged involvement of the authorities in smuggling citizens from the Gaza strip to Europe, was detained on October 31. The International Federation of Journalists (IFJ) joins its affiliate the Palestinian Journalists’ Syndicate (PJS) in condemning the...




					www.ifj.org
				




Palestine: Hamas arrests journalist exposing corruption in Gaza​Journalist Ahmad Saeed, who exposed the alleged involvement of the authorities in smuggling citizens from the Gaza strip to Europe, was detained on October 31. The International Federation of Journalists (IFJ) joins its affiliate the Palestinian Journalists’ Syndicate (PJS) in condemning the attack and demanding the de-facto government in Gaza, controlled by Hamas, to end its harassment of journalists and media workers.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 20, 2022)

*THE REPORT*



The Palestinian Authority is literally murdering its own children for political gain. They are not murdering them by shooting bullets into their heads; they are murdering them by putting their heads in front of the bullets.



This PMW Special Video Report is being released on *UN World Children’s Day* with the hope that the UN and world leaders will recognize that the PA is brainwashing Palestinian children to attack Israelis on what are essentially Martyrdom-seeking missions. The UN and others who partner with the PA in blaming Israel for these PA-driven child-Martyrdom deaths, are reinforcing the PA's use of the child “Martyrdom” strategy, and are causing the deaths of additional Palestinian children.



PMW has compiled a video documenting the PA’s brainwashing of children and youth to seek death for Allah and “Palestine” in terror attacks and confrontations with Israel and the PA’s brainwashing of society – and parents – to applaud and praise when children die.






*1. The PA child “Martyrdom” strategy:*



*1a.* The PA encourages children to see Martyrdom-death fighting Israelis as something glorious that will bring them honor and popularity. They are told that the streets will be filled with people honoring their Martyrdom and their pictures will be everywhere. Children are taught these messages in PA/Fatah summer camps, children’s TV programs, and PA and Fatah children’s education.









*1b*. Palestinian teenagers are now regularly attacking Israeli soldiers and civilians with knives, Molotov cocktails, and even rifles, often seeking not only to kill Israelis but to be killed themselves and achieve the desired Martyrdom. Some leave farewell messages, last wills and requests, and tell relatives and friends to take their pictures in advance because they will soon be “Martyrs.”


*1c.* Once teen terrorists are killed and become “Martyrs”, the PA glorifies them as national heroes and religious icons, who were specifically chosen by Allah to reach this high level of “Martyrdom.” Palestinian mothers are encouraged to celebrate their children’s death as something idyllic, which includes a wedding to the 72 dark-eyed Virgins of Paradise.






*1d.* Mothers, fathers, siblings, and relatives who celebrate the “Martyr’s” death are praised and glorified for their “resolve” and willingness to “sacrifice” and given extensive media exposure to tell other Palestinians how happy they are at the child’s Martyrdom-death.





*1e.* This PA brainwashing has been so successful that a common chant is heard among crowds at funerals for terrorist “Martyrs” and then published by official PA TV: *“Mother of the Martyr, what joy you have merited, if only my mother was in your place.”*



*2. The PA’s political use of dead Palestinian children*



Successfully having brainwashed many Palestinian children into getting themselves killed, the PA runs to the international community and publishes the high numbers of dead Palestinian children and blames Israel for their deaths.



*3. The UN and many countries turn the PA murder industry into political success*



Instead of blaming the PA for murdering its own children, the UN and many individual parliaments criticize Israel because of the high numbers of dead Palestinian children. The international criticism of Israel shows the PA that its strategy is working and motivates the PA to continue its Martyrdom promotion among its children and youth.



_*The PA’s murdering its own children for political benefit places the PA among the world’s greatest child abusers. However, without the UN and some international bodies criticizing Israel for killing Palestinian children, the PA would have no political benefit in killing their own children. Every time the UN or a world leader criticizes Israel for the deaths of Palestinian children while ignoring the fact that the children were intentionally sent to carry out terror attacks and be killed, they are reinforcing the PA’s child Martyrdom strategy and are writing the death sentence for yet another Palestinian child.*_


*Click to view *a medley of short videos documenting the PA’s indoctrination of children to seek Martyrdom, the encouragement of parents to celebrate the death of their children, and the parents’ joyous responses to their children’s Martyrdom.


*The following is a transcript of the Special Video Report:*



*The Child-Martyrdom cult 

of the Palestinian Authority*











						Special Report for UN World Children’s Day: How and why the PA kills its own children | PMW Analysis
					

SAVE PALESTINIAN CHILDRENFROM THEIR LEADERS




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)

‘A quarter of my neighbourhood gone’: Palestinian artist Malak Mattar confronts trauma through art​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)

Love as resistance: Christian Palestinians speak to the world​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)

After Going Viral for Slapping an Israeli Soldier, Ahed Tamimi Shares Her Story​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

Such whiners. Don’t the Pally terrorists realize that the top Fatah and Hamas crooks have lifestyles that take boatloads of cash to finance?












						Majority of Palestinians believe corruption increased, poll finds
					

The results showed that widespread corruption poses the most important challenge to the Palestinians, followed by the “occupation,” economic issues, and the dispute between the PA and Hamas.




					m.jpost.com
				




The results showed that widespread corruption poses the most important challenge to the Palestinians, followed by the “occupation,” economic issues, and the dispute between the PA and Hamas.​
Most Palestinians believe that corruption in Palestinian Authority institutions has increased in 2021, according to a public opinion poll published on Tuesday.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2022)

The Israeli Authorities Want To Kick Us Out Of Our Own Home​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 20, 2022)

Pallywood - A portmanteau of “Palestinian” and “Hollywood” which is a coinage that describe alleged media manipulation, distortion, fake some  and outright fraud by the Palestinians, designed to win the public relations war against Israel with lies.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 21, 2022)

Why the Islamic terrorists kill their own children?

Their religious ideology glorifies violence and destruction. 












						Special Report for UN World Children’s Day: How and why the PA kills its own children | PMW Analysis
					

SAVE PALESTINIAN CHILDRENFROM THEIR LEADERS




					palwatch.org
				




Special Report for UN World Children’s Day: How and why the PA kills its own children​Itamar Marcus  | Nov 20, 2022

_*The PA sends its children to be killed so that it can blame and demonize Israel before the international community. The UN and many governments fall into the PA trap and criticize Israel for killing Palestinian children - even though the PA sent the children to be killed. Were it not for international criticism of Israel, the PA would have no political benefit in killing their own children and Palestinian children’s lives would be saved.*_
*

*​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2022)

Stories from the Homeland – A Palestinian Film by Zarefah Baroud​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 22, 2022)

The perpetual Islamist gee-had equates to the perpetual failure of pallys to do anything productive.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 23, 2022)

The so-called pallys behave as litte more than some fringe cult.












						Fatah turns murderers of babies into heroes for kids | PMW Analysis
					

PA turns baby's in to hero's




					palwatch.org
				




Fatah turns murderers of babies into heroes for kids​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Nov 22, 2022
For Fatah, the party of Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas, it is not sufficient to murder Jews. It is not even sufficient to glorify the terrorists who murdered Jews. For Fatah, it is no less important to poison the minds of young Palestinians, by turning such murderers into heroes, and enlisting kids to demonstrate solidarity with them.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 23, 2022)

As Palestinian terror groups fall over themselves to praise the twin bombings in Jerusalem this morning, one of them is more notable than others.

The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine issued a statement:



> Today, Wednesday, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine *praised the heroic operation* in the *occupied city of Jerusalem*, during which a number of *settlers *were injured.
> 
> The people confirmed that this *qualitative heroic operation* that took place at the central bus station comes within the framework of the continuous response to the crimes of the occupation and its terrorist settlers against our people.


It was only a year ago that every major human rights group was up in arms over Israel closing down six NGOs that have links, or were originally founded, by the same PFLP terror group that praises terror attacks today.




Given the ties between these NGOs and PFLP terrorists, it is not surprising that one cannot find a single condemnation of PFLP terror attacks from any of these "civil service organizations." 

And the major human rights groups Amnesty, Oxfam and Human Rights Watch regard the PFLP not as a terror group but merely a "political organization."
We still do not know the group that planted these bombs, but it could just as easily been the Leftist Palestinian groups like the PFLP and DFLP as the Islamist terror groups Hamas or Islamic Jihad. 
Palestinians don't make such petty distinctions between the political Right and Left - as long as they unite in their desire to murder Jews. 










						PFLP,  founder and supporter of "human rights groups," praises deadly terror attack
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 23, 2022)

Islamic terrorist bombings. What's next, suicide bombings?

I think this may cause the Israelis to understand they are at war. 











						Twin blasts in Jerusalem kill one in suspected Palestinian attack
					

Two bombs exploded at bus stops on Jerusalem's outskirts on Wednesday, killing a 16-year-old boy and wounding at least 14 other people, in what appeared to be an attack by Palestinian militants, Israeli authorities said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 23, 2022)

It would appear that the competing Islamic terrorist franchises are going to gee-had the bejeezus out of one another as they step up their gee-had attacks on Israel.

I suspect some culling of the Islamic terrorists by IDF by way of anti gee-had operations.











						Palestinian terror groups praise Jerusalem bombings
					

The groups said the attacks came in response to visits by Jews to the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound and the killing and injury of a number of Palestinians by the Israeli security forces.




					www.jpost.com
				








According to the sources, Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad have taken a decision to step up their terror attacks not only to inflict pain on Israel, but also to undermine the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 23, 2022)

Good idea, Mahmoud. Make the West Bank a target of Israeli retaliatory airstrikes for gee-had attacks so you can enjoy your luxury lifestyle in Gaza'istan. 











						Senior Hamas Official Mahmoud Al-Zahhar: 'Periodic Wars' With Israel Should Be Conducted In The West Bank Rather Than In Gaza; Hamas In Gaza Should Support Attacks In The West Bank With Words, Money, Weapons
					

Senior Hamas official Mahmoud Al-Zahhar said in an October 31, 2022 interview on Palestine Today TV (Palestinian Islamic...




					www.memri.org
				




Senior Hamas Official Mahmoud Al-Zahhar: 'Periodic Wars' With Israel Should Be Conducted In The West Bank Rather Than In Gaza; Hamas In Gaza Should Support Attacks In The West Bank With Words, Money, Weapons​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 23, 2022)

Completely nonchalant about announcing their religiously based intentions to kill Jews.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 24, 2022)

The Islamic terrorists are now snatching bodies. 











						Teenager’s body snatched by Palestinian gunmen returned to family in Israel
					

IDF says Tiran Fero brought back with help of PA after being kidnapped from Jenin hospital in incident that infuriated Druze community and threatened to spiral into major crisis




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



IDF says Tiran Fero brought back with help of PA after being kidnapped from Jenin hospital in incident that infuriated Druze community and threatened to spiral into major crisis​​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 24, 2022)

As expected, the various Islamic terrorist franchises in the Islamic terrorist occupied territories are giddy about the bus bombings in Jerusalem. 












						Palestinian Islamic Jihad, Hamas hail Jerusalem terrorist attacks - I24NEWS
					

'None of the policies of your criminal government will protect you from the strikes' - Click the link for more detais.




					www.i24news.tv
				




The Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) extremist group issued a statement on Wednesday praising two terrorist attacks that killed at least 1 and wounded nearly 20 in Jerusalem, shortly after Hamas also welcomed the explosions.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 24, 2022)

[ Pure Paganism ]



*Many more Palestinian children likely to die fulfilling the PA’s expectations: Attack Israel and die as “Martyrs”*

*PA: “Jenin… is perfumed every day in the musk [scent] of Martyrdom”*

*PA: “Jenin, it is Allah’s choice that you should be a gushing spring of Martyrs and Martyrdom*”




Palestinian children and youth are in grave danger. The PA has announced that it wants them dead – literally offered as “sacrifice for Jerusalem and the cause.”

Many of the terrorists who have been killed in recent terror attacks have come from the cities of Jenin and Nablus. To reinforce the terror and encourage more young people to seek Martyrdom, the PA produced and broadcast a filler on its official TV station showing funerals of dead terrorists in Jenin. It praises the city for *“sacrificing” its children *- as “heroes” and brags: “Jenin is exporting freedom to the world, and *presenting its children as a sacrifice* for Jerusalem and the [Palestinian] cause.” The PA further turns the terror and Martyrdom into religious worship saying that it is “*Allah’s choice*”: He has chosen Jenin as “*a gushing spring of Martyrs and Martyrdom*”:


(full article online)










						PA celebrates dead "children as a sacrifice for Jerusalem and the cause" | PMW Analysis
					

PA guide to pride: Attack Israel, die as “Martyrs,” get married in Paradise.




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 24, 2022)

The islamic terrorists are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 24, 2022)

They export their Islamic terrorism. 










						New York pro-Palestinian activist pleads guilty to hate crimes for 3 attacks on Jews
					

Saadah Masoud beat a Jewish man at an anti-Israel protest earlier this year; new conspiracy charge could open door to further prosecutions




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




NEW YORK — A pro-Palestinian activist on Tuesday pleaded guilty to federal hate crimes charges for a series of attacks on Jews in New York City in 2021 and 2022.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 24, 2022)

Probably true, Mo'. The Israeli government has every obligation to protect its citizens from Islamic terrorist attacks. The IDF may choose to selectively cull the leadership of the Islamic terrorist franchises via airstrikes or raids and arrests as needed.











						PA prime minister warns of Israeli action vs. Palestinians
					

Mohammad Shtayyeh said the next Israeli government is preparing to declare war on the Palestinians; Israeli far-right parties say they will target terrorism at its source.




					www.al-monitor.com
				




Mohammad Shtayyeh said the next Israeli government is preparing to declare war on the Palestinians; Israeli far-right parties say they will target terrorism at its source.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 24, 2022)

Definitely a reason for this Mother of the Year nominee to celebrate. 

Grooming her child from infancy to be dead by young adulthood has come to fruition. 













						Palestinian Press Glorifies Mother Of Terrorist Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi, Who Expressed Pride And Joy Over Her Son's Martyrdom
					

Ibrahim Al-Nabulsi, a terrorist who was wanted for several shooting attacks in the West Bank, was killed on August 9, 2022, by the Israeli security forces.




					www.memri.org
				









Huda Al-Nabulsi at her son's funeral (Source: Alsiasi.com, August 12, 2022; palinfo.net, August 9, 2022).


----------



## Hollie (Nov 25, 2022)

''Martyrdom death''.

"72 virgins".

The highest achievement of an Islamic Cultist is to sacrifice himself seeking death for Allah.














						PA urges youth to seek “Martyrdom-death,” which it presents as a “wedding” | PMW Analysis
					

PA seeks it's own people to death




					palwatch.org
				




PA urges youth to seek “Martyrdom-death,” which it presents as a “wedding”​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Nov 25, 2022



While others would mourn, the PA revels in the death of Palestinian children and youth. As is being exposed daily this week by Palestinian Media Watch in honor of World Children’s Day, the PA actively encourages youth to seek death for “Palestine” and “Allah,” promoting it as a “wedding” to 72 Virgins in Paradise.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 25, 2022)

[ Who is going to save these children? ]

While others would mourn, the PA revels in the death of Palestinian children and youth. As is being exposed daily this week by Palestinian Media Watchin honor of World Children’s Day, the PA actively encourages youth to seek death for “Palestine” and “Allah,” promoting it as a “wedding” to 72 Virgins in Paradise.



Such “weddings of Martyrs” – funerals of dead teenagers - are broadcast on official PA TV, and their deaths are glorified. As footage from a “Martyr’s” funeral was shown, a PA TV host interpreted the “message” of the song playing in the background about a “Martyr’s wedding” to indicate that the Palestinian “*living youth will not return to their mothers alive, but will be married off in a procession as Martyrs*”: 

















> *Song: *“Mother, in a new dress accompany me to [my] wedding. I came to you as a Martyr, O mother, O mother.”
> 
> *Official PA TV host: *“This song was spread on social media and shows one of the youths during the confrontations with the occupation soldiers in Hebron. Perhaps there is a message in it: That even the living youth will not return to their mothers alive, but will be married off in a procession as Martyrs.”
> 
> ...


PMW has shown how the deaths of teenagers serve a dual purpose for the PA: On one hand the PA exploits them to reinforce the libel that Israeli soldiers deliberately target Palestinian kids and youth, and on the other, the PA uses them to encourage more teen terror. 



Earlier this week on UN World Children’s Day, PMW released a report showing how and why the PA kills its own children.















						PA urges youth to seek “Martyrdom-death,” which it presents as a “wedding” | PMW Analysis
					

PA seeks it's own people to death




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 25, 2022)

It used to be that Mahmoud Abbas, like Yasir Arafat before him, would issue a_ pro forma _condemnation of deadly terror attacks against Israel. 

As of this writing, he hasn't said a word against the twin Jerusalem attacks, nor the Ariel terrorist attacks. 

He doesn't even pretend anymore to be against terror. Earlier this year he only reluctantly condemned some attacks when under pressure from Israeli and US officials. 

Meanwhile, this article in Al Quds News is upset that the UAE and Turkey did condemn the Jerusalem blasts, calling it "normalization:"



> The UAE and Turkey were not content with drowning in normalization with the "Israeli" enemy, in all fields, at the expense of the cause and the Palestinian people. Rather, *they were quick and brazen to condemn the two heroic Jerusalem operations,*which were carried out by the revolutionary Palestinian youth, in response to the crimes of the Zionist enemy against the Palestinian people and its desecration of the holy places.
> ...
> Observers believe that these irresponsible positions come in the context of the state of submission in the positions of the current Palestinian leadership and some Arab and regional leaders, which come within the framework of the destructive settlement and normalization approach, describing the role of Turkey, which condemned the heroic operation, as "hypocritical."
> 
> ...


This is a mainstream Palestinian position.












						Abbas didn't condemn Jerusalem attacks; Palestinian newspaper upset at UAE and Turkey for condemning them
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh, dear. The Islamic terrorists are forecasting a disaster. 

The only disaster I can see is the one pallys bring on themselves with more Islamic terrorist acts of war. 











						Palestine warns of ‘catastrophic’ consequences as Likud says extremist Ben-Gvir will be Israel's next national security minister
					






					morningstaronline.co.uk
				




Palestine’s Foreign Ministry warned that Mr Ben-Gvir’s appointment could have “catastrophic” consequences, saying it would see “settler armed militias and their terrorist attacks begin to take on a collective and organised character.”


----------



## Hollie (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 26, 2022)

It seems the pally terrorists aren't really interested in things like elections and what they describe as ''far right'' Israeli leaders. 

I suspect the pallys are going to learn that their gee-had attacks are going to be met with a rather unpleasant response from those so-called far right Israeli leaders. 













						As Israel's far right parties celebrate electoral victories, many Palestinians expect not much will change
					

The apparent comeback of former Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the dramatic rise of his far-right and ultra-Orthodox allies in Israel's general election this week have prompted little more than shrugs from many Palestinians.




					www.pbs.org
				




RAMALLAH, West Bank (AP) — The apparent comeback of former Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the dramatic rise of his far-right and ultra-Orthodox allies in Israel’s general election this week have prompted little more than shrugs from many Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 27, 2022)

It’s worth remembering that Pally terrorism has everything to do with the Hamas Charter and Islam’isms 1,400 year long ideological hatred for Jews. 

Everything about Pally terrorism has its roots in Islamist ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 27, 2022)

Many mistakenly portray the Palestinian Authority as the “moderate” Palestinian side, and the terror organization Hamas ruling the Gaza Strip as the only extremists.



Often it is difficult to tell their views apart. In the following, Palestinian Media Watch has put together statements by PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh and Hamas MP Marwan Abu Ras, both endorsing death for “Palestine,” speaking about the wonder of Martyrdom and the “Martyrs’” blood.



Can you find any differences between PM Muhammad Shtayyeh (left) and Hamas's Marwan Abu Ras (right)?








 


*PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh:*
*Hamas member elected to PA Parliament Marwan Abu Ras:*“Martyrdom is a medal of honor, and honor for those who were killed”“We are honored by this new group of Martyrs of Palestine (i.e., 5 killed terrorists”“Their blood is perfume”“This holy land must be perfumed by this pure blood.”“Their bloodwaters the anemones that bloom in all of Palestine.”“Our land must be immersed in our blood.”
 

Palestinian Media Watch has exposed many other PA messages as being identical to those of Hamas, among them:



*Abbas in 2009: "**No disagreement** between Fatah and Hamas about belief, policy or resistance” (2014) 



UNHRC should condemn the PA and Hamas for **abuse of Palestinian children** (2019) 



PA Mufti **echoes Hamas**: Transferring land to "enemies" is "treason," a sin, and forbidden (2018) 



Palestinian Authority espouses Hamas’ **religious war ideology** (2016)



PA **adopts Hamas'** religious belief - destroying Israel is a religious obligation (2014) 



Hamas and PA have **same children’s education**: “There is no Israel" (2014)*











						PA and Hamas’ shared values: Both promote identical death/blood worship | PMW Analysis
					

With every passing moment, it's becoming harder to distinguish the PA from Hamas. Are Hamas really the only extremists?




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> Many mistakenly portray the Palestinian Authority as the “moderate” Palestinian side, and the terror organization Hamas ruling the Gaza Strip as the only extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh


Muhammad Shtayyeh is not the PM of Palestine.

Just like in the US where presidential appointees cannot take office without senate approval. Palestinian officials cannot take office without the approval of the PLC. (parliament)

Neither Shtayyeh nor any of his cabinet ministers have PLC approval.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 27, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Muhammad Shtayyeh is not the PM of Palestine.
> 
> Just like in the US where presidential appointees cannot take office without senate approval. Palestinian officials cannot take office without the approval of the PLC. (parliament)
> 
> Neither Shtayyeh nor any of his cabinet ministers have PLC approval.



Just like in the laughable joke of the PLC which has not met in a regular session since the 2007.

So, no, not “just like the Great Satan”.










						Palestinian Legislative Council (PLC) – Mapping Palestinian Politics
					

The Palestine Legislative Council (PLC) was created as part of the Oslo Accords as the legislative branch of the Palestinian Authority (PA) and is meant to represent Palestinians residing in OPT (i.e. Gaza, the West Bank, and East Jerusalem). The PLC approves the PA’s budget as well as the…




					ecfr.eu
				




In theory, the mandate of the 2006 PLC expired in 2010. The PLC has not met in a regular session since the 2007 West Bank-Gaza split. The Hamas ‘Change and Reform’ bloc has however continued to convene as the PLC in Gaza. A Change and Reform bloc meeting at the PLC in Gaza in August 2017 was attended by Fatah members opposed to Abbas led by Mohammed Dahlan (who appeared via video conference).


----------



## Hollie (Nov 28, 2022)

Likely, yes, with the Islamic terrorists returning to bus bombings, (will the Islamic terrorists use their children and return to suicide bombings?), the Israelis may see a need to take an active hand at reducing the Islamic terrorist leadership. 





			UN fears Israeli-Palestinian conflict heading towards ‘boiling point’
		



''Amid a rise of violence in Israel and the occupied West Bank, the UN special co-ordinator for the Middle East Peace Process said the long-simmering conflict was reaching a “boiling point”.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2022)

Gee-had failures. 











						IDF arrests 3,000 Palestinians, thwarts 500 attacks in past 6 months
					

The military says that the high number of Palestinian deaths stems from the fact that a massive amount of gunfire is directed toward troops during raids, leading them to fire back.




					m.jpost.com
				




The IDF’s ongoing Operation Break the Wave in the West Bank has seen thousands of troops and reservists crack down on Palestinian terrorism, arresting over 3,000 suspects and thwarting over 500 terror attacks


----------



## Hollie (Nov 29, 2022)

Living a luxury lifestyle far removed from the gee-had.













						Hamas Leader Ismail Haniyeh Commemorates Osama Bin Laden's Mentor Abdullah Azzam: He Was A Symbol Of Jihad; Martyrdom For The Sake Of Allah Is Man's Loftiest Aspiration
					

Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh spoke in a November 24, 2022 video conference for an "international" event commemorating 33 ...




					www.memri.org
				




Hamas Leader Ismail Haniyeh Commemorates Osama Bin Laden’s Mentor Abdullah Azzam: He Was a Symbol of Jihad; Martyrdom for the Sake of Allah Is Man’s Loftiest Aspiration


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 30, 2022)

Why Is Israel Afraid of Khalida Jarrar?​


----------



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 30, 2022)

When an 18-year-old Palestinian terrorist and Fatah member stabbed and murdered 3 Israelis last week, one of the lethal stabbings was caught by a security camera.





This fact did not stop the PA and Fatah from lying about it. 

Official PA TV misrepresented the terrorist murderer as an innocent victim of “a crime” who was “shot by the occupation,” and Fatah Secretary in the town of Hares, Hashem Daoud, portrayed the murderer as a victim of an “arbitrary attack” and “execution in cold blood”:





















> *Official PA TV newsreader: *“Young Muhammad Murad Souf, 18 (i.e., terrorist, murdered 3), died as a Martyr … shot by the occupation forces in the Ariel settlement industrial park…”
> *Fatah Secretary in town of Hares, Hashem Daoud: *“We as Fatah Tanzim (i.e., Fatah terror faction) strongly condemn *the arbitrary attack against our children, especially the execution of Martyr [Muhammad Souf]* in cold blood today…
> *Official PA TV reporter: *“Today a new crime has been added to the list of the occupation’s crimes, and a new Martyr joins the procession of Martyrs, who with their blood are drawing the most exalted scenes of glory and the supreme degree of loyalty to the soil of this homeland.”
> [Official PA TV News, Nov. 15, 2022]​


Contradicting the PA’s own “execution in cold blood” claim, the official PA daily followed another PA policy and glorified the terrorist’s act of murder, openly admitting that he murdered three Israelis. In a headline the paper announced: “The attack in Salfit: Young Muhammad Souf died as a Martyr and *three settlers were killed*.” Sticking to the victimhood claim, the paper also stated that the 18-year-old “was shot by the Israeli occupation forces and died as a Martyr” and that the Palestinian masses condemned “the execution.” But in order to glorify the terrorist’s attack the paper at the same time undermined its own claim of the attacker’s victimhood by quoting Israeli sources describing the terrorist’s several attacks in detail:

(full article online)










						PA and Fatah lie, turn murderer of 3 into victim of “arbitrary attack” and “execution in cold blood” | PMW Analysis
					

PA and Fatah lie about murderer in Ariel Industrial Park




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 30, 2022)

Lamis Deek, Al Awda Rise To Return Conference 5-7-2022​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 30, 2022)

🇵🇸 Palestine Convention 2022: 3000+ gather in Chicago on Thanksgiving weekend!​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 30, 2022)

[ Time to undo UNWRA, The PA and Oslo.  Fat cows do not like to move, much less make peace ]

eaked Palestinian Authority documents about Mahmoud Abbas, his entourage and his extended family’s participation in activities related to the 2022 FIFA World Cup in Qatar have once more revealed his priorities and the priorities of the Palestine Liberation Organization and the Palestinian Authority.

According to a report by Palestinian Media Watch on Monday, Abbas, the P.A., and the PLO have claimed that they have been in a severe financial crisis for almost a year. As a result, the P.A. has paid its employees (including terrorists) only 70-80% of their monthly salaries.

A document from the office of Abbas provides details on his grandchildren accompanying him to Qatar and the World Cup. The next document from Abbas’s office sent to the PLO Embassy in Qatar details Abbas’s entourage.

Amina, Abbas’s wife, is first on the list; Hussein al-Sheikh, the secretary general of the PLO Executive Committee, is second; Jibril Rajoub, president of the Palestinian Football Association is third; and Majed Faraj, head of the PA General Intelligence Service, is fourth. The 15th and 16th names are those of Abbas’s photographer and videographer, respectively. Others on the list include Abbas’s doctor, a nurse and the chiefs of his security detail.

The following is a charge from the Ritz-Carlton for rooms for the “State of Palestine Delegation” in the amount of $79,478.02. Who stayed in these rooms is unknown.

The above documents were published on the Facebook and Telegram pages of user aksaltyar on Nov. 14, according to PMW











						BIG SPENDER: Palestinian Leader Blows a Fortune at World Cup | United with Israel
					

Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas spent lavishly on family and cronies at the Qatar-hosted World Cup, while paying Palestinian Authority employees 70% of their salaries.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 1, 2022)

Comedian Jennifer Jajeh​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 1, 2022)

What It's Like Growing Up Palestinian and Under an Occupation l Yafa Jarrar​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


>





> Israel founded legitimately by UN on 29 November 1947.


Israeli bullshit, of course.

UNGA Resolution 181 recommended that the Security Council partition Palestine. The Security Council took no action.

Resolution 181 was never implemented.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> 
> UNGA Resolution 181 recommended that the Security Council partition Palestine. The Security Council took no action.
> 
> Resolution 181 was never implemented.


GA resolutions are opinions. 

You need to keep up.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 2, 2022)

Interview with Janna Jihad: One of World’s Youngest Journalists | Occupied Palestinian Territories​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 2, 2022)

Conversation with Palestinian-American poet Remi Kanazi​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2022)

A “commander” from the Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades got a heapin’ helpin’ of martyrdom. 











						Senior Palestinian terrorists killed during clashes with IDF near Jenin
					

Islamic Jihad commander Muhammad Saadi and Naeem Zubeidi of the Fatah-linked Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades were killed after attacking Israeli forces engaged in a counterterror operation in Wadi Burqin.




					www.jns.org
				




Islamic Jihad commander Muhammad Saadi and Naeem Zubeidi of the Fatah-linked Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades were killed after attacking Israeli forces engaged in a counterterror operation in Wadi Burqin.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 3, 2022)

Malak Mattar Reminds Us: Gaza Is Palestine​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

President Trump had it right when he halted welfare payments to the Islamic terrorists. 











						Biden Rewards Palestinians for Terrorism, Incitement
					

The Biden administration's recent decision to upgrade its relations with the Palestinian Authority (PA) is yet another sign of how the US is rewarding the Palestinians, as they are the Iranian regime, for their ongoing toxic incitement and terrorism




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org
				




The Biden administration's recent decision to upgrade its relations with the Palestinian Authority (PA) is yet another sign of how the US is rewarding the Palestinians, as they are the Iranian regime, for their ongoing toxic incitement and terrorism against Israel.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

Those poor, Pallys. Qatar is dictating terms about halting Islamic terrorist attacks while the World Cup games are played. 












						Qatar warns Hamas, PIJ against firing rockets at Israel during World Cup
					

The report comes amid concerns within Israel's defense establishment that PIJ may fire rockets at Israel in the coming days.




					m.jpost.com
				




Qatar has reportedly been pressuring Palestinian terrorist group Hamas to refrain from escalating security tensions with Israel in the Gaza Strip until after the FIFA World Cup, which is being hosted in the Gulf state until mid-December.


According to a KAN News report, Qatari envoy to Gaza Mohammad al-Emadi flew out to the strip at the beginning of the tournament to convey the message to the Palestinians.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

Sign Petition: Demand Palestinian Leadership End Exploitation of Child Soldiers - B'nai Brith Canada
					

Feb. 10, 2022 CLIQUEZ ICI POUR LE FRANÇAIS OTTAWA – Red Hand Day, also known as International Day Against the Use of Child Soldiers, is recognized globally this Saturday, Feb. 12, 2022 — and B’nai Brith Canada is taking this opportunity to petition our Government to condemn and take action...




					www.bnaibrith.ca
				


Sign Petition: Demand Palestinian Leadership End Exploitation of Child Soldiers​


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> President Trump had it right when he halted welfare payments to the Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is stupid.
The Palestinians are the only natives.
Israelis are all immigrants, so then should not be allowed.

Palestinians are the Canaanites, Akkadians, Nabetians, Urites, Amorites, etc., who always lived in the area known as Palestine for thousands of years.
They are NOT at all associated with Iran.
And the Iranian are not our enemies, but we did illegally destroy their democracy in 1953, so they have a very valid complaint against the US.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Sign Petition: Demand Palestinian Leadership End Exploitation of Child Soldiers - B'nai Brith Canada
> 
> 
> Feb. 10, 2022 CLIQUEZ ICI POUR LE FRANÇAIS OTTAWA – Red Hand Day, also known as International Day Against the Use of Child Soldiers, is recognized globally this Saturday, Feb. 12, 2022 — and B’nai Brith Canada is taking this opportunity to petition our Government to condemn and take action...
> ...



That is silly because obviously it is a toy gun.
And these are no accounts of children being abused by anyone but the Israeli IDF, that is known for beating and shooting innocent children.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

In b4 Coyote..yeah no.

This is the type of thread for me to avoid because I ain't got no dog in that fight and I do not want to be at odds with her.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Probably true, Mo'. The Israeli government has every obligation to protect its citizens from Islamic terrorist attacks. The IDF may choose to selectively cull the leadership of the Islamic terrorist franchises via airstrikes or raids and arrests as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mostly they use suppressed 10/22s and shoot 'em in the knees.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> That is stupid.
> The Palestinians are the only natives.
> Israelis are all immigrants, so then should not be allowed.
> 
> ...



How is it that Pal’istanians are natives. They were invented by an Egyptian in the late 1960’s.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> That is silly because obviously it is a toy gun.
> And these are no accounts of children being abused by anyone but the Israeli IDF, that is known for beating and shooting innocent children.



You’re ok with the Pally terrorists putting bomb vests on their children?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 3, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> And the Iranian are not our enemies, but we did illegally destroy their democracy in 1953, so they have a very valid complaint against the US.



LOL!

They had 28 prime ministers from 1925-1953.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You’re ok with the Pally terrorists putting bomb vests on their children?


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> That is stupid.
> The Palestinians are the only natives.
> Israelis are all immigrants, so then should not be allowed.
> 
> ...





Rigby5 said:


> Palestinians are the Canaanites, Akkadians, Nabetians, Urites, Amorites, etc., who always lived in the area known as Palestine for thousands of years.


That is true. Palestine has been invaded/conquered/occupied many times over the centuries. Many have come and gone,

However, there is a core group of people who stayed and put down roots. Those are the Palestinians of today.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> How is it that Pal’istanians are natives. They were invented by an Egyptian in the late 1960’s.


Israeli bullshit, of course.
-----------------------
The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:               


> “Turkish subjects habitually resident in the territory of Palestine upon the 1st day of August, 1925, shall become Palestinian citizens.”


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That is true. Palestine has been invaded/conquered/occupied many times over the centuries. Many have come and gone,
> 
> However, there is a core group of people who stayed and put down roots. Those are the Palestinians of today.


Completely unsupported.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> -----------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:


Old, tedious and debunked.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?


Do a search.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2022)

The IDF retaliated to an Islamic terrorist attack over the weekend. 












						IDF strikes Hamas rocket factory in Gaza in response to rocket fire
					

Two rockets were fired toward southern Israel in response to the IDF strikes, according to Palestinian reports.




					m.jpost.com
				




The IDF struck targets in the Gaza Strip on Saturday night after a rocket was fired from the Strip into southern Israel earlier in the night, according to the IDF Spokesperson’s Unit.


A rocket was fired into Israeli territory north of the Gaza Strip on Saturday night, but no interceptors were fired from the Israeli side. The rocket reportedly fell in an open area.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 4, 2022)

Saudi Arab says “palestinians” are fake, gypsies and foreigners without any land, and says Israel historically belongs to Jews…


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course.
> -----------------------
> The automatic, _ipso facto_, change from Ottoman to Palestinian nationality was dealt with in Article 1, paragraph 1, of the Citizenship Order, which declared:



The ones who remained in Israel then became Israeli citizens.

What happened to the ones that fucked up?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2022)

It becomes clearer over time that the Islamic terrorists are something of a running joke and the UN are the only ones laughing. 












						From PA blood libel to a UN libel: The malignant growth of a Palestinian blood libel | PMW Analysis
					

PA blood libel to a UN libel




					palwatch.org
				




From PA blood libel to a UN libel: The malignant growth of a Palestinian blood libel​Itamar Marcus | Dec 4, 2022
*Facts*:
*A Palestinian terrorist attempted to stab an Israeli couple in their car, then stabbed an Israeli soldier in his face, stabbed and lightly wounded an Israeli officer who then shot and killed him

PA Presidency libel about the terrorist:
He was “executed in cold blood” - “a heinous crime”*








*UN embraces PA libel*:
“Horrified by* today’s killing* of a Palestinian man *during a scuffle* … My *heartfelt condolences* to his bereaved family… *those responsible* [must be] *held accountable*.” [Tor Wennesland, personal Twitter account, Dec. 3, 2022]


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 4, 2022)

The Ultrapal Palestinian news site - the same site that employs Shatha Hanaysha, the reporter who was next to Shireen Abu Akleh when she was shot - has a fawning article about Palestinian bombing attacks against Israelis over the past decade, praising not the victims but the bombers.

The article was written as a response to the twin bomb attacks in Jerusalem on November 23.

It is proud of the work of bomber Ishaq Taher Arafa whose 2011 bomb places at a crowded bus stop killed a British citizen, Mary Jean Gardner.

It celebrates Muhammad Mafarjah, who planted a bomb on a bus in Tel Aviv in 2012, injuring 20 "settlers."



It compliments Abd al-Hamid Abu Srour, 19, whose bomb exploded prematurely in am Egged bus in Jerusalem in 2016, injuring 21 "settlers."

It even celebrates the murder of Rina Shnerb, 17, by the PFLP in 2018, calling her a "female settler."

What other group of people so publicly celebrate the murder - and murderers - of civilians?

Maybe there is some ISIS media that does, but as far as I know, there is no other purported news media in the world, whose reporters are recognized worldwide as professional journalists, that so openly supports and celebrates the murder of Jews.

And it justifies their murders by calling every single one - even those who live in Tel Aviv - "settlers."











						Palestinian news site extols bomb attacks against Jewish civilians over the past decade
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> The Ultrapal Palestinian news site - the same site that employs Shatha Hanaysha, the reporter who was next to Shireen Abu Akleh when she was shot - has a fawning article about Palestinian bombing attacks against Israelis over the past decade, praising not the victims but the bombers.
> 
> The article was written as a response to the twin bomb attacks in Jerusalem on November 23.
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> And it justifies their murders by calling every single one - even those who live in Tel Aviv - "settlers."


They were settlers before 1948. Why should they not be settlers now.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 4, 2022)

We Never left, Palestine - a poem by Susan Abulhawa​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2022)

Martyrdom for the sake of Ismail Haniyeh’s luxury lifestyle is far more important than martyrdom for the sake of a religious figure. 











						Hamas Leader Ismail Haniyeh Commemorates Osama Bin Laden's Mentor Abdullah Azzam: He Was A Symbol Of Jihad; Martyrdom For The Sake Of Allah Is Man's Loftiest Aspiration
					

Hamas leader Ismail Haniyeh spoke in a November 24, 2022 video conference for an "international" event commemorating 33 ...




					www.memri.org
				




Hamas Leader Ismail Haniyeh Commemorates Osama Bin Laden's Mentor Abdullah Azzam: He Was A Symbol Of Jihad; Martyrdom For The Sake Of Allah Is Man's Loftiest Aspiration​


----------



## rylah (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That is true. Palestine has been invaded/conquered/occupied many times over the centuries. Many have come and gone,
> 
> However, there is a core group of people who stayed and put down roots. Those are the Palestinians of today.



The core who can't pronounce _'P-alestine'_,

still to this day?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> The core who can't pronounce _'P-alestine'_,
> 
> still to this day?


They call it Falestine.

Do you have a point?


----------



## rylah (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> They call it Falestine.
> 
> Do you have a point?



Yes, because they CAN'T pronounce_ 'P - alestine'_,

that core group you call "Palestinians"...

just a reminder of the whole farce.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> Yes, because they CAN'T pronounce_ 'P - alestine'_,
> 
> that core group you call "Palestinians"...
> 
> just a reminder of the whole farce.


Indeed, I use the western pronunciation.

You still don't have a point.


----------



## rylah (Dec 5, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, I use the western pronunciation.
> 
> You still don't have a point.



What western pronunciation?

In the local language it starts with P,
and the people you call "Palestinians",
are the ONLY ones who CAN'T pronounce it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2022)

In Conversation with BAFTA Award Winner Farah Nabulsi​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 5, 2022)

Well this is certainly strange. We are continually lectured with silliness about the Treaty of Lausanne magically inventing a "country of Pal'istan". Emir Abbas either didn't get the email or wants yet another ''country of Pal'istan". How many of these Islamic terrorist "countries" can international welfare support?









						Two-tongued PA: Abbas asks UN for “partition” into two states, but his own PA says goal is that “Palestine” will replace Israel | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas tries to convince the world he's willing to have a state alongside Israel. The PA says the goal is to replace Israel. Who would you believe?




					palwatch.org
				




Two-tongued PA: Abbas asks UN for “partition” into two states, but his own PA says goal is that “Palestine” will replace Israel​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Dec 5, 2022

*Abbas to the UN: “Implement General Assembly resolution 181, which formed the basis for the two-state solution in 1947”*

*PA and Fatah to Palestinians: “Palestine” is “from the river to the sea”*

*PA official says Israel will cease to exist: “Many occupations have passed and left, this occupation will also leave”*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>




Whose land?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Is Sofia going to run for office in the West Bank or in Gaza?


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Jihadist in training.


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



All Jews who came from Arab countries can pronounce_ 'P-alestine'._
But Arabs who came from the same countries can't without 
learning another language?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 6, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Jordan doesn’t want them back.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2022)

Because the Islamic terrorists are competent at nothing.











						Fatah brags it murdered 20 Israelis in 2022 and 90% of terrorist “Martyrs” were Fatah members | PMW Analysis
					

Some “Martyrs” were Fatah members




					palwatch.org
				




Fatah brags it murdered 20 Israelis in 2022 and 90% of terrorist “Martyrs” were Fatah members​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Dec 8, 2022

*Fatah glorifies PA Security Forces’ participation in terror, among them one member who murdered an Israeli*

*Top Fatah official: “To those who accuse the Fatah Movement of not fulfilling its duty, of abandonment, and of defending the occupation – we say these are the heroic members of the prisoners’ movement… including many, many [PA] Security Forces members”*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2022)

A Palestinian You Should Know: Loubna Noor Qutami​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 9, 2022)

Egyptian commentator Hussein Aboubakr: Arab world fed up with the “Palestinian cause”: “Perpetual refugeedom and appalling acts of violence”

https://www.husseinaboubakr.com/blog/the-pitfalls-of-palestinian-exceptionalism


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Islamic terrorism carries consequences.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2022)

I think it's difficult to make the case that the Emir of whatever city blocks Abbas thinks comprise his West Bank Emir'ship has ever left Islamic terrorism so 'returning' to Islamic terrorism is a misnomer. 











						Palestinian Leader Abbas Preparing to Return to Terrorism
					

Reports indicate that Abbas Palestinian security personnel are already deep within the ranks of terrorist groups.




					www.israeltoday.co.il
				




TPS) Chairman of the Palestinian Authority (PA) *Mahmoud Abbas* – also known as Abu Mazen – has not ruled out the possibility of returning to what he calls “the armed struggle” should Israel not give in to all of the PA’s demands. In other words, he is threatening to use terrorism to get what he wants. Reports indicate that Abbas’ security personnel are already deep within the ranks of terrorist groups.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2022)

It might be a bit premature for the Islamic terrorists to break out their korans and party hats. 











						Hamas vows to ‘liberate’ Jerusalem on 35th birthday
					

Hamas has been in control of the Gaza Strip since its coup in 2007 in which it overthrew the Palestinian Authority.




					www.jpost.com
				




Hamas vows to ‘liberate’ Jerusalem on 35th birthday​Hamas has been in control of the Gaza Strip since its coup in 2007 in which it overthrew the Palestinian Authority.​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 10, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It might be a bit premature for the Islamic terrorists to break out their korans and party hats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jerusalem’s real importance in Islam is indicated by how many times it appears by name in the Koran: Zero times. Not even once. Jerusalem appears 700+ times in the Jewish Bible.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 10, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Son of Hamas founder: Hamas wants death Mosab Hassan Yousef (Son of Hamas Founder) tells the truth about Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2022)

Palestine 1920: The Other Side of the Palestinian Story | Al Jazeera World Documentary​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 10, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine 1920: The Other Side of the Palestinian Story | Al Jazeera World Documentary​


Administrative map Ottoman Empire, ended in 1918: No place named Palestine…

Abdul Ghani Salameh: There was nothing called a palestinian people


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Administrative map Ottoman Empire, ended in 1918: No place named Palestine…
> 
> Abdul Ghani Salameh: There was nothing called a palestinian people
> 
> ...


That was before 1924.


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 10, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> That was before 1924.


Palestine was just Britain’s nickname for the British Mandate, starting in 1923, which became the state of Israel. English word, not Arabic. British Palestine ceased to exist with Israeli statehood in 1948. All inhabitants of British Palestine, including Jews, were designated as Palestinians, as Golda Meir explains. It‘s a fake identity…


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Palestine was just Britain’s nickname for the British Mandate, starting in 1923, which became the state of Israel. English word, not Arabic. British Palestine ceased to exist with Israeli statehood in 1948. All inhabitants of British Palestine, including Jews, were designated as Palestinians, as Golda Meir explains. It‘s a fake identity…


1924 was when the entire population left the country and all of the Palestinians moved in.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> 1924 was when the entire population left the country and all of the Palestinians moved in.


Pal'istanians weren't invented until 1967 by the Egyptian guy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 10, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Pal'istanians weren't invented until 1967 by the Egyptian guy.



The gay one? The one who died of AIDS?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 12, 2022)

Global Empire - A Conversation With Edward Said​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Global Empire - A Conversation With Edward Said​



Edward Said, the Fakestinian who was actually Egyptian. 

Middle East scholar Robert Irwin, “Edward Said’s work is malignant charlatanry in which it is difficult to distinguish honest mistakes from wilful misrepresentations."
How Edward Said took intellectuals for a ride


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 12, 2022)

Najla Said, Episode 1​


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 12, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Najla Said, Episode 1​



Edward Said: Bad Scholar, Bad Character: “The problem is, his scholarship is ill-informed and ideologically-driven. And personally, Said was a resentful, ideologically-driven charlatan.”

https://merionwest.com/2019/01/15/edward-said-bad-scholar-and-bad-character/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 12, 2022)

Many observers have been puzzled why the 1993 Oslo peace accords did not lead to peace but precisely the opposite. Sporadic Palestinian terror attacks prior to 1993 were replaced by repeated Palestinian terror waves murdering more than 2,000 Israelis. PMW’s report "Teaching Terror to Tots” is the key to understanding the post-Oslo terror enigma.



Palestinian Media Watch as been documenting official PA/Fatah ideologies, policies and messages disseminated through every framework they control for over 20 years and everything that PMW has exposed has raised questions about the sincerity of the PA/Fatah in the peace process. PMW recently published a report on Fatah’s *Waed* magazine for children ages 6 – 15, covering every issue published over the last eight years. The messages for Palestinian children spread through *Waed* confirm that the PA/Fatah end game was, and remains, Israel’s destruction and Israel’s replacement by “Palestine”. 



The hundreds of examples in the 70 page report show that through *Waed*, Fatah – that has dominated and controlled the PA since its creation – has been teaching Palestinian children that:



“From the River to the Sea, Palestine will be free” after “the Zionist invaders will go to the garbage can of history” because “the period of Zionism will eventually pass.” As a last step all “the Jewish settlers in Palestine will disappear.” 



Israel must be destroyed because Jews/Israelis are: 

“Zionist thieves who stole our land”… “Jewish invaders”… “foreigners from all ends of the earth who did not know Palestine and did not live in it – neither them nor their forefathers.” 



Since Jews have no rights, Palestinians have the “right to wage an armed struggle to take back its stolen homeland.” This is the only PA/Fatah path, because “the liberation of Palestine will only be achieved through armed struggle.” 



In short, the PA/Fatah’s message to children is* that Israel was created by theft, its continued existence is a crime, and its destruction via the armed struggle is justified and inevitable.* The children who read *Waed* are taught that they have the responsibility to bring about the future world without Israel. 



The PA/Fatah education that is documented in the report is the driving force behind the current Palestinian terror wave that is led by Palestinian youth who have been raised on these hate messages. If no action is taken to combat the PA/Fatah education to hate and terror, it will continue to be the driving force for Palestinian violence for generations. 



PMW’s exposure of the PA/Fatah messages through *Waed* should have far-reaching political implications. Attitudes towards the Oslo Accords and policy towards the PA must be reassessed based on the reality of what the PA is and not the illusion of what the international community imagined it would be. If Palestinian terror is to be stopped and stability returned to Israel, the newly exposed PA/Fatah teachings must be the impetus for a new attitude towards the PA. 



PMW is releasing this report at the GPO’s Christian Media Conference in Jerusalem. 



To read PMW's *"Teaching Terror to Tots" *click here.



The following is an *Executive Summary of *"Teaching Terror to Tots"*:*



Fatah, the ruling political movement of the Palestinian Authority (PA), runs a youth movement for Palestinian children ages 6-15 called the Lion Cubs (boys) and Flowers (girls) which publishes a children’s magazine called _Waed _(Arabic for “Promise”)_._ The magazine is published on the youth movement’s website and distributed at Fatah and PA activities and in PA schools.



Fatah's education of children through _Waed _is the antithesis of peace education. Whereas not all the material in the magazine promotes hatred of Israelis and Israel, all references to Israelis and Israel are hateful. 



_Waed’s_ fundamental essages are that Israelis are foreign colonialist invaders, and therefore, Israel has no right to exist. Palestinians led by Fatah will continue the heroic armed struggle until the invaders are defeated and will leave. There is no hint of Israel's legitimacy, nor is there a possibility that Israel will coexist alongside a liberated Palestine, whose borders will include all of Israel.



*Fictitious history creates violent destiny*

Fatah’s rewriting of the past generates its vision for the future. A fictitious 5,000-year-old “Canaanite Palestinian Arab” people is invented as the pretext for all Palestinian rights: “Since the third millennium BCE, in other words, *5,000 years ago. Its Palestinian residents settled it*” (_Waed_, Issue 37, p. 22). The erasure of the authentic Jewish history in the land is the pretext for denying Jews any rights. Israelis are branded as “*foreigners who came from all ends of the earth, foreigners who did not know Palestine and did not live in it – neither them nor their fathers and forefathers*” (_Waed_, Issue 36, p. 2). Every city in Israel and every centimeter of Israel are said to be parts of the occupied Palestinian “stolen homeland.” 


(full article online)










						Teaching Terror to Tots - reevaluating the Oslo Accords | PMW Analysis
					

Teaching Terror to Tots




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2022)

Teaching Terror to Tots - Israel Today
					

Fatah’s children’s magazine lays bare its true goal: the destruction of the Jewish state.




					www.israeltoday.co.il
				





Teaching Terror to Tots​Fatah’s children’s magazine lays bare its true goal: the destruction of the Jewish state


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Gaza is in a state of war with Israel. Celebrate Christmas there. Oh, wait..

Hamas Cancels Christmas In Gaza: “Christians in Gaza say they face intimidation and arrest over Christmas celebrations since Hamas took charge in 2007.”
Gaza Christians long for days before Hamas cancelled Christmas


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 13, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> Gaza is in a state of war with Israel. Celebrate Christmas there. Oh, wait..
> 
> Hamas Cancels Christmas In Gaza: “Christians in Gaza say they face intimidation and arrest over Christmas celebrations since Hamas took charge in 2007.”
> Gaza Christians long for days before Hamas cancelled Christmas


More Israeli bullshit.

Palestinians celebrate Christmas in Gaza​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 13, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Teaching Terror to Tots - Israel Today
> 
> 
> Fatah’s children’s magazine lays bare its true goal: the destruction of the Jewish state.
> ...


So?


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> More Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Palestinians celebrate Christmas in Gaza​


“In Hamas-Run Gaza, the Last Arab Christians Are Hanging On”​“An ancient community bears witness to its own purging—and recalls a more tolerant time.”​
“In 2007, one year after Hamas was elected, the last Christian bookstore in central Gaza, known as The Teacher’s Bookshop, was firebombed twice. It was one of a spate of similar bombings that occurred in Gaza around that time. The bookshop, a haven of sorts with an internet café and educational services, had been established by the Gaza Baptist Church 10 years earlier. Its Christian owner, Rami Ayyad, a deeply religious and kindly man, was kidnapped, tortured, and murdered by extremists. He had received death threats from jihadis for years but refused to close his shop. Hamas condemned the murder and vowed to protect the remaining Christians, but the assailants were never found.”









						In Hamas-Run Gaza, the Last Arab Christians Are Hanging On
					

An ancient community bears witness to its own purging—and recalls a more tolerant time.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> More Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Palestinians celebrate Christmas in Gaza​


“Leaked Hamas Christmas memo causes Christian dismay in Gaza”​“A leaked Hamas memo showing Gaza’s ruling Islamist group wanted to curb Christmas celebrations among Gaza’s Muslim majority has upset the enclave’s tiny Christian community in the run-up to the holiday.”

“The ministry of religious affairs document, dated Dec. 15, called for “activities by the directorate of preaching and spiritual guidance to limit interaction with Christmas”.

“Hamas said the reaction was exaggerated and that it only wanted to ensure Muslims marked Christian holidays in accordance with Islamic law.”









						Leaked Hamas Christmas memo causes Christian dismay in Gaza
					

A leaked Hamas memo showing Gaza's ruling Islamist group wanted to curb Christmas celebrations among Gaza's Muslim majority has upset the enclave's tiny Christian community in the run-up to the holiday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 13, 2022)

MartyNYC said:


> “In Hamas-Run Gaza, the Last Arab Christians Are Hanging On”​“An ancient community bears witness to its own purging—and recalls a more tolerant time.”​
> “In 2007, one year after Hamas was elected, the last Christian bookstore in central Gaza, known as The Teacher’s Bookshop, was firebombed twice. It was one of a spate of similar bombings that occurred in Gaza around that time. The bookshop, a haven of sorts with an internet café and educational services, had been established by the Gaza Baptist Church 10 years earlier. Its Christian owner, Rami Ayyad, a deeply religious and kindly man, was kidnapped, tortured, and murdered by extremists. He had received death threats from jihadis for years but refused to close his shop. Hamas condemned the murder and vowed to protect the remaining Christians, but the assailants were never found.”
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have anything that is not 15 years old?


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you have anything that is not 15 years old?


“Merry Christmas! Now, convert to Islam or die!” LOL! 
“How Intense Persecution is Driving Endangered Christians Out of Gaza”​








						The Battle You Never Hear About: How Intense Persecution is Driving Endangered Christians Out of Gaza
					

Terrorists in Gaza rained down hundreds of rockets on Israeli civilians over the last week, sending entire cities to their bomb shelters. In response, Israel pounded terror targets in the Gaza Strip with deadly airstrikes.




					www1.cbn.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> More Israeli bullshit.
> 
> Palestinians celebrate Christmas in Gaza​



In 15 years of Hamas rule, it's only the 3rd time
Christians are allowed to celebrate in public?

No wonder the only Christians who dare criticize Muslims are all abroad.


----------



## rylah (Dec 13, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So?



So, Arab supremacist hate for Jews has nothing to do with Israel.
The accusations are made up as excuses to degrade further generations.









						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So?


So you don't understand.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Harmony. Except for the occasional slaughter/rape/robbery of Jews by Muslims.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Harmony. Except for the occasional slaughter/rape/robbery of Jews by Muslims.


The middle of the story.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 14, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> The middle of the story.



The end of the story involves lots of palestinian losing.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2022)

The Islamic terrorists were marching in their man-burquas. 











						In Honor Of PFLP's 55th Anniversary, Students At West Bank Birzeit University March In Fatigues, Carry Mock Explosives And Rockets, Chant: Oh, PFLP Member, Mobilize And Blow Up The Settler's Head!
					

In a rally marking 55 years since the establishment of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) at ...




					www.memri.org
				




In Honor Of PFLP's 55th Anniversary, Students At West Bank Birzeit University March In Fatigues, Carry Mock Explosives And Rockets, Chant: Oh, PFLP Member, Mobilize And Blow Up The Settler's Head!​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)

A Life in Struggle: Exclusive with Leila Khaled, Icon of Palestinian Resistance​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 16, 2022)

The money grubbing welfare recipients 'demand' more kuffar welfare. 












						Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas During China-Arab Summit: We Support Beijing's One-China Policy, Demand Apology And Reparations From The U.S., Britain, And Israel
					

Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas said in a speech at the December 9, 2022 Arab-China Summit in Riyadh, that...




					www.memri.org
				




Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas During China-Arab Summit: We Support Beijing's One-China Policy, Demand Apology And Reparations From The U.S., Britain, And Israel​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 16, 2022)

[ Save The Children !!!!  ]

A young Palestinian girl may be on her way to fame if appearances on official PA TV are anything to go by. Singing a song that glorifies “the machine gun and the rifle” as “a present from daddy,” young Amal has appeared on official PA TV twice in the last two months, addressing her imprisoned father and praising all the terrorist prisoners. 



In her latest address, she also thanked official PA TV directly for the opportunity to reach her imprisoned father. Palestinian Media Watch has exposed that official PA TV has a number of programs dedicated to the terrorist prisoners. Her latest message is as follows: 


















> PMW exposed the girl’s first TV appearance as well as the appearances of other young children singing to their terrorist prisoner relatives about “defeating Israel” and “trampling the necks of the Zionists.”












						A star is born: “Daddy gave me a present, a machine gun and a rifle” - Girl sings for the second time to prisoner dad on PA TV | PMW Analysis
					

“Daddy gave me a present, a machine gun and a rifle”




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)

Why Are Palestinian Christians Leaving Jesus’ Birthplace? [Pt. 1]​

How Evangelicals Betray Christians In The Holy Land [Pt. 2]​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 16, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why Are Palestinian Christians Leaving Jesus’ Birthplace?



Muslims have a long history of abusing and killing Christians.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)

Visiting the Last Fully Christian Village in Palestine​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2022)

Journey Through Palestine - Travel Documentary​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Visiting the Last Fully Christian Village in Palestine​



It won't be long before the moslems purge the rest of the kuffar.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2022)

This is a crisis. Perhaps the UN can step in and provide the welfare money withheld by Iran. 











						Iran halts funds to Palestinian terror groups, sparking crisis - report
					

The crisis has affected the factions both in the Gaza Strip and abroad to a point where some of them were unable to pay their monthly bills.




					www.jpost.com
				




Iran halts funds to Palestinian terror groups, sparking crisis - report​The crisis has affected the factions both in the Gaza Strip and abroad to a point where some of them were unable to pay their monthly bills.​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2022)

Incitement is the daily routine of the Islamic terrorist franchises. It's a policy used to indoctrinate children from infancy and to mold them into pre-teen gee-had disposable 'martyrs' 











						The wave of terrorism and connection to the collapse of the PA - opinion
					

Terrorist attacks directed against Israel originate in several ways: from individual terrorists acting spontaneously as a result of personal frustrations and incessant incitement in the media.




					www.jpost.com
				




The wave of terrorism and its connection to the collapse of the Palestinian Authority - opinion​Terrorist attacks directed against Israel originate in several ways: from individual terrorists acting spontaneously as a result of personal frustrations and incessant incitement in the media.​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)

2022 Freedom Scholars: Noura Erakat​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2022)

It appears the Israelis are sending a message to the Islamic terrorists: behave or else. 






			Targeting Hamas, Israel tries to reestablish deterrence in Gaza
		


Earlier this month, the Israeli Defense Forces sent jets into the Gaza Strip, surgically targeting Hamas military sites in the coastal enclave. The IDF operation was a response to rocket fire from Gaza toward southern Israel earlier that day — an attack, according to reports, that the IDF suspects was perpetrated by Islamic Jihad. In punishing Hamas, the IDF was reestablishing previous rules of engagement with the terrorist organization: Hamas will have to restrain other terrorist actors in Gaza or pay a price.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2022)

After Iran Cuts Off Funds, Palestinian Groups in Gaza Scramble for Resources - The Media Line
					

[Gaza City] News that Iran has halted its […]




					themedialine.org
				




After Iran Cuts Off Funds, Palestinian Groups in Gaza Scramble for Resources​




The pallys may find themselves begging Qatar for their welfare money.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2022)

With the propensity for Islamic terrorism to be spread beyond the physical locations of Islamic terrorist enclaves, keeping an eye on the activities of potential Islamic terrorists is prudent.












						Several US Cities Have Increased Policing of Palestine Solidarity
					

Multiple U.S. cities have adopted a definition of antisemitism that silences Palestinians and expands surveillance.




					truthout.org
				




Multiple U.S. cities have adopted a definition of antisemitism that silences Palestinians and expands surveillance.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 17, 2022)

Exactly who are those Canadians?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2022)

It does seem pretty remarkable that in 2022, the international community is still showering Islamic terrorists with welfare money. 











						Palestinian President Just Threatened Terror Attack At "Any Time" | American Center for Law and Justice
					

It’s hard to believe we have to report this in 2022, but the leader of the Palestinian Authority (PA) just announced to the world that he’s not opposed to using terrorism to get his way. We’ve told you how the PA incentivizes terrorists to kill Israeli citizens – and American troops – through...




					aclj.org
				




It’s hard to believe we have to report this in 2022, but the leader of the Palestinian Authority (PA) just announced to the world that he’s not opposed to using terrorism to get his way. We’ve told you how the PA incentivizes terrorists to kill Israeli citizens – and American troops – through its pay for slay program. We helped shut down the sending of U.S. funds to the PA during Trump’s presidency, but now thanks to President Joe Biden, the U.S. is once again sending your tax dollars to reward terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 18, 2022)

Since the 7th century, Islamism has had this 'thing' with use and abuse of female children. It has something to do with the religion's inventor and his fascination with female children as his wives.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 18, 2022)

I would guess around nine years old. 

Another victim of a politico-religious ideology that has exploited female children since the 7th century.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 18, 2022)

How nice. I wonder if the child in the abuse video above spends a lot of time thing about how she will,  “Meet Her Lord Through Her Blood, Body Parts”. 












						Rajaa Al-Halabi, Head of the Hamas Women’s Movement: A Martyrdom-Seeking Girl Has Only One Thing on Her Mind - To Meet Her Lord Through Her Blood, Body Parts; Children in Gaza Are Raised to Love Jihad from Infancy
					

Rajaa Al-Halabi, the head of the Hamas Women’s Movement, said in a December 12, 2022 interview on Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas-Gaza...




					www.memri.org
				




Rajaa Al-Halabi, Head of the Hamas Women’s Movement: A Martyrdom-Seeking Girl Has Only One Thing on Her Mind - To Meet Her Lord Through Her Blood, Body Parts; Children in Gaza Are Raised to Love Jihad from Infancy​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Team Islamic terrorist wasn’t in the roster.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 18, 2022)

Well really, who’s surprised. 

The Pally existence is one of Jew hatred. 











						UN Palestinian rights official’s social media history reveals antisemitic comments
					

Francesca Albanese tells ToI she acknowledges 'mistakes' in past reference to a 'Jewish lobby'; is latest UN official probing Israel to show evidence of blatant prejudice




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




UN Palestinian rights official’s social media history reveals antisemitic comments​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 18, 2022)

P F Tinmore said: 
🤣



🤣


----------



## Hollie (Dec 18, 2022)

An uncomfortable truth that the Pallys can’t hide from.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2022)

This reads like a great idea, assuming your intent is to raise the next generation of Islamic terrorists. 

The pally theory is, ''gett'em while they're young''. It's how they treat their children, 











						Mass murderer as classmate: Palestinian kids exposed daily to Dalal Mughrabi who led murder of 37 – among them 12 children | PMW Analysis
					

Palestinian kids exposed daily to Terrorists Dalal Mughrabi




					palwatch.org
				




Mass murderer as classmate: Palestinian kids exposed daily to Dalal Mughrabi who led murder of 37 – among them 12 children​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 19, 2022)

Hollie said:


> This reads like a great idea, assuming your intent is to raise the next generation of Islamic terrorists.
> 
> The pally theory is, ''gett'em while they're young''. It's how they treat their children,
> 
> ...





Hollie said:


> murder of 37 – among them 12 children


Israel has done better than that many times.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has done better than that many times.


 Nice duck. 

You're OK with Islamic terrorist child abuse?


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:
🤣



🤣


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 19, 2022)

*Father and friends of “Martyr”: “He kept saying: ‘I want to be a Martyr’ and ‘I want to take a picture with you, I will become a Martyr tonight’”*

*Father of dead 16-year-old: My son “wished for this Martyrdom-death for two years… Praise Allah, he achieved it”*

*Relative of dead terrorist: “We have rejoiced at his death as a Martyr… He asked [for Martyrdom] and achieved it”*

*Official PA TV reporter: “This is the situation of Palestine. We always give our children [as Martyrs] for its soil, for its liberation… Every new Martyr for the land brings us one step closer to liberation”*




When 22-year-old Muhammad Abu Kishk was killed in a shootout initiated by terrorists shooting and throwing explosives at Israeli soldiers and civilians at Joseph’s Tomb, his father, uncle, and a friend explained that for years the young man had wished to die as a “Martyr.”



His friend specifically mentioned that Abu Kishk had invited people he met in the street to have their photo taken with him, in anticipation of his own death later that night: 

















(full article online)









						Take your picture with today’s "Martyr"; Trending in the PA | PMW Analysis
					

A martyr - a hero




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah (Dec 20, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> 2022 Freedom Scholars: Noura Erakat​



The oligarch PA princess
isn't free to criticize the kind of
"freedom" she's preaching about.









						Mike Fegelman: Anti-Israel activists silent on the beheading of a gay man in Palestinian Authority territory
					

In Israel, the gay community can live in safety, without fear of arrest. For Palestinians, the risks of homosexuality can be death




					nationalpost.com
				








						Capital punishment for homosexuality - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hollie (Dec 20, 2022)

Interesting turn of events. I fully expect the Biden Politburo to make excuses for their funding of Islamic terrorists. 











						Victims of Terrorism Sue Biden Admin for Sending Taxpayer Aid to Palestinians - Washington Free Beacon
					

Victims of Palestinian terror attacks are suing the Biden administration for awarding nearly half a billion dollars in U.S. taxpayer funds to the Palestinian government, which allegedly uses these funds to pay convicted terrorists and their families.




					freebeacon.com
				




Victims of Palestinian terror attacks are suing the Biden administration for awarding nearly half a billion dollars in U.S. taxpayer funds to the Palestinian government, which allegedly uses these funds to pay convicted terrorists and their families.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 22, 2022)

To be so entitled. Demanding the kuffar pay her debts. 










						New loan, who dis: 'Squad' Democrat calls Biden and demands he cancel her $100K student loan debt
					

New loan, who dis?




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 23, 2022)

A part of breeding in the Islamic terrorist occupied territories is to produce that next generation of islamo-bots who will fulfill the gee-had. 











						Weaponizing the death of Palestinian kids to attack Israel in the ICC | PMW Analysis
					

Teaching Palestinian kids to attack Israel




					palwatch.org
				




Weaponizing the death of Palestinian kids to attack Israel in the ICC​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Dec 21, 2022
The Palestinian version of eating your cake and leaving it whole is particularly macabre and sinister. On the one hand, the Palestinian Authority actively brainwashes Palestinian kids to hate, kill, and be killed. Having sent the kids to die, the PA then uses the death of the kids as a means to attack Israel, in any forum possible, including the International Criminal Court (ICC), alleging that it is Israel that is responsible for the many Palestinian kids and youth dying.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 23, 2022)

Mahmoud Al-Zahar has a pretty ambitious plan for his army. Those Jews and Christians have to go.​













						Senior Hamas Official Mahmoud Al-Zahar: The 'Army Of Jerusalem' Will Not Liberate Palestinian Land Only; The 512 Million Square Kilometers Of Planet Earth Will Come Under A System With No Zionism, No Treacherous Christianity
					

Senior Hamas official Mahmoud Al-Zahar said on a December 12, 2022 show on Al-Masirah TV (Houthis-Yemen) that Hamas has ...




					www.memri.org
				




Senior Hamas Official Mahmoud Al-Zahar: The 'Army Of Jerusalem' Will Not Liberate Palestinian Land Only; The 512 Million Square Kilometers Of Planet Earth Will Come Under A System With No Zionism, No Treacherous Christianity​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2022)

A tenuous existence for the non-Islamist living under the theocratic totalitarianism of islamists. 

The history of islamism is one of subjugation, oppression and elimination of the dhimmi class.










						Christian woman talks Palestinian terror murder of twin sister
					

Until now, Kathleen has been hesitant, even uncomfortable, to share her views publicly following the murder of her sister.




					m.jpost.com
				




Kristine Luken was murdered in a gruesome terrorist attack in Israel on December 18, 2010. She and her friend Kay Wilsonwere victims of a calculated Palestinian Arab plot: The terrorists had been hiding on a popular Judean mountain hiking trail, armed with massive knives, lying in wait for their victims. Kristine and Kay were stabbed multiple times. Miraculously, Kay survived


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2022)

Hollie said:


> A tenuous existence for the non-Islamist living under the theocratic totalitarianism of islamists.
> 
> The history of islamism is one of subjugation, oppression and elimination of the dhimmi class.
> 
> ...


Old.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Old.


Pointless.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2022)

It really is shameful that the Biden politburo chose to throw welfare money at the Islamic terrorists. The Great Satan could have been the nation to set an example for others to follow and refuse to reward Islamic terrorism. 












						New lawsuit challenges Biden administration to stop funding Palestinian terrorism
					

“It is a total mystery to me why [President Joe] Biden and [Secretary of State Antony] Blinken are violating a federal law, the Taylor Force Act,” said Stuart Force, Taylor’s




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com
				




In 2018, the Trump administration signed into law the Taylor Force Act to prevent the U.S. government from sending funds to the Palestinian Authority (P.A.) as long as it continues to fund terrorism. Now, a new lawsuit supported by victims of terror is seeking to compel the Biden administration to follow suit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It really is shameful that the Biden politburo chose to throw welfare money at the Islamic terrorists. The Great Satan could have been the nation to set an example for others to follow and refuse to reward Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the Shireen Abu Aqla Act?

Israel has killed four (to my knowledge) US citizens. Hardly a word from the government.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> Where is the Shireen Abu Aqla Act?
> 
> Israel has killed four (to my knowledge) US citizens. Hardly a word from the government.


Time to declare a gee-had.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 25, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


>



The Bible said those were Jewish towns in Israel.

When did Palestinians steal those towns?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 26, 2022)

Linda Sarsour - The Power of Purpose 5/13/2017​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2022)

ALERT: Don't Fall for This Hurricane Harvey Donation Scam!
					

-ALERT-




					thepoliticalinsider.com
				




POLITICS​Linda Sarsour Uses Hurricane Harvey to Fundraise for Fraudulent Charity​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2022)

Israel: Palestinian 'terrorist' shot dead after ramming car into police officers; Watch video
		


Gee-had one and done for this pally Islamic terrorist


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 26, 2022)

[ They could have become Doctors, Lawyers, Dentists, Architects, artists, etc, but instead....more wasted lives in pursuit of the Islamic ideology.  Once Islam conquers a land....only Jews cannot keep their homeland ]








Members of a West Bank terror cell arrested on December 14, 2022, over an alleged planned bombing attack in Israel, top to bottom: Kayes a-Shiab, Ahmed Taher Jaradat, Haled Marei, Younis. Right: a bomb hidden inside a fire extinguisher the cell allegedly planned to use in Israel. (Shin Bet)











						Shin Bet busts Gaza-directed terror cell planning ‘major’ bombing in Israel
					

Four West Bank Palestinians detained earlier this month over alleged plot, explosive device hidden in fire extinguisher seized; Lapid hails arrests




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie (Dec 26, 2022)

I must have missed the islamist terrorist ''Day of Rage''. Any double your dark-eyed virgins sales promotions?













						Fatah calls for ‘Day of rage’ after arch-terrorist dies of cancer in Israel
					

Mahmoud Abbas's party also called for a general strike across Judea and Samaria “in response to the crimes committed against Palestinian prisoners.”The post Fatah calls for ‘Day of rage’ after




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com
				




Palestinians across Judea and Samaria and the Gaza Strip marked the death from cancer on Tuesday of arch-terrorist Nasser Abu Hamid with “Day of rage” protests and a general strike.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2022)

Islamic terrorist incitement to terrorism and murder. 

It’s what they do. 












						PA’s incitement to terror and murder continues | PMW Analysis
					

terror and murder continues




					palwatch.org
				




PA’s incitement to terror and murder continues​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Dec 26, 2022





The incitement of the Palestinian Authority to murder Israelis takes many forms. In some instances, the incitement is clear and direct, such as when PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas called to take revenge for the death of three terrorists and “dish out to them [Israel] twice as much as we’ve received.” In other instances, the incitement is more complex and subtle, and takes the form of glorifying imprisoned terrorist murderers and inventing libels to blame Israel for their deaths.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2022)

The pally campaign of Jew hatreds has been exported across the globe. The politico-religious ideology of Jew hatreds that has a history dating back 1,400 years to the invention of Islamism is as virulent today in the territories occupied by the pallys as it was a those centuries ago. 










						Students for Justice in Palestine Lies in Order to Memorialize Terrorists
					

A view of Georgetown University. Photo: Mario Roberto Durán Ortiz via Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – While cities like Jerusalem, Hebron …




					www.algemeiner.com
				




_JNS.org_ – While cities like Jerusalem, Hebron and Jenin are well-known as frontlines of the Arab-Israeli conflict, North American college campuses are a theater of another type of war.

Anti-Zionist student groups and faculty members routinely use the language of “social justice,” “liberation” and “resistance” to whitewash the heinous actions of Palestinian terror groups that vow to destroy the State of Israel and take the lives of Israelis in and out of uniform.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 27, 2022)

I don't believe anyone has ever denied that Pallys see their children as useful when employed in the service of gee-had and Jew hatreds. 












						Palestinian Media Watch - A window to Palestinian society | PMW
					

Palestinian Media Watch is a research institute that studies Palestinian society from a broad range of perspectives by monitoring and analyzing the Palestinian Authority through its media and schoolbooks. PMW’s major focus is on the messages that the Palestinian leaders send to the population.




					palwatch.org
				




Important admission: Fatah takes children as terrorists, says mother of terrorist

Itamar Marcus  | Dec 27, 2022
“Fatah… You took Nasser from me when he was a child,” says mother of terrorist murderer Nasser Abu Hmeid

PMW has reported extensively on the PA/Fatah using children as terrorists and brainwashing them to seek “Martyrdom.” Now a Palestinian mother of six terrorists, Um Nasser Abu Hmeid, has confirmed that it was Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah movement that brought her to son to terror when he was still a child:

“To the Fatah Movement I say: You took Nasser from me when he was a child, all I ask of you is to return him to me, so that I will be able to pay respects to him and bury him.”

[Official PA TV, Palestine This Morning, Dec. 26, 2022]


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2022)

Why would Pally incitement to acts of Islamic terrorism stop? The west continues to finance it. 












						The Palestinian Authority’s Incitement to Terror and Murder Continues
					

Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas at the UN General Assembly in New York. Photo: Reuters/Caitlin Ochs The incitement of the …




					www.algemeiner.com
				




The incitement of the Palestinian Authority (PA) to murder Israelis takes many forms.

In some instances, the incitement is clear and direct, such as when PA leader Mahmoud Abbas called on Palestinians to take revenge for the death of three terrorists, and “dish out to them [Israel] twice as much as we’ve received.” In other instances, the incitement is more complex and subtle, and takes the form of glorifying imprisoned terrorist murderers and inventing libels to blame Israel for their deaths


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 28, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why would Pally incitement to acts of Islamic terrorism stop? The west continues to finance it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many tropes.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 28, 2022)

A Palestinian You Should Know: Loubna Noor Qutami​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2022)

P F Tinmore said:


> So many tropes.


So many hurt feelings.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 28, 2022)

Another teenager sacrificed for the gee-had.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2022)

Sama' Abdulhadi: The Palestinian techno queen blasting around the globe​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2022)

Insensate Jew hatreds is a foundational element of Pally existence. It seems the Pally existence is consumed with hatred’s for themselves and Jews. 









						Bursting the bubble of another PA lie: The Campbell-Bannerman conspiracy | PMW Analysis
					

Debunking another baseless PA conspiracy




					palwatch.org
				




Bursting the bubble of another PA lie: The Campbell-Bannerman conspiracy​Maurice Hirsch, Adv.  | Dec 28, 2022
As Palestinian Media Watch has repeatedly exposed, an integral part of the Palestinian Authority’s “narrative” to undermine Israel’s legitimacy is to claim that Jews lack any historical connection to the land of Israel and that the creation of Israel was nothing more than an act of western colonization. To support their historical revision, PA leaders and officials often claim there was a secret plan formulated by British Prime Minister Sir Henry Campbell-Bannerman, to plant “*a foreign body in the middle of the people of the Arab nation in order to fragment its solidarity, steal its resources, and prevent its revival*.” This according to the PA historical revision is the sole reason for the establishment of the state of Israel. Similar to many other parts of the PA narrative, the claim regarding the Campbell-Bannerman conspiracy is a complete lie lacking any factual or evidentiary basis. In fact, honest Muslim-Arab scholars who have tried to prove this document’s authenticity eventually admitted that no such document exists.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2022)

I’m all in on holding the Biden politburo accountable for funding Islamic terrorism. 












						Victims of Terrorism Sue Biden Admin for Sending Taxpayer Aid to Palestinians - Washington Free Beacon
					

Victims of Palestinian terror attacks are suing the Biden administration for awarding nearly half a billion dollars in U.S. taxpayer funds to the Palestinian government, which allegedly uses these funds to pay convicted terrorists and their families.




					freebeacon.com
				




Victims of Palestinian terror attacks are suing the Biden administration for awarding nearly half a billion dollars in U.S. taxpayer funds to the Palestinian government, which allegedly uses these funds to pay convicted terrorists and their families.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Insensate Jew hatreds is a foundational element of Pally existence. It seems the Pally existence is consumed with hatred’s for themselves and Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hollie said:


> there was a secret plan formulated by British Prime Minister Sir Henry Campbell-Bannerman, to plant “*a foreign body in the middle of the people of the Arab nation in order to fragment its solidarity, steal its resources, and prevent its revival*.”


Could Palestine become a “little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of hostile Arabism”? That was the hope expressed by Ronald Storrs, a governor of Jerusalem during and after the First World War. His words illustrated how the British elite supported the Zionist colonisation project on the understanding that doing so would advance its own interests in the Middle East. They exemplified, too, how the same elite saw strong parallels between Palestine and Ireland. In this talk, David Cronin will examine these parallels, offering an overview of how an unjust situation created a century ago persists to this day.

Lecture 139: How Britain wanted a Jewish Ulster in Palestine by David Cronin​


----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2022)

Children are a useful tool for the Islamic terrorist gee-had. 

It’s what they do.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 30, 2022)

Islamic state / Pally Islamic terrorist arrested as a suspect in bus bombings. 

It’s almost as though the entirety of pally’dom has no function but one of Jew hatreds. 











						East Jerusalemite with Islamic State ties arrested for bombings at bus stops in city
					

Shin Bet and police say Eslam Froukh committed deadly attack in November on his own, allegedly planned further attacks before being detained




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




The Shin Bet security agency and Israel Police on Tuesday revealed that security forces had arrested a Palestinian resident of East Jerusalem with ties to the Islamic State jihadist group for a deadly double bombing attack in the capital last month.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh, dear. Trouble in the Islamic terrorist enclave of Gaza’istan. 











						Palestinian online campaign blames Hamas for Gaza misery
					

Hamas supporters claimed that the Palestinian Authority and Israel were behind the new campaign.




					m.jpost.com
				




Palestinians have launched a new social media campaign in protest of Hamas’s rule of the Gaza Strip, holding the Islamist movement responsible for poverty, unemployment and harsh economic and humanitarian conditions.

Hamas supporters claimed that the Palestinian Authority and Israel were behind the new campaign.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2023)

UNBOUGHT POWER HOUR | Season 1 Episode 5 with Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2023)

UNBOUGHT POWER HOUR | Season 1 Episode 1 with Noura Erakat​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2023)

UNBOUGHT POWER HOUR | Season 2 Episode 7 with Mohammed El Kurd​


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2023)

Heh! Islamic terrorists playing army. 




			https://www.memri.org/tv/militant-simulate-kidnapping-israeli-soldier-gaza-military-drill
		


_Gaza militants practice kidnapping Israeli soldiers in a video posted on December 30, 2022 to the Telegram account of the Joint Operations Room of the Resistance Factions. The military drill, which took place on December 28, involved a simulated attack on an Israeli military base, which concludes in the kidnapping of an Israeli soldier._


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2023)

The Islamic terrorist enclaves exporting the koranification of their Islamic terrorism. 












						Posters Glorifying Palestinian “Martyrs” Found in LA
					

Various posters glorifying Palestinian “martyrs” were found in Los Angeles on December 16. The Palestinian Youth Movement announced in an Instagram post that they had put the posters around Los Angeles, Orange County and the Inland Empire; some posters were found on Wilshire Boulevard. The...




					jewishjournal.com
				




Various posters glorifying Palestinian “martyrs” were found in Los Angeles on December 16.

The Palestinian Youth Movement announced in an Instagram post that they had put the posters around Los Angeles, Orange County and the Inland Empire; some posters were found on Wilshire Boulevard.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2023)

Hollie said:


> The Islamic terrorist enclaves exporting the koranification of their Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on opinions.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> Based on opinions.


Just your opinion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Just your opinion.


Indeed, nothing legal or concrete here. Just BS.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2023)

Really comical to see the Arab-Moslem psyche so devastated by their failures.

As we see with words and actions from the  islamist "scholars" (past and present), islamism is still thoroughly outraged at the ascendency of the infidel and their outrageous behavior of daring to interrupt the expansionist ideology that is focused on brute force and ultimately, subjugation of any infidel society within reach. Islamists have kept this indigant grudge smoldering for 1,300 years.










						West Bank Islamic Scholar Sheikh Yousef Abu Islam: In The Protocols Of The Elders Of Zion, The Jews Outlined A Plot To Use Soccer To Distract Muslims From Jihad And From Liberating Muslim Lands Like Spain
					

Palestinian Islamic scholar Sheikh Yousef Abu Islam said in an address at a mosque in Silat Al-Harithiya in the Jenin Go...




					www.memri.org
				




West Bank Islamic Scholar Sheikh Yousef Abu Islam: In The Protocols Of The Elders Of Zion, The Jews Outlined A Plot To Use Soccer To Distract Muslims From Jihad And From Liberating Muslim Lands Like Spain​


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, nothing legal or concrete here. Just BS.


Indeed. Your hurt feelings are noted.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2023)

They do get that blank, koranified stare when they realize the historic (hysteric), islamist movement ended many centuries ago. 













						Senior Hamas Official Mahmoud Al-Zahar: The Jews Were Banished From Every Country In The World, Sent To Palestine To Weaken Our Historic Islamic Movement; Ukraine Is A Jewish Country
					

Mahmoud Al-Zahar, who is a member of Hamas's political bureau, said in a December 8, 2022 conference organized by the Al...




					www.memri.org
				




Senior Hamas Official Mahmoud Al-Zahar: The Jews Were Banished From Every Country In The World, Sent To Palestine To Weaken Our Historic Islamic Movement; Ukraine Is A Jewish Country​


----------



## Hollie (Jan 1, 2023)

''leaders'' in Islamic terrorism. 

It seems they're hoping that as long as they have a population willing to breed the next generation of disposable children, they will continue to be 'leaders'. 













						We’re proud of our terror: Fatah takes stock at end of 2022 | PMW Analysis
					

At end of 2022, Fatah highlights its leading role in terror, stresses terrorists are its first priority and “last penny” will go to them




					palwatch.org
				





*Fatah highlights its leading role in terror*
*Fatah repeats terrorists are its top priority, “last penny” will go to them*




As is custom at year’s end, Abbas’ Fatah Movement recently took stock of its accomplishments. What achievements did Fatah find noteworthy?

That Fatah played the leading role in terror against Israel, obviously!

As Palestinian Media Watch has documented, Fatah is eager to show Palestinians that it is doing much more terror than other Palestinian parties and organizations - and definitely more than its rival, terror organization Hamas. Fatah boasted of carrying out 7,200 terror attacks against Israel in 2022 while criticizing Hamas for not attacking.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 1, 2023)

anuary 1 is considered the 58th anniversary of the Fatah movement.

Just a few reminders about what exactly that means:

1. Fatah was founded in the 1950s, but it doesn't celebrate the date of its founding. It celebrates the date of its first attempted terror attack, against Israel's national water carrier. It was the definition of a terror attack, an attempt to make most Israelis die of thirst.

Fatah defines itself as a terror group.

2. The Palestinian Authority is run by Fatah.

3. Mahmoud Abbas controls Fatah - meaning, he is the head of a group that openly celebrates terror.

4. Fatah has never stopped actively supporting terror, as its current party platform makes clear.

5. This attack happened in 1965 - before "occupation." Fatah then had, and now has, a goal of the destruction of Israel, not an end to "occupation." 



6. Hamas congratulated Fatah on this occasion, saying "We congratulate our brothers in the Fatah movement on their 58th anniversary, and we affirm our firm strategy with *the inevitability of joint national action* on the grounds of adhering to the principles of our people, and the struggle *in all its forms*, to restore its just national rights, foremost of which is liberation." 

There is no fundamental difference between the two.










						A few reminders on the 58th anniversary of Fatah's first terror attack
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 1, 2023)

Yesterday, the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades held a march in Bethlehem and clashed with Palestinian security forces.

Dramatic video shows gunfire in the middle of a commercial street as passersby scramble for cover.

(vide videos online)

This was not Israeli-Palestinian violence. It was not even Hamas-Fatah violence. It was Fatah-Fatah violence, as a Fatah leader in Bethlehem said that the gunmen ignored a decision from Fatah leaders not to march to celebrate Fatah's 58th anniversary.

The Al Aqsa Brigades, meanwhile, accused the Fatah leader of ordering shooting them as well as civilians.

Whatever the truth is, it is clear that Palestinian forces are trigger-happy, and not at all reluctant to fire automatic weapons in the midst of an urban area with shops and pedestrians.

The media is filled with images of Israeli soldiers framed to be violent invaders. Yet this footage of how Palestinians act without reporters anywhere to be found is nowhere to be seen except in social media.

This is what happens between Palestinians when the world isn't watching. And this what a Palestinian state would look like, in the weeks it would exist before collapsing in total chaos.

Only a week ago, we were treated to the usual stories about how Christians are fleeing Palestinian areas supposedly because of Israeli actions. But this is what the cradle of Christianity really looks like when there are no Jews anywhere near.

And this is barely news even in Palestinian media, both because it is fairly routine and because Palestinian media is conditioned not to show things that make their leaders look bad.

The Western world, pretending that a two state agreement is a solution, is absolutely clueless of what kind of state they are advocating.











						Dramatic video from Bethlehem of what an independent Palestinian state would look like
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2023)

Islamic terrorists attempted to interfere with an Israeli resistance operation.









						Israeli army blows up homes of Palestinian assailants
					

STORY: Israeli forces also killed two Palestinian militants during clashes that were set off when the army came for the demolition, Palestinian sources said.The fatalities in Kafr-Dan village were the first for Palestinians since Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu retook office last week...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 3, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Islamic terrorists attempted to interfere with an Israeli resistance operation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More of Israel's "terrorist" bullshit.

Attacking foreign invading troops is not terrorism.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> More of Israel's "terrorist" bullshit.
> 
> Attacking foreign invading troops is not terrorism.


Worn out slogans.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

The ways of pally'dom are the ways of propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 3, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Worn out slogans.


But true.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> But true.


Buffoonish.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

An interesting piece that states the obvious; perhaps it's time to let the PA dissolve. With the PA being little more than an alphabet soup collection of phony commissions and 'authorities' that are front groups for Islamic terrorist franchises, let it eat itself alive and be done with it. 





			https://www.israelnationalnews.com/news/365342


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

Did anyone know there was such a thing as the 'Palestinian National Initiative Movement'?

Apparently it's another of the alphabet soup labels attached to collections of pally Islamic terrorist franchises. Mustafa Barghouti who is the head Mucky Muck of the PNIM is also paid by the PLC and the PLOCC, Islamic terrorist franchises which do nothing. 










						Palestinian forces urged to unite against Netanyahu regime
					

RAMALLAH: A senior Palestinian political leader has called for a united struggle against the incoming government in Israel, labelling it racist and extremist, and warning that its declared goal is to “deepen and consolidate an apartheid regime.” Mustafa Barghouti, secretary-general of the...




					www.google.com
				




Mustafa Barghouti, secretary-general of the Palestinian National Initiative Movement, urged all Palestinian forces to join together in an immediate bid to boycott and isolate the new Israeli leadership.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 3, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Did anyone know there was such a thing as the 'Palestinian National Initiative Movement'?
> 
> Apparently it's another of the alphabet soup labels attached to collections of pally Islamic terrorist franchises. Mustafa Barghouti who is the head Mucky Muck of the PNIM is also paid by the PLC and the PLOCC, Islamic terrorist franchises which do nothing.
> 
> ...


Dr.Mustafa Barghouti says relying on the US has failed completely​


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

With a cradle to grave program of Jew hatreds used to indoctrinate children, it's no surprise the Islamic terrorist cult can coerce such behavior













						Palestinian Media Watch - A window to Palestinian society | PMW
					

Palestinian Media Watch is a research institute that studies Palestinian society from a broad range of perspectives by monitoring and analyzing the Palestinian Authority through its media and schoolbooks. PMW’s major focus is on the messages that the Palestinian leaders send to the population.




					palwatch.org
				




PA campaign: 40,000 students’ letters to honor terrorist murderer upon his release after 40 years in prison
Itamar Marcus | Jan 3, 2023
Palestinian students about terrorist murderer in PA Ministry of Education campaign: “The hero of the cause… a shining star” 
PMW: As long as terrorist murderers are the PA’s superheroes, Israel has no peace partner and there will be no peace. Inasmuch, as the PA is educating its children to see terrorist murderers as their personal superheroes Israel will have no one to talk to and there will be no possibility of peace for at least another generation.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

Oh, dear. A Crime Against Humanity Koranity.











						‘Unprecedented Provocation’: Israeli Security Minister Enters Al-Aqsa Mosque Compound, Defying Hamas
					

Israel's new Security Minister, Itamar Ben-Gvir, caused a stir Tuesday when he entered the Temple Mount compound in East Jerusalem.




					dailycaller.com
				




Unprecedented Provocation’: Israeli Security Minister Enters Al-Aqsa Mosque Compound, Defying Hamas


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

I think most people recognize Jordan as the homeland of Jordanians to include the falsely labeled 'pal'istanians'. 











						The Israeli-Palestinian conflict can't be solved, only ended - opinion
					

The most practical and realistic alternative to the 2SS is to recognize Jordan as the homeland of the Palestinians – all of those who want to live in peace.




					www.jpost.com
				




The Israeli-Palestinian conflict can't be solved, only ended - opinion​The most practical and realistic alternative to the 2SS is to recognize Jordan as the homeland of the Palestinians – all of those who want to live in peace.​The Torah refers to Eretz Yisrael (the Land of Israel) as sacred to the Jewish people, and it has been so since the time of Abraham. It is the place where Jewish civilization began and flourished for more than a thousand years, where the Holy Temple stood in Jerusalem, where the kings of Israel reigned, where prophets spoke, and one that is documented in texts, archeology, and literature.

For Muslims and Arabs, however, Palestine, its Latin/Roman name, has little significance, history, or culture. During the Crusades, Muslims sought to restore it to their rule through jihad (holy war), vestiges of which persist.

The modern movement called Palestinianism began only after World War I, when claims by the Zionist movement were recognized by the entire international community. In addition to ancient Jewish communities in cities such as Jerusalem, Safed, and Tiberias, Zionist settlements had been established throughout the area.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2023)

No gee-had for this wannabe splodeydope.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2023)

Another one rides the bus. 











						Member of Lion’s Den terror group nabbed by troops in daytime Nablus raid
					

Military says no soldiers hurt during fierce clashes with Palestinian gunmen in West Bank city; Ahmed Masri, 19, taken to be questioned by Shin Bet




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2023)

Fess' up. Who told them?










						Israel “trained cattle” to spy! - official PA daily reports | PMW Analysis
					

Palestinian village Elder accuses “settlers” of training cattle to spy on Palestinian villages, and sending wild boars to destroy Palestinian agriculture.




					palwatch.org
				




Israel “trained cattle” to spy! - official PA daily reports​Itamar Marcus  | Jan 4, 2023

*Village Elder invents Israeli spying cattle story and official PA daily reports it as factual:*
*“On the neck of each cow they hang a medallion with an eavesdropping and recording device on it, and sometimes cameras, in order to monitor every detail” in the village*

After years of PA libels, you think you’ve read and heard it all but then the official PA daily reports that a Palestinian village Elder has encountered Israeli cows that are actually “recruited and trained” spies. In a statement to the official PA daily, Khirbet Yanun Village Elder Rushd Morrar said:


> *“These are recruited and trained cattle, as on the neck of each cow they hang a medallion with an eavesdropping and recording device on it, and sometimes cameras, in order to monitor every detail in Khirbet Yanun large and small.”*
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Dec. 27, 2022]​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 4, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Fess' up. Who told them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They spy on the Mooooslims.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2023)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They spy on the Mooooslims.


I Hereford that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 4, 2023)

Hollie said:


> I Hereford that.



You know they're going to milk this story for all it's worth.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2023)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You know they're going to milk this story for all it's worth.


Boom!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 4, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Boom!



It's gettin' cheesy around here.


----------



## rylah (Jan 4, 2023)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They spy on the Mooooslims.



It's a thing now...
they know Jews enter the Temple Mount,
so it's become a paranoia special, with every prayer....









						Palestinians remove Muslim from al-Aqsa after confusing him for a Jew
					

A French Muslim was mistakenly removed from the Temple Mount after Arab guards at the site suspected he might be a Jew.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2023)

Until there is a realization and a reckoning that so-callsd pal'istanians are waging a politico-religious war that has its roots originating in the 7th century, their gee-had will continue.













						Teaching Palestinian Children to Value Terrorism
					

Peace between Israel and the Palestinians does not, fundamentally, depend on who is doing the negotiating, how skilled they are, and other such diplomatic matters. Fundamentally it depends on the des…




					www.cfr.org
				




Peace between Israel and the Palestinians does not, fundamentally, depend on who is doing the negotiating, how skilled they are, and other such diplomatic matters. Fundamentally it depends on the desire for peace.

A new study of Palestinian textbooks finds that Palestinian children are being taught to glorify and value terrorism and violence. The study, called "Palestinian Elementary School Curriculum 2016–17: Radicalization and Revival of the PLO Program," was conducted by the Institute for Monitoring Peace and Cultural Tolerance in School Education (in Jerusalem) and can be found here.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 5, 2023)

RE: Who are the Palestinians?
SUBTOPIC: Temple Mount Activity
⁜→ rylah, et al,


rylah said:


> It's a thing now...
> they know Jews enter the Temple Mount,
> so it's become a paranoia special, with every prayer....
> 
> ...


*(QUESTIONs)*

This is something I have been unable to find.

​

			
				By [URL='https://www.jpost.com/author/jerusalem-post-staff']JERUSALEM POST STAFF[/URL] said:
			
		

> A French Muslim was mistakenly removed from the Temple Mount after Arab guards at the site suspected he might be a Jew.​SOURCE:  _JP Website Updated: JANUARY 14, 202_2 20:41




Where is it in Islamic Law that the Temple Mount is exclusively for Muslims?  *IF* it is a holy place, *THEN* why is it not open to everyone for worship?

I've never quite understood that.  *IF* the Creator is *Omnipresence*_*: (→*_* is everywhere all the time**.*) *THEN* what makes one piece of ground more Holy than any other place?






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 5, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Until there is a realization and a reckoning that so-callsd pal'istanians are waging a politico-religious war that has its roots originating in the 7th century, their gee-had will continue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hebrew University of Jerusalem,* now there is an unbiased source.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Hebrew University of Jerusalem,* now there is an unbiased source.


Your usual pointless spam.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 5, 2023)

Hollie said:


> Your usual pointless spam.


Seriously, Israel is always whining about Palestinian maps not showing Israel. Maps are basically drawings of borders. Palestine draws its international borders. However, armistice lines are specifically *not* to be political or territorial borders.

They are not borders. They are not on the map.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> Seriously, Israel is always whining about Palestinian maps not showing Israel. Maps are basically drawings of borders. Palestine draws its international borders. However, armistice lines are specifically *not* to be political or territorial borders.
> 
> They are not borders. They are not on the map.


More of your usual spam.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2023)

Oh dear. It sounds like one or more of the Islamic terrorist franchises in the Abbas mini-caliphate are going freelance. 

With Emir Abbas unable to control the groups, inter-tribal rivalries may take hold and these groups may gee-had each other. 











						Palestinian terror groups challenge PA forces
					

The Netanyahu government must clarify to the P.A. that its efforts in quelling the ongoing violence have not been sufficient.




					www.jns.org
				




(January 5, 2023 / JNS) The current wave of Palestinian terrorism continues in the West Bank, despite the best efforts of the Israel Security Agency and the Israel Defense Forces. As part of “Operation Break the Wave,” launched in March, the IDF has conducted multiple major arrest operations and thwarted many attacks—but not all.

The terror wave is being led by various armed groups, some of which have begun to operate independently though they are currently supported by Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Hamas, as well as by Iran.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2023)

P F Tinmore said:


> Seriously, Israel is always whining about Palestinian maps not showing Israel. Maps are basically drawings of borders. Palestine draws its international borders. However, armistice lines are specifically *not* to be political or territorial borders.
> 
> They are not borders. They are not on the map.



Who did the Palestinians sign their border agreements with?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Friday at 6:01 PM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Saturday at 1:03 AM)

Writing F(r)iction #45 - Hala Alyan​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Saturday at 2:04 AM)

Hanan Ashrawi​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Saturday at 4:05 AM)

In 1988 the Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.

Israel rejected the offer.


----------



## Hollie (Saturday at 4:52 AM)

So.... 2023 will be no different from any other year for the Islamic terrorist enclaves. 












						Fatah promises more terror in 2023: “All types of resistance remain open to our people” | PMW Analysis
					

Looking ahead, Abbas’ Fatah Movement vows to continue on the path of violence and terror, will strive to escalate, organize, develop, and expand “all types of resistance”




					palwatch.org
				




Fatah promises more terror in 2023: “All types of resistance remain open to our people”​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Jan 5, 2023

*“Fatah adheres to the path of comprehensive popular resistance and all the legal options of struggle. It salutes the heroes of the popular resistance at all the points of resolve and confrontation with the Zionist tools of violence and killing, and strives together with the Palestinian struggle forces to escalate, organize, develop, and expand [the resistance] against all the occupation’s aggressive plots, with all types of resistance remaining open to our people*”
*“Armed resistance” is “only solution” to “expel the occupation” says Fatah official*

*Fatah official calls for more terror: “We need… to strike in the Zionist depth”*
*The Fatah Revolutionary Council:*
“*Our resistance [is] an obligatory national duty for everyone, and… a necessary choice from which there is no return. Fatah will increase its participation in the popular resistance in all areas*. *It also calls to escalate this resistance with all legitimate means that are anchored for us in international law…
The Fatah Revolutionary Council emphasizes our determination to resist the occupation and the settler colonialism, regardless of how great the sacrifices may be.*”

*While many erroneously believe that Palestinian terror only resulted from the Israeli control of the Gaza Strip, the West Bank, and East Jerusalem in 1967, in reality, Fatah is celebrating the 58th anniversary of its first terror attack in 1965*
*

*


----------



## Hollie (Saturday at 5:06 AM)

Some snappy music videos coming from Hamas urging some gee-had fun aimed at both the PA and Israelis. 

The warring tribes can't seem to get along. 










						Hamas Music Video Urges Terrorists to ‘Rise Up’ Against Palestinian Authority, Kill Israelis
					

The music video is not performed by actors, but by real Hamas terrorists Hamouda Sallah and Musab Al-Hashlamoun.




					www.jewishpress.com
				






Hamas music video "Open Fire!" urges Palestinian Authority terrorists to "rise up" against the Ramallah government and to attack and kill Israelis.

Gaza’s ruling Hamas terrorist organization has released a music video urging terrorists in the Palestinian Authority (PA) to “open fire” on Israeli civilians and security forces, and to “rise up” against the PA government in Ramallah.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Saturday at 10:38 AM)

Kumi Now Online - Palestinian Innovators - Vera Baboun​


----------



## Hollie (Saturday at 10:51 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Saturday at 5:12 PM)

While creating a workable, relevant civil government and functioning society might otherwise be desirable, the one, sole, overriding focus of pallys is the continuation of a brutish, angry politico- religious ideology that has barely changed in 1,400 years.


----------



## Hollie (Saturday at 6:08 PM)

There are some obvious contrasts that separate Islamic terrorist enclaves from functioning societies. 

In some societies, successes might be measured by growth in GDP, expansion of job growth, advances in health and education, etc. 

In the Islamic terrorist enclaves, all of the above is discarded in favor of how many Jews were ibjured or killed. 

Such are the failings of a retrograde, self-destructive politico-religious ideology.,


----------



## P F Tinmore (Saturday at 6:18 PM)

Hollie said:


> There are some obvious contrasts that separate Islamic terrorist enclaves from functioning societies.
> 
> In some societies, successes might be measured by growth in GDP, expansion of job growth, advances in health and education, etc.
> 
> ...


Israel needs to stop its war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Saturday at 6:26 PM)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel needs to stop its war.



What war?


----------



## Hollie (Saturday at 7:37 PM)

Another glaring failure on the part of the Biden politburo.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sunday at 12:25 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Sunday at 6:51 AM)

Lebanese officials are less than thrilled that pally terrorists are occupying Lebanese territory for the purpose of planning Islamic terrorist attacks. 

It must be humiliating for Lebanese officials to bend and scrape before Nasrallah and Iranian mullacrats asking Shiite terrorists to arrest the Sunni version. 











						Lebanon officials call on Hezbollah to arrest Hamas terrorist cell - I24NEWS
					

Palestinian members of Hamas operate in Lebanese territory from where they plan to carry out actions against Israel - Click the link for more details.




					www.i24news.tv
				




Security officials in Lebanon have called on the pro-Iranian Shiite militia Hezbollah to arrest a Hamas terrorist cell that plans to carry out operations against Israel from Lebanese territory, a security source in Lebanon revealed on Saturday.


----------



## Hollie (Sunday at 7:57 AM)

Thirty-five years of foreign welfare has made millionaires / billionaires of a select few Islamic terrorists. 

The status quo is simply too profitable to allow any change. 











						How Hamas is working to create multiple fronts of attack against Israel
					

The Islamist movement is pleased with its control over territory and people and looks towards its next goal of taking over Judea and Samaria.The post How Hamas is working to




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com
				




Thirty-five years after its formation, the Hamas terror organization rules the Gaza Strip without challenge, juggles its roles of a regime and a terror army, and looks to create multiple fronts of attack against Israel in a future war, Israeli observers tell JNS.


----------



## Hollie (Sunday at 8:15 AM)

I think we need to be honest and understand that any two-state solution was never going to be a reality as viewed by the pallys. Neither of the two competing Islamic terrorist franchises were going to cede control of their mini-caliphate to the competing Emir. 

Hamas, being the world's second richest Islamic terrorist organization, is a cash _cow_ camel as a welfare fraud money pit. Meet the Hamas billionaires - Globes












						What killed the two-state solution? Cheers and cash for terrorists – J-Wire
					

In his initial phone conversation with new Israeli Foreign Minister Eli Cohen to congratulate him and the rest of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s government on taking office, U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken conveyed two contradictory messages. As his boss, President Joe Biden, has...




					www.jwire.com.au


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sunday at 10:43 AM)

A conversation with Mustafa Barghouti & Ilan Pappé = #BarghoutiPappe2022​


----------



## Hollie (Sunday at 11:14 AM)

Congrats to those living in the Emir'ship of Dictator Abbas. 

Abbas and the alphabet soup labels of the endless money pits that define the authorities and commissions of the PA or the competing Islamic terrorist franchises in the Gaza Gulag. 

long live the Islamic terrorist dictatorships. They will eventually become square blocks of turf ruled by Islamic terrorist versions of the Crips and Bloods. 












						Congratulations to Mahmoud Abbas | PMW Analysis
					

Abandoning democracy, Mahmoud Abbas enters his 19th year as Chairman of the PA




					palwatch.org
				





*Tomorrow, Jan. 9, 2023, Abbas will start his 19th year of his first 4-year term as Chairman/Dictator of the PA.*
Today, Jan. 8, 2023, Mahmoud Abbas is celebrating completing 18 years in his position as Chairman of the Palestinian Authority.

According to section 3(2) of the 2007 PA Law Pertaining the General Elections, “The presidential office term shall be four years. He/she shall not be elected for more than two terms.”

Abbas was elected in the last PA elections for the position of Chairman held on Jan. 9, 2005. In preparation for those elections, the PA Central Elections Committee reported that there were 1,760,481 registered voters. Hamas boycotted the elections, and only 802,077 actually cast their vote. Of those who voted, only 501,448 voted for Abbas. In other words, Abbas was elected by only 28% of the Palestinians eligible to vote


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sunday at 1:18 PM)

Why Justice Matters: Omar Barghouti​


----------



## Hollie (Sunday at 2:05 PM)

Use and abuse of children. It was legitimized within a politico-religious ideology with a nine year old bride.

Child abuse is now a cradle to grave program in the territories occupied by two competing Islamic terrorist franchises.









						Important admission: Fatah takes children as terrorists, says mother of terrorist | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah teaches children to become terrorists




					palwatch.org
				





*Fatah… You took Nasser from me when he was a child,” says mother of terrorist murderer Nasser Abu Hmeid*
PMW has reported extensively on the PA/Fatah using children as terrorists and brainwashing them to seek “Martyrdom.” Now a Palestinian mother of six terrorists, Um Nasser Abu Hmeid, has confirmed that it was Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah movement that brought her son to terror when he was still a child:



> “*To the Fatah Movement I say: You took Nasser from me when he was a child*, all I ask of you is to return him to me, so that I will be able to pay respects to him and bury him.”
> [Official PA TV, _Palestine This Morning_, Dec. 26, 2022]​


----------



## Hollie (Sunday at 2:36 PM)

Heh! Be a well behaved Islamic terrorist or else.

I have to think the Israelis would be doing themselves a favor by reacting immediately and forcefully to Islamic terrorist attacks from either the Gaza or West Bank retrogrades. 











						Targeting Hamas, Israel tries to reestablish deterrence in Gaza
					

Earlier this month, the Israeli Defense Forces sent jets into the Gaza Strip, surgically targeting Hamas military sites in the coastal enclave. The IDF operation was a response to rocket fire from Gaza toward southern Israel earlier that day — an attack, according to reports, that the IDF suspects…




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




Earlier this month, the Israeli Defense Forces sent jets into the Gaza Strip, surgically targeting Hamas military sites in the coastal enclave. The IDF operation was a response to rocket fire from Gaza toward southern Israel earlier that day — an attack, according to reports, that the IDF suspects was perpetrated by Islamic Jihad. In punishing Hamas, the IDF was reestablishing previous rules of engagement with the terrorist organization: Hamas will have to restrain other terrorist actors in Gaza or pay a price.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sunday at 4:05 PM)

Noor Daoud Professional Drifter : Female driver from Palestine pilots 850hp BMW E46​


----------



## Hollie (Sunday at 4:27 PM)

This is an interesting turn of events. It’s a means to present an obvious deterrent to Islamic terrorists as it hits them with an identifiable risk / reward decision. 












						Israeli minister funnels frozen Palestinian funds to terror victims - I24NEWS
					

'There is no real solace for the families of those murdered, but there is justice' - Click the link for more details.




					www.i24news.tv
				




Israeli Finance Minister Bezalel Smotrich on Sunday evening signed an order approving the distribution of nearly $40 million of frozen Palestinian funds to the families of the victims of terrorism.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Monday at 2:36 AM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Monday at 2:38 AM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Monday at 2:40 AM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Monday at 3:52 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Monday at 4:28 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Monday at 4:30 AM)

Another nominee for Islamic terrorist Mother of the Year.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Monday at 4:44 AM)

*Haidar H Eid*

Palestine Book Award Keynote Speech​


----------



## Hollie (Monday at 4:52 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Monday at 4:53 AM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Monday at 6:16 AM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Monday at 6:19 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Monday at 6:35 AM)

The home for wayward Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Hollie (Monday at 6:39 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Monday at 6:39 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Monday at 5:41 PM)

Someone calling himself the Prime Minister of an Islamic terrorist enclave is in a Falafel about the collapse of the Abbas mini-caliphate if their welfare funds are restricted. 

How about those Cincinatti Bengals, eh?











						Palestinian leader warns Israeli sanctions on Palestinian Authority will ‘lead to its collapse’
					

Israeli national security minister orders police to remove any Palestinian flags flown in public spaces




					www.irishtimes.com
				




Palestinian prime minister Mohammad Shtayyeh has warned that Israeli sanctions on the Palestinian Authority (PA) “will promptly lead to its collapse”.


----------



## Hollie (Monday at 5:50 PM)

Commemorating Islamic terrorists. 

Lovely. 

Stop their welfare payments and the Islamic terrorist gee-had will run off the rails. 












						Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul Commemorates Palestinian Terrorists: They Are The Martyrs Of The Palestinian People Everywhere!
					

In a December 29, 2022 address that aired on Palestine TV, Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul commemorated several P...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul Commemorates Palestinian Terrorists: They Are The Martyrs Of The Palestinian People Everywhere!​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Tuesday at 4:58 AM)

Techno, nexus and borders, a conversation between Sama’ Abdulhadi and Sassouki Salma​


----------



## Hollie (Tuesday at 11:41 AM)

Abusing children with a program of indoctrination in the ways of violence and early death is what the pallys inflict upon their children. 











						Interview with Itamar Marcus on PMW’s report “Teaching Terror to Tots” | PMW Analysis
					

Marcus explains why PA/Fatah are terror organizations; the Oslo Accords were fraudulent;the 2 different Oslo Accords, 1 signed by Israel and 1 by the PLO; funding the PA is bad for Palestinians




					palwatch.org
				




Interview with Itamar Marcus on PMW’s report “Teaching Terror to Tots”
PMW Staff | Jan 9, 2023
Hear Itamar Marcus explain why:
1- The PA/Fatah are terror organizations; all that is lacking is “designation”
2- The Oslo Accords were fraudulent
3- For Israel which sought peace, the Oslo Accords which caused 2000 Israeli deaths was an overwhelming failure; for the PLO which sought an effective base for terror operations, the Oslo Accords which caused 2000 Israeli deaths was an overwhelming success
4- Funding the PA is bad for Palestinians


----------



## P F Tinmore (Tuesday at 5:50 PM)

What Is The Solution For Israel/Palestine? w/ Palestinian Comedian/Activist, Jen Jajeh​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Tuesday at 6:18 PM)

Israel's persecution of Khalida Jarrar, Member of Palestinian Parliament​


----------



## Hollie (Tuesday at 6:28 PM)

Looks like an Islamic terrorist gee-had free for all may be in the works. 









						Palestinian Terror Groups Challenge PA Forces
					

During 2022, the PA lost its security control over the Nablus and Jenin areas in the northern West Bank




					www.jewishpress.com
				






Group picture of Lions’ Den terrorists in Shechem, September 3, 2022.

The current wave of Palestinian terrorism continues in the West Bank despite the efforts of the Israel Security Agency and the IDF to curb it. The IDF has undertaken major arrest operations for nine months which have thwarted many attacks, though this was not enough to stop them entirely.


----------



## rylah (Tuesday at 6:36 PM)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's persecution of Khalida Jarrar, Member of Palestinian Parliament​



Didn't she plead guilty of membership in PFLP
liable for several earlier suicide bombings
and the murder of Rina Shnerb HY"D?

And for that only 8 months in prison,
she should at least face extradition.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Tuesday at 7:33 PM)

It's Important to Stay in Touch With The People | Queen Rania Al Abdullah of Jordan|Google Zeitgeist​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Tuesday at 7:41 PM)

rylah said:


> Didn't she plead guilty of membership in PFLP
> liable for several earlier suicide bombings
> and the murder of Rina Shnerb HY"D?
> 
> ...


Israel will keep you in jail until you cop a plea.


----------



## rylah (Tuesday at 7:42 PM)




----------



## Hollie (Tuesday at 7:43 PM)

Gaza,isn't occupied by anyone other than Gazans.Isreal does not control it as a matter of fact or law. Charles KrauthammerZ"l cautioned we can’t be gullible&historically ignorant;issue's Israel’s existence.Excusing terrorism by PIJ&Hamas only enables it. https://blogs.timesofisrael.com/gaza-is-not-occupied-by-anyone-other-than-gazans-the-war-of-words/…





9:36 AM · Jan 1, 2023·
220
 Views


----------



## P F Tinmore (Tuesday at 8:02 PM)

rylah said:


>


A Life in Struggle: Exclusive with Leila Khaled, Icon of Palestinian Resistance​


----------



## Hollie (Tuesday at 8:11 PM)




----------



## rylah (Tuesday at 8:12 PM)

P F Tinmore said:


> A Life in Struggle: Exclusive with Leila Khaled, Icon of Palestinian Resistance​




Arab supremacists see hijacking planes
as a constructive ideal for society?

That's news.


----------



## Hollie (Tuesday at 8:14 PM)

Just another islamic terrorist misfit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Tuesday at 11:33 PM)

Hollie said:


> Just another islamic terrorist misfit.


You can tell a propaganda organization by the name calling.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 4:03 AM)

2021 Write 4 Rights - Janna Jihad​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 4:22 AM)

The U.S. State Department _Digest of International Law_ says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne  provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. *A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. *In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[25]









						State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 4:51 AM)

Soon?












						Palestinian Authority: Israeli measures to punish terrorism will lead to our collapse
					

PM Mohammad Shtayyeh described the moves as “another nail in the Palestinian Authority's coffin.”The post Palestinian Authority: Israeli measures to punish terrorism will lead to our collapse appeared first on




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com
				




Palestinian Authority: Israeli measures to punish terrorism will lead to our collapse


----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 5:22 AM)

Abu the Magnificent


----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 5:27 AM)

Egypt 'demolishes thousands of homes' for Sinai buffer zone
					

Egypt has illegally evicted and demolished the homes of 3,200 families in the Sinai peninsula to make way for a buffer zone, Human Rights Watch says.



					www.bbc.com
				




Egypt 'demolishes thousands of homes' for Sinai buffer zone​

Published
22 September 2015

Share





IMAGE SOURCE,AFP
Image caption,
Egypt's military has destroyed nearly all buildings within 1km (0.6 miles) of the Gaza border
*Egypt has demolished more than 3,255 homes and other buildings in the Sinai peninsula in violation of international law, Human Rights Watch says.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Yesterday at 7:54 AM)

P F Tinmore said:


> You can tell a propaganda organization by the name calling.



And you can tell a terrorist organization by all the terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 8:43 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 9:24 AM)

Lovely folks. 

Boatloads of welfare money to throw their children into the gee-had.











						Senior PLO Official Hussein Al-Sheikh: Our Martyrs and Prisoners Are Our Most Precious Jewels – We Will Spend Our Last Penny on Them and Their Families
					

PLO Executive Committee Secretary-General Hussein Al-Sheikh said at a January 7, 2023 ceremony marking Palestinian Marty...




					www.memri.org
				





Senior PLO Official Hussein Al-Sheikh: Our Martyrs and Prisoners Are Our Most Precious Jewels – We Will Spend Our Last Penny on Them and Their Families


----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 10:35 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 11:12 AM)




----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 11:18 AM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 11:39 AM)

JOUDIE KALLA | Palestine on a Plate | Matbakh​


----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 12:40 PM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 1:09 PM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 1:19 PM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 1:25 PM)




----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 1:51 PM)




----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 1:53 PM)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Yesterday at 2:34 PM)

P F Tinmore said:


>



*All empires think they are special and that they are somehow benign but they all bring misery, destruction, death...*

I agree, the muslim ummah must be destroyed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 4:00 PM)

Remi Kanazi   This Divestment Bill Hurts My Feelings Official Video​


----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 4:09 PM)

P F Tinmore said:


> Remi Kanazi   This Divestment Bill Hurts My Feelings Official Video​


Oh, dear. Not hurt feelings.


----------



## Hollie (Yesterday at 4:20 PM)

Celebrating a degenerative disease. 












						Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul Commemorates Palestinian Terrorists: They Are The Martyrs Of The Palestinian People Everywhere!
					

In a December 29, 2022 address that aired on Palestine TV, Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul commemorated several P...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul Commemorates Palestinian Terrorists: They Are The Martyrs Of The Palestinian People Everywhere!​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Yesterday at 7:58 PM)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Today at 1:21 AM)

Hollie said:


> Looks like an Islamic terrorist gee-had free for all may be in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are not terrorists. They target foreign invading troops. That is completely legitimate.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Today at 2:10 AM)

For John Quigley, Palestine's existence as a state predates the 1988 declaration. Tracing Palestine's status as an international entity back to the collapse of the Ottoman Empire after World War I, he recalls that the Palestine Mandate (1918–1948), an arrangement made under Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, held as its "ultimate objective", the "self-determination and independence of the people concerned." He says that in explicitly referring to the Covenant, the 1988 declaration was reaffirming an existing Palestinian statehood.[137









						State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

